# Sperm



## Prodiver

Here begins *Sperm*, *the multi-member journal and community thread, all about bodybuilding, testosterone and sex*, of anabolic ant, A.U.K., Beklet, Bermondse1, Bettyboo, bigbob33, Cheese, d4ead, dan05, dmcc, Dsahna, ElfinTan, hilly2008, IanStu, Jake H, LloydOfGrimsby, MaKaVeLi, Prodiver, robisco11, Rocho, rs007, ryoken, S-A-L, Seraph, steelicarus, Uriel, Van, ZAXXXXX, Bigdom86 (if and when he reappears) and anyone else mad enough to join in...

LittleChris is 1st honorary lurker.


----------



## Guest

1st in haha


----------



## Cheese

2nd


----------



## d4ead

bah third place, i always get soggy seconds....


----------



## MaKaVeLi

In, here's mine!


----------



## Cheese

It has arrived the thread to destroy all other threads... this is our baby, nourish it and it will grow!


----------



## Dsahna

Cums on the floor:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Don't know why im glad about being first in 'sperm'


----------



## d4ead

mak trust you,


----------



## d4ead

well dan v0.5 you have to be first in something in life and you my son were first in sperm  congrats


----------



## 3752

guys this is in the normal board so any thing considered of an adult nature will be removed and the thread being locked....


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> In, here's mine!


Didya really jizz in a pot MaK - just for us!?


----------



## Prodiver

Pscarb said:


> guys this is in the normal board so any thing considered of an adult nature will be removed and the thread being locked....


Yes - we'll be models of rectitude! (Except MaK!)


----------



## d4ead

well that me in my uber gay hi vis doin the whole ymca thing to keep it real for all you bum bandits (yes even the pretend ones)

well it is in members pictures...

ian get your ass pic up


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Wtf, I think i've just injured my shoulder swatting a fly:confused1:


----------



## bigbob33

i'm here


----------



## Guest

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf, I think i've just injured my shoulder swatting a fly:confused1:


Your little fly produced that bucket full??


----------



## d4ead

Pscarb said:


> guys this is in the normal board so any thing considered of an adult nature will be removed and the thread being locked....


we will be good boss, promise.

ps may i say how dashing you looked in this issue of beef.....


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> well that me in my uber gay hi vis doin the whole ymca thing to keep it real for all you bum bandits (yes even the pretend ones)
> 
> well it is in members pictures...
> 
> ian get your ass pic up


will post some pics when I get home in about 30 mins...oh the anticipation


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wtf, I think i've just injured my shoulder swatting a fly:confused1:


toughguy


----------



## d4ead

wont someone think of the poor fly? what did he ever doo ffs, animal haters every where..

cue littlechris....


----------



## Prodiver

bigbob33 said:


> i'm here


Added at the top...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

He's been flying around my room all day annoying me so decided to end his pathetic little life. Shoulder is ok btw must have just trapped a nerve.


----------



## bigbob33

Regarding the title, I've got some spare if anyones short!


----------



## Prodiver

bigbob33 said:


> Regarding the title, I've got some spare if anyones short!


Save it for dmcc...


----------



## IanStu

OK just copied this from Dans thread...its me with swine flu a month ago...sadly I died shortly after this was taken


----------



## Prodiver

OK - first serious diet input:

I'm going to have a nice strong cup of coffee and a delicious Wilkinson's Tiptree damson jam sandwich as my fast carb energy meal before going to the gym.


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> OK just copied this from Dans thread...its me with swine flu a month ago...sadly I died shortly after this was taken


So rumours of your death were not greatly exaggerated?

Right laptop btw. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Prodiver said:


> Save it for dmcc...


haha hed lap it up... this will be his idea of heaven


----------



## cecil_sensation

im in's

cant believe i just said im in on the sperm haha

what can i say im young, dumb and full of cum lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

LMFAO Ian:lol:


----------



## d4ead

cute pic ian


----------



## bigbob33

Prodiver said:


> OK - first serious diet input:
> 
> I'm going to have a nice strong cup of coffee and a delicious damson jam sandwich as my fast carb energy meal before going to the gym.


Nice choice, are you going to chuck a couple of oxy's in with that?


----------



## d4ead

welcome oliver... how you been doing mate


----------



## Prodiver

Note: anyone "in" will be added to the top list.


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> OK just copied this from Dans thread...its me with swine flu a month ago...sadly I died shortly after this was taken


LMAO you used self timer?!


----------



## Prodiver

bigbob33 said:


> Nice choice, are you going to chuck a couple of oxy's in with that?


With what I'm on it'd be a waste of money... :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

Out.


----------



## Prodiver

dan05 said:


> LMAO you used self timer?!


LMFAO! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

LittleChris said:


> Out.


Aw! MaK isn't really cruel to animals, Chris!


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

I have nothing better to do, so I will read anyway.

I refuse to be party to such nonsense though


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> LMAO you used self timer?!


LOL....I'd like to claim credit for taking it with self timer...but alas one of my kids took it


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> LOL....I'd like to claim credit for taking it with self timer...but alas one of my kids took it


 :gun_bandana: ..... one day it will happen


----------



## hilly

ello ello ello im in,

wont be long till JW is in here posting pics of himself closely followed by weeman and RS rep whoring with pics.

Ill even add a little training stuff. beat my squats from last session by 2 reps this week time to add 10 kilo.  diet is immensly boring next meal will be chicken,brocc,olive oil and fruit salad.

BOOOOOOOM


----------



## IanStu

LOL...I live in hope.....right fellow spermers I'm off home....be back on later....keep em cumming


----------



## nobody

wtf :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

hilly2008 said:


> ello ello ello im in,
> 
> wont be long till JW is in here posting pics of himself closely followed by weeman and RS rep whoring with pics.
> 
> Ill even add a little training stuff. beat my squats from last session by 2 reps this week time to add 10 kilo.  diet is immensly boring next meal will be chicken,brocc,olive oil and fruit salad.
> 
> BOOOOOOOM


bah they have there own thread to spam up


----------



## Prodiver

LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have nothing better to do, so I will read anyway.
> 
> I refuse to be *party to such nonsense* though


Seems you just are! :laugh:

Do you want added in, or appointed an honorary lurker?


----------



## d4ead

do any of you lot watch flaunt on tv. wow what a channel its like soft porn with some music in the background. I tend to watch it on silent and put a cd on


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i just found this new thread... looks like im in too.... :whistling:


----------



## LittleChris

Lurker


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i just found this new thread... looks like im in too.... :whistling:


We couldn't have done without you, B!


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i just found this new thread... looks like im in too....


yeh that was my fault i named you when we were making it. still in hope of a repost of 'that' pic


----------



## Prodiver

LittleChris said:


> Lurker


Your wish, etc. Listed on top list.


----------



## Prodiver

OK spermers, I'm off to the gym. Keep the nonsense cumming...


----------



## d4ead

'nonsense' How dare you this is very serious training stuff.......

well 3 lines of it has been anyway..


----------



## Dsahna

Ive cum twice today:thumb:


----------



## Jake H

Prodiver said:


> OK spermers, I'm off to the gym. Keep the nonsense cumming...


great pun rofl - im in just for that


----------



## d4ead

im off colour not had a tommy tank yet, soon though no doubt.


----------



## Guest

Dsahna said:


> Ive cum twice today:thumb:


LMAO


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> do any of you lot watch flaunt on tv. wow what a channel its like soft porn with some music in the background. I tend to watch it on silent and put a cd on


If ya gona do that at least watch babestation or sumit lol


----------



## d4ead

hes a cracker aint he 

wat in though thats the question?????


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Ive cum twice today:thumb:


Tasty?


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> hes a cracker aint he
> 
> wat in though thats the question?????


In the old andrex mate:lol:non of this sandpaper savers shìte


----------



## Guest

Im gutted, my pack of 30 fish fingers only had 29 in!!!


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> Im gutted, my pack of 30 fish fingers only had 29 in!!!


its a cruel cruel world


----------



## Dsahna

dan05 said:


> Im gutted, my pack of 30 fish fingers only had 29 in!!!


You forgot about the finger up yer ass mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

not many pics in here yet....remember guys a picture speaks a thousand words


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm does my back look big in this pmsl


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm does my back look big in this pmsl


Yum


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm does my back look big in this pmsl


nice back Betty...now turn around :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

a pic,dont all jizz at once


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> a pic,dont all jizz at once


oh fvck...to late....now look at the mess


----------



## Guest

Dsahna said:


> You forgot about the finger up yer ass mate:lol:


That wouldnt be a fish finger :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Jesus I only drove home, I was almost to far behind to both cathing up. 5 pages in an hour is not bad going at all.


----------



## steelicarus

steelicarus reporting for duty *sprays room


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm does my back look big in this pmsl


I see side boob


----------



## d4ead

wow i dont know who made me harder betty or dan.

ohh man thats it you both have to come over


----------



## robisco11

first post for me in this world of smut!!  ......let the fun begin!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

*walzes in fashinably late*

All wind swept and trailer trash










Oh and that training malarky....


----------



## d4ead

nice tan, welcome robisco  nice to have ya both


----------



## d4ead

whats the chance of being in the top 10 threads by the weekend???

2020 replies to go rofl.....


----------



## Bettyboo

loll this is my pi$$ take one lol


----------



## robisco11

thanks for that pic....of your neck :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> thanks for that pic....of your neck :whistling:


haha i and my shoulders


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> loll this is my pi$$ take one lol


Ever thought of a pearl necklace? :ban: :lol:


----------



## robisco11

ahh yes the old shoulders, almost missed them, the pic wasnt big enough


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> ahh yes the old shoulders, almost missed them, the pic wasnt big enough


did you miss the pi$$ take bit lol


----------



## robisco11

betty, i miss most things


----------



## Van

Sperm on!


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> betty, i miss most things


hahaa


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling:


----------



## Guest

Van said:


> Sperm on!


He cant be in this thread lol he negged me for sayin 'LMAO' to dan1... :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

ohhh posts are slowing down cant have that!!!

heres a pic of me trying to break my shirt.


----------



## d4ead

i wouldnt have minded but this shirt was an XL


----------



## robisco11

your making the size S, look roomy


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i wouldnt have minded but this shirt was an XL


nice....get the seal round your bath fixed


----------



## ElfinTan

Is that a blouse?


----------



## Guest

Could have ironed it :whistling: ... i hope van doesnt neg me for this! :lol:


----------



## Cheese

What did he neg you for?


----------



## Guest

for sayin LMAO to dan1.

But i think its coz i negged him the other day coz he had an outburst at uriel when he was trying to help.


----------



## Cheese

Tut Tut, play nice children.

Prodiver - put into the Thread title No neg repping is allowed in this thread. If you have a problem leave!!

All in favour raise your hand


----------



## LittleChris

This doesn't appear to be working very well.

Best close it down Patrick.


----------



## Bettyboo

Guys this is a fun thread not lets bring up what happened on any other!

Its just a bit of tongue n cheek with a bit of training thrown in :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Now play nicely :beer: :beer:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> nice....get the seal round your bath fixed


i would like to point out that catagoricaly state that was not my house.... no way i could even have thought of bathing in there..... did you see the walls.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i would like to point out that catagoricaly state that was not my house.... no way i could even have thought of bathing in there..... did you see the walls.


so def your house then


----------



## IanStu

I think we should have a rule that everyone has to post at least 1 pic...keep it interesting and it'll be something to laugh hystericely at in most cases


----------



## Cheese

An Arm oooowwwwww


----------



## Big Kris

Am in


----------



## dmcc

I feel distinctly left out :crying:


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> I feel distinctly left out :crying:


 :wub: not at all love...


----------



## Dsahna

dmcc said:


> I feel distinctly left out :crying:


Dont worry you were mentioned lots of times bigman:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> I feel distinctly left out :crying:


Not any more...


----------



## cellaratt




----------



## Prodiver

OK. From now on please positively ask to be "in" and listed if you intend to be a regular contributor.

Please also post pithy comments and observations about bodybuilding, routines, exercises, diets, etc as well as testosterone and sex, as UK-M is a bodybuilding board, and we want inspiration, motivation and encouragement.


----------



## Bermondse1

So this is the new place to hang out?

Jeez - can tell the poofs haven't been here...I mean just look at the decor!


----------



## Bermondse1

Prodiver said:


> OK. From now on please positively ask to be "in" and listed if you intend to be a regular contributor.
> 
> Please also post pithy comments and observations about bodybuilding, routines, exercises, diets, etc as well as testosterone and sex, as UK-M is a bodybuilding board, and we want inspiration, motivation and encouragement.


Some of us just want gear.... :innocent:


----------



## Dsahna

Come on wheres the pics people:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Come on wheres the pics people:thumb:


Hi Gays,Guys and Gals, I made it finally..well as most of you have seen my ugly mug so I thought I would post my airbrushed Pic from the White Ball last year in "The Hamptons"..










Hope you like..


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> OK. From now on please positively ask to be "in" and listed if you intend to be a regular contributor.
> 
> Please also post pithy comments and observations about bodybuilding, routines, exercises, diets, etc as well as testosterone and sex, as UK-M is a bodybuilding board, and we want inspiration, motivation and encouragement.


Can you add to that no bitching, or no bringing arguments from other threads in here lol - men seem to be worse for it lol


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> Hi Gays,Guys and Gals, I made it finally..well as most of you have seen my ugly mug so I thought I would post my airbrushed Pic from the White Ball last year in "The Hamptons"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like..


Corrr lol


----------



## Bermondse1

Andrew - you must be feelnig better....

But I'm not convinced that's you...there's something missing from your mouth and hands...


----------



## A.U.K

Bermondse1 said:


> Andrew - you must be feelnig better....
> 
> But I'm not convinced that's you...there's something missing from your mouth and hands...


*Yep, Ianstu's d1ck..* :lol: *..*

*I know I do look very different I had been rushed in for emergency Lyposuction and spray tanning, only went in for a pedicure but they had a cancellation...whats a boy gonna do*.. :thumb:


----------



## Bermondse1

I'd complain - they omitted the body glitter.


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> *Yep, Ianstu's d1ck..* :lol: *..*
> 
> *I know I do look very different I had been rushed in for emergency Lyposuction and spray tanning, only went in for a pedicure but they had a cancellation...whats a boy gonna do*.. :thumb:


And a bit of preening:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

OK some serious stuff.

Had a great back and bi's session at the Hercules. Always a great place to be, and this afternoon graced with a few of the really big boys - great inspiration - but I'm still jealous! Time to up the dose, I think...


----------



## A.U.K

Bermondse1 said:


> I'd complain - they omitted the body glitter.


Ooooooooohhhhhh Noooooo it doesnt arf chafe.. :lol:

If only I could look like that..minus the wings of course....oh I dunno though.. :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> And a bit of preening:whistling:


*Just a whimsey..:laugh:*

*Hi Tan...loving the pics honey..* :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Prodiver said:


> OK some serious stuff.
> 
> Had a great back and bi's session at the Hercules. Always a great place to be, and this afternoon graced with a few of the really big boys - great inspiration - but I'm still jealous! Time to up the dose, I think...


Did Scott compete in his day?


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> betty, i miss most things


*Poor Baby, let us show you the way..* :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

A.U.K said:


> *Poor Baby, let us show you the way..* :thumb:


haha show me ....


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> haha show me ....


*Anytime Rob mate..pm when your'e ready:whistling:*


----------



## robisco11

A.U.K said:


> *Anytime Rob mate..pm when your'e ready:whistling:*


 :bounce:


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> :bounce:


*Well you let me know mate..anytime I can help*.. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> OK some serious stuff.
> 
> Had a great back and bi's session at the Hercules. Always a great place to be, and this afternoon graced with a few of the really big boys - great inspiration - but I'm still jealous! Time to up the dose, I think...


Sounds good patrick:thumb:to what:eek:


----------



## Prodiver

LittleChris said:


> Did Scott compete in his day?


Oh yes! Great physique - huge dude!


----------



## Was_Eric

am I late?


----------



## robisco11

out of interest which members of the 'sperm' thread are natural.....or is that a silly question..


----------



## Prodiver

robisco11 said:


> out of interest which members of the 'sperm' thread are natural.....or is that a silly question..


I haven't been natty for years - unashamedly.


----------



## robisco11

Prodiver said:


> I haven't been natty for years - unashamedly.


oh ok, i was just wondering out of interest. How old were you when you started and how long ago was it.? ( i wont directly ask you your age  )


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> *Anytime Rob mate..pm when your'e ready:whistling:*


Well he made a start by having his nips tweaked today so be gentle with him!



robisco11 said:


> out of interest which members of the 'sperm' thread are natural.....or is that a silly question..


Non natty!!!!!

*Wonders if she is the only Spermicle that has made chutney this evening?


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Well he made a start by having his nips tweaked today so be gentle with him!
> 
> * haha had em tweaked home as well with my....."IPOD*":thumbup1:
> 
> Non natty!!!!!
> 
> * Glutamine is natural......Glenn assured me..*... :whistling:
> 
> *Wonders if she is the only Spermicle that has made chutney this evening?


*My culinary skills dont go that far*


----------



## Prodiver

robisco11 said:


> oh ok, i was just wondering out of interest. How old were you when you started and how long ago was it.? ( i wont directly ask you your age  )


I'm 59 and started lifting in 1974, so at age 24, some 35 years ago.

I never even consodered gear when I started - it was there, but then the province of the competitive bodybuilders, some of who I knew, but I made good gains anyway.

Then in 1979 I became a commercial diver, so living in saturatuib diving systems I had little opportunity to work out, let alone compete, and gear was out of the question because of being offshore (no drugs allowed), the heliox atmosphere and ongoing medical checks...

Then when I retired in 1993 I started working out seriously again and started gear with great results and no problems since...


----------



## Prodiver

erics44 said:


> am I late?


Better late than never - do you want to be listed?


----------



## robisco11

Prodiver said:


> I'm 59 and started lifting in 1974, so at age 24, some 35 years ago.
> 
> I never even consodered gear when I started - it was there, but then the province of the competitive bodybuilders, some of who I knew, but I made good gains anyway.
> 
> Then in 1979 I became a commercial diver, so living in saturatuib diving systems I had little opportunity to work out, let alone compete, and gear was out of the question because of being offshore (no drugs allowed), the heliox atmosphere and ongoing medical checks...
> 
> Then when I retired in 1993 I started working out seriously again and started gear with great results and no problems since...


thanks for taking the time to reply! Interesting to see peoples thought and opinions, just hope im still lifting in 35 years time!!!


----------



## Rocho

List me please.......Whats the list actually for though??


----------



## Prodiver

robisco11 said:


> thanks for taking the time to reply! Interesting to see peoples thought and opinions, just hope im still lifting in 35 years time!!!


Rob, bodybuilding's a much more noble pursuit than most understand.

At least for a period of your life, go for it and be all you can be. Get huge, confident and impressive, yet with grace and charm. You'll never regret it!


----------



## Prodiver

Rocho said:


> List me please.......Whats the list actually for though??


Er... kudos? :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Prodiver said:


> Rob, bodybuilding's a much more noble pursuit than most understand.
> 
> At least for a period of your life, go for it and be all you can be. Get huge, confident and impressive, yet with grace and charm. You'll never regret it!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

ElfinTan said:


> Well he made a start by having his nips tweaked today so be gentle with him!
> 
> Non natty!!!!!
> 
> *Wonders if she is *the only Spermicle that has made chutney* this evening?


Undoubtedly! :thumb: MMMMMMM!


----------



## ElfinTan

Prodiver said:


> Undoubtedly! :thumb: MMMMMMM!


Courgette & plum (which were picked this evening)...just bubbling away!

I'm a domestic Goddess!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

ElfinTan said:


> Courgette & plum (which were picked this evening)...just bubbling away!
> 
> I'm a domestic Goddess!!!! :whistling:


MMMMMMM! Delicious and very good for you! Great with chicken breast...


----------



## A.U.K

Rocho said:


> List me please.......Whats the list actually for though??


Only provided you are deviant and friendly enough to be listed..if you are welcome on board.. :thumb:

Nice to see a new face..


----------



## Beklet

A.U.K said:


> Only provided you are deviant and friendly enough to be listed..if you are welcome on board.. :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see a new face..


Well clearly I'm neither, as I wasn't listed at the beginning :crying:


----------



## Prodiver

Beklet said:


> Well clearly I'm neither, as I wasn't listed at the beginning :crying:


You are now!

Tell us some of your dark secrets...


----------



## LittleChris

:thumb: I am enjoying this thread.


----------



## Beklet

Prodiver said:


> OK some serious stuff.
> 
> Had a great back and bi's session at the Hercules. Always a great place to be, and this afternoon graced with a few of the really big boys - great inspiration - but I'm still jealous! Time to up the dose, I think...


Training at Herc is always great inspiration, but will be a while before I get back to Essex.... :sad:



robisco11 said:


> out of interest which members of the 'sperm' thread are natural.....or is that a silly question..


I'm a natty 



Prodiver said:


> You are now!
> 
> Tell us some of your dark secrets...


I have no secrets on here, lol :lol:


----------



## Rocho

Heres the first cock shot!! :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1

ElfinTan said:


> Courgette & plum (which were picked this evening)...just bubbling away!
> 
> I'm a domestic Goddess!!!! :whistling:


Am I the only one who sees the eroticism in that combination...

Reminds me of the cucumber thread...


----------



## A.U.K

Rocho said:


> Heres the first cock shot!! :lol:


*OOOH a Barnevelder..lovely c0cks..I had a whopper once..*

*
*

*
*

*
real c0ck shots in the Adults lounge only Rocho, or you can e-mail them to me*


----------



## A.U.K

Bermondse1 said:


> *Am I the only one who sees the eroticism in that combination...*
> 
> Reminds me of the cucumber thread...


*Yep :laugh:*


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Yep, Ianstu's d1ck..* :lol: *..*


pmsl....you're lively tonight.......glad to see the thread is still going strong.....more pics please....from everyone:thumbup1:


----------



## Bermondse1

I'll just keep my courgette and plums away from Tan.

Don't want them chutnified!


----------



## Rocho

A.U.K said:


> *OOOH a Barnevelder..lovely c0cks..I had a whopper once..*
> 
> *real c0ck shots in the Adults lounge only Rocho, or you can e-mail them to me*


Tell us about that Whopper!! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Heres me at Ascot ladies day...for some reason they wouldnt let me into the royal enclosure....


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:your taste in hats is deterioating ian mate!


----------



## Dsahna

Looking hench though:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :lol:your taste in hats is deterioating ian mate!


You've clearly got no taste



Dsahna said:


> Looking hench though:thumb:


You're clearly a man of great taste


----------



## Bettyboo

Night night fellow spermers haha, gonna have an early one.


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Night night fellow spermers haha, gonna have an early one.


night betts


----------



## ElfinTan

Bermondse1 said:


> I'll just keep my courgette and plums away from Tan.
> 
> Don't want them chutnified!


Purely gratuatous (spell check plese?) photos of flexing bi's and pickled plums and courgettes have now been taken and will be porned tomorrow!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Now time to get all clean and shiney! Happy Days!


----------



## A.U.K

Rocho said:


> Tell us about that Whopper!! :thumbup1:


*Oh no I couldnt possibly...he was huge and Dutch just like your c0ck and fuked for England..he didnt even have the decency to remove his spurs...what a lover. I miss him so, sadly he was killed by a farmer who dumped his load on my dutch c0ck when he wasnt looking.* :whistling: ..


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> Night night fellow spermers haha, gonna have an early one.


Nite bette we love ya honey..


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Heres me at Ascot ladies day...for some reason they wouldnt let me into the royal enclosure....


*Loverly Nips and underarms... I'll be back shortly*.. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> You've clearly got no taste
> 
> You're clearly a man of great taste


 :lol:


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to bed...glad your daughter is OK Dan....

see what tommorow brings folks...night


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> right I'm off to bed...glad your daughter is OK Dan....
> 
> see what tommorow brings folks...night


*Night mate sweet dreams..*


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> right I'm off to bed...glad your daughter is OK Dan....
> 
> see what tommorow brings folks...night


Thank you ian mategoodnight and sleep tight,bed bugs and all that shìt:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Night mate sweet dreams..*





Dsahna said:


> Thank you ian mategoodnight and sleep tight,bed bugs and all that shìt:thumb:


night lads :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Off to my pit too - more sperm tomorrow...


----------



## bigbob33

i'd better put a pic up too


----------



## d4ead

Ohh well I'm too late for evening banter, curses. Well hope you had a good time. Thread idea worked well at least.

I guess ill catch you all in the morning, I exspect winger will sneak in at some point..


----------



## A.U.K

Morning one and all..


----------



## A.U.K

boobuddy12345 said:


> ...let me come over and fix it.
> 
> I'll fix everything.
> 
> *How about your sperm...all over my chest*?


*Subtle..very subtle..want to get some coffee*? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

careful auk you don't know who he is or where hes been


----------



## d4ead

ok well i still feel sick and im sh*tting through the eye of a needle, what feels like some kinda of firewater. Not good still onwards and upwards...

*shoulder press (smith machine)*

15 x 50kg

12 x 80kg

6 x 100kg

4 x 100kg + 12 x 50kg

8 x 70kg + 8 x 50kg

8 x 70kg + 8 x 50kg

*lateral raises (machine)*

12 x 36kg

12 x 56kg

8 x 86kg

6 x 91kg + 8 x 56kg (first time maxing out this machine)

*triceps extension*

12 x 56kg

8 x 76kg

8 x 86kg

8 x 96kg + 4 x 56kg

*triceps pull-downs*

10 x 36kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 46kg

10 x 50kg

not to bad shoulders felt pumped to fuk after the presses. looked reasonably hench in mirror. All good.


----------



## d4ead

when i do the little + symbol thats a drop set 

you know just in case you didnt work that out.


----------



## d4ead

i thought it was kinda obvious


----------



## d4ead

look i found one of her smiling AND with me :0


----------



## Cheese

After you train a muscle group... chest for instance, how long would you expect to recieve pain for and how intense would you expect the pain to be.

If it doesn't hurt the next few days surely you haven't trained hard enough to grow, if it hurts for 4 days did you over train?

Morning all by the way.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> look i found one of her smiling AND with me :0


Well done for single handedly keeping the thread going for the last 5 mins... haha, you bored? :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> After you train a muscle group... chest for instance, how long would you expect to recieve pain for and how intense would you expect the pain to be.
> 
> If it doesn't hurt the next few days surely you haven't trained hard enough to grow, if it hurts for 4 days did you over train?
> 
> Morning all by the way.


hmm thats a hard one, for me im normally ok within 2 days, sometimes even less. Discomfort maybe, but not any real pain.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Put me on the list, I'm in


----------



## Cheese

Pain to the point that I trained chest on monday and if my missus rested her head on my chest i'd have to mover her... sharpish.

Its worse then usual this week cos i been on hols for 2wks and this was the first week back but the pain is about standard just usually goes within 2/3 day


----------



## d4ead

welcome zaxxxxx, you know you have made 525 posts and ive never seen one of them rofl sorry about that....

you know you can only be in the list if you can pretend (or be) uber gay, have a wicked seance of humour and post lots in here...


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Pain to the point that I trained chest on monday and if my missus rested her head on my chest i'd have to mover her... sharpish.
> 
> Its worse then usual this week cos i been on hols for 2wks and this was the first week back but the pain is about standard just usually goes within 2/3 day


ive never felt like that like even if i hadnt worked out for months then do a full day session


----------



## d4ead

did anyone notice i hit number 9???


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I'll see whot I can do, should'nt be a problem.


----------



## bigbob33

Fk me I can hardly walk today!


----------



## d4ead

ZAXXXXX said:


> I'll see whot I can do, should'nt be a problem.


im sure pat will add you to the list when he gets in 

in the mean time do you swallow??


----------



## Jux

May i join this wonderfull clique?


----------



## d4ead

morning bob


----------



## d4ead

this club is looking less and less special hehe


----------



## d4ead

you know going back to the pain thing,

i find i tend to get cramps, especially after triceps. not while im doing it but say for the next 12 hours ish.


----------



## bigbob33

Morning D


----------



## Jux

d4ead said:


> this club is looking less and less special hehe


What's that meant to mean:crying:


----------



## d4ead

nothing against you at all me old mate just a small crowd of 6 of us has become a small crowd of about 60 rofl

*im sure your very special, very special indeed


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning all im aching all over... i think i might go and get a sports massage... thing is its expensive down here £50, well I think thats expensive...

arms today whoohoo


----------



## d4ead

do you get naked in a sports massage?? if so come round here and ill do it for free


----------



## bigbob33

Morning betty! I'll give you a massage if you like


----------



## d4ead

beat ya bob


----------



## d4ead

where did auk go????? he better come back with tea and biscuits.


----------



## Jake H

Prodiver said:


> Tasty?


same tbh gf is in scotland and im stuck her ere on my tod for a week


----------



## Jux

Hmph im taking my fluffy killer kittens elsewhere:cool2:


----------



## Jake H

morning every1, off to the gym in 30 mins, shoulders and abs, no shower so i gonna be stanky in there hehe


----------



## bigbob33

d4ead said:


> beat ya bob


Faster fingers and I'm on my phone....


----------



## Beklet

Morning jizzers. . . Still have a sore back and it's push day today - Hurrah! I'm sitting at my desk eating sugar free marshmallows wishing it wasn't 9 weeks till my holiday!


----------



## Jake H

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Hmph im taking my fluffy killer kittens elsewhere:cool2:


they r abit dodgy m8


----------



## Jake H

Beklet said:


> Morning jizzers. . . Still have a sore back and it's push day today - Hurrah! I'm sitting at my desk eating sugar free marshmallows wishing it wasn't 9 weeks till my holiday!


where you off chick?


----------



## d4ead

Beklet said:


> Morning jizzers. . . Still have a sore back and it's push day today - Hurrah! I'm sitting at my desk eating sugar free marshmallows wishing it wasn't 9 weeks till my holiday!


topless sunbathing pics??


----------



## Bettyboo

oooh soo many offeres, i hope your good with your hands lol


----------



## bigbob33

Bettyboo said:


> oooh soo many offeres, i hope your good with your hands lol


I'm known for it:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

right good night people see you in a few hours.

it would be very nice if i wake up and find myself at number 8


----------



## Beklet

I'm off to whitby for a festival, so no sunbathing lol! Will be eating lots, abusing my liver and training at a little spit and sawdust gym while i'm there


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> did anyone notice i hit number 9???


reps and chart positions have no meaning to me...I'm way above all that :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> reps and chart positions have no meaning to me...I'm way above all that :confused1:


Me too plus i'd be number 1 if if was judged on looks. I'm foookin gorgeous.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Me too plus i'd be number 1 if if was judged on looks. I'm foookin gorgeous.


You're OK in a dark room...but I should be number 1....ffs just look at me...inteligent...witty...body of a God and face of adonis....it dont make sense...there's no justice...I demand a recount


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> You're OK in a dark room...but I should be number 1....ffs just look at me...inteligent...witty...body of a God and face of adonis....it dont make sense...there's no justice...I demand a recount


Pull your hat down a bit further and your in with a shout.


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> where did auk go????? he better come back with tea and biscuits.


*I'm back, had an early doctors appointment. Now I am having my breakfast then I have to go and get a new shower door, having successfully ripped the wheels of this one cleaning it..you buy cheap you buy twice in my expereince but would they listen...oooh No..* :cursing:

*Tea and Biscuits soon, whats your order Sir.* :whistling: *.*


----------



## Cheese

Chocolate digestive, tea, white, one sugar. lurvly


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> do you get naked in a sports massage?? if so come round here and ill do it for free


*Well I do, its skin to the wind in under 10 seconds and let the pummellling commence..I used to go every week it soo relaxing..and add the fact that there is a huge muscle bound guy working my buns has absolutely nothing to do with the appeal..And whats more I pay cash..I am always appreciative...VERY:whistling:*


----------



## IanStu

Too late...I've just had a coffee and i cant hide the truth any longer...I just ate a twirl and dipped it in my coffee....ooooohh...guilty pleasure.....now I've ballooned into a vast obese thing


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Chocolate digestive, tea, white, one sugar. lurvly


*Consider ir done...you may need to get a move on though if you are Up Country..elevenses is just that...at 11..Choccie Biccies waiting..God I sound like the child catcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang..." and its all free today"...*

* is this grooming..* :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Too late...I've just had a coffee and i cant hide the truth any longer...I just ate a twirl and dipped it in my coffee....ooooohh...guilty pleasure.....now I've ballooned into a vast obese thing


*You had a twirl..thats a bit camp..*

*You will always be gorgeous Ian dont fret..dont talk to me about Obese...you saw the pictures..eeeewwwww*


----------



## Cheese

A.U.K said:


> *Consider ir done...you may need to get a move on though if you are Up Country..elevenses is just that...at 11..Choccie Biccies waiting..God I sound like the child catcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang..." and its all free today"...*
> 
> *is this grooming..* :lol:


Whats grooming :confused1: is it when i brush my hair? :innocent:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Whats grooming :confused1: is it when i brush my hair? :innocent:


no thats Gay Preening....Grooming is something you do to a horse


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> no thats Gay Preening....Grooming is something you do to a horse


I thought gay preening was when you picked the crabs from another blokes pubes and then proceed to eat them in a monkey like fashoin.


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> I thought gay preening was when you picked the crabs from another blokes pubes and then proceed to eat them in a monkey like fashoin.


*Eww..time for me to bow out till this cleans up a bit..thats gross..:laugh:*


----------



## Prodiver

ZAXXXXX said:


> Put me on the list, I'm in


Done. 

Morining spermers...


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I thought gay preening was when you picked the crabs from another blokes pubes and then proceed to eat them in a monkey like fashoin.


Naa thats called monkeycrabpubing, i've only done it a couple of times so I'm no expert, Andrew probably knows more about it than me


----------



## Prodiver

bigbob33 said:


> Fk me I can hardly walk today!


See waht sperm does for ya! :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Done.
> 
> Morining spermers...


morning Pat.....mighty fine day in my neck of the woods...sun is glinting off my chisled features


----------



## Prodiver

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> May i join this wonderfull clique?


Of course - but it ins't a clique!

It's an exclusive society open to everyone...


----------



## Dsahna

Morning folks:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Morning folks:thumb:


morning Dan...not working today?


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> morning Pat.....mighty fine day in my neck of the woods...sun is glinting off my chisled features


Sun? Chisled features? I'm going to need my Ray-Bans...


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> morning Dan...not working today?


What he said.

And what workout later?


----------



## Dsahna

Its break time:thumb:ive got shoulders and traps bigmanill post it up here too:thumbup1:

Break over:crying:back at 12ish


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Its break time:thumb:ive got shoulders and traps bigmanill post it up here too:thumbup1:
> 
> Break over:crying:back at 12ish


yeah I gotta go and do some work too....this work stuff aint realy my cup of tea...oh well....be back in a bit


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Naa thats called monkeycrabpubing, i've only done it a couple of times so I'm no expert, Andrew probably knows more about it than me


*Its only a matter of time Ian..*


----------



## Beklet

Am i too late for tea? Strong, no sugar please. On Keto so no biscuits allowed but a piece of cheese would be nice. Cambazola if poss . .


----------



## Prodiver

Beklet said:


> Am i too late for tea? Strong, no sugar please. On Keto so no biscuits allowed but a piece of cheese would be nice. Cambazola if poss . .


Morning Beks! 

Are you going to the Kent?


----------



## Ak_88

Question for Pat while he's in here 

Have you ever had any shoulder issues with decline benching? I tried it for a while ago and found it to be much better for pec activation (in terms of feeling the contraction) but noticed that it started to bring my rotator cuff issue to the surface a bit. Perhaps i was using too great a decline? It's one of those adjustable hammer strength benches which made it quite hard to set my shoulders when i'm kicking the DB's into place.

Also - when you cable crossover, where do you bring your arms to?

Sincerely A 'flat-chest' K :lol:


----------



## Cheese

F**kin Hijackers :nono: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Right chaps big question....

Last night after reading through the "adult section" I decided to smash one off over some of the vids i'd found after reading the Fave porn star thread.

A couple of hours later I was in bed with my missus she decides that she wants some lovin.. I couldn't really be ar**d but took one for the team and let the pasty smashing commense. Usaually I'm done pretty quick (no holding back in the week.. i'm up early in the morning). Last night however I lasted ages and ages and my c0ck was like a rock, I could have broke a two by four over it.

As you know i started my course of Test E and Eq on monday so it should not have started working yet... should it?

Could it be i've been sold dodgy gear with Test Prop in it? Or is it all in my head?


----------



## Jake H

Beklet said:


> I'm off to whitby for a festival, so no sunbathing lol! Will be eating lots, abusing my liver and training at a little spit and sawdust gym while i'm there


oh kool any body part in particular?


----------



## Jake H

back from the gym, shoulders r killing me,

could any1 answer me a question please:

i keep getting pains in the back of my head in my work out that last until about an hour after wards, anyone know what could be causing it?

if this helps: i take 200mg caffeine pre workout with malto and whey - all are bulk powders products.


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> back from the gym, shoulders r killing me,
> 
> could any1 answer me a question please:
> 
> i keep getting pains in the back of my head in my work out that last until about an hour after wards, anyone know what could be causing it?
> 
> if this helps: i take 200mg caffeine pre workout with malto and whey - all are bulk powders products.


I had this problem and i had a bleed on my brain, ended up in hospital for a few days! If it keeps up get it checked, better safe than sorry!


----------



## Ak_88

Jake H said:


> back from the gym, shoulders r killing me,
> 
> could any1 answer me a question please:
> 
> i keep getting pains in the back of my head in my work out that last until about an hour after wards, anyone know what could be causing it?
> 
> if this helps: i take 200mg caffeine pre workout with malto and whey - all are bulk powders products.


Hows your breathing during big exercises?

I found when i was doing heavy front squats and my breathing was off (mainly because i was being choked by the bar!) i was getting absolutely excruciating headaches and had to take 5 minutes outside the gym just to let it cool down.


----------



## Jake H

Ak_88 said:


> Hows your breathing during big exercises?
> 
> I found when i was doing heavy front squats and my breathing was off (mainly because i was being choked by the bar!) i was getting absolutely excruciating headaches and had to take 5 minutes outside the gym just to let it cool down.


being honest u hit the nail on the head, mine r sorta at the back of me head and it happens on heavy exercises, had it on squats 2 days ago and behind the neck shoulder press 2day?


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> I had this problem and i had a bleed on my brain, ended up in hospital for a few days! If it keeps up get it checked, better safe than sorry!


did u black out or nething coz i don't think its that serious, any other details?


----------



## Ak_88

I'd really make sure your breathing is spot on for compound work in particular. Not only will it cause your blood pressure to spike more than necessary, it impedes your lift performance. If you exhale a lung full of air on a squat, dead or bench, the weight'll come up easier!

Rob's also right - a friend of mine was having debilitating pains and it turned out the blood vessels in his brain were going into spasm when he was lifting! Well worth trying to avoid it and if it doesn't clear up, get it checked out.


----------



## Jake H

Ak_88 said:


> I'd really make sure your breathing is spot on for compound work in particular. Not only will it cause your blood pressure to spike more than necessary, it impedes your lift performance. If you exhale a lung full of air on a squat, dead or bench, the weight'll come up easier!
> 
> Rob's also right - a friend of mine was having debilitating pains and it turned out the blood vessels in his brain were going into spasm when he was lifting! Well worth trying to avoid it and if it doesn't clear up, get it checked out.


ok thank you


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Right chaps big question....
> 
> Last night after reading through the "adult section" I decided to smash one off over some of the vids i'd found after reading the Fave porn star thread.
> 
> A couple of hours later I was in bed with my missus she decides that she wants some lovin.. I couldn't really be ar**d but took one for the team and let the pasty smashing commense. Usaually I'm done pretty quick (no holding back in the week.. i'm up early in the morning). Last night however I lasted ages and ages and my c0ck was like a rock, I could have broke a two by four over it.
> 
> As you know i started my course of Test E and Eq on monday so it should not have started working yet... should it?
> 
> Could it be i've been sold dodgy gear with Test Prop in it? Or is it all in my head?


I know nowt about gear as I'm a hatty...so can't answer your question...but you probably dont want an answer anyway, it was just an excuse to tell us about your marathon sex session...so we'd all feel jealous and inadequate...mission accomplished :cursing:


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> did u black out or nething coz i don't think its that serious, any other details?


No i didnt black out and im not trying to scare you either matey, just saying when its something to do with your head and headaches etc you need to be very careful. Mine were continuous headaches for a while, although i actually remember the point at which they came, when i was leg pressing. I put it down to my breathing suffering trying to push the weight and the build up of pressure needed to be released somehow, and unluckily for me it decided to bust things in my head


----------



## Jake H

so did these head aches persist day after day or just when working out?


----------



## robisco11

no they were coming day after day, they did subside at some points but only for a few hours at max. My eyesight also became very sensitive to light, the pain in and behind my eyes was unbearable! I suffered from very bad migraines as a kid though so i put it down to that, took migraine relieve tablets etc but it did no good. After a while i went to the emergency doc, and got refered right to hospital. As AK says it could be your breathing, as stupid as it sounds some people dont know 'how' to breathe during exercise.


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> no they were coming day after day, they did subside at some points but only for a few hours at max. My eyesight also became very sensitive to light, the pain in and behind my eyes was unbearable! I suffered from very bad migraines as a kid though so i put it down to that, took migraine relieve tablets etc but it did no good. After a while i went to the emergency doc, and got refered right to hospital. As AK says it could be your breathing, as stupid as it sounds some people dont know 'how' to breathe during exercise.


ah i see with the pain behind the eyes thing. With mine its at the back of my head towards the left hand side, and is really only when i do squats of shoulders.... i dont get migraines...definitely gonna have to work on breathing though. thanks so much m8.


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> ah i see with the pain behind the eyes thing. With mine its at the back of my head towards the left hand side, and is really only when i do squats of shoulders.... i dont get migraines...definitely gonna have to work on breathing though. thanks so much m8.


yeh slow everything down and focus on breathing, thats what i've had to do and (fingers crossed) everythings fine now :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Cheese said:


> Right chaps big question....
> 
> Last night after reading through the "adult section" I decided to smash one off over some of the vids i'd found after reading the Fave porn star thread.
> 
> A couple of hours later I was in bed with my missus she decides that she wants some lovin.. I couldn't really be ar**d but took one for the team and let the pasty smashing commense. Usaually I'm done pretty quick (no holding back in the week.. i'm up early in the morning). Last night however I lasted ages and ages and my c0ck was like a rock, I could have broke a two by four over it.
> 
> As you know i started my course of Test E and Eq on monday so it should not have started working yet... should it?
> 
> Could it be i've been sold dodgy gear with Test Prop in it? Or is it all in my head?





IanStu said:


> I know nowt about gear as I'm a hatty...so can't answer your question...but you probably dont want an answer anyway, it was just an excuse to tell us about your marathon sex session...so we'd all feel jealous and inadequate...mission accomplished :cursing:


Just thought I'd quote them both incase anyone has missed them. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Test e starts to take effect after 24 hrs according to the bigman:thumb:ive got the same problem cheese,its bloody hard work being so great at the night time stuff isnt it mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Test e starts to take effect after 24 hrs according to the bigman:thumb:ive got the same problem cheese,its bloody hard work being so great at the night time stuff isnt it mate:thumbup1:


When you say the bigman, is it your opinion or another bigman?

Yeah tell me about it, I well and truley wore myself out.

I'd guess your like me pretty damn amazing in general but once juiced we're awesome :thumbup1: .


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> When you say the bigman, is it your opinion or another bigman?
> 
> Yeah tell me about it, I well and truley wore myself out.
> 
> I'd guess your like me pretty damn amazing in general but once juiced we're awesome :thumbup1: .


Its my opinion....I am THE bigman :cool2:


----------



## Dsahna

:scared:rob is THE MAN


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> Its my opinion....I am THE bigman :cool2:


I'd get a second opinion


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> I'd get a second opinion


Id jump off a bridge if i were you......but hey....thats life


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> Id jump off a bridge if i were you......but hey....thats life


Rob...eat more eggs...thats my advice


----------



## robisco11

IanStu said:


> Rob...eat more eggs...thats my advice


:lol:Eggs.....your answer to everything


----------



## Cheese

And take some Tribulus Terrestris, ask D4ead he eats em like smarties... loves em.


----------



## IanStu

right losers....off to the gym....later guys


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> right losers....off to the gym....later guys


Bye bye sweet cheeks


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian mate


----------



## robisco11

laterrrrrr


----------



## robisco11

im off to do some cardio 

I usually say cardio is only for women and homosexuals, but my fitness is crap and struggling to breathe during everyday tasks is not something I am fond of


----------



## Cheese

Ha, breathing is for women and homosexuals


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> Ha, breathing is for women and homosexuals


you might have a point there!!


----------



## Big Kris

Cheese said:


> And take some Tribulus Terrestris, ask D4ead he eats em like smarties... loves em.


What does Tribulus Terrestris do never heard of it before


----------



## robisco11

test booster mate


----------



## Cheese

robisco11 said:


> test booster mate


Although not proven to boost test?!?!?


----------



## Big Kris

robisco11 said:


> test booster mate





Cheese said:


> Although not proven to boost test?!?!?


I just had a quick read up about it, it sound like it may help a little but not loads, compaired to juice its not gona make a dent.

Thats the way i am looking at it, is that correct? :confused1:


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> Although not proven to boost test?!?!?


very true, imo all these natural test boosters etc are a waste. If you want to use something other than everyday basics and food to grow you may as well go the whole way and use AAS imo


----------



## Cheese

robisco11 said:


> very true, imo all these natural test boosters etc are a waste. If you want to use something other than everyday basics and food to grow you may as well go the whole way and use AAS imo


Completely agree, haha i was expecting an argument then :lol: .

I think they are well marketed and thats the only reason anyone buys them.

They suckered me in before but i'm more wise to it now.

Take Hydroskwirt and go from 40st of fat to 15st of solid muscle in 3 hrs.


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> Completely agree, haha i was expecting an argument then :lol: .
> 
> I think they are well marketed and thats the only reason anyone buys them.
> 
> They suckered me in before but i'm more wise to it now.
> 
> Take Hydroskwirt and go from 40st of fat to 15st of solid muscle in 3 hrs.


haha argument averted lol the marketing is clever in that beginners are easily reeled in and will pay extortionate prices for a miracle supp


----------



## Prodiver

Arghh! Today seems to have turned into a diving consultancy day...

I'll check back and reply to various posts...


----------



## Prodiver

Ak_88 said:


> Question for Pat while he's in here
> 
> Have you ever had any shoulder issues with decline benching? I tried it for a while ago and found it to be much better for pec activation (in terms of feeling the contraction) but noticed that it started to bring my rotator cuff issue to the surface a bit. Perhaps i was using too great a decline? It's one of those adjustable hammer strength benches which made it quite hard to set my shoulders when i'm kicking the DB's into place.
> 
> Also - when you cable crossover, where do you bring your arms to?
> 
> Sincerely A 'flat-chest' K :lol:


It's important that any pressing bench be narrow, so you can get free shoulder movement.

I'd say you need a fair decline angle. The old guys used to do declines at about 45 degrees. Then the delts barely play any part so rotator cuff issues should be negligible.

You see most guys doing cable crosses with fairly bent arms out at the side and bringing them down to their quads, so mimicking declines, which is legitimate.

But the other, harder, way is to have nearly straight arms with your hands at 10 and 2 o'clock and bring them down forward till they reach your nuts, which almost exactly gives the pecs' shortest contraction path, but a full range of movement.


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Right chaps big question....
> 
> Last night after reading through the "adult section" I decided to smash one off over some of the vids i'd found after reading the Fave porn star thread.
> 
> A couple of hours later I was in bed with my missus she decides that she wants some lovin.. I couldn't really be ar**d but took one for the team and let the pasty smashing commense. Usaually I'm done pretty quick (no holding back in the week.. i'm up early in the morning). Last night however I lasted ages and ages and my c0ck was like a rock, I could have broke a two by four over it.
> 
> As you know i started my course of Test E and Eq on monday so it should not have started working yet... should it?
> 
> Could it be i've been sold dodgy gear with Test Prop in it? Or is it all in my head?


It's a myth that the longer-lasting esters take longer to be apparent - they all kick in at around 48 hours max - some just last longer...


----------



## Cheese

Great thread so i'm giving it some publicity

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/71585-ass-fan-i-thought-i-should-start-ass-picture-thread.html

Thanks to Rickski


----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> It's a myth that the longer-lasting esters take longer to be apparent - they all kick in at around 48 hours max - some just last longer...


Thank you Pat. makes sense really. (have some reps If i have any left?)


----------



## Big Kris

Cheese said:


> Great thread so i'm giving it some publicity
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/71585-ass-fan-i-thought-i-should-start-ass-picture-thread.html
> 
> Thanks to Rickski


Any reason i cant get on this link?

Says i dont have the correct access rights


----------



## Cheese

Big Kris said:


> Any reason i cant get on this link?
> 
> Says i dont have the correct access rights


Yeah your a noob, hahaha:lol:

Sorry mate thats what everyone said to me when i couldn't get access.

You have to have over 100 meaningfull posts and then request access before you can get in. Its amazing in there.

Hard luck mate :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Prodiver said:


> It's important that any pressing bench be narrow, so you can get free shoulder movement.
> 
> I'd say you need a fair decline angle. The old guys used to do declines at about 45 degrees. Then the delts barely play any part so rotator cuff issues should be negligible.
> 
> You see most guys doing cable crosses with fairly bent arms out at the side and bringing them down to their quads, so mimicking declines, which is legitimate.
> 
> But the other, harder, way is to have nearly straight arms with your hands at 10 and 2 o'clock and bring them down forward till they reach your nuts, which almost exactly gives the pecs' shortest contraction path, but a full range of movement.


Ok, that makes sense.

So in essence you're pulling a most muscular, flying downwards rather than forwards (as per other crossovers)?


----------



## ElfinTan

Good grief....it's taken til this time to be able to get in here today!!!! Just spent the last hou trying to upload the Chutney Porn....hopefully it has worked - If the pics are HUGE and on their side then tough....it will have to wait a while until I correct them!


----------



## Cheese

Big Kris said:


> Any reason i cant get on this link?
> 
> Says i dont have the correct access rights


Let me describe it to you.

The link was to a thread where rickski tell us he is a massive fan of ass, then posts picture of 5 absolutely perfect bums. Sure there'll be more to follow soon.

Other stuff that goes on there... Pics of some of the lads boning there other halves, videos... link to peoples fave porn vid etc.

Like i said hard luck i feel for ya :tongue:


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> Good grief....it's taken til this time to be able to get in here today!!!! Just spent the last hou trying to upload the Chutney Porn....hopefully it has worked - If the pics are HUGE and on their side then tough....it will have to wait a while until I correct them!


Great Pics Tan, now I know who to ask when I cant get a lid off..the only decision left is *which *one of you to ask..Chutney looks great..


----------



## robisco11

haha the culinary geniuses that are 'The Pauls'.....hey that sounds catchy


----------



## Prodiver

robisco11 said:


> haha the culinary geniuses that are 'The Pauls'.....hey that sounds catchy


I'd relish Paul's chutney. Geddit?


----------



## robisco11

Prodiver said:


> I'd relish Paul's chutney. Geddit?


your humour never deserts you!!


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: whats with all the chutney tan mate


----------



## Cheese

You've gateaux stop the puns lads


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> You've gateaux stop the puns lads


That won't be a piece of cake!


----------



## Cheese

I'm puddin an end to it now. It stops here, Its getting to be a triffle old.


----------



## ElfinTan

Prodiver said:


> I'd relish Paul's chutney. Geddit?


 :whistling:



Dsahna said:


> :lol: whats with all the chutney tan mate


I like making stuff...baking, cooking, jam and now trying my hand at chutney. My buns are legendary!!!!



Cheese said:


> You've gateaux stop the puns lads


Exit stage left....


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> I'm puddin an end to it now. It stops here, Its getting to be a triffle old.


deary me..


----------



## Cheese

My best material that was:sad:


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

its gone all quiet in here!!!


----------



## Cheese

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Hows that?


----------



## robisco11

A bit better, still your poor jokes have left a bitter taste!


----------



## Cheese

They were on the last page leave them there and we'll move on triumphant.

So tell me a bit about yourself Rob


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> They were on the last page leave them there and we'll move on triumphant.
> 
> *So tell me a bit about yourself Rob*


Is that your chat up line for everyone?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Is that your chat up line for everyone?


At least he didn't hit the nips staright away!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Different courses for different horses mate


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> Different courses for different horses mate


so now im a horse?


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> At least he didn't hit the nips staright away!!!!! :whistling:


 :cool2:


----------



## Cheese

robisco11 said:


> so now im a horse?


It felt like you blew me out... what you expect.

The Cheese only offers once.

*can't believe i just spoke about myself in the third person :no:*


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> It felt like you *blew me out...* what you expect.
> 
> The Cheese only offers once.
> 
> *can't believe i just spoke about myself in the third person :no:*


*Oh is that what that means. I always wondered :laugh:.*


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello fellow spermers hows it al going... A you still here with muther of all smuttiness lol x


----------



## IanStu

*Just recieved some tragic news*........hardly anyone has repped me today...its a dark dark day in the history of UK-M.....you should all hang your hideous heads in shame...I dont know how you will sleep tonight...bad bad people :thumbdown:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> *Just recieved some tragic news*........hardly anyone has repped me today...its a dark dark day in the history of UK-M.....you should all hang your hideous heads in shame...I dont know how you will sleep tonight...bad bad people :thumbdown:


X2 :thumbdown:


----------



## d4ead

dont worry ianstu your not alone in the 9 hours ive been away not 1 of my fellow spermers has given me an ounce on love juice its a disgrace!


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> dont worry ianstu your not alone in the 9 hours ive been away not 1 of my fellow spermers has given me an ounce on love juice its a disgrace!


Yeah its an outrage...hope this aint the start of some sort of uprising by the lower ranks...it needs to be crushed before it starts.....we must show no mercy to those who fail us


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok a bit quiet in here so I thought I'd share a wee conversation I've just heard. As some of you may know we own a gym, quite a hardcore kind of place but one that isn't full of attitudes and..well...t055ers:whistling:. My hubby is well known for his unique customer service approach. Convo went as follows -

Between bicep boy enquirer at the counter and Mr George

BB - Whats are you prices

PG - It's 40 quid for the month, no contracts

BB - That's expensive!

PG - That's the price and if you don't like it there's the door mate!

BB - What's your biggest dumbell..at Fitness First (that gym of exellence) they only go up to 70kg.

PG - 160lb but our leg press goes up to around 2000lb but there again you don't do legs do you????

BB and his buddy had a look arounf for all of...well 30 seconds and then disapeared. :whistling:

Paul George's school of making friends and influencing people!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

My wee workout from 5 mins ago

Shoulders

Military press at 85k (up 5k)

1, 11

2, 5

3, 3

One arm laterals 10k,super strict:whistling:

R, 8

L, 8

R, 6

L, 7

R, 5

L, 4

Shrugs at 120k (up 10k)

1, 12

2, 9

3, 7

Intense as shìt and pumped to fùck:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Off to train back in an hour, can't wait to do those super duper heavy 10kg deads!


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Yeah its an outrage...hope this aint the start of some sort of uprising by the lower ranks...it needs to be crushed before it starts.....we must show no mercy to those who fail us


I cant rep anyone at the moment it wont let me...seems I have spent my love too soon ..will try again tomorrow

A


----------



## d4ead

opps i forgot shrugs this morning...


----------



## Cheese

Oh dear, I've jus trained legs for the first time in two months.

Squats, leg press and calf raises. Not going to walk tomorrow and i did girly weights.

Think i ruined both of my inner thighs with the first squat.

Any way heres a photo of my brothers porn collection


----------



## A.U.K

*Are they all glued together?*


----------



## Cheese

A.U.K said:


> *Are they all glued together?*


That ain't glue:confused1:


----------



## Prodiver

ElfinTan said:


> Ok a bit quiet in here so I thought I'd share a wee conversation I've just heard. As some of you may know we own a gym, quite a hardcore kind of place but one that isn't full of attitudes and..well...t055ers:whistling:. My hubby is well known for his unique customer service approach. Convo went as follows -
> 
> Between bicep boy enquirer at the counter and Mr George
> 
> BB - Whats are you prices
> 
> PG - It's 40 quid for the month, no contracts
> 
> BB - That's expensive!
> 
> PG - That's the price and if you don't like it there's the door mate!
> 
> BB - What's your biggest dumbell..at Fitness First (that gym of exellence) they only go up to 70kg.
> 
> PG - 160lb but our leg press goes up to around 2000lb but there again you don't do legs do you????
> 
> BB and his buddy had a look arounf for all of...well 30 seconds and then disapeared. :whistling:
> 
> Paul George's school of making friends and influencing people!!!!


Evening, ET - sounds like my sort of gym!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Oh dear, I've jus trained legs for the first time in two months.
> 
> Squats, leg press and calf raises. Not going to walk tomorrow and i did girly weights.
> 
> Think i ruined both of my inner thighs with the first squat.
> 
> Any way heres a photo of my brothers porn collection


Quite impressive, thought I'd got a lot but I think he's got one more than me :innocent:


----------



## d4ead

robisco11 said:


> very true, imo all these natural test boosters etc are a waste. If you want to use something other than everyday basics and food to grow you may as well go the whole way and use AAS imo





Cheese said:


> Completely agree, haha i was expecting an argument then :lol: .
> 
> I think they are well marketed and thats the only reason anyone buys them.
> 
> They suckered me in before but i'm more wise to it now.
> 
> Take Hydroskwirt and go from 40st of fat to 15st of solid muscle in 3 hrs.


to be honest they really did work well for me and a few other people i know, i think the problem is you have to have very low test in the first place to notice the difference that rules most of you young pups out...

not even close to gear though of course...



Cheese said:


> Oh dear, I've jus trained legs for the first time in two months.
> 
> Squats, leg press and calf raises. Not going to walk tomorrow and i did girly weights.
> 
> Think i ruined both of my inner thighs with the first squat.
> 
> Any way heres a photo of my brothers porn collection


yeh yeh its always 'the brothers' or 'the friends'


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheese said:


> That ain't glue:confused1:


haha is it love juice its stuck together with pmsl ... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Guest

23 pages fvck meee, only been away 24hrs lol


----------



## Bettyboo

dan05 said:


> 23 pages fvck meee, only been away 24hrs lol


Its the young en hehe how are ya!


----------



## Guest

shattered, was up at 6.30am after sleeping on the floor all night at my mams grr U?


----------



## Bettyboo

How an earth are you sleeping on your mams floor - christ that can not be comfy!


----------



## Guest

I live with my dad now, but needed to go babysit my little brother today, so kipped there last night, and i am so kind i gave the setee to my lass to sleep on


----------



## Prodiver

Greetings, spermers.

Sorry to be dull and quiet but I AM WRECKED!

Fried my shoulders and traps earlier and aching like fvck.

But unlike Dan I kept the reps to at least 9 at failure... :whistling:


----------



## A.U.K

Dan you are a gent...what a nice guy..


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> Dan you are a gent...what a nice guy..


 x 2

was just going to type that lo ya beat me to it!

I keep my reps to 12 unless, the next set is the failure set but I try my damned hardest, I try 4 sets usually


----------



## Guest

My reps go from 5 to 15.


----------



## Ak_88

Prodiver said:


> Greetings, spermers.
> 
> Sorry to be dull and quiet but I AM WRECKED!
> 
> Fried my shoulders and traps earlier and aching like fvck.
> 
> But unlike Dan I kept the reps to at least 9 at failure... :whistling:


DOMS in the same day of training? I only get that if i train early AM :lol:

Did hams, glutes and calves earlier today, hopefully get some nice DOMS tommorow! Loving Good mornings & Sumos at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Do you's ever get DOMS in the delts?

Only time I do is the anterior delt the day after heavy benching..


----------



## Bettyboo

This week I have had DOMs every blady day apart from Monday, im aching so much. my glutes have just stopped hurting from monday training lol


----------



## Prodiver

Well, I've been frying my shoulders for weeks - love shoulders - so the Doc prescribed anti-inflammatories and just thinks I'm typically daft to keep on. 

But I can bear the aches and I'm still growing! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

dan05 said:


> Do you's ever get DOMS in the delts?
> 
> Only time I do is the anterior delt the day after heavy benching..


I'm exactly the same - i did chest and tri's yesterday and i've got massive doms around the tie-in area, hence why i need to rethink my chest training


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Greetings, spermers.
> 
> Sorry to be dull and quiet but I AM WRECKED!
> 
> Fried my shoulders and traps earlier and aching like fvck.
> 
> But unlike Dan I kept the reps to at least 9 at failure... :whistling:


 :lol: ahh but the growths coming thick and fast patrick,need new clothes soon bud:clap:


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Dan you are a gent...what a nice guy..


Happy you think so andrew! so are you


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> x 2
> 
> was just going to type that lo ya beat me to it!
> 
> I keep my reps to 12 unless, the next set is the failure set but I try my damned hardest, I try 4 sets usually


:wink:your a gem tara


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> :lol: ahh but the growths coming thick and fast patrick,need new clothes soon bud:clap:


You'll grow even bigger faster if you raise the reps a bit!


----------



## ElfinTan

Prodiver said:


> Evening, ET - sounds like my sort of gym!


I'm sure you'd fit in here fine and dandy!

I have to say I love drop sets for shoulders, Heavy as I can for 8-10 reps on side lats then blast the feckers out with a lower weight until I feel sick...up to 30 reps...long arms and strict with spotter just keeping things ticking!


----------



## Dsahna

My first set is good but my following sets are shìt mate,still getting used to it:thumb:your training seems to be going well pat


----------



## d4ead

Bah humbug, I keep saying id have take my shoes off to go over 10


----------



## Prodiver

ElfinTan said:


> I'm sure you'd fit in here fine and dandy!
> 
> I have to say I love drop sets for shoulders, Heavy as I can for 8-10 reps on side lats then blast the feckers out with a lower weight until I feel sick...up to 30 reps...long arms and strict with spotter just keeping things ticking!


MMMMMMMMM! I'll maybe try some dropsets next week... Shock that bod! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Bah humbug, I keep saying id have take my shoes off to go over 10


I'd count for you :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> My first set is good but my following sets are shìt mate,still getting used to it:thumb:your training seems to be going well pat


At present, Dan, you prob need to crank out a couple of sets of 20+ with a reasonable weight, then choose a weight that allows you to get sets of 12 and keep going till you fail at about 9 or 8.

This will promote endurance and size.


----------



## d4ead

I do occasionaly venture to double figures.

Not to the lofty heights of 20 reps though, I don't even do that many reps when I w4nk.


----------



## IanStu

lot of talk of lifting heavy things up and down...whats that all about...have I lost my way...where am I?


----------



## d4ead

Dont worry ian there only talking about my penis


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Dont worry ian there only talking about my penis


phew thank goodness for that...now I feel at home


----------



## d4ead

I know they had you worried there for a second...

Deadlifts in the morning, looking forward to it.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Ok a bit quiet in here so I thought I'd share a wee conversation I've just heard. As some of you may know we own a gym, quite a hardcore kind of place but one that isn't full of attitudes and..well...t055ers:whistling:. My hubby is well known for his unique customer service approach. Convo went as follows -
> 
> Between bicep boy enquirer at the counter and Mr George
> 
> BB - Whats are you prices
> 
> PG - It's 40 quid for the month, no contracts
> 
> BB - That's expensive!
> 
> PG - That's the price and if you don't like it there's the door mate!
> 
> BB - What's your biggest dumbell..at Fitness First (that gym of exellence) they only go up to 70kg.
> 
> PG - 160lb but our leg press goes up to around 2000lb but there again you don't do legs do you????
> 
> BB and his buddy had a look arounf for all of...well 30 seconds and then disapeared. :whistling:
> 
> Paul George's school of making friends and influencing people!!!!


haha they might come back today.....its well known that friday is chest and bi's...as is the previous 4 days...


----------



## d4ead

right ok still sick, still ****ing. yuk

*deadlift*

12 x 90kg warm up (sl)

10 x 110 (sl)

5 x 120

5 x 130

4 x 140

1 x 160

1 x 165 (straps)

1 x 170 failed all the way up but didnt lock shoulders back (straps)

*chins*

3 x 10

*rows*

12 x 50kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

6 x 113kg

*bicep curls*

10 x 15kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 10kg

6 x 25kg + 6 x 10kg

im fooked. im going home to rest, i hope i feel better by monday.

did you spot the new pb's on deadlift 

crappy diet cos i feel so sick im struggling to eat

*meal 1* - protein shake + oats

*meal 2* - chicken breast brown rice veg

*meal 3* - casein shake oats

*meal 4* - chicken breast brown rice and veg

*meal 5* - chicken breast brown rice and veg

*meal 6* - rice pudding

*meal 7* - protein shake

train

*meal 8* casein shake


----------



## robisco11

nice deadlifts.....drop the straps though you fanny


----------



## d4ead

indecently i look damn horny this morning very hench very hench indeed. Dont ya just love it when you catch yourself in the mirror and think wow.....

well not like jw hench or rs hench but hot non the less....


----------



## Cheese

Yeah well done with the pb!


----------



## d4ead

only used them on the last 2, better 2 with straps then stop 10kg less.....


----------



## d4ead

my phones outa bats curse it i want some pics of me looking this buff


----------



## ZAXXXXX

robisco11 said:


> nice deadlifts.....drop the straps though you fanny


 Nothing wrong with straps, use them all the time and I've got 16" forearms.


----------



## d4ead

i only use straps when my grip starts to fail  but then i have np using that to push myself that little bit extra..


----------



## d4ead

right you lot some of you must have had your spunk recharged now spurt it my way.......


----------



## robisco11

I never said there was anything wrong with straps..in all honesty i was just using it as an excuse to call you a fanny  Where you from D4ead>


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Use straps and thumbless grip on all my sets on all back exercises apart from deads on which I do use my thumbs.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> right you lot some of you must have had your spunk recharged now spurt it my way.......


I'll do it later, I gotta spread the love first!

Your a very demanding bloke when it comes to reppage aren't you!:laugh:


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> Use straps and thumbless grip on all my sets on all back exercises apart from deads on which I do use my thumbs.


I use thumbless alot too, especially benchpress.

I use straps for the last set or two like D4 otherwise my grips gone before my backs nailed.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

About time somebody threw some repps my way, come on spunkers :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

robisco11 said:


> I never said there was anything wrong with straps..in all honesty i was just using it as an excuse to call you a fanny  Where you from D4ead>


i know mate any excuse......

...... im from london buddy, well outside london but close ish, well 45 mins train ride away.



Cheese said:


> I'll do it later, I gotta spread the love first!
> 
> Your a very demanding bloke when it comes to reppage aren't you!:laugh:


haha nah not really, i didnt care or notice until ian started to go on about how he was in front of me.

Now ive had a taste of the top 10 im scared of losing it rofl....

its like crack, 1 taste and thats it your hooked..


----------



## d4ead

thats it ive blown my load already, man there getting tighter and tighter with reps. Ian auk dan v0.5 ill blow some your way when i get up..


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Talking deadlifts I've been working on lifting 250kg by the end of the year and squating 200kg, things are going alright and I think I should do it.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I've shot some your way d4 so dont forget me when your sacks full again :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

i just gave you 2 bars worth in 1 hit you spunk greedy bugger 

nice deads mate, i was aiming for 180 by xmas but the rate im improving i may have to change that to 200.

Just to remind you this was only my seconds attempt at deads ever, so im hoping ill improve as i get my form better.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> thats it ive blown my load already, man there getting tighter and tighter with reps. Ian auk dan v0.5 ill blow some your way when i get up..


I was about to have a winge about not being on the list :lol:

I'll unload on you later.

As for deads when I start them again I'm going for 190kg by christmas, I've done 185kg before but was 2 yrs ago. Gotta get my dead head on.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheers d4, nothing like lifting 200kg for the first time to give you a feeling of acheivement.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Well best go to work, see you lot later.


----------



## Jake H

morning every1 how ya doing?


----------



## d4ead

i really need to get my form checked because i tend to tip forward, when i fail.. so it has to be form related..


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> i really need to get my form checked because i tend to tip forward, when i fail.. so it has to be form related..


Lean back more


----------



## d4ead

morn jake


----------



## Jake H

d4ead said:


> morn jake


what ya bin up 2 m8?


----------



## d4ead

apparently not leaning back enough. psml


----------



## Bettyboo

I have just sunk me eggs an green tea! Off for a walk ion a bit then gym! Shoulders today!


----------



## Jake H

d4ead said:


> apparently not leaning back enough. psml


do explain ive only had one meal and a cup of coffe 2day rofl


----------



## d4ead

read up the page mate there giveing me advice on my deadlifting..


----------



## Jake H

ive got deads in about 30 mins - back n bi workout :S


----------



## d4ead

nice good luck mate


----------



## Jake H

nout special lol maybe 80k deads for 3 sets of 10 =/


----------



## d4ead

not to be sneezed at mate. plenty of people couldn't do that


----------



## Jake H

d4ead said:


> not to be sneezed at mate. plenty of people couldn't do that


meh lol

what do u dl atm then?


----------



## d4ead

mate its only my second ever try but i got up to 170kg x 1


----------



## Jake H

nice  what do u normally do instead like?


----------



## d4ead

to be honest my gym has been really badly equiped they had a deadlift machine that went to 108kg so i was just doing 5 sets of 12 reps on that. but i really dont count that, cos its not the same thing at all. but thats what i did.


----------



## bigbob33

80k is not too bad mate


----------



## Cheese

Jake H said:


> ive got deads in about 30 mins - back n bi workout :S


Make sure you lean back!


----------



## d4ead

haha fuk off

right thats it really am going to bed now catch you all in 8


----------



## Jake H

Cheese said:


> Make sure you lean back!


lmfao


----------



## Jake H

bigbob33 said:


> 80k is not too bad mate


lol cheers im only 15 so supose im getting on


----------



## Cheese

My training partner is a machine, very srong imo for his hight/weight. But when it comes to dl he is maxed out by 100kg. He lifts through his back no matter how many times i say keep your back straight he bends over.

I recon he'd improve by30kg straight away if his form was correct but he doesn't like doing them now cos he can't lift as heavy as he thinks he should


----------



## Jake H

right well ive just done 2 sets of pull ups and ive got a head ache so i think its a signal 2 take a week off


----------



## robisco11

bloody hell i fell asleeeeep again..nice nap


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> bloody hell i fell asleeeeep again..nice nap


same as yesterday with my shoulder workout...got a headache doing pull ups:thumbup1: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Beklet

Feel crap today. Just want to eat cake. Not good. But i've ordered my hair for whitby shame it didn't let me pay for it!


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> same as yesterday with my shoulder workout...got a headache doing pull ups:thumbup1: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Still no better then i take it?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> haha they might come back today.....its well known that friday is chest and bi's...as is the previous 4 days...


That's just gav mate lol! Funny as fck the other week Paul telling that guy off for sneeking away when he told him to do legs!!!!



Prodiver said:


> MMMMMMMMM! I'll maybe try some dropsets next week... Shock that bod! :thumb:


Intense drops on shoulders work well for me. But they have to be intense or it's a waste of time.



robisco11 said:


> bloody hell i fell asleeeeep again..nice nap


Fcking students!!!

Good Morning Spermettes!!! XXX

All this deadlifting talk making me jealous as off the cards at the moment for me!!! Been told to drop them for a while to stop my waist getting too thick...and I really miss them. My 1RM PB is 140kg which was a couple of months ago now. Ah well will just have to stick to my stripped down back workout for now as needs must and all that palava. Autumn/Winter will be back to heavy basics:thumb:


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> Still no better then i take it?


nope, but it wasent a continuous headache, basically i done set of pull ups felt nothing. then did another then it went and had a blaring headache in the left side of the back of my head. its almost subsided now?


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> nope, but it wasent a continuous headache, basically i done set of pull ups felt nothing. then did another then it went and had a blaring headache in the left side of the back of my head. its almost subsided now?


hmm im not really sure what it could be then, I cant see pullups being the cause unless again your not breathing lol How long did it last after training?


----------



## Uriel

Ok so I waded through the first 14 pages of SPERM..... I need hosing down (not with sperm) and a change of clothes....

I feel heavily soiled though....which is nice


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> hmm im not really sure what it could be then, I cant see pullups being the cause unless again your not breathing lol How long did it last after training?


an hour maybe?


----------



## Prodiver

Uriel said:


> Ok so I waded through the first 14 pages of SPERM..... I need hosing down (not with sperm) and a change of clothes....
> 
> I feel heavily soiled though....which is nice


Morning Uriel, morning all!

Do you want adding to the list, Uriel?

Typical that as ssoon as we start this nonsense I get work busy.

Gotta write an article for a bike mag today...


----------



## Uriel

Prodiver said:


> Morning Uriel, morning all!
> 
> Do you want adding to the list, Uriel?
> 
> Typical that as ssoon as we start this nonsense I get work busy.
> 
> Gotta write an article for a bike mag today...


Can do mate......can I leave sperm all over the thread now?


----------



## Jake H

i wud do atm but going out for a bar meal soon


----------



## IanStu

Jake H said:


> i wud do atm but going out for a bar meal soon


who you talking to?


----------



## Prodiver

Uriel said:


> Can do mate......can I leave sperm all over the thread now?


Please do! :laugh:

Don't forget this thread is supposed to be all about bodybuilding and testosterone as well as sex...


----------



## ElfinTan

IanStu said:


> who you talking to?


Does it really matter in here? :whistling:


----------



## vlb

not ashamed to admit that after reading 20 odd pages of this thread i have no ****ing idea what it is about


----------



## Prodiver

vlb said:


> not ashamed to admit that after reading 20 odd pages of this thread i have no ****ing idea what it is about


Join the club! :laugh: Some pearls of wisdom are to be found though...


----------



## Jake H

ElfinTan said:


> Does it really matter in here? :whistling:


any1 who fancies it


----------



## ElfinTan

vlb said:


> not ashamed to admit that after reading 20 odd pages of this thread i have no ****ing idea what it is about


Mission accomplished:thumb:



Jake H said:


> any1 who fancies it


What?? Lunch??? :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Not many bodybuilding threads go from fluffy angels via gear kick-in times and plumb and courgette chutney to delt dropsets... :laugh:


----------



## Jake H

ElfinTan said:


> Mission accomplished:thumb:
> 
> What?? Lunch??? :thumb:


sperm sarnies? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Prodiver said:


> Not many bodybuilding threads go from fluffy angels via gear kick-in times and plumb and courgette chutney to delt dropsets... :laugh:


And one has to wonder why the heckers not????? :whistling:



Jake H said:


> sperm sarnies? :whistling:


I think I'll settle for my Georged chicken and yoghurt:cool2:


----------



## Cheese

This is my favourite thread because of that very reason, I like it even more then the best ass thread! Which is definately saying sdomething.

My DOMS is getting worse... not sure i'll be able to stand up to go home at the end of the day at this rate.

What are you writing for a bike mag?? They releasing a new underwater James Bond style bike that you need scuba gear to ride? Has it got guns and oil squirters and can you ride it remote controlled from you Nokia 5110 camera phone


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> sperm sarnies? :whistling:


im sickened!


----------



## Jake H

ElfinTan said:


> And one has to wonder why the heckers not????? :whistling:
> 
> I think I'll settle for my Georged chicken and yoghurt:cool2:


your loss, i cud always help out with free mayonnaise?


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> im sickened!


don't lie youve tried it when in need of extra sodium in ya diet.


----------



## Uriel

Prodiver said:


> Please do! :laugh:
> 
> Don't forget this thread is supposed to be all about bodybuilding and testosterone as well as sex...


Ok well I just shot some mast prop which will have to do whilst I await some mast enan......an I shall go to my new hard core gym this affy and train chest/tri's and if I get a decent session. I'll post a pic of a veiny set of pecs


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> your loss, i cud always help out with free mayonnaise?


sickened even more now!


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> sickened even more now!


rofl rofl


----------



## Cheese

Uriel said:


> Ok well I just shot some mast prop which will have to do whilst I await some mast enan......an I shall go to my new hard core gym this affy and train chest/tri's and if I get a decent session. I'll post a pic of a veiny set of pecs


I was gonna post a pic of my veiny ball sack but the Mods stepped in within second of the thread opening and made sure we kept it all above board. :confused1:


----------



## Uriel

Cheese said:


> I was gonna post a pic of my veiny ball sack but the Mods stepped in within second of the thread opening and made sure we kept it all above board. :confused1:


unusully for me - I hereby aplaud that mod!


----------



## Jake H

Uriel said:


> unusully for me - I hereby aplaud that mod!


sight for sore eyes :S


----------



## ElfinTan

Jake H said:


> your loss, i cud always help out with free mayonnaise?


I've got fecking bra's older than you young man!!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I've got fecking bra's older than you young man!!!!!!! :cool2:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jake H

ElfinTan said:


> I've got fecking bra's older than you young man!!!!!!! :cool2:


toy boy :thumb:

and tbh i should hope you dont they be worn, sweaty and have nipple cavities :thumbup1:


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> :lol: :lol:


and how old r u for the record? :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jake H said:


> and how old r u for the record? :confused1: :whistling:


Rob's about 12! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> and how old r u for the record? :confused1: :whistling:


thats irrelevant...i wasn't offering my mayo about like some....


----------



## Jake H

ElfinTan said:


> Rob's about 12! :whistling:


nar lol my guess 17?


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:



> thats irrelevant...i wasn't offering my mayo about like some....


mayo lol im nver gonna live this 1 down


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> thats irrelevant...i wasn't offering my mayo about like some....


You know better than to dice with death like that hahahaha!!!


----------



## Cheese

Can't you make any yet :blush:


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> nar lol my guess 17?


for the record im 14


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> You know better than to dice with death like that hahahaha!!!


spot on!!


----------



## Jake H

Cheese said:


> Can't you make any yet :blush:


id b pretty ashamed if i cudnt when im coming up to 16 in a month and abit :confused1:


----------



## Jake H

robisco11 said:


> for the record im 14


wow lol im suprised being honest m8


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS I still older when adding you two together hahahaha!


----------



## robisco11

Jake H said:


> wow lol im suprised being honest m8


haha im in denial! im 20 in a couple of weeks, age is catching up with me....


----------



## Cheese

Jake H said:


> id b pretty ashamed if i cudnt when im coming up to 16 in a month and abit :confused1:


It was aimed at Rob who said he hasn't been offering mayo.... :whistling:


----------



## Jake H

ElfinTan said:


> FFS I still older when adding you two together hahahaha!


lmfao no worries just dont start saying groovy and other daft words


----------



## Jake H

Cheese said:


> It was aimed at Rob who said he hasn't been offering mayo.... :whistling:


ah......... the joy of mayo lol sum1 shud ad it as a tag


----------



## Prodiver

Uriel said:


> Ok well I just shot some mast prop which will have to do whilst I await some mast enan......an I shall go to my new hard core gym this affy and train chest/tri's and if I get a decent session. I'll post a pic of a veiny set of pecs


MMMMMMMMMMM! 

How much mast a week - and what elsle?


----------



## Jake H

Prodiver said:


> MMMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> How much mast a week - and what elsle?


wish i had a good lvl of vasclarility in my pecs:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> for the record im 14


same here


----------



## ElfinTan

Jake H said:


> lmfao no worries just dont start saying groovy and other daft words


 :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> This is my favourite thread because of that very reason, I like it even more then the best ass thread! Which is definately saying sdomething.
> 
> My DOMS is getting worse... not sure i'll be able to stand up to go home at the end of the day at this rate.
> 
> What are you writing for a bike mag?? They releasing a new underwater James Bond style bike that you need scuba gear to ride? Has it got guns and oil squirters and can you ride it remote controlled from you Nokia 5110 camera phone


Arf arf! :laugh: Years back the Daily Torygraph's Peter Simple regularly featured the British Guild of Underwater Motorcyclists whose hearty leather chasuble-clad chaplain was the Revd. Christopher Goodwheel...

I write the lead article each month for the Rider's Digest...


----------



## bigbob33

I love this thread!


----------



## Uriel

Prodiver said:


> MMMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> How much mast a week - and what elsle?


Just adding the mast in (around 400 mg EW maybe up it a bit) to 1250 mg Nandro test 500 EW (PC test deca blend @ 300mg test undec & 200 mg Nandrolon Undec per ml))


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> same here


14? rough paper round :lol:


----------



## ryoken

dan05 said:


> 14? rough paper round :lol:


it was a paper round in beirut i believe:lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Oh, well I'm only 5.


----------



## ollie_ollie

what is going on? this thread has gone banannas! ha!


----------



## ElfinTan

ryoken said:


> it was a paper round in *beirut* i believe:lol:


I've lived there! The proper one and not a rough council estate version lol. Jolly interesting it was too:rolleyes:



ollie_ollie said:


> what is going on? this thread has gone banannas! ha!


You say this like it's a bad thing! :whistling:


----------



## ollie_ollie

ElfinTan said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing! :whistling:


not at all, very entertaining stuff :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh, well I'm only 5.


Inches. Average but perfectly adequate...


----------



## Dsahna

Girth is where i take the trophy,theres a bunch of people in my trail that are finding it alot easier to take a shìt:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> 14? rough paper round :lol:





ryoken said:


> it was a paper round in beirut i believe:lol:


Aint you a pair of comedians....anyway it wasnt a paper round, I was a rent boy...in fact still am...but dont seem to be very busy...must be the recession or global warming or something


----------



## Dsahna

Right im silver, now how the fùck do i get into the sacred adults lounge:devil2:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Right im silver, now how the fùck do i get into the sacred adults lounge:devil2:


you were eligable months ago mate...its got nowt to do with being silver...yiu just have to apply...hang on a sec i'll just check how u do it


----------



## IanStu

right in your cp...click on group memberships and there should be an option to apply..think thats how its done


----------



## Dsahna

Ive missed out on months of filth? :crying:


----------



## Dsahna

Cheers ian,reps when it lets me:cursing:i tried about an hour ago


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Cheers ian,reps when it lets me:cursing:i tried about an hour ago


did you put a good reason as to why you wanted to join mate?? for example -- "im am an extrememly horny and perverted individual that wants to see and hear about ar5es male and female of all shapes and sizes" :lol:


----------



## Cheese

:lol:Hahahaha I was a member within my first week!!!

You only need 100 posts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

grrr, i pressed join group but its saying this does not seem to be a public group!


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> grrr, i pressed join group but its saying this does not seem to be a public group!


PM lorian mate as thats what i done,

P.S dont forget to mention your horny and want to see some ass:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Have you applied and given a reason for wanting to join now?


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> did you put a good reason as to why you wanted to join mate?? for example -- "im am an extrememly horny and perverted individual that wants to see and hear about ar5es male and female of all shapes and sizes" :lol:


Isnt that common knowledge ryo:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Im on it


----------



## Cheese

He's all grown up... i'm so proud :crying:


----------



## IanStu

was there a box next to it for you to put your reason for joining it...Dan


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello fellow spermers how are we all today, well cardio went well today 30 minutes on the cross trainer whoho i was knackered.

Hmmm shoulders well there were sorta okis will post in me journal later.

love and kisses to all fellow spermies haha x


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha should make this a group would be hilarious... or is that a bit unsafe with us lot on here hahah


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> He's all grown up... i'm so proud :crying:


 :crying: i want to stay a kid though,im not ready to sleep without teddy!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> was there a box next to it for you to put your reason for joining it...Dan


Its sorted buddycheers! I missed the tick box cos the screen on this phone is too big:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Bahoo


----------



## IanStu

spunk


----------



## Dsahna

SPERM!,a good alternative to tomato sauce:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

My new gym is shut Sat, Sun & Mon due bank hols....so I just did a full chest then leg session........I need a hug!

And a sick


----------



## IanStu

jizz...good for cleaning work surfaces...I do all my kitchen tops with it...brings em up a treat


----------



## IanStu

Uriel said:


> My new gym is shut Sat, Sun & Mon due bank hols....so I just did a full chest then leg session........I need a hug!
> 
> And a sick


I'll send the sick


----------



## Dsahna

Karma Karma Karma Karma Karma cameleon, you spunk and go,you spunk and go oh oh oh!!!!


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Its sorted buddycheers! I missed the tick box cos the screen on this phone is too big:lol:


D'ya think I should join the Adults' Lounge? :whistling:

Someone's going to tell me how to, coz I can't find any links either...


----------



## hilly

Prodiver said:


> D'ya think I should join the Adults' Lounge? :whistling:
> 
> Someone's going to tell me how to, coz I can't find any links either...


you have to pm lorian asking permision to join.


----------



## Prodiver

hilly2008 said:


> you have to pm lorian asking permision to join.


OK - thanks - it shall be done! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> D'ya think I should join the Adults' Lounge? :whistling:
> 
> Someone's going to tell me how to, coz I can't find any links either...


How can you not be a member bigman,your the king of all that is sick and perverted:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> How can you not be a member bigman,your the king of all that is sick and perverted:thumb:


Yes I know - but I don't want to frighten anyone...


----------



## Dsahna

Loving would be easy if your manfat was like my cream,old,with mould and green,old,with mould and gree hee hee heen!!!


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Loving would be easy if your manfat was like my cream,old,with mould and green,old,with mould and gree hee hee heen!!!


What the fvck are you on today!?


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Loving would be easy if your manfat was like my cream,old,with mould and green,old,with mould and gree hee hee heen!!!


pmsl.....nice Boy George theme ya got going there...I can see you spend alot of time thinking about spunk and all related matters


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha test and oxy is all mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> pmsl.....nice Boy George theme ya got going there...I can see you spend alot of time thinking about spunk and all related matters


 :wink: sperms the name of the game:laugh:


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> :wink: sperms the name of the game:laugh:


What you recon i'm gonna pm a few other so we can all laugh and ridicule him properly :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol you lot are tyring to join the adult lounge, might be best not telling them that most on this thread have a mental age of 7 hahaha Else they wont let you in lol


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Lol you lot are tyring to join the adult lounge, might be best not telling them that most on this thread have a mental age of 7 hahaha Else they wont let you in lol


I rekon they may get in you know as they let me in and i havent even got one single pube:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> I rekon they may get in you know as they let me in and i havent even got one single pube:thumbup1:


I bet your voice aint droppe either lol

how are you Ryo??


----------



## d4ead

you can all relax now, im awake, and back to my own liitle thread.

Wow its been busy in here today thats great.

nice tags ian, i always knew you did mate 

wow the almighty urinal ventured into the sperm thread, that is an honour.


----------



## d4ead

no auk??? is he ok


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> I bet your voice aint droppe either lol
> 
> how are you Ryo??


I actually have an awfully deep voice wich is why they still let me in to clubs and pubs i have been told my voice sounds remarkably like frank butcher:lol:

im not to bad thanks hows you??


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello d4ead hows was youe sleep...Zzzz


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> I actually have an awfully deep voice wich is why they still let me in to clubs and pubs i have been told my voice sounds remarkably like frank butcher:lol:
> 
> im not to bad thanks hows you??


Oooh I say, yeah im good just got a new job, whoohoo


----------



## d4ead

not bad bettyboo lots of horny dreams all about you, (and a few others) woke up in a puddle of sweat. I thought id wet myself for a minute, but nah.

had a lie in im so naughty...


----------



## d4ead

new job, well done bb


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Oooh I say, yeah im good just got a new job, whoohoo


congrats Tara thats great news, i just got a phone call about mine wich saying theres a complication with my crb check (Criminal record check) as i forgot to put down a driving offence from 1998 so they may terminate my employment immediatly for a simple mistake the petty fvckers:cursing:


----------



## d4ead

thats sick, what the fuk does a motoring offence have to do with anything.

unless your trying to become the filth, then thed take it as a credential.


----------



## d4ead

ffs i turn up and everyone goes, i cant take a hint ill go for my shower/****/shave so the conversation can once again commence....


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> thats sick, what the fuk does a motoring offence have to do with anything.
> 
> unless your trying to become the filth, then thed take it as a credential.


its for my coach driving job at greyhound but i listed everything i had from back then except one thing wich they never even fined me for in magistrates court and as far as knew it didnt go on record as i have done 3 crb checks on the past for various postions within coach/bus companies and never had a problem but it seems they want to be petty about it wich tbh is really p1ssing me off as it took me long enough to find this job plus get passed all the interview,medical,written test,driving test (already had liscence but had to sit a test with one of there in house intructors)

never mind though lol wont bring the thread down rant over


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> nice tags ian, i always knew you did mate


Yeah that realy mad me laugh actualy.....I may be responsible for the first one possibly:whistling:....

who did the second one and made it fit with the third...good work...but ya also a cvnt...own up...


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> congrats Tara thats great news, i just got a phone call about mine wich saying theres a complication with my crb check (Criminal record check) as i forgot to put down a driving offence from 1998 so they may terminate my employment immediatly for a simple mistake the petty fvckers:cursing:


mate I hope it works out for you...thats crap news


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> congrats Tara thats great news, i just got a phone call about mine wich saying theres a complication with my crb check (Criminal record check) as i forgot to put down a driving offence from 1998 so they may terminate my employment immediatly for a simple mistake the petty fvckers:cursing:


**** thats not good is it - bugger! Hope you can resolve it, im lucky i have had a crime free life lol


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> mate I hope it works out for you...thats crap news


I know but i look at it in the way if they do terminate my employment for something that petty then im not going to be that anoyed tbh as i wouldnt want to work for a company like that


----------



## robisco11

you ever given a thought to the adult entertainment field Ry ?


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck ryo


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> **** thats not good is it - bugger! Hope you can resolve it, im lucky i have had a crime free life lol


lol dont get me wrong im not a bad boy -- i got stopped driving my brothers car (wich i was buying off him but in weekly instalments) when i was 17 (im 28) now i had a liscence but had no tax,no insurance,3 bold tyres,no mot, had cut the copper up hence why he pulled me in the first place so add careless driving, the tax disk in the vehicl was my old mans out of his range rover, I listed it all except i never got fined or done for no mot but it came back on the check and thats what they are flappin over:lol:

P.S i have a clean record except this!!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

robisco11 said:


> you ever given a thought to the adult entertainment field Ry ?


If he's hung like a pony then go for it! :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

robisco11 said:


> you ever given a thought to the adult entertainment field Ry ?


lmao now theres a thought:lol:



Dsahna said:


> Good luck ryo


cheers mate


----------



## robisco11

MaKaVeLi said:


> If he's hung like a pony then go for it! :whistling:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

MaKaVeLi said:


> If he's hung like a pony then go for it! :whistling:





robisco11 said:


> :thumbup1:


well thats a no go for me then as mine looks like a penis (under a microscope)


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> wow the almighty urinal ventured into the sperm thread, that is an honour.


 :confused1:

Seriously chap..... you must know some cvnts if you think I'm almighty:lol:


----------



## d4ead

whats meant to be will be bru, if this one dont work out os only cos theres a better one waiting for you


----------



## d4ead

Uriel said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Seriously chap..... you must know some cvnts if you think I'm almighty:lol:


you didnt notice the slight taint of sarcasm? im disappointed, and will try harder next time....


----------



## robisco11

d4ead said:


> whats meant to be will be bru, if this one dont work out os only cos theres a better one waiting for you


ever thought of becoming a motivational speaker?


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> whats meant to be will be bru, if this one dont work out os only cos theres a better one waiting for you


 lol i might have to go and work with Ian as a rent boy again:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

film it then urinal with have some top viewing for saturday night..


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I was experimenting with food lol I put protein and a whole banana and put less of the angel delight stuff in as a treat to myself cause im craving sweet stuff on this diet, it does seem a bit runny though.

Will let you all know the out come and if it tastes ok


----------



## ElfinTan

Uriel said:


> My new gym is shut Sat, Sun & Mon due bank hols....so I just did a full chest then leg session........I need a hug!
> 
> And a sick





Bettyboo said:


> Hmm I was experimenting with food lol I put protein and a whole banana and put less of the angel delight stuff in as a treat to myself cause im craving sweet stuff on this diet, it does seem a bit runny though.
> 
> Will let you all know the out come and if it tastes ok


Betty - get some pasturised liquid egg whites (my protein)

Whisk them up with soome sweetener to meringue style.

Mix a scoop of protein powder with some water into a yoghurt consistency and mix this with a tub of quark.

Fold the quark mix into the whisked egg whites....

ENJOY!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Betty - get some pasturised liquid egg whites (my protein)
> 
> Whisk them up with soome sweetener to meringue style.
> 
> Mix a scoop of protein powder with some water into a yoghurt consistency and mix this with a tub of quark.
> 
> Fold the quark mix into the whisked egg whites....
> 
> ENJOY!


Yum sounds nice i will try that, thanks hun x


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Or get some sugar free jelly sachets and mix that in with some quark and leave it to set, also nice!


----------



## ElfinTan

MaKaVeLi said:


> Or get some sugar free jelly sachets and mix that in with some quark and leave it to set, also nice!


 :thumb: Works well too


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> you didnt notice the slight taint of sarcasm? im disappointed, and will try harder next time....


Hoi, I was being sarcastic you pedant window licking fuker....I am almighty:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

uriel i hope you make it on tuesday mate i really do.


----------



## d4ead

i did say only a *slight* taint of sarcasm


----------



## d4ead

what teh fuk is quark?


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> Yeah that realy mad me laugh actualy.....I may be responsible for the first one possibly:whistling:....
> 
> who did the second one and made it fit with the third...good work...but ya also a cvnt...own up...


Why thank you, impressed myself tbh, first time i'd tryed tagging a thread :cool2:


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> what teh fuk is quark?


Noise a posh duck makes:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Why thank you, impressed myself tbh, first time i'd tryed tagging a thread :cool2:


Never knew one could..!


----------



## Cheese

Uriel said:


> Noise a posh duck makes:whistling:


You serve us pure gold :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> Never knew one could..!


It makes D4 look like the c*ck sucker now, not sure how to remove it mate, really sorry

*sniggers*


----------



## Uriel

Cheese said:


> You serve us pure gold :lol:


I feel a bit queazy when I look at the thread title when you're the last to post....

Sperm

Cheese

:lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> It makes D4 look like the c*ck sucker now, not sure how to remove it mate, really sorry
> 
> *sniggers*


Have a go - ask a Mod?


----------



## d4ead

according to the tags mate im gagging for you


----------



## A.U.K

Who wrote this tag? whats that all about?..Evening one and all..Hi D4ead hows you feeling matey


----------



## Bettyboo

woof lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

He's grown lol


----------



## A.U.K

Oh sweet a little jack Russell, love em, my neighbours here on the farm have the new puppy JR called florence she is light caramel with two white feet and kisses for England..I got well and truely tongued..lol


----------



## Bettyboo

my little baby has grown lol


----------



## IanStu

looks like every one is in bed....on a Friday night..ffs whats up with ya....I'm wrong side of 20....glass in hand...record player on full blast....and you lot of barely sexualy mature kids are all tucked up in bed....sad freaks


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> looks like every one is in bed....on a Friday night..ffs whats up with ya....I'm wrong side of 20....glass in hand...record player on full blast....and you lot of barely sexualy mature kids are all tucked up in bed....sad freaks


Im awake lol with a glass in hand (sadly it contains water) im the last of the hard drinkers:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Im awake lol with a glass in hand (sadly it contains water) im the last of the hard drinkers:lol: :lol:


dont overdo it ry...dont want you to have a bad head tomorrow


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> dont overdo it ry...dont want you to have a bad head tomorrow


lol i got a bad head now hence the water as i was gonna break my 2 year dry spell and go for it with one of my many bottles of bicardi that i seem to get for xmas and bdays, but yep i looked at the bottle and then it was like instant migraine:cursing:

i will non the less try try try again tommorrow:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Pets are nearly as bad as kids


----------



## IanStu

pmsl.....fvck me Ry...it aint exactly a walk on the wild side...still at least you're awake...thats a step up from the rest of em


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Pets are nearly as bad as kids


random


----------



## d4ead

I'm at fuking work ian ffs grrrrrr


----------



## d4ead

My neck hurts I need a massage


----------



## IanStu

*right I have an important anouncement to utter...*

I've decided to give up the race for reps as no one reps me anymore....today only 7 people hit me...I love them all but none of em except for deadly were in the top 10...so without them repin me I have no chance whatsoever...even tainted love has made it into the 10th place....

I'm retiring to the country to weave willow baskets...I bid you adue


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> *right I have an important anouncement to utter...*
> 
> I've decided to give up the race for reps as no one reps me anymore....today only 7 people hit me...I love them all but none of em except for deadly were in the top 10...so without them repin me I have no chance whatsoever...even tainted love has made it into the 10th place....
> 
> I'm retiring to the country to weave willow baskets...I bid you adue


well i repped you!!

P.S how much for a willow basket mate???? i love willow baskets


----------



## d4ead

Ahhh the old sympathy rep trick nice one mate but doomed to failure, if it makes you feel any better you got more reps then I did today


----------



## IanStu

*LISTEN UP...IMPORTANT ANOUNCEMENT*

*
*

*
*Ignore the last important anouncement, I have decided to return, the outpouring of grief was to much to bear.

Just hope that not to many have decided to take there lives at the thought of me not being around...

Also the country side aint all its cracked up to be...stank of cow sh!te and I got frightened by some ramblers with beards, short shorts and knarled legs.

So the message is...as you were

I bid you bonjour :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

IanStu said:


> *right I have an important anouncement to utter...*
> 
> I've decided to give up the race for reps as no one reps me anymore....today only 7 people hit me...I love them all but none of em except for deadly were in the top 10...so without them repin me I have no chance whatsoever...even tainted love has made it into the 10th place....
> 
> I'm retiring to the country to weave willow baskets...I bid you adue


I'm lucky to get repped 7x a week ffs:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

Just emerged from last night and having a look-in, but off to the gym soon.

Everyone sated?


----------



## ElfinTan

Prodiver said:


> Just emerged from last night and having a look-in, but off to the gym soon.
> 
> Everyone sated?


 Same for me...just off to train quads wih my luverly husband:whistling:

It's been nice knowing you all! x


----------



## Bettyboo

lol i just made this for my lad


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice one.....

Now in payment can you get him to show you how to resize photos Hun x


----------



## Uriel

I hope he's not too traumatized seeing that horrific huge brown evil cat rabbit thing Betty


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> *LISTEN UP...IMPORTANT ANOUNCEMENT*
> 
> Ignore the last important anouncement, I have decided to return, the outpouring of grief was to much to bear.
> 
> Just hope that not to many have decided to take there lives at the thought of me not being around...
> 
> Also the country side aint all its cracked up to be...stank of cow sh!te and I got frightened by some ramblers with beards, short shorts and knarled legs.
> 
> So the message is...as you were
> 
> I bid you bonjour :thumbup1:


i live in the countryside and it was me you must have seen in my hot pants out for my daily ramble but of course unshaven i do look like a former member of ZZ top, that smell unfortunatly was me too :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

IanStu said:


> *right I have an important anouncement to utter...*
> 
> I've decided to give up the race for reps as no one reps me anymore....today only 7 people hit me...I love them all but none of em except for deadly were in the top 10...so without them repin me I have no chance whatsoever...even tainted love has made it into the 10th place....
> 
> I'm retiring to the country to weave willow baskets...I bid you adue


I don't even get repped 7 times a week!!! ANd I used to be in the top ten, back when I was young, and (more) attractive :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> I'm lucky to get repped 7x a week ffs:whistling:


Me too...lol

Afternoon all - it's a nice day, and I'm going to have a Subway later - yum.


----------



## IanStu

Why has it gone so quite in here...where are all the spunkers today....can it be that people have lives outside UK-M...surely not!!


----------



## d4ead

the curse of the sunny saturday.....

leaves those members that are truly addicted

alone.......


----------



## d4ead

coincidently its now been 24hours since my last rep so you can shove your 7 reps up your old flabby ass.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> coincidently its now been 24hours since my last rep so you can shove your 7 reps up your old flabby ass.


it cant be...its saying I have to spread the spunk before I give to you...so I must have repped you recently


----------



## d4ead

you were in fact my very last rep ian, yesterday evening.


----------



## IanStu

right you slags, you all need something to jizz over so just took this...

sorry mirror is filthy....spunk obviously


----------



## d4ead

you know for a really skinny old guy, you do have a certain charm about ya


----------



## d4ead

whats with teh sweety necklace. how do you resist eating it.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> you know for a really skinny old guy, you do have a certain charm about ya


errr thanks...I think


----------



## Dsahna

The upside down smile in all its glory ian:thumb:and im loving the bicep vein bigman:wink:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> whats with teh sweety necklace. how do you resist eating it.


lol....its a priceless airloom passed down through the family...its made from unicorns kidney stones...very rare


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> The upside down smile in all its glory ian:thumb:and im loving the bicep vein bigman:wink:


lovin the avi Dan.....brutal


----------



## Dsahna

No hat:eek:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> No hat:eek:


OMG what was I thinking......its a scandal...I wont let it happen again


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> lovin the avi Dan.....brutal


 :thumbup1: glad you approve!


----------



## d4ead

dan you could have shopped out the tshirt lines mate shesh


----------



## ryoken

Dan you are all shiny in that avy (you huge too) so you either just finished riding the missis and used thos straps to help pin her down, just finished some gruelling workout or you covered yourself in baby oil :laugh:

either way you look like a huge slippery dude lol


----------



## d4ead

i recon its the baby oil,

you do look huge though bro, huge.


----------



## Dsahna

:blush: i thought it wasnt as good as the last pic but it was time for a change:thumb: my lass isnt all that adventurous:crying:but im trying,god am i trying:devil2:

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> dan you could have shopped out the tshirt lines mate shesh


Ha ha its something jw complained about from the start dead


----------



## Bettyboo

Well im off to work tonight, in plymouth if anyone wants to pop by and say hi -ll'l be working at the Junction Pub from 9pm on the doors - Mutley Plain, whohoo. I don'y usually work Plymouth but i need a change hmm it will be fun lol


----------



## Dsahna

You a door woman bets:eek:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> You a door woman bets:eek:


Yup lol, amongst other security work... :thumb:


----------



## Jake H

afternoon every1 just got back from walking the dog


----------



## IanStu

Jake H said:


> afternoon every1 just got back from walking the dog


we call it dogging here


----------



## Bettyboo

Jake H said:


> afternoon every1 just got back from walking the dog


I gotta walk mine b4 i go to work!


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> :blush: i thought it wasnt as good as the last pic but it was time for a change:thumb: my lass isnt all that adventurous:crying:but im trying,god am i trying:devil2:
> 
> :lol:


Your'e a BEAST mate a BEAST I tell you..ANIMAL.. :thumb:


----------



## Jake H

Bettyboo said:


> I gotta walk mine b4 i go to work!


wa breed ya got?


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Yup lol, amongst other security work... :thumb:


 :thumb: you wild thing that you are tara!!!

Get a pic up in iniform:winkretty please


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> Well im off to work tonight, in plymouth if anyone wants to pop by and say hi -ll'l be working at the Junction Pub from 9pm on the doors - Mutley Plain, whohoo. I don'y usually work Plymouth but i need a change hmm it will be fun lol


Take care Betty, have a good night and dont take any prisoners..

For some reason I thought you lived up north..but it seems you are from my neck of the woods..


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> right you slags, you all need something to jizz over so just took this...
> 
> sorry mirror is filthy....spunk obviously


I think I'm gonna melt mate.. :whistling: I cant rep you for this picture it just wont let me. :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Your'e a BEAST mate a BEAST I tell you..ANIMAL.. :thumb:


 :blush: andrew mate,you are fùcking awesome mate,awesome:laugh:

Cheers


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> :thumb: you wild thing that you are tara!!!
> 
> Get a pic up in iniform:winkretty please


I'll try its not that pretty lol


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> :blush: andrew mate,you are fùcking awesome mate,awesome:laugh:
> 
> Cheers


Awww the big man makes me blush..


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Your'e a BEAST mate a BEAST I tell you..ANIMAL.. :thumb:


Seems my tuition is working, then...


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Seems my tuition is working, then...


Told you!!!:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

thanks sperm boys and girls for joining my forum


----------



## d4ead

57 new posts in 3 days wahoo

thats some kinda record for us


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> thanks sperm boys and girls for joining my forum


what do we get as a reward


----------



## d4ead

dan dude get some mt2 in you and even up that tan ffs you look like an amateurish poser


----------



## d4ead

a new rep board to clime where you have a chance of being in the top 10


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> a new rep board to clime where you have a chance of being in the top 10


yeah cause I've no fvckin chance here


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> dan dude get some mt2 in you and even up that tan ffs you look like an amateurish poser


Amateur pornstar:lol:

Im defo wanting to try mt2 dead,is it as great as folk say?


----------



## Bettyboo

Does anyone else here work on the doors???


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> Does anyone else here work on the doors???


*Nah lovey, just the Streets*..:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Does anyone else here work on the doors???


yes i had to sand the side off a couple of mine as they kept sticking...thats the trouble with old houses


----------



## Dsahna

Andrew knows i work the doors:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> yes i had to sand the side off a couple of mine as they kept sticking...thats the trouble with old houses


*Funny * :lol:

*God you'd have loved my last House built in 1604 lovely house but crikey did it creak..used to freak the Dogs out, then it burnt down in 2000 *:laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Andrew knows i work the doors:thumb:


*Oh daddy*.. :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

whats this forum you speak of Dead???


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Funny * :lol:
> 
> *God you'd have loved my last House built in 1604 lovely house but crikey did it creak..used to freak the Dogs out, then it burnt down in 2000 *:laugh:


mines not that old..1900....but at least it aint burnt down yet....but everything does creek..including me....


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Amateur pornstar:lol:
> 
> Im defo wanting to try mt2 dead,is it as great as folk say?


yes yes it is. but you have to do it right



Dsahna said:


> Andrew knows i work the doors:thumb:


mate i would have been surprised if you know how to work a door (even an automatic one) let alone worked the doors.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> yes yes it is. but you have to do it right
> 
> mate i would have been surprised if you know how to work a door (even an automatic one) let alone worked the doors.


 :thumbup1: thanks for that mate


----------



## Uriel

I know how to work the old old beefy hangar doors


----------



## d4ead

dont mention it mate


----------



## d4ead

Uriel said:


> I know how to work the old old beefy hangar doors


you talking about your mrs pussy again??


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> you talking about your mrs pussy again??


Yeah, they're like Lancaster Bomb doors mate:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

I will post a pic of me n me blady tight trousers grr i didnt realise how big my legs had actually grown; They are a bit tight on me legs and massive on me waist oh well you can laugh when I post the pics around 19:45 lol


----------



## Prodiver

Apropos of nothing, which is apt for this thread, listen to this marvellous song by the cute Brenda Lee, which has been stuck in my head today.

(This is a newer version than the original 60s hit, with her more mature voice.)

I think Andrew will agree that it's one of those tunes that was simply waiting to be written (by two French songwriters) and worthy of anything by Schubert or Schumann: perfect harmonic progressions.

Make a nice sad oboe obligato, maybe...

http://www.last.fm/music/Brenda+Lee/_/Losing+You


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> Apropos of nothing, which is apt for this thread, listen to this marvellous song by the cute Brenda Lee, which has been stuck in my head today.
> 
> (This is a newer version than the original 60s hit, with her more mature voice.)
> 
> I think Andrew will agree that it's one of those tunes that was simply waiting to be written (by two French songwriters) and worthy of anything by Schubert or Schumann: perfect harmonic progressions.
> 
> Make a nice sad oboe obligato, maybe...
> 
> http://www.last.fm/music/Brenda+Lee/_/Losing+You


That was lovely, I had never heard that before..and yes it would, with a little less swing beat make a very nice Obligata..It did have excellent construction and the harmonic suspensions worked very well and dont get me started on the Hemiolas...

I felt the song had a touch of Chanson Francais about it, again with less of a swing beat but it certainly had enough tragedy and resgination to qualify it for that style of music..

And as for Schubert and Schumann, well I doubt either of them could have ever been so relaxed..personally I am ashamed to say I cannot stand Schumann, far to much of the *Salon* about his music, Clara his wife was better and less sentimental..Academic and subjective discussion over (sorry)..

Lovely post Pat..reps due I think..


----------



## Uriel

A.U.K said:


> That was lovely, I had never heard that before..and yes it would, with a little less swing beat make a very nice Obligata..It did have excellent construction and the harmonic suspensions worked very well and dont get me started on the Hemiolas...
> 
> I felt the song had a touch of Chanson Francais about it, again with less of a swing beat but it certainly had enough tragedy and resgination to qualify it for that style of music..
> 
> And as for Schubert and Schumann, well I doubt either of them could have ever been so relaxed..personally I am ashamed to say I cannot stand Schumann, far to much of the *Salon* about his music, Clara his wife was better and less sentimental..Academic and subjective discussion over (sorry)..
> 
> Lovely post Pat..reps due I think..


What a pair o poofs...... is it aint metal and it aint loud what's the point:lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> That was lovely, I had never heard that before..and yes it would, with a little less swing beat make a very nice Obligata..It did have excellent construction and the harmonic suspensions worked very well and dont get me started on the Hemiolas...
> 
> I felt the song had a touch of Chanson Francais about it, again with less of a swing beat but it certainly had enough tragedy and resgination to qualify it for that style of music..
> 
> And as for Schubert and Schumann, well I doubt either of them could have ever been so relaxed..personally I am ashamed to say I cannot stand Schumann, far to much of the *Salon* about his music, Clara his wife was better and less sentimental..Academic and subjective discussion over (sorry)..
> 
> Lovely post Pat..reps due I think..


Thanks! 

The structure is the same as, and it's so reminiscent of, Schumann's wonderful Widmung (which I play in Listz's better(!) piano transcription).

Note Schumann's double quotation of Schubert's Ave Maria at the eend... :laugh:

Nice unaffected performance:


----------



## Prodiver

Uriel said:


> What a pair o poofs...... is it aint metal and it aint loud what's the point:lol: :lol:


It's lyrical and beautiful?

Like my life... :wink:


----------



## A.U.K

Uriel said:


> What a pair o poofs...... is it aint metal and it aint loud what's the point:lol: :lol:


Hooligan... :lol:

And being a pair of Poofs is hardly news is it..:laugh:


----------



## SALKev

what the fvck is this thread about exactly? :lol:


----------



## SALKev

never mind, i see it now...how on earth did i miss it 

edit - i'll join...do you get any freebies?


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> dont mention it mate


Something up matey


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> never mind, i see it now...how on earth did i miss it
> 
> edit - i'll join...do you get any freebies?


well Ians making willow baskets so you may get one of those for free but i think his hats are designer so you may have to pay for them:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha don't laugh


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> haha don't laugh


I aint laughing girl im loving, you look great in a uniform Tara, deos it for me:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Looking really dapper tara:thumb:you should just say youll knockout anyone who laughs:lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> haha don't laugh


*Hot diggity dong, you can throw me roughly to the floor anytime honey..*

*Tara you look great .. what a lovely looking girl you are..* :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

45 pages in about 3 days? Bloody hell. I have NO idea what's going on as I just can't bear the thought of reading the last 35 pages.


----------



## Dsahna

Sperms whats going down daz:lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Not much happening here tonight is there, guess everyone is out and about..

It is a bank Holiday after all so I presume most people are on the lash..

**** alone-o for me then..


----------



## dmcc

Well I do always swallow...


----------



## ryoken

Im here as the missis is watching a soppy film so im seeking refuge in here before i end up getting all emotional and crying into a tea towel (yes i can be emotional lol)


----------



## A.U.K

dmcc said:


> Well I do always swallow...


And they say I am bad... :lol: I was going to say thats a bit "in yer face" but thought better of it..:laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

ryoken said:


> Im here as the missis is watching a soppy film so im seeking refuge in here before i end up getting all emotional and crying into a tea towel (yes i can be emotional lol)


Oh go on lovey have a good weep...get in touch with your feminine side..you missus will get all cuddley and its in the back of the net..Result:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

S-A-L said:


> never mind, i see it now...how on earth did i miss it
> 
> edit - i'll join...do you get any freebies?


Joined and listed at the top...

No freebies - just for the lurve...


----------



## ryoken

A.U.K said:


> Oh go on lovey have a good weep...get in touch with your feminine side..you missus will get all cuddley and its in the back of the net..Result:thumb:


lol I have a habit of letting my feminine side out alot tbh the last time was the other day we are currently watching the first series of prison break as i never saw it, i got to the part where linc was about to get the electric chair and then was blubbering some thing terrible whilst i looked over to see her cackleing like a banshee in the corner :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Well, Pub with the wife was tedious.......hardly anyone in the 2 I go to. Obviously the people there stared appreciatively but I need some ego love........tell me 42 is still the new 32


----------



## dmcc

42? Wow. Just the age I like them. My other half is 42, I'm 32. Uriel, get your KY out.


----------



## Uriel

dmcc said:


> 42? Wow. Just the age I like them. My other half is 42, I'm 32. Uriel, get your KY out.


Please! I can take spit mate - don't be such a poof:lol:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> well Ians making willow baskets so you may get one of those for free but i think his hats are designer so you may have to pay for them:thumbup1:


willow baskets, eh? i suppose i could use them to carry the hats i bring back from shopping...shame they're not free...i actually saw quite a nice one the other day...first thing i thought of was Ian (no comments Ian :lol: )


----------



## SALKev

Prodiver said:


> Joined and listed at the top...
> 
> No freebies - just for the lurve...


Ry was on about some willow baskets...but i suppose loves good enough :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

I just noticed i have been some what of a gate crasher can i join please


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Not much happening here tonight is there, guess everyone is out and about..
> 
> It is a bank Holiday after all so I presume most people are on the lash..
> 
> **** alone-o for me then..


Well didya like Widmung? Robert wrote it as Clara's engagement present: Du meine Seele, Du mein Hertz...


----------



## A.U.K

ryoken said:


> I just noticed i have been some what of a gate crasher can i join please


*You will have to be very nice to Prodiver...I am sure he will welcome you with open arms*:laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> Well didya like Widmung? Robet wrote it as Clara's engagement present: Du meine Seele, Du mein Hertz...


sorry I couldnt open the link, I tried, then went to dinner and tired several times again after supper but it wouldn't open..Can you post a different link please


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> I just noticed i have been some what of a gate crasher can i join please


"Lay down your arms and surrender to mine..." :laugh:

Joined and listed...


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> "Lay down your arms and surrender to mine..." :laugh:
> 
> Joined and listed...


I surrender body and soul:laugh:

thanks Prodiver


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> sorry I couldnt open the link, I tried, then went to dinner and tired several times again after supper but it wouldn't open..Can you post a different link please







Like all Liszt it fits under the fingers very well. Lovely sour/sentimental harmonies...


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> I surrender body and soul:laugh:
> 
> thanks Prodiver


Your body will be quite enough for now... :laugh:


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> Your body will be quite enough for now... :laugh:


I knew some one would apreciate me for my body lol


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> I knew some one would apreciate me for my body lol


Believe me I'm a body connoisseur! Lots of married men need appreicating...


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> Believe me I'm a body connoisseur! Lots of married men need appreicating...


there is alot of trueth in that statement too lol


----------



## Prodiver

Hate to labour this, but just foud amagnificent version:


----------



## Dsahna

I love all kinds of music but i cant get into classical,which is a shame really!


----------



## A.U.K

Both performances are sublime..Liszt did some wonderful transcriptions and often improved on the original work..

I have to say and this will be my only classical link here I promise but Pat have a listen to this Scriabin etude..






Kissin at his best..mad hair but who gives a rats a.ss when they are this good..


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> I love all kinds of music but i cant get into classical,which is a shame really!


There's only one kind of music worth listening to - good music!

The Liszt is one of my party pieces!


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Both performances are sublime..Liszt did some wonderful transcriptions and often improved on the original work..
> 
> I have to say and this will be my only classical link here I promise but Pat have a listen to this Scriabin etude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissin at his best..mad hair but who gives a rats a.ss when they are this good..


YES! FANTASTIC! WONDERFUL! :thumb: Phew!


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> I love all kinds of music but i cant get into classical,which is a shame really!


I guess Dan it is something you either grow up with or grow in to, there is no reason on this earth why you should like classical music, its either your bag or it's not..

But remember without Bach there would be no music whatsoever as we know it..he is the granddaddy of ALL MUSIC..without him we would not have harmony (or a recognised system for harmony used in all music today) with out all these forefathers, Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Brahms etc music would not be as rich as we find it now..Pop, rock, heavy metal etc all uses harmony and harmonic structure all laid down and sorted out for them by Bach..

Bach Rocks in my book.. :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Tomorrow I'll be at the Kent show in unashamed physical b/building mode, but tonight another irresistable piece:


----------



## A.U.K

And anyway back to the normal filth that is Saturday night here in Dashnas thread, apologies for hijack mate..


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> And anyway back to the normal filth that is Saturday night here in Dashnas thread, apologies for hijack mate..


Wrong: sperm :laugh:!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya fellla in work now getting busy wroking with a how do I put it fat guy hahaha. X


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> Wrong: sperm :laugh:!


OOOPS I dont know where I am anymore..:laugh:

The last link was also sublime..Kissin, a nice guy, incredibly intelligent and with a prodigeous talent..just gets better and better..he is already and will remain one of the great talents without question..God I wish somone would sort out his hair, he's not a bad looking lad but that hair makes him look demented..I think he is pushing the eccentric card a bit too heavily..god love him..


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya fellla in work now getting busy wroking with a how do I put it fat guy hahaha. X


Hi Tara , its very quiet here tonight honey, we miss you so Prodiver and I are posting classical music links for eachother..HELP we are in real trouble, it must be dull here as Prodiver has gone all slushy..:laugh:

Have a safe night Tara..

X


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Hi Tara , its very quiet here tonight honey, we miss you so Prodiver and I are posting classical music links for eachother..HELP we are in real trouble, it must be dull here as Prodiver has gone all slushy..:laugh:
> 
> Have a safe night Tara..
> 
> X


I may get truly sentimental, but I'm never slushy!

The most important things in life must be ever so lightly touched upon...


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> I guess Dan it is something you either grow up with or grow in to, there is no reason on this earth why you should like classical music, its either your bag or it's not..
> 
> But remember without Bach there would be no music whatsoever as we know it..he is the granddaddy of ALL MUSIC..without him we would not have harmony (or a recognised system for harmony used in all music today) with out all these forefathers, Bach, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Brahms etc music would not be as rich as we find it now..Pop, rock, heavy metal etc all uses harmony and harmonic structure all laid down and sorted out for them by Bach..
> 
> Bach Rocks in my book.. :thumb:


Very true,most good death metal bands are heavily influenced by classical music,believe it or not


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> I may get truly sentimental, but* I'm **never** slushy!*
> 
> The most important things in life must be ever so lightly touched upon...


My mistake Pat..:laugh:..you say tomato and I say To-May-toe


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Very true,most good death metal bands are heavily influenced by classical music,believe it or not


yep thats very true (i like metal/death metal) but on the other side of things i like enya and some stuff by clannad too, never really been into to classical wich is a shame as there is alot to it but has just never taken my ear


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Very true,most good death metal bands are heavily influenced by classical music,believe it or not


Of course they are, look at progressive rock that uses Sonata form and symphonic form and for a real link you have to watch

"THIS IS SPINAL TAP" a truely great documentary on one of the worlds foremost rock bands..funny as fuk but the laws of harmony apply even there..

My favourite track is called.."Lick my Love Pump":thumb:


----------



## Guest

Good evening dudeessssss


----------



## A.U.K

ryoken said:


> yep thats very true (i like metal/death metal) but on the other side of things i like enya and some stuff by clannad too, never really been into to classical wich is a shame as there is alot to it but has just never taken my ear


I think classical music has a lot to answer for in many ways.. Lots of people see it as elitest or stuck up, some even feel threatened by it thinking it highbrow..

Just find a tune you like and enjoy it..you never know..Classic fm is a good place to get started, they dont play anything too heavy and the pieces are quite short so you wont get bogged down..you never know you may find something you like... :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

dan05 said:


> Good evening dudeessssss


Watcha Dan05..had a good day matey


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> I love all kinds of music but i cant get into classical,which is a shame really!


Just a little insight, Dan...

Rock amd pop music is OK as backgound stuff and for dancing and shagging to :thumb: , but - I think Andrew will agree - most musicians don't find it interesting enough for listening to - it's usually not very inventive, is rather repetitive and doesn't have much to it...

Also it essentially has an obvious fixed beat. But imagine trying to recite a beautiful moving poem to a fixed beat!

Classical music deep within itself has beautiful melodies, phrasing, pauses, hesitations, silences, outpourings and clmaxes that tear at your heart strings...


----------



## Guest

A.U.K said:


> Watcha Dan05..had a good day matey


Yep my dad and co. have gone to scotland for the week so its been my pizzas and ps3 all day  you?


----------



## A.U.K

dan05 said:


> Yep my dad and co. have gone to scotland for the week so its been my pizzas and ps3 all day  you?


Yes good thanks, went shooting this morning had a nice lazy afternoon and a nice walk with the dogs..

Pizza sounds inviting..


----------



## anabolic ant

sh*t,whats this thread all about?

i'm guessing as everyone wants to be a part of this sperm...i want some sperm too,i meant a part of it...no,i meant to be a part of sperm...sh*t how do i join FFS!!!

do i have to donate some spermatazoan material?

and will there be checking for sperm competition,sperm quality,sperm success and sperm donation?


----------



## Guest

A.U.K said:


> Yes good thanks, went shooting this morning had a nice lazy afternoon and a nice walk with the dogs..
> 
> Pizza sounds inviting..


I take it you live out in the sticks? :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

anabolic ant said:


> sh*t,whats this thread all about?
> 
> i'm guessing as everyone wants to be a part of this sperm...i want some sperm too,i meant a part of it...no,i meant to be a part of sperm...sh*t how do i join FFS!!!
> 
> do i have to donate some spermatazoan material?
> 
> and will there be checking for sperm competition,sperm quality,sperm success and sperm donation?


You have just donated and been joined and listed! :thumb:

Don't worry about sperm quality - few of the others would come up to scratch!


----------



## A.U.K

dan05 said:


> I take it you live out in the sticks? :thumbup1:


Yes on the farm..way out in the sticks..its great..


----------



## Guest

A.U.K said:


> Yes on the farm..way out in the sticks..its great..


Lucky git :lol: anyway im off to watch tele chowwww.


----------



## anabolic ant

Prodiver said:


> You have just donated and been joined and listed! :thumb:
> 
> Don't worry about sperm quality - few of the others would come up to scratch!


thanks pat...

i'm working on the quality...think the quantity is all good!!!

just ask if you need more donations:innocent:!!!


----------



## Prodiver

All good seed always welcome! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Wonderful performance by the late great Laura Branigan - better than Carole King:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

LLYue9O5AbE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## d4ead

ok firstly i fond welcome to mr ant. an awesome spermer if there was ever gonna be one....

secondly i like classical music but opera is terrible.

the only music forms i truly cant bear are opera regee and some rap stuff


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *I cannot stand Schumann*


Yahhoooo....I thought it was just me....cheap cheap music...probably would have been good at writing advert jingles....

Please tell me you love Mozart as much as I do...or you're dead to me


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> ok firstly i fond welcome to mr ant. an awesome spermer if there was ever gonna be one....
> 
> secondly i like classical music but opera is terrible.
> 
> the only music forms i truly cant bear are opera regee and some rap stuff


But didya like the lovely Laura Brannigan!?


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> *opera is terrible. *


some is...wagner obviously,,,,but some is sublime


----------



## d4ead

Prodiver said:


> But didya like the lovely Laura Brannigan!?


other then the fact she was dressed up like micheal jackson it was ok


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> Yahhoooo....I thought it was just me....cheap cheap music...probably would have been good at writing advert jingles....
> 
> Please tell me you love Mozart as much as I do...or you're dead to me


Mozart - catchy stuff!

*Mendelssohn's* THE man!

As able and classic as Bach (whom we owe to him) and romantic as anybody later... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## d4ead

i just dont like the sound of opera singing, i find it painfull, same with teh regee stuff. Just cant bare the sound of the voice


----------



## d4ead

but then ian you are MUCH older then i am so its no surprise you taste would be a little more cultured...


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Mozart - catchy stuff!
> 
> *Mendelssohn's* THE man!
> 
> As able and classic as Bach (whom we owe to him) and romantic as anybody later... MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


Yup I love Bach...the first CD I ever bought..probably 1984 I would think..they had only just started making them...was staccato and fugue...the second was Non stop erotic caberet by soft cell which i already had on tape...I was a new romantic then...oh the shame



d4ead said:


> i just dont like the sound of opera singing, i find it painfull, same with teh regee stuff. Just cant bare the sound of the voice


I dont like regee either...my wife loves it...so its the cause of much argument


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Yahhoooo....I thought it was just me....cheap cheap music...probably would have been good at writing advert jingles....
> 
> Please tell me you love Mozart as much as I do...or you're dead to me


*I adore Mozart, who wouldnt.. but as I said earlier Schumann I could well do without..its as shame on me really as he wrote some wonderful works for the Oboist but I loathe them..not one do I enjoy and they are considered major repetoire for us..*

*I do have to say that like d4ead I am not an opera fan, I can take some German Lieder but only in very small doses but a full opera leaves me cold..especially Wagner..*

*I say find what you enjoy and dont worry if something doesnt do it for you.. we are all different..*


----------



## IanStu

LOL...I had opera forced on me when I was a kid by my parents...I hated it then and all through my teenage years...but now I've sort of turned into everything I fought against...I'm more like my Dad every day...which is a worry cause his hobby was and is going round church yards reading grave stones...for alot of my chilldhood all I remember is opera and cemeteries....but now I find myself fascinated by the inscriptions on graves..

They fvck you up your mum and dad

Edit: that was a reply to Deads last post


----------



## d4ead

music of choice is metal mainly industrial metel like nin and ministry and suck


----------



## IanStu

I want to shag Cheryl Cole and a young Julia Roberts...at the same time...just thought i'd share


----------



## A.U.K

Here ya go Ian just for you..and anyone else who is interested..






This is perfection..


----------



## Prodiver

OK lads - off to my pit! More tomorrow...

Oh and if you're at the Kent show come up and say Hi!


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> I want to shag Cheryl Cole and a young Julia Roberts...at the same time...just thought i'd share


I'd shag Cheryl also, but shes far over rated :ban:


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> OK lads - off to my pit! More tomorrow...
> 
> Oh and if you're at the Kent show come up and say Hi!


Sleep well mate! :sleeping:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Here ya go Ian just for you..and anyone else who is interested..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is perfection..


you're not gonna believe this....I had this played at my wedding....and at my Grans funeral this year as she loved Handel...no one does barock like Handel


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Here ya go Ian just for you..and anyone else who is interested..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is perfection..


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

Thanks! I can go to bed happy! :thumb: :laugh: :beer:

The Sublime Mr Händel! But so English!


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> I'd shag Cheryl also, but shes far over rated :ban:


yeah she is a bit irratating but I still want to....she probably thinks the same about me


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> OK lads - off to my pit! More tomorrow...
> 
> Oh and if you're at the Kent show come up and say Hi!


night Pat


----------



## IanStu

right losers...bed for me too...get your beauty sleep lads...you fvckin need it


----------



## d4ead

good night all fellow spermers i think ill hit the sack too.

that last utube link was indeed sublime beautiful

sleep well my friends


----------



## A.U.K

Morning all...just gatheing my senses...Oi vay I had some weird dreams last night..

Oh yes can I introduce another nice guy here, hit him up and say hello..I am sure he will fit right in here with the gang..

here is his profile page..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/seraph/

Nice guy send him a hello and an invite..

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Uriel

A.U.K said:


> *I adore Mozart, who wouldnt.. but as I said earlier Schumann I could well do without..its as shame on me really as **he wrote some wonderful works for the Oboist** but I loathe them..not one do I enjoy and they are considered major repetoire for us..*
> 
> *I do have to say that like d4ead I am not an opera fan, I can take some German Lieder but only in very small doses but a full opera leaves me cold..especially Wagner..*
> 
> *I say find what you enjoy and dont worry if something doesnt do it for you.. we are all different..*


Ill get some of that for the misses. I'm traying to get her Pink Oboe playing back up to scratch


----------



## A.U.K

Uriel said:


> Ill get some of that for the misses. I'm traying to get her *Pink Oboe* playing back up to scratch


Now if you can get them to circular breathe..thats handy..they dont come up for air.. :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

My lass dosent play the oboe anymore:crying:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> My lass dosent play the oboe anymore:crying:


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....thats so mean..*

*Come on down mate...I'll get a tune out of your pipes for you..just as a bud though..to help out..I feel its the least I can do..* :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Dsahna said:


> My lass dosent play the oboe anymore:crying:


That's pretty much a deal breaker for me. That can't be fun mate!

Is your Oboe cheese free?:laugh:


----------



## Uriel

A.U.K said:


> *Come on down mate...I'll get a tune out of your pipes for you..just as a bud though..to help out..I feel its the least I can do..* :thumb:


what gesture And' :thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

Uriel said:


> what gesture And' :thumbup1:


*What? or should I say Pardon*


----------



## Uriel

A.U.K said:


> *What? or should I say Pardon*


I use a wireless key board....I really need to start reading before posting!

Should have said "what *A* gesture"


----------



## IanStu

right dont panic I'm here....Sunday eh...I'm still in bed although was up at 6 making breakfast for everyone....now got the bed to myself...just me the laptop and my magnificent tumescence....happy days


----------



## ryoken

I am alive or at least i think i am, man what a crap nights sleep i had as it was like a war zone outside last night due to one of neighbours having a party and it all got nasty then spilled out onto the street etc etc, police turned up things got worse so me and the missis took the opertunaty to have some noisy sex wich half way through got a knock on the door, went down and answered and find the plod stood there to wich he said "evening sir may i suggest you close you bedroom window before you recomence your activities":lol: :lol: :lol:

needless to say i was in stitches


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I am alive or at least i think i am, man what a crap nights sleep i had as it was like a war zone outside last night due to one of neighbours having a party and it all got nasty then spilled out onto the street etc etc, police turned up things got worse so me and the missis took the opertunaty to have some noisy sex wich half way through got a knock on the door, went down and answered and find the plod stood there to wich he said "evening sir may i suggest you close you bedroom window before you recomence your activities":lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> needless to say i was in stitches


LOL....is that true...thats hilarious....ffs do you live in downtown bagdad or something


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> LOL....is that true...thats hilarious....ffs do you live in downtown bagdad or something


100% gospel lol as even my neighbour has mentioned to me before that he can hear me and the missis talking,shagging etc with the windows closed:cursing:

unfortunatly the house me and the missis rent is private and still has wooden frame windows so tbh even when closed i can still hear all the comotion outside and we dont live in the nicest of areas although it is one of the better areas lol!

the copper had a big cheeky grin too wich didnt help with my fit of hysterics:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> 100% gospel lol as even my neighbour has mentioned to me before that he can hear me and the missis talking,shagging etc with the windows closed:cursing:
> 
> unfortunatly the house me and the missis rent is private and still has wooden frame windows so tbh even when closed i can still hear all the comotion outside and we dont live in the nicest of areas although it is one of the better areas lol!
> 
> the copper had a big cheeky grin too wich didnt help with my fit of hysterics:lol:


that story cheered me up......sounds like something out of a sit com......my house is all wooden windows too....although some of them have glass in....and its true you can hear everything outside....me and my beloved make alot of noise, its never occured to me that anyone might hear us....mind you its only a couple of times a year so cant see it being a problem:confused1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> that story cheered me up......sounds like something out of a sit com......my house is all wooden windows too....although some of them have glass in....and its true you can hear everything outside....me and my beloved make alot of noise, its never occured to me that anyone might hear us....mind you its only a couple of times a year so cant see it being a problem:confused1:


lol - i rekon after last night i might only get it once or twice a year as she is not happy at all being that shes very shy:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....thats so mean..*
> 
> *Come on down mate...I'll get a tune out of your pipes for you..just as a bud though..to help out..I feel its the least I can do..* :thumb:


Your very kind mate:lol:but you cant play the music i like andrew:wink:


----------



## Dsahna

Uriel said:


> That's pretty much a deal breaker for me. That can't be fun mate!
> 
> Is your Oboe cheese free?:laugh:


No mate,but she loves cheese though,may have to skip afew baths to tempt her:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

morning Dan....and goodbye...I'm heading to the gym for a bit of cardio (whatever that is) I seem to be getting a belly :confused1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> morning Dan....and goodbye...I'm heading to the gym for a bit of cardio (whatever that is) I seem to be getting a belly :confused1:


your going to do what???? never heard of cardio before but doesnt sound like its good for you mate so good luck with that and hope you get through it unharmed


----------



## Prodiver

Morning, sex maniacs!


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian mate,im at work:crying:


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people. Im ogg to the gym in a minute i might be doing some cardio I think I may have found a sponsor whoohoo fingers crossed will know next week!


----------



## Dsahna

Morning pat


----------



## Dsahna

Morning tara:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Morning Patrick,Tara, Dan


----------



## Prodiver

JFYI a little later I'm picking up the svelte blonde Amy, a regular at the Hercules whom I get on famously with, and we're off to the Kent Classic at Gravesend.

Scott and Karl will be there judging, and young Ben Pearson, 16 year old Brit PL champ will be gofering and enjoying the Strongman comp.

It's always gratifying to see all the usual lads, and some new, who;ve worked so hard to get into condition and have that eager glint in their eyes.

Any of you reading this who're going, come up and say Hi!. I won't be hard to identify as I expect I'll be the only guy there with a tin leg


----------



## Seraph

With a thread title like this how could I not try and slip in on the action...Hi folks. Room for a little 'un? ;-)


----------



## A.U.K

Seraph said:


> With a thread title like this how could I not try and slip in on the action...Hi folks. Room for a little 'un? ;-)


Welcome seraph, you will find a nice group of people here when they show up... :thumb:


----------



## Seraph

Cheers buddy, I presume everyone is at the gym training hard...not, for example, languishing in bed with a hangover...:-D


----------



## A.U.K

Seraph said:


> Cheers buddy, I presume everyone is at the gym training hard...not, for example,* languishing in bed with a hangover*...:-D


Oh dear..pity you there mate..take a slow start to the day..


----------



## Seraph

No no, not suffering myself...drink and training are not compatible for me, one or the other had to go. I dont miss the booze at all, well maybe the booze but not the hangovers...

On that note, its time for my training. Off to the gym.


----------



## Dsahna

Welcome seraph:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Seraph said:


> Cheers buddy, I presume everyone is at the gym training hard...not, for example, languishing in bed with a hangover...:-D


well mate I had a hangover this morning but still hit the gym......I did a thing called CARDIO, I thought there would be cards involved but no...it seems you have to run whilst not getting anywhere...most odd....I had to stop at one point when I felt a beed of sweat running down my chisled brow...dont think I'll be doing it again its a bit girly


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ian mate,youve got the legendary bicep vein,you dont need cardio ffs:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ian mate,youve got the legendary bicep vein,you dont need cardio ffs:lol:


LOL...yeah mate...but i also got the legendary belly...which I fvuckin swear wernt there yesterday...anyway dont worry....cardios crap....didnt like it one little bit


----------



## A.U.K

Oh it was a Bicep Vein, I just heard about Ians Legendary Vein and almost fainted..


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Oh it was a Bicep Vein, I just heard about Ians Legendary Vein and almost fainted..


LOL...it was barely visible in that pic....I feel another self whoring pic coming on


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> LOL...it was barely visible in that pic....I feel another self whoring pic coming on


*Get whoring then, c'mon I'm waiting.* :whistling: ,


----------



## Seraph

thanks for the welcome Dsahna. What is this new concept of "carjo" I keep hearing mentioned? Has anyone tried it? Is it related to carjo-vasclear stuff I also hear bantered around sometimes? Sounds like a dark art to me.


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Get whoring then, c'mon I'm waiting.* :whistling: ,


well its a crap pic but oh well


----------



## IanStu

Oh God somebody stop me...here's another one I am thinking of using as my new AVI...the black head thing is actualy covered in sequins but they havent come out on the pic....wadda you think...should I go with it or stick with the one I got


----------



## IanStu

or dont ya give a fvck either way


----------



## A.U.K

Well personally I prefer you hatless, but the latest one with or without sequins looks like a pair of knickers so I would lose it Ian..

lovely bicep shot thought...phwoaaaaaaar, you make me giddy


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> well its a crap pic but oh well


woof... :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Well personally I prefer you hatless, but the latest one with or without sequins *looks like a pair of knickers* so I would lose it Ian..
> 
> lovely bicep shot thought...phwoaaaaaaar, you make me giddy


I actualy have no idea what it is...its the wifes...I've never seen her wear it...I assume it goes on the head...but to afraid to ask :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Seraph said:


> thanks for the welcome Dsahna. What is this new concept of "carjo" I keep hearing mentioned? Has anyone tried it? Is it related to carjo-vasclear stuff I also hear bantered around sometimes? Sounds like a dark art to me.


its best you dont dabble in it mate...I did and look at me ffs....dangerous stuff to be sure


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> I actualy have no idea what it is...its the wifes...I've never seen her wear it...I assume it goes on the head...but to afraid to ask :confused1:


well if it hasnt got leg holes I would say its safe to say it goes on your head..somehow its just not you..even the Ascot hat was better..but hatless gets my vote.., shirtless and shortless as well but I am running out of wishes..


----------



## SALKev

howdy spermers, whats ding-a-linging?


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> howdy spermers, whats ding-a-linging?


well I just had a tin of tuna shoved into a toasted pitta bread....it was delicious..now making a cup of tea....everyones out so got the house to myself...hooorraaaa


----------



## anabolic ant

d4ead said:


> ok firstly i fond welcome to mr ant. an awesome spermer if there was ever gonna be one....
> 
> secondly i like classical music but opera is terrible.
> 
> the only music forms i truly cant bear are opera regee and some rap stuff


thankyou d4ead for the wel-*cum*ming *cum*-mittee...

yep you know me,i always try to provide a good seed...and love the *cum*-dance...

just adjusting the diet for quality and quantity for a great *cum*-mulation!!!!

just for the record...i love the clssical and opera...calms me down,helps me think clear and is so relaxing!!!!

just the right atmosphere to get some spermatogensis going giving a nice solution to add to the melting pot!!!!


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:
 

> well I just had a tin of tuna shoved into a toasted pitta bread....it was delicious..now making a cup of tea....everyones out so got the house to myself...hooorraaaa


sounds painful (for the pitta)....damn you're lucky, i very rarely get the house to myself...a bigger bunch of house huggers you'll never find :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

quite a lot of spermers in here who wants to see a pic of my youngest daughter im biest but i think she is a cutey and gonna prob break a few hearts when she gets older lol !

Sorry about the size of it im crap at resizing


----------



## SALKev

cute, Betty...

...but shes the wrong way round :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> cute, Betty...
> 
> ...but shes the wrong way round :thumb:


Ah **** hold on ill correct it lol


----------



## Bettyboo

All done lol ! :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

thats better!!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> well its a crap pic but oh well


 :clap: i want a vein like yours mate:thumb:,and your upside down smile too:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Your daughter is lovely taratakes after mam!


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> :clap: i want a vein like yours mate:thumb:,and your upside down smile too:thumbup1:


I must confess my arms are full of veins infact my delts and pecs arent bad either but none on my legs yet although theres some on my hips (there fvcking huge too and looks wierd as fvck) and one that runs down my oblique on the left side --- im a freak, i also have an upside down smile too:lol:


----------



## Uriel

I fuking knew I'd seen IanStu's winning smile before:lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Uriel said:


> I fuking knew I'd seen IanStu's winning smile before:lol: :lol:


Rofpmslmao:lol: :lol: :lol:

reps thats quality:thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant

Uriel said:


> I fuking knew I'd seen IanStu's winning smile before:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...


----------



## Cheese

Uriel said:


> I fuking knew I'd seen IanStu's winning smile before:lol: :lol:


LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tried repping but i gotta spead the love first.


----------



## Uriel

I think it was worth putting in General too....for Non Spermers


----------



## IanStu

Bunch of treacherous cvnts....you'll all go to hell for this you know that dont ya.....as for Uriel....I have been weaving a little doll in his image and shall shortly be sticking needles in it....whilst chanting an old gypsy curse

How will you all live with your consciences....doubt any of you will ever sleep again..you're all dead to me


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I must confess my arms are full of veins infact my delts and pecs arent bad either but none on my legs yet although theres some on my hips (there fvcking huge too and looks wierd as fvck) and one that runs down my oblique on the left side --- im a freak, i also have an upside down smile too:lol:


well put some pics up then of this incredibly veiny body that you lay claim to...or its merely bravado to divert attention from my famous vein.


----------



## Uriel

IanStu said:


> .as for Uriel....I have been weaving a little doll in his image and shall shortly be sticking needles in it...


Could you load the pins up with test, deca and Masteron......Just like the real thing:lol:


----------



## Jem

ooooooh now I know where everyone went .......


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Uriel said:


> Could you load the pins up with test, deca and Masteron......Just like the real thing:lol:


 Quality, the reps are yours :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Uriel said:


> Could you load the pins up with test, deca and Masteron......Just like the real thing:lol:


 :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> ooooooh now I know where everyone went .......


nope, thats what i thought but from what ive seen....today hasnt been very active which would, in consideration that the metal threads have been empty also, leads to the assumption that this board is dying...not just the free speech threads :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

well ive missed most of today, not that much has come to pass.

urinal has been on true form i see, no doubt edging much further ahead on teh rep front. Even i had to rep the cvnt for that pic, truly classic.

it has been quite today no more then 5 pages to read..... come on spermers where are you all, or was it just that you came saw i wasn't here and thought it was a waist of time posting. That's not true ill read your posts when i do get in so please control your disappointment and post anyway.

we have had a couple of new people join our clan today i see, were slowly taking over the board. My plan for board domination is finally coming to pass.

dan05 is dan v0.5 end of, this dan1 thing is crap.

by the way ian i think wearing a girls knickers on your head actually suited you mate... but that dont excuse the dreaded cardio stuff, what were you thinking mate i dont know for gods sake inject some tren and remove those evil urges from your body.


----------



## d4ead

diet for yesterday

meal 1 - protein shake oats

meal 2 - lamb, rice

meal 3 - casein shake

haha

oh well.


----------



## Seraph

d4ead said:


> diet for yesterday
> 
> meal 1 - protein shake oats
> 
> meal 2 - lamb, rice
> 
> meal 3 - casein shake
> 
> haha
> 
> oh well.


You built a body like that from lamb, rice and dust shakes? Christ, Im definitely doing it wrong...:cool:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening people how are you all?


----------



## d4ead

haha mate welcome to sperm bru,

just for teh record im sick mate have been all week, just about at its worse today and yes that was all i could keep in me yesterday.


----------



## d4ead

evening babe


----------



## A.U.K

Evening all...d4ead,Dashna, Ian, Pat, Paul, Darren et al

Hi to Seraph and a big Hello to Tara, loved the picture of your daughter...what a sweetheart..give her a big UKM hug from all of us wont you honey..


----------



## Guest

Ello ello ello


----------



## Seraph

Hi D4ead,A.U.K. Nice to be here.

Hope youre on the mend soon D4ead, if you can keep that in you on a bad day Im impressed  Now...Lemsip and protein shake combo...surely there must be some gap in the market for that...


----------



## d4ead

haha

i like it lets make some mess in the kitchen and come up with a blueprint


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> Evening all...d4ead,Dashna, Ian, Pat, Paul, Darren et al
> 
> Hi to Seraph and a big Hello to Tara, loved the picture of your daughter...what a sweetheart..give her a big UKM hug from all of us wont you honey..


haha thanks Andrew will do, Will try and get one up of my lad later he is not too keen on having his picture taken lol

Welli have just had my 5 th meal jesus its hard aint it trying to eat 6, might have a protein shake and call it the 6th one lol

Meal 1: 5 white eggs scrambled

2: Protein shake

3: 100g of chicken beast

4:100g of chicken

5: Tin of tuna plus steam veg pack

6: protein shake

oh drank 2.5 litres of water

oh did some skipping today and walked the dog lol


----------



## Seraph

d4ead said:


> haha
> 
> i like it lets make some mess in the kitchen and come up with a blueprint


It will be like Fanny Craddock meets Dr Frankenstein...a creation worthy of the UkM board...it builds muscle, kills pain and tastes just lovely.:laugh:

Let's get messy!


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> haha
> 
> i like it lets make some mess in the kitchen and come up with a blueprint


Lol naked with an apron quickly sprang to mind then hahah oooh i say!!

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Seraph

Bettyboo said:


> Lol naked with an apron quickly sprang to mind then hahah oooh i say!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:


Definitely an apron...God alone knows what might get caught in the electric whisk otherwise. :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

dan05 said:


> Ello ello ello


Ello ello young one!


----------



## Uriel

Bad food day here too.

Meal 1, Total Protein XS & Whole meal bap, 2 eggs, some Black pudd

Meal 2 Sunday Lunch 2 stella

Meal 3 2 T5's

Meal 4 Cheese on toast 4 stella

Meal 5 Red Wine


----------



## d4ead

that diet looks prety good to me urinal maybe add some jaffas


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> that diet looks prety good to me urinal maybe add some jaffas


Corr jaffa cakes they are half price at the shop up by me... trying to get rid of my sweet tooth.

Got my mad date next week going to Portsmouth whoohoo for the weekend lol :rockon:


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> that diet looks prety good to me urinal maybe add some jaffas


Meal 6 is going to be pussy Looks like:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Uriel said:


> Meal 6 is going to be pussy Looks like:thumb:


Haha cheeky


----------



## Uriel

Bettyboo said:


> Haha cheeky


No Babe, they are further down but I may have a nibble too:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Uriel said:


> No Babe, they are further down but I may have a nibble too:thumbup1:


Oh lordy it gets worse - hope you have a good nibble... :tongue:

Im soo looking forward to next weekend lol


----------



## Uriel

Bettyboo said:


> Im soo looking forward to next weekend lol


Sperm?


----------



## Bettyboo

Uriel said:


> Sperm?


Hell no im a lady and I don't do things like that, im going fishing and going to have a laugh hehe :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beat this you fvcking slackers!

Meal 1: 100g oats and 2 scoops whey

Meal 2: 2 ham and cheese sandwiches

Meal 3: 2 scoops whey

Now off out on't pi$$ :beer:

First bad day in a long while though


----------



## Prodiver

Seraph said:


> With a thread title like this how could I not try and slip in on the action...Hi folks. Room for a little 'un? ;-)


Joined and listed!


----------



## Seraph

Prodiver said:


> Joined and listed!


Much obliged big fella:cool:


----------



## IanStu

well its all gone tits up...2 bottles of wine and 3 large scotch...ohhh i feel so warm and mellow...its lovely aint it drink...reps to the man who thought of it

Edit: forgot say that was meal 7


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> well its all gone tits up...2 bottles of wine and 3 large scotch...ohhh i feel so warm and mellow...its lovely aint it drink...reps to the man who thought of it
> 
> Edit: forgot say that was meal 7


OOh I say Ian, sounds like you had a nice evening... I have been watching Titanic...ok yeah I know im sad seen it loads of times b4 ... nowt else on the blady box


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> OOh I say Ian, sounds like you had a nice evening... I have been watching Titanic...ok yeah I know im sad seen it loads of times b4 ... nowt else on the blady box


one of my kids watched that tonight even though he's seen it loads of times...says its one of his favourite films...should I worry


----------



## Seraph

IanStu said:


> should I worry


Only that he has poor taste in films :tongue:


----------



## A.U.K

I only watch it once they have hit the iceberg...now that really is sad..

Glad you have had a nice mellow evening Ian..

Nice to see your new Avi..not my choice but its funny mate..

Andrew


----------



## Prodiver

Well, not long in from the Kent show - damned good day!

Not a huge number of competitors but some good quality physiques.

Good strong man show outside on the concourse.

Nice banter with some of the regular UK-Mers...

A crowd of small ethnic boys came up in the foyer and unembarrassedly inspected my tin leg and said "Pose please big Mister," and my double biceps seemed to please them and amuse everyone else...


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> well its all gone tits up...2 bottles of wine and 3 large scotch...*ohhh i feel so warm and mellow...*its lovely aint it drink...reps to the man who thought of it
> 
> Edit: forgot say that was meal 7


*You have had a good evening haven't you..* :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hehe nah its a classic!

Lol have to say my daughter came out with a classic question when she saw them making out in the car here is what she said.

katie "Mum oh thats yuk, oh thats how you make babies, you did that"

She paused for a few seconds then said

"do you have to do it hundreds of times to get a baby"

hahah i didnt know what to say to that one! Kids ey!


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> Well, not long in from the Kent show - damned good day!
> 
> Not a huge number of competitors but some good quality physiques.
> 
> Good strong man show outside on the concourse.
> 
> Nice banter with some of the regular UK-Mers...
> 
> A crowd of small ethnic boys came up in the foyer and unembarrassedly inspected my tin leg and said "Pose please big Mister," and my double biceps seemed to please them and amuse everyone else...


Sounds like you had a fab day! Sounds like you have a fan club whoohoo!


----------



## IanStu

Seraph said:


> Only that he has poor taste in films :tongue:


yeah you're probably right...I'd beat it out of him, except he's bigger than me so might not end well...

All the effort you put into bringing kids up and moulding them in your image...then they go and develop free will...ungrateful bastards


----------



## Seraph

It was a sad day when they banned kids from being sent up chimneys and down mines. Now its all x-box and attitude and independant thinking. Tsk. Seen and not heard mate, seen and not heard.

:-D


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Well, not long in from the Kent show - damned good day!
> 
> Not a huge number of competitors but some good quality physiques.
> 
> Good strong man show outside on the concourse.
> 
> Nice banter with some of the regular UK-Mers...
> 
> A crowd of small ethnic boys came up in the foyer and unembarrassedly inspected my tin leg and said "Pose please big Mister," and my double biceps seemed to please them and amuse everyone else...


sounds a great day Pat...like the story about ya leg and the boys..pmsl


----------



## Bettyboo

Seraph said:


> It was a sad day when they banned kids from being sent up chimneys and down mines. Now its all x-box and attitude and independant thinking. Tsk. Seen and not heard mate, seen and not heard.
> 
> :-D


You sound about 100 years old haha


----------



## Seraph

Bettyboo said:


> You sound about 100 years old haha


Some days I feel it too...:laugh: Walking like a pensioner today...but that is the training.


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Nice to see your new Avi..not my choice but its funny mate..


not my choice either mate....forced on me by Uriel..more or less at gunpoint...he's a baden he is



Seraph said:


> It was a sad day when they banned kids from being sent up chimneys and down mines. Now its all x-box and attitude and independant thinking. Tsk. Seen and not heard mate, seen and not heard.
> 
> :-D


too right mate...I wanted the servants to bring my kids up..but then discovered that we didnt have any servants.....bloody inconvienent I can tell you :mellow:


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> ...I wanted the servants to bring my kids up..but then discovered that we didnt have any servants...


NOOOOO! You mustn't call them servants nowadays - they're "help".


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> NOOOOO! You mustn't call them servants nowadays - they're "help".


LOL...my mothers always had loads of servants but she always calls em Treasures...god she's an awful woman


----------



## A.U.K

Actually they are staff..

no large house runs without it's staff and they usually live in.. "The help" does not live in and is not full time..


----------



## A.U.K

I can only afford "The Help" these days, and thats a bit sp****.....woe is me..

Actually I do it better than they do..so why bother with them anymore ..


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> I can only afford "The Help" these days, and thats a bit sp****.....woe is me..
> 
> Actually I do it better than they do..so why bother with them anymore ..


yeah you're right they're not worth it...we actualy had nannys to look after the boys when they were born but it was a disaster...the first one died of a heart attack...the second turned out to be a white which and the third ones boyfriend came round and threw a brick through our window...after that we decided to try and bring em up ourselves...and somehow its turned out OK


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol mine are limited to half an hour each on the xbox at weekends only if they help tidy up. They are polite and have manners, which I am proud of. Ok i know they are only young 7 & 9, but I believe that they should help out and then when they are older they will have some sort of building block to start from. My lad already knows how to put the washing machine on, and to separate the colours etc, my daughter is clued up as well.

I think I am a good role model for them. I guess if they see their parents sitting on their ar$e, smoking and drinking and using drugs (recreational stuff) every day they are gonna be influenced by that.

I love my two to bits I think they are amazing little people, I hope they grow into fine big people! Rock on little people (children). :rockon:


----------



## Prodiver

All my family's staff disappeared during WW2 and just after - death duties finished them off.

My grandmama had to hire some staff for her eldest daughter's engagement party in the mid 40s. As the maid cleared the first course she whispered audibly to my granny "Excuse me ma'am, but are you gentry or do you stack?"!


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> "Excuse me ma'am, but are you gentry or do you stack?"!


LOL...what a line


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> I love my two to bits I think they are amazing little people, I hope they grow into fine big people! Rock on little people (children). :rockon:


Good for you Betty..you should be proud of them :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> All my family's staff disappeared during WW2 and just after - death duties finished them off.
> 
> My grandmama had to hire some staff for her eldest daughter's engagement party in the mid 40s. As the maid cleared the first course she whispered audibly to my granny *"Excuse me ma'am, but are you gentry or do you stack?"*!


*Classic. reppage for that...*:laugh:

*We were in "Tea" but went tits up in the 1930's with bad investment and bad luck I guess..Thankfully we didnt go totally broke and death duties were and are always covered but life aint what it should have been or would have been..*

*Never mind I am happy enough..no pont crying over what cannot be altered..*


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> Good for you Betty..you should be proud of them :thumb:


Thanks Ian!


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> ...My lad already knows how to put the washing machine on, and to separate the colours etc, ...


Whoa! Step back from the post-modern boy stuff! You might make him gay! mg:


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> Lol mine are limited to half an hour each on the xbox at weekends only if they help tidy up. They are polite and have manners, which I am proud of. Ok i know they are only young 7 & 9, but I believe that they should help out and then when they are older they will have some sort of building block to start from. My lad already knows how to put the washing machine on, and to separate the colours etc, my daughter is clued up as well.
> 
> I think I am a good role model for them. I guess if they see their parents sitting on their ar$e, smoking and drinking and using drugs (recreational stuff) every day they are gonna be influenced by that.
> 
> I love my two to bits I think they are amazing little people, I hope they grow into fine big people! Rock on little people (children). :rockon:


*I am sure you are a great role model and a super mum..you can see the happiness in your daughters face bless her. Good for your Tara* :thumb:


----------



## Seraph

I love my two to bits I think they are amazing little people, I hope they grow into fine big people! Rock on little people (children). :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Classic. reppage for that...*:laugh:
> 
> *We were in "Tea" but went tits up in the 1930's with bad investment and bad luck I guess..Thankfully we didnt go totally broke and death duties were and are always covered but life aint what it should have been or would have been..*
> 
> *Never mind I am happy enough..no pont crying over what cannot be altered..*


we were in steel in the 30's in Glasgow...Great Grandfather married the head house keeper and all the money and foundries went sideways to her family....I'm not bitter:cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> Whoa! Step back from the post-modern boy stuff! You might make him gay! mg:


I wouldn't care if he was gay, bi or anything else as long as he was happy, he is my son and I would stand by him!


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> we were in steel in the 30's in Glasgow...Great Grandfather married the head house keeper and all the money and foundries went sideways to her family....*I'm not bitter* :cursing:


*No me neither..* :cursing:


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> I wouldn't care if he was gay, bi or anything else as long as he was happy, he is my son and I would stand by him!


*Will you adopt me please.........*

*
*

*
Time for bed, good night all..*


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> I wouldn't care if he was gay, bi or anything else as long as he was happy, he is my son and I would stand by him!


same here...mine can do what they like just as long as they are hugely rich and look after me and buy me a yacht...it doesnt seem alot to ask


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Will you adopt me please.........*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Time for bed, good night all..*


night mate...I'm off too my heads spinning a bit....like something out the exorcist


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> *Will you adopt me please.........*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Time for bed, good night all..*


Haha im not that old, ill adopt ya as an older brother always wanted an older one lol


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *Classic. reppage for that...*:laugh:
> 
> *We were in "Tea" but went tits up in the 1930's with bad investment and bad luck I guess..Thankfully we didnt go totally broke and death duties were and are always covered but life aint what it should have been or would have been..*
> 
> *Never mind I am happy enough..no pont crying over what cannot be altered..*


Not that I expect anyone's remotely interested, but all my forebears were landowners who blithely ignored trade, commerce or business - hence there's virtually nothing left!  I am in fact the first in my family ever to work for anyone else since the Conquest...


----------



## Seraph

Night fellas


----------



## Prodiver

Seraph said:


> Night fellas


Night! Keep it warm and moist!


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> same here...mine can do what they like just as long as they are hugely rich and look after me and buy me a yacht...it doesnt seem alot to ask


My lad wants to join the army as a mechanic - he wants to go and fight like a soldier called Dave ( i have no idea who the hell Dave is btw) He draws pictures of tanks, and men fighting in the desert, in great details. Imagination of a child ey!


----------



## Seraph

HA ha, well to me that sounded filthy. But then, its late, its sunday and I dont get out much.

Prodivers quote I meant, just for clarity...

Fighting like a soldier called Dave is good clean ambition.


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> I wouldn't care if he was gay, bi or anything else as long as he was happy, he is my son and I would stand by him!


You know of course - I hope - BB that I really am joking! :laugh:

Even I can separate colours - just... :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Not that I expect anyone's remotely interested, but all my forebears were landowners who blithely ignored trade, commerce or business - hence there's virtually nothing left!  I am in fact the first in my family ever to work for anyone else since the Conquest...


How are the mighty fallen...happened to an awful lot of families....its a bloody nuisance this having to work for a living though



Seraph said:


> Night fellas


Night mate


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> *Will you adopt me please.........*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Time for bed, good night all..*


NIght Andrew and Ian - keep the dreams naughty lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol I wonder why he picked a soldier named Dave pmsl I guess its a good job to want to do, better than wanting to be a drug dealer. Ha he wants to buy a Ferrari and another sports car, I told him he had better do well at school if he wants nice things lol


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> How are the mighty fallen...happened to an awful lot of families....its a bloody nuisance this having to work for a living though/QUOTE]
> 
> Well I swerved my way through The City and the Auction Houses and became a hairy-****d commecial diver - best thing I ever did and I loved it!
> 
> Riskiest job in the world, but every day was an absolute blast with great financial rewards too...


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> Lol good for you! Do you still drive for a living?


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> Lol I wonder why he picked a soldier named Dave pmsl I guess its a good job to want to do, better than wanting to be a drug dealer. Ha he wants to buy a Ferrari and another sports car, I told him he had better do well at school if he wants nice things lol


Being a soldier is once of the most honorable professions!

Let's just hope he doen't have to fight in any absurd wars like our current ones!


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> Er... commercial D I V E R - you know - under oil rigs.


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> Being a soldier is once of the most honorable professions!
> 
> Let's just hope he doen't have to fight in any absurd wars like our current ones!


I agree, to defend ones country is a honour. Also agree a bout the absurd one that is currently active...So many fallen and probably there will be many to follow, sad although it is. RIP to the fallen and I hope the injured make a speedy recovery! Good luck to the ones who are serving.


----------



## Seraph

Prodiver said:


> :laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> DOH sorry pmsl read that wrong sorry, lol Aah I know my cousins ex was is one of those lol


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> I can't dive now coz I swim aroind in left-hand circles...


----------



## LittleChris

Prodiver said:


> :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Seraph

Prodiver said:


> Great cardio training and only a small pool needed:laugh: Frustrating if youre trying to get anywhere fast tho...


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> Lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

OK peeps - off to bed! Night!


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> OK peeps - off to bed! Night!


Yup me too, night night folks x


----------



## Seraph

G'night big fella, G'night Bettyboo


----------



## d4ead

Pro mate what happened to your leg?


----------



## d4ead

Sorry I missed everyone yet again, these shifts are just starting busy for some reason. Anyone still up?


----------



## Beklet

Just got back from a barbecue where it appears i ate the equivalent of half a pig and somehow i've been roped into going jogging tomorrow . . .


----------



## d4ead

Haha nice eating babe half a pig is good going.....

But boo to the running..


----------



## ryoken

im still about cant sleep as got heart burn from hell (tried most the remedies) believe it or not im sure its the deep heat i have used as i have only been having heart burn since yesterday wich was the first time i used deep heat:confused1:


----------



## d4ead

I love deep heat, I smother myself in the stuff.


----------



## d4ead

Well I've just had a glass of water, probably the first water I've drunk in 6 months and it still tastes fuking horrible. How do you people drink this. ****.

Yuk


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Well I've just had a glass of water, probably the first water I've drunk in 6 months and it still tastes fuking horrible. How do you people drink this. ****.
> 
> Yuk


lol all i drink is water and the odd cup of black coffee oh and protein shakes of course but i dont like any other drinks whatsoever -- how wierds that lol


----------



## d4ead

Actualy forget that I just managed to tip it all over my pc and desk


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Actualy forget that I just managed to tip it all over my pc and desk


Damn man if you really dont like the stuff then tip it down the sink dont throw it over the pc:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Yeh well never mind its only a work pc not mine


----------



## d4ead

Right well todays diet..

Meal 1 - protin shake and oats

Meal 2 - steak mince, rice, mixed veg

Meal 3 - casein shake and oats

Meal 4 - steak mine, rice, mixed veg

Meal 5 - steak mince, rice, mixed veg

Meal 6 - rice pudding

Meal 7 - protein shake

Train

Meal 8 - casein shake


----------



## d4ead

right had a good session this morning

did incline first

*incline bench*

12 x 50kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

6 x 110kg

6 x 120kg (NEWPB) + 12 x 50kg

*flat bench*

15 x 50kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

4 x 130kg (NEWPB) + 12 x 50kg

*decline (machine)*

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

12 x 96kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 23kg

8 x 27kg

8 x 23kg

*dumbbell curls*

10 x 10kg

10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

10 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg + 8 x 25kg + 10 x 10kg

*cable curl thingy's to head*

8 x 23kg

8 x 27kg

8 x 32kg


----------



## A.U.K

Morning d4ead...god you are up and about early and working out..

Sheesh I only just woke up..

Morning fellow funsters


----------



## d4ead

i say again did anyone notice the new pb's by 20kg on incline and 10kg on flat.

cof cof

ok ok i know its still baby weight for most of you but heh im improving so that makes me happy.


----------



## d4ead

remember my friend not gone to bed yet


----------



## d4ead

and volume bigdom would be proud of, reps that prodiver would be proud of, and even some reps for uncle jw  to be proud of.


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> Pro mate what happened to your leg?


I hit an unlit skip on a quiet suburban S London street on my motorbike in 1993. Car came towards me with full lights, and last thing I saw as it passed was the skip. I ripped my L leg off on the lifting lug.

I put the bike down and it was all but undamaged. Being a paramedic I sat in the street and thought "Well, this is going to be interesting!"

They tried fitting an artificial knee but my calf died, so now I only have 2 legs left...


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> im still about cant sleep as got heart burn from hell (tried most the remedies) believe it or not im sure its the deep heat i have used as i have only been having heart burn since yesterday wich was the first time i used deep heat:confused1:


Yep - it's high in aspirirn - affects some.


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> and volume bigdom would be proud of, *reps that prodiver would be proud of*, and even some reps for uncle jw  to be proud of.


 :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

fvckin typical August [email protected] Holiday......p!ssin it down outside....and nowt to do....the missis wants us to go to a garden centre in a bit...KILL ME NOW.....Oh well hope the rest of u are having a good day....later losers


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian mateget some weed killer and fcuk them weeds up bud


----------



## Ak_88

IanStu said:


> fvckin typical August [email protected] Holiday......p!ssin it down outside....and nowt to do....the missis wants us to go to a garden centre in a bit...KILL ME NOW.....Oh well hope the rest of u are having a good day....later losers


Unlucky, down in Essex we've got sun sun and more sun :thumb: What a day to be doing quads and calves, bring on the sweats :lol:


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> i say again did anyone notice the new pb's by 20kg on incline and 10kg on flat.
> 
> cof cof
> 
> ok ok i know its still baby weight for most of you but heh im improving so that makes me happy.


Nice one - and I'd be happy with half those weights.... :lol:

OK time for a rant. I need to tax my car - it has SORN but I miss my motor, and have the cash to tax it. Obviously, I need it taxing for tomorrow. Can I do that? Can I fvck!!! :cursing:

Tried online, and it told me I'd have a disc from 1/8/09 - er....no thanks, why would I pay for a month I didn't use? Rang the automated bollox and it was the same. FFS :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

So now I have to wait until tomorrow when there may actually be a real person there, and I won't be able to drive my car to work, or pay for it till after work anyway....Not Happy.


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> i say again did anyone notice the new pb's by 20kg on incline and 10kg on flat.
> 
> cof cof
> 
> ok ok i know its still baby weight for most of you but heh im improving so that makes me happy.


Repped you for them mate as they're way higher than mine!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Beklet said:


> Nice one - and I'd be happy with half those weights.... :lol:
> 
> OK time for a rant. I need to tax my car - it has SORN but I miss my motor, and have the cash to tax it. Obviously, I need it taxing for tomorrow. Can I do that? Can I fvck!!! :cursing:
> 
> Tried online, and it told me I'd have a disc from 1/8/09 - er....no thanks, why would I pay for a month I didn't use? Rang the automated bollox and it was the same. FFS :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> So now I have to wait until tomorrow when there may actually be a real person there, and I won't be able to drive my car to work, or pay for it till after work anyway....Not Happy.


 I tax my truck online 2 days ago without any problems:confused1:


----------



## SALKev

hahahaha BOOM BOOM! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> hahahaha BOOM BOOM! :lol:


its fvckin basil brush...whats it like having a mans hand up ya backside?


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> its fvckin basil brush...whats it like having a mans hand up ya backside?


*And over to Prodiver.....* :lol:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *And over to Prodiver.....* :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

I'm sure some of the muppets had entire men up their backsides...


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> its fvckin basil brush...whats it like having a mans hand up ya backside?


Don't tell me you don't know, Ian! mg:

(People say my laugh is like Basil Brush!)


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> its fvckin basil brush...whats it like having a mans hand up ya backside?





Prodiver said:


> Don't tell me you don't know, Ian! mg:
> 
> (People say my laugh is like Basil Brush!)


I LOVE basil brush's laugh...cant find a video of just his laugh ANYWHERE (and i cant be fvcked to make one either)...which annoyed me because as you might have seen I was going to make an entrance in bronzeys thread (+ here) with it...that plan busted..i just typed it out...im glad someone got it :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> I LOVE basil brush's laugh...cant find a video of just his laugh ANYWHERE (and i cant be fvcked to make one either)...which annoyed me because as you might have seen I was going to make an entrance in bronzeys thread (+ here) with it...that plan busted..i just typed it out...im glad someone got it :laugh:


Yeah mate got it straight away...its about my level :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Don't tell me you don't know, Ian! mg:


Why Patrick....I'm shocked...I'm a good boy I am :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> Why Patrick....I'm shocked...I'm a good boy I am :whistling:


Goodness has nuthin' to do with it!


----------



## Bermondse1

Afternoon all...are we all enjoying our Bank Holiday?


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Goodness has nuthin' to do with it!


LOL...May west


----------



## Jux

Gym was fookin' packed today, usual bicep boys and such, had to squat on a smith machine:crying:

Had jersey cotton shorts on so left ass-crack prints everywhereh34r:


----------



## Prodiver

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Gym was fookin' packed today, usual bicep boys and such, had to squat on a smith machine:crying:
> 
> Had jersey cotton shorts on so left ass-crack prints everywhereh34r:


Were they appreciated? Come on, you can tell us!


----------



## Prodiver

Bermondse1 said:


> Afternoon all...are we all enjoying our Bank Holiday?


Yes thanks! Had a cracking good workout at the Herc - cable crosses, declines and flyes, then tri push-downs...

And we were just starting to talk about FF...


----------



## Bermondse1

Prodiver said:


> Yes thanks! Had a cracking good workout at the Herc - cable crosses, declines and flyes, then tri push-downs...
> 
> And we were just starting to talk about FF...


Fantastic - did you enjoy the Kent show? I couldn't make it - was at the folks most of the weekend.

Ooo...lovely I've a cup of lesbian tea and a slice of cake...just right for a good natter about FF techniques.


----------



## Prodiver

Bermondse1 said:


> Fantastic - did you enjoy the Kent show? I couldn't make it - was at the folks most of the weekend.
> 
> Ooo...lovely I've a cup of lesbian tea and a slice of cake...just right for a good natter about FF techniques.


The show was very enjoyable - smaller than expected turn-out for both competitors and fans, but some cracking physiques and a fun day.

You don't really think all the str8s on here could understand the finer points of FF do you!?

If they did they'd only get very jealous!


----------



## Jux

Prodiver said:


> Were they appreciated? Come on, you can tell us!


Well i'm known to get the ruler out and measure from time to time.


----------



## Prodiver

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Well i'm known to get the ruler out and measure from time to time.


You measure ass-crack prints!?


----------



## Bermondse1

Prodiver said:
 

> The show was very enjoyable - smaller than expected turn-out for both competitors and fans, but some cracking physiques and a fun day.
> 
> You don't really think all the str8s on here could understand the finer points of FF do you!?
> 
> If they did they'd only get very jealous!


Sorry to have missed it - I'm not doing too well with BB comps at the moment...

Heck not doing well with my gym attedance this week! Bleurgh.


----------



## Jux

Prodiver said:


> You measure ass-crack prints!?


Sign of how well the glutes are coming on mate:thumbup1:

Had some that look like fruedian pictures.


----------



## Prodiver

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Sign of how well the glutes are coming on mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Had some that look like fruedian pictures.


Rorschach sweat-blots... :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> Yeah mate got it straight away...its about my level :thumbup1:


its a good level to be at as well :beer:


----------



## A.U.K

Evening Ladies..hows the smut coming along..?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Prodiver said:


> They tried fitting an artificial knee but my calf died, *so now I only have 2 legs left*...


 :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1

A.U.K said:


> Evening Ladies..hows the smut coming along..?


It'll be dripping down the walls now you've arrived Andrew.

Good weekend?


----------



## A.U.K

Bermondse1 said:


> It'll be dripping down the walls now you've arrived Andrew.
> 
> Good weekend?


*Oh good thats what I like to hear..* :bounce:

*Not exactly a rivetting weekend, very restful and quiet but nice none the less..* :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Just woke up, what did I miss......


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> Just woke up, what did I miss......


*Evening d4ead mate, not much happening here but a few pages back may bring you up to speed..*


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> Just woke up, what did I miss......


basil brush


----------



## Prodiver

S-A-L said:


> basil brush


AKA Prodiver, with someone's hand inside him... MMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Uriel

aahhh, I'm stuffed....I just made a top notch cray fish tail & cod risotto.


----------



## M_at

Beef Madras with basmati rice here.


----------



## SALKev

Prodiver said:


> AKA Prodiver, with someone's hand inside him... MMMMMMMMMM!


does the laugh occur in conjunction with this? :lol:



Uriel said:


> aahhh, I'm stuffed....I just made a top notch cray fish tail & cod risotto.


sounds great...but what happened to the rest of the cray fish..or am I a stupid food person? :confused1:



M_at said:


> Beef Madras with basmati rice here.


mmmmmmmm :beer:


----------



## d4ead

have any of ou witnessed the new basil brush show??


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> have any of ou witnessed the new basil brush show??


yep! i giggled right through it, made my day a whole lot better strangely enough :lol:


----------



## Uriel

S-A-L said:


> sounds great...but what happened to the rest of the cray fish..or am I a stupid food person? :confused1:


Oh I saved thead brains and eyes for you mate:lol: :lol:

(Fish stock)


----------



## SALKev

Uriel said:


> Oh I saved thead brains and eyes for you mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> (Fish stock)


:laugh:

learn something new everyday, thats not saying much for me though


----------



## Prodiver

S-A-L said:


> does the laugh occur in conjunction with this? :lol: ...


No - moans of pleasure...


----------



## SALKev

ahh thats a shame (for you), because if you're the one on the tv you would be getting more than your fair share :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

how is everyone this evening.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> how is everyone this evening.


Very well thank you, yourself ??


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> how is everyone this evening.


ready for some reps, not a single one all day!

i know im abit off today but stopping the reps? honestly 

yourself??


----------



## Dsahna

Evening dead,bets,sal pat and uriel and any other spunker ive missed:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Evening dead,bets,sal pat and uriel and any other spunker ive missed:thumb:


yes the most important one :confused1:


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> yes the most important one :confused1:


yeah you missed mak off there... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> yeah you missed mak off there... :whistling:


oh look its skelator...another fvckin comedian...thats all I need...well I'm off to bed as I'm clearly not appreciated round here....night losers


----------



## MaKaVeLi

RJ68 said:


> yeah you missed mak off there... :whistling:


Oh I feel wanted! :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Trust me mak you not psml

Sorry sal, I have given all I can give today. Ill try hitting you in the morning.

Anyone still up?


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> Trust me mak you not psml
> 
> Sorry sal, I have given all I can give today. Ill try hitting you in the morning.
> 
> Anyone still up?


Well kind of but its time to hit the hay..


----------



## d4ead

You should be alseep andy, burning the candle at both ends don't help anyone.


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Evening dead,bets,sal pat and uriel and any other spunker ive missed:thumb:


just missed you mate, good afternoon though!



d4ead said:


> Trust me mak you not psml
> 
> Sorry sal, I have given all I can give today. Ill try hitting you in the morning.
> 
> Anyone still up?


ahh i wasnt asking for them mate, goes against everything i stand for :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

thank fvck lol, with just today to go before i start my new job tommorrow they have said the whole problem with my CRB check is sorted and they will draw a line under it so i have my job still and everythings go, greyhound coaches here i come :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> thank fvck lol, with just today to go before i start my new job tommorrow they have said the whole problem with my CRB check is sorted and they will draw a line under it so i have my job still and everythings go, greyhound coaches here i come :thumb:


great stuff  those are some classy ass coaches, good luck!


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> thank fvck lol, with just today to go before i start my new job tommorrow they have said the whole problem with my CRB check is sorted and they will draw a line under it so i have my job still and everythings go, greyhound coaches here i come :thumb:


That's fab news ryo. Had the most fantastic session at the gym today will post on my journal but had a few more pbs whohoo. Hope everyone is having a fab day the sun is out so gonna make the most of it whoohoo x :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

we dont have spring or summer here...its raining here....all the time.. :confused1:

good work on the pbs! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Are you lot still rep whoring lol will be doing the reppage in a bit for the last two pages so watch out lol


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> great stuff  those are some classy ass coaches, good luck!


cheers Mate



Bettyboo said:


> That's fab news ryo. Had the most fantastic session at the gym today will post on my journal but had a few more pbs whohoo. Hope everyone is having a fab day the sun is out so gonna make the most of it whoohoo x :thumb:


cheers Tara, sounds like you had a fab workout:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Are you lot still rep whoring lol will be doing the reppage in a bit for the last two pages so watch out lol


whats rep whoring? :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Its very quiet in hear today.

We need to liven things up with some random pictures me thinks.

*goes for a web traul*

Returns with this....


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Its very quiet in hear today.
> 
> We need to liven things up with some random pictures me thinks.
> 
> *goes for a web traul*
> 
> Returns with this....


looks like star wars crossed with exotic fruit


----------



## ryoken




----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


>


That is truly disturbing! mg:


----------



## SALKev




----------



## Cheese

I used to have one of these


----------



## Prodiver

S-A-L said:


>


That's even more disturbing! :confused1:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> I used to have one of these


The surgery was successful, then?


----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> That is truly disturbing! mg:


I'm glad my work computers playing up, I can't see the picture. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Haha ust pmsl at that disturbing animal model thing hilarious!


----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> The surgery was successful, then?


Haha, only part of it remains but i can keep it out of view by dressing to the left.


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


>


Ry...you look like something was being inserted into you....rather unexpetedly :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Cheese said:


> I used to have one of these


Hey cheese, they are little cow box fish.....my misses loves those, they are well cool and funny to watch


----------



## Uriel

IanStu said:


> Ry...you look like something was being inserted into you....rather unexpetedly :lol:


Oh I think he was expecting it................I think it was just bigger than he expected:lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Uriel said:


> Oh I think he was expecting it................I think it was just *bigger than he expected* :lol: :lol:


*Oh I sincerely doubt it..:laugh:*

*Evening ladies..* :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

ryoken said:


>


*Mother!*


----------



## d4ead

did i forget to post this mornings training in here?


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> did i forget to post this mornings training in here?


You tell us...


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> did i forget to post this mornings training in here?


Memory loss already lol have you been on the vino hehe :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Ry...you look like something was being inserted into you....rather unexpetedly :lol:


oi lmao thats it whilst im away you lot play, that photo is famous you know and im not letting on what i was doing but i did burst a blood vessel whilst doing it:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> oi lmao thats it whilst im away you lot play, that photo is famous you know and im not letting on what i was doing but i did burst a blood vessel whilst doing it:lol: :lol:


Looks like your eyeballs are gonna pop out and roll on the floor lol :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> oi lmao thats it whilst im away you lot play, that photo is famous you know and im not letting on what i was doing but i did burst a blood vessel whilst doing it:lol: :lol:


i thought i would give it a bit more quality attention...all for the good of you of course....and this is the thanks i get?!!?!?! :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> i thought i would give it a bit more quality attention...all for the good of you of course....and this is the thanks i get?!!?!?! :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


lmao you could of at least waited till i actually get this posing malarky sorted :lol: :lol: :lol:

i dont mind that pic was one of my finer moments:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> i thought i would give it a bit more quality attention...all for the good of you of course....and this is the thanks i get?!!?!?! :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


Im sure you had good intentions SAL lol


----------



## ryoken

right im off to snuggle up to the missis and sulk lmao,

got to go sort out all my stuff for my first day at work tommorrow so will catch you all later have fun:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> lmao you could of at least waited till i actually get this posing malarky sorted :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i dont mind that pic was one of my finer moments:lol:


its the thought that counts mate - the thought...................................................of you trying to pose that makes the people cry with laughter :thumb: :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Im sure you had good intentions SAL lol


damn right i did


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> right im off to snuggle up to the missis and sulk lmao,
> 
> got to go sort out all my stuff for my first day at work tommorrow so will catch you all later have fun:thumb:


 

good luck and have fun tommorow! 

dont forget...










ryokens watching *YOU**!* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> good luck and have fun tommorow!
> 
> dont forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryokens watching *YOU**!* :lol: :lol:


Lol good luck


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> right im off to snuggle up to the missis and sulk lmao,
> 
> got to go sort out all my stuff for my first day at work tommorrow so will catch you all later have fun:thumb:


Best of luck for tomorrow, Ryo! :thumb:

(And with the Mrs!)


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck from me too my friend


----------



## Uriel

My misses said Ryoken looked like he was fitting a c0ck ring as she passed the computer


----------



## Jake H

grrrr so bored

some1 entertain me while i drink my cuppa lol


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: good job ive got god given girth,it looks hard to slip on tbh!


----------



## SALKev

Jake H said:


> grrrr so bored
> 
> some1 entertain me while i drink my cuppa lol


read the last few previous pages if you havnt already :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Don't start me on cöck rings - woof!


----------



## Uriel

Prodiver said:


> Don't start me on cöck rings - *woof!*


You put them on a dog?:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

I might give the rings a whirl,if they 'cum' in my size:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> I might give the rings a whirl,if they 'cum' in my size:lol:


omg the ones from asda the well known brand are very small , had to cut one off in the past pmsl


----------



## Dsahna

ASDA FFSwhat asda do you shop at tara,and you had to cut one off:scared:you got a willy?


----------



## Prodiver

Uriel said:


> You put them on a dog?:laugh:


Nah - but a puppy collar fits me snugly...


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> ASDA FFSwhat asda do you shop at tara,and you had to cut one off:scared:you got a willy?


No not my willy, my ex's willy pmsl :innocent:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> ASDA FFSwhat asda do you shop at tara,and you had to cut one off:scared:you got a willy?


bliddy hell mg:


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> No not my willy, my ex's willy pmsl :innocent:


I can see I must make my first visit to ASDA!

What section? What was the ring made of?


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> No not my willy, my ex's willy pmsl :innocent:


so you do have one? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> I can see I must make my first visit to ASDA!
> 
> What section? What was the ring made of?


It was a Durex Pleasure ring, made of silicone rubber...had a vibrator thingy on it. It was near the deodorants and all of the personal hygiene stuff :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> so you do have one? :confused1:


Hell no I dont you cheeky fcukr lol :ban:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> It was a Durex Pleasure ring, made of silicone rubber...had a vibrator thingy on it. It was near the deodorants and all of the personal hygiene stuff :whistling:


Oh! them - they're tame stuff!


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> Oh! them - they're tame stuff!


Yeah those thingys lol


----------



## Dsahna

Tame compared to a 20 inch double ender blessed with the girth of dsahna:lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Tame compared to a 20 inch double ender blessed with the girth of dsahna:lol:


You think your todge is thick!? Let me enlighten you... :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

Even youll bow down patrick


----------



## IanStu

nice bit of filth in here tonight...good good...all is right with the world


----------



## Dsahna

Ian photoshop a hat onto the muppet mate,hes letting the side down


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ian photoshop a hat onto the muppet mate,hes letting the side down


LOL guess what...when I was at work today I started to do just that but ran out of time...so hopefully tommorow something will appear


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha you know the score ian mate:thumb: err what kind of hat are we talking about:lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Even youll bow down patrick


Bend over - willingly! :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

one that will cover that fvckin awful hair....you'll have to wait and see....anyway I'm off to bed...Night Dan and Pat


----------



## Dsahna

:thumbup1: night mate


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Bend over - willingly! :laugh:


Err take turns patrick,its your turn to give:lol:

Im hitting the sack too,night pat mate


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Err take turns patrick,its your turn to give:lol:
> 
> Im hitting the sack too,night pat mate


OK night - catch you tmorrow...


----------



## d4ead

Evening all and how are we doing tonight?


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> Evening all and how are we doing tonight?


Hi Mate, actually I am knackered but chilling in bed with the TV on..hows you?


----------



## d4ead

Yeh I'm all ok, bit nervouse about tommorow night but looking forward to it anyway.

They took both my cars away today so hopefully ill get a call in a couple of days to tell me I have a car with an mot.

I'm painfully horny, and have not had sex in over a week. Ffs its not right.


----------



## d4ead

well good morning everybody, its winger day. lets all line our stomachs and hope for the best...

how is everyone this morning?


----------



## A.U.K

Morning d4ead, just gathering myself together..

So today is the day you all meet up..hope it goes well..somebody take pics please..

Time for tea and the paper for me..Good morning to everyone..

Speak in a bit..

Andrew


----------



## M_at

Tea and a paper - how very civilised.


----------



## rodrigo

started work but skivin already on the PC ...MORNIN ALL


----------



## d4ead

thats the way boy, your a real spermer...


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Yo people of sperm, good morning everybody.


----------



## A.U.K

M_at said:


> Tea and a paper - how very civilised.


*Thats me..then a light breakfast..then practice and it all goes downhill from there..*:laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

ZAXXXXX said:


> Yo people of sperm, good morning everybody.


And *"Yo"* to you to Zaxxxxxx


----------



## Cheese

Morning gentlemen,

Is it the big drink off today? JW and Winger?


----------



## d4ead

it is and ill be in there


----------



## d4ead

did i rep you this morning cheese? i think i got everyone else i owed..


----------



## Jux

AM cardio blows donkey dick -_- .... 6am ffs.

Morning all .... can't wait to see the pics of that drink off, joe has more mass so i guess i'd vouchfor him... bet winger gives him a good run for his money though :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

all reps returned from me plus a few more..

Thanks to all those who repped me..I love you all..x


----------



## d4ead

we love you too


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> did i rep you this morning cheese? i think i got everyone else i owed..


No mate, 31st was the last time.

Cheers for the reps Andrew.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

A.U.K said:


> all reps returned from me plus a few more..
> 
> Thanks to all those who repped me..I love you all..x[/QU
> 
> Have some reps from me mate.


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> Blatantly a return rep whore :whistling:


----------



## AlanBud123

No sex for a week d4ead - how r u surviving


----------



## IanStu

AlanBud123 said:


> No sex for a week d4ead - how r u surviving


he's not...he's d4ead


----------



## ElfinTan

Morning Spermettes!

Long time no see!!! Bllx if Im going to try to catch up with spermy affairs...I'll leave it to Pro diver to sum up the weekends events for me should he be passing through


----------



## A.U.K

I'm a *Spermette*...YAY

Morning Tan..


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> I'm a *Spermette*...YAY
> 
> Morning Tan..


I thought you'd like that one!!!! :whistling:

Good morning Chikken x


----------



## Prodiver

Oink!

Hello spermers and spermettes  Me do a summary? I'm as lost as the rest of you...

I can't keep up with all this rep whoring! If you really want some reps, let me know, but in my book you all desrve them automatically...


----------



## Prodiver

I've just turned 2 Jehova's Witnesses away from my door politely and firmly as always because I think their mission and presumption is wrong.

A splendid high-church Anglican friend of mine once spied some JWs coming up his path again and was annoyed.

When they knocked he thrust the door open so fast they were nearly sucked into the hallway. Recovering, one said, "the Holy Spirit has moved us call on you."

"Well," said my firend, "the Holy Spirit has moved me to tell you fvuck off!" and slammed the door.

"Oh! dear," he said, coming back into the sitting room. "I suppose I shouldn't really have said that!"


----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> I've just turned 2 Jehova's Witnesses away from my door politely and firmly as always because I think their mission and presumption is wrong.
> 
> A splendid high-church Anglican friend of mine once spied some JWs coming up his path again and was annoyed.
> 
> When they knocked he thrust the door open so fast they were nearly sucked into the hallway. Recovering, one said, "the Holy Spirit has moved us call on you."
> 
> "Well," said my firend, "the Holy Spirit has moved me to tell you fvuck off!" and slammed the door.
> 
> "Oh! dear," he said, coming back into the sitting room. "I suppose I shouldn't really have said that!"


My mom always gives it the old "I'm way past saving".

I'll have some reps if you've got some going spare Pat :thumbup1: Obviously they will bounce right back at ya.


----------



## rs007

i just checked out this thread after Patrick mentioned it to me in pm, wow, what a thread.

In my ignorance I saw the title was "sperm" and just thought it would be another cloying sex-based thread, most if not all of which dont interest me...

How wrong was I, talk about books, covers and incorrect judgement 

Best thread on the board currently


----------



## Prodiver

rs007 said:


> i just checked out this thread after Patrick mentioned it to me in pm, wow, what a thread.
> 
> In my ignorance I saw the title was "sperm" and just thought it would be another cloying sex-based thread, most if not all of which dont interest me...
> 
> How wrong was I, talk about books, covers and incorrect judgement
> 
> Best thread on the board currently


Aw! thanks Rams! 

I've joined and listed you at the top.


----------



## Cheese

Ian - in reply to the other thread

Just for you....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-LATEST-DESIGNER-GRAB-LITTLE-WRAP-OVER-SKIRT-S_W0QQitemZ200378793695QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item2ea781bedf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

And to complete the ensomble...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Workwear-Trousers-Kelly-Green-Regular-Leg-32-80cm_W0QQitemZ190232800838QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL?hash=item2c4ac22e46&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Ian - in reply to the other thread
> 
> Just for you....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-LATEST-DESIGNER-GRAB-LITTLE-WRAP-OVER-SKIRT-S_W0QQitemZ200378793695QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item2ea781bedf&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> And to complete the ensomble...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Workwear-Trousers-Kelly-Green-Regular-Leg-32-80cm_W0QQitemZ190232800838QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_ProtectiveGear_RL?hash=item2c4ac22e46&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


so now your answering questions from one thread in another thread....how am I meant to keep up at my age...aint it enough that I've run out of incontince pads without having to deal with this sh!t....

Anyway nice skirt....but I think next time you should wear it with maybe some lycra leggings....skirts over workwear trousers is so last year!


----------



## Uriel

rs007 said:


> i just checked out this thread after Patrick mentioned it to me in pm, wow, what a thread.
> 
> In my ignorance I saw the title was "sperm" and just thought it would be another cloying sex-based thread, most if not all of which dont interest me...
> 
> How wrong was I, talk about books, covers and incorrect judgement
> 
> Best thread on the board currently


We can still talk about bums and tadgers though


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> so now your answering questions from one thread in another thread....how am I meant to keep up at my age...aint it enough that I've run out of incontince pads without having to deal with this sh!t....
> 
> Anyway nice skirt....but I think next time you should wear it with maybe some lycra leggings....skirts over workwear trousers is so last year!


It good fun replying in other threads... keeps things random.

As I hit you first today I can't rep you for repping me. You can have some more soon, seen as mine are minor and yours are massive.


----------



## SALKev

afteroon all, nice hat Ian! :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> It good fun replying in other threads... keeps things random.
> 
> As I hit you first today I can't rep you for repping me. You can have some more soon, seen as mine are minor and yours are massive.


Reps have no meaning to me mate...I am above all such trivial concerns...I have never even checked my score...I exist on much higher plane and my only concern is to help the huddled masses that writhe and squirm below me...bless em


----------



## ElfinTan

Uriel said:


> We can still talk about bums and tadgers though


It's saddening to realise this the post within the last 20 or so that has made the most sense to me! :cool2:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> afteroon all, nice hat Ian! :lol:


thanks I picked it out this morning as the shipping forecast predicted precipitation near the Hebrides....so thought better safe than sorry


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> thanks I picked it out this morning as the shipping forecast predicted precipitation near the Hebrides....so thought better safe than sorry


A sombrero would also be a good addition to the hat rack too.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> A sombrero would also be a good addition to the hat rack too.


do I look fvckin Spanish


----------



## Uriel

IanStu said:


> do I look fvckin Spanish


You look fuking clueless.....which part of Clue is nice to vist?

Nice topper mate:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> thanks I picked it out this morning as the shipping forecast predicted precipitation near the Hebrides....so thought better safe than sorry


many would have ignored the signs, well done on your decision :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

ElfinTan said:


> It's saddening to realise this the post within the last 20 or so that has made the most sense to me! :cool2:


never underestimate the value of a good knob gag Elf:thumbup1:

I believe the Glaznoz talks were faltering until Lek Walenca made his foreskin look like a cup cake and put it on Breznievs shoulder

I'm almost certain none of those names are spelt correctly:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> do I look fvckin Spanish


Err... Mexican... D1ckwad!


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Err... Mexican... D1ckwad!


they're same thing i reckon, they're just trying to confuse us brits y'know :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon spermers blady pi$$ings down here


----------



## Cheese

S-A-L said:


> they're same thing i reckon, they're just trying to confuse us brits y'know :cursing: :lol:


Mexicans all wear sombrero's though thats how you tell them from the spanish... fact!


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Err... Mexican... D1ckwad!


Silly me I was thinking of the Spanish Conjunto sombreros from which the mexican hats evolved......I often think to deeply about things....I'll have to remember to keep things simple...rather like your good self :lol:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> Silly me I was thinking of the Spanish Conjunto sombreros from which the mexican hats evolved......I often think to deeply about things....I'll have to remember to keep things simple...rather like your good self :lol:


A bit of googling to save yourself from looking stupid me thinks. :lol:

Edit: courtesy of Wiki

The English word sombrero, a loan word from Spanish, typically refers to a type of hat originating in Mexico.


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> do I look fvckin Spanish


 :thumb: loving the tophat ian,he looks all important and shìt:lol:nice job


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon spermers blady pi$$ings down here


afternoon, it was the same here a few mins ago....its stopped for now though :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Its too hot here,hardly a cloud for miles:clap:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon spermers blady pi$$ings down here


Hi betty....raining here too



Cheese said:


> A bit of googling to save yourself from looking stupid me thinks. :lol:


Do I look stupid?



Dsahna said:


> :thumb: loving the tophat ian,he looks all important and shìt:lol:nice job


Thanks Dan........I'm off to gym now to do some Abbs and I cant believe I'm gonna say this...........cardio


----------



## d4ead

AlanBud123 said:


> No sex for a week d4ead - how r u surviving


im not its driving me mad



IanStu said:


> he's not...he's d4ead


i may as well be



rs007 said:


> i just checked out this thread after Patrick mentioned it to me in pm, wow, what a thread.
> 
> In my ignorance I saw the title was "sperm" and just thought it would be another cloying sex-based thread, most if not all of which dont interest me...
> 
> How wrong was I, talk about books, covers and incorrect judgement
> 
> Best thread on the board currently


who let him in here, he has his own rep whoring thread :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Again!!!! Why mate


----------



## d4ead

and ian for gods sake stop with teh cardio your making me feel sick


----------



## d4ead

rs by the way who is that in everyones avatars today?


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> rs by the way who is that in everyones avatars today?


DB, he's the gayest mod (after Tom)


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Its too hot here,hardly a cloud for miles:clap:


lucky bugger :laugh:



d4ead said:


> who let him in here, he has his own rep whoring thread :cursing:


i see your point mate, thats some sky high competition right there :lol:


----------



## d4ead

he repped that yukky terra firma women i lost all respect for him after that pmsl

*you know im only joking ya rs your welcome to the thread really.


----------



## d4ead

Uriel said:


> DB, he's the gayest mod (after Tom)


thought it was just checking, aint he porking one of the hotties that posts here?


----------



## Bettyboo

God im bored... kids are driving me nuts and now I can't go camping cause their fcuk wit dad had decided he cant have them, he only decided to tell me today when i rang him, he didnt even ring his son on his birthday - what a looser! He has the house number and my mobile number so he has no excuses! :cursing:

He says he has a specialist appointment (probably with the pub) so he woulda known b4 today. To$$er last time he couldn't see them cause he was going on a booze cruise and it was far more important than seeing his kids!! :cursing:

Sorry kids your dad has let you down yet again! Its ok mam is here to pick up the disapointment and the pieces! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Uriel said:


> never underestimate the value of a good knob gag Elf:thumbup1:


 :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

what a bast*rd

its not fair im forced to spend time with mine, (living with them) so i have have to suffer so should he.


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> what a bast*rd
> 
> its not fair im forced to spend time with mine, (living with them) so i have have to suffer so should he.


They really like going to see him for some strange reason even when he lets them down all the time like this!

I hope in time they will realise what a pr**k he is!


----------



## d4ead

yeh they will understand when there grown up


----------



## anabolic ant

g'day fellow spermers...hope everyone is smashing out some good in its prime heavyweight sperm related activity?

i'm orrrffff to eat some pie!!!!


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> yeh they will understand when there grown up


Hopefully. But kids seem to me much more knowing and open to explanation and discussion than their parents realize...


----------



## d4ead

that is true prodiver but at the same time a childs love for ones parents is blind to there failings until such time as they realise how they would have acted or treated them


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:



> he repped that yukky terra firma women i lost all respect for him after that pmsl
> 
> *you know im only joking ya rs your welcome to the thread really.


hasnt she got nearly 2m reps now? and something like 100 odd posts? whats so special about her? :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

she pretty much just posts bollox but ends every post by sucking jw's balls.

people repped her to start with because they thought she was jw, as she turned up talking exactly like him the day he was banned. Over time i think its been disproved.


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> hasnt she got nearly 2m reps now? and something like 100 odd posts? whats so special about her? :confused1:


Lol now now boys stop getting in a tiz, what one might see as special another might think yak pmsl

Men are such an enigma lol

Enjoy your pie Ant


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> that is true prodiver but at the same time a childs love for ones parents is blind to there failings until such time as they realise how they would have acted or treated them


I agree, children are much more knowledgeable than they lead us to believe sometimes...Little people amaze me sometimes esp my two!


----------



## d4ead

hehe yeh yeh were more bitchy then the girls.

sorry but shes 1 of 2 people i really cant stand on this board thats not bad outa 27k peeps


----------



## Prodiver

OK chooms. I'm off to Lahnun for biz and to see the reprobates at the Olde Cheshire Cheese...


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> hehe yeh yeh were more bitchy then the girls.
> 
> sorry but shes 1 of 2 people i really cant stand on this board thats not bad outa 27k peeps


I've only seen here pop up a few times... does she live on JW 'fictional' SHIC by any chance?


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> hehe yeh yeh were more bitchy then the girls.
> 
> sorry but shes 1 of 2 people i really cant stand on this board thats not bad outa 27k peeps


lol not bad going I guess :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> she pretty much just posts bollox but ends every post by sucking jw's balls.
> 
> people repped her to start with because they thought she was jw, as she turned up talking exactly like him the day he was banned. Over time i think its been disproved.


wow...thats weird...but she still seems to be getting repped....or is it just as you get more, you seem to attract more? :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Lol now now boys stop getting in a tiz, what one might see as special another might think yak pmsl
> 
> Men are such an enigma lol
> 
> Enjoy your pie Ant


:laugh:

i was curious, i dont despise her (for now anyway) for getting more reps than i ever will in such a short time....just curious as to HOW she rep whores :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> wow...thats weird...but she still seems to be getting repped....or is it just as you get more, you seem to attract more? :lol:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> i was curious, i dont despise her (for now anyway) for getting more reps than i ever will in such a short time....just curious as to HOW she rep whores :thumb:


But no friends as of yet bizare lol


----------



## SALKev

Prodiver said:


> OK chooms. I'm off to Lahnun for biz and to see the reprobates at the Olde Cheshire Cheese...


have fun buddy :thumbup1: and get alottttt of pics!


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> But no friends as of yet bizare lol


you're trying to make me jealous arnt you.......that someone with no friends can out rep me :lol:


----------



## Cheese

S-A-L said:


> you're trying to make me jealous arnt you.......that someone with no friends can out rep me :lol:


Check me out... I'm catching you up :thumb:

I do have friends on here though 3 gay and 3 straight I'm so PC :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheese said:


> Check me out... I'm catching you up :thumb:
> 
> I do have friends on here though 3 gay and 3 straight I'm so PC :laugh:


lol


----------



## IanStu

Ok dont panic....rest easy I'm back from gym....thats the second time I've done cardio in the space of a week....must be turning gay or something......quite enjoyed it strangely...had some bangin beats on my ipod (Mozart) and almost worked up a sweat....I sort of had a satiny sheen glistening on my sculptured and god like physique, so obviously attracted quite a few admiring and lustful furtive looks....

Betty my kids thought I was a pr**k more or less from birth.....how can children get things so wrong


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Check me out... I'm catching you up :thumb:
> 
> I do have friends on here though 3 gay and 3 straight I'm so PC :laugh:


about 140k reps, damn, you're close :sad:



IanStu said:


> Ok dont panic....rest easy I'm back from gym....thats the second time I've done *cardio* in the space of a week....must be turning gay or something......quite enjoyed it strangely...had some bangin beats on my ipod (Mozart) and almost worked up a sweat....I sort of had a satiny sheen glistening on my sculptured and god like physique, so obviously attracted quite a few admiring and lustful furtive looks....
> 
> Betty my kids thought I was a pr**k more or less from birth.....how can children get things so wrong


what is this strange thing? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> Ok dont panic....rest easy I'm back from gym....thats the second time I've done cardio in the space of a week....must be turning gay or something......quite enjoyed it strangely...had some bangin beats on my ipod (Mozart) and almost worked up a sweat....I sort of had a satiny sheen glistening on my sculptured and god like physique, so obviously attracted quite a few admiring and lustful furtive looks....
> 
> Betty my kids thought I was a pr**k more or less from birth.....how can children get things so wrong


God knows ian, glad you enjoyed the cardio at the gym. im off in a bit but its ****ing down and the kids dont want to be dragged there!


----------



## SALKev

just in case anyone hasnt seen it....*D*ESPERATE *B*ENDER!!










:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> just in case anyone hasnt seen it....*D*ESPERATE *B*ENDER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


LOL....nice bit of work there....poor DB...he's realy gettin it today LOL


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:
 

> LOL....nice bit of work there....poor DB...he's realy gettin it today LOL


tis all in good spirits


----------



## Beklet

Lol . . Damn wish i could rep people on this phone!


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> tis all in good spirits


lol what vodka, whisky, gin pmsl


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Check me out... I'm catching you up :thumb:
> 
> I do have friends on here though 3 gay and 3 straight I'm so PC :laugh:


*Ahh yes but I was the first*.. :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

evening!


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> evening!


Afternoon..


----------



## Cheese

A.U.K said:


> *Ahh yes but I was the first*.. :thumb:


You will always be my first and thus very special to me :wub:


----------



## Cheese

Merry Christmas


----------



## robisco11

A.U.K said:


> Afternoon..


how are we ?


----------



## SALKev

Beklet said:


> Lol . . Damn wish i could rep people on this phone!


if it involves me, im with you on that one 



Bettyboo said:


> lol what vodka, whisky, gin pmsl


:laugh: so early in the day?



robisco11 said:


> evening!


good afternoon Rob my brother from another mother :thumb:

when does afternoon change into evening anyway? I thought it was after 6 o clock... :confused1:


----------



## Jem

....please tell me there is some life in this thread ?


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> ....please tell me there is some life in this thread ?


none whatsoever...its a haven for necrophylia


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> none whatsoever...its a haven for necrophylia


Yes we all love a stiff..:laugh:

Afternoon Ian..

Hello one and all how are we doing..?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> none whatsoever...its a haven for necrophylia


oh ...gaiety and necrophilia in one thread hooray :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Pleased to meet you AUK - don't believe I have had the pleasure....


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> You will always be my first and thus very special to me :wub:


Awwwwwwwwwwww baby..I am blushing:whistling:


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> oh ...gaiety and necrophilia in one thread hooray :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


*welcome Jem to the gayest thread here..its all about the glamour and in my case lovely shoes of course..* :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Yes we all love a stiff..:laugh:
> 
> Afternoon Ian..
> 
> Hello one and all how are we doing..?


Evenung Andy...I'm good..Off home in a bit...hoorrray



Jem said:


> oh ...gaiety and necrophilia in one thread hooray :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Pleased to meet you AUK - don't believe I have had the pleasure....


thats right show me up by spelling it correctly :ban:


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> oh ...gaiety and necrophilia in one thread hooray :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Pleased to meet you AUK - don't believe I have had the pleasure....


*Hello Jem, no I dont think we have met before though I have been here awhile now..nice to meet you..*


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *welcome Jem to the gayest thread here..its all about the glamour and in my case lovely shoes of course..* :thumb:


your definitely in the pink...I love accessories - do we get to talk about shoes and bags as well ?


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Evenung Andy...I'm good..Off home in a bit...hoorrray
> 
> *See you in awhile Ian* :thumb:
> 
> thast right show me up be spelling it correctly :ban:


*And you are in the print mate...whats the world coming to*..:laugh:


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *Hello Jem, no I dont think we have met before though I have been here awhile now..nice to meet you..*


our paths did not cross ...have read some of your posts though - all good baby :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *And you are in the print mate...whats the world coming to*..:laugh:


LOL I know mate you should see some of the stuff I send out..shocking mistakes....but cant remember any customer sending stuff back because of spelling...these days they probably don't even notice


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> your definitely in the pink...I love accessories - do we get to talk about shoes and bags as well ?


*On this thread we talk about anything and everything, its a very groovey thread, real freindly and a lot of fun..stick around Jem and see what you think..*

*I use the pink text so it doenst look like I am shouting even though I use bold text..I mean you cant shout at someone on Pink...you Shriek..* :lol:

*Now as for shoes*...*Christain Laboutin*.. *Yummy shame they dont do a size 10:cursing:*


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> our paths did not cross ...have read some of your posts though - all good baby :thumb:


*Well thanks Jem, thats very nice of you to say, I know bugger all about BB but I enjoy the company and the lads are great...I love your Avi, very pretty girl..*


----------



## Jem

pmsl ooh yes - shame I can afford naff all at the moment - calves look so much better in heels ! Mind you not much call for them working from home and taking kids to school ....still would liven up the housework ...which I now have to do myself might I add...hmmmmph


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> LOL I know mate you should see some of the stuff I send out..shocking mistakes....but cant remember any customer sending stuff back because of spelling...these days they probably don't even notice


*You are probably right on the button there mate*..:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

I dont understand this love of shoes...whats it all about..I feel like I am missing out on something


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *Well thanks Jem, thats very nice of you to say, I know bugger all about BB but I enjoy the company and the lads are great...I love your Avi, very pretty girl..*


stop you'll have me blushing ..quite fancy your avi though...I had that as a screensaver a while back and the boss came over and told me that I should change it ....thought I was gonna get into trouble but he said it was because the man was definitely gay ...


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> pmsl ooh yes - shame I can afford naff all at the moment - calves look so much better in heels ! Mind you not much call for them working from home and taking kids to school ....still would liven up the housework ...which I now have to do myself might I add...hmmmmph


*Never mind Jem, there will be richer times ahead...but Christain Laboutin does it for me..I went shopping with a girlfreind we ended up in Browns South Moulton Street and she had a field day..god I was so jealous..I kept spying all these lovely shoes ( I have a shoe thing, not a fetish but I love shoes, I have over 50 pairs) *

*Anyway I want my next life as a girl..bugger the sex and the housework I want the Laboutins..*

*Its never easy to be glam when you have a house to do and children to look after but I am sure you do an excellent job..*


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> I dont understand this love of shoes...whats it all about..I feel like I am missing out on something


OMFG - if one of us ladies [or men for that matter...] posted a pic of us in nothing but christian laboutins..or indeed any high heels, I think you might begin to understand ....

NB: I will not be the poster of said pic


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> stop you'll have me blushing ..quite fancy your avi though...I had that as a screensaver a while back and the boss came over and told me that I should change it ....thought I was gonna get into trouble but he said it was because the man was definitely gay ...


*Oh honey thats definitely not me in my Avi..I just liked the picture...I'm a ugly bug..SHREKS twin but not green..:laugh:I come from the beaten with a shovel school of good looks. How your boss can tell somone is definitely gay from a picture beats me, can I borrow him and maybe he can point out the gay from the straight guys, I usually get it wrong.:laugh: its just a guy with wings its not like he is attached to a large knob * :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> OMFG - if one of us ladies [or men for that matter...] posted a pic of us in nothing but christian laboutins..or indeed any high heels, I think you might begin to understand ....
> 
> *NB: I will not be the poster of said pic*


bugger...now i'll have to use my rather festering imagination...lord knows what i'll come up with :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

deffo gay...you can just tell 100%!!!


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> OMFG - if one of us ladies [or men for that matter...] *posted a pic of us in nothing but christian laboutins*..or indeed any high heels, I think you might begin to understand ....
> 
> NB: I will not be the poster of said pic


*But I might..:laugh:*


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Oh honey thats definitely not me in my Avi..I just liked the picture...I'm a ugly bug..SHREKS twin but not green..:laugh:I come from the beaten with a shovel school of good looks. How your boss can tell somone is definitely gay from a picture beats me, can I borrow him and maybe he can point out the gay from the straight guys, I usually get it wrong.:laugh: its just a guy with wings its not like he is attached to a large knob * :lol:


LOL....yeah just a guy with wings....bound to be straight....see em all the time in Tamworth


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> deffo gay...you can just tell 100%!!!


*Well I think thats a bit presumptive but you maybe right he is far too pretty and preened to be straight..and the fact that he has half a ton of finest siberian goose feathers tickling his arris maybe a bit of a clue..*


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *But I might..:laugh:*


I love you Andy...but don't...just don't


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> LOL....yeah just a guy with wings....bound to be straight....see em all the time in Tamworth


*You need to go out in the evening mate Tamworth is crawling with Be-winged half naked men..its like pick-n-mix , like a jungle out there:laugh:*


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> I love you Andy...but don't...just don't


*awww go on let me..I was down to me thong already..* :lol:


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *Oh honey thats definitely not me in my Avi..I just liked the picture...I'm a ugly bug..SHREKS twin but not green..:laugh:I come from the beaten with a shovel school of good looks. How your boss can tell somone is definitely gay from a picture beats me, can I borrow him and maybe he can point out the gay from the straight guys, I usually get it wrong.:laugh: its just a guy with wings its not like he is attached to a large knob * :lol:


:lol:Quite ! Well he was a huge knob himself and as we found out later on very much into hot tub parties and fetish gear alongside his wife...eugh I shudder as I recall the images that sprang to mind...Leather clad Barry - not a pretty picture!

One man's meat is another man's poison - so how can you say you are ugly darling ?

Personally I myself go for the erm, unusual shall we say, looking men ...my current fella is no looker so far as society deems it - I call him Shrek too :thumb: he would do anything for me though, has a heart of gold and loves me to bits - SOLD 

Soooo many pretty boys about ...they do feck all for me !



IanStu said:


> bugger...now i'll have to use my rather festering imagination...lord knows what i'll come up with :thumb:


I dread to think ian .....please spare us the sordid details :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *You need to go out in the evening mate Tamworth is crawling with Be-winged half naked men..its like pick-n-mix , like a jungle out there:laugh:*


no one goes out in Tamworth at night...I've heard tales told of terrible things occuring...In Tamworth No One Can Hear You Scream :scared:


----------



## SALKev

this is a pointless post because i want to say something but have nothing to say


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> no one goes out in Tamworth at night...I've heard tales told of terrible things occuring...In Tamworth No One Can Hear You Scream :scared:


I have been :laugh: I survived...just ! went to quite a nice bar [calling itself a brasserie] - no dancing allowed though - tis not permitted in Tamworth


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> One man's meat is another man's poison - so how can you say you are ugly darling ?


He's not in the least bit ugly Jem...I've seen pics of him...he's got a lovely face...realy warm and a little bit sad looking...very attractive :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> He's not in the least bit ugly Jem...I've seen pics of him...he's got a lovely face...realy warm and a little bit sad looking...very attractive :thumbup1:


Like a bassett hound ? I am in love - shame he's gay then ....still I can appreciate from afar as I do with J :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

OK losers one and all...I'm off home...see ya later...


----------



## robisco11

he's gay? well i never knew that, kept that one quiet didnt he!?!?


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> :lol:Quite ! Well he was a huge knob himself and as we found out later on very much into hot tub parties and fetish gear alongside his wife...eugh I shudder as I recall the images that sprang to mind...Leather clad Barry - not a pretty picture!
> 
> *Eww yes its always the quiet ones..the ones you least expect..*
> 
> One man's meat is another man's poison - so how can you say you are ugly darling ?
> 
> *Well lets put it this way I aint pretty..but I am alright, just dont turn heads..I would love to do that just once..never mind I scrub up well*
> 
> Personally I myself go for the erm, unusual shall we say, looking men ...my current fella is no looker so far as society deems it - I call him Shrek too :thumb: he would do anything for me though, has a heart of gold and loves me to bits - SOLD
> 
> Soooo many pretty boys about ...they do feck all for me !
> 
> *A good heart is all you need I find..that and a spark of personality * :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

S-A-L said:


> this is a pointless post because i want to say something but have nothing to say


*Just jump right in mate its only a bit-o-fun for awhile..*


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> and a sense of humour don't forget - feck a man can laugh me into bed over looks anyday...


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *Just jump right in mate its only a bit-o-fun for awhile..*


:laugh: It's not that i don't want to...its my mind thats gone blank for things to say - need an upgrade i think, too early in life too!


----------



## Jem

normally you are full of sh!t sal ....


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> normally you are full of sh!t sal ....


I second that.....


----------



## Jem

first sensible thing you have said today Rob - may it continue in that vein ...


----------



## LittleChris

Unlikely to.


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> first sensible thing you have said today Rob - may it continue in that vein ...


I have my moments 



LittleChris said:


> Unlikely to.


ahem....directed at me....?


----------



## LittleChris

Yes


----------



## Ak_88

Don't worry - Chris is still bitter that GHS shunned him for real-life.


----------



## robisco11

LittleChris said:


> Yes


 :ban:


----------



## ryoken

evening all im back after my first day at greyhound coaches, didnt do much except the usaul chat about what we are doing when we are doing it, company info etc etc as service doesnt start till the 14th of september, damn its nice to be at work again:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## LittleChris

Ak_88 said:


> Don't worry - Chris is still bitter that GHS shunned him for real-life.


He has made two visits, albeit fleeting, that I have noticed.

I still hope he will return.

Boy had a real talent and his journal was something else :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> He has made two visits, albeit fleeting, that I have noticed.
> 
> I still hope he will return.
> 
> Boy had a real talent and his journal was something else :thumbup1:


I still remember you saying it would be an awful shame if I fell off the top of Mount Snowdon in GHS's journal ....I could not help feeling it was slight sarcasm :whistling:

I have adored Chris from that day onwards :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> normally you are full of sh!t sal ....


damn right but its **** that makes me and (hopefully) everyone else laugh too so its all good :thumb:



robisco11 said:


> I second that.....





Jem said:


> first sensible thing you have said today Rob - may it continue in that vein ...


in your face Rob!


----------



## LittleChris

Ah, how nice of you


----------



## Jem

LittleChris said:


> Ah, how nice of you


Perhaps I have psychological problems - I always seem to prefer the men that thoroughly insult me or are totally disinterested:whistling:


----------



## SALKev

cue insults


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> damn right but its **** that makes me and (hopefully) everyone else laugh too so its all good :thumb:
> 
> in your face Rob!


haha cnut :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Jem said:


> Perhaps I have psychological problems - I always seem to prefer the men that thoroughly insult me or are totally disinterested:whistling:


Yes you do, but we don't judge members here at UKM :thumb:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> cue insults


Nope not working for you - you are too cute  you have to be naturally abrasive 



LittleChris said:


> Yes you do, but we don't judge members here at UKM :thumb:


No Never Ever Ever Ever


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> *Perhaps I have psychological problems * :whistling:


keeping my mouth shut...


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> evening all im back after my first day at greyhound coaches, didnt do much except the usaul chat about what we are doing when we are doing it, company info etc etc as service doesnt start till the 14th of september, damn its nice to be at work again:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Glad it went OK mate...be even better when the money starts rolling in


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> haha cnut :thumb:


 :tongue:



Jem said:


> Nope not working for you - you are too cute  you have to be naturally abrasive


i was paving the way for my fellow UKM males - im not interested :lol:


----------



## Jem

S-A-L said:


> :tongue:
> 
> i was paving the way for my fellow UKM males - im not interested :lol:


pmsl - very clever - loving your work sal :beer:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> evening all im back after my first day at greyhound coaches, didnt do much except the usaul chat about what we are doing when we are doing it, company info etc etc as service doesnt start till the 14th of september, damn its nice to be at work again:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


sounds like you had a good day  have you seen the coaches (maybe im a little behind on this:tongue?


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> keeping my mouth shut...


wise one 

Hi Ry !


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening folks just back from the gym trained triceps and chest. Was hank marvin by the time I got back so had tuna and veg for 5th meal yum! :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> pmsl - very clever - loving your work sal :beer:


 



Bettyboo said:


> Evening folks just back from the gym trained triceps and chest. Was hank marvin by the time I got back so had tuna and veg for 5th meal yum! :thumbup1:


evening Hank :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

*Evening Betty...evening all.,*

*
*

*
OOOH I just made **Gold** Member...do I get a prize???*


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> *Evening Betty...evening all.,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> OOOH I just made **Gold** Member...do I get a prize???*


Lol i dont think so, do you get any other privileges haha How long do you have to be a member to reach gold, im still struggling at bronze lol


----------



## robisco11

A.U.K said:


> *Evening Betty...evening all.,*
> 
> *OOOH I just made **Gold** Member...do I get a prize???*


you get nothing, im the longest serving member on this thread....i think, now bow down


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> Lol i dont think so, do you get any other privileges haha How long do you have to be a member to reach gold, im still struggling at bronze lol


*Oh I dont know, I have no idea whatsoever..* :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

robisco11 said:


> you get nothing, im the longest serving member on this thread....i think, now bow down


Hell no I aint bowing down to any man lol :tongue:

Your probably the youngest on this thread too lol


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> you get nothing, im the longest serving member on this thread....i think, *now bow down*


*So long as you make it worth my while..* :whistling:


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> *Hell no I aint bowing down to any man* lol :tongue:
> 
> Your probably the youngest on this thread too lol


*Well you might not but I will...* :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Bettyboo said:


> Hell no I aint bowing down to any man lol :tongue:
> 
> Your probably the youngest on this thread too lol


very true betty, although im nearly 20, im starting to get down and feeling depressed at my rapid ageing!!!



A.U.K said:


> *So long as you make it worth my while..* :whistling:


I expected that from you.....and you delivered!


----------



## Bettyboo

I wonder how the lads n lasses are getting on in London lol I wonder how intoxicated they are - I hope they take some pics!


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> very true betty, although im nearly 20, im starting to get down and feeling depressed at my rapid ageing!!!
> 
> *Oh god you have no idea what you are saying...I am 47 and its a slippery slope..due to my health my weight has ballooned I cant go to the gym and I look like crap..now tell me your youth is fading * :cursing:
> 
> I expected that from you.....and you delivered!


*Taa Daa * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb: :thumb *: (Jazz Hands)*


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> I wonder how the lads n lasses are getting on in London lol I wonder how intoxicated they are - I hope they take some pics!


I am sure that somone will..  they should be fun to see..


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Hell no I aint bowing down to any man lol :tongue:
> 
> *Your probably the youngest on this thread too* lol


*cough cough*


----------



## robisco11

how old are you S-A-L you ****?

oh and where in wales are you?


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> how old are you S-A-L you ****?
> 
> oh and where in wales are you?


17 (its on my profile), as for the **** bit....im not the one who wants jw's upper arm in your backdoor 

the little uni town of lampter


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> 17 (its on my profile), as for the **** bit....im not the one who wants jw's upper arm in your backdoor
> 
> the little uni town of lampter


ahhh 17!!! you in college? wheres lampter? north wales?


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> 17 (its on my profile), as for the **** bit....im not the one who wants jw's upper arm in your backdoor
> 
> the little uni town of lampter


Hehe so your in South Wales then , lol i used to live in Swansea - Morriston (it was a ****hole)

Your 17 omg ok your the youngest haha :beer: oh **** you can't have beer your underage


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> ahhh 17!!! you in college? wheres lampter? north wales?


6th form, starting last year tommorow! South/west Wales, depending on wh you ask :laugh:



Bettyboo said:


> Hehe so your in South Wales then , lol i used to live in Swansea - Morriston (it was a ****hole)
> 
> Your 17 omg ok your the youngest haha :beer: oh **** you can't have beer your underage


i used to go dentist in Morriston, and yes, unfortunately i have to agree with you, it is a sh!thole :tongue:

and proud...not an old codger yet! :laugh:

i dont really drink anyway so it doesnt bother me :bounce: :bounce: good try though!


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> 6th form, starting last year tommorow! South/west Wales, depending on wh you ask :laugh:
> 
> i used to go dentist in Morriston, and yes, unfortunately i have to agree with you, it is a sh!thole :tongue:
> 
> and proud...not an old codger yet! :laugh:
> 
> i dont really drink anyway so it doesnt bother me :bounce: :bounce: good try though!


I was just wondering because im in North wales quite a bit, i was going to show you how to train properly :cool2:


----------



## A.U.K

robisco11 said:


> I was just wondering because im in North wales quite a bit, i was going to show you how to train properly :cool2:


*I smell a date..* :lol:


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> I was just wondering because im in North wales quite a bit, i was going to show you how to train properly :cool2:


i need to know actually, all i have is machines to train with...and even then, extremely basic ones! :lol:


----------



## robisco11

haha


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *I smell a date..* :lol:


you need to get your nose checked out then


----------



## A.U.K

S-A-L said:


> you need to get your nose checked out then


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SALKev

goodnight all


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> goodnight all


night


----------



## robisco11

latersss


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok...am I the only Spermette that made cheese cake while getting ready for an evening at Hells Angels club house on Saturday?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Ok...am I the only Spermette that made cheese cake while getting ready for an evening at Hells Angels club house on Saturday?


You look fab hun, nice cheesecake too x


----------



## ElfinTan

The cheesecake was devine.....I gave most of it away though lol


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> The cheesecake was devine.....I gave most of it away though lol


Yuum , im like that though when i cook, don't eat any of it and everyone else says it tastes yum lol

Do you mind me asking, are you natty or assisted?? (sorry if its not etiquette to ask) x


----------



## Cheese

Bet I've cooked chilli con carne for the first time tonight. One with mince beef one with quorn. I've never tried Quorn before and have been plesantly supprised.

Just thought i'd let you know as i know you like cookin and stuff.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh I did eat some lol!!!!

I don't mind you asking. I'm not natty. Not had anything since March tho except 2.5iu's growth EOD for about 6 weeks or so. I've used anavar and primobolon - both oral form but not used the together!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheese said:


> Bet I've cooked chilli con carne for the first time tonight. One with mince beef one with quorn. I've never tried Quorn before and have been plesantly supprised.
> 
> Just thought i'd let you know as i know you like cookin and stuff.


Oh I do like e cooking and baking and pickling and preserving....I am the kinda Ma Larkin?Fanny Craddock of UKM:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Oh I did eat some lol!!!!
> 
> I don't mind you asking. I'm not natty. Not had anything since March tho except 2.5iu's growth EOD for about 6 weeks or so. I've used anavar and primobolon - both oral form but not used the together!


Tan you finished in March, was that the first time you had used anything ?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Tan you finished in March, was that the first time you had used anything ?


No. It was the 3rd. 2 var courses and last was primo.


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheese said:


> Bet I've cooked chilli con carne for the first time tonight. One with mince beef one with quorn. I've never tried Quorn before and have been plesantly supprised.
> 
> Just thought i'd let you know as i know you like cookin and stuff.


I like quorn, but would rather a nice beef juicey steak...hmmm yumm food, lol had my last meal for tonight now im thinking about food again lol I also cook with turkey mince when I fancy a change.

Marmite is also good for slopping on the top of chicken breast if you grill it - hmm yum, and nice for putting with jacket potatoes actaully marmite on anything is yum lol ok im sick :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> No. It was the 3rd. 2 var courses and last was primo.


oh fair doo's, im just being nosey


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Oh I did eat some lol!!!!
> 
> I don't mind you asking. I'm not natty. Not had anything since March tho except 2.5iu's growth EOD for about 6 weeks or so. I've used anavar and primobolon - both oral form but not used the together!


What differences and gains did you get, also did you get any sides? Sorry about the questions, I have never taken anything, as only started in November training, so I guess I got another year or two yet before I consider assisted means.


----------



## ElfinTan

Strength gains within 2 weeks BUT all my big lifts have been when I've not been taking anything. Definite icrease in muscle mass that I have been able to maintain. In the last 2 or so years I've gone from a 63kg to 74kg and my bodyfat has stayed around the same....now I'm not skinny lean and next year when i compete I have at least 20lbs to drop but I'm not super fat either....pretty average really!

Ok sides - voice (it feels kind of scratchy rather than full blown tenor lol) deepening & acne (back and jawline) were the two.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Strength gains within 2 weeks BUT all my big lifts have been when I've not been taking anything. Definite icrease in muscle mass that I have been able to maintain. In the last 2 or so years I've gone from a 63kg to 74kg and my bodyfat has stayed around the same....now I'm not skinny lean and next year when i compete I have at least 20lbs to drop but I'm not super fat either....pretty average really!
> 
> Ok sides - voice (it feels kind of scratchy rather than full blown tenor lol) deepening & acne (back and jawline) were the two.


Tan I read a while ago that on primo the sides were very limited. Did you find that, I also read that acne wasnt a huge problem on it? obviously i dont know, but just wondering how 'severe' you thought the sides were?


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Strength gains within 2 weeks BUT all my big lifts have been when I've not been taking anything. Definite icrease in muscle mass that I have been able to maintain. In the last 2 or so years I've gone from a 63kg to 74kg and my bodyfat has stayed around the same....now I'm not skinny lean and next year when i compete I have at least 20lbs to drop but I'm not super fat either....pretty average really!
> 
> Ok sides - voice (it feels kind of scratchy rather than full blown tenor lol) deepening & acne (back and jawline) were the two.


So not too bad sides then, did your voice suddenly go scratchy or did it happen over taking the cycle?

Hmm im worried about my weight, I seem to have lost it all on my legs and it seems to have gathered on my boobs and gut and arms! Grr I have upped the cardio big time, hopefully will see a difference soon! :cursing:

PS how do I make my tits disapear lol


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Tan I read a while ago that on primo the sides were very limited. Did you find that, I also read that acne wasnt a huge problem on it? obviously i dont know, but just wondering how 'severe' you thought the sides were?


They were just about within my personal acceptable zone.


----------



## ElfinTan

The voice kinda went scratchy within a week or so


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> Ok...am I the only Spermette that made cheese cake while getting ready for an evening at Hells Angels club house on Saturday?


Evening spermettes..

Lovely cheesecake lovely outfit.. I am just picturing the local chapter of Hells Angels tucking into cheesecake..pinkies and forks, its not working..:laugh: I bet it was delicious I love Cheesecake..Vanilla and Rhoddas clotted cream..


----------



## Bettyboo

I would love a deeper voice instead of sounding like a blady chipmonk on helium pmsl... :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Bettyboo said:


> I like quorn, but would rather a nice beef juicey steak...hmmm yumm food, lol had my last meal for tonight now im thinking about food again lol I also cook with turkey mince when I fancy a change.
> 
> Marmite is also good for slopping on the top of chicken breast if you grill it - hmm yum, and nice for putting with jacket potatoes actaully marmite on anything is yum lol ok im sick :tongue:


Betty - I preffer a big juicy steak to but i'm trying to give my diet some variety at the moment.

Nice idea with the marmite, reps are in the post.

Tan -nice to know we've got a chef onboard i might be picking your brains in the future  , reps also in the post.

I'm feeling very giving tonight:confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Right changing ar$e back so quick if you wanna peek lol


----------



## Cheese

I might add some buns to my diet betty :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheese said:


> I might add some buns to my diet betty :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol Hmm Marmite - Love it lol :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

just signed in and the first thing I saw was bettys shapely derriere....nearly dropped my bowl of cottage cheese onto my silk pjs.....cant rep you betty as I'm all out but will when I can :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Bettyboo said:


> Right changing ar$e back so quick if you wanna peek lol


Got a picture of it saved for a later date :innocent:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheese said:


> Got a picture of it saved for a later date :innocent:


omg u never did lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Has anyone else noticed their hair and nails grow more quickly when taking vitamins and eating healthy???


----------



## Cheese

Bettyboo said:


> omg u never did lol


*nods* err... no of course not


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> just signed in and the first thing I saw was bettys shapely derriere....nearly dropped my bowl of cottage cheese onto my silk pjs.....cant rep you betty as I'm all out but will when I can :thumb:


Sorry Ian didn't mean to spoil yer silky pj's or make ya choke :whistling:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> just signed in and the first thing I saw was bettys shapely derriere....nearly dropped my bowl of cottage cheese onto my silk pjs.....cant rep you betty as I'm all out but will when I can :thumb:


OH OH OH so me in a thong and Killer heels is a NO NO but Bettys lovely Butt does it for you...I'm hurt.. :crying:

we are finished...I'm through with Married men..:no:

Oh well I can hardly compete with Bettys shapely bits I know so shall slink off and weep into my cocoa..


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> Evening spermettes..
> 
> Lovely cheesecake lovely outfit.. I am just picturing the local chapter of Hells Angels tucking into cheesecake..pinkies and forks, its not working..:laugh: I bet it was delicious I love Cheesecake..Vanilla and Rhoddas clotted cream..


I'll have you know they are real conisoires (sp) of my cakes! And we've enjoyed many an evening at a fine eatery with our biker friends!



Bettyboo said:


> I would love a deeper voice instead of sounding like a blady chipmonk on helium pmsl... :whistling:


It's more Marge Simpsom than Greta Garbo!



Cheese said:


> Tan -nice to know we've got a chef onboard i might be picking your brains in the future  , reps also in the post.
> 
> I'm feeling very giving tonight:confused1:


You're all heart x


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> OH OH OH so me in a thong and Killer heels is a NO NO but Bettys lovely Butt does it for you...I'm hurt.. :crying:
> 
> we are finished...I'm through with Married men..:no:
> 
> Oh well I can hardly compete with Bettys shapely bits I know so shall slink off and weep into my cocoa..


sorry mate..I've never seen your ass...so impossible to compare...I'm sure its quite charming in its own way :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> I'll have you know they are real conisoires (sp) of my cakes! And we've enjoyed many an evening at a fine eatery with our biker friends!
> 
> I am sure its lovely it certainly looked delicious and might I add so did you..I just got this picture in my head of large HA tucking into cheesecake..  it made me chuckle..


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> sorry mate..I've never seen your ass...so impossible to compare...I'm sure its quite charming in its own way :thumb:


Nah you are right I dont have as nicer bum as betty.. :cursing: curses curses curses.

Woe is me and my dimples... :whistling:

Night all..


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> Nah you are right I dont have as nicer bum as betty.. :cursing: curses curses curses.
> 
> Woe is me and my dimples... :whistling:
> 
> Night all..


Night night hun, im sure your **** is not that bad!

x


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> The last 3 pieces this morning exited the gym with two very large HA lol!


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> sounds like you had a good day  have you seen the coaches (maybe im a little behind on this:tongue?


late answer sorry lol had to shoot out, yes i saw the coaches before i even started, they are refurbed 55 plate scania PB's i know them inside out as im a fully skilled psv/hgv mechanic by trade lol!

they are luxery though, full recliners with loads of leg room,free wi-fi,plug sockets by each seat, air con, free daily papers etc etc -- they are gonna be setting the standard for sure and are gonna make the likes of national express look sh1te, well thats my plug for the company :lol:


----------



## d4ead

good morning spermers


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> good morning spermers


YAY Good morning..you made it back in one piece.. :thumb:

Hope you had a good time..


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning fellow spermers!

Lol D4ead how is your head this morning and did you get any pics of yesterday events, and did you enjoy??


----------



## M_at

Morning - I got a few - might shove them up tonight.


----------



## A.U.K

Bettyboo said:


> Morning fellow spermers!
> 
> Lol D4ead how is your head this morning and did you get any pics of yesterday events, and did you enjoy??


Morning Betty,

I think d4ead has gone to bed love, he has been up all night on the lash and has probably called it a day..no doubt he will fill us in with the news of last night at some point..

Lovely bright morning here...lots to do..but first Tea and the newspaper


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol i just did 10 minutes of skipping before I had my breaky, porridge and a scoop of protein, and a cup of green tea! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

nah i got the kids today i had 2 hours sleep what more do i need.

it was good

full details in my journal


----------



## d4ead

i whooped there asses (but mat says its only cos they al had work this morning)


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> nah i got the kids today i had 2 hours sleep what more do i need.
> 
> it was good
> 
> full details in my journal


Oooh ill have to go take a peek lol


----------



## M_at

You cheated - you ate.


----------



## d4ead

i also looked younger then everyone else last night


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning spunkers.


----------



## M_at

Maybe because you are younger? How old are you?


----------



## d4ead

2 years younger then joe


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Come on lets see some numbers.


----------



## d4ead

jw born on the 14th june and me and rs are the 13th june


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Not the numbers I was referring too.


----------



## d4ead

haha


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I was born just after jimi Hendrix died at 7.30pm on a tuesday


----------



## d4ead

now thats kool..


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Not realy, would have loved to see him live


----------



## d4ead

well yes i guess that was kinda stuffed


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye Up x


----------



## Jux

Good morning all!

Wen't to asda at 6am got all my food, but then found out I don't get paid til' tomorrow, not today.

Damn bank holiday's!

Had to ditch the trolley and do a runner.


----------



## d4ead

haha, dont matter to me i live my life in debt, just borrow from 1 card to pay another i get paid and it dont even cover my over draft.

bank holidays do cause me issues though. no dustbin man for one, what the hell am i supposed to do with my recycling now.


----------



## d4ead

morning tan


----------



## ares1

d4ead said:


> jw born on the 14th june and me and rs are the 13th june


LOL im 16th of June :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> morning tan


Still with us then? :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon all, Im having a bad day, just looked in the mirror today and saw fat yuk its rank had a $hit training session as well, its that bad im not even going to post it!


----------



## ElfinTan

The only sh*t workout is the one you didn't do!!!!

Fat days are w*nk but they are inevitable...particularly as you grow and stop fitting in clothes. We all have em Chick just don't dwell on it and keep your end goal in sight or you will become a PushmePullme trainer!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> The only sh*t workout is the one you didn't do!!!!
> 
> Fat days are w*nk but they are inevitable...particularly as you grow and stop fitting in clothes. We all have em Chick just don't dwell on it and keep your end goal in sight or you will become a PushmePullme trainer!


I did train I just thought it was not going well, and couldnt seem to get my head round things today. I love going to the gym, don't get me wrong I know everyday can't be a fabulous one, I just wish I had done better I dont think i pushed myself anywhere near hard enough.

I am having problems shifting the fat around my stomach... it just seems to stay there and not wanna move. Im going for a run later though - to make up for the bad session.


----------



## ElfinTan

I have the hip and ass fat problem.

Like I said not every workout is awesome where you hit PB's but then that's not what counts. Yeah it's great for the ego but at some point they are going to become less frequent and harder to better. Sometimes I just go through the motions but it's better than sitting on my ass eating pasties and watching JK!!!!

Chin up...tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> I have the hip and ass fat problem.
> 
> Like I said not every workout is awesome where you hit PB's but then that's not what counts. Yeah it's great for the ego but at some point they are going to become less frequent and harder to better. Sometimes I just go through the motions but it's better than sitting on my ass eating pasties and watching JK!!!!
> 
> Chin up...tomorrow is another day!


Yup definitely true! Yuk I hate Pasties bleugh JK is just as bad... :thumbup1: I guess everyone has bits they dont like x


----------



## Prodiver

We're all over in the Winger drinkathon thread atm savouring the pics I just posted...


----------



## SALKev

evening! 



ryoken said:


> late answer sorry lol had to shoot out, yes i saw the coaches before i even started, they are refurbed 55 plate scania PB's i know them inside out as im a fully skilled psv/hgv mechanic by trade lol!
> 
> they are luxery though, full recliners with loads of leg room,free wi-fi,plug sockets by each seat, air con, free daily papers etc etc -- they are gonna be setting the standard for sure and are gonna make the likes of national express look sh1te, well thats my plug for the company :lol:


if they're the ones that im seeing in google, they're looking damn sexy (for a coach)!!

sounds like i could live in one of those things - if you've got a spare you're throwing out, give us a shout :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....I passed my multiple guess exam for my gym intructor course! For the record I am super shat at exams as learning things verbatum is not a strong point! Explain to me, show me then let me apply it and I'm bobby dandy! make me recite something and I'm stumped!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah....I passed my multiple guess exam for my gym intructor course! For the record I am super shat at exams as learning things verbatum is not a strong point! Explain to me, show me then let me apply it and I'm bobby dandy! make me recite something and I'm stumped!


well done :thumbup1: is that all the exams done now?


----------



## SALKev

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah....I passed my multiple guess exam for my gym intructor course! For the record I am super shat at exams as learning things verbatum is not a strong point! Explain to me, show me then let me apply it and I'm bobby dandy! make me recite something and I'm stumped!


congratulations :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

right here we go....

*dead lift*

5 x 100kg (sl)

5 x 130kg

1 x 160kg

1 x 170kg

*1 x 180kg* (all the way up0 but failed lock out) *(PB)*

NO STRAPS

*all is looking good for my 10kg a week increase at this rate i should hit 200kg in just 6 weeks of starting dead lifts. My original aim was 180 by xmas. Ive smashed that.

*barbell rows (first try ever)*

5 x 100

5 x 100

4 x 100

*tbar pulldowns*

12 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

3 x 107kg + 6 x 50kg

*this really hit the lats, never felt any exercise in the lats as good as this before.


----------



## d4ead

thought id add a bit of training to our joint journal just so we can say its a journal


----------



## d4ead

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah....I passed my multiple guess exam for my gym intructor course! For the record I am super shat at exams as learning things verbatum is not a strong point! Explain to me, show me then let me apply it and I'm bobby dandy! make me recite something and I'm stumped!


congrats babe


----------



## d4ead

ohhhh god for the record dont drink 16 pints of cider and a Smirnoff ice and not expect to feel sick.... it didnt work like that


----------



## Prodiver

OK my lovely spermers and spermettes, busy days for me - sorry I've been inattentive.

Yesterday I recovered OK from the Winger night out, but had biz to do - but I did manage a short shoulders and traps session at the Herc.

Then had to pick my sister up from the station. She stayed overnight - lovely but drives me nuts, God bless her!

Soon we're off to a huge society wedding in Kensington - a pleasure I could well afford to do without - and reception at Richmond Polo Club. My cousin's daughter is getting married to a very rich and handsome - and nice - merchant ****er.

Then the aftermath and family BBQ tomorrow - and home! MMMMM!

Then to the Liecester show on Sunday with Mart McGlynn, Natalie and Amy...

I may be some time...


----------



## Dsahna

Hope you enjoy yourself patrickyouve got a very hectic life atm mate:lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha

catch you soon pat


----------



## Bettyboo

hello folks just come back from my run, all hot n sweaty! how is everyone this morning x


----------



## Dsahna

Morning tara


----------



## d4ead

indeed morning tara


----------



## Cheese

Hey lads and ladies, hows thing?

Did legs last night and improved on my squats by 20kg after last weeks atrocities. So i'm kind of happy but on the other hand its still pu55y weight


----------



## d4ead

no doubt more then me cheese


----------



## Bettyboo

I just had breaky chiling out, before I go to the gym l8r shoulders today then another 30 minutes cardio.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> no doubt more then me cheese


No mate i doubt that very much! I have never trained free wieght squats i always did them on a smith machine, this is a whole different ball game.

I have seated leg pressed 400kg for rep only 3 months ago (admittedly only to 90 degrees but 6 reps)

Last week i started legs again as i stopped them when i did my back in. Started on a measley 40kg but cos i didn't stretch or warm up everything when twang. Only managed 80kg so now i'm working my way up and did 100kg last night.


----------



## d4ead

about the same as me then pal so dont worry


----------



## Dsahna

We are,afterall the jeans brigade


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> We are,afterall the jeans brigade


Haha, I am afterall wearing shorts in my avi. Can you see my leg? I don't think so :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

haha class....


----------



## ElfinTan

Good Morning/Afternoon peeps x



robisco11 said:


> well done :thumbup1: is that all the exams done now?


Til the PT ones!



S-A-L said:


> congratulations :bounce: :bounce:





d4ead said:


> congrats babe


Thank you x



Dsahna said:


> We are,afterall the jeans brigade


Jeans.....you all fit in jeans??????? :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

ElfinTan said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon peeps x
> 
> Til the PT ones!
> 
> Thank you x
> 
> Jeans.....you all fit in jeans??????? :whistling:


Legs slack,waist tight tan:lol:


----------



## d4ead

how come auk dont post here any more for a few days there he was a permanent feature.

did we upset him? what have you done dan????


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Legs slack,waist tight tan:lol:


Don't go over quads and ass and the ones that do are HUGE on the waist!!!! I'm having to go for those really flattering baggy boy jeans just to fit my legs in!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> how come auk dont post here any more for a few days there he was a permanent feature.
> 
> did we upset him? what have you done dan????


Maybe i was abit hasty come back andrew,we miss you and your pink style mate


----------



## Dsahna

ElfinTan said:


> Don't go over quads and ass and the ones that do are HUGE on the waist!!!! I'm having to go for those really flattering baggy boy jeans just to fit my legs in!!!!!! :whistling:


My jeans are ripping at the seams though tan:thumbup1:my waist:crying:


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Maybe i was abit hasty come back andrew,we miss you and your pink style mate


Nice to see you've added a tag just for him... bless ya


----------



## A.U.K

*Get your cacks off boys I'm very much about..felt I would give everyone a break from my constant drivel..*

*
*

*
The thing is as you all know and something I make no secret about I am not a serious BB just gym bod who goes to keep his ass off the floor..however since I have been in hospital back in July I am barred from the gym and I feel a bit of an imposter if truth be known..I cant go to the gym I dont have a serious training regime I never did I just went to the gym as and when I could..my work takes me away a lot so its very difficult for me to go like you guys do..*

*
*

*
Anyhoo thats my serious post out of the way..I can only really join in with the silly stuff not the serious BB journals as I know diddly squat about it..*

*
*

*
I do value you both and all my friends here at UKM..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> My jeans are ripping at the seams though tan:thumbup1:my waist:crying:


Hahahaha! Maybe I should try your jeans:rolleyes: I've resigned myself to the fact that clothes no longer fit and that even contenplaiting any size below a 14 is farcicle!


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> *Get your cacks off boys I'm very much about..felt I would give everyone a break from my constant drivel..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> The thing is as you all know and something I make no secret about I am not a serious BB just gym bod who goes to keep his ass off the floor..however since I have been in hospital back in July I am barred from the gym and I feel a bit of an imposter if truth be known..I cant go to the gym I dont have a serious training regime I never did I just went to the gym as and when I could..my work takes me away a lot so its very difficult for me to go like you guys do..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Anyhoo thats my serious post out of the way..I can only really join in with the silly stuff not the serious BB journals as **I know diddly squat about it..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I do value you both and all my friends here at UKM..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*


Not much different than the rest of us really lol If being highly knowledgable about training/nutrition/supplimentation was a prerequisit thia place would be practically empty lol.


----------



## Cheese

ElfinTan said:


> Not much different than the rest of us really lol If being highly knowledgable about training/nutrition/supplimentation was a prerequisit thia place would be practically empty lol.


I'll sign out now lol


----------



## A.U.K

ElfinTan said:


> Not much different than the rest of us really lol If being highly knowledgable about training/nutrition/supplimentation was a prerequisit thia place would be practically empty lol.


*Thats sweet of you, but I am a lump these days and I cant apart from watch what I eat do anything about it..as you can now see, I am at my heaviest ever..thank god for good tailoring..*


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> *Get your cacks off boys I'm very much about..felt I would give everyone a break from my constant drivel..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> The thing is as you all know and something I make no secret about I am not a serious BB just gym bod who goes to keep his ass off the floor..however since I have been in hospital back in July I am barred from the gym and I feel a bit of an imposter if truth be known..I cant go to the gym I dont have a serious training regime I never did I just went to the gym as and when I could..my work takes me away a lot so its very difficult for me to go like you guys do..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Anyhoo thats my serious post out of the way..I can only really join in with the silly stuff not the serious BB journals as I know diddly squat about it..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I do value you both and all my friends here at UKM..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*


thats all fine mate we keep you here for titillation and entertainment. Post away and be merry for this is sperm....


----------



## IanStu

beautiful suit and nice shoes Andrew :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *Get your cacks off boys I'm very much about..felt I would give everyone a break from my constant drivel..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> The thing is as you all know and something I make no secret about I am not a serious BB just gym bod who goes to keep his ass off the floor..however since I have been in hospital back in July I am barred from the gym and I feel a bit of an imposter if truth be known..I cant go to the gym I dont have a serious training regime I never did I just went to the gym as and when I could..my work takes me away a lot so its very difficult for me to go like you guys do..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Anyhoo thats my serious post out of the way..I can only really join in with the silly stuff not the serious BB journals as I know diddly squat about it..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I do value you both and all my friends here at UKM..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*


Dont be talking shìt andrew:lol:you are one of the nicest folk here,and your always thinking about others before yourself buddy:thumb:dont ever think you arent one of us cos you dont train much,who cares:wink:


----------



## d4ead

auk is very much one of us

hed be get 1 in all of us given half the chance no doubt


----------



## d4ead

dan dont train either anymore its all high rep light weight **** like the girls


----------



## d4ead

after my grilling from jw my volume will now reduce so much if you blink you will miss me train


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> dan dont train either anymore its all high rep light weight **** like the girls





d4ead said:


> after my grilling from jw my volume will now reduce so much if you blink you will miss me train


Haha lmao, i'll check if i can rep you yet.

Edit: nah not yet, their in storage for you


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> dan dont train either anymore its all high rep light weight **** like the girls


At least we lock out:whistling:



A.U.K said:


> *Thats sweet of you,** but I am a lump these days and I cant apart from watch what I eat do anything about it..as you can now see, I am at my heaviest ever..thank god for good tailoring..*


Sweet???? Me???? You really do mistake me for someone else:whistling:x


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> how come auk dont post here any more for a few days there he was a permanent feature.
> 
> did we upset him? what have you done dan????


I notice how u aint missed me eh eh eh? :whistling:


----------



## A.U.K

Awww thanks boys..and Girls..

Lard ass will resume the smut shortly..


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> dan dont train either anymore its all high rep light weight **** like the girls


High rep yes:thumb: but low weight mate,thats fcuking below the belt buddy,err except i dont need a belt anymore:blush:

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

right just back from gym if anyones interested....did back today went well except had to wait around for equipment but managed to get everything done...upped my weights a little bit...still feeble compared to the rest of you but good for me so quite pleased...still can't risk doing lower back because of my injury but hope to start that soon....errr thats it


----------



## Dsahna

ElfinTan said:


> At least we lock out:whistling:
> 
> Ha ha ha,and it dosent count when you get locked out for coming home at 4am mate
> 
> Sweet???? Me???? You really do mistake me for someone else:whistling:x


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> right just back from gym if anyones interested....did back today went well except had to wait around for equipment but managed to get everything done...upped my weights a little bit...still feeble compared to the rest of you but good for me so quite pleased...still can't risk doing lower back because of my injury but hope to start that soon....errr thats it


 :thumb: great stuff upping the weight bigman,how are you doing ian mate


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :thumb: great stuff upping the weight bigman,how are you doing ian mate


great thanks Dan...very busy at work which is a nuisance and gotta work tommorow aswell...not getting much chance to post but will try and catch up soon....hope you are OK mate


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> great thanks Dan...very busy at work which is a nuisance and gotta work tommorow aswell...not getting much chance to post but will try and catch up soon....hope you are OK mate


Im sound as a pound as always bud:thumb:im working tomorrow toowe'll catch up when youve got abit more time ian mate


----------



## Cheese

Chaps you know the course i'm already on?

I have 25 10mg dbol that a mate had spare so i'm gonna through em in. I was gonna do 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening until they've gone... just to use them up really what you think?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I just take 30mg dbol 20 mins before training when I'm not on cycle ( If I happen to have any :whistling: ), it's good for a bit of a boost.


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> I just take 30mg dbol 20 mins before training when I'm not on cycle ( If I happen to have any :whistling: ), it's good for a bit of a boost.


I'm on cycle. might do 2 in the morning and 2 before gym then.


----------



## Beklet

Evening, spunks......

Off ot the pub tonight.......Mmm JD.....


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> I'm on cycle. might do 2 in the morning and 2 before gym then.


 I'd just do 3 before training, I have to admit I've done it whilst on too but you feel the benefit more when you not.


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> I'd just do 3 before training, I have to admit I've done it whilst on too but you feel the benefit more when you not.


Sorry if i'm missing something but how can you say you feel the benefit when your not "on" as surley if your taking dbol you are "on"??


----------



## ZAXXXXX

If your only taking dbol before training ( 3 days a week, dbol 4.5 hours half life) you feel the increase in strength and endurence when you exercise, if you take it whilst on cycle ( injectable test) you already have increased test levels and the effect is not so noticable.

I use the word "on" meaning on cycle not just popping a few dbol before training now and again


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> If your only taking dbol before training ( 3 days a week, dbol 4.5 hours half life) you feel the increase in strength and endurence when you exercise, if you take it whilst on cycle ( injectable test) you already have increased test levels and the effect is not so noticable.


I got ya. Is this a common thing to do i haven't heard of it before?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

There's a few lads on here that use them this way because their not fans of the sides form taking them every day as a cycle


----------



## Cheese

isn't this alone enough to mess with your test levels though, so it would always be kicking in and out?


----------



## SALKev

evening 

back from 2nd day back...and now have a job which i started today.. cleaning...its p1ss easy 

wont be on long tonight as im going out (about time too!)


----------



## A.U.K

Right its friday night and time to ressurect the SPERM thread..

Evening Spunkers.. get posting

Keep it smutty..


----------



## d4ead

Andy you spunky devil, what are you trying to imply... that all spermers are smutty skalywags???

Well ok your probably right.


----------



## SALKev

tut tut

where are you all? :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce:


----------



## SALKev

hellooo 

good to see someones here even if they dont say much:whistling:

i think i might add my own tag...........when i can think of one!


----------



## ElfinTan

S-A-L said:


> hellooo
> 
> good to see someones here even if they dont say much:whistling:
> 
> i think i might add my own tag...........when i can think of one!


I don't even know what one fo them is except that apparently there is one of mine in the list down at the bottom:confused1:

But then again I don't know what a podcast is! I do however know what a jam making funnel is and also know that I can't find one anywhere in Manchester so it's a t'internet purchase again!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

60lb DB press from yesterday!


----------



## SALKev

ElfinTan said:


> I don't even know what one fo them is except that apparently there is one of mine in the list down at the bottom:confused1:
> 
> But then again I don't know what a podcast is! I do however know what a jam making funnel is and also know that I can't find one anywhere in Manchester so it's a t'internet purchase again!!!!


:laugh:

i have no idea what a podcast is but i'm betting it has something to do with an ipod...as for a jam making funnel, sounds like you can make jam using it...i bet they're hiding from you!

tags...something like.....ran out of ideas, that was fast!


----------



## SALKev

ElfinTan said:


> 60lb DB press from yesterday!


golly, terrific lifting! :thumb:

I thought that was a young child who was spotting you until i did a retake :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

I'm here, lots of rehearsing done..I have no lips left but I got a lot done..YAY..

Sitting down now with my cup of tea and waiting on the party to start..


----------



## A.U.K

You can view a podcast over the internet using your computer you dont have to use a mobile or Ipod thingy..

Jam funnel, We have one but we are a long way from you or you would be welcome to borrow it..


----------



## IanStu

jam funnel....I dont know why that sounds vaguely rude....but it does...must be my filthy mind..and me a saint aswel


----------



## ElfinTan

S-A-L said:


> golly, terrific lifting! :thumb:
> 
> I thought that was a young child who was spotting you until i did a retake :lol:


Pmslllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!! It is like living and working with a 7 year old sometimes:whistling:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> jam funnel....I dont know why that sounds vaguely rude....but it does...must be my filthy mind..and me a saint aswel


Jam funnel sounds like a good night to me :lol:

of course might need a shower after:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

A.U.K said:


> You can view a podcast over the internet using your computer you dont have to use a mobile or Ipod thingy..
> 
> Jam funnel, We have one but we are a long way from you or you would be welcome to borrow it..


i havenow found a jam making website....is that sad????? :whistling: But thanks for the offer of the lend of your funnel....i think:confused1:



IanStu said:


> jam funnel....I dont know why that sounds vaguely rude....but it does...must be my filthy mind..and me a saint aswel


St. Aswell.....that has a nice holy ring to it! :whistling: From hence forth ye shall be known!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Jam funnel sounds like a good night to me :lol:
> 
> of course might need a shower after:thumbup1:


LOL.....Hi Ry......Job OK...been sacked yet?


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> You can view a podcast over the internet using your computer you dont have to use a mobile or Ipod thingy..
> 
> Jam funnel, We have one but we are a long way from you or you would be welcome to borrow it..


hellooooooooo, didnt realise that, thanks for the info :thumb:



IanStu said:


> jam funnel....I dont know why that sounds vaguely rude....but it does...must be my filthy mind..and me a saint aswel


is that typical of you or what? :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Pmslllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!! It is like living and working with a 7 year old sometimes:whistling:


 



ryoken said:


> Jam funnel sounds like a good night to me :lol:
> 
> of course might need a shower after:thumbup1:


Hi Ry!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> LOL.....Hi Ry......Job OK...been sacked yet?


not yet lol but its gonna be a huge change for me being nice to customers and the whole service with a smile as being a mechanic i never had to bother before it was all very much "oi get out of the garage" or "fvck off its not my problem" where as now i have to be like "oh im very sorry for being late my dear it was traffic you see":lol:


----------



## Jem

oooh jam funnels, Andrew and his lack of lips from practising too much and small children being DB pressed - it's all go in here tonight .....what could I possibly add to such a random thread ......


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> not yet lol but its gonna be a huge change for me being nice to customers and the whole service with a smile as being a mechanic i never had to bother before it was all very much "oi get out of the garage" or "fvck off its not my problem" where as now i have to be like "oh im very sorry for being late my dear it was traffic you see":lol:


Oh god Ry that would be a real challenge for me....dont know how you do it....think I'd last about an hour before throwing some old dear off the coach whilst we were moving...good luck with it...wont be long before you take up drinking again :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> oooh jam funnels, Andrew and his lack of lips from practising too much and small children being DB pressed - it's all go in here tonight .....what could I possibly add to such a random thread ......


OMG......the avi......best yet Jem....stunning


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> OMG......the avi......best yet Jem....stunning


Hmmm personally - i think yours beats mine hands down, but hey I can only try my best


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Hmmm personally - i think yours beats mine hands down, but hey I can only try my best


damn Jem what an avy pic im lost for words................................


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> damn Jem what an avy pic im lost for words................................


 :blush: :blink: stop it! but thanks now what happened to the wild and wacky conversation ? can we have that back now that I have forced my way into sperm


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> :blush: :blink: stop it! but thanks now what happened to the wild and wacky conversation ? can we have that back *now that I have forced my way into sperm*


funny that, its usually the other way round :tongue:


----------



## A.U.K

Jem is beautiful isnt she boys...a real stunner..

Right time for me to get my ass into a DJ, concert time..byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

xox


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> funny that, its usually the other way round :tongue:


well i have never had to force her to except my sperm:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> Jem is beautiful isnt she boys...a real stunner..
> 
> Right time for me to get my ass into a DJ, concert time..byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> xox


yes she is  have fun at your conceert mate! :thumbup1:



ryoken said:


> well i have never had to force her to except my sperm:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


believe it or not, not every has your obvious charm and easy demeanour you know :rolleye:


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> Jem is beautiful isnt she boys...a real stunner..
> 
> Right time for me to get my ass into a DJ, concert time..byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> xox


Dont you just wanna squeeze Andrew tight ? Good luck chicken :bounce: :wub: :wub: :bounce:



ryoken said:


> well i have never had to force her to except my sperm:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Ahem ....begging your pardon Ry ....come again



Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ha


....and you can stop before you start as well Dan you tinker


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Dont you just wanna squeeze Andrew tight ? Good luck chicken :bounce: :wub: :wub: :bounce:
> 
> Ahem ....begging your pardon Ry *....come again*
> 
> ....and you can stop before you start as well Dan you tinker


I will indeed :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

you left the stable door open


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> you left the stable door open


I always leave the stable door open as theres nothing like chasing a pony before you feed it:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> Dont you just wanna squeeze Andrew tight ? Good luck chicken :bounce: :wub: :wub: :bounce:
> 
> Ahem ....begging your pardon Ry ....come again
> 
> ....and you can stop before you start as well Dan you tinker


It was funny though jem:wink:

Ha ha


----------



## Jem

ryoken said:


> I always leave the stable door open as theres nothing like chasing a pony before you feed it:thumbup1:


  whatever - would look for the 'yawn' icon but I cannot be assed .... :laugh:



Dsahna said:


> It was funny though jem:wink:
> 
> Ha ha


...as is your avi - typical northern grafter ....fookin tan lines on the arms ..pmsl


----------



## IanStu

Right spunkers...just off to start my evenings drinking...last one for a while so gonna make it count.....please tell me to shut the fvck up if I come on later talking bollocks...its for my own good....cheers


----------



## d4ead

he is the tan line meister......

theres just to much bra in your avi fo rmy liking.. getting close though..

bless ryo and his vivid imagination...


----------



## d4ead

ian shut the fuk up, ohh sorry misread the later bit.. well your always talking bolox how was i supposed to know


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Right spunkers...just off to start my evenings drinking...last one for a while so gonna make it count.....please tell me to shut the fvck up if I come on later talking bollocks...its for my own good....cheers


*Enjoy ! *



d4ead said:


> he is the tan line meister......
> 
> theres just to much bra in your avi fo rmy liking.. getting close though..
> 
> *it's just bizarre and such a northern thing I think ...i haven't seen one that good for years ! *
> 
> *Look - it makes it seem like I have something there ...*
> 
> *close to what * :confused1:
> 
> bless ryo and his vivid imagination...


*erm let's not bless it eh ! dont encourage him - he is horny enough as it is ... * :cool2:


----------



## d4ead

close to being topless which is what we all actually want to see.

anything over a bcup is too big

but i know some of the boys appreciate a nice c+


----------



## Jem

d4ead said:


> close to being topless which is what we all actually want to see.
> 
> anything over a bcup is too big
> 
> but i know some of the boys appreciate a nice c+


Fook that malarkey :laugh: small things that would bore you eventually :lol:

Oh ...well yes, I think you may be in the minority - although Gainer is in the 'small bahoobies gang' too. Congrats on having feckin wicked taste in breast size :beer: I think I like you :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

always have always will love the small boobies 

*i have to say there's a lot more small tits lovers out there then you have any idea of.


----------



## Jem

Right we are good to go on small t!ts - what's next on the sperm agenda then ....


----------



## d4ead

well thats a hard one, do you shave trim of wax your privates??


----------



## d4ead

theres a bit of an argument at the moment about what the best method is.. veet seems to be highly voted.


----------



## d4ead

of course its got to be easier for girls anyway..


----------



## Jem

pmsl -erm do the topics all involve me ? ...ooook for hair removal ....

Veet or I had a cheap one - Boots own which was a lot better to be fair

Cannot wax - it makes me bleed - even on my legs, and I heard a horror story about having privates waxed in beauty salon and cannot bring myself to go anymore ...


----------



## d4ead

ohhh share the nightmare sounds good.....

no not all the subjects revolve around you....


----------



## Jem

d4ead said:


> ohhh share the nightmare sounds good.....
> 
> no not all the subjects revolve around you....


:laugh: let's have some that don't ... :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Fcuk that counts me out then I have humongous tits lol


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Fcuk that counts me out then I have humongous tits lol


theres always those who like the bigger variety :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> theres always those who like the bigger variety :whistling: :laugh:


Hmm im even considering a younger model lol not quite as young as you SAL so your safe lol :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm im even considering a younger model lol not quite as young as you SAL so your safe lol :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


im sure alot of the 'younger models' love bigger breasts....but if thats all they're after, screw 'em (not in that sense) :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> im sure alot of the 'younger models' love bigger breasts....but if thats all they're after, screw 'em (not in that sense) :thumb:


Na im an angel me, a slow screw isnt that a cockail :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Boobs, boobs, boobs


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Na im an angel me, a slow screw isnt that a cockail :innocent: :whistling:


of course, angel 



Jem said:


> Boobs, boobs, boobs


what would we do without them?


----------



## Jem

I am sure we would manage somehow ....

seen Kristelle Simmons thread - the girl rocks!


----------



## Jux

petit boobs, big ass ...... yummy


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> I am sure we would manage somehow ....
> 
> seen Kristelle Simmons thread - the girl rocks!


easy for you to say! :tongue:

and she is HOOOT :bounce: :bounce:












LloydOfGrimsby said:


> petit boobs, big ass ...... yummy


not my preferance but each to their own, eh? :thumbup1:

who's that in your avi?


----------



## Bettyboo

I think she is pretty saw a vid of Kristelle doing wide arm chins amazing!

Not my type personally, I lust after sexy, tall muscley men yummy :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> I think she is pretty saw a vid of Kristelle doing wide arm chins amazing!
> 
> *Not my type personally*, I lust after sexy, tall muscley men yummy :thumb:


she's not your type? :confused1: (i could be onto something here  )

even if thats the case im shocked...the stuff i would do to her....you could scarcely imagine

anyway, im off for tonight so i'll catch you sperm people later - goodnight! :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

Well, evening spermers and spermettes!

Just back from my family wedding and BBQ travels. Seems like I've driven round the word and back and been away for years!

Great wedding - awesome canapés and food! Too much booze. Lots of beautiful women and a couple of tasty men in kilts.

Great BBQ! Loadsa meat...

Anything significant happen while I was gone?


----------



## Ak_88

My chest is still sore as hell after doing declines and Prodiver crossovers from thursday, that eventful enough for you? :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Ak_88 said:


> My chest is still sore as hell after doing declines and Prodiver crossovers from thursday, that eventful enough for you? :lol:


Prodiver crossovers!? I'm flattered! :blush:

Anyway, as long as they work - which I'm sure they will! :laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

I hope so! It's quite refreshing to not have immense soreness all around the pec & delt tie in but everywhere else on my chest.

Do you stand upright when you do them? I found i was starting pretty much upright but towards the end hunched a bit because i was knackered


----------



## Prodiver

Ak_88 said:


> I hope so! It's quite refreshing to not have immense soreness all around the pec & delt tie in but everywhere else on my chest.
> 
> Do you stand upright when you do them? I found i was starting pretty much upright but towards the end hunched a bit because i was knackered


Somewhere I mentioned the 2 ways of doing them... Standing quite upright and bringing the arms forward and down is harder and you do tend to hunch a bit as the weight gets heavy!


----------



## Jem

Evening Darlings !


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening sweety how are you?? You still going to go to the party at midnight lol


----------



## Prodiver

OK - sorry to split - I'm wrecked - catch you all tomorrow...


----------



## Jem

Prodiver said:


> OK - sorry to split - I'm wrecked - catch you all tomorrow...


Oh was it something I said? I am off in a minute


----------



## Jem

Bettyboo said:


> Evening sweety how are you?? You still going to go to the party at midnight lol


yup - all dressed and ready to go - madness, utter madness - I should be fast asleep as per the norm :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

Jem said:


> Oh was it something I said? I am off in a minute


NOOOO! I'm just wrecked from all the driving over the last 2 days!


----------



## Bettyboo

Nigh night night Patrick, have a fab time Jem!


----------



## Jem

Prodiver said:


> NOOOO! I'm just wrecked from all the driving over the last 2 days!


Phew - tis my deep paranoia - it gets to me sometimes:ban:


----------



## A.U.K

Morning everyone,

I think I will be here alone for awhile, seems like everyone has been burning the candle at both ends..

Its going to be a lovely day here, just let the dogs out onto the yard, the chckens out for breakfast and opened up my sisters stables..

Time for tea and the morning papers..

Speak to you all shortly


----------



## d4ead

AHHH tea and papers white mate no sugar


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> AHHH tea and papers white mate no sugar


Ok I am just brewing up..see you in a mo:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

black coffee for me ta!


----------



## A.U.K

Does anyone want a full *English Breakfast*, the aga is ready to go I just got the morning eggs from the hens and the bacon is in the fridge..

C'mon...you know you want to...Treat yourself


----------



## d4ead

Fukin ell andy fresh eggs bacon sausage steak all aga cooked on a farm. Fuk this life I'm turning gay and moving in.


----------



## d4ead

Off hand I have another cunning plan, the bottom of the top 10 board it tight at the moment, if everyone reps me today, and get me niceley into 8th place we should be able to get ian stu onto the board tomorow.

That will mean we will have 2 top 10ers in sperm and should give us a good chance of pulling you all up as well.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning spermers im just off for my run once the kids get their lazy ar$es sorted!


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> Off hand I have another cunning plan, the bottom of the top 10 board it tight at the moment, if everyone reps me today, and get me niceley into 8th place we should be able to get ian stu onto the board tomorow.
> 
> That will mean we will have 2 top 10ers in sperm and should give us a good chance of pulling you all up as well.


sounds like a plan, already repped you lol:thumbup1:



Bettyboo said:


> Morning spermers im just off for my run once the kids get their lazy ar$es sorted!


morning Tara enjoy your run:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> I think I will be here alone for awhile, seems like everyone has been burning the candle at both ends..
> 
> Its going to be a lovely day here, *just let the* dogs out onto the yard, the *chckens out for breakfast *and opened up my sisters stables..
> 
> Time for tea and the morning papers..
> 
> Speak to you all shortly


The foxes' breakfast, presumably...


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Patrick and A, and Ryo run was good haha got some wolf whistle from the local footballers who were practising their dribbling skills lol


----------



## SALKev

morning (afternoon, just realised) sperm


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> The foxes' breakfast, presumably...


Thankfully no foxes, the local gamekeepers shoot them so we dont get too much bother...rats are the biggest killers of poultry.. :cursing: ..


----------



## Cheese

Hey spermers, had a great lie in and now i'm ready to roll


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Hey spermers, had a great lie in and now i'm ready to roll


Well roll this way baby.. :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Hey spermers, had a great lie in and now i'm ready to roll


I had a great roll, now I'm ready to lie in! :laugh:

Actually I'm off to Liecester...


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> I had a great roll, now I'm ready to lie in! :laugh:
> 
> Actually I'm off to Liecester...


You did? oh do share... :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Trust you two. lol


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> You did? oh do share... :whistling:


You're just into vicarious sex...


----------



## Prodiver

OK I'm off - see ya later!


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> You're just into vicarious sex...


Well you bought it up so what do you expect..


----------



## Jem

Morning All,

Midnight party duties were performed resulting in:

4 vodkas and cranberry juice quaffed [naughty]

1 egg mayo roll eaten [naughty]

A.m. cardio performed [very naughty]

Quark with melon and granola [slight amelioration]

That's it so far midnight to midday ...


----------



## Ak_88

Jem said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Midnight party duties were performed resulting in:
> 
> 4 vodkas and cranberry juice quaffed [naughty]
> 
> 1 egg mayo roll eaten [naughty]
> 
> *A.m. cardio performed [very naughty]*
> 
> Quark with melon and granola [slight amelioration]
> 
> That's it so far midnight to midday ...


Pics or it never happened :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Midnight party duties were performed resulting in:
> 
> 4 vodkas and cranberry juice quaffed [naughty]
> 
> 1 egg mayo roll eaten [naughty]
> 
> A.m. cardio performed [very naughty]
> 
> Quark with melon and granola [slight amelioration]
> 
> That's it so far midnight to midday ...


sounds like a bloody good night/morning, :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Yeah yeah AK, so it never happened ... 

Regret the vodkas and regret the carbs ...can live with the rest even if I do have a slightly wonky gait this morning


----------



## ryoken

Jem said:


> Yeah yeah AK, so it never happened ...
> 
> Regret the vodkas and regret the carbs ...can live with the rest even if I do have a *slightly wonky gait* this morning


 :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Ak_88

Gait = walking cycle.

Must've been a good night then :lol:


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> Gait = walking cycle.
> 
> Must've been a good night then :lol:


well put it this way - if I went to Birmingham Runner this afternoon for a new pair of runners ..and they performed a gait analysis - they would not be putting me in a neutral shoe :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Worked

Trained

Shopped

Eaten

Made Crumble


----------



## Guest

go on comparethemeerkat.com and make your own meerkat  lmao


----------



## Bettyboo

Jem said:


> Yeah yeah AK, so it never happened ...
> 
> Regret the vodkas and regret the carbs ...can live with the rest even if I do have a slightly wonky gait this morning


[email protected] slightly wonky gait hilarious - hope you enjoyed lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Ok to day i did

cardio 40 minutes

cooked breaky for kids and me

put the washing out

hoovered

Took dog for a walk

went shopping (blady nightmare with kids)

chilled on sofa

(hmm shoudl I go for a nother run?


----------



## IanStu

That bloody Andrew...he gets everywhere....just went to shave my chest and imagine my surprise when I looked in the mirror...he ought to be ashamed :stuart:


----------



## Guest

HAHAHAHA stilllllllllllll haven't mastered self timer!!


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha he must have stole the body fat while he was there ian ha ha


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha he must have stole the body fat while he was there ian ha ha


LOL...if the camera had panned down a bit you would have seen that I'm 6 months pregnant


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> HAHAHAHA stilllllllllllll haven't mastered self timer!!


no mate...my way is much is far easier...just point and click...anyway Andrew was crawling around on the floor so had to be quick


----------



## Dsahna

I hope thats shaving cream and not auk cream mate!!:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> I hope thats shaving cream and not auk cream mate!!:laugh:


cant be sure mate....it all happened so fast...he's a slippery one thats Andrew...just thankful I wasnt shaving my nether regions or who knows what would have happened


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha so he used plenty lube then mate:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol I just noticed that i have turned silver whoohoo lol


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Lol I just noticed that i have turned silver whoohoo lol


hope it didnt hurt to much


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> hope it didnt hurt to much


Na it wasn't that painful lol


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> That bloody Andrew...he gets everywhere....just went to shave my chest and imagine my surprise when I looked in the mirror...he ought to be ashamed :stuart:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: , *Classic and you managed to keep a steady hand..*

*What you cant see boys and girls is that I am lathering up Ians lower portion..and let me tell you...Thats some portion, an no Ian is not fat or pregnant..he's lovely.* :whistling:

*Ian I owe huge reppage you for this picture.. and I think I will make it my desktop..*


----------



## Dsahna

Be afraid ian:lol: the A has you right in his sights:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

this is some crazy 'shaving cream' drama playing out :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Be afraid ian:lol: the A has you right in his sights:thumbup1:


*Nooo matey, Ian and I have an understanding..he has this heterosexual problem..He loves women..and there is nothing to be done about it..*  *as with all of you, I have nothing but the deepest repsect for him..*


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: , *Classic and you managed to keep a steady hand..*
> 
> *What you cant see boys and girls is that I am lathering up Ians lower portion..and let me tell you...Thats some portion, an no Ian is not fat or pregnant..he's lovely.* :whistling:
> 
> *Ian I owe huge reppage you for this picture.. and I think I will make it my desktop..*


LOL...dont know what came over me.....just kinda happened...and as luck would have it there was a camera in my hand just at that moment...oh well it was something to do on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> LOL...dont know what came over me.....just kinda happened...and as luck would have it there was a camera in my hand just at that moment...oh well it was something to do on a Sunday afternoon


*Its all a bit of fun and made me smile, Funnily enough I was looking for a new desktop and baby you is it.. I thank you.* :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Ian, Ian, Ian ....


----------



## A.U.K

*Hi Jem honey, our Ian what can I say, He's a lovely fella.. a real treasure*


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *Hi Jem honey, our Ian what can I say, He's a lovely fella.. a real treasure*


Hello chicken ! I know and I understand we have to make allowances for him because he is from Tamworth but why didn't I think of that for an avi ? He could start a trend here methinks


----------



## A.U.K

Jem said:


> Hello chicken ! I know and I understand we have to make allowances for him because he is from Tamworth but why didn't I think of that for an avi ? He could start a trend here methinks


*Great minds think alike...*

*As I dont know where Tamworth is I dont know why we would have to make allowances it sounds very nice..and anywhere our Ian is is alright with me..*


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Hello chicken ! I know and I understand we have to make allowances for him because he is from Tamworth but why didn't I think of that for an avi ? He could start a trend here methinks


would you consider doing it? i swear i'd use it as my avi :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Great avi Ian er Andy er... i'm confused lmao


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Great avi Ian er Andy er... i'm confused lmao


*You could say it has my name all over it..*


----------



## Jem

A.U.K said:


> *Great minds think alike...*
> 
> *As I dont know where Tamworth is I dont know why we would have to make allowances it sounds very nice..and anywhere our Ian is is alright with me..*


It's beautiful actually, nice houses and like a time warp - consider victorian era and you are in Tamworth ...



S-A-L said:


> would you consider doing it? i swear i'd use it as my avi :thumb:


Erm I would get called all kinds of lewd names if I were to do that - I will leave it to the avi expert that is Ian :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Erm I would get called all kinds of lewd names if I were to do that - I will leave it to the avi expert that is Ian :thumb:


i dont think many would complain :whistling: but if thats the way it is, Ian....im waiting! :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

S-A-L said:


> i dont think many would complain :whistling: but if thats the way it is, Ian....im waiting! :lol:


*Hands off, mines an original "Ian" anything else following on would be a pastiche...* :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Love the artwork fellas very artistic!


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *Hands off, mines an original "Ian" anything else following on would be a pastiche...* :thumb:


2nd place is good enough for me - silver award for a silver member, gold for a gold...now all we need is a bronze :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

Evening spermers......had a weekend eating terrible evil carbs though it was worth it because SAINSBURY'S ARE SELLING WISPA GOLD!!!

*
WISPA GOLD!!!!*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

It will make my life complete when they bring back mint Wispas - I will be there buying whole boxes of the bloody things!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tomorrow I am back on Biohazard Workout From Hell, which is my excuse for theis weekend - I need a good carb up to cope with it without fainting/vomiting/crying/all of the above :thumb:


----------



## Jem

aaah they don't do it for me but now then.......KitKat Chunky Caramel - there is a boy I would find hard to resist


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> aaah they don't do it for me but now then.......KitKat Chunky Caramel - there is a boy I would find hard to resist


No no Kitkat = Evil Nestle....bad bad bad.....:no:

:lol: :lol:

They just need to bring back Fish n Chips and Secrets bars now......

Oh and Pyramint, the original one, or Rowntree's Minty Eggs, and make Tizer proper again, full of E-numbers and Fry's Fruit Cream (the five flavoured one)... :drool:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> No no Kitkat = Evil Nestle....bad bad bad.....:no:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> They just need to bring back Fish n Chips and Secrets bars now......
> 
> Oh and Pyramint, the original one, or Rowntree's Minty Eggs, and make Tizer proper again, full of E-numbers and Fry's Fruit Cream (the five flavoured one)... :drool:


What did Nestle do ? Sh!t what are you trying to do to me :laugh: I loved those Fish n Chips OMG ...don't recall Secrets [were they minty] ...you doo love minty choc don't you...only minty ones I like are those things like Munchies in mint flavour

Walnut whips - they are tiny now - is it because my hands are bigger ?


----------



## SALKev

walnut whips are scrummy!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Yum, walnut whips.

Aint had one of those in about 20 years.


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG all those sweets, dont really like sweet stuff have gone of "sweets" completely. Ok im sad lol

SAL, lol I didnt even notice til this afternoon that I had gone to silver haha, reps will b retuned hun!


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> What did Nestle do ? Sh!t what are you trying to do to me :laugh: I loved those Fish n Chips OMG ...don't recall Secrets [were they minty] ...you doo love minty choc don't you...only minty ones I like are those things like Munchies in mint flavour
> 
> Walnut whips - they are tiny now - is it because my hands are bigger ?


Nestle? Google nestle and baby formula.....bastards :cursing:

Secrets weren't minty - was strands of chocolate around a chocolate mousse centre...Mmm.....

Unfortunately, they were made by the evil Nestle...... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Hi Jem honey, our Ian what can I say, He's a lovely fella.. a real treasure*


Hey Andrew...like the avi...he looks like a pretty cool dude...friend of yours:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Ian, Ian, Ian ....


Thats my name...don't wear it out


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Hey Andrew...like the avi...he looks like a pretty cool dude...friend of yours:whistling:


*Hi Ian, yes he is a cool dude..and yes he is a friend of mine..a real nice guy..he's got fabulous Biceps and a bicep vein that rocks..*


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Hi Ian, yes he is a cool dude..and yes he is a friend of mine..a real nice guy..he's got fabulous Biceps and a bicep vein that rocks..*


LOL...I like the sound of him...you should have told him to move the toilet roll before he took the pic...what a nob


----------



## Dsahna

That vein is the stuff of legend mate:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> That vein is the stuff of legend mate:bounce:


who you calling a leg end :stuart:


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Morning Hunks and Hunkesses..

Lousy weather, pouring with rain,

Guess you will be rained off Dan..never mind, you will just have to spend more time here..


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> who you calling a leg end :stuart:


*Be grateful he didnt call you a Bell End mate...:laugh:*


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Morning Hunks and Hunkesses..
> 
> Lousy weather, pouring with rain,
> 
> Guess you will be rained off Dan..never mind, you will just have to spend more time here..


I hope so andrew mate:thumb:ill just say its my reward for working saturday and sunday:lol:

You okay buddy:wink:


----------



## A.U.K

Yes I am fine mate, having a quiet day today..

enjoy your day mate


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna, you lookin even more mahooosive then ever today mate.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning jizzers, Monday morning don't you just love it :cool2:


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> Morning jizzers, Monday morning don't you just love it :cool2:


NO!


----------



## Cheese

Sorry, always grumpy on mondays. :no:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> NO!


 x2


----------



## d4ead

ahhhh its only monday..... a dark damp wet monday..


----------



## Cheese

Due to time constraints i missed a jab last week, its not gonna effect things but i'm pi5sed off about it.

Got my next one tonight so i'll be sound then.

*sorry for the tangent*


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning peoples what you up to, just got back from my run off to the gym in a bit to do legs! Children are safely in school so I can train in peace!


----------



## d4ead

what on earth made you miss a jab, cheese??


----------



## d4ead

good morning bettyboo  how are you this morning baby..


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> good morning bettyboo  how are you this morning baby..


Tired lol but raring to go to the gym in a bit to do legs, you ok?


----------



## Cheese

It is sometimes difficult to find time to get pins and things out. I live with my mom and have to be a little carefull. She knows i've done aas but at the same time i wouldn't like her to see me doing it.

Plus i spend alot of time around my gf's so i have to get my gear in me in between getting home from work and going to the gym or between gym and going to hers.

Its no big deal really i'm on long esters at 750mg and 600mg per week. Just means last week i had 500mg and 400mg.


----------



## d4ead

you know that makes me feel bad, maybe i shouldn't be getting my 7 yo to do my ass injections


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> you know that makes me feel bad, maybe i shouldn't be getting my 7 yo to do my ass injections


Hahaha. Maybe i shouldn't be injecting my 7yo.


----------



## Cheese

For the record i don't have children, so don't bother coming round my house officer!


----------



## d4ead

er right no neither do i :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheese said:


> It is sometimes difficult to find time to get pins and things out. I live with my mom and have to be a little carefull. She knows i've done aas but at the same time i wouldn't like her to see me doing it.
> 
> Plus i spend alot of time around my gf's so i have to get my gear in me in between getting home from work and going to the gym or between gym and going to hers.
> 
> Its no big deal really i'm on long esters at 750mg and 600mg per week. Just means last week i had 500mg and 400mg.


Reminds me that we have to always do a quick cupboard and fridge 'sweep' before my parents come for a visit....don't want my mam sprinkling a bit of GH on her chips:whistling:


----------



## Cheese

haha, that made me chuckle, can't rep you again yet though.


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to get my hair cut then off to gym....Chest...Tris....cant wait.....later freakzoids


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> right I'm off to get my *hair cut* then off to gym....Chest...Tris....cant wait.....later freakzoids


I trust you avi will demonstrate this?


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> right I'm off to get my hair cut then off to gym....Chest...Tris....cant wait.....later freakzoids


*Pictures so we can see please..*


----------



## Cheese

It seems all of the threads i have subscribed to have gone quiet so i'm am going to entertain myself on here, my favourite thread.


----------



## Prodiver

Hello! Chums!

Went to the Liecester show yesterday - great time!

Had a chat with Brabus off UK-M - he was looking awesome and got a 1st and an Invite. 

Also met Martin off here - big lad!

And most of the usual suspects there too.


----------



## Cheese

Anyone noticed that all of the brain storming to find the perfect name for this thread was in vane and we will at some point be taken to court for copyright infringement.

Please see related threads at the bottom of the page, it seems we were 3yrs behind the times :no:


----------



## Cheese

I saw that brabus was competing and had done very well. I'm waiting with baited breat for some picture to pop up. Did you take any pat?


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> I saw that brabus was competing and had done very well. I'm waiting with baited breat for some picture to pop up. Did you take any pat?


No but there are some on another dedicated thread, including this one with Brabus on the right:


----------



## Cheese

yeah i found it after asking you, cheers for posting it though.

Treads called Leicester UKBFF isn't it?


----------



## IanStu

well had my hair cut and went to gym.....is it just me or does bench press work the front deltoids more that the chest...cause thats where I feel it....anyway only did a bit of bench work and spent more time on the cable thingies....that seemed to hit my chest more....did tris aswell and now I look like I just stepped off mount olympus...so its all good


----------



## Cheese

Spat water on my computer when i saw the avi funny as fvck. Sack your barber, still laughing now lmao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Oh Ian baby what did that nasty barber do to your lovely locks..

Classic avitar change..very funny..never mind mate it will grow again very soon


----------



## IanStu

to be honest guys that aint to different to reality...I think he was in a bad mood....I go to this spit and sawdust type place...he actualy smokes while he cuts your hair....I fvckin love his attitude he doesnt give a toss...anyway I took ages explaining in great detail exactly the style I wanted...he then took a number 2 and shaved the lot off...took about 2 mins...he said "that do ya mate" it took me a few seconds to say "yes lovely thanks" as I was in shock...


----------



## Cheese

hahaha, brilliant


----------



## A.U.K

Never mind Ian with all your test it will soon grow and you will be more magnificent than ever before....


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Never mind Ian with all your test it will soon grow and you will be more magnificent than ever before....


I prefer it short actualy...dont have to bother doing anything with it...wash and go...I'll get a pic up when I get home....you can see the full horror


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> I prefer it short actualy...dont have to bother doing anything with it...wash and go...I'll get a pic up when I get home....you can see the full horror


Actually and strictly entr'e nous, I prefer my hair short but I was told by my conductor that I looked like a Nazi holding an Oboe so I grew it..Its a pain to look after but orders is orders..


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> well had my hair cut and went to gym.....is it just me or does bench press work the front deltoids more that the chest...cause thats where I feel it....anyway only did a bit of bench work and spent more time on the cable thingies....that seemed to hit my chest more....did tris aswell and now I look like I just stepped off mount olympus...so its all good


I did try to get this across on several other threads... :sigh:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> I did try to get this across on several other threads... :sigh:


I know Pat...old habits die hard...cant get it out my head that bench press = big chest....but it just doesnt does it....to be honest for the last year bench presses were about the only chest exercise I did...with a few DB flys throw in.....I am completely changing it now though as my front delts have realy grown...infact out of proportion to the rest of my body...this has to be because of my obsesive benching


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> I know Pat...old habits die hard...cant get it out my head that bench press = big chest....but it just doesnt does it....to be honest for the last year bench presses were about the only chest exercise I did...with a few DB flys throw in.....I am completely changing it now though as my front delts have realy grown...infact out of proportion to the rest of my body...this has to be because of my obsesive benching


Benching's great for general thoracic thickness, Ian, but to get pneumatic pecs declines and cable crosses are the biz!


----------



## Dsahna

Hello:wink:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Benching's great for general thoracic thickness, Ian, but to get pneumatic pecs declines and cable crosses are the biz!


I'm begining to realize that Pat...wish I had known this when I started...feel like I've wasted alot of time...oh well...I know now


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello:wink:


god you do go on


----------



## Ak_88

Pat you must be getting sick of this discussion by now :lol:

I'm in a similar category to you Ian, i don't 'feel' the movement of benching much for my pecs, but thats probably because it doesn't maximise the anatomical function of the pec major/minor under resistance.

I do Flat BB because i enjoy doing it, decline DB and crossovers because i can feel it working my chest a lot more.


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> god you do go on


 :lol: hows the lads


----------



## IanStu

Ak_88 said:


> Pat you must be getting sick of this discussion by now :lol:
> 
> I'm in a similar category to you Ian, i don't 'feel' the movement of benching much for my pecs, but thats probably because it doesn't maximise the anatomical function of the pec major/minor under resistance.
> 
> I do Flat BB because i enjoy doing it, decline DB and crossovers because i can feel it working my chest a lot more.


yes I enjoy doing em aswell....and I'm still gonna do em but just do fewer sets than I have been....the rest of the time will be cable work and dips...hopefuly the change will shock my chest into ballooning overnight :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon sorry been hetic today not stopped knackered from training trying to fit eating in aswell 6 times a day lol


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Actually and strictly entr'e nous, I prefer my hair short but I was told by my conductor that I looked like a Nazi holding an Oboe so I grew it..Its a pain to look after but orders is orders..


Nazi Oboe player ehh...sounds like a good look to me...think you should ignore your conducter...what does he know 



Dsahna said:


> :lol: hows the lads


Lads is good thanks....hows the Dan


----------



## Prodiver

Ak_88 said:


> Pat you must be getting sick of this discussion by now :lol:
> 
> I'm in a similar category to you Ian, i don't 'feel' the movement of benching much for my pecs, but thats probably because it doesn't maximise the anatomical function of the pec major/minor under resistance.
> 
> I do Flat BB because i enjoy doing it, decline DB and crossovers because i can feel it working my chest a lot more.


Thanks, AK!  This is an opportunity to observe that so many guys have spent hours a day in the gym for years, and made virtually no gains.

Doing 5 sets of 3 appropriate exercises strictly and intensely will cause maximal muscle growth. Period. Why waste time trying to grow!?


----------



## A.U.K

afternoon Dan..


----------



## Dsahna

Great ianthanks bigman:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Okay andrew,cheerr bud:wink:


----------



## Prodiver

Hi! Dan - how do? Just off to the gym. I'll spam you later...


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Hi! Dan - how do? Just off to the gym. I'll spam you later...


Great patrick:thumb:good to do some catching up mate,best of luck with your workout bud


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Dan Patrick and AUK and Ian hows training going folks


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Evening Dan Patrick and AUK and Ian hows training going folks


Evening bets:thumb:trainings okay,got chest and tris at 6:15:thumbup1:

Your training is on fire mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Evening bets:thumb:trainings okay,got chest and tris at 6:15:thumbup1:
> 
> Your training is on fire mate


So are my legs at the moment pmsl they are hurting already lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> So are my legs at the moment pmsl they are hurting already lol


Be glad you can still walk bets:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Never mind Ian with all your test it will soon grow and you will be more magnificent than ever before....


pic of new haircut mate...short and greying :confused1: ...trademark smile in place :stuart:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> pic of new haircut mate...short and greying :confused1: ...trademark smile in place :stuart:


Very Handsome..and very cool:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> pic of new haircut mate...short and greying :confused1: ...trademark smile in place :stuart:


Youve taken that upside down smile of yours to higher plains of upside-down-ness mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Very Handsome..and very cool:thumbup1:


mate you keep saying i'm handsome...do you need your eyes testing...everythings to big....ears...nose...forehead...chin....I think i'm realy quite ugly...I'm not fishing for compliments...I've looked at that face for 46 years...drastic surgery is needed I think:confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Youve taken that upside down smile of yours to higher plains of upside-down-ness mate:lol:


Yes Dan...I'm quite pleased with how its coming on....thats took a lifetime of misery to achieve that...I wear it with pride :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice hair cut Ian - reps on the way for that once I have spread a few around lol :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

IanStu said:


> mate you keep saying i'm handsome...do you need your eyes testing...everythings to big....ears...nose...forehead...chin....I think i'm realy quite ugly...I'm not fishing for compliments...I've looked at that face for 46 years...drastic surgery is needed I think:confused1:


I'd bum you:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo




----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> mate you keep saying i'm handsome...do you need your eyes testing...everythings to big....ears...nose...forehead...chin....I think i'm realy quite ugly...I'm not fishing for compliments...I've looked at that face for 46 years...drastic surgery is needed I think:confused1:


*I couldnt dissagree with you more, you are very handsome..a nice looking man but beauty if you will is so much more than the physical its the person within, the wit the humour, the overall picture..and inspite what you believe or say about yourself you are very Handsome..I dont say any of this in a letcherous sense, thats not it at all.. but it is how I see you..*


----------



## Rob68

can see your bald patch in the mirror muppet man.... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'd bum you:thumbup1:


I'd let you :thumbup1:



RJ68 said:


> can see your bald patch in the mirror muppet man.... :whistling:


Thats a smudge of dirt or something on the mirror....honestly :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

good evening all, just back from cleaning the place ive spent 5 years making dirty and i have a throbbing headache!! :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> OMG all those sweets, dont really like sweet stuff have gone of "sweets" completely. Ok im sad lol
> 
> SAL, lol I didnt even notice til this afternoon that I had gone to silver haha, reps will b retuned hun!


thankyou! maybe you'll be the one who gets me past the million mark (*hint hint everybody*) :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *I couldnt dissagree with you more, you are very handsome..a nice looking man but beauty if you will is so much more than the physical its the person within, the wit the humour, the overall picture..and inspite what you believe or say about yourself you are very Handsome..I dont say any of this in a letcherous sense, thats not it at all.. but it is how I see you..*


you're so nice....thanks Andrew...but I agree about looks being superficial....especialy as you get older you realize that you value the company of people who interest you on a much deeper level than outward appearance....still wanna change the way I look though...i'll leave the face...but the body needs major work


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'd bum you:thumbup1:


Betcha wouldn't really!


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> I'd let you :thumbup1: ...


Betcha wouldn't really...


----------



## Bettyboo

NIght night people having a very early night I am cream crackered, early morning run again in the morning yay!


----------



## ElfinTan

Grey shaved head:thumb: It's the onslaught of grey that stops me from shaving my bonce off again.....can't dye the feckers without dying my scalp....really not a good look!!! Shaved head = good....stained head = not so classy!


----------



## Beklet

I did cardio today - I think I must be ill......... :lol:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> mate you keep saying i'm handsome...do you need your eyes testing...everythings to big....ears...nose...forehead...chin....I think i'm realy quite ugly...I'm not fishing for compliments...I've looked at that face for 46 years...drastic surgery is needed I think:confused1:


sorry mate your alone there i think your quite good looking, to be honest.


----------



## A.U.K

Morning team...

up and adam at 5 am...yee gods its early..but I am wide awake..

see you all in awhile..


----------



## d4ead

i went to bed at 4am


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> i went to bed at 4am


Early night for you then, usually more like 7:30 isn't it?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I've been up since 4am, tren always gives me insomnia bl00dy stuff


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> I've been up since 4am, tren always gives me insomnia bl00dy stuff


Did you wake up in a bath of sweat as well? its a nightmare that stuff.


----------



## d4ead

ive had to change my damn bed covers twice a week for the last month

its grim

i turn everything yellow.

fuk me after sex im sleeping in a puddle of sweat instead of cum.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> ive had to change my damn bed covers twice a week for the last month
> 
> its grim
> 
> *i turn everything yellow.*
> 
> fuk me after sex im sleeping in a puddle of sweat instead of cum.


Didn't know tren made you p1ss the bed too :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Did you wake up in a bath of sweat as well? its a nightmare that stuff.


Not that time but I'm sitting in a pool of sweat whilst typing this:confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Hey Ian, I hear someone has been having a dig at you while taking on my persona.

I'm not happy about this cos your a top bloke and really don't deserve it.

Did I mention your good looking, most people can't pull off the up-side-down smile look but let me tell you now... you own it mate!


----------



## d4ead

nice try cheese but its all to late now rofl


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> nice try cheese but its all to late now rofl


Cheers D4 mate. I can carry on insulting ian now lol


----------



## d4ead

cheese the 1 million man  cos thats how you roll


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> cheese the 1 million man  cos thats how you roll


cheese the 1 million 100 thousand man..that was a quick jump


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> cheese the 1 million 100 thousand man..that was a quick jump


I know from 950K to 1.1M in no time thanks lads. I will make it to the leader board before long and then THE WORLD AS YOU... sorry. Ignore that last bit


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I know from 950K to 1.1M in no time thanks lads. I will make it to the leader board before long and then THE WORLD AS YOU... sorry. Ignore that last bit


mate I've been hovering just off the top 10 for weeks...it aint so easy to break in believe me....I'm 11th now and still 1 Million reps short.... :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

still ian even after i repped you?

damn man thats harsh.....

everyone rep ian, all mine all cheeses and all dans go to ian for 2 days so he can breach that gap...


----------



## Cheese

I might have to go and get to know this winger character. I recon its D4's night time escapades with him and urinal that got him up there.

Not saying its not deserved D4, your a star.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> still ian even after i repped you?
> 
> damn man thats harsh.....
> 
> everyone rep ian, all mine all cheeses and all dans go to ian for 2 days so he can breach that gap...


I like your thinking :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

I do rep ian everyday, the only problem is my reps are weak and don't pack the potency of the rest of you.

I rep D4 every day to, i'm a lover not a hater and i'm a rep whore


----------



## d4ead

i rep ian as much as it lets me, and you cheese in fact the whole sperm crue... but it seems to get tighter and tighter with what i can give out


----------



## Cheese

Who wants reps. First to ask gets! I want to see how many i give out so whoever wants them has to do the sums for me.

Obviously if you've already been repped i can't give them again.


----------



## d4ead

can i have mine tomorrow  rofl


----------



## Rob68

Cheese said:


> Who wants reps. First to ask gets! I want to see how many i give out so whoever wants them has to do the sums for me.
> 
> Obviously if you've already been repped i can't give them again.


 :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

RJ68 said:


> :whistling:


Was hoping it would be a regular spermer but as you wish! Send another post to confirm you know the ammount of rep you have already and they will be yours.

Then tell me how many i gave you. Its a test to see the power my 1M reps have.


----------



## Rob68

Cheese said:


> Was hoping it would be a regular spermer but as you wish! Send another post to confirm you know the ammount of rep you have already and they will be yours.
> 
> Then tell me how many i gave you. Its a test to see the power my 1M reps have.


scroll across the rep bar...add reps..then scroll again... :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

for 1 million you should give 10k in rep points cheese


----------



## d4ead

that means every rep of mine is worth 53k and that cheeky watsit already had one of mine today


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> for 1 million you should give 10k in rep points cheese


oi.....do you mind...now he wont send them my way... :ban:


----------



## Cheese

RJ68 said:


> scroll across the rep bar...add reps..then scroll again... :thumbup1:


The rep bar disappears when i give them to you, you obviously don't rep very often as you didn't know this.... for your stupidity.



d4ead said:


> for 1 million you should give 10k in rep points cheese


and becuse D4 has cleared it up you will not recieve my love!!!


----------



## d4ead

go on cheese give it to him anyway or he might neg me. if it works the same in reverse he might neg me 7800 points


----------



## Cheese

I thought it was 10% but wanted to be sure.


----------



## d4ead

that said it would be a bit cruel after i just gave him 53k


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> that said it would be a bit cruel after i just gave him 53k


Plus you can neg him to the tune of 53K if he plays up.

I was always gonna give him some i just wanted a response. He's gone of to a corner somewhere to sulk now and hasn't replied


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> go on cheese give it to him anyway or he might neg me. if it works the same in reverse he might neg me 7800 points


never negged anyone...

theres always a first time...  

cheese keep your reps...it was a bit of fun...


----------



## Cheese

RJ68 said:


> never negged anyone...
> 
> theres always a first time...
> 
> cheese keep your reps...it was a bit of fun...


I like your sportsmanship you should knock around in Dsahna's half ar$ed more you'd fit right in!

Edit: I take it back obviously not on the same level... nevermind


----------



## Rob68

Cheese said:


> Plus you can neg him to the tune of 53K if he plays up.
> 
> I was always gonna give him some i just wanted a response. He's gone of to a corner somewhere to sulk now and hasn't replied


d4ead you give and take the banter fair play to you its how it should be.. :thumbup1:

cheese....grow up fella...


----------



## Cheese

RJ68 said:


> d4ead you give and take the banter fair play to you its how it should be.. :thumbup1:
> 
> cheese....grow up fella...


Unfortunately it went right over your head. Don't take comments so seriously.

I think D4 will vouch for me when I say I never say anything on here with the intention of causing offense.

If you didn't understand the humour then I have edited the comment above. Maybe Dan's thread wouldn't be a good place for to you to hang out.


----------



## Rob68

Cheese said:


> Unfortunately it went right over your head. Don't take comments so seriously.
> 
> I think D4 will vouch for me when I say I never say anything on here with the intention of causing offense.
> 
> If you didn't understand the humour then I have edited the comment above. Maybe Dan's thread wouldn't be a good place for to you to hang out.


leave it as a misunderstanding....


----------



## d4ead

rj cheese is funny as fuk and always just joking, you dont know us yet hang here for a while pal you will work all our little quirks out.

i can vouch for cheese 100%

a bigger **** is hard to find


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha cheese is a great pis$ taker mate:lol:youll realise that us lads are just having a laugh:thumbup1:

We all take things the wrong way sometimes but were great mates us lot:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

RJ68 said:


> leave it as a misunderstanding....


Gladly, take my appologie either way.

Cheers D4... I think lol

Edit: and you Dan! oh and did you see me bigging your journal up. great advertisment that was lol


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> Gladly, take my appologie either way.
> 
> Cheers D4... I think lol
> 
> Edit: and you Dan! oh and did you see me bigging your journal up. great advertisment that was lol


Oh yes i did mate:thumb: it wont be forgotton:wink:


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese am I going to have to give you a spanking, you naughty monkey..Going round casuing trouble..?

Trousers down young man and over my knee you go ( is this grooming btw)

You must play nicely and not talk to strange men..( and they don't get much stranger than us lot)

If I have told you once I have told you a dozen times

Naughty Cheese, Naughty Naughty Cheese..

(why does this feel strangely worrying)


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Cheese am I going to have to give you a spanking, you naughty monkey..Going round casuing trouble..?
> 
> Trousers down young man and over my knee you go ( is this grooming btw)
> 
> You must play nicely and not talk to strange men..( and they don't get much stranger than us lot)
> 
> If I have told you once I have told you a dozen times
> 
> Naughty Cheese, Naughty Naughty Cheese..
> 
> (why does this feel strangely worrying)


 :lol: howdy A, you are ultra gay mate,winton style:thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> :lol: howdy A, you are ultra gay mate,winton style:thumbup1:


Slightly worrying I have no idea where that came from... :lol:

Panic not cheese I am not grooming you in anyway..I only have eyes for Ian..oh and d4ead, Dan is already on a marker with Darren and a few others..

The net is tightening..(oh god here I go again):laugh:


----------



## Cheese

The gayness has just moved up a level.

Yes A it seems i managed to offend that gentleman with 2 minutes of him entering the room (thread).

I didn't even flash him the flesh :confused1:

I consider myself well and truely spanked and will carry on with my day.

My big brothers came to my rescue though so I survived.


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Slightly worrying I have no idea where that came from... :lol:
> 
> Panic not cheese I am not grooming you in anyway..I only have eyes for Ian..oh and d4ead, Dan is already on a marker with Darren and a few others..
> 
> The net is tightening..(oh god here I go again):laugh:


Afew others:eek: spill!!!


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> The gayness has just moved up a level.
> 
> Yes A it seems i managed to offend that gentleman with 2 minutes of him entering the room (thread).
> 
> I didn't even flash him the flesh :confused1:
> 
> I consider myself well and truely spanked and will carry on with my day.
> 
> My big brothers came to my rescue though so I survived.


*No mate you are a great chap and so is RJ, just an internet hiccup mate, it happens to us all..RJ come back matey..join the fun and chaos that is SPERM..* :thumb *:Anyone who doesnt play nicely gets fisted anyway by Dan and taking that forearm is no mean achievement..just ask Prodiver .And just because this is in bold type I am not shouting, you can't shout in pink FFS.* :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Naa you can scream in pink though A:lol: ha ha


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Naa you can scream in pink though A:lol: ha ha


*Hadnt thought of it like that..* :lol:


----------



## Cheese

I'm on to my 5th meal of the day and i just don't want to eat! I'm still full from the last one.

I love food but i hate eating lately. Its a chour rather then a pleasure.


----------



## d4ead

damn ive only had 1 meal


----------



## d4ead

and auk, who are these others??? i dont mind sharing you with my sperm brothers and sisters but outsiders no way im getting jealous now


----------



## Dsahna

Ye what others


----------



## robisco11

Cheese said:


> I'm on to my 5th meal of the day and i just don't want to eat! I'm still full from the last one.
> 
> I love food but i hate eating lately. Its a chour rather then a pleasure.


im on my 5th as well  Its going down a treat though, send me yours, il demolish it for you!


----------



## A.U.K

Oh God I dont know Dan, loads of guys have hit on you mate..Darren, Mat, Pro, Bermodse1, the list goes on and on..AND YOU LOVE IT..

Me, well its Ian and d4ead, neither of which actually want me I just flatter myself they do..lol


----------



## Dsahna

Ive had five meals/shakes too


----------



## Cheese

I'll just throw what i've already eaten back up into the bowl and its all yours mate.

Pre-chewed you could drink it.


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Oh God I dont know Dan, loads of guys have hit on you mate..Darren, Mat, Pro, Bermodse1, the list goes on and on..AND YOU LOVE IT..
> 
> Me, well its Ian and d4ead, neither of which actually want me I just flatter myself they do..lol


I kinda do like it:lol: ha ha:whistling:


----------



## Cheese

A.U.K said:


> Oh God I dont know Dan, loads of guys have hit on you mate..Darren, Mat, Pro, Bermodse1, the list goes on and on..AND YOU LOVE IT..
> 
> Me, well its Ian, cheese and d4ead, neither of which actually want me I just flatter myself they do..lol


Aahhh cheers sweetie.


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> I kinda do like it:lol: ha ha:whistling:


*C0ck tease mate ,C0ck tease...* :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Aahhh cheers sweetie.


*Oh baby that was an oversight on my part of course you are on my list of lust..sorry sweetheart..:bounce:come bounce with me baby*


----------



## d4ead

dont you kid yourself Andy we all want ya


----------



## Dsahna

:devil2: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> dont you kid yourself Andy we all want ya


*well form an orderly queue then..* :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Did you miss my edit in the quote? I thought it might have been to subtle.

Lads, i'm off home so i'll see you all later, hopefully with those before picture


----------



## Dsahna

Later cheesy mate:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

laters cheese mate


----------



## IanStu

ffs I leave the room for a couple of hours and it all goes tits up....see cheese has caused a bit of a bother LOL....actualy cheese that skelator guy is OK once you get to know his p!ss taking humour which I am usualy the brunt of.

Cheese dont know if this was cleared up but rep power is 1% of your total.

did legs today...disaster...was doing warm ups on squats with 50k and bang a blinding pain in my left knee...had to stop straight away...rested a bit and went on to do leg press...leg ext...leg curl...all with much reduced weights...so not sure whats gonna happen now...a miracle I hope


----------



## d4ead

welcome home ian we missed you sooooo much have a big sloppy kiss


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> welcome home ian we missed you sooooo much have a big sloppy kiss


Thanks mate its good to back after such a long time...anyway heres the knee in question...please diagnose the condition and recomend treatment...ta very much


----------



## d4ead

cut it and drain it


----------



## d4ead

i never knew you could flex knee caps


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> cut it and drain it


thanks mate...i'll get right on it


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> ffs I leave the room for a couple of hours and it all goes tits up....see cheese has caused a bit of a bother LOL....actualy cheese that skelator guy is OK once you get to know his p!ss taking humour which I am usualy the brunt of.
> 
> Cheese dont know if this was cleared up but rep power is 1% of your total.
> 
> did legs today...disaster...was doing warm ups on squats with 50k and bang a blinding pain in my left knee...had to stop straight away...rested a bit and went on to do leg press...leg ext...leg curl...all with much reduced weights...so not sure whats gonna happen now...a miracle I hope


Hello bigman:thumb:

:cursing: ive got the same trouble with the same knee!!!

You can still hammer your top half ian,onwards and upwards:wink:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i never knew you could flex knee caps


i dont think I actualy have any knee caps...i think they are just crumbly stuff...like a digestive biscuit


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello bigman:thumb:
> 
> :cursing: ive got the same trouble with the same knee!!!
> 
> You can still hammer your top half ian,onwards and upwards:wink:


i'm fallin to bits Dan...I'm gonna get some straps and bind it real tight next time...hopefully that will help


----------



## Dsahna

It should help mate,give it a decent rest though


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening fellow spermers wont be around much got a meeting for work tonight will be boring falling asleep stuff jesus lol


----------



## d4ead

haha sleep there


----------



## Dsahna

Yeah,stuff jesus:devil2: ha ha hello tara


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Thanks mate its good to back after such a long time...anyway heres the knee in question...please diagnose the condition and recomend treatment...ta very much


*Is that fluid on the knee Ian, I would get some ice on that and get your leg up for the evening..open a nice bottle of wine and relax..*  * and always strap it if its weak mate..you poor love*


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha wine again


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Is that fluid on the knee Ian, I would get some ice on that and get your leg up for the evening..open a nice bottle of wine and relax..*  * and always strap it if its weak mate..you poor love*


thanks for advice Andy...I meant to be not drinking..I've done 2 days now...but I have no will power...I guess a couple of glasses doesnt count does it...its more medicinal than anything :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Lol


----------



## SALKev

how does Cheese do it?! :lol:

ive been rep whoring my a$$ off the last few days but he still comes back without looking hes lifted a finger!

plus i have precious little time compared to what i used to....i dont think i can take this kind of rejection!!! :lol:

beat him to a million though


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> how does Cheese do it?! :lol:
> 
> ive been rep whoring my a$$ off the last few days but he still comes back without looking hes lifted a finger!
> 
> plus i have precious little time compared to what i used to....i dont think i can take this kind of rejection!!! :lol:
> 
> beat him to a million though


simple answer mate...you must be hanging with the wrong crowd


----------



## IanStu

right I've just opened a bottle of a feisty little bourdeaux....its doctors orders...Dr Dan and Dr Andrew....doctor knows best :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> simple answer mate...you must be hanging with the wrong crowd


i think i should go hang out in sperm or something then....

(nice hat)


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> i think i should go hang out in sperm or something then....
> 
> (nice hat)


immerse yourself in sperm and ye shall be rewarded...says so in the bible..I'm sure of it


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> immerse yourself in sperm and ye shall be rewarded...says so in the bible..I'm sure of it


"If thou immerse thyself in sperm thou shall be generously rewarded with all things good and mighty" Spalm SK3:3T


----------



## Cheese

S-A-L said:


> how does Cheese do it?! :lol:
> 
> ive been rep whoring my a$$ off the last few days but he still comes back without looking hes lifted a finger!
> 
> plus i have precious little time compared to what i used to....i dont think i can take this kind of rejection!!! :lol:
> 
> beat him to a million though


Hey Sal, i nearly pm'd you earlier saying "i'm coming to get you" but then i thought nah thats rediculous he won't be racing little old me hahaha how wrong can i be!.

I'm gonna give you some sportsman like reps.

Hello to the rest of you as well.

Yeah ian I was making friends with a local earlier but he turned agressive at the drop of a hat i only repped him:whistling:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> thanks for advice Andy...I meant to be not drinking..I've done 2 days now...but I have no will power...I guess a couple of glasses doesnt count does it...its more medicinal than anything :whistling:


*Quite correct Ian, you are in pain and you need to find solace and relxation at the bottom of a bottle or two..just to take the edge off mate*



IanStu said:


> right I've just opened a bottle of a feisty little bourdeaux....its doctors orders...Dr Dan and Dr Andrew....doctor knows best :tongue:


*Dan is your Doctor, I am your Nurse and have been you right hand for quite sometime now...* :whistling: * Now listen to Nursey, into bed with you, no reading or whatever it is you do under the covers and off to dream land..*


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Hey Sal, i nearly pm'd you earlier saying "i'm coming to get you" but then i thought nah thats rediculous he won't be racing little old me hahaha how wrong can i be!.
> 
> I'm gonna give you some sportsman like reps.
> 
> Hello to the rest of you as well.
> 
> Yeah ian I was making friends with a local earlier but he turned agressive at the drop of a hat i only repped him:whistling:


 :lol:

it was alright when i was at 500k ish and you were under 200 but how things have changed in such little timee....a shame really...you are more of a whore than me! 

(what's your secret?  )


----------



## A.U.K

S-A-L said:


> "If thou immerse thyself in sperm thou shall be generously rewarded with all things good and mighty" Spalm SK3:3T


*Not to mention a lovely complexion..* :tongue:


----------



## A.U.K

*Oh By the By can somone tell me how many reps I have I cant work it out, everyone is saying they have a million plus and I cant work out what mine total up to, thousands or millions..*

*
*

*
Help an old lady would you boys..*


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *Not to mention a lovely complexion..* :tongue:


 :thumb:



A.U.K said:


> *Oh By the By can somone tell me how many reps I have I cant work it out, everyone is saying they have a million plus and I cant work out what mine total up to, thousands or millions..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Help an old lady would you boys..*


i cant tell whether this is serious or not :lol:

if you are.....then there are numbers if you hover over the rep bar under your avi and there are also the number in the top right of the place where you read your comments...

if you're not.....you owe me reps  :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Your just shy of 1.7M.

Sal - honesty, you see. Honesty is my secret that should throw him off the scent


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Your just shy of 1.7M.
> 
> Sal - honesty, you see. Honesty is my secret that should throw him off the scent


filthy liar :lol:

why are you telling AUK he'snearly at 1.7m reps when he's only 670k? :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Ok i did lie, Andrew you are now on just over 1.7M reps.

Another little trick of mine is subliminal messaging as you may or may not have picked up on in the previous post


----------



## A.U.K

*Thank you, I wasnt sure if it was Millions I was in or thousands..*

*
*

*
Yes I am that dense sometimes, but strangely I have a lovely complexion...LOL*


----------



## Cheese

its spending so much time in this thread sperm is good for your skin, so i've heard.


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> its spending so much time in this thread sperm is good for your skin, so i've heard.


*well it could be...but then again..* :whistling:


----------



## A.U.K

*damn and blast I am trying to rep you good people but I am spunked out boys sorry I will return the favours tomorrow ..*


----------



## A.U.K

*Wheres my Ian..???*


----------



## Cheese

My mate / training partner hasn't got round to joining yet but I know he reads this thread so could you all say hello to Jord.

It may put a rocket up his ass and make him get involved.

He might even be reading now.... bit creepy really isn't it!


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Ok i did lie, Andrew you are now on just over 1.7M reps.
> 
> Another little trick of mine is subliminal messaging as you may or may not have picked up on in the previous post


that "you filthy liar" obviously didnt hit home how i meant it to then :laugh:



Cheese said:


> My mate / training partner hasn't got round to joining yet but I know he reads this thread so could you all say hello to Jord.
> 
> It may put a rocket up his ass and make him get involved.
> 
> He might even be reading now.... bit creepy really isn't it!


oh crap....more competition.....do i say hello here?


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> My mate / training partner hasn't got round to joining yet but I know he reads this thread so could you all say hello to Jord.
> 
> It may put a rocket up his ass and make him get involved.
> 
> He might even be reading now.... bit creepy really isn't it!


*Hello Jord,*

*Sign up mate...dont be a lurker..all are welcome. We need some help with the Mighty Cheese.:laugh:*


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *Hello Jord,*
> 
> *Sign up mate...dont be a lurker..all are welcome. **We need some help with the Mighty Cheese **(keeping his reps down)**.**:laugh:*


----------



## Cheese

Thanks chaps, all two of you lmao. See jord look how popular I am. I say jump they say how high :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1

My hypothetical gerbils leg fell off...

[ waits and sees what happens now ]


----------



## Cheese

Hey B, i don't believe we've met *offers hand for shaking*


----------



## Bermondse1

Cheese said:


> Hey B, i don't believe we've met *offers hand for shaking*


Hey Cheese delighted to make your acquaintance sir!

Is your surname Whiz? :lol:

I'm one of the resident blenders...so don't mind me as I feel your washboard stomach... :innocent:


----------



## Dsahna

Is these pics up jay mate


----------



## Cheese

Yes mate in D4's now i've never compressed files before so it took me a while.

B - i've hear all about you, feel free to feel freely.


----------



## Bermondse1

Cheese said:


> B - i've hear all about you


I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing!


----------



## Cheese

Sorry mate i'm usually quiet attentive but i have been trying to get those pictures up. Done now anyway. I got to go and have a shower and get some shut eye. Do you only grace us with your presence during the evening?


----------



## M_at

Evening benders and bender wannabes.

Any of you lot actually go to the gym these days?

LOL


----------



## Prodiver

M_at said:


> Evening benders and bender wannabes.
> 
> Any of you lot actually go to the gym these days?
> 
> LOL


Yes! Fried my back and bi's this afternoon - feeling totally shagged now - especially at these doses. MMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## M_at

Prodiver said:


> Yes! Fried my back and bi's this afternoon - feeling totally shagged now - especially at these doses. MMMMMMMMMMMMM!


Good good - legs for me today - almost vomited. We'll have to wait and see if I can walk tomorrow morning.

It's all at http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/60936-m_ats-journal-34.html


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Wheres my Ian..???*


Don't panic Andy I'm here :thumb:



Cheese said:


> My mate / training partner hasn't got round to joining yet but I know he reads this thread so could you all say hello to Jord.
> 
> It may put a rocket up his ass and make him get involved.
> 
> He might even be reading now.... bit creepy really isn't it!


so I'm guessing you told us this so we might believe that you have friends in the real world...nice try but we're not falling for it:tongue:


----------



## d4ead

Awwww bless cheese has a pretend friend, I used to do that too, but I at least made up semi real sounding names for them... I mean jord ... please

Actualy I'm still in awe over cheeses pics wat a bod, seriously cut....


----------



## A.U.K

Morning Bods Like Gods..

Feel very slow this morning, Tea required, lots of lovely Tea..

Later boys


----------



## d4ead

hello spermbots


----------



## Cheese

Hi chimps, how are you all this morning. I'm tired but give me half an hour and i'll be right as rain. I've got a cup of tea next to me so i'll be fine


----------



## d4ead

good on you cheese mate.


----------



## Beklet

I am being remarkably lazy today having toast and a protein shake for breakfast. Have to work in luton today which is shyte, and my calves have such bad doms i can't put my feet flat on the floor. And it's leg day lol this should be entertaining!


----------



## Prodiver

Morning, spermipositors...


----------



## Dsahna

Morning:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

I know only too well what a spermipositor is, coz a fvcking great horsefly once used one to try to implant an egg in me and I've never been the same since...


----------



## Cheese

Cheese said:


> This is a bird from school who I nailed.
> 
> She was in bike trader but can't be bothered to find the page.


I recieved one post back about this, so I have reposted it here.

This deserves more than one measelly response. It was one of many of my moments of greatness. May even post some pictures of my other achievements if I recieve the credit due :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Must note... I know this won't appeal to 50% of the people who frequent this thread but i don't care to be brutally honest. :tt2:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Must note... I know this won't appeal to 50% of the people who frequent this thread but i don't care to be brutally honest. :tt2:


yeah but there is 50% that it does appeal to...so you had her did you...how many times..when...where....more details please :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

HELLO eveyrone happy joy joy ina good mood i like deadlifts i have decided haha :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

I was about 17/18 I think. She came to one of my many house parties, she was one of my first 5 i would guess cos i didn't hit my stride till i got to 19. Think she was about 16 but if she was younger I would never admit to it :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Yes ,details cheese:thumb:

And pics of you two at it, or it didnt happen mate ha ha ha


----------



## Cheese

LMAO, the first reps i get for this picture are from a female member. Amazing


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> I recieved one post back about this, so I have reposted it here.
> 
> This deserves more than one measelly response. It was one of many of my moments of greatness. May even post some pictures of my other achievements if I recieve the credit due :lol:


*Unfortunate that she has* *"BIKE"* *written across her breasts.*  * I am sure she is a very nice young lady.*


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> HELLO eveyrone happy joy joy ina good mood i like deadlifts i have decided haha :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Morning...glad your joyful today....but deadlifts = the devils work



Cheese said:


> I was about 17/18 I think. She came to one of my many house parties, she was one of my first 5 i would guess cos i didn't hit my stride till i got to 19. Think she was about 16 but if she was younger I would never admit to it :whistling:


lucky bastard :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Beklet said:


> I am being remarkably lazy today having toast and a protein shake for breakfast. Have to work in luton today which is shyte, and my calves have such bad doms i can't put my feet flat on the floor. And it's leg day lol this should be entertaining!


Lol i can feel for ya hun, (tried to rep ya but i gotta spread it about first haha) I wore heels yesterday and my fcuking calves and hams today are killing plus DOMS from Monday workout lol

Have fun training lol x


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Yes ,details cheese:thumb:
> 
> And pics of you two at it, or it didnt happen mate ha ha ha


It was a one night stand mate, thus i don't have pictures and i'm guessing she'd never admit it to anybody if they asked her, actually she'd probably deny it to the death, rofl, couldn't blame her.


----------



## Bettyboo

I gotta go to college tomorrow to see about my fd degree, they said its full but i can put my name down and wait for a place cause loads drop out, and see what else I can do in the meantime.,Fingers crossed for me folks!


----------



## Dsahna

Conveniant jay,very,very conveniant mate ha ha:wink:


----------



## Cheese

Another one for you, again no photo's together but i have nothing to prove so take it how you may. Her name is Melissa as you can see modelled for Fusion, this picture was taken in Holland.


----------



## IanStu

did everyone die....


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> did everyone die....


*No mate I was picking you out some leather shorts..* :whistling:










*whaddya think??* :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *No mate I was picking you out some leather shorts..* :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *whaddya think??* :thumb:


LOL....yup think I could carry that off...not quite sure where I would wear them...maybe when I'm shopping in waitrose or something....give me a few weeks to get my abbs up and running and I'll model em for ya :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> LOL....yup think I could carry that off...not quite sure where I would wear them...maybe when I'm shopping in waitrose or something....give me a few weeks to get my abbs up and running and I'll model em for ya :thumb:


*Your'e on * :thumb: *..*


----------



## Chris1

A whole thread of homosexuality and I haven't posted once.

mmmmmmmmmmmmm, my spidey senses may be failing!

Now make love to me Patrick like it's my first time


----------



## A.U.K

Chris1 said:


> A whole thread of homosexuality and I haven't posted once.
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm, my spidey senses may be failing!
> 
> Now make love to me Patrick like it's my first time


*Well if you are homosexual feel free to join in .. though I think asking Pat to make it like it was your 1st time is a bit of a tall order.* :whistling:


----------



## Chris1

Unfortunately I am not a real homosexual Andrew.

Although Darren does think it is only a matter of time.


----------



## A.U.K

Chris1 said:


> Unfortunately I am not a real homosexual Andrew.
> 
> Although Darren does think it is only a matter of time.


*Fair enough mate, we welcome heterosexuals as well so stick around anyway..you may like it and as you are a friend of Darrens you cant be all bad..feel free to shoot your opinons and anything else you so desire on this journal of journals but you have to flirt along with the rest of the straight boys B]* :thumb:

*
*

*
**Welcome*


----------



## Chris1

I'm also a friend of yours Andrew if you check your friends list lol

It was a while ago and you were drunk, you know how it is.

I also changed my name since then


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *we welcome heterosexuals as well*


*
*

*
yes there are a few of us, cowering timidly in the shadows * :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

Timid? Huh. Had a craving for ice cream so made myself a chilly treat. Frozen strawberries, greek yoghurt and strawberry whey blended together. Yum.


----------



## Chris1

If you lived closer Bek you could have used me as a plate


----------



## IanStu

Beklet said:


> Timid? Huh. Had a craving for ice cream so made myself a chilly treat. Frozen strawberries, greek yoghurt and strawberry whey blended together. Yum.


yummy



Chris1 said:


> If you lived closer Bek you could have used me as a plate


yucky


----------



## Chris1

She loves it


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> I gotta go to college tomorrow to see about my fd degree, they said its full but i can put my name down and wait for a place cause loads drop out, and see what else I can do in the meantime.,Fingers crossed for me folks!


fingers crossed babe



IanStu said:


> did everyone die....


i take it thats not aimed at me 



Chris1 said:


> A whole thread of homosexuality and I haven't posted once.
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm, my spidey senses may be failing!
> 
> Now make love to me Patrick like it's my first time


ahhh chris welcome to my humble haunt 



Chris1 said:


> Unfortunately I am not a real homosexual Andrew.
> 
> Although Darren does think it is only a matter of time.


yes in fact his excuse for not chatting me up was because he believed he stood a chance with you.... nice


----------



## Beklet

But Chris you're so hot it would have melted straightaway!


----------



## d4ead

cheese mate regarding your lack of pictures i cant believe you don't protect yourself...

get a mobile phone pic of every bird you shag on top of you... that was they can never claim rape.. sorry but in this day and age you have to use protection.

I used to carry a camera for exactly that reason... before you got um on phones i mean.


----------



## d4ead

Beklet said:


> But Chris you're so hot it would have melted straightaway!


giving you an excuse to lick around the edges and venture lower down


----------



## A.U.K

Chris1 said:


> I'm also a friend of yours Andrew if you check your friends list lol
> 
> It was a while ago and you were drunk, you know how it is.
> 
> I also changed my name since then


You are, I was, you changed your name..from what? :laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> yes there are a few of us, cowering timidly in the shadows :confused1:


*In leather shorts..* :lol:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> giving you an excuse to lick around the edges and venture lower down


you've surfaced then....has the sun set already...you can rise up safely from your coffin


----------



## Prodiver

Chris1 said:


> A whole thread of homosexuality and I haven't posted once.
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm, my spidey senses may be failing!
> 
> Now make love to me Patrick like it's my first time


Now that's going to be difficult...

But I warn you, you may not survive!


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> you've surfaced then....has the sun set already...you can rise up safely from your coffin


yup yup

youd be surprised at how comfy these better quality coffins are..


----------



## Chris1

Bek, you just keep making me smile 

Andrew, I was Windsor81.

Patrick, as long as we can cuddle after.

D4ead, you were 1 more Vodka from a reach around!


----------



## d4ead

damn why didnt you hint, i would have had a bed to sleep in that night


----------



## Prodiver

Chris1 said:


> ...
> 
> Patrick, as long as we can cuddle after.


That's twinkie stuff!

Anyway, 1. You seem to have no idea what you're missing (or am I wrong?) and 2. If you like fvcking and blow jobs I don't know why you don't just give in gracefully and put Darren out of his misery...

I'll stroll down after...


----------



## A.U.K

Chris1 said:


> Bek, you just keep making me smile
> 
> Andrew, I was Windsor81.
> 
> Patrick, as long as we can cuddle after.
> 
> D4ead, you were 1 more Vodka from a reach around!


*Oh hello yes of course I remember you..I had no idea you had changed your name..* :confused1:


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Thanks chaps, all two of you lmao. See jord look how popular I am. I say jump they say how high :lol: :lol:


dream on lord of losers


----------



## jamie seagia

hers mine


----------



## Chris1

Prodiver said:


> That's twinkie stuff!
> 
> Anyway, 1. You seem to have no idea what you're missing (or am I wrong?) and 2. If you like fvcking and blow jobs I don't know why you don't just give in gracefully and put Darren out of his misery...
> 
> I'll stroll down after...


Darrens a married man Patrick!! You know that!

Paul would kill me


----------



## A.U.K

jamie seagia said:


> hers mine


Welcome Jamie..


----------



## Cheese

S-A-L said:


> dream on lord of losers


Haha, cheers for the comments/reps earlier. He's all front people! He comes across all abbrasive and rufty tufty but he's been sweet talking me behind closed doors.


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> dream on lord of losers


Fcuking love your avvy tag sal:thumb: which cheeky fùcker said you look like kevin off coronation stcome on own up!!!!


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Haha, cheers for the comments/reps earlier. He's all front people! He comes across all abbrasive and rufty tufty but he's been sweet talking me behind closed doors.


I called you a filthy liar before......and i still am! :tongue: 



Dsahna said:


> Fcuking love your avvy tag sal:thumb: which cheeky fùcker said you look like kevin off coronation stcome on own up!!!!


cheers mate :beer: i know...the cheek of it, hope that bastard rots in hell whoever it was :lol: :lol:

(my bet's Cheese :lol: )


----------



## Dsahna

Yep,thats got cheese written all over it mate:lol:

Pah,kevin ffs!!!what a pi$$


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Yep,thats got cheese written all over it mate:lol:
> 
> Pah,kevin ffs!!!what a pi$$


im shocked that anyone would stoop so low!!


----------



## d4ead

I liked your rep whoring thread sal, nice going mate, how far ahead of cheese are you now??


----------



## Bettyboo

ello spermers i cant sleep again... :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Just me here babe, your going to be bolloxed when the kids wake you in 5 hours


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh yeah bullox, and when i go to the gym lol


----------



## d4ead

I find the gym easyer then the kids


----------



## Cheese

S-A-L said:


> I called you a filthy liar before......and i still am! :tongue:
> 
> cheers mate :beer: i know...the cheek of it, hope that bastard rots in hell whoever it was :lol: :lol:
> 
> (my bet's Cheese :lol: )


In all honesty I have no idea what your talking about :confused1: .

Just checked out your profile and pmsl, Tyrone is supposed to be your mate you cheating ba5tard :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Mornin spermers.


----------



## d4ead

right well i only got 4 reps yesterday... you lot aint pulling your weight grrrrr.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> right well i only got 4 reps yesterday... you lot aint pulling your weight grrrrr.


yes and I was somewhat lacking too in that department.....from certain members who shall be nameless..cough*d4ead*cough...splutter...vomit


----------



## d4ead

i dont know why but it seems to think i love you and rep you to much.... damn thing, ive blown my load today allready


----------



## d4ead

still i looked after my little sperm crew think i hit everyone thats hit me in the last 2 days :0

*except jen, who i owe one to cos she repped me for asking to bum her.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> still i looked after my little sperm crew think i hit everyone thats hit me in the last 2 days :0
> 
> *except jen, who i owe one to cos she repped me for asking to bum her.


If you got repped after asking to bum her your definately in. Its like inviting you in for coffee. She winked and made the come hither gesture with her finger via the means of the internet.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> If you got repped after asking to bum her your definately in. Its like inviting you in for coffee. She winked and made the come hither gesture with her finger via the means of the internet.


haha, im not 100% sure she realised shed done it rofl......

i hit on every female here its about time 1 of the gave in to my suggestions.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i dont know why but it seems to think i love you and rep you to much.... damn thing, ive blown my load today allready


you dont love me that much as you aint repped me for 2 days...I'm not bitter and twisted with hatred and rage though as reps have no meaning to me whatsoever...

Love and peace man :cool2:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> you dont love me that much as you aint repped me for 2 days...I'm not bitter and twisted with hatred and rage though as reps have no meaning to me whatsoever...
> 
> Love and peace man :cool2:


thats not true...

i repped you today and i also repped you the day before yesterday....

although i guess the dates may be wrong cos my day of course runs over the 2 dates so it would depend if i repped you before or after work


----------



## IanStu

IanStu said:


> you dont love me that much as you aint repped me for 2 days...I'm not bitter and twisted with hatred and rage though as reps have no meaning to me whatsoever...
> 
> Love and peace man :cool2:


errrrr...ignore that last post...seems it was bollox...thanks for reps my young lovely :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> If you got repped after asking to bum her your definately in. Its like inviting you in for coffee. She winked and made the come hither gesture with her finger via the means of the internet.


dont you just love it when a girl invites you in for coffee........ i have an erection before im in the door and set my phone to photo mode in advance


----------



## d4ead

is jen single by the way???


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> is jen single by the way???


no she has a bloke in tow


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> no she has a bloke in tow


yeh thought so


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> yeh thought so


and she also told me she dont like good looking guys..so thats me out...but you lot have a shot


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> dont you just love it when a girl invites you in for coffee........ i have an erection before im in the door and set my phone to photo mode in advance


I've never been invited in for coffee, only a shag :no: I like coffee as well :confused1:

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

there was a time when i was out on student night, pound a pint back then i had done 27 pints and was so stuffed i couldn't walk. this girl basicaly carried me back to her place. I kept telling her there was no way i could get it up, well she proved me wrong and after a night of sex we fell asleep.

i get woken by a kiss and she says 'i have to go to school now, let yourself out'

i laid there terrified that her parents would be waiting outside the room for about 2 hours before doing a runner. i get out side the house and realise i have no idea where i am at all or how i got there or how to get home.

took me 2 hours to get off the estate.

mess.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> there was a time when i was out on student night, pound a pint back then i had done 27 pints and was so stuffed i couldn't walk. this girl basicaly carried me back to her place. I kept telling her there was no way i could get it up, well she proved me wrong and after a night of sex we fell asleep.
> 
> i get woken by a kiss and she says 'i have to go to school now, let yourself out'
> 
> i laid there terrified that her parents would be waiting outside the room for about 2 hours before doing a runner. i get out side the house and realise i have no idea where i am at all or how i got there or how to get home.
> 
> took me 2 hours to get off the estate.
> 
> mess.


LMFAO, going to school!

One of my mates walked across the landing in this girls house naked to go for a pis5 not knowing she lived with her parents. Her mom came out of the bedroom to investigate, blushes all round 

Good darts for the 27 pints... holly mother of god. I wouldn't have woken up again.. ever


----------



## d4ead

i was sick for over a week...


----------



## IanStu

been to the gym did shoulders...was meant to do biceps aswell but felt to knackered so will do them tommorow with back...

Also some very tragic news to report...I've got bags under my eyes...I noticed em when i was doing side laterals infront of the mirror...nearly dropped the weights...its a sad day for humanity and the world in general...I hope this news hasnt traumatised you too much...very sorry if it has


----------



## A.U.K

You have not got bags under your eyes, it was simply a raking light and a bad mirror..

You want to see mine, I could pack them and go on a world cruise..


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> You have not got bags under your eyes, it was simply a raking light and a bad mirror..
> 
> You want to see mine, I could pack them and go on a world cruise..


LOL...well by the looks of my eyes today I'll be joining you very soon


----------



## IanStu

how old are you Andy if you dont mind me asking...I'm crap at guessing ages...I'd peg you at mid to late 30's....hope you aint 20 or something...would be very embarassing


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> how old are you Andy if you dont mind me asking...I'm crap at guessing ages...I'd peg you at mid to late 30's....hope you aint 20 or something...would be very embarassing


Late 30's oh Ian I love you even more..:laugh:

I am *47* years old.. I owe you reps for that..


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Late 30's oh Ian I love you even more..:laugh:
> 
> I am *47* years old.. I owe you reps for that..


realy...so we're more or less the same age...you dont look it mate I would never have guessed that in a million years


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> realy...so we're more or less the same age...you dont look it mate I would never have guessed that in a million years


well you are younger and in fact look a lot younger than me..and I dont drink so there is no justice..


----------



## Cheese

I'm guessing your 42 then Ian if your around that age.


----------



## Cheese

Good fternoon A, haven't spoken for a while.


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Good fternoon A, haven't spoken for a while.


Good afternoon Jay, yes we have been a bit quiet havent we..

I guess we didnt post at similar times..what happened to Jord did he sign up yet???


----------



## Cheese

Nah, told him I got some stick and now everyone thinks I'm a loner with imaginary friends.

He struggles to get the computer off his missus.... Facebook... say no more :no:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I'm guessing your 42 then Ian if your around that age.


46 mate....but look 16 :rolleye:


----------



## d4ead

so in our little clan it would go

prodiver

auk

ian

bob

me

dan

cheese

leaving out the girls of cource to save there dignity..

ohh look im a young one again..


----------



## Cheese

Baby of the bunch, I wasn't happy turning 25 but now it doesn't seem so bad!

The older ones are the gays? Is ian going to go through the change within the next few years?


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Baby of the bunch, I wasn't happy turning 25 but now it doesn't seem so bad!
> 
> *The older ones are the gays? Is ian going to go through the change within the next few years?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *I am sure if and when he does you will be the first to know..* :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Baby of the bunch, I wasn't happy turning 25 but now it doesn't seem so bad!
> 
> The older ones are the gays? Is ian going to go through the change within the next few years?


may as well mate...the way my sex life is at the moment....

at least I'm near the top in that list...hooray


----------



## Cheese

Turn that frown upside down.... go on.... try.... oh don't dother then!

Andrew would definately bone you, you'd be well away. And i recon andrews the type of bloke who'd would thank you afterwards (because he's a nice bloke not because he's a fat bird) and make you a cup of tea in the morning.


----------



## d4ead

ok controversy.... were would you have listed people if you didnt know there age and just went by the pics on here????

i think

prodiver

dan

bob

auk

ian

cheese

me


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ok controversy.... were would you have listed people if you didnt know there age and just went by the pics on here????
> 
> i think
> 
> prodiver
> 
> dan
> 
> bob
> 
> auk
> 
> ian
> 
> cheese
> 
> me


Patrick

bob

d4ead

cheese

Andy

Dan

Me


----------



## IanStu

actualy if I did it seriously it would be...

Patrick

Bob

Andy

Me

D4ead

Dan

Cheese


----------



## d4ead

i have to admit in dans new avis he looks his age, but i always think of his original avi, i think he looks about 50 in that pic.


----------



## d4ead

its teh bags under the eyes i think


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> actualy if I did it seriously it would be...
> 
> Patrick
> 
> Bob
> 
> Andy
> 
> Me
> 
> D4ead
> 
> Dan
> 
> Cheese


As above :thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

*Me ..*

*
Me..*

*
Me..*

*
Me..*

*
Me..*

*
Me..*

*
*

*
*

*
Its all about MEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i have to admit in dans new avis he looks his age, but i always think of his original avi, i think he looks about 50 in that pic.


Harsh mate...very harsh.....I think in the latest huge pic he posted he looked realy young


----------



## Beklet

d4ead said:


> so in our little clan it would go
> 
> prodiver
> 
> auk
> 
> ian
> 
> bob
> 
> me
> 
> dan
> 
> cheese
> 
> leaving out the girls of cource to save there dignity..
> 
> ohh look im a young one again..


Lol everyone knows how old I am anyway.....as long as I don't look older it's all good


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> actualy if I did it seriously it would be...
> 
> Patrick
> 
> Bob
> 
> Andy
> 
> Me
> 
> D4ead
> 
> Dan
> 
> Cheese


Ian mate,ever heard the song that goes"HOW CAN I LOVE YOU MORE" think its by m-people,well im singing that song to you right now mate ha ha ha:thumb: :thumb: :lol:

And dead, :crying: i thought you loved my ass buddy,really did mate!!

:lol: :lol: ha ha,that pic is ****e,but FIFTY!!!!! that is fcuking nasty dead!!!

:wink:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Ian mate,ever heard the song that goes"HOW CAN I LOVE YOU MORE" think its by m-people,well im singing that song to you right now mate ha ha ha:thumb: :thumb: :lol:
> 
> And dead, :crying: i thought you loved my ass buddy,really did mate!!
> 
> :lol: :lol: ha ha,that pic is ****e,but FIFTY!!!!! that is fcuking nasty dead!!!
> 
> :wink:


it was only that 1 pic buddy, and i thought you were a very dishy and big fifty yo. i even repped you and told you soo at the time. I was really surprised when you changed your avi and suddenly looked 18...


----------



## Dsahna

Im still crying here:crying:

Ha ha ha you okay mate


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> I liked your rep whoring thread sal, nice going mate, how far ahead of cheese are you now??


minus 50k or something? :sad: how did things turn around so quickly....no student should overtake his master :lol:



Cheese said:


> In all honesty I have no idea what your talking about :confused1: .
> 
> Just checked out your profile and pmsl, Tyrone is supposed to be your mate you cheating ba5tard :lol:


i cant remember what i was talking about and im too lazy to go back and check so lets drop that bit :thumb:

:lol: :lol: at 2nd bit


----------



## d4ead

its ok im still ahead of you all, but if some of you dont rep me more i wont be for long rofl


----------



## IanStu

just want to say a huge public congratulations to Andrew who has been chosen by one of the worlds premier players to do a couple of recitals with him...he was chosen over much bigger and better known soloists and he is justifiably thrilled and exited about this....I think he is to modest to tell us...so I just wanted to share his news...well done mate


----------



## SALKev

congratulationss Andrew :bounce: :beer:

d4ead, you'll get some when ive finished my debt list  (as will you big D, cheers very much mate  )


----------



## Cheese

Lads whats going on i'm here all day slogging my heart out, fingers bleeding to earn reps, Sal turns up says cheese has 50k more then me all of a sudden i'm playing catch up again. :confused1:

Sal fair play mate your good at 30 second rep whoring :thumbup1:

Rant over how is everyone this evening?


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Lads whats going on i'm here all day slogging my heart out, fingers bleeding to earn reps, Sal turns up says cheese has 50k more then me all of a sudden i'm playing catch up again. :confused1:
> 
> Sal fair play mate your good at 30 second rep whoring :thumbup1:
> 
> Rant over how is everyone this evening?


:laugh: you dont have much to catch up with though mate, mark my word you'll be up by about 80-150k tommorow, then ill have no chance - will not be on tommorow and so your chance for a definite victory has come, use it wisely :lol: :thumb:

my head hurts


----------



## SALKev

goodnight spermers - im shattered


----------



## Cheese

Good night mate

btw i'm not usually on all weekend so theres your chance.


----------



## A.U.K

Evening all, hows it hanging..

Just came back from a rehearsal, nothing fancy, all very low key..

Has there been much action here?


----------



## ElfinTan

I've completely lost the thread in here....I just can't keep up!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> just want to say a huge public congratulations to Andrew who has been chosen by one of the worlds premier players to do a couple of recitals with him...he was chosen over much bigger and better known soloists and he is justifiably thrilled and exited about this....I think he is to modest to tell us...so I just wanted to share his news...well done mate


Many congratulations andrew:thumb:you are an inspiration in your kindness and selflessness,you deserve all the success in the world buddy

Knock em dead mate


----------



## ElfinTan

Fantastic!!!! xxx


----------



## A.U.K

aww thanks guys, the concerts aren't till next summer but that gives me jan-april to prepare..

I didnt see Ians post bless him I wasnt going to tell folks in general as it seemed a bit silly here on a BB forum, but yes its a huge deal for me and I am very honoured to be asked..I think we will play one *Bach Concerto* possibly two and/or *"The Arrival of The Queen Of Sheba"* I think I posted this before but if you missed it here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTJ41_83llQ, this is one of the top German players.

This video of the *Queen of Sheba* is only three minutes long but it whips along and is very famous so you cant fuk up, everyone in the hall will know it very well so mistakes are unforgivable, so no pressure then..

Anyhoo so there you have it, my news, couldn't have come at a better time.. I will try to get the concerts filmed and post the result..I will be the pretty one in case you were uncertain who is who..

Thanks for all you kind words and love and respect to you all..

Andrew

x


----------



## bigbob33

Congratulations andrew, you must be well chuffed

oh and morning everyone!


----------



## M_at

Morning Mr Bob Sir!


----------



## d4ead

morning my little fruit cakes


----------



## Dsahna

:wink:morning


----------



## A.U.K

Morning Ladies..


----------



## Dsahna

A :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Morning Dan..

Just waking up here, need tea..


----------



## Dsahna

Lol, i know mate...im still sleeping too:lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Christ I look rough..LOL, you'd think I had been out on the p1ss all night, pulled through several hedges backwards and wound up in the gutter..

That of course is merely a description of what it would take to make most normal people look like I do first thing in the morning..


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Sperms been lively this morning, hello to you all.


----------



## d4ead

morning all, going to meet a friend for a late breakfast now ive survived the school run. catch you all a bit laters.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> morning all, going to meet a friend for a late breakfast now ive survived the school run. catch you all a bit laters.


Yeah yeah of course we believe you've got friends....anyway enjoy your breakfast with this special friend hope you dont get to lonely on your own :laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> morning all, going to meet a friend for a late breakfast now ive survived the school run. catch you all a bit laters.


Have a big one, not some measly little piece of toast and a whiff of jam..or worse the dreaded continental breakfast..YUK..Get some bacon and eggs down yer neck..a nice mug of tea and some good old and distinctly non healty white bread toasted with lashings of butter..

Did I really just say *"lashings"* how very "*Billy Bunter"*


----------



## A.U.K

bigbob33 said:


> Congratulations andrew, you must be well chuffed
> 
> oh and morning everyone!


Thanks Bob, sorry I didnt see your post mate..

Much appreaciated..


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to the gym.....back and biceps...later spunkers


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Have a big one, not some measly little piece of toast and a whiff of jam..or worse the dreaded continental breakfast..YUK..Get some bacon and eggs down yer neck..a nice mug of tea and some good old and distinctly non healty white bread toasted with lashings of butter..
> 
> Did I really just say *"lashings"* how very "*Billy Bunter"*


*Crikey! * Any doughnuts, you chaps?

Congrats on the concert bookings, Andrew!


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> *Crikey! *Any doughnuts, you chaps?
> 
> Congrats on the concert bookings, Andrew!


Thanks Pat..

Oh god yes my neighbours husband bought me in a bag of doughnuts for my moring tea break..lovely..


----------



## d4ead

elo all


----------



## belly76

ggod day started reading start of thread got to page 15 then had to skip to end going to gym at 6 lmfao


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> elo all


Watcha d4ead..

Hows you doing mate..


----------



## belly76

cool site man just joined today was just looking for so info on global britanic but found sperm instead lol


----------



## belly76

felt so wrong saying that


----------



## A.U.K

belly76 said:


> cool site man just joined today was just looking for so info on global britanic but found sperm instead lol


*Post your question re Global Britanic in the general conversation section I am sure somone will help you..Start a new thread called Global Britanic.*



belly76 said:


> felt so wrong saying that


*You'll get used to it mate dont worry..* :thumb:

*Welcome by the way..*


----------



## belly76

cheers bud its cool found some info was just liking reading the crack in here thought id get involved


----------



## IanStu

OK spermites...back from gym had a cracking session...back and biceps...went realy well..for some reason felt very strong so did extra sets and added a little weight...funny how things change...yesterday I cut short my training as I felt so tired...so I'm feeling realy good now plus its Friday so..happy days


----------



## d4ead

evening fuktards


----------



## A.U.K

belly76 said:


> cheers bud its cool found some info was just liking reading the crack in here thought id get involved


well so long as you have a sense of humour about yourself and the ability to laugh at yourself as well as others you are in the best thread on this board.. :thumb:

We take no prisoners here, its a free for all, and yes the crack gets lively..You will find a real mix of people here, Guys, Gals, Gays and Would be Gays (if only they could afford the wardrobe), its a real mix but there is a lot of heart here and thats why we stick together..We all care very much about our friends in here..So stick around and go with the flow, leave any preconceptions outside the door and pull up a chair..The others will all be along in a bit and will say hello I am sure.. 

So welcome to Sperm belly76 lets hope you are as twisted and deviant as the rest of us.. :whistling:

Rock and roll baby rock and roll..(or whatever musical genre takes your fancy)


----------



## d4ead

sorry cheese and sal rep power run out your first tomorrow


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> evening fuktards


evening gorgeous have you had a good day?


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> OK spermites...back from gym had a cracking session...back and biceps...went realy well..for some reason felt very strong so did extra sets and added a little weight...funny how things change...yesterday I cut short my training as I felt so tired...so I'm feeling realy good now plus its Friday so..happy days


Well done mate, did you get the PUMP..?

Glad it went well.. :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Well done mate, did you get the PUMP..?
> 
> Glad it went well.. :thumb:


Yes mate I got the pump...felt and looked awsome...wish I had took my camera with me


----------



## d4ead

hey all,

im ok day was fine.

im still really depressed just cant break this miserable mentle cycle.

welcome belly76, were all total fuktards so it looks like you will fit in here. ps is that your birth year? what month?? i need to know if your older then me???


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> evening fuktards


get back in your box...the suns still up


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Yes mate I got the pump...felt and looked awsome...wish I had took my camera with me


*So do I, oh So do I * :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> get back in your box...the suns still up


today is a daylight day.... you know if i didnt inject mt2 i d be the same colour as my Royal Dalton toilet


----------



## IanStu

Hello bellyup...welcome to the bucket of sperm...get posting


----------



## belly76

d4ead 11 th of april


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> today is a daylight day.... you know if i didnt inject mt2 i d be the same colour as my Royal Dalton toilet


so thats white with skid marks then


----------



## belly76

d4ead april man


----------



## IanStu

just so every one knows I've tried to rep you all...but got the..you gotta spread ya juice message for every one of you...so I gotta go and find some [email protected] to rep so I can do you


----------



## belly76

how do i put the quotes in helpppppppppp


----------



## belly76

got it im so f...ing thick tipical goerdie


----------



## d4ead

belly76 said:


> how do i put the quotes in helpppppppppp


easy just click quote in the bottom right hand side. If you want to use more then 1, use multi quote to select them then click make new reply.



belly76 said:


> got it im so f...ing thick tipical goerdie


yup, thats been proved time and time here...


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> got it im so f...ing thick tipical goerdie


you're doing better than I did on my first day...didnt have a fvckin clue about anything


----------



## d4ead

belly76 said:


> d4ead 11 th of april


thats good so im 1 younger again woot.... damn old fart


----------



## A.U.K

belly76 said:


> got it im so f...ing thick tipical goerdie


*Tell us a bit about yourself mate so we know something of you ..* 

*Andrew *


----------



## belly76

so where is land of rape and honey ?


----------



## belly76

about 5ft 7 skin head piecing blue eyes


----------



## belly76

A.U.K u like lol


----------



## d4ead

belly76 said:


> so where is land of rape and honey ?


a magicle place full of semi naked teens and a never ending supply of baby oil



belly76 said:


> about 5ft 7 skin head piecing blue eyes


are you related to dan?



belly76 said:


> A.U.K u like lol


your male he has no other requirements...


----------



## belly76

pmsl class


----------



## d4ead

i was going to rep you belly to give you some colour under your pic but im all out... sure some of the other boys will give you your first 

we look after our own here in sperm..


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> A.U.K u like lol


hands off...he's mine


----------



## d4ead

hang on a minute NO PIC thats a FAIL get 1 up this instant!!!!


----------



## belly76

anyways im stephen 33 newcastle plasterer by trade untill house market fell apart now sitting on my ass thinking what the f..k now


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> hands off...he's mine


oi share with your fellow spermets


----------



## d4ead

belly76 said:


> anyways im stephen 33 newcastle plasterer by trade untill house market fell apart now sitting on my ass thinking what the f..k now


damn you are related to dan


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i was going to rep you belly to give you some colour under your pic but im all out... sure some of the other boys will give you your first
> 
> we look after our own here in sperm..


I guess I could rep you...but you would have a huge number of reps for just 12 posts...dont know if that fair....oh what the fvck i'll do it...you might wanna hold onto something it could hurt


----------



## belly76

lol wait till i put my retainer in ian


----------



## belly76

cant find lead for camera or would put pic up


----------



## d4ead

he wont even notice you pussy amount ian... story of your life really


----------



## Cheese

No pic no reps,

How you doing belly, nice to have you amongst us. I was gonna shorten your name but didn't want to offend you in my first post :lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha thats sooo funny in the old days it would have taken a year to get that many coloured squares rofl


----------



## belly76

ian is it over didnt feel a thing u hung like a wasp


----------



## d4ead

why break a habit cheese you offend all our new visitors


----------



## d4ead

ok so cheese dan and auk all get my love....... but what the hells happened to the rest of you its been days since ive seen any real rep lovin.... grrrr


----------



## Cheese

pmsl, that was once!!!


----------



## belly76

jesus cheese how long u diet for that holiday


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> ian is it over didnt feel a thing u hung like a wasp


you been talking to my missis


----------



## Cheese

Haha we been though this, i was ill while i was over there very little food and dehydrated.

Best shape of my life, haha


----------



## belly76

haha who needs a cutter when u can get a good bout of sickness lol


----------



## d4ead

and no he didnt photoshop that pic at all


----------



## belly76

roll on five oclock get away from these kids to harmony of the gym triceps and biceps tonight


----------



## IanStu

Bellend...there seems to be some confusion here....the rules are quite simple..I rep you...you rep me....do your duty


----------



## belly76

forgive me how the hell do i do that


----------



## Cheese

Ian it only worth 2.5 points i wouldn't worry too much.

D4 i wouldn't know how to use photoshop if it feel on my foot. Don't even have it on my computer.... you biiaaatch :lol:


----------



## belly76

u get it ian hope i did not hurt u too much


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> forgive me how the hell do i do that


you see the little man underneath the rep bars...the one in the middle with a white collar...click on him....then put a message in the box and click it.....


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> you see the little man underneath the rep bars...the one in the middle with a white collar...click on him....then put an insult in the box and click it.....


Edited


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Ian it only worth 2.5 points i wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> D4 i wouldn't know how to use photoshop if it feel on my foot. Don't even have it on my computer.... you biiaaatch :lol:


of cource i beleive you, not even installed yes yes..... :cool2:



belly76 said:


> forgive me how the hell do i do that


click the vicar/ref looking chap under our pics at the bottom select positive and write a humerus and snazzy comment.



belly76 said:


> u get it ian hope i did not hurt u too much


that i doubt, the more reps you have the more reps you give. so say 1 of my reps is pretty much worth the same as all the other lightweights here put together... well so they tell me

*although i would liek to point out that every little helps and its only there gracious reps that have put me at this level were im able to help boost all of them in return 

+ ian is very very sexy, you too dan, ohhh and you andy of course.... not sure about photoshop cheese though he could look like anything..


----------



## belly76

sorry man pressed wrong one lol have done it propper now


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Ian it only worth 2.5 points i wouldn't worry too much.


No they are worth 471 points...they all count my friend :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:
 

> Bellend...there seems to be some confusion here....the rules are quite simple..I rep you...you rep me....do your duty


D4 Dan... I was thinking the same thing :thumb:


----------



## belly76

what do points make


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Edited


maybe you should underline or bold the edit so the dimwits notice it


----------



## d4ead

belly76 said:


> what do points make


a bigger penis apparently


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> D4 Dan... I was thinking the same thing :thumb:


yes i did post an apology earlier, i run out before i got to you, will hit you first soon as i can


----------



## belly76

jesus didnt know it was that easy


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> + ian is very very sexy, you too dan, ohhh and you andy of course.... not sure about photoshop cheese though he could look like anything..


Whats with the hostility, its not my fault my body looks to perfect to be real. Don't hate me cos I'm beautiful :tongue:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> maybe you should underline or bold the edit so the dimwits notice it


I'll leave it as it is so that the true interlects like us can have our own private joke :beer:


----------



## Cheese

belly76 said:


> jesus didnt know it was that easy


I think you need to practice a few times mate... you know, get you use to it :whistling: :thumbup1:

Edit - sorry belly, you already repped me lol


----------



## belly76

still working out how to put the quotes in


----------



## d4ead

i dont hate you cos your beautiful i hate you because you look better then me... its not a hard concept..


----------



## IanStu

Oh forgot to say bellend....in order to be accepted and not treated like a leper you have to rep me every day...sometimes twice a day...I dont write the rules...thats just the way it is....but who are we to argue


----------



## Cheese

Hit the quote button in the post that you want to quote.

Type a comment then send the post.


----------



## d4ead

damn belly76 you are a dimwit 

you type were it says comment rofl

hahaha


----------



## belly76

cheese when did i do that


----------



## d4ead

haha a few seconds ago im guessing rofl

i love this


----------



## Cheese

belly76 said:


> cheese when did i do that


Do what? rep me? you repped me at 16:12


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Oh forgot to say bellend....in order to be accepted and not treated like a leper you have to rep me every day...sometimes twice a day...I dont write the rules...thats just the way it is....but who are we to argue


x2 remember my return reps are worth more and thus make me far more important to rep


----------



## IanStu

bellend who else repped you...your score just went up...that has gotta be some sort of record for first day...except for rat woman obviously


----------



## A.U.K

belly76 said:


> what do points make


*PRIZES * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*

*And yes I belong to Ian,..*

*I knew somone was going to call you Bell-end, it was always going to happen mate..surprised it came that quickly though..*

*Welcome to the team or Spermettes as we are known to some..* :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

we're grooming him for you Andy...should be ready soon


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> bellend who else repped you...your score just went up...that has gotta be some sort of record for first day...except for rat woman obviously


no one can beat the rat women at being a skanky whore

*there i go again i mean rep whore.........


----------



## Cheese

She freaks me out a bit :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> no one can beat the rat women at being a skanky whore
> 
> *there i go again i mean rep whore.........


 :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> ok so cheese dan and auk all get my love....... but what the hells happened to the rest of you its been days since ive seen any real rep lovin.... grrrr


*I repped you about two hours ago baby..*

*Didnt you feel my warm love flow over you..:laugh:*


----------



## d4ead

i think were losing them, this thread grows quicker then a 13yo boys penis when he sees his first nude girl.. (or boy if it was andy)


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> *I repped you about two hours ago baby..*
> 
> *Didnt you feel my warm love flow over you..:laugh:*


of course i did thats why i thanked you at the start and slagged of the rest of them


----------



## Cheese

Originally Posted by d4ead

ok so cheese dan and *auk* all get my love....... but what the hells happened to the rest of you its been days since ive seen any real rep lovin.... grrrr

Andrew??


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Originally Posted by d4ead
> 
> ok so cheese dan and *auk* all get my love....... but what the hells happened to the rest of you its been days since ive seen any real rep lovin.... grrrr
> 
> Andrew??


its my fault i guess i should have used his name.... its just a prefer my anon name to my real one. its great you walk in to a restaurant and they great you as 'ahhh mr dead i have your usual seat ready for you..' the staff really look after you


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> bellend who else repped you...your score just went up...that has gotta be some sort of record for first day...except for rat woman obviously


*Who is rat woman???*



IanStu said:


> we're grooming him for you Andy...should be ready soon


*Take no notice belly they are NOT grooming you for me mate..give the new Spermette a chance lads..Seems like a nice bloke..Piercing blue eyes and a Plasterer..sounds promising..* :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> *Who is rat woman???*
> 
> tainted s... oh i mean terra firma
> 
> *Take no notice belly they are NOT grooming you for me mate..give the new Spermette a chance lads..Seems like a nice bloke..Piercing blue eyes and a Plasterer..sounds promising..* :whistling:


if he cant take sperm on his first day he never will


----------



## d4ead

what happened where did you all goooo....

nooooo my life is over now... all my friends have left me and im all alone in the world...

sniff sniff


----------



## IanStu

think we lost him boys.....I want my reps back


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> think we lost him boys.....I want my reps back


*Did he go, thats a shame, he was turning out really well...guess the sperm isnt for everyone..Come back Belly, you were doing so well mate..* :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> think we lost him boys.....I want my reps back


do you think we over spermed him??


----------



## d4ead

you know its possible that unlike us lot he actually has a life and will just come back later or tomorrow.....


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> so I gotta go and find some [email protected] to rep so I can do you


how doooooooo muppet....all good with you i hope... :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Not happy!!! I feel abused its like when the geography teacher locked me in the cupboard with him :crying:

I'm off home speak later chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## belly76

ok chaps ill have to get off kids want feeding and i need a dump cheers for warm welcome i will be back


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> do you think we over spermed him??


*Maybe he found it a bit too much to swallow on his first day*.. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Not happy!!! I feel abused its like when the geography teacher locked me in the cupboard with him :crying:
> 
> I'm off home speak later chaps :thumbup1:


night cheese and you already told us how you passed geography..

but if you want to tell us again use detail now hang on while i go get some tissue..


----------



## A.U.K

RJ68 said:


> how doooooooo muppet....all good with you i hope... :whistling:


*eey oop RJ, good to see you..*


----------



## belly76

A.U.K MWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## d4ead

belly76 said:


> ok chaps ill have to get off kids want feeding and i need a dump cheers for warm welcome i will be back


yeh he took it all swallowed it down and will return woop true spermer.


----------



## A.U.K

belly76 said:


> ok chaps ill have to get off kids want feeding and i need a dump cheers for warm welcome i will be back


*Later matey..have a good evening * :thumb:


----------



## belly76

pmsl u lot take care remember use protection


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> how doooooooo muppet....all good with you i hope... :whistling:


you after reps skelator....I'm out at the moment mate...I'll do ya when I'm recharged


----------



## d4ead

i always do, either knock her unconscious first or tell her my names fred..


----------



## Rob68

A.U.K said:


> *eey oop RJ, good to see you..*


cheers andy....just checking if my favourite muppet is smiling today..:laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

belly76 said:


> A.U.K MWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


*Right back at ya mate.. *


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off home too...later spunkalites


----------



## d4ead

skelator did you wait for cheese to leave before you spoke??? How long you been waiting for rofl.. or is that just a really spooky coincidence.


----------



## d4ead

im out as well got to go see my kids.....


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> skelator did you wait for cheese to leave before you spoke??? How long you been waiting for rofl.. or is that just a really spooky coincidence.


spooooooooky.... :tongue:


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *...*
> 
> *
> **Welcome to the team or **Spermettes** as we are known to some..* :thumb:


Speak for your feminine self! :tongue:


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> Speak for your feminine self! :tongue:


*Aww c'mon be a Spermette, you know you want to really..Its ok to play:rolleyes:*


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *Aww c'mon be a Spermette, you know you want to really..Its ok to play:rolleyes:*


Play? Just watch me. But "spermette"? NEVER!


----------



## Bermondse1

Patrick - methinks you're doing a Diana Ross, would you prefer it was Prodiver and the Spermelettes perhaps?

BTW I bumped into yours and Joshua's love child at the Eagle last night....head to toe rubber suit with a gas mask...


----------



## Prodiver

Bermondse1 said:


> Patrick - methinks you're doing a Diana Ross, would you prefer it was Prodiver and the Spermelettes perhaps?
> 
> BTW I bumped into yours and Joshua's love child at the Eagle last night....head to toe rubber suit with a gas mask...


Good shag?

More like Prodiver and the Spermblokes.

Remember - I don't have a feminine side to be in touch with...


----------



## A.U.K

Ok fair enough Patrick,

It was just a bit of fun..actually I am not as nelly as I may seem but it gets a few cheap laughs and we have some sh1ts and giggles, hell even the straight guys camp it up..

No harm done Patrick, you dont have a feminine side, well fair do's..

As for me well I have a 50/50 split and I dont care who knows it..

The real test of Butch is how many towels do you wear after a shower..

1 towel round the waist= Butch, ...add that extra towel

As a turban and its all over..

Me well I'm the turban type..


----------



## IanStu

NEW AVI DRIVE BY :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :tt2:

or is it a bit of shameless self indulgent pic whoring :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Cheese swoops in and counter attacks Ians Avi with his own awsomeness


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Ok fair enough Patrick,
> 
> It was just a bit of fun..actually I am not as nelly as I may seem but it gets a few cheap laughs and we have some sh1ts and giggles, hell even the straight guys camp it up..
> 
> No harm done Patrick, you dont have a feminine side, well fair do's..
> 
> As for me well I have a 50/50 split and I dont care who knows it..
> 
> The real test of Butch is how many towels do you wear after a shower..
> 
> 1 towel round the waist= Butch, ...add that extra towel
> 
> As a turban and its all over..
> 
> Me well I'm the turban type..


I was being faux serious too Andrew. :laugh:

Though actually I really don't seem to have a camp feminine side to me at all - not even when interpreting music...

Mendelssohn's amazing because he's so uninhibited, sensuous, romantic, yet so classical and manly...


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Cheese swoops in and counter attacks Ians Avi with his own awsomeness


I would...


----------



## Cheese

Prodiver said:


> I would...


Poof :laugh:

Edit: feminine poof :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Poof :laugh:
> 
> Edit: feminine poof :lol:


I thought it was you that's the lithe little number... :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Haha, i am rather supple yes, your point being? :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Haha, i am rather supple yes, your point being? :whistling:


Bend over, or legs in the air now...


----------



## Cheese

Flintstones Drive by


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Flintstones Drive by


You wear underwear!?


----------



## Cheese

Check out the sparrow legs its rare for them to ge a showing!


----------



## d4ead

take that


----------



## d4ead

and that


----------



## Bermondse1

A.U.K said:


> *Right back at ya mate.. *


Andrew - you been using the collagen fillers again...your sporting a bit of a trout pout...


----------



## Bermondse1

Prodiver said:


> Good shag?
> 
> More like Prodiver and the Spermblokes.
> 
> Remember - I don't have a feminine side to be in touch with...


Shag? I wouldn't know where to start...I mean there weren't any zips!

Alas the guys I had my eyes on weren't interested...bleurgh!


----------



## Bermondse1

Prodiver said:


> I was being faux serious too Andrew. :laugh:
> 
> Though actually I really don't seem to have a camp feminine side to me at all - not even when interpreting music...
> 
> Mendelssohn's amazing because he's so uninhibited, sensuous, romantic, yet so classical and manly...


Add a thumping disco beat, and I'm sure we can camp him up for you...


----------



## Bermondse1

IanStu said:


> NEW AVI DRIVE BY :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :tt2:
> 
> or is it a bit of shameless self indulgent pic whoring :thumb:





Cheese said:


> Cheese swoops in and counter attacks Ians Avi with his own awsomeness


Oh at last - some face pics - it was getting to be a bit like a gay profile site here with all the headless pics...


----------



## d4ead

All my pics have ahead in, not my fault if the camera accident covers my face.....

You didn't miss aything trust me.


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> I was being faux serious too Andrew. :laugh:
> 
> Though actually I really don't seem to have a camp feminine side to me at all - not even when interpreting music...
> 
> Mendelssohn's amazing because he's so uninhibited, sensuous, romantic, yet so classical and manly...


well you should listen to Mendelssohns "Midsummer Nights Dream" now thats camp as fuk, lovely work but very camp..

To redress the original point, I do know a few gay men who are not in the least bit camp, nor do they have the potential to be camp, thats fine...however what I cannot abide is Gay men who are overtly Butch or Macho when out and about but are secret screamers at home...

You are plainly not from that camp (no pun intended) but the real deal..

I will try to man up a bit...but its going to be a tall order.. :thumb:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> ...
> 
> well you should listen to Mendelssohns "Midsummer Nights Dream" now thats camp as fuk, lovely work but very camp..
> 
> To redress the original point, I do know a few gay men who are not in the least bit camp, nor do they have the potential to be camp, thats fine...however what I cannot abide is Gay men who are overtly Butch or Macho when out and about but are secret screamers at home...
> 
> You are plainly not from that camp (no pun intended) but the real deal..
> 
> I will try to man up a bit...but its going to be a tall order.. :thumb:


NOOOOO! Midsummer Night's Dream is not at all camp! Perfectly juged and very noble! You're just reading camp into it - wishful thinking! :laugh:

You be as camp as naturally comes to you Andrew, but I'm afraid neither camp nor false butch do anything for me either...


----------



## IanStu

Bermondse1 said:


> Oh at last - some face pics - it was getting to be a bit like a gay profile site here with all the headless pics...


all my avi's have had heads in em....

Anyway as I didnt receive a single rep or gushing praise for my new avi have changed it again...and will keep doing so till I get the appropriate responce...

As nobody seems to be up I too am off to my bed....night everyone speak tommorow if I'm spared


----------



## A.U.K

Well good morning ,it's 3.40 am I have a galloping earache, have taken some painkillers and popped my drops in ( I get this a lot) and I am wide awake..

I hate waking up in the middle of the night...

Hope you are all sleeping peacefully


----------



## d4ead

yup i was but woke at 5.30, tried to sleep given up and going to the gym catch you all later..


----------



## d4ead

in an effort to keep the journal pretence...

nothing good to report..

*dead lifts*

10 x 90kg (sl)

5 x 130kg (sl)

1 x 160kg

1 x 180kg (failed)

1 x 160kg

*no straps used, still weak as a kitten

*bent over rows*

12 x 60kg

4 x 90kg

2 x 110kg new pb

12 x 60kg

*tbar pulldowns*

12 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

4 x 100kg

*bicep curls*

10 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 8 x 12.5kg

*preacher curls*

8 x 36kg

8 x 36kg

8 x 36kg

*just used these to stretch out done super slow mo....


----------



## IanStu

anyone about...its getting lonely in here


----------



## A.U.K

morning Ian, just woke up..having tea nad toast..


----------



## IanStu

Morning Andy....just about to have my shower then we are off out...shopping for clothes....I'd actualy rather slit my throat to be honest but thats whats happening...speak later if I survive the experience


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Morning Andy....just about to have my shower then we are off out...shopping for clothes....I'd actualy rather slit my throat to be honest but thats whats happening...speak later if I survive the experience


Shopping mate poor you, take it easy..dont go mad and buy something will you..


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> all my avi's have had heads in em....
> 
> Anyway as I didnt receive a single rep or gushing praise for my new avi have changed it again...and will keep doing so till I get the appropriate responce...
> 
> As nobody seems to be up I too am off to my bed....night everyone speak tommorow if I'm spared


I couldn't rep you mate, i'd already blown my load in yours and D4's direction but your both owed some.

D4, you look hench in that picture mate, propper hench!


----------



## Tommy10

A.U.K said:


> Well good morning ,it's 3.40 am I have a galloping earache, have taken some painkillers and popped my drops in ( I get this a lot) and I am wide awake..
> 
> I hate waking up in the middle of the night...
> 
> Hope you are all sleeping peacefully


...hope u didn't start opera practice in the middle of the nite Mr:laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> morning Ian, just woke up..having tea nad toast..


Nad toast? Sounds ballsey to me...


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Flintstones Drive by


How dare you...I parry your pant attack with my own super pantage broadside...take that

(sorry about belly...I'm working on it...try not to vomit)


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> How dare you...I parry your pant attack with my own super pantage broadside...take that
> 
> (sorry about belly...I'm working on it...try not to vomit)


*Boy-yoi-yoing.. I have come over quite faint* :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

A well positioned package makes for a worthy winner.

Unfortunately I have one more rocket in my ar5enal.

*Rocket not visable in this picture


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> A well positioned package makes for a worthy winner.
> 
> Unfortunately I have one more rocket in my ar5enal.
> 
> *Rocket not visable in this picture


*Oh stop...*

*(Nice Ass BTW)*


----------



## Prodiver

You all wear underwear!? mg:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> A well positioned package makes for a worthy winner.
> 
> Unfortunately I have one more rocket in my ar5enal.
> 
> *Rocket not visable in this picture


Damm you and your ass rocket....you leave me no alternative...

Pat...No underwear


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Damm you and your ass rocket....you leave me no alternative...
> 
> Pat...No underwear


*OH GOD...... *


----------



## Tommy10

...can someone tell me what this threads all about, seem to have missed it.....

203 pages is too much 2 catch up on.............


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> ...can someone tell me what this threads all about, seem to have missed it.....
> 
> 203 pages is too much 2 catch up on.............


search me


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *OH GOD...... *


Haven't worn underwear since I became a diver - ever ready, me...


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> search me


is it about flashin ur knickers n Buns.... :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Haven't worn underwear since I became a diver - ever ready, me...


Im duracell:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> is it about flashin ur knickers n Buns.... :lol:


Yup...get posting


----------



## Tommy10

.....not long in from my back workout- was a killer- cup of tea and a quick go on TUBE8....sorted!


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> .....not long in from my back workout- was a killer- cup of tea and a quick go on *TUBE8*....sorted!


Pure filth :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> Pure filth :thumb:


..u know it baby:bounce: :bounce: ....don't get me started:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> ..u know it baby:bounce: :bounce: ....don't get me started:lol:


dont think you need any help from me Thomas :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> dont think you need any help from me Thomas :laugh:


hahahah....im quite self sufficient in that Dept:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Pelayo said:


> hahahah....im quite self sufficient in that Dept:thumb:


Yes but it's nice to lend a hand...


----------



## Dsahna

Sperm breaks into the top ten:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Sperm breaks into the top ten:thumb:


oh yeah...never noticed that....LOL it didnt take long...well done boys and girls

Edit....no it isnt...just had another look


----------



## Dsahna

It is again:lol:


----------



## IanStu

LOL..and its out again...its just teetering on the edge....it'll soon be a permanent fixture


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> LOL..and its out again...its just teetering on the edge....it'll soon be a permanent fixture


i think its near...i can smell it:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Stay you twät lol


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Stay you twät lol


....its a close one but i think its here...and staying:lol:


----------



## IanStu

right guys I'm off for the evenings viewing and drinking...later fellas


----------



## Dsahna

Sperm always stays,like an encrusted stain on your best boxers:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Speak later ian mate


----------



## Guest

Hello guys/gays/girls


----------



## Prodiver

OK spermers - the Proms are on - Last Night of...


----------



## Dsahna

Evening semen lovers


----------



## A.U.K

Greetings Dan..Nice tattoo mate, well ard...

if only they knew eh mate..


----------



## Dsahna

Lol,trust me andrew i can be a **** mate


----------



## Cheese

Liking the new avi Dan, think the last one shows off your awsomeness a bit better though.


----------



## Guest

A.U.K said:


> Greetings Dan..Nice tattoo mate, well ard...
> 
> if only they knew eh mate..


I get confused with your name and avvy seeing as Grandad took the pic lol


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> Liking the new avi Dan, think the last one shows off your awsomeness a bit better though.


Just giving people a rest from my ugly mug cheese ha ha


----------



## A.U.K

dan05 said:


> I get confused with your name and avvy seeing as Grandad took the pic lol


*Yes its my name, but Ian lent me his beautiful body for my Avi..very decent of him I think but it confuses me as well sometimes..*:laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Just giving people a rest from my ugly mug cheese ha ha


*YOU ARE NOT UGLY...FFS*


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *YOU ARE NOT UGLY...FFS*


Am 2


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Am 2


*NO YOUR'E NOT YOU ARE A HOTTIE..JUST ASK DMCC..HE'D TUMBLE FOR YOU IN A HEARTBEAT*


----------



## Dsahna

Just having afew strongbows and chilling


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> I get confused with your name and avvy seeing as *Grandad* took the pic lol


 :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

has d4ead been on tonight?...I'm a bit worried about him


----------



## A.U.K

Hi Ian no I dont think he has been online since earler....I am sure he will turn up soon..


----------



## Prodiver

Hi! Spermers - back from the Proms...


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> :cursing:


I like grandads lol   but comeee on im 18 how old are you :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> :cursing:


*Ian isnt the Grandad, HE'S THE **DADDY**...* :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

A.U.K said:


> *Ian isnt the Grandad, HE'S THE **DADDY**...* :thumb:


The Daddy in HOT KNICKERS.... :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> The Daddy in HOT KNICKERS.... :lol:


enjoying the sperm pelayo?... :whistling: .....


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> enjoying the sperm pelayo?... :whistling: .....


he always does


----------



## robisco11

morning perverts!


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> he always does


its cos your here grandad....  .....


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> enjoying the sperm pelayo?... :whistling: .....


...ofcourse Rimmer



IanStu said:


> he always does


.....and always will:laugh:



robisco11 said:


> morning perverts!


 morning:thumbup1:

my mum has just been here, on a sunday morning!!....she brought me food and left me 20 quid- mothers eh...


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> its cos your here *grandad*....  .....


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> its cos your here grandad....  .....


...don't get jealous pet, UR THE BEST!

ps...had a great workout yest in Virgin Deansgate...u been there?


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> .
> 
> my mum has just been here, on a sunday morning!!....she brought me food and left me 20 quid- mothers eh...


LOL...my mother still does stuff like that...she brings food and stuff up...realy p!sses my wife off...she also leaves notes around the house sugesting that we must have missed a bit when we cleaned..of course she is a complete lunatic


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ...don't get jealous pet, UR THE BEST!
> 
> :bounce: .......
> 
> ps...had a great workout yest in Virgin Deansgate...u been there?


not been there..so it was you who freaked steelicarus out in the sauna... :whistling: .naughty man....  

tought you were in glasgow? :confused1:


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


sorry gramps...


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to gym now...but before I go I just want to register my dismay at the response to my stunning pics in and out of pants posted yesterday....I've counted all the reps ammased and the total was 0....I trust you're all suitably ashamed...people pay good money for pics like that ffs...later losers


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> not been there..so it was you who freaked steelicarus out in the sauna... :whistling: .naughty man....
> 
> ...well thats his version of the story..
> 
> tought you were in glasgow? :confused1:


im here for 2 weeks, have a flat in town, renting it out then heading home to Glasgow:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

morning fellow spermers, its my first day off today in 6 days lol so getting some R&R in before the official launch of greyhound coaches tommorrow!

im driving the 16:10 out of southampton to victoria london and then the 19:30 from london to southampton, gonna be hitting the gym later and then going over all my paperwork so i can make sure im ready for my first ever run with passangers:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> morning fellow spermers, its my first day off today in 6 days lol so getting some R&R in before the official launch of greyhound coaches tommorrow!
> 
> im driving the 16:10 out of southampton to victoria london and then the 19:30 from london to southampton, gonna be hitting the gym later and then going over all my paperwork so i can make sure im ready for my first ever run with passangers:bounce: :bounce:


Well done, Ryo. Good to be occupied, eh? :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> Well done, Ryo. Good to be occupied, eh? :thumb:


Thanks Patrick, yeah its great to be busy and working again, i just hope Greyhound takes off well in the UK as then i should have a job for the forseeable future:thumbup1:


----------



## belly76

morning sperm lovers hows it going


----------



## Tommy10

ryoken said:


> Thanks Patrick, yeah its great to be busy and working again, i just hope Greyhound takes off well in the UK as then i should have a job for the forseeable future:thumbup1:


Do u mean Greyhound as in Greyhound buses in the US?

...have u started a franchise?


----------



## ryoken

Pelayo said:


> Do u mean Greyhound as in Greyhound buses in the US?
> 
> ...have u started a franchise?


lol

Greyhound is now in the uk mate as First bus actually own the company in america and have decided to bring the famous name to coach travel over here, heres the sky news link --- http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Business/FirstGroup-Announces-That-Greyhound-Buses-Will-Operate-Between-London-Portsmouth-And-Southampton/Article/200908315364704?lid=ARTICLE_15364704_FirstGroupAnnouncesThatGreyhoundBusesWillOperateBetweenLondonPortsmouthAndSouthampton&lpos=searchresults

and heres the greyhound uk website ---

http://www.greyhounduk.com/index.php

there new service starts tommorrow and runs southampton to london and back, portsmouth to london and back -- but obviously if it does well then more routes will be thrown in:thumb: :thumb:

Jeese i should have been a company rep/advertiser instead of driver :lol:


----------



## IanStu

good luck for tommorow Ry....I've said a little prayer for your passengers so should be OK. :stuart:

Back from gym...did cardio and abbs and calves......belly still huge at the end of it though...oh well we soldier on :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

update - will catch up and post later, back at work tonight so my spamming will return to normal..


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> morning sperm lovers hows it going


afternoon bellend...get yourself an avi....I nearly missed your post as it doesnt stand out


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> good luck for tommorow Ry....I've said a little prayer for your passengers so should be OK. :stuart:
> 
> Back from gym...did *cardio* and abbs and calves......belly still huge at the end of it though...oh well we soldier on :thumbup1:


thats disgracefull --- i stop posting for a bit and you get all soft and girly like:lol:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> update - will catch up and post later, back at work tonight so *my spamming will return to normal*..


glad to hear it :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> thats disgracefull --- i stop posting for a bit and you get all soft and girly like:lol:


bugger I hoped no one would notice that....I am ashamed but its gotta be done...only do it twice a week and am very secretive about it...dont want anyone discovering my disgusting habit....hopefully my belly will soon magicaly disapear then cardio will be a distant nightmare :confused1:


----------



## belly76

u lot just got out of bed like ill get photo on later just because u want to see it ian mwahhhh


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> u lot just got out of bed like ill get photo on later just because u want to see it ian mwahhhh


i'm on the edge of my seat with anticipation :yawn:


----------



## Dsahna

Ian:crying:cardio:crying:why mate:crying:

Ha ha ha


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ian:crying:cardio:crying:why mate:crying:
> 
> Ha ha ha


dont rub it in mate....I know I done wrong..pray for my lost soul :sad:


----------



## Dsahna

*Prays to satan for ian* because you will be meeting him soon anyway ian mate:devil2:


----------



## d4ead

belly76 said:


> u lot just got out of bed like ill get photo on later just because u want to see it ian mwahhhh


we expect nudity not just some cheesy face shot



Dsahna said:


> Ian:crying:cardio:crying:why mate:crying:
> 
> Ha ha ha


indeed, less his cardio was a decent sex session - ive been getting a lot of these in lately.


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> *Prays to satan for ian* because you will be meeting him soon anyway ian mate:devil2:


you have to pray, to speak to satan? the fukers having tea in my living room.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> you have to pray, to speak to satan? the fukers having tea in my living room.


well tell the that fvcker satan to hurry up as he's supposed to be training with me shortly:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

Good stuff dead,gotta exercise the magic wand mate ha ha ha,err i havent though:thumbdown:


----------



## d4ead




----------



## d4ead

this ones just for andy ohh and dmcc, and matt and pro ohh hell its for you all


----------



## d4ead

i still haven't managed to get a decent ass pic, id ask the wife but im not sure how shed take it... 'babe can you take a ass pic for the gays on my forum'


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> you have to pray, to speak to satan? the fukers having tea in my living room.


WHAAAAAAAAT!!!

How can he be,hes downstairs at mine in a stinking mood:lol:

THERE MUST BE OTHER SATANS!!!

Or women as they are often called!


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


>


hey Dead is that Hi-vis part of your normal every day clothing lol???

i have a new one but its a long sleeve with greyhound on it lol might get some pics up later for a giggle -- we could start a thread ---- The Hi-Vis thread:lol:



d4ead said:


> this ones just for andy ohh and dmcc, and matt and pro ohh hell its for you all


sheesh thats a nice ar5e you have there mate:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> this ones just for andy ohh and dmcc, and matt and pro ohh hell its for you all


SEXY MATE!!! :clap: ha ha ha


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> hey Dead is that Hi-vis part of your normal every day clothing lol???
> 
> i have a new one but its a long sleeve with greyhound on it lol might get some pics up later for a giggle -- we could start a thread ---- The Hi-Vis thread:lol:
> 
> sheesh thats a nice ar5e you have there mate:lol:


hey its a must have item of clothing... i need it or no one would recognise me..


----------



## d4ead

check out the camera shake on this one its as bad as ians black and white soft focus effort rofl


----------



## Dsahna

Mate,the gays are sure to shoot their loads over that dead:thumb:

Err nice tanline


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> check out the camera shake on this one its as bad as ians black and white soft focus effort rofl


Nice effort deadly...you trying to compete with the tan line master


----------



## d4ead

not compete im just an apprentice.


----------



## Cheese

Haha quality, as soon as the thread makes its way into the top 10 we pepper it with ass pictures. :lol:

D4 not that you pay any attention :whistling: your upto 6th in the rep chart aren't you?

Well done mate.


----------



## d4ead

and ian my ass isnt as nice as yours mate


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Haha quality, as soon as the thread makes its way into the top 10 we pepper it with ass pictures. :lol:
> 
> D4 not that you pay any attention :whistling: your upto 6th in the rep chart aren't you?
> 
> Well done mate.


am i ??? wow i didnt know. kool

not sure how ians the only one thats repped me today!


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> am i ??? wow i didnt know. kool
> 
> not sure how ians the only one thats repped me today!


Look again, i've thrown cheesey love in your direction


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> :lol:
> 
> *your upto 6th in the rep chart aren't you?*


Grrrrrr :cursing: I cant get past 11th...I'm stuck there for all eternety


----------



## Cheese

That was only a flying visit lads, i gotta go and cook my chilli con carne for the week. I'll check in propperly tomorrow.

Enjoy whats left of your weekend lads. Prepare yourselves for monster rep wh0ring next week. I'm gonna crack 2M.


----------



## d4ead

thanks cheesy  every little helps what about the rest of you losers rep me up


----------



## d4ead

you know i shouldn't jest like that the sad truth of the mater is even thought non of you are real people your still the only friends that i have and all mean the world to me.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> you know i shouldn't jest like that the sad truth of the mater is even thought non of you are real people your still the only friends that i have and all mean the world to me.


i'd hate to be a real person....I hear they are very messy.....but what he just said in his ham fisted way is pretty much how I feel...well it would be if I liked any of you


----------



## d4ead

we should all hire a villa in spain near some nice gym and have a week of sun sweat and drink..

be pretty cheap if we all shared the cost.. (could bring the wives as well they can entertain them selves)

wed have to drug dan like ba though cos 'he aint getting on no plain'


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> we should all hire a villa in spain near some nice gym and have a week of sun sweat and drink..
> 
> be pretty cheap if we all shared the cost.. (could bring the wives as well they can entertain them selves)
> 
> wed have to drug dan like ba though cos 'he aint getting on no plain'


LOL...sounds like a plan...we could all realy work on our tan lines...with the master there to guide us and correct our foolish mistakes...and when we get bored we could all just tattoo Dan with any old random thing...he wont mind


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> LOL...sounds like a plan...we could all realy work on our tan lines...with the master there to guide us and correct our foolish mistakes...and when we get bored we could all just tattoo Dan with any old random thing...he wont mind


he wouldn't notice either rofl


----------



## Dsahna

I couldnt give a **** mate,my legs are your canvas ffs ha ha


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> I couldnt give a **** mate,my legs are your canvas ffs ha ha


tks for a mention on ur new signature- im hurt- gonna eat cake now.


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha,whats your trademark pel ha ha


----------



## Prodiver

My mohawk!? MMMMM! 

But what about my d!ck and balls?


----------



## Dsahna

Im a mohawk man not a cock and ball man:lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Im a mohawk man not a cock and ball man:lol:


Shame!


----------



## d4ead

+ thankfully we havnt seen them yet


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> I couldnt give a **** mate,my legs are your canvas ffs ha ha


have you seen what i did to my legs rofl, brave lad...


----------



## SALKev

afternoon little sperm swimming through the world :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

evening sal thanks for the reps mate


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> evening sal thanks for the reps mate


thankyou too :bounce: i owe so many people reps now you're lucky i didnt forget:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello kevin:thumb:hows sal treating you mate


----------



## IanStu

pmsl....just been laughing at Dans tagline...brilliant


----------



## Dsahna

Pleased you like it ian:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Hello kevin:thumb:hows sal treating you mate


hi Dan  he's a right slave driver y'know:lol: you good mate?



IanStu said:


> pmsl....just been laughing at Dans tagline...brilliant


 :lol: :lol: yeah!

whats this...fake tan.... :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> hi Dan  he's a right slave driver y'know:lol: you good mate?
> 
> :lol: :lol: yeah!
> 
> whats this...fake tan.... :cursing: :lol:


You need to keep that line sharp mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

has anyone actualy done anything worthwhile today...I havent...aint done fvck all...what a waste of a day....times slipping away and I'm not doing anything...should be out climbing mountains or sailing oceans or other sh!t like that...wish i had a drive to achieve something meaningful instead of sittin here picking my nose


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> has anyone actualy done anything worthwhile today...I havent...aint done fvck all...what a waste of a day....times slipping away and I'm not doing anything...should be out climbing mountains or sailing oceans or other sh!t like that...wish i had a drive to achieve something meaningful instead of sittin here picking my nose


I had a [email protected]


----------



## Dsahna

Its these women folk mate,they drain all life from a mans soul:thumbdown:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> You need to keep that line sharp mate:lol:


that sun's a b!tch to keep out of your t-shirt...which is why im only the apprentice here :thumb:



IanStu said:


> has anyone actualy done anything worthwhile today...I havent...aint done fvck all...what a waste of a day....times slipping away and I'm not doing anything...should be out climbing mountains or sailing oceans or other sh!t like that...wish i had a drive to achieve something meaningful instead of sittin here picking my nose


most bogeys picked in a minute? :confused1:

my aim for today is get my application for my provisional completed and to hoover downstairs (i get beats if i dont :lol: )

met an old friend of my dads at the weekend...he's got everything wrong with him...in hospital alot of the time for one thing or another (he's known in alot of hospitals)...has a disability in one of his arms...but is one of the most cheerfulest, funniest people i've ever had the pleasure of meeting...great guy, i like him alot....he has monster calves as well :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Kev,i think you should put an end to the affair your having with tyrones lass:cursing:the poor **** dont deserve it!


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Its these women folk mate,they drain all life from a mans soul:thumbdown:


aint that the truth Dan...mines been sucking me dry (not in a good way) for 19 years...I'm just an empy husk now...walking around like a zombie


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Kev,i think you should put an end to the affair your having with tyrones lass:cursing:the poor **** dont deserve it!


well that went over my head...who's Kev and what r u talking about


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> that sun's a b!tch to keep out of your t-shirt...which is why im only the apprentice here :thumb:
> 
> most bogeys picked in a minute? :confused1:
> 
> my aim for today is get my application for my provisional completed and to hoover downstairs (i get beats if i dont :lol: )
> 
> met an old friend of my dads at the weekend...he's got everything wrong with him...in hospital alot of the time for one thing or another (he's known in alot of hospitals)...has a disability in one of his arms...but is one of the most cheerfulest, funniest people i've ever had the pleasure of meeting...great guy, i like him alot....he has monster calves as well :lol:


some people do inspire you..they make you realize you aint got it so bad after all...I'm yet to meet someone who has a worse life than me :confused1:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Kev,i think you should put an end to the affair your having with tyrones lass:cursing:the poor **** dont deserve it!


tyrone's letting me...you should see him when the cameras not on, he's like fvck sake take her away, caress her, shag her, do what you fvckin want, she annoys the sh!t outta me:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ffs now I get it fvckin Coronation street....jeez


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> some people do inspire you..they make you realize you aint got it so bad after all...I'm yet to meet someone who has a worse life than me :confused1:


damn right  not sure about the last bit though :lol:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> ffs now I get it fvckin Coronation street....jeez


bwahahahah :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Afternoon all,

Well I have had a very busy day, it was the farms annual "Pony Show Jumping and games day" and as usual I did the commentary..hordes of children running riot on fat hairy ponies (Think Thelwell) hurtling round a field over jumps..No one got hurt and apart from a couple of tumbles which were nothing to speak of, it went off very well. Everyone went home with Rossettes galore (no one gets left out ever) and everyone had a great day. The parents had fun too as I always gauge the commentary to them as well as guiding the little ones round the course (the always get lost bless them) from my commentary box..All in all its a great family day, lots of families together, dogs ponies, and a goat as well which was a pet one on a leash..

I dont think this day is equalled at the bigger local shows which are too much stress for the little "Childies" as we call them, some of them have never ridden in showjumping ring before so this is a great place for them to get a taster of what its all about, its all about having fun, and I feel for the parents to see them having fun and realisng why they have such enormous mortgages (ponies are not a cheap hobby) it's a good day out..

We have a huge BBQ and drinkies available, home made cakes, sausage rolls, Bangers and Burgers, Hot Dogs and Spare Ribs all cooked on the BBQ so no one has to cook supper when the get the childies home and in all the day costs about a tenner per child so not too expensive and cheaper than some days out..I imagine that most of the young ones 6-7 are getting into bed now tired out bless them, its a long day as they will have been getting ready since 6 am..

So all in all I have had a nice day, good weather, happy times with all these people, many of which I have known for years and watched as the children grew..Lovely happy little faces, all beautifully mannered on the whole, please, thank you, excuse me etc so I feel that maybe there is some hope for us with the next generation..

Hope we are all well

Andrew


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Well I have had a very busy day, it was the farms annual "Pony Show Jumping and games day" and as usual I did the commentary..hordes of children running riot on fat hairy ponies (Think Thelwell) hurtling round a field over jumps..No one got hurt and apart from a couple of tumbles which were nothing to speak of, it went off very well. Everyone went home with Rossettes galore (no one gets left out ever) and everyone had a great day. The parents had fun too as I always gauge the commentary to them as well as guiding the little ones round the course (the always get lost bless them) from my commentary box..All in all its a great family day, lots of families together, dogs ponies, and a goat as well which was a pet one on a leash..
> 
> I dont think this day is equalled at the bigger local shows which are too much stress for the little "Childies" as we call them, some of them have never ridden in showjumping ring before so this is a great place for them to get a taster of what its all about, its all about having fun, and I feel for the parents to see them having fun and realisng why they have such enormous mortgages (ponies are not a cheap hobby) it's a good day out..
> 
> We have a huge BBQ and drinkies available, home made cakes, sausage rolls, Bangers and Burgers, Hot Dogs and Spare Ribs all cooked on the BBQ so no one has to cook supper when the get the childies home and in all the day costs about a tenner per child so not too expensive and cheaper than some days out..I imagine that most of the young ones 6-7 are getting into bed now tired out bless them, its a long day as they will have been getting ready since 6 am..
> 
> So all in all I have had a nice day, good weather, happy times with all these people, many of which I have known for years and watched as the children grew..Lovely happy little faces, all beautifully mannered on the whole, please, thank you, excuse me etc so I feel that maybe there is some hope for us with the next generation..
> 
> Hope we are all well
> 
> Andrew


Sounds like you had a great day Andy...at least one of us did something worthwhile...reps for being you (when I'm charged up)

By the way was there a beer tent?


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Sounds like you had a great day Andy...at least one of us did something worthwhile...reps for being you (when I'm charged up)
> 
> By the way was there a beer tent?


No Ian mate sadly no beer tent but everyone brings what the need as we dont have a license to sell alchohol so seeing as most of the parents are driving horseboxes getting hammered is not really the order of the day..The local pub is open but mostly people stay on the farm and have a huge BBQ and picnic..

It was a good day, I am very tired and my voice has gone very husky..(phone sex anyone?)

Thankfully its only once a year..


----------



## SALKev

glad you had a great day A. sounds alot better than mine :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

dan05 said:


> I had a [email protected]


just 1, man your a lightweight...



Dsahna said:


> Its these women folk mate,they drain all life from a mans soul:thumbdown:


dont they just dont they just.... yet im constantly on the hunt

andy mate glad you had a nice day but you missed my ass pic


----------



## A.U.K

[quote name='d4ead

andy mate glad you had a nice day but you missed my ass pic[/quote']

No mate I didnt miss it I actually repped you for it if you check.. :thumb:

Loverly


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome day A:thumb:beats deal or no deal mate ha ha


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Awesome day A:thumb:beats deal or no deal mate ha ha


Yes it was a good day, the childies have a fun time and its the end of the summer hols now so its good to see them have this last blast before the Chistmas term.. I am knacked though, shall have an early night I think..

For what its worth I cannot stand Deal or no Deal..fuking hate it..also cant abide Goldenballs or Countdown..now that I loathe.


----------



## Dsahna

I fcuking hate the lot of them andrew:lol: she has no taste mate:wink:


----------



## Cheese

I've watched the cube and x factor today. I actually quiet like the cube.

I watched the grand prix re-run earlier as well, decent race really.

Cooked my chilli for the week, taste test is tomorrow at lunchtime, could go either way cos i've made it hotter then ever before.


----------



## IanStu

so you've all gone to bed I guess...just reporting in my first night of not drinking at all(again)..only had 4 glasses of wine so seems to be going OK.....just eating a big bowl of cottage cheese...yummy...fvck its Monday tomorrow...where did the weekend go


----------



## d4ead

Straight to hell mate, same place it allways goes.

I'm at work and I'm so tired allready fallen asleep twice. Only 7 hours to go......


----------



## Guest

What do you work as mate


----------



## A.U.K

He's a rent boy..


----------



## A.U.K

Well I got second wind after my day out with the childies and the ponies. I grabbed a few hours kip and then got up and did all the ironing for Jane ( 6 beds and assorted clothing) I also got my laundry done so thats out in the garden and I can nail that 1st thing in the morning..So tomorrow is all mine..I can concentrate on my stuff and not be picking up all Janes laundry for her..If I left it to her there would be three laundry baskets loads towering high and falling all over the place so best to get it done I say..

Guess everyone has gone to bed so I shall watch Resident Evil and see what its like..


----------



## d4ead

Nope but I had fallen asleep again..

Logistics dan v0.5 pays a crappy 30k but I don't do fuk all so its not all bad.


----------



## Guest

Ive been promoted to dan1 now. keep up


----------



## d4ead

Bah allways be 0.5 to me kid


----------



## Guest

Kid? pffttt STRONGER THAN YOU THOUGH :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Bigger too, but id still put you over my knee and spank ya ass.....


----------



## Guest

I'd like that  I repped you before, im kind.


----------



## Cheese

Morning fella's.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning Spermsters, aaaaa..........that Monday morning feeling. :confused1:


----------



## M_at

Yay - weekend tomorrow 

I love my 1 day week.


----------



## Cheese

I couldn't believe it was time to get up when the alarm went off this morning.

I officially wasted a weekend doing sweet FA and still managed to be knackered come monday?

God help me over the next 5 weeks, I'm fully booked.


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> I couldn't believe it was time to get up when the alarm went off this morning.
> 
> I officially wasted a weekend doing sweet FA and still managed to be knackered come monday?
> 
> God help me over the next 5 weeks, I'm fully booked.


* What do you do...?*

*Morning all, morning cheese*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> Bah allways be 0.5 to me kid


You tell the fùcker dead:thumb::clap:us :devil2: 's stay loyal mate:lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Been using a bit of Testotren on training days so I wake up at about 3.00 am every morning, I've been feeling 5hagged out and we've got loads of work on.

:death:


----------



## Dsahna

Morning


----------



## Cheese

A.U.K said:


> *What do you do...?*
> 
> *Morning all, morning cheese*


I work in scrap recycling.

I'm going to Italy on Sunday for a few days on business

Following weekend i'm in minehead with a few mates

Week after that I'm relaxing with my missus

After that I'm golfing in marbella with some of the bosses from work

Week after that I'm taking the missus to a show in London

Week after that I'm at the UKBFF midland qualifiers.... just watching of course, front row seats though

Like i said busy, busy, busy


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome cheese,i cant golf for shìt mate


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Awesome cheese,i cant golf for shìt mate


Haha, no, nor me :lol:

I've got to take a suitcase just for spare golf balls i'm gonna loose that many. In the first place it was a good way to rub shoulders with the top brass, now i've played with them a few time I've been invite to go away with them, it my old gaffa's 40th birthday.


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> I work in scrap recycling.
> 
> I'm going to Italy on Sunday for a few days on business
> 
> Following weekend i'm in minehead with a few mates
> 
> Week after that I'm relaxing with my missus
> 
> After that I'm golfing in marbella with some of the bosses from work
> 
> Week after that I'm taking the missus to a show in London
> 
> Week after that I'm at the UKBFF midland qualifiers.... just watching of course, front row seats though
> 
> Like i said busy, busy, busy


My word you are booked..and you get about dont you..Italy, Spain, London, Minehead.. 

Have a good time mate..


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> Well I got second wind after my day out with the childies and the ponies. I grabbed a few hours kip and then got up and did all the ironing for Jane ( 6 beds and assorted clothing) I also got my laundry done so thats out in the garden and I can nail that 1st thing in the morning..So tomorrow is all mine..I can concentrate on my stuff and not be picking up all Janes laundry for her..If I left it to her there would be three laundry baskets loads towering high and falling all over the place so best to get it done I say..
> 
> Guess everyone has gone to bed so I shall watch Resident Evil and see what its like..


Ironing!? What's ironing?


----------



## IanStu

morning copious spunkers.....so another week begins....been at work since 7.30..... already feel like i've done a day....got a bit of belly ache as well for some reason..i'm thinking typhoid or malaria.....we'll see what develops........

chest and tri's for me later...got a couple of spots appeared on my shoulders...is it possible to get acne by just thinking about going on a cycle.....OK random rambling over....hope all are well


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> morning copious spunkers.....so another week begins....been at work since 7.30..... already feel like i've done a day....got a bit of belly ache as well for some reason..i'm thinking typhoid or malaria.....we'll see what develops........
> 
> chest and tri's for me later...got a couple of spots appeared on my shoulders...is it possible to get acne by just thinking about going on a cycle.....OK random rambling over....hope all are well


Out of curiosity how many cycles have you done mate?

My skin is really greasey I think its the EQ its supposed to be a nightmare for spots I'm dreading coming off cos thats when mine run wild usually.

Also I have read an old artice just about HIT (high intensity training) fairly interesting I'm going to try some slow rep training for a while i think.

See what happens, just not happy its going to reduce the weight i'm lifting.

I can give a condesed version if anyone would like to hear it?


----------



## IanStu

good to see sperm a permanant fixture of top ten threads.....but looks like its just me keeping it going.....dont worry I'll just to talk to myself


----------



## Cheese

You now i live here mate, i'm never far away.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Out of curiosity how many cycles have you done mate?
> 
> My skin is really greasey I think its the EQ its supposed to be a nightmare for spots I'm dreading coming off cos thats when mine run wild usually.
> 
> Also I have read an old artice just about HIT (high intensity training) fairly interesting I'm going to try some slow rep training for a while i think.
> 
> See what happens, just not happy its going to reduce the weight i'm lifting.
> 
> I can give a condesed version if anyone would like to hear it?


I've never done a cycle mate....thinking about doing one though...well more than thinking, I am gonna do one soon I hope..

Yes I've read alot about HIT, if you try it I'd be interested to hear how you get on..


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> morning copious spunkers.....so another week begins....been at work since 7.30..... already feel like i've done a day....got a bit of belly ache as well for some reason..i'm thinking *typhoid* or *malaria*.....we'll see what develops........
> 
> *Maybe a touch of** IBOLA*, *you can never be too careful, I had that once its a bugger..was right off me food for several minutes..thankfully it passed without event.*
> 
> chest and tri's for me later...got a couple of spots appeared on my shoulders...is it possible to get acne by just thinking about going on a cycle.....OK random rambling over....hope all are well


*Stress is the most likely culprit,..also the body works in cycles and everyone gets a skin flare up now and then..dont worry you will still be lovely..*


----------



## Beklet

Morning all . . Woke to the smell of freshly baked bread this morning so for once i'm looking forward to my lunch - ham cheese tomato and pickle sarnies on home made wholemeal and spelt bread. Yum.


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> good to see sperm a permanant fixture of top ten threads.....but looks like its just me keeping it going.....*dont worry I'll just to talk to myself*


*welcome to my world..*


----------



## Dsahna

Ian,are you bad with spots usually bigman


----------



## Cheese

Did someone say something then :confused1:

Ian yes mate i'll let you know, although cos i'm on cycle I'll get gains if i carry on how how i am.

It may be a bit inconclusive here's a link if you get chance have a read, the theory seems very reasonable.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-s...icle-mine.html


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ian,are you bad with spots usually bigman


Used to be when I was younger...and still get the occasional flare up for no apparent reason...I'm thinking this may be one of the side effects I'm likely to experience when I start...hope not cause I hate em...and the older you get the longer they take to heal up


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Stress is the most likely culprit,..also the body works in cycles and everyone gets a skin flare up now and then..dont worry you will still be lovely..*


Thanks mate...I can always rely on you for a kind word


----------



## A.U.K

*If its any consolation I had three Whapping great spots last week, abolutely huge things, Had to nuke em in the end with Retin A cream..*

*
*

*
Couldnt show my face outdoors till yesterday and the sunshine finally put an end to them..*


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Used to be when I was younger...and still get the occasional flare up for no apparent reason...I'm thinking this may be one of the side effects I'm likely to experience when I start...hope not cause I hate em...and the older you get the longer they take to heal up


im not sure what will happen ian mate,ive never had any trouble but the sunbed can help with a flare up of spots buddy!!

Fingers crossed you dont have any issues mate:wink:


----------



## Cheese

Anti bacterial hand wash is good.

My mate really rates l'oriel (sp) anti bac facial scrub.

I get all excited for people about to embark on a new adventure (first timers).


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Anti bacterial hand wash is good.
> 
> My mate really rates l'oriel (sp) anti bac facial scrub.
> 
> I get all excited for people about to embark on a new adventure (first timers).


yes I'm excited and scared aswel...I've read so much about it but cant get the info to stick in my head so still find tons of stuff confusing....I'm worried about getting a decent source as I wouldnt know a fake from a banana....but I guess everyone first time is in the same boat


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> yes I'm excited and scared aswel...I've read so much about it but cant get the info to stick in my head so still find tons of stuff confusing....I'm worried about getting a decent source as I wouldnt know a fake from a banana....but I guess everyone first time is in the same boat


Stop trying to source :ban: :lol:

I know what you mean mate, finding someone reliable is hard as you wanna keep it quiet and not ask every tom, dick and harry.

I dropped lucky lately and found someone new who is an old friend, my old source was a tw4t.


----------



## Prodiver

Beklet said:


> Morning all . . Woke to the smell of freshly baked bread this morning so for once i'm looking forward to my lunch - ham cheese tomato and pickle sarnies on home made wholemeal and spelt bread. Yum.


Morningm Beks! 

Breadmakers are a must, eh?


----------



## belly76

morning all hows it hanging


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> morning all hows it hanging


Long and thick mate...where's ya avi...I've been sat here waiting for it all weekend


----------



## belly76

IanStu said:


> yes I'm excited and scared aswel...I've read so much about it but cant get the info to stick in my head so still find tons of stuff confusing....I'm worried about getting a decent source as I wouldnt know a fake from a banana....but I guess everyone first time is in the same boat


----------



## belly76

lol cant get this quote thing done man argghhhhh


----------



## belly76

ian stu where u live if i may ask


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> ian stu where u live if i may ask


Tamworth...just north of Birmingham


----------



## belly76

pity bit far to travel i recomened that new global britanic stuff got mega test 350 hearing really good things about it


----------



## Cheese

Personnally Bellend I don't think Ian would have met up with you if you lived in Lichfield. You are very new mate.

On another note GB Test E is sound.


----------



## belly76

fair point just know what its like finding good source mates of mine take anything ending in bad reactions but like i say trust lad who got this off fingers crossed


----------



## IanStu

OK guys first of all I have no idea what global britanic is and why do I need to live near it...is it a supplier or manufacturer or something?


----------



## belly76

anyway lads just flying visit the boss wants to go shopping take care ill try get on later peaceeeeeee


----------



## belly76

yes ianstu new manufacturer but read a lot on it people getting good gains and results lol just forget about living near part but just started my first cycle so know how my nerves were


----------



## IanStu

belly76 said:


> yes ianstu new manufacturer but read a lot on it people getting good gains and results lol just forget about living near part but just started my first cycle so know how my nerves were


oh OK mate...I'll look it up and have a read..thanks


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm I got into college to do sport and biology a level, I am waiting on clearing for. The fd degree cousre whohoo!


----------



## Dsahna

Hello bets,hows things:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good ta tr trained legs today and got into college so its going well lol


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm I got into college to do sport and biology a level, I am waiting on clearing for. The fd degree cousre whohoo!


well done Betty thats great news..reps when I'm recharged


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Good ta tr trained legs today and got into college so its going well lol


Congrats tara:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks guys. will update my journal in a bit a few more pb's to add lol


----------



## Dsahna

Boring! 

Ha ha you know im just messing tara,you are fùcking awesome babe:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

should be at gym now but having to wait for a carrier to pick up a parcel before I go (he's late)...so now I'm an hour late...had my pre workout shake one and half hours ago..so its all gone tits up


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> should be at gym now but having to wait for a carrier to pick up a parcel before I go (he's late)...so now I'm an hour late...had my pre workout shake one and half hours ago..so its all gone tits up


Have another one, just think of all that loverly protien... yum:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Have another one, just think of all that loverly protien... yum:thumb:


LOL...I just did...just had my post workout shake...what a fvck up....oh well its all inside me ready to do its stuff


----------



## IanStu

right he's just been so I'm off for chest and tris...later guys....


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck ian mate,kick ärse:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Gay


----------



## Dsahna

Pufter


----------



## IanStu

right freaks I'm back from gym in one piece you can all rest easy now.....

was a sh!ite workout...the place was packed had to wait ages for everything then had to lift while a bunch of [email protected] stood watching me waiting for me to finish which realy puts me off...couldnt get on the cables at all which was planning to make a big prt of my chest training from now on...mainly did bench stuff...cant feel a thing in my chest but front delts are killing me....

Then in the changing room I had a most disturbing experience....I had to look at more old cocks than any decent citizen should have to witness...the place was full of realy old men all naked....i've noticed that the older a man is the more likely he is to walk around naked alot....I tell ya its left me feeling just a little queezy...never happened there before...and I pray never again

Note to Andy...any plans I had to turn gay are put on old after what I saw today..sorry mate


----------



## steelicarus

IanStu said:


> right freaks I'm back from gym in one piece you can all rest easy now.....
> 
> was a sh!ite workout...the place was packed had to wait ages for everything then had to lift while a bunch of [email protected] stood watching me waiting for me to finish which realy puts me off...couldnt get on the cables at all which was planning to make a big prt of my chest training from now on...mainly did bench stuff...cant feel a thing in my chest but front delts are killing me....
> 
> Then in the changing room I had a most disturbing experience....I had to look at more old cocks than any decent citizen should have to witness...the place was full of realy old men all naked....i've noticed that the older a man is the more likely he is to walk around naked alot....I tell ya its left me feeling just a little queezy...never happened there before...and I pray never again
> 
> Note to Andy...any plans I had to turn gay are put on old after what I saw today..sorry mate


sounds like total fitness


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> right freaks I'm back from gym in one piece you can all rest easy now.....
> 
> was a sh!ite workout...the place was packed had to wait ages for everything then had to lift while a bunch of [email protected] stood watching me waiting for me to finish which realy puts me off...couldnt get on the cables at all which was planning to make a big prt of my chest training from now on...mainly did bench stuff...cant feel a thing in my chest but front delts are killing me....
> 
> Then in the changing room I had a most disturbing experience....I had to look at more old cocks than any decent citizen should have to witness...the place was full of realy old men all naked....i've noticed that the older a man is the more likely he is to walk around naked alot....I tell ya its left me feeling just a little queezy...never happened there before...and I pray never again
> 
> Note to Andy...any plans I had to turn gay are put on old after what I saw today..sorry mate


christ that sounds really bad mate...im sure your workout was great..other than people holding you up and watching you!! :thumb:

The willys though ian!:scared:ffs its a good thing you had your post wo-shake beforehand,imagine seeing the old chipolata mid swig:lol:

You deserve a glass of wine to heal your scarred mind


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> christ that sounds really bad mate...im sure your workout was great..other than people holding you up and watching you!! :thumb:
> 
> The willys though ian!:scared:ffs its a good thing you had your post wo-shake beforehand,imagine seeing the old chipolata mid swig:lol:
> 
> * You deserve a glass of wine to heal your scarred mind*


well I wasnt gonna have one..but I always follow your advice on such matters so reluctantly I'll force myself to have a few (medicinal of course) :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

holly hell i missed a lot today my fellow spermers... I will do my best to catch up



IanStu said:


> Used to be when I was younger...and still get the occasional flare up for no apparent reason...I'm thinking this may be one of the side effects I'm likely to experience when I start...hope not cause I hate em...and the older you get the longer they take to heal up


i had really bad acne as a kid and occasional flair ups , thankfully never been made any worse by gear.. so you may well be all right.



IanStu said:


> yes I'm excited and scared aswel...I've read so much about it but cant get the info to stick in my head so still find tons of stuff confusing....I'm worried about getting a decent source as I wouldnt know a fake from a banana....but I guess everyone first time is in the same boat


its exciting mate pm me



IanStu said:


> OK guys first of all I have no idea what global britanic is and why do I need to live near it...is it a supplier or manufacturer or something?





IanStu said:


> right freaks I'm back from gym in one piece you can all rest easy now.....
> 
> was a sh!ite workout...the place was packed had to wait ages for everything then had to lift while a bunch of [email protected] stood watching me waiting for me to finish which realy puts me off...couldnt get on the cables at all which was planning to make a big prt of my chest training from now on...mainly did bench stuff...cant feel a thing in my chest but front delts are killing me....
> 
> Then in the changing room I had a most disturbing experience....I had to look at more old cocks than any decent citizen should have to witness...the place was full of realy old men all naked....i've noticed that the older a man is the more likely he is to walk around naked alot....I tell ya its left me feeling just a little queezy...never happened there before...and I pray never again
> 
> Note to Andy...any plans I had to turn gay are put on old after what I saw today..sorry mate


my old gym was the most unbelieveable place id ever gone for this every guys there seemed desperate to flaunt his penis at you. Totaly scary and on more then 1 occasion i found people w*nking in the changing rooms and showers.


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> right freaks I'm back from gym in one piece you can all rest easy now.....
> 
> was a sh!ite workout...the place was packed had to wait ages for everything then had to lift while a bunch of [email protected] stood watching me waiting for me to finish which realy puts me off...couldnt get on the cables at all which was planning to make a big prt of my chest training from now on...mainly did bench stuff...cant feel a thing in my chest but front delts are killing me....
> 
> Then in the changing room I had a most disturbing experience....I had to look at more old cocks than any decent citizen should have to witness...the place was full of realy old men all naked....i've noticed that the older a man is the more likely he is to walk around naked alot....I tell ya its left me feeling just a little queezy...never happened there before...and I pray never again
> 
> Note to Andy...any plans I had to turn gay are put on old after what I saw today..sorry mate


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *Poor baby.....*

*I'll live....*

*Somehow.*..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Rub sperm on the flared up area, will sort it out straight away.


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> Rub sperm on the flared up area, will sort it out straight away.


Voice of experience, MaK? :whistling:

Anyone (goodlooking) need supplies, let me know...


----------



## d4ead

MaKaVeLi said:


> Rub sperm on the flared up area, will sort it out straight away.


like he hasnt tried that already


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> christ that sounds really bad mate...im sure your workout was great..other than people holding you up and watching you!! :thumb:
> 
> The willys though ian!:scared:ffs its a good thing you had your post wo-shake beforehand,imagine seeing the old chipolata mid swig:lol:
> 
> You deserve a glass of wine to heal your scarred mind


See my salami and sink to your knees...


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Rub sperm on the flared up area, will sort it out straight away.


sounds like a plan....i'm just obtaining some sperm now


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> See my salami and sink to your knees...


I tell you Pat...I didnt know cocks could be so small and shriveled as the bunch i saw today...I may be scared for life


----------



## steelicarus

*stops eating


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> I tell you Pat...I didnt know cocks could be so small and shriveled as the bunch i saw today...I may be scared for life


Scared or scarred? Or both?

What is it about men's cocks that so disturbs str8 men?

Course it's amazement and jealousy in my case, but you all wanna take yourselves in hand and enjoy things a bit more...


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> my old gym was the most unbelieveable place id ever gone for this every guys there seemed desperate to flaunt his penis at you. Totaly scary and on more then 1 occasion i found people w*nking in the changing rooms and showers.


well it hasnt got that bad yet...today was the first time this happened realy....I can understand someone with a magnificent body who's hung like a stallion wanting to walk around naked..but why oh why do guys who are the complete opposite of that feel the need to flaunt themselves :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Scared or scarred? Or both?
> 
> What is it about men's cocks that so disturbs str8 men?
> 
> Course it's amazement and jealousy in my case, but you all wanna take yourselves in hand and enjoy things a bit more...


LOL...both Pat

and cocks dont bother me realy...it was just so many at one time...on guys that were in terrible condition....and they were naked without a reason...I went in had my shower and got dressed and most of em were still walking around au naturale the whole time I was in there...I mean why for fvcks sake...I'm in and out of there including shower in about 5 mins...why hang around...cant undestand it


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> sounds like a plan....i'm just obtaining some sperm now


think it has to be someone elses


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Prodiver said:


> Voice of experience, MaK? :whistling:
> 
> Anyone (goodlooking) need supplies, let me know...


You don't remember Patrick? :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> think it has to be someone elses


yes I'm getting it from someone else...i'm not using my own ffs...thats just disgusting


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> You don't remember Patrick? :whistling:


So many men, so little time...

Better come over and remind me...


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> yes I'm getting it from someone else...i'm not using my own ffs...thats just disgusting


thats all ok then just checking


----------



## Prodiver

Well I'm off to the gym to get away from all this cock stuff... :wink:


----------



## d4ead

haha laters pat


----------



## IanStu

Sperm now no 9 in top 10 threads


----------



## d4ead

well it will grow pretty quick we will soon be the number 1 thread


----------



## ZAXXXXX

IanStu said:


> Sperm now no 9 in top 10 threads


That's because you bunch are on here talking about cocks, cannot see the fascination myself


----------



## Dsahna

Cocks are #1 thats why

Ha ha ha,mine anyway:wink:


----------



## IanStu

.


----------



## A.U.K

ZAXXXXX said:


> That's because you bunch are on here talking about cocks, cannot see the fascination myself


*Maybe so, but you keep coming back I notice..*:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> .


 :clap: :bounce: :bounce: :clap:

YOUVE MADE IT MATE:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Yes Ian you made it...I am so proud for you..really I am tearing up..look

Top Reputations

User Reps/Level

winger 9590853

jw007 9065815

rs007 8959100

hackskii 7744310

Zara-Leoni 7325544

d4ead 6778073

TaintedSoul 6636108

weeman 6381995

ZEUS 5528360

*IanStu 5268705*


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :clap: :bounce: :bounce: :clap:
> 
> YOUVE MADE IT MATE:thumb:


Thanks Dan....you're next mate...I promise you that......funny thing is I dont feel any different....I expected to hear quires of angels singing my praise but theres nowt....oh well nice way to finish the day...

I'd like to thank everyone who made it possible...all the little people working away behind the scenes..the unsung heroes...

Also like to thank my agents...Dan...Dead...Andrew and all the rest of the spermites...you know who you are

I'm heading to the fridge...the wine is calling :beer:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Thanks Dan....you're next mate...I promise you that......funny thing is I dont feel any different....I expected to hear quires of angels singing my praise but theres nowt....oh well nice way to finish the day...
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone who made it possible...all the little people working away behind the scenes..the unsung heroes...
> 
> Also like to thank my agents...Dan...Dead...Andrew and all the rest of the spermites...you know who you are
> 
> I'm heading to the fridge...the wine is calling :beer:


:beer:enjoy:wink:


----------



## Beklet

Mmm cock . . Ah i was in the top ten once . . Lol i'm off to the gym, to lift heavy weights then come home and eat red meat. Rawr!


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Yes Ian you made it...I am so proud for you..really I am tearing up..look
> 
> Top Reputations
> 
> User Reps/Level
> 
> winger 9590853
> 
> jw007 9065815
> 
> rs007 8959100
> 
> hackskii 7744310
> 
> Zara-Leoni 7325544
> 
> d4ead 6778073
> 
> TaintedSoul 6636108
> 
> weeman 6381995
> 
> ZEUS 5528360
> 
> *IanStu 5268705*


Thanks Andy...you can still call me Ian...but not in public obviously....just sir will do for most occasions...I dont stand on ceremony...I'll never forget where I came from...I'll think of you all....from a distance obviously :lol:


----------



## d4ead

congrats mate congrats indeed its a mega thing mega.....

out of 27 thousand people you are the 10th most popular.

thats a huge achievement.

now please remember as far as rep points go i made you happen, i created you, i gave you life, now you had better appreciate it


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Thanks Andy...you can still call me Ian...but not in public obviously....*just sir will do for most occasions*...I dont stand on ceremony...I'll never forget where I came from...I'll think of you all....from a distance obviously :lol:


*To me you will always be **"The Daddy".. *


----------



## d4ead

ohh and by the way im still 6th


----------



## d4ead

where did you get that smiley from andy ?


----------



## A.U.K

*Oh By the way guys, I owe a lot of reps to people but it wont let me return the compliment just yet so dont think I am being ignorant..I will return the love as soon as I am allowed to..*


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> where did you get that smiley from andy ?


Here you go mate, I got them here..

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> congrats mate congrats indeed its a mega thing mega.....
> 
> out of 27 thousand people you are the 10th most popular.
> 
> thats a huge achievement.
> 
> now please remember as far as rep points go i made you happen, i created you, i gave you life, now you had better appreciate it


yes D4ead you were a big help..credit where credits due...

but also remember that I was once ahead of you and part of your rise was due to my generosity

But Dan was helping me from the start...he realy is the unsung hero :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ohh and by the way im still 6th


oh fvck...10th is crap..I wanna be 9th...life is such a dissapointment :cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> yes D4ead you were a big help..credit where credits due...
> 
> but also remember that I was once ahead of you and part of your rise was due to my generosity
> 
> But Dan was helping me from the start...he realy is the unsung hero :thumb:


You didnt have to do that ian

:blush: thanks buddy


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> yes D4ead you were a big help..*credit where credits due...*
> 
> but also remember that I was once ahead of you and part of your rise was due to my generosity
> 
> But Dan was helping me from the start...he realy is the unsung hero :thumb:


a-hum...cough-cough......


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Here you go mate, I got them here..
> 
> http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


just tried it...doesnt work on a mac...bugger


----------



## A.U.K

*OOH OOH OOH...well thats very nice I must say...*

*
*

*
We can all see who the favourites are...*

*
*

*
well I am going to go into the corner and SULK*


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> a-hum...cough-cough......


I'd also like to thank Pelayo...without his artisic black and white avi's none of this would have been possible :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> OOH OOH OOH...well thats very nice I must say...
> 
> We can all see who the favourites are...
> 
> well I am going to go into the corner and SULK http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


I already thanked you in my first post about my elevation to glory....i'd never forget you Andy


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> I'd also like to thank Pelayo...without his artisic black and white avi's none of this would have been possible :whistling:


balck n white Avis?.....my skin is peachy...or is that my asssssssssssss:lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> I already thanked you in my first post about my elevation to glory....i'd never forget you Andy


*I know you did I was just being an attention tart.. *


----------



## IanStu

OK plebs...I'm off now to a reception in my honour...there'll be ferrero rocher and the like...I'll be back later to sift through all my congratulatory messages....oh and by the way if you're hungry whilst I'm away and you have no bread...just eat cake...I bid you adieu


----------



## Tommy10

A.U.K said:


> *I know you did I was just being an attention tart.. *


...would a wee Ass shot cheer u up?


----------



## A.U.K

Pelayo said:


> ...would a wee Ass shot cheer u up?


*Of Course..*


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian mate:thumb:with these rocher they will be spoiling us:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Later ian mate:thumb:with these rocher they will be spoiling us:lol:


 :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

...FLY BY....  

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=31183&stc=1&d=1252952671

:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

A.U.K said:


> *Of Course..*


i have tried but the pics too big...dont know how to reduce it.....soz


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> ...FLY BY....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=31183&stc=1&d=1252952671
> 
> :rockon:


 :2guns: :2guns: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: ....drive by....


----------



## A.U.K

Pelayo said:


> i have tried but the pics too big...dont know how to reduce it.....soz


*Welcome to my world, no amount of reducing would get my ass on the screen..*


----------



## SALKev

bonjour my beautiful spermers, what's occuring in this neck of the woods today then?


----------



## Cheese

They are some mahoosive smilies


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> bonjour my beautiful spermers, *what's occuring* in this neck of the woods today then?


...ur NOT Welsh..... :lol: :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

i noticed, i LOVE them :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> ...ur NOT Welsh..... :lol: :laugh:


oh boll0cks....didnt realise you've decided to post here now :lol:

actually, in all honesty, this gal keeps saying it and its stuck in my head plus i want to a change from the old hello good evening greeting....so yeah...... :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

I've still gotta spread the love, i tried to rep you as soon as i entered sperm. I'll have some for you soon.

How things this evening?


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> I've still gotta spread the love, i tried to rep you as soon as i entered sperm. I'll have some for you soon.
> 
> How things this evening?


no worries, i'm not worried about missing the odd one or two :whistling: :lol:

this evening.....regular night really, not much going on - please say you can tell me otherwise!!


----------



## Cheese

Nah nothing really, finished in the gym at about 7:30 went to sainsburys cos i'd run out of cottage cheese. now i'm on here :no:

Gonna go and practice guitar after i've had my tea.


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Nah nothing really, finished in the gym at about 7:30 went to sainsburys cos i'd run out of cottage cheese. now i'm on here :no:
> 
> Gonna go and practice guitar after i've had my tea.


aah well, things can only go up eh?  are you any good at playing the guitar?


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> oh boll0cks....didnt realise you've decided to post here now :lol:
> 
> actually, in all honesty, *this gal* keeps saying it and its stuck in my head plus i want to a change from the old hello good evening greeting....so yeah...... :thumb:


...transatlantic drawl now... :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> ...transatlantic drawl now... :lol: :lol:


will i ever be able to speak freely?! :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Nah nothing really, finished in the gym at about 7:30 went to sainsburys cos i'd run out of cottage cheese. now i'm on here :no:
> 
> Gonna go and practice guitar after i've had my tea.


*I had no idea you played..* :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

:thumb :hello A,whos that with you in your avvy mate


----------



## Beklet

I'm at the gym waiting for my lift. As well as weights did 40 mins cardio think i might be coming down with something


----------



## SALKev

Beklet said:


> I'm at the gym waiting for my lift. As well as weights did *40 mins cardio think i might be coming down with something*


definitely, please try and stop this 'cardio' from spreading....go to (almost) any means neccessary!! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Beklet said:


> I'm at the gym waiting for my lift. As well as weights did 40 mins cardio think i might be coming down with something


X2 ive caught a cold off the kids!


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :hello A,whos that with you in your avvy mate


Oh that was a concert years ago, if you mean the Piano and Musicians shot and yes it was me a few years back thinner..

Anyhoo it wasnt a very clear picture so I have borrowed another part of Ians anatomy and used that but I had to resize it as the Bicep was so huge..it took some doing I can tell you, I had to shrink it right down..almost photoshopped but managed just about without resorting to that..Notice the VEIN...and we all know what that does to me.


----------



## Dsahna

HOW COULD I MISS THE VEIN MATE:clap:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Oh that was a concert years ago, if you mean the Piano and Musicians shot and yes it was me a few years back thinner..
> 
> Anyhoo it wasnt a very clear picture so I have borrowed another part of Ians anatomy and used that but I had to resize it as the Bicep was so huge..it took some doing I can tell you, I had to shrink it right down..almost photoshopped but managed just about without resorting to that..Notice the VEIN...and we all know what that does to me.


Andy...pmsl....nice avi mate...I can see you're a man of great taste :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Andy...pmsl....nice avi mate...I can see you're a man of great taste :thumb:


*Glad you approve, it's the Vein baby it's the Vein.*


----------



## Tommy10

A.U.K said:


> *Glad you approve, it's the Vein baby it's the Vein.*


so u could phot shop my Asssss then.... :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

Andy that's the best avi yet, what an arm he has wower


----------



## A.U.K

Morning all..4.30 am now..

Just heard Patrick Swayze Died..very sad, seemed like a really guy..

later buds


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> Andy...pmsl....nice avi mate...I can see you're a man of great taste :thumb:


did you get to SPECSAVERS A.U.K? :whistling: ................................. 



Pelayo said:


> so u could phot shop my Asssss then.... :confused1:


photoshop aint gonna make it smaller tiger:tongue:...but nice try anyway:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Rip pat

Tis a shame he was a class actor


----------



## Dsahna

Yep, rip patrick swayze!


----------



## Cheese

She's like the wind through my trees, she ride the night next to me.

She leads me through moonlight only to burn me with the sun.

She's taken my heart she doesn't know what she's done.

RIP Swayze

That was off the top off my head, love that song.... and yes i know i shouldn't admit it in public but i don't care.


----------



## Cheese

Morning fella's, and you Andrew.


----------



## d4ead

i like right said fred and im quite excited about there new album coming soon but you dont see me bragin about it cheese...


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning people, that's some bicept shot A.U.K.

I think my ex misses has taken the camera with her when she left so you'll have to wait to see my pictures.


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> i like right said fred and im quite excited about there new album coming soon but you dont see me bragin about it cheese...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

You can't compare right said fred with the man from ghost, on of the most romantic films of all time.

*Goes to get his potters wheel and give the missus a shout

*Cues up Unchained Melody on the wireless


----------



## A.U.K

ZAXXXXX said:


> Morning people, that's some bicept shot A.U.K.
> 
> I think my ex misses has taken the camera with her when she left so you'll have to wait to see my pictures.


*If only it were mine...*

*The kudos belongs not to me I fear but Non other than he who shall be known as IanStu..God of the Bicep Vein and the reverse smile . *


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I thought I'd seen it somwhere before.


----------



## Tommy10

A.U.K said:


> *If only it were mine...*
> 
> *The kudos belongs not to me I fear but Non other than he who shall be known as IanStu..God of the Bicep Vein and the reverse smile . *


here u go AUK..... :thumb:

Ass and Barbell...what more do u need:laugh:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

When I sort a camera I'll post up one of my 19" guns, the state of vascularity will depend on factors outside of my control. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> a-hum...cough-cough......





Pelayo said:


> here u go AUK..... :thumb:
> 
> Ass and Barbell...what more do u need:laugh:


thast as smooth as a babys bum rofl


----------



## A.U.K

ZAXXXXX said:


> When I sort a camera I'll post up one of my 19" guns, the state of vascularity will depend on factors outside of my control. :whistling:


*I shall await the results...Ensure the Vein Pump is blistering mate. Reps due on delivery.* :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Pelayo said:


> here u go AUK..... :thumb:
> 
> Ass and Barbell...what more do u need:laugh:


*My god what an ass, perfect bubble butt.All this attention this morning..I am touched.* :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Googled Ians Vein and this came up?? Think he'd just trained arms or something?


----------



## Cheese

Told you i don't photoshop :lol:

Can't beat a bit of microsoft paint haha


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Googled Ians Vein and this came up?? Think he'd just trained arms or something?


*Yes the **Blue Blood** of **Royalty**, not something found I fear in but a handfull of the worthy..*


----------



## d4ead

pathetic


----------



## steelicarus

Prodiver said:


> Scared or scarred? Or both?
> 
> What is it about men's cocks that so disturbs str8 men?
> 
> Course it's amazement and jealousy in my case, but you all wanna take yourselves in hand and enjoy things a bit more...


They just look gross (apart from my own).


----------



## d4ead

im off to bed guys night...

sorry i missed you dan..

love ya andy..

c u later pelayo

cheese, well yes cheese


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Told you i don't photoshop :lol:
> 
> Can't beat a bit of microsoft paint haha


*Well you tried ...and remember "its not the winning it's the taking part that counts"...*

*(God I hated that phrase what a crock)*


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> pathetic


Screw you hippy.

Tried my best hahaha


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> im off to bed guys night...
> 
> sorry i missed you dan..
> 
> love ya andy..
> 
> c u later pelayo
> 
> cheese, well yes cheese


*Night d4ead sleep well*


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> here u go AUK..... :thumb:
> 
> Ass and Barbell...what more do u need:laugh:


Nice artistic ass Thomas... :thumb:



Cheese said:


> Googled Ians Vein and this came up?? Think he'd just trained arms or something?


LOL...yes impressive photoshop skills mate..very subtle can hardly tell what you did 



A.U.K said:


> *Yes the **Blue Blood** of **Royalty**, not something found I fear in but a handfull of the worthy..*


Very true Andy, very true :thumbup1:



d4ead said:


> pathetic


Also true


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Very true Andy, very true :thumbup1:


*He knew that the true heir to the **Royal Throne** would be found in Tamworth..*


----------



## ryoken

good morning chaps and chapesses hope your all happy and well, im working later so wont be about much for a couple of days but will catch up soon :thumb:

Driving these Greyhound coaches is not only easy but its actually fun too so looks like the mechanics tools i have will be kept in the garage for the forseeable future i think:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> good morning chaps and chapesses hope your all happy and well, im working later so wont be about much for a couple of days but will catch up soon :thumb:
> 
> Driving these Greyhound coaches is not only easy but its actually fun too so looks like the mechanics tools i have will be kept in the garage for the forseeable future i think:thumbup1:


could you get take a pic of the coach you drive and post it sometime?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> could you get take a pic of the coach you drive and post it sometime?


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> could you get take *A* pic of the coach you drive and post it sometime?


Haha, an onslaught of photo's :thumb:

Edit: very flash


----------



## IanStu

WOW...what an awsome coach....that is realy quite sexy...i'm slightly aroused ffs


----------



## ryoken

without sounding like im advertising for them lol , from an ex mechanics point of view they are some of the best coaches i have had the pleasure of working with!!

the seats all recline and i can stretch out fully and im 6ft 2 so plenty of room, they have full climate control,free wifi wich works, power sockets by every seat, complementry newspapers etc etc --- basically there the muts nuts of the coaching industry imo and they are a dream to drive lol they cruise along at 62 mph even up the steapest of hills and beat cars of lights!!

damn it i sound like a sad muppet thats it no more coach talk from me as i cant believe im even enjoying driving:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> without sounding like im advertising for them lol , from an ex mechanics point of view they are some of the best coaches i have had the pleasure of working with!!
> 
> the seats all recline and i can stretch out fully and im 6ft 2 so plenty of room, they have full climate control,free wifi wich works, power sockets by every seat, complementry newspapers etc etc --- basically there the muts nuts of the coaching industry imo and they are a dream to drive lol they cruise along at 62 mph even up the steapest of hills and beat cars of lights!!
> 
> damn it i sound like a sad muppet thats it no more coach talk from me as i cant believe im even enjoying driving:lol:


what a great job mate.....the coaches look and sound fab....glad you're enjoying it :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

right ladies I'm off to gym to do abbs and another thing which shall nameless...but should help get rid of gargantuan belly.....later halfwits


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Beklet said:


> Mmm cock . . Ah i was in the top ten once . . Lol i'm off to the gym, to lift heavy weights then come home and eat red meat. Rawr!


Ahh the good old days before all these betas come along, I was 4th once:crying:


----------



## IanStu

IanStu said:


> right ladies I'm off to gym to do abbs and another thing which shall nameless...but should help get rid of gargantuan belly.....later halfwits


right back from gym...ignore above statement (you probably did anyway) I'm losing my mind it was leg day today not what I said above...so went OK...spent longer on calves and can realy feel it now...so that must be a good sign....for some reason knees didnt hurt as much when I was doing squats as last week...cheers


----------



## Cheese

My knee has been playing up sinse doing squats last week. Think its gonna give up on me on thursday when i'm squating again.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> My knee has been playing up sinse doing squats last week. Think its gonna give up on me on thursday when i'm squating again.


yeah they are a sh!t design...I want a refund


----------



## d4ead

cheese i have to say you look super sexy in your new avi


----------



## A.U.K

Well funsters,

I am out in a short while. small concert tonight..on a tuesday as well..is nothing sacred..

See you all later..

I am off to flex Ians Bicep..


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Well funsters,
> 
> I am out in a short while. small concert tonight..on a tuesday as well..is nothing sacred..
> 
> See you all later..
> 
> I am off to flex Ians Bicep..


have a good one Andy...


----------



## SALKev

whats *UP* people of the sperm?


----------



## d4ead

this thread has really slowed down today whats going on. grrrr were not going to clime our way up the leader boards at this rate...


----------



## IanStu

not alot it seems....been very quite in here today


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> this thread has really slowed down today whats going on. grrrr were not going to clime our way up the leader boards at this rate...


well i've done a few posts...most of which went unremarked upon....I cant keep it going on my own...even a personage of my magnitude has their limits


----------



## Dsahna

We're mostly all here now,


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> We're mostly all here now,


there is only a few of us post here now....it had such great potential...now its just us bunch of misfits keeping it afloat


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> this thread has really slowed down today whats going on. grrrr were not going to clime our way up the leader boards at this rate...


oh yes we will.....theres this magic cheat thing that gets you/thread to the top....its simple...alt + f4 :lol:



IanStu said:


> not alot it seems....been very quite in here today


unusual...scary....unusual



IanStu said:


> well i've done a few posts...most of which went unremarked upon....I cant keep it going on my own...even a personage of my magnitude has their limits


have a remark


----------



## IanStu

well the latest news on my rapidly degrading body is that not only do I have a vast belly but now I seem to have fat on my chest...its all going horribly wrong...no wonder the model agencies no longer call


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening peeps how is all your trianing going, i did back today was ok but could have put a better effort in!

Ps my legs have grown whoohoo!


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> well the latest news on my rapidly degrading body is that not only do I have a vast belly but now I seem to have fat on my chest...its all going horribly wrong...no wonder the model agencies no longer call


get one of those ab belts...highly reliable you know :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Hi betts nice calf shot...better than mine ffs


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> Hi betts nice calf shot...better than mine ffs


Thanks ian, im sure yours arent that bad!


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> well i've done a few posts...most of which went unremarked upon....I cant keep it going on my own...even a personage of my magnitude has their limits[/quote*]...its a black, gloomy day with all the deaths on tv!....JESUS H CHRIST!!...soz ianstu its not all about you today:tongue:*
> 
> *we are now...HI*


----------



## Dsahna

FFS BETS,them wheels of yours are bigger than mineand smoother:devil2:


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy pelayo


----------



## Bettyboo

I can post some more if you like but im not sure how to resize them, i just took them lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> FFS BETS,them wheels of yours are bigger than mineand smoother:devil2:


wft are wheels??? Is that what you notherners call legs haha :tongue:


----------



## M_at

No - us southerners also call them wheels Bets.

A good pair are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Uriel

If you lot think I'm reading through about 2 million threads on here because I couldn't log in much in the last couple of weeks - you can pish off.

Could someone (in no more than 4 lines) get me up to speed? There's a rep in it!!


----------



## M_at

Gayness, pictures, avatars, gayness, pictures, gayness, avatars, gayness. Gayness.

Caught up?


----------



## Bettyboo

Uriel said:


> If you lot think I'm reading through about 2 million threads on here because I couldn't log in much in the last couple of weeks - you can pish off.
> 
> Could someone (in no more than 4 lines) get me up to speed? There's a rep in it!!


Lots of bumming, rep whoring and looking in the mirror ans swapping pics and using them as other peoples avvis err just general man tarting and whoring as usual lol :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

Uriel said:


> If you lot think I'm reading through about 2 million threads on here because I couldn't log in much in the last couple of weeks - you can pish off.
> 
> Could someone (in no more than 4 lines) get me up to speed? There's a rep in it!!


Bullshìte,bums,wänk stains,jutt,cum,spunk,turds,ass pics,ians bicep vein causing A.U.K. to shoot his load,and fcuking rep whoring,bumfun,gayness fùck the rest thats about the story mate:lol:


----------



## Uriel

As I suspected/////marvelious....

Carry on as if you were normal


----------



## Uriel

anyone want a reach-a-round? (Gayness seems a constant in here!)


----------



## M_at

Well while you're offering....


----------



## Dsahna

Uriel said:


> anyone want a reach-a-round? (Gayness seems a constant in here!)


Patrick fcuking loves reach arounds mate:wink:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> I can post some more if you like but im not sure how to resize them, i just took them lol


screw the resizing up the ass, make sure its dry.....oh wait....there's a major flaw in that plan....



Uriel said:


> If you lot think I'm reading through about 2 million threads on here because I couldn't log in much in the last couple of weeks - you can pish off.
> 
> Could someone (in no more than 4 lines) get me up to speed? There's a rep in it!!


sperm happened

(2 words)


----------



## Uriel

Dsahna said:


> Patrick fcuking loves reach arounds mate:wink:


Cool, but he said you could do with moisturising the old calluses mate:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Patrick fcuking loves reach arounds mate:wink:


MMMMMMM! Both givng and getting! 

Still gotta cold and chest 

Went to gym but too fvcked to do anything.

Adam (YoungGun) came and did some good sets for back and met Scott and Karl, so a useful visit...


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> MMMMMMM! Both givng and getting!
> 
> Still gotta cold and chest
> 
> Went to gym but too fvcked to do anything.
> 
> Adam (YoungGun) came and did some good sets for back and met Scott and Karl, so a useful visit...


Fcuking sodding cold mate:cursing:

How was youngguns arm patrick?


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Fcuking sodding cold mate:cursing:
> 
> How was youngguns arm patrick?


Well it's not right yet, but he did some good strict bent over rows, straight arm push downs, chins and close grip pull downs without any problems.

He'll feel them tomorrow... :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: i bet he does mate ,how long have you had the cold for pat mate?


----------



## SALKev

better get into bronze members thread if you wanna see some hot sutff:bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> better get into bronze members thread if you wanna see some hot sutff:bounce:


SShhhh SAL :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bettyboo said:


> SShhhh SAL :tongue:


Betty you tease....I come here to see pics...then get redirected to the Bronze thread.....


----------



## SALKev

dont tell me you dont like the attention :thumb:

(it might have been you who said that you didnt....so really please dont!  )


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> :lol: i bet he does mate ,how long have you had the cold for pat mate?


Felt off end of last week - then flash cold- streaming Sat and Sun - and always goes down onto my chest as I'm a diver - mouth breather! :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Bullshìte,bums,wänk stains,jutt,cum,spunk,turds,ass pics,ians bicep vein causing A.U.K. to shoot his load,and fcuking rep whoring,bumfun,gayness fùck the rest thats about the story mate:lol:


pmsl....just about sums it up.....glad I missed the turds though...must have been after my bed time......


----------



## d4ead

4 sentances

Jw007 lost his crown

Sperm went boom

Gayness skyrocketed

Jw007 started training and rep whoring again

That's all you missed urinal.

On another note, way to many people have gone down with colds/man. Flu..... do hope everyones ok


----------



## d4ead

on another side note that cheese bloke is not me.. do not rep him!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

745am.....Weepy Wednesday...HUMPH!


----------



## d4ead

morning pelayo

you ok mate, not many people awake yet


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> on another side note that cheese bloke is not me.. do not rep him!!!!!


Yeah what ever you do don't rep him, nasty peice of work that bloke :no:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning spermers, had an awsome training session last night just wish I could control the sweating :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

morning ianstu (cheese in drag)

morning zaxxxx

thanks for reps pel


----------



## Cheese

I didn't recieve any reps while i was you so i'm gonna try being ian for the day, you let me down tbh lol. I owe you some reps for stealing your identity but i gotta spread the love first mate.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> I didn't recieve any reps while i was you so i'm gonna try being ian for the day, you let me down tbh lol. I owe you some reps for stealing your identity but i gotta spread the love first mate.


 :lol: Quality, have some reps on me.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Gotta spread it about a bit before I rep you again cheese.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Cheese said:


> I didn't recieve any reps while i was you so i'm gonna try being ian for the day, you let me down tbh lol. I owe you some reps for stealing your identity but i gotta spread the love first mate.


 :lol: Well there's a backhanded compliment and then some. Cheese, you might have more luck with Ian's identity if you nick a pick of him in one of his hats


----------



## Cheese

Cheese said:


> I didn't recieve any reps while i was you so i'm gonna try being ian for the day, you let me down tbh lol. I owe you some reps for stealing your identity but i gotta spread the love first mate.





ZAXXXXX said:


> Gotta spread it about a bit before I rep you again cheese.


Thats karma biting me in the ass again :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Cheese

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: Well there's a backhanded compliment and then some. Cheese, you might have more luck with Ian's identity if you nick a pick of him in one of his hats


Good thinking batman... er batbird... whatever.

I would know where to find on tbh. I think some digging is needed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Thats karma biting me in the ass again :cursing: :laugh:


...BITCH AINT IT:whistling:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Thats karma biting me in the ass again :cursing: :laugh:


 I gave the reps to Gym Bunny instead, maybe you should try a hot female picture instead :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> I gave the reps to Gym Bunny instead, maybe you should try a hot female picture instead :whistling:


Ian... er... I am way fitter then hot females. Look at me damn it! you know you want a piece of me.

Mr I can't squat cos I'm so straight not even my knees bend, I know its all a cover up and your bashing the bishop at my avi as we speak. :laugh:


----------



## A.U.K

Morning Ladies,

just waking up, look like I have had a stroke lol, the morning look is not my best..

I see we have all sorts of shenanagins with people stealing eachothers pictures, its all most confusing with regard to who is who..For now I shall hang onto Ians Vein (and why not I say)

Later Campers


----------



## Cheese

Woke up looking like you've had a stroke and hanging on to Ians vien.

Top draw for this time in the morning Andrew


----------



## IanStu

oh my God cheesey where did you drag that pic up from...did I actualy post that..I look fvcking ridiculous....quite a shock when I logged on......oh well how is everyone this dull Wednesday Morning...I'm a bit hungover


----------



## A.U.K

Right its 9.40 am and I am finally ready to commence my day..had my breakfast, read the paper, laundry on, time to practice..Get blowing, make some reeds, its going to be a fun filled day..

Hopefully catch up with you all shortly....


----------



## Uriel

A.U.K said:


> Right its 9.40 am and I am finally ready to commence my day..had my *breakfast*, read the *paper*, laundry on, time to practice.*.Get blowing*, make some reeds, its going to be a fun filled day..
> 
> ...


Now if my misses would take a leaf or two out your book, my day would start a whole lot better A:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

well its quiet in here today....the only people of any note who have posted in the last couple of hours are me and Andy....I see stumpys trawling the board like a low class hooker trying to suck up some reps....pathetic effort and doomed to fail...

anyway more pressing matters.....its cardio and abbs for me today...you see I said it...I'm out and proud


----------



## Cheese

I'm glad i don't have to do Cardio, I'm already in great shape (see avi). When you look as good as me (see avi again) you might be able to stop this devil worship and continue with proper training. (see avi again just for the sake of seeing it).


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I'm glad i don't have to do Cardio, I'm already in great shape (see avi). When you look as good as me (see avi again) you might be able to stop this devil worship and continue with proper training. (see avi again just for the sake of seeing it).


yes but at least I dont post pics on the internet with a black head thingy on my head...and look at your forearms in that pic...they look so thin they might snap....I'd be ashamed if I was you...and learn to use the self timer ffs...stop taking pics of yourself in the mirror...its getting boring

Edit: the rents due on that pic...Andys already coughed up....don't get in debt


----------



## Cheese

Is it slightly less offensive now? I just want to be like you, thats all...


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> yes but at least I dont post pics on the internet with a black head thingy on my head...and look at your forearms in that pic...they look so thin they might snap....I'd be ashamed if I was you...and learn to use the self timer ffs...stop taking pics of yourself in the mirror...its getting boring
> 
> Edit: the rents due on that pic...*Andys **already coughed up*....don't get in debt


*I didnt, I swallowed :laugh:*


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Is it slightly less offensive now? I just want to be like you, thats all...


pmsl :lol: [email protected] :lol:



A.U.K said:


> *I didnt, I swallowed :laugh:*


good boy....lots of protein :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon everyone hows it going. My arms are all pumped from today tri a nd bicep work out whoohoo


----------



## Cheese

I hardly ever do tri and bi's on the same day but I love the feeling once I have. T shirt breakers. I only wear small Tshirts though.


----------



## curlie

Only just seen this pro !! can i donate


----------



## Cheese

curlie said:


> Only just seen this pro !! can i donate


Not sure what that means but yeah donate away. Money in the box to the left spvnk in the jar on the right. :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

How come you dont do tris and bis on the same day???


----------



## IanStu

OK back from gym...did my shameful cardio and abbs...went OK, actualy sweated profusely....keep looking at belly waiting for it to vanish...nothing seems to be happening, must be a delayed reaction....still eat the same on non weights days..tinytom says you should eat more than you do on training days...havent quite got my head round that yet..

I'm so bored of eating..its far harder than training...oh well if it works then one day I wont be ashamed of my body and I might post a pic of myself if I can get over my crippling shyness


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> OK back from gym...did my shameful cardio and abbs...went OK, actualy sweated profusely....keep looking at belly waiting for it to vanish...nothing seems to be happening, must be a delayed reaction....still eat the same on non weights days..tinytom says you should eat more than you do on training days...havent quite got my head round that yet..
> 
> I'm so bored of eating..its far harder than training...oh well if it works then one day I wont be ashamed of my body and I might post a pic of myself if I can get over my crippling shyness


I read that article tiny tom put up a while back, seems good, im gona try training things over a 14 day period. Like you say the eating more on non training days seems weird but will give it a bash :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

yes I've thought about giving the 14 day thing a go.....I've never trained like that so it will feel odd but its clearly worked for him and he knows his stuff...I'd be interested to hear how you get on with it


----------



## Cheese

Bettyboo said:


> How come you dont do tris and bis on the same day???


I tend to do bi's on back day and tri's on shoulder day

Occasionally i'll do both on shoulder day (friday... pre weekend pump lol)


----------



## Cheese

dan05 said:


> I read that article tiny tom put up a while back, seems good, im gona try training things over a 14 day period. Like you say the eating more on non training days seems weird but will give it a bash :thumb:





IanStu said:


> yes I've thought about giving the 14 day thing a go.....I've never trained like that so it will feel odd but its clearly worked for him and he knows his stuff...I'd be interested to hear how you get on with it


I've been looking in to this and am really interested but i don't think my training partner is up for it. He couldn't come to terms with only training a muscle once every 2 weeks


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I've been looking in to this and am really interested but i don't think my training partner is up for it. He couldn't come to terms with only training a muscle once every 2 weeks


well I dont know if I can come to terms with it either....thing is I enjoy going to the gym and lifting weights..its my hobby....so cutting down on the time I'm there sort of goes against everything in me....dont know if I could do it...but I'm toying with the idea


----------



## IanStu

no Patrick today.....he must be feeling realy bad :sad:

get well soon mate :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Thanks! 

Actually I've been dipping in and out between business...

Feeling a bit better so I'm off to the gym soon...


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Actually I've been dipping in and out between business...
> 
> Feeling a bit better so I'm off to the gym soon...


Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Pat...seems to be alot of illness around at the moment....anyway gym should sort you out :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Pat...seems to be alot of illness around at the moment....anyway gym should sort you out :thumbup1:


Hah! Thanks! Think what I really need is a good steak! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Hey Ian looking at your post about rest day nutrition. I was at the john hodgson and lee powell seminar along with niel and they were adamant you needed more nutrition on rest days too, must be right!


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> Hey Ian looking at your post about rest day nutrition. I was at the john hodgson and lee powell seminar along with niel and they were adamant you needed more nutrition on rest days too, must be right!


yeah it kind of makes sense.....just the thought of eating even more food than I'm currently shoving down my neck sort of puts me off a bit...but I think I'm gonna try it for a while and see how it goes


----------



## Dsahna

I find eating alot harder than training too ian,your next meal is always on your mind and everything has to revolve around it:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

My rest day nutrition is identical to training days


----------



## Prodiver

robisco11 said:


> Hey Ian looking at your post about rest day nutrition. I was at the john hodgson and lee powell seminar along with niel and they were adamant you needed more nutrition on rest days too, must be right!


I don't buy this. The body has huge reserves.


----------



## Dsahna

Evening patrickive been reading your posts in urials bi-shot thread mate...and its getting me considering the biceps again using your technique!


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Evening patrickive been reading your posts in urials bi-shot thread mate...and its getting me considering the biceps again using your technique!


Well it seems to give some local added size if done regularly.

(I don't buy the fascia-stretching notion, though.)


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Well it seems to give some local added size if done regularly.
> 
> (I don't buy the fascia-stretching notion, though.)


What do you put the permanent size down to pat


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> What do you put the permanent size down to pat


I think the lubricative effect of the gear makes you able to lift more intensely and grow.

It may also be that the irritation caused by some gear causes local inflammation and extra blood flow and nutrients.

And there is some evidence that some AAS will cause actual local muscle hypertrophy if present in large enough amounts for long enough.


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> I don't buy this. The body has huge reserves.


Thats a handfull of great bb'ers, its not like its some 9st dbol abuser making the statement..

And through experiencing illness in the last few weeks, I buy it...


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> I think the lubricative effect of the gear makes you able to lift more intensely and grow.
> 
> It may also be that the irritation caused by some gear causes local inflammation and extra blood flow and nutrients.
> 
> And there is some evidence that some AAS will cause actual local muscle hypertrophy if present in large enough amounts for long enough.


Thanks lover:thumb:i was thinking 2ml each bicep,each week! Would that be okay?


----------



## Prodiver

dan05 said:


> Thats a handfull of great bb'ers, its not like its some 9st dbol abuser making the statement..
> 
> And through experiencing illness in the last few weeks, I buy it...


There's a recent thread on here All about fats which convincingly suggests that nutritionists and bodybuilders have been way off about diet for years because of flawed studies and confusing causes and effects.

So bodybuilders and trainers are still inured to certain percentages of protein, fats and carbs and to eating excess calories and bulking and cutting...


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Thanks lover:thumb:i was thinking 2ml each bicep,each week! Would that be okay?


Suck it and see!


----------



## Dsahna

Will do


----------



## d4ead

evening my spermer friends how is everyone today.

cheese mate you look better every day...

dan, 2ml in each bicep ffs

ianstu, you rock mate, whats it like being a twin??


----------



## Guest

Im good, just 40,000 of 2million reps. hint hint


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> There's a recent thread on here All about fats which convincingly suggests that nutritionists and bodybuilders have been way off about diet for years because of flawed studies and confusing causes and effects.
> 
> So bodybuilders and trainers are still inured to certain percentages of protein, fats and carbs and to eating excess calories and bulking and cutting...


Link please sexy hunk?


----------



## Tommy10

Evenin all......whats doin?


----------



## Prodiver

dan05 said:


> Link please sexy hunk?


Sweet talker, you! 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/1950-all-about-fats.html


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> evening my spermer friends how is everyone today.
> 
> cheese mate you look better every day...
> 
> dan, 2ml in each bicep ffs
> 
> ianstu, you rock mate, whats it like being a twin??


Evening dead my good friend


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening spermers hows it all going lol x


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> Evenin all......whats doin?


Evening buddy:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Howdy bets:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Howdy bets:wink:


Elllo hows your tight fish ar$e lol


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Elllo hows your tight fish ar$e lol


Tight as fcuk:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Tight as fcuk:laugh:


hahaha


----------



## d4ead

well quite in here again this evening...


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> well quite in here again this evening...


you gonna get that baby oil out again lol


----------



## Beklet

Been to the gym, trained hard, now home after stuffing my face. Have just been told i need to grow my hair. Hmmm.


----------



## IanStu

Beklet said:


> Been to the gym, trained hard, now home after stuffing my face. Have just been told i need to grow my hair. Hmmm.


The hair on your head...or some other place?


----------



## d4ead

Wow very quite, its an ianstu all in here at the moment, if I remember when I get home ill join the craze.

Hope everyone is going well. Its shoulders in the morning for me. Hopefully do a bit better then last weeks efforts. I know I can't be feeling the drop to cruise levels yet but I soooo do.

Tara, hot stuff, hope your good, oil yourself up for me baby.

Ianstu, so hot the hole board will soon pretend to be you.

Dan you monster keep it up big guy, manflu is only an excuse for so long

Dan v0.5 I owe you reppage and a spanking my lil buddy

Bigdom what you been up to big fella still going full throttel

Bob hope your well my friend

Andy hot stuff how's it hanging

Matt spelt with two t's

Prodiver hope the trainings going well.

pelayo hope your feeling well mate on this bright day

cheese the name that must not be mentioned..


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Wow very quite, its an ianstu all in here at the moment, if I remember when I get home ill join the craze.
> 
> Hope everyone is going well. Its shoulders in the morning for me. Hopefully do a bit better then last weeks efforts. I know I can't be feeling the drop to cruise levels yet but I soooo do.
> 
> Tara, hot stuff, hope your good, oil yourself up for me baby.
> 
> Ianstu, so hot the hole board will soon pretend to be you.
> 
> Dan you monster keep it up big guy, manflu is only an excuse for so long
> 
> Dan v0.5 I owe you reppage and a spanking my lil buddy
> 
> Bigdom what you been up to big fella still going full throttel
> 
> Bob hope your well my friend
> 
> Andy hot stuff how's it hanging
> 
> Matt spelt with two t's
> 
> Prodiver hope the trainings going well.


PELAYO....mornin bud...ur up early.............


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> PELAYO....mornin bud...ur up early.............


 :lol: .....its not a good sign when you start talking to yourself pelly.... :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Dont worry pel,dead will start to remember you mate:thumb:get a memorable avvy like mine


----------



## d4ead

haha yeh sorry about that in my defence you have only been here 2 days.... and skeletor only comes in when cheese is away


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning people, thank god I've only got half a day at work today I feel absolutly fcuked and I've got a 2 and a half hour back session to do later :yawn:


----------



## d4ead

2.5 hour???? that covers most of my weeks training in 1 go...


----------



## Cheese

I'm like abad smell that won't go away and i still didn't get a mention?

Morning everybody... I've been working on my avi! I'm quite please with the results.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I like long rests ( 4-5 mins) in between heavy sets so I can realy push myself, it work for me.


----------



## d4ead

im not sure how i missed cheese out at all to be honest, i honestly thought id included him i can only assume i deleted a line without relishing it easy on my phone sorry mate.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> I'm like abad smell that won't go away and i still didn't get a mention?
> 
> Morning everybody... I've been working on my avi! I'm quite please with the results.


Who undies have you got on your head?


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> Who undies have you got on your head?


Ians Missus's! Ask Ian its the Gods honest truth.

Changing the Avi now though. Ian do you like my new attempt at being you? If you don't i have one more lined up. :thumbup1:

By the way I think your training is a bit low intensity. Ask any of the big guys 40mins to 1hr should be what you aim for.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Good morning people! How is everyone today...I am merrily procrastinating.


----------



## robisco11

morning...


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Ians Missus's! Ask Ian its the Gods honest truth.
> 
> Changing the Avi now though. Ian do you like my new attempt at being you? If you don't i have one more lined up. :thumbup1:


very artistic......but could you make my forearms look a bit bigger please...then it'll be perfect :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> very artistic......but could you make my forearms look a bit bigger please...then it'll be perfect :thumbup1:


I haven't changed it yet, i told you i can't photoshop.

I'll change it now

:beer:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I haven't changed it yet, i told you i can't photoshop.
> 
> I'll change it now
> 
> :beer:


LOL...nice hat.....for a second I didnt know if that was me or not....but your chest is better than mine so that was the give away....good effort though :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Greetings and felicitations to one and all,

Morning Gym Bunny,

Morning Ian,

Morning Dan,

Morning d4ead,

Morning Cheese,

Morning Robisco,

Morning ZAXXXXX,

A long day ahead, hope we are all well and raring to go (god I sound like my mother which I swore would never happen)

Oh well Hey Ho..

Andrew


----------



## Cheese

Cheers, bud your an insperation.

I'll save the other one for tomorrow.

Oh that reminds me I've got a pic that shows some of my new found vascularity, I've got a bicep vein on it.

Goes to dig it out...


----------



## Cheese

Here it is.


----------



## A.U.K

Badaa-Bing


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Here it is.


for fvcks sake mate...you look awsome...made my balls jump when I saw that and i'm 99.9% straight.....damm how the fvck am I gonna counter that :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Morning A,

Thanks for the inclusion in your post above, its nice to be included isn't it D4 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Greetings and felicitations to one and all,
> 
> Morning Gym Bunny,
> 
> Morning Ian,
> 
> Morning Dan,
> 
> Morning d4ead,
> 
> Morning Cheese,
> 
> Morning Robisco,
> 
> Morning ZAXXXXX,
> 
> A long day ahead, hope we are all well and raring to go (god I sound like my mother which I swore would never happen)
> 
> Oh well Hey Ho..
> 
> Andrew


Morning Andrew...sorry I cant match cheeses incredible vascularity...guess thats my bicep vein well and truly scuppered


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> for fvcks sake mate...you look awsome...made my balls jump when I saw that and i'm 99.9% straight.....damm how the fvck am I gonna counter that :confused1:


No countering required.

I just thought i'd show the king of the vien my little contribution to vascularity, you are still the king.

I'm quiet pleased so far i'm only 3wks in to a 12wk cycle, i'm weighing in tonight. I'm really hoping for 83kg+, last thurday i was 82.2kg.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> No countering required.
> 
> I just thought i'd show the king of the vien my little contribution to vascularity, you are still the king.
> 
> I'm quiet pleased so far i'm only 3wks in to a 12wk cycle, i'm weighing in tonight. I'm really hoping for 83kg+, last thurday i was 82.2kg.


well it looks like its all working to me...that was an amazing pic...gonna have to start a cycle soon...thats inspired me to get my finger out


----------



## Gym Bunny

A.U.K said:


> Badaa-Bing


My thoughts exactly!

Morning Andrew, Cheese, Ian, Betty, Rob, Dead, ZAXXXXX and everyone else. I have now had my caffeine injection and feel human...Ohhhh and it's almost time for lunch. :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Gym Bunny said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> Morning Andrew, Cheese, Ian, Betty, Rob, Dead, ZAXXXXX and everyone else. I have now had my caffeine injection and feel human...Ohhhh and it's almost time for lunch. :bounce:


Morning Lys....yeah I've just downed a mug of coffee and also had a sneaky chocolate bar...I had to as Cheeses pic depressed me...its comfort food


----------



## Dsahna

:thumb :man im sexy!


----------



## robisco11

just had my fooooood  im a happy bunny now!


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> well it looks like its all working to me...that was an amazing pic...gonna have to start a cycle soon...thats inspired me to get my finger out


Thankyou mate, you comments mean alot, like i said before one of the weekends i'll have to come and train with you. It would be good to meet some of the ukm lot in the flesh but everyone is to far away except you, you'll have to do :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :man im sexy!


LOL...if only..if only :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Thankyou mate, you comments mean alot, like i said before one of the weekends i'll have to come and train with you. It would be good to meet some of the ukm lot in the flesh but everyone is to far away except you, you'll have to do :laugh:


Yes you can come and humiliate me even more.... :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> just had my fooooood  im a happy bunny now!


I'm guessing it involved about 1000g of oats...as you're the oats master :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Aint many folk spunking today:lol:they must be shooting blanks ffs


----------



## Cheese

I was but then everyone disappeared. I must smell or something. How your day going mate?


----------



## Prodiver

Been busy with biz and writing up an experience for the police/camera thread...


----------



## Cheese

I saw your comments on that thread, passionate aren't you.


----------



## IanStu

yes I read that thread...passionate and articulate...trying to rep you Pat but I'm out at the moment...will do when recharged


----------



## IanStu

right...just back from gym...did shoulders...completely concentrated on rear delts...tried not to do anything that would hit the front...went realy well and feel great


----------



## WRT

This thread smells of betas and estrogen


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> This thread smells of betas and estrogen


sorry..that'll be me


----------



## Cheese

Are you claiming to be Alpha? BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WRT

Nope I am more beta than your left nut


----------



## Cheese

Your a little beta then, my nuts are shrinking by the day.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Your a little beta then, my nuts are shrinking by the day.


you could post one of those speeded up time delay vids of your nuts shrinking...might be interesting....actualy on second thoughts dont bother


----------



## ryoken

afternoon men folk how are we all???

i have a day off today thank god lol but then im back in for three twelve and a half hour days before i get another 3 days off but its all good:thumbup1:

got my first full months pay yesterday and im pretty damn chuffed tbh, gonna hit the gym later for back and bis -- looking forward to it:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> right...just back from gym...did shoulders...completely concentrated on rear delts...tried not to do anything that would hit the front...went realy well and feel great


Good work ian mate:thumb:have i missed something about your shoulder buddy?


----------



## Cheese

Food for thought that is, I always fancied myself as a bit of a David Attenborough.

The Secret Life of Balls.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> afternoon men folk how are we all???
> 
> i have a day off today thank god lol but then im back in for three twelve and a half hour days before i get another 3 days off but its all good:thumbup1:
> 
> got my first full months pay yesterday and im pretty damn chuffed tbh, gonna hit the gym later for back and bis -- looking forward to it:thumbup1:


all sounding pretty positive Ry...sometimes life is good...pleased for you mate


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Good work ian mate:thumb:have i missed something about your shoulder buddy?


my front delts have grown much bigger than rear delts...so trying to balance things out a bit...my rear delts are seriously lacking


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Good work ian mate:thumb:have i missed something about your shoulder buddy?


Pmsl at that winning smile in your avy :lol: :lol: :lol:



IanStu said:


> all sounding pretty positive Ry...sometimes life is good...pleased for you mate


yeah lifes good for now for the first time in ages -- just hope it lasts this time lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck at the gym ryohows the job going buddy?


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Morning A,
> 
> Thanks for the inclusion in your post above, its nice to be included isn't it D4 :whistling: :lol:


look i said sorry .... OK.....



Cheese said:


> No countering required.
> 
> I just thought i'd show the king of the vien my little contribution to vascularity, you are still the king.
> 
> I'm quiet pleased so far i'm only 3wks in to a 12wk cycle, i'm weighing in tonight. I'm really hoping for 83kg+, last thurday i was 82.2kg.


man you are one veiny fuker. your whole body kinda looks like my penis.



Gym Bunny said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> Morning Andrew, Cheese, Ian, Betty, Rob, Dead, ZAXXXXX and everyone else. I have now had my caffeine injection and feel human...Ohhhh and it's almost time for lunch. :bounce:


good morning



WRT said:


> This thread smells of betas and estrogen


no thats just your armpit


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Good luck at the gym ryohows the job going buddy?


cheers mate, jobs going really well wich is scary as i have never enjoyed working till now :lol:

hows things with you mate??


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Food for thought that is, I always fancied myself as a bit of a David Attenborough.
> 
> The Secret Life of Balls.


yes...let me know when you're gonna show it..i'll look away


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> my front delts have grown much bigger than rear delts...so trying to balance things out a bit...my rear delts are seriously lacking


Do you do dumbell rows for back ian?they fetch them right out mate


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> your whole body kinda looks like my penis.


so your're saying cheese is a pr**k


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Do you do dumbell rows for back ian?they fetch them right out mate


Wide grip barbell rows and cable rows work a treat too but your arms have to be 90 degrees to your body if that makes sense so bringing the bar up to your upper chest:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Do you do dumbell rows for back ian?they fetch them right out mate


I do now :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> cheers mate, jobs going really well wich is scary as i have never enjoyed working till now :lol:
> 
> hows things with you mate??


Great news as for me,i should be back lifting at 7/8 ish tonight:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> so your're saying cheese is a pr**k


see how subtle i am



Dsahna said:


> Do you do dumbell rows for back ian?they fetch them right out mate


ive just started them too.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Wide grip barbell rows and cable rows work a treat too but your arms have to be 90 degrees to your body if that makes sense so bringing the bar up to your upper chest:thumbup1:


yes that what I've been doing today....and reverse fly's with DB's and on reverse pec dec...plus a new one for me where you row with a cable but pull it right in to your face rather than chest..that seemed to hit em aswell


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> I do now :thumb:


Nice'n'heavy:thumb:also give what ryo reccommends a bash! Double whammy mate:lol:


----------



## d4ead

good news about your job ryo, well pleased for you


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Great news as for me,i should be back lifting at 7/8 ish tonight:thumb:


cool, are you doing military presses again yet Dan??

my PB is 70kg standing (with a little oxy fuelled help lol) but i getting some major pressure on my back not painfull or nowt just feels wierd -- i tried for 80kg for 1 rep but failed due to mainly stability :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> see how subtle i am
> 
> ive just started them too.


Afternoon dead:thumb:they are a great exercise imo mate


----------



## d4ead

80kg would be impressive mate


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Pmsl at that winning smile in your avy :lol: :lol: :lol:


yes he's an ugly cvnt aint he :lol:


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> 80kg would be impressive mate


i was ready and in the mind to go for it but my arms decided to head backwards instead of upwards wich took me off balance so it was an epic fail on my behalf lol as the bar hit the power rack with an almighty crash:lol:


----------



## d4ead

howdy dan


----------



## d4ead

ryoken said:


> i was ready and in the mind to go for it but my arms decided to head backwards instead of upwards wich took me off balance so it was an epic fail on my behalf lol as the bar hit the power rack with an almighty crash:lol:


nice dont you hate it when everyone stares at you....


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> nice dont you hate it when everyone stares at you....


lol i have a nasty habbit at the mo of going for PB's that i just cant lift and thats got to be the worst i rekon as i load the bar right up then cant even move it and end up looking a right [email protected] , most the guys and girls in the gym i go to constantly stare tbh and i hate it


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> cool, are you doing military presses again yet Dan??
> 
> my PB is 70kg standing (with a little oxy fuelled help lol) but i getting some major pressure on my back not painfull or nowt just feels wierd -- i tried for 80kg for 1 rep but failed due to mainly stability :thumbup1:


I never stopped them bigmani have damaged my back by doing militarys before though, because i lost balance on my last set:eek:

:thumb :HOW ARE THE OXYS MATE:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> lol i have a nasty habbit at the mo of going for PB's that i just cant lift and thats got to be the worst i rekon as i load the bar right up then cant even move it and end up looking a right [email protected] , most the guys and girls in the gym i go to constantly stare tbh and i hate it


we've all done that...I'm constantly doing it...its so fvcking uncool...and you can guarantee you are being watched..pmsl


----------



## d4ead

haha

not got a training partner either then?


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> howdy dan


HELLO BUDDYis the gyno gone mate?, ive noticed abit of shrinkage today:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

yeh im all better mate no symptoms at all today and look fuking super hench 

*for me,... not to be compared to someone with muscle


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> I never stopped them bigmani have damaged my back by doing militarys before though, because i lost balance on my last set:eek:
> 
> :thumb :HOW ARE THE OXYS MATE:thumb:


there good mate -- definatly doing there thing and they have a feel good factor to them for me or i have noticed an overall better mood from them:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

not tried oxys yet


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> not tried oxys yet


I got to say i love them but on the flip side i hate dbol or any other oral so thought i would give oxy's a blast and im really getting on with them tbh!

i hear JW sprinkles powdered oxy's on his oats for brekky:lol:


----------



## d4ead

hahahahaha

i really liked winny, didnt like dbol etc.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> not tried oxys yet


Youve got them planned though mate ,and ffs YOUVE GOT PLENTY MUSCLE FFS:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

well ill try anything rofl


----------



## Chris1

Hey dudes, how's tricks??

Put 2 new pics in my journal if anyones interested. sh1t quality but they're there anyway.

I know you're always after new w*nk material A4pamphlet xxx


----------



## Beklet

Chris1 said:


> Hey dudes, how's tricks??
> 
> Put 2 new pics in my journal if anyones interested. sh1t quality but they're there anyway.
> 
> I know you're always after new w*nk material A4pamphlet xxx


*runs off to look*


----------



## Chris1

You took your time perving this time Bek. Thought you'd gone off me!


----------



## Bettyboo

hello spermers


----------



## d4ead

Chris1 said:


> Hey dudes, how's tricks??
> 
> Put 2 new pics in my journal if anyones interested. sh1t quality but they're there anyway.
> 
> I know you're always after new w*nk material A4pamphlet xxx


ohh nice ill just get the baby oil  i didnt even know you had a journal.... subscribed.



Bettyboo said:


> hello spermers


hello sweety


----------



## IanStu

home at last....was realy bored at work today...

Just wanna say thanks to the folks who repped and to say I'll rep you back when it lets me..

Dan...Thanks for reps

Cheese...Thanks for reps

Ry...Thanks for reps

Pat...Thanks for reps

D4ead....WTF


----------



## d4ead

wtf?

did i rep you today? i did try but it said i had to spread it about a bit, cant remember if i managed it or not.. if its a not you will be first on my hit list.

if only reps were as quick to recover and my penis


----------



## Chris1

So guys, question for you.

Should I or shouldn't I take the test plunge.

Busy researching still atm, but what would you guys say??


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> wtf?
> 
> did i rep you today? i did try but it said i had to spread it about a bit, cant remember if i managed it or not.. if its a not you will be first on my hit list.
> 
> if only reps were as quick to recover and my penis


its OK mate...I'm not fishing for reps...you take your time....meanwhile I'll probably vanish without trace into the abyss which is below the top 10


----------



## IanStu

Chris1 said:


> So guys, question for you.
> 
> Should I or shouldn't I take the test plunge.
> 
> Busy researching still atm, but what would you guys say??


cant help you there mate...I'm in exactly the same position...dithering


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> its OK mate...I'm not fishing for reps...you take your time....meanwhile I'll probably vanish without trace into the abyss which is below the top 10


it will never happen....

i think i must have run out of reps spreading the love before i got back to you. either that or dan or cheese got yours by mistake..


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> dan or cheese got yours by mistake..


LOL...yes its hard to tell who is and isnt me these days...I keep getting confused


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...yes its hard to tell who is and isnt me these days...I keep getting confused


This is my all time fave avvy ian:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> This is my all time fave avvy ian:thumb:


looks a bit sinister to me


----------



## d4ead

and mine

i was planning to find his bum pic and use his ass as my avi but the quality was to bad to see what it was..


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> and mine
> 
> i was planning to find his bum pic and use his ass as my avi *but the quality was to bad to see what it was..*


Thank fvck for that :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

you only just escaped..


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to eat my stake and chips...later losers:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Love the ying yang theme ian ha ha youve got the mean looking version mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Love the ying yang theme ian ha ha youve got the mean looking version mate:lol:


yes and I'm a completely different colour...pmsl


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian mate


----------



## d4ead

nice proper nice..


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> yes and I'm a completely different colour...pmsl


Just abit red ,to emphasise the bad mood ha ha ha


----------



## SALKev

badabing its me


----------



## Dsahna

SAL:thumb:you okay kev mate


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> SAL:thumb:you okay kev mate


hellooooo, doing good Ian mate - nice pic :thumbup1:

(i know its you really :lol: )


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> hellooooo, doing good Ian mate - nice pic :thumbup1:
> 
> (i know its you really :lol: )


Ha ha i know you do mate:wink:


----------



## SALKev

wow its quiet....next person to bring up something good gets a rep (apart from Dan, Ian and d4ead...maybe some others as well...repped already  )!


----------



## Dsahna

Your rep is incoming sal,real soon:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

well that wasnt the response i was expecting - but its good alright, cheers buddy :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm you want something you can respond too.. hmmm well im now a ful time student and on my way to doing a degree and becoming a teacher whoohoo :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Is it a bird.....is it a plane......no its super-bets:clap:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm you want something you can respond too.. hmmm well im now a ful time student and on my way to doing a degree and becoming a teacher whoohoo :thumb:


a teacher? wow, good luck - i didnt realise you were aiming for that  kids/adults though?

thanks for bringing up something :bounce: :bounce:



Dsahna said:


> Is it a bird.....is it a plane......no its super-bets:clap:


:laugh: :rockon:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Is it a bird.....is it a plane......no its super-bets:clap:


Fpmsl lol


----------



## SALKev

thanks for the reps again big D  

edit - and im off, goodnight my dears!


----------



## Uriel

Ok - few highlights from the last 3 day training before mini Majorca holiday....

Leg press, back up to 10 plates a side on the sled (12 reps)

3 plates a side incline bench (8 reps)

all other training sweet, all injury's healed

added mast enen to my nadrotest stack

got a haircut.....got a free gym T shirt from Iron Gym, Glyfada Athens

Right, back to gayness now


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> a teacher? wow, good luck - i didnt realise you were aiming for that  kids/adults though?
> 
> thanks for bringing up something :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> :laugh: :rockon:


Hopefully both adults and children


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> thanks for the reps again big D
> 
> edit - and im off, goodnight my dears!


Night kev


----------



## Dsahna

Uriel said:


> Ok - few highlights from the last 3 day training before mini Majorca holiday....
> 
> Leg press, back up to 10 plates a side on the sled (12 reps)
> 
> 3 plates a side incline bench (8 reps)
> 
> all other training sweet, all injury's healed
> 
> added mast enen to my nadrotest stack
> 
> got a haircut.....got a free gym T shirt from Iron Gym, Glyfada Athens
> 
> Right, back to gayness now


Ha ha:thumb:anything gay mate?


----------



## Uriel

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha:thumb:anything gay mate?


The lad I train with in Greece (colleage) has good traps....and lats:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Uriel said:


> The lad I train with in Greece (colleage) has good traps....and lats:whistling:


Post a pic of your new hairdo mate:wink:ha ha,im straight by the way:thumbup1:its for the lads


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Post a pic of your new hairdo mate:wink:ha ha,im straight by the way:thumbup1:its for the lads


you sure dan, do you wanna ask the audience take 50/50 or phone a friend to make sure haha :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> you sure dan, do you wanna ask the audience take 50/50 or phone a friend to make sure haha :tongue:


Go into your journal and answer the Q:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Go into your journal and answer the Q:tongue:


I have...


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> I have...


You aint


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> You aint


You have confused me - not sure how you want me to answer it lol explain pmsl


----------



## d4ead

Uriel said:


> Ok - few highlights from the last 3 day training before mini Majorca holiday....
> 
> Leg press, back up to 10 plates a side on the sled (12 reps)
> 
> 3 plates a side incline bench (8 reps)
> 
> all other training sweet, all injury's healed
> 
> added mast enen to my nadrotest stack
> 
> got a haircut.....got a free gym T shirt from Iron Gym, Glyfada Athens
> 
> Right, back to gayness now


nice of that gym to let you keep your toilet cleaning uniform.. :whistling:

congrats on the haircut i know these things only happen once a year.

:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

off to work boys and girls....

catch you laterz peeps


----------



## Uriel

Dsahna said:


> Post a pic of your new hairdo mate:wink:ha ha,im straight by the way:thumbup1:its for the lads


Mte, I'm straight to but it's a good cut....might turn you:lol:


----------



## Uriel

d4ead said:


> nice of that gym to let you keep your toilet cleaning uniform.. :whistling:


I think they hand them out to "big boys" for the free advertising....I'll ask how much they cost if *you *want one:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> off to work boys and girls....
> 
> catch you laterz peeps


have fun sweetie dont work too hard!


----------



## d4ead

I never work too hard..


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> I never work too hard..


lol oh yeah i forgot :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

*newly GOLD member fly by..*

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: *......*

*morning campers hope alls well.....* :rockon:


----------



## d4ead

Did you get up early just too gloat in your new gold coat skelator?


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> Did you get up early just too gloat in your new gold coat skelator?


dont know what you mean :whistling: .....  ...it would be rude not to... :lol:

nah unfortunately this is normal time for me.... :crying:

work n all that...


----------



## d4ead

sorry cheese you hadnt posted for 6 pages and by the time i was that far back id run out of reppage. hit you tomorrow..


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning everybody, I feel wrecked.


----------



## d4ead

morning zaxx mate, i missed you too mate reps tommorow


----------



## Cheese

Morning everybody

No problem mate you give me my fair share. I'll have to rep wh0re somewhere else later and make up for the ones i've missed.

Good to see ian still up there.

Nice training session this morning mate, some good lifts again.


----------



## Bettyboo

blady hell i just remembered i got work til 6 in the morning tonight! lol start @ 22:00 finish @ 06:00


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> blady hell i just remembered i got work til 6 in the morning tonight! lol start @ 22:00 finish @ 06:00


welcome to my world baby


----------



## SALKev

i hope sperms not dying...quieeeeeet in here!


----------



## Bermondse1

Evening gays, guys and gals.


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening all... jeez just had police around asking for a statement for an incident that happened back in May, when i was working! jesus, my memory is crap, trying to remember that far back lol


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> welcome to my world baby


Well elloo baby how is you tonight! :tongue:


----------



## A.U.K

The Sperm Will never Die..

Just been a bit busy here, nothing exciting, just housework and windows that needed cleaning..


----------



## SALKev

i hope not mate, housework and windows? unlucky :sad:

you can have a picture of my knuckle smileys to cheer you up!










there's one missing in the pic...he's the one thats 'crying'...oh well... :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1

A.U.K said:


> The Sperm Will never Die..
> 
> Just been a bit busy here, nothing exciting, just housework and windows that needed cleaning..


Oooo..Andy - can I feell your bicep? DRooooool.


----------



## SALKev

you could always ask Ian :lol:


----------



## d4ead

they tattooed on? the smiles?


----------



## d4ead

see i work hard...


----------



## d4ead

see who spots the evidence of my troubled youth first rofl, i didnt notice that...


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady hell u have big hands! Haha madness. Grr I'm on the bus going to work oh what joys x


----------



## Bermondse1

S-A-L said:


> you could always ask Ian :lol:


Oh - is that THE vein?


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> they tattooed on? the smiles?


nope, that would be pretty fun though  put them on with sharpies (coloured felt tip type things)



d4ead said:


> see i work hard...





d4ead said:


> see who spots the evidence of my troubled youth first rofl, i didnt notice that...


the scar on your wrist?



Bermondse1 said:


> Oh - is that THE vein?


yep yep yep! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BigAndyJ

You must do some deadlifting with those calluses!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Blady hell u have big hands! Haha madness. Grr I'm on the bus going to work oh what joys x


FOR FÙCK SAKE!!!! take a look at super-bets:thumb:your gorgeous:blush:the lads where you live are due a trip to specsavers if you havent been asked on a date:lol:

Id ask you in a flash mate:wink:if i wasnt taken


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> FOR FÙCK SAKE!!!! take a look at super-bets:thumb:your gorgeous:blush:the lads where you live are due a trip to specsavers if you havent been asked on a date:lol:
> 
> Id ask you in a flash mate:wink:if i wasnt taken


Lol thanks


----------



## IanStu

Betty I have to agree with Dan....some blokes gonna be very lucky to get you...one day you'll find someone decent...there's a few out there

Dan...much better avi than that last one of the grinning [email protected] ...ffs you're looking huge....your shoulders look broader and your arms mate....unbelievable.....and the tan is of course second to none....you're my fvckin hero mate..brilliant


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> see i work hard...


What happened mate...tell me you didnt slit your wrists?


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Betty I have to agree with Dan....some blokes gonna be very lucky to get you...one day you'll find someone decent...there's a few out there
> 
> Dan...much better avi than that last one of the grinning [email protected] ...ffs you're looking huge....your shoulders look broader and your arms mate....unbelievable.....and the tan is of course second to none....you're my fvckin hero mate..brilliant


 :thumb :ian,as always,you are the main man mate:bounce:more importantly though,how are you buddy because i meant every word of what i said to you mate,you have got loads of time to get big mate,fcuk that twät:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha im loving your military theme ian mate:thumb:the vein and smile are there too:clap:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :ian,as always,you are the main man mate:bounce:more importantly though,how are you buddy because i meant every word of what i said to you mate,you have got loads of time to get big mate,fcuk that twät:lol:


I've had a few drinks mate...feel a bit calmer now...dont feel so much like me insides have been ripped out...gonna see how I feel tomorow.....you and the others have been amazing..realy made me think....wish we all just trained in a gym together, wouldnt that be great..oh well lifes not like that.


----------



## Bettyboo

I'm soo boredd ..


----------



## d4ead

I thought you were working all night bb....

Hey least I did the cut the right way... haha ....

Ian your what I aspire to be, you keep going son.

Dan your a monster, ill be scared stiff when I see you on the 25th


----------



## Dsahna

Ian we all really care for you bigman and we know youve got lots of growing to do mate,youll need a new fcuking wardrobe ffs:clap:we are all behind you ian,all the way mate


----------



## d4ead

i bet hes up late today the amount he drunk last night rofl


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> I thought you were working all night bb....
> 
> Hey least I did the cut the right way... haha ....
> 
> Ian your what I aspire to be, you keep going son.
> 
> Dan your a monster, ill be scared stiff when I see you on the 25th


DONT SAY THAT MATEill just be a dissapointment when we do meet dead:crying:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> i bet hes up late today the amount he drunk last night rofl


Every night:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> DONT SAY THAT MATEill just be a dissapointment when we do meet dead:crying:


mate you huge compared to me so you wont disappoint...


----------



## Dsahna

Im not huge mate:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady he'll two hours sleep. Waiting for me parents to Hurry up and take me kids out so I can get some sleep grr


----------



## Gym Bunny

Betty, great news on getting into college to start training as a teacher! :thumb:

Ian, what's up? Not like you to be down.

D4ead loving the callouses



Dsahna said:


> Im not huge mate:laugh:


Twaddle

Why is it always a glorious day when I'm stuck in work?


----------



## Prodiver

Hi! Spermers! Beeeautiful day here in E Anglia - like summer again...

Leamington show tomorrow...


----------



## robisco11

afternoon guys!

cardio for me in a bit as im looking like a bloater at the minute!!! What you all doing?


----------



## Rob68

whats up with ian?....is he ok? :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> whats up with ian?....is he ok? :confused1:


u should change ur Avi to suit your new GOLD Status..... :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Gym Bunny said:


> Betty, great news on getting into college to start training as a teacher! :thumb:
> 
> Ian, what's up? Not like you to be down.
> 
> D4ead loving the callouses
> 
> Twaddle
> 
> Why is it always a glorious day when I'm stuck in work?


Whats twaddle:lol:anyone?


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Whats twaddle:lol:anyone?


What Andrew talks...

Anyway where is he - playing in a concert?


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> *What Andrew talks...*
> 
> Anyway where is he - playing in a concert?


*Thats rich...*

No concert for me today or next week even..Just doing my household chores, ironing, cleaning, writing letters etc..Two letters have to be in French and I am crap writing in French so that should be a challenge..

Actually I am very tired so I am going to put my feet up and have a nap..


----------



## IanStu

OK folks...just a quick update on my self pitying little drama......

Been to gym to try and find the guy i told you about...asked at desk and described him and luckily they new him...his names Rob....they said he just comes in at random times but wouldnt tell me anything else...I told them I wanted to speak to him about something but couldnt get any more info out of em....so I sat outside in my car for an hour or so watching the door but he never apeared...I'm going back in a bit and then again in the morning and shall do for as long as it takes till I find him...I cant get it out of my head so I have to confront him about what he said.

Anyway enough of that...

Andrew how much house work do you have...you seem to be continualy at it...you must have the cleanest house in all of christendom

Hope everyone else is OK.......


----------



## robisco11

fcuk me Ian, what you going to do.....bum him...?


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *Thats rich...*
> 
> No concert for me today or next week even..Just doing my household chores, ironing, cleaning, writing letters etc..Two letters have to be in French and I am crap writing in French so that should be a challenge..
> 
> Actually I am very tired so I am going to put my feet up and have a nap..


Aha! lurking again!

French letters? MMMMM!

When I worked for a famous auction house, one of the innocent young deb cataloguers for Mentmore wrote: "Lot 349: an nine inch French letter opener, in ivory, with prancing horses." :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

robisco11 said:


> fcuk me Ian, what you going to do.....bum him...?


no mate he's Scottish, I have some standards....

I just want to find out why he said the things he said...then I'll kill him:thumb:


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> OK folks...just a quick update on my self pitying little drama......
> 
> Been to gym to try and find the guy i told you about...asked at desk and described him and luckily they new him...his names Rob....they said he just comes in at random times but wouldnt tell me anything else...I told them I wanted to speak to him about something but couldnt get any more info out of em....so I sat outside in my car for an hour or so watching the door but he never apeared...I'm going back in a bit and then again in the morning and shall do for as long as it takes till I find him...I cant get it out of my head so I have to confront him about what he said.
> 
> Anyway enough of that...
> 
> Andrew how much house work do you have...you seem to be continualy at it...you must have the cleanest house in all of christendom
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK.......


Yeah im fine hows you, angry by the sounds?


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> OK folks...just a quick update on my self pitying little drama......
> 
> Been to gym to try and find the guy i told you about...asked at desk and described him and luckily they new him...his names Rob....they said he just comes in at random times but wouldnt tell me anything else...I told them I wanted to speak to him about something but couldnt get any more info out of em....so I sat outside in my car for an hour or so watching the door but he never apeared...I'm going back in a bit and then again in the morning and shall do for as long as it takes till I find him...I cant get it out of my head so I have to confront him about what he said.
> 
> Anyway enough of that...
> 
> Andrew how much house work do you have...you seem to be continualy at it...you must have the cleanest house in all of christendom
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK.......


Afternoon ian mate:thumb:how are you feeling about training though bigman,i hope you realise that you can grow loads more buddy


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> no mate he's Scottish, I have some standards....
> 
> I just want to find out why he said the things he said...then I'll kill him:thumb:


tried reading back abit to see whats happend to you ian,but cant find it..you ok?...


----------



## Dsahna

Ian mate,i knew you had a wild side:wink:but just ignore him from now on bigman,even if you could smash him to pieces!!!

Over the next few months show him that hes a loser by growing like fcuk mate:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> Yeah im fine hows you, angry by the sounds?


very angry mate...gotta find this guy to get it out my system



Dsahna said:


> Afternoon ian mate:thumb:how are you feeling about training though bigman,i hope you realise that you can grow loads more buddy


done alot of thinking last night Dan and I've decided to have a week off training and then get back into it...hopefully by then I will have found this guy and sorted it out



RJ68 said:


> tried reading back abit to see whats happend to you ian,but cant find it..you ok?...


Yes mate I'm fine...just overeacting to stuff


----------



## IanStu

right i'm goning back down the gym for a scout around..later guys


----------



## robisco11

See ya on crimewatch Ian


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> right i'm goning back down the gym for a scout around..later guys


im scottish...what gym do u go to......


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> right i'm goning back down the gym for a scout around..later guys


Just tell him hes a motherfùcker mate,and a fcuking cardio-only pr**khe aint worthy of your bicep vein ffs!!!, im serious:mad:

A week off is exactly what you need ian,then the tank will be fired up to hit it hard bigman:thumb:

We believe in you mate


----------



## Cheese

Ian I've obviously missed what has been said but can guess by peoples comments.

He may have done you kind a favour if you use it to your advantage. Take what he said an put it into your bench press... imagine him repeating it then blast out that last rep. Eat chicken till your full then cram some more in, make it your mission to make him eat his words!!!

Its a good job your not on cycle, it may make you more volatile and he could have ended up eating dumbells there and then.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Ian I've obviously missed what has been said but can guess by peoples comments.
> 
> He may have done you kind a favour if you use it to your advantage. Take what he said an put it into your bench press... imagine him repeating it then blast out that last rep. Eat chicken till your full then cram some more in, make it your mission to make him eat his words!!!
> 
> Its a good job your not on cycle, it may make you more volatile and he could have ended up eating dumbells there and then.


Good advice:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello folks am absolutely knackered off to work again after hours sleep. Working til 6 am again. Ian what's with your drama hun? Can't see anything tried to look bak couldn't see nowt. Hello to all other spermers! k


----------



## Dsahna

Evening tara mate


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> im scottish...what gym do u go to......


read back abit pelly.....  ...the man said he has standards.....scottish

*NOT *being one of them... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Bermondse1

Evening Tara...


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> read back abit *pelly.....*  ...the man said he has standards.....scottish :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *NOT *being one of them... :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


......there u go again...pick, pick, pick......anyhoo....Scots do it better


----------



## Bettyboo

Evenong folks x


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ......there u go again...pick, pick, pick......anyhoo....Scots do it better


if i dont pick thomas ...who the fcuks gonna talk to ya? huh? well?..... :lol:

you know i is only pulling your.....well im winding ya up.... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> if i dont pick *thomas* ...who the fcuks gonna talk to ya? huh? well?..... :lol: ...WHEN DID WE GET ON FIRST NAME TERMS? :whistling:
> 
> you know i is only pulling your.....well im winding ya up.... :lol:


HOOK, LINE , STINKER:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Evenong folks x


EVENING


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> HOOK, LINE , STINKER:bounce: :bounce:


you know what i mean.....over n over.... :whistling: ..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> you know what i mean.....over n over.... :whistling: ..... :lol: :lol:


AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER...AGAIN... :lol: :lol: :lol:

anyone want my last choc muffin....got ice cold milk to down it with?


----------



## Prodiver

There was a young lady from Spain

Who did it again and again,

And again and again,

And again and again,

And again and again and again.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Scots have big penises


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> Scots have big penises


Speaking from experience?

Actually not in my experience.

But gay men tend to have bigger dicks...


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:



> Speaking from experience?
> 
> Actually not in my experience.
> 
> But gay men tend to have bigger dicks...


But you cant have been with a straight man :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

dan05 said:


> But you cant have been with a straight man :lol: :lol:


Diver paramedic, mate. Seen hundreds of divers and other blokes naked. And even more gay blokes.

And you'd be surprised at how many str8 men will play - MMMMMM!


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Scots have big penises


i'm half Scottish...where does that leave me?


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> i'm half Scottish...where does that leave me?


Stateless? Representative? :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver

OK spermers - off to my rack...


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> OK folks...just a quick update on my self pitying little drama......
> 
> Been to gym to try and find the guy i told you about...asked at desk and described him and luckily they new him...his names Rob....they said he just comes in at random times but wouldnt tell me anything else...I told them I wanted to speak to him about something but couldnt get any more info out of em....so I sat outside in my car for an hour or so watching the door but he never apeared...I'm going back in a bit and then again in the morning and shall do for as long as it takes till I find him...I cant get it out of my head so I have to confront him about what he said.
> 
> Anyway enough of that...
> 
> Andrew how much house work do you have...you seem to be continualy at it...you must have the cleanest house in all of christendom
> 
> Hope everyone else is OK.......


my god how can you care so much about what this worm said. i swear i couldn't make myself care to hoots about another's opinion even if i really tried.

friends and family mate fuk the rest. don't waste your precious time over him.

after all at your age you aint got much left.... :tongue:


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> my god how can you care so much about what this worm said. i swear i couldn't make myself care to hoots about another's opinion even if i really tried.
> 
> friends and family mate fuk the rest. don't waste your precious time over him.
> 
> after all at your age you aint got much left.... :tongue:


 I agree with everthing d4ead said...for once!


----------



## Tommy10

Morning Sperm dumpers....coffees pored, washings in, morning woods gone....ready for Sloppy Sunday....cooked breakfast, papers....and wee back session later....have a good 'un:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Morning Sperm dumpers....coffees pored, washings in, morning woods gone....ready for Sloppy Sunday....cooked breakfast, papers....and wee back session later....have a good 'un:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


*cough*......... :whistling: ....................... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> *cough*......... :whistling: ....................... :lol:


..nearly didn't recognise you in ur new AVI RJ......was gonna give u early mornin reps....but the rep banks empty......

ps... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ..nearly didn't recognise you in ur new AVI RJ......was gonna give u early mornin reps....but the rep banks empty......
> 
> ps... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


 :whistling: ......i decided to keep my avi ...i think it suits me ...what you think t?....:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> :whistling: ......i decided to keep my avi ...i think it suits me ...what you think t?....:laugh:


maybe change it at christmas RJ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

you will always be skelator to me rj


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> you will always be skelator to me rj


am feeling the warmth d4ead... :thumbup1: ...


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> am feeling the warmth d4ead... :thumbup1: ...


****ed urself have ye... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Pelayo said:


> ****ed urself have ye... :lol:


pi....ed


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people, bleugh had a few hours sleep. Off to college tomorrow omg im actually nervous lol

How is everyone else??


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Morning people, bleugh had a few hours sleep. Off to college tomorrow omg im actually nervous lol
> 
> How is everyone else??


Morning....why are u nervous...what are u studying......


----------



## robisco11

if anyone here is a diet expert id like a second opinion on my diet in my journal please. Lower carbs than i have been following, just wondering if you guys still think its adequate enough to grow. Cheers


----------



## Dsahna

Rob,you are not getting fat on your current diet


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Rob,you are not getting fat on your current diet


no not fat, but very smooth, iv only dropped them by 50g or so, if i dont gain, i'll just up ze fats!


----------



## Bettyboo

Pelayo said:


> Morning....why are u nervous...what are u studying......


Strengthening, conditioning and sports coaching, apparently there is mostly kids gulp lol


----------



## Bermondse1

Bettyboo said:


> Strengthening, conditioning and sports coaching, apparently there is mostly kids gulp lol


You'll be fine...remember most kids are clueless and naive about the real world...I'm sure you'll have them eating out of your hand in no time.


----------



## Bettyboo

Bermondse1 said:


> You'll be fine...remember most kids are clueless and naive about the real world...I'm sure you'll have them eating out of your hand in no time.


Yeah fresh from 6th form babies haha bless em!


----------



## Tommy10

Evening all....good day?


----------



## Dsahna

Evening pel**** day:lol: :lol: ha ha


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dsahna I am loving the hench new avvy. Your journal went mental while I was away. I've still not caught up.

Betty, you prob know a damn sight more than any of the kiddys on your course and I'll bet you have a better body than all of them to go with that brain. They're gonna be eating out your hand. That is IF they don;t turn red and mumble whenever you are around! :rockon:


----------



## Dsahna

Gym Bunny said:


> Dsahna I am loving the hench new avvy. Your journal went mental while I was away. I've still not caught up.
> 
> Betty, you prob know a damn sight more than any of the kiddys on your course and I'll bet you have a better body than all of them to go with that brain. They're gonna be eating out your hand. That is IF they don;t turn red and mumble whenever you are around! :rockon:


Thanks bunny:thumb:i cant even keep up with it mate,mostly gay banter ha ha just like sperm but with a straight guy as the host:lol:hows life treating you bunny? :wink:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Evening pel**** day:lol: :lol: ha ha





Dsahna said:


> Thanks bunny:thumb:i cant even keep up with it mate,mostly gay banter ha ha just like sperm but with a straight guy as the host:lol:hows life treating you bunny? :wink:


are u straight D? :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Yep:clap:,soz for the late reply but i cant find my lube:cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Yep:clap:,soz for the late reply but i cant find my lube:cursing:


...did u check ur brother in laws room... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Mornin Spermshooters.....have a great Monday....if u can...Lol


----------



## d4ead

morning guys and girls 

love to you all on this dark and dingy monday morning..


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning people, feeling pretty rough myself, must have been that Sunday lunchtime session. :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

morning spermafradites.....first night of not drinking last night....hardly slept and had weird dreams....actualy had a dream the mods wiped all my reps...woke up in a cold sweat...nightmare


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> morning spermafradites.....first night of not drinking last night....hardly slept and had weird dreams....actualy had a dream the mods wiped all my reps...woke up in a cold sweat...nightmare


 :scared: that sounds awful mate,ill rep you asap to ease the pain mate:thumb:

AND WELLDONE!!!:bounce:huge acheavement ian,knew you could do it mate:wink:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :scared: that sounds awful mate,ill rep you asap to ease the pain mate:thumb:
> 
> AND WELLDONE!!!:bounce:huge acheavement ian,knew you could do it mate:wink:


thanks mate....but 1 day aint much is it...oh well day 2 now :confused1:

thanks for reps mate...been trying to do you all morning...will keep at it :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> thanks mate....but 1 day aint much is it...oh well day 2 now :confused1:
> 
> thanks for reps mate...been trying to do you all morning...will keep at it :thumbup1:


1 day is great ian,you have proved to yourself that you can do it matestop putting yourself down,theres too many folk that will do that for you!!


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> 1 day is great ian,you have proved to yourself that you can do it matestop putting yourself down,theres too many folk that will do that for you!!


yeh ian stop stealing our fun..


----------



## d4ead

hope everyone is doing well, ive had my morning whey and oats im off to have a have a shower. think i may even cut my hair.

then its down for a nice 4 egg cheese ham and chicken omelette.

then ill have to get dinner on 

chest tomorrow, should be a bit more awake and with it then i was today.


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> morning spermafradites.....first night of not drinking last night....hardly slept and had weird dreams....actualy had a dream the mods wiped all my reps...woke up in a cold sweat...nightmare


Good for you Ian...u doin a detox?


----------



## Rob68

evening people....hope alls well with you lot.... :thumbup1: ...and you pelly:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> evening people....hope alls well with you lot.... :thumbup1: ...and you pelly:lol: :lol:


Im good Rab...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Im good Rab...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


good to hear it tammy.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> good to hear it tammy.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Rab is Rob in Scottish.....less of the Tammy Wynette sheeat:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Rab is Rob in Scottish.....less of the Tammy Wynette sheeat:lol: :lol:


i dont speak scottish.. :lol: :lol:.......

whats bob then?....


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> i dont speak scottish.. :lol: :lol:.......
> 
> whats bob then?....


bob=5 pence:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> bob=5 pence:lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: fooooookin smart ****.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

showing your age there:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: fooooookin smart ****.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> showing your age there:whistling: :whistling:


OUR age....shoooooooooooooooooooooooooosh:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

rj you've grown skin yuk its disgusting....


----------



## d4ead

and enough about age, its a touchy subject here.....


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> rj you've grown skin yuk its disgusting....


ahh sorry d4ead.reverting back to me old self as we speak..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

back to me old self.....feels good....how am i looking?..... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> ahh sorry d4ead.reverting back to me old self as we speak..... :thumbup1:


...new it was to good to last.....over and over and out


----------



## d4ead

thats better feel so much better knowing you skin has been melted off and the bones are all showing again.


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ...new it was to good to last.....over and over and out


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=31460&stc=1&d=1253558655


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> thats better feel so much better knowing you skin has been melted off and the bones are all showing again.


its not melted...its transparent.....spooooky.....


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=31460&stc=1&d=1253558655


:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

nice..

where are all the spermers? they have all deserted the thread???


----------



## Prodiver

It's just the natural diurnal sperm fluctutations...


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> nice..
> 
> where are all the spermers? they have all deserted the thread???


i'm here Buddy:bounce: :bounce: ...packing up my flat...never realised how much **** I had:whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> i'm here Buddy:bounce: :bounce: ...packing up my flat...never realised how much **** I had:whistling:


where you off to?


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> where you off to?


im moving back to Glasgow on Saturday, have a flat in town, renting it out for a year....new job:thumb:.....great money... :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> im moving back to Glasgow on Saturday, have a flat in town, renting it out for a year....new job:thumb:.....great money... :thumb:


wheres your flat in mancs?


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> wheres your flat in mancs?


City centre, off whitworth st....nr Overdraught pub.


----------



## IanStu

hey sperm slurpers....glad to see someone is in here...what work do you do Thomas...I see you in lingerie


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> hey sperm slurpers....glad to see someone is in here...what work do you do Thomas...I* see you in lingerie*


*............it could be arranged* :bounce: :lol: ...im a sales Mgr Pal....was Regional but taken a Store Position in Glasgow, negotiated a good salary:thumbup1:

u ok?


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> *............it could be arranged* :bounce: :lol: ...im a sales Mgr Pal....was Regional but taken a Store Position in Glasgow, negotiated a good salary:thumbup1:
> 
> u ok?


yes mate i'm fine....took a week off from gym to let my temper settle down, then back with avengenance next week.....

Sounds like a good job mate....congrats on getting it


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> yes mate i'm fine....took a week off from gym to let my temper settle down, then back with avengenance next week.....
> 
> I have rest weeks now and again.....or cut down to weekends only...my bod doesn't change that much in between....i eat a bit lighter....so pretty much stay the same......enjoy the rest Ian...and don't go teraing in to the gym like a steam train on ur first day back.....maybe do 2 days of compound moves to wake the bod back up? :thumbup1:
> 
> Sounds like a good job mate....congrats on getting it


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

what you selling ?...thought you`d given up the rentboy/oldman game... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

evening ian... :thumbup1: ..you still off the beer my man?.....


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> what you selling ?...thought you`d given up the rentboy/oldman game... :whistling: :whistling:


told ye...i bottled it when it came down to actually doin it:whistling: :whistling:

no cash for the Asssssssssssssssssssss:lol: :lol:

free


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> told ye...i bottled it when it came down to actually doin it:whistling: :whistling:
> 
> no cash for the Asssssssssssssssssssss:lol: :lol:
> 
> free


you just wanna be used n abused by the weemans dont ya... :lol: ....

you got a gaff in glasgow now then?


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> you just wanna be used n abused by the weemans dont ya... :lol: *....over and over and over again:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> you got a gaff in glasgow now then?


....Gaff??...u scally:ban:

back home til Jan then look out to buy a place.


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> ....Gaff??...u scally:ban:
> 
> back home til Jan then look out to buy a place.


ok then... crib...innit... 

staying put in glasgow then i take it


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> evening ian... :thumbup1: ..you still off the beer my man?.....


evening mate...yeah second night of not drinking...pmsl.....gotta try and get some sort of function back to my liver and kidneys before I start injecting fvck knows what into me:scared:


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> evening mate...yeah second night of not drinking...pmsl.....gotta try and get some sort of function back to my liver and kidneys before I start injecting fvck knows what into me:scared:


pmsl....you know it makes sense.. :lol: ...or does it?...i aint a clue.... :lol: ...

are you going to get your bloods done before you go shelling out some money?


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> pmsl....you know it makes sense.. :lol: ...or does it?...i aint a clue.... :lol: ...
> 
> are you going to get your bloods done before you go shelling out some money?


well i should realy i guess.....dont even know how to go about that...havent been to the doctor for myself since I was at school....one time I took one of my kids there for something i asked at the desk if we could see my old doctor...she had never heard of him so she went and asked and was told he died 20 years ago...its all a worry

edit: have been to see a physio once...that probably counts as a doctor


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> well i should realy i guess.....dont even know how to go about that...havent been to the doctor for myself since I was at school....one time I took one of my kids there for something i asked at the desk if we could see my old doctor...she had never heard of him so she went and asked and was told he died 20 years ago...its all a worry
> 
> edit: have been to see a physio once...that probably counts as a doctor


you my friend are a fcking star... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....:laugh::laugh:

i think you should ian.....send hackski a pm ask him what to get checked...it wont do any harm and best be safe IMO.... :thumbup1:

and do it before you spend your money...


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> ok then... crib...innit...
> 
> staying put in glasgow then i take it


who knows Rab...been in manc for 12 yrs, London for 4...feels like time to go home....

ps...tuckin in 2 a chicken meal from a tacky take away in the village...not stopped packing all nite- so I deserve it!!


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> you my friend are a fcking star... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....:laugh::laugh:
> 
> i think you should ian.....send hackski a pm ask him what to get checked...it wont do any harm and best be safe IMO.... :thumbup1:
> 
> and do it before you spend your money...


good avice mate...I know you're right...I'll look into it tommorow

right i'm off to bed...sleep well lads


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> good avice mate...I know you're right...I'll look into it tommorow
> 
> right i'm off to bed...sleep well lads


Nite Pal


----------



## d4ead

Everyone on this site is so sencible, scientific, and smart.

I'm terrible, I just inject stuff and hope for the best rofl.

I never read the instructions, just plow ahead.


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> Everyone on this site is so sencible, scientific, and smart.
> 
> I'm terrible, I just inject stuff and hope for the best rofl.
> 
> I never read the instructions, just plow ahead.


plenty of people go your route d4ead,and just do it kind of thing....

personally for me these days i tend to take a more cautious approach to

to what im taking..... :thumbup1:

my youth spent doing copious amounts of recreational drugs has taught me this...

:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

RJ68 said:


> plenty of people go your route d4ead,and just do it kind of thing....
> 
> personally for me these days i tend to take a more cautious approach to
> 
> to what im taking..... :thumbup1:
> 
> my youth spent doing copious amounts of recreational drugs has taught me this...
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


 Me too, experience is a wonderful thing


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> plenty of people go your route d4ead,and just do it kind of thing....
> 
> personally for me these days i tend to take a more cautious approach to
> 
> to what im taking..... :thumbup1:
> 
> my youth spent doing copious amounts of recreational drugs has taught me this*......MADCHESTER in the 90's* :bounce:
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:





ZAXXXXX said:


> Me too, experience is a wonderful thing  [/quote*]....Amen 2 that:thumbup1:*


----------



## steelicarus

RJ68 said:


> plenty of people go your route d4ead,and just do it kind of thing....
> 
> personally for me these days i tend to take a more cautious approach to
> 
> to what im taking..... :thumbup1:
> 
> my youth spent doing copious amounts of recreational drugs has taught me this...
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


There are no drugs here in Manchester !!


----------



## Tommy10

steelicarus said:


> There are no drugs here in Manchester !!


only mugs


----------



## d4ead

rec drugs?? what are they?? wouldn't have any experience there at all.

on some subjects there is so much information available and so much conflicting so called evidence that you end up more confused after trying to educate yourself then before.

Now a lot of people slag guys off that take advice from the guy down teh gym ect, but at the end of the day who would you trust a guy down the gym thats done **** for ages who you can see is big and chat to, or some invisible internet warrior on a pc that you have never met and have no idea of relevant experience other then what they tell you.

there are a lot of experienced guys here all big, all have knowledge but can they agree on anything??? NOPE.

they all suggest very different training models, very different gear use models, etc..

i say bollox to the lot of it.....


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> rec drugs?? what are they?? wouldn't have any experience there at all.
> 
> on some subjects there is so much information available and so much conflicting so called evidence that you end up more confused after trying to educate yourself then before.
> 
> Now a lot of people slag guys off that take advice from the guy down teh gym ect, but at the end of the day who would you trust a guy down the gym thats done **** for ages who you can see is big and chat to, or some invisible internet warrior on a pc that you have never met and have no idea of relevant experience other then what they tell you.
> 
> there are a lot of experienced guys here all big, all have knowledge but can they agree on anything??? NOPE.
> 
> they all suggest very different training models, very different gear use models, etc..
> 
> *i say bollox to the lot of it.....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: ....Morning to you 2 buddy:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

morning buddy, i did give you a cheerfull rep to make up for the early morning anger post rofl


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> morning buddy, i did give you a cheerfull rep to make up for the early morning anger post rofl


i know...reps back soon:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> on some subjects there is so much information available and so much conflicting so called evidence that you end up more confused after trying to educate yourself then before.


Aint that the truth.....last few days I have read so much conflicting info about gear...its done my head in....I wish someone would just run up to me and shove something into my ass before I had a chance to argue.......no one seems to agree on anything... :confused1:

Forgot to say: morning losers


----------



## Dsahna

Morning bigmanall you need to know is that you will get fcuking hench mate:thumb:how are you ian,congratulations on another sober night,welldone:wink:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Aint that the truth.....last few days I have read so much conflicting info about gear...its done my head in....*I wish someone would just run up to me and shove something into my ass before I had a chance to argue*.......no one seems to agree on anything... :confused1:
> 
> Forgot to say: morning losers


*Be careful what you wish for...* :lol:

*Morning Ian, morning one and all, *

*Sorry to have been on the quiet side, I have had a bit of a doo with my stomach yet again..its still tender and I am going to have to modify my diet even more..soon I wont be able to eat at all..*

*Never mind..at least I will be slimmer..*

*Ian I owe you a reply to your PM of the other day I will attend to it tomorrow as today is uber busy and I have rehearsals etc..*

*Love to all*

*Andrew*


----------



## Dsahna

Andrew ffs we havent spoke for ages,you dont like me anymore:crying:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Morning bigmanall you need to know is that you will get fcuking hench mate:thumb:how are you ian,congratulations on another sober night,welldone:wink:


Thanks mate....3rd day today :thumb:

Hope you are OK buddy 



A.U.K said:


> *Be careful what you wish for...* :lol:
> 
> *Morning Ian, morning one and all, *
> 
> *Sorry to have been on the quiet side, I have had a bit of a doo with my stomach yet again..its still tender and I am going to have to modify my diet even more..soon I wont be able to eat at all..*
> 
> *Never mind..at least I will be slimmer..*
> 
> *Ian I oh you a reply to your PM of the other day I will attend to it tomorrow as today is uber busy and I have rehearsals etc..*
> 
> *Love to all*
> 
> *Andrew*


Sorry to hear you've not been well Andy...thats crap mate...hope you're not feeling too bad...I've been a bit worried about you as you've been quite for a while...

Hope rehearsals go well mate....speak soon I hope :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Andrew ffs we havent spoke for ages,you dont like me anymore:crying:


*Of course I do Dan, mate I have had a real bad run in with my stomach again, I am well below par and having to keep working..*

*Like you, mate I love ya..X*

*Andrew*


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *Of course I do Dan, mate I have had a real bad run in with my stomach again, I am well below par and having to keep working..*
> 
> *Like you, mate I love ya..X*
> 
> *Andrew*


I do you too andrewi was just fishing mate ha ha, im sorry to hear your stomach is playing up again:cursing: i hope it eases for you soon mate,you dont deserve all these health problems ffs!

Ps hope that instrument of yours is making bach sound awesome

X


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Thanks mate....3rd day today :thumb:
> 
> Hope you are OK buddy
> 
> Sorry to hear you've not been well Andy...thats crap mate...hope you're not feeling too bad...I've been a bit worried about you as you've been quite for a while...
> 
> Hope rehearsals go well mate....speak soon I hope :thumb:


Your doing yourself proud bigman:wink:and im doing fine ian:thumb:for now:lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> I do you too andrewi was just fishing mate ha ha, im sorry to hear your stomach is playing up again:cursing: i hope it eases for you soon mate,you dont deserve all these health problems ffs!
> 
> Ps *hope that instrument of yours is making bach sound awesome*
> 
> X


*Well we will find out at 4pm this afternoon...*

*Have a cracking reed, a bloody belter, the sound quality is superb..made it myself now if only I could remember what I did..* :lol: *, actually in truth it's part luck the cane is fabulous..*


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *Well we will find out at 4pm this afternoon...*
> 
> *Have a cracking reed, a bloody belter, the sound quality is superb..made it myself now if only I could remember what I did..* :lol: *, actually in truth it's part luck the cane is fabulous..*


I'd bet that not many on here understand how difficult it is to make an oboe reed and what's entailed!


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck andrew

Hello patrick:thumb:hows things mate


----------



## Prodiver

Afternoon - dipping in and out of here between biz and chats with Joe, etc.

Should we start a thread about a lunchtime meet before the Hecules show?

We might even meet any guys coming up on the Saturday before.


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> Afternoon - dipping in and out of here between biz and chats with Joe, etc.
> 
> Should we start a thread about a lunchtime meet before the Hecules show?
> 
> We might even meet any guys coming up on the Saturday before.


Great idea patrick,afterall anything posted here about it will be lost and forgotten in afew miniutes


----------



## ryoken

afternoon gents hope your all well?

:bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> afternoon gents hope your all well?
> 
> :bounce:


HELLO RYO MATE


----------



## d4ead

boom

helloa ll


----------



## d4ead

well look at sperm go thats 3 of us in the mighty top 10

dan and ian congrats guys you both truly rock


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> well look at sperm go thats 3 of us in the mighty top 10
> 
> dan and ian congrats guys you both truly rock


  thanks dead you are an awesome guy too mate:thumb:we are spunking all over the place ffs:lol:


----------



## IanStu

afternoon fellow sperm bags.....hows it dribbling today..

Dan...you off work today mate

D4ead....shouldnt you be asleep


----------



## d4ead

im off tonight ian, so ive been warming up for the w*nkathon tonight


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> afternoon fellow sperm bags.....hows it dribbling today..
> 
> Dan...you off work today mate
> 
> D4ead....shouldnt you be asleep


Yes:crying:again,that means weekend work again :cursing: not good ha ha


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> im off tonight ian, so ive been warming up for the w*nkathon tonight


Why not a fcukathon


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> im off tonight ian, so ive been warming up for the w*nkathon tonight


I expect regular updates of your progress 



Dsahna said:


> Yes:crying:again,that means weekend work again :cursing: not good ha ha


oh mate thats sh!t...you always seem to be working weekends...feel for you Dan :sad:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Why not a fcukathon


cos the girls in my mind and on the pc are so much hotter then my wife...


----------



## SALKev

hey hotties


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> cos the girls in my mind and on the pc are so much hotter then my wife...


Ha ha ha honesty mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> hey hotties


Evening kev:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Evening kev:thumb:


hows it going chum? tan line crisp as ever - or is the change in weather affecting it (you)? :laugh: :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> hows it going chum? tan line crisp as ever - or is the change in weather affecting it (you)? :laugh: :bounce:


Ha ha im okay matey:thumb:luckily the tanline is still surviving kev,but death looms:lol:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha im okay matey:thumb:luckily the tanline is still surviving kev,but death looms:lol:


do not worry; for after the darkness shall come resurrection - SUMMMMMER!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

It may give birth to an even better line mate


----------



## SALKev

think you might have to tan black for that to happen to be honest.. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

ohh yeh the tan line king will rise again


----------



## Dsahna

Rise from the grave ffs:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> ohh yeh the tan line king will rise again


 :thumb:

would love to talk mate, but gotta zip - see you both soon (if i have time)

:beer:


----------



## Dsahna

Later kev mate:wink:


----------



## d4ead

sniff i love you dan


----------



## pcuzz

A.U.K said:


> *Well we will find out at 4pm this afternoon...*
> 
> *Have a cracking reed, a bloody belter, the sound quality is superb..made it myself now if only I could remember what I did..* :lol: *, actually in truth it's part luck the cane is fabulous..*


Andrew, I found you!!! Sorry for jumping into your thread people! :whistling:

sorry to here about your health, I forgot the blokes name, he said that you don't deserve these health probs and I coulndt agree more!

At least you have a 'cracking' reed, shame you cannot remeber though as you said how to make it:lol: but at least you did it and not your friends so pat on the back for that mate!!

Speak soon mate and hope you feel better asap!! :thumbup1:

again, people sorry for jumping in ya thread but thx!!!


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> sniff i love you dan


I LOVE YOU TOO DEAD MATE!!!! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

morning dan mate


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning everybody


----------



## d4ead

hey zaxxxxxxxx, you ok mate..

really sorry to anyone that feels i havnt repped them. for what ever reason ive only been getting a bout 3 reps a day for the last 3 days.

drives me mad.

all will get out there in the end i havnt forgotten any of you. but i do tend to work backwards in my own journal first, so you have a better chance if you have posted in there. Normally it works out fine, doing that then working backwards in sperm but for some reason ive been out before ive finished my journal this week.

on the bright side im damn close to that next big benchmark, and damn close to the mighty rs.

with the power of 3 top 10 hitters in our little clan we should bring everyone up pretty quickly


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Thanks for asking, right shoulders a bit fcuk up so I'm going to have a week out of the gym, see if I can get rid of these niggling injuries


----------



## Cheese

Hey folks, I'm back hope everyones ok.


----------



## d4ead

hey cheese mate...

were all fine.

dan and ian both in top 10 now. you next mate


----------



## Cheese

No way, well done lads!!! I fear I joined the forum to late to make the leader board.

I can rest easy knowing 3 members of our clan are up there though.


----------



## d4ead

nah we can get you there bud


----------



## Cheese

Dan and Ian are quiet this morning aren't they.

Whats up with you anyway bud? I notice on your thread your a bit under the weather?


----------



## IanStu

Hi cheese...good to have you back...did you have a good time mate?


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Andrew, I found you!!! Sorry for jumping into your thread people! :whistling:
> 
> sorry to here about your health, I forgot the blokes name, he said that you don't deserve these health probs and I coulndt agree more!
> 
> At least you have a 'cracking' reed, shame you cannot remeber though as you said how to make it:lol: but at least you did it and not your friends so pat on the back for that mate!!
> 
> Speak soon mate and hope you feel better asap!! :thumbup1:
> 
> again, people sorry for jumping in ya thread but thx!!!


Hi Pete....dont apologise...anyone is welcome here...we have very low standards so you'll fit right in :thumb:

Andy has been very quite of late...he's not well and he has alot on his plate at the moment....I'm a bit worried about him to be honest....

Anyway get posting in here..this thread needs livening up


----------



## d4ead

hello ian mate


----------



## d4ead

yeh its slowed down in here with cheese gone


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> hello ian mate


Hi mate....how did the marathon [email protected] go last night?


----------



## d4ead

i drank a bottle of wine and passed out after about n hour or so. So not what i was hoping for. Spurted my load to emily18 ohh how i love that girl


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i drank a bottle of wine and passed out after about n hour or so. So not what i was hoping for. Spurted my load to emily18 ohh how i love that girl


LOL....thats a bit dissapointing.......just read your thread...see your emotional state has gone tits up....you're like a rollercoaster aren't you...hope tommorows better


----------



## d4ead

yeh

still im sure to get a 4 hour one in today


----------



## Cheese

Ian!!! How you doing mate, you sort that stuff with the kn*b head at your gym?

I had a really good time they looked after us, may have consumed a little bit to much red wine but nevermind.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Ian!!! How you doing mate, you sort that stuff with the kn*b head at your gym?
> 
> I had a really good time they looked after us, may have consumed a little bit to much red wine but nevermind.


glad you got some wine down you...its like a health drink in my opinion.

havent found the cvnt from the gym yet...been looking for him but he's never there...I'll bump into him one day.....having a week off from there at the moment to cool down a bit then back next week for a fresh start


----------



## Cheese

You'd have loved it, The supplier took us to his favourite restaurant's and brought his favourite red wine from each area that we visited. Had one meal overlooking Ciante Vally in Flourence supping Ciante Classico eating locally produced Steak followed by cheese's.

Having a bit of time off does you good every now and again. You'll go back fresh and ready to lift.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> You'd have loved it, The supplier took us to his favourite restaurant's and brought his favourite red wine from each area that we visited. Had one meal overlooking Ciante Vally in Flourence supping Ciante Classico eating locally produced Steak followed by cheese's.
> 
> Having a bit of time off does you good every now and again. You'll go back fresh and ready to lift.


sounds like paradise mate...I love doing stuff like that...well anything that involves drinking wine realy...I'm a paragon of virtue at the moment though as I dont drink...I'm practicaly a saint


----------



## d4ead

cheese NOOOOOOO dont mention the wine word....

stu gave up alcohol while your away and its somewhat sore..


----------



## Cheese

Sh1t..... Like i said Ian I didn't drink a drop... water all the way for me mate.

Its ok D4 he'll never know his head will be scrambled for a few weeks now he's gone t-total


----------



## d4ead

haha, it has been......

ian and ignor that other thread mate, bollox to the pharmacy just get your pins online..


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> haha, it has been......
> 
> ian and ignor that other thread mate, bollox to the pharmacy just get your pins online..


thats what I'm gonna do mate.....plus my cousin is manager of my local boots so dont realy want him gossiping in the family.....

While we're on the subject of needles...what sort do I need?


----------



## d4ead

when you ready mate pm me and ill go through the list..

i use greens for pulling the test

and blues for injecting

i dont take as much as these big boys so i only use 2.5 ml barrels

*on my next blast ill have to use 5ml ones....


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> when you ready mate pm me and ill go through the list..
> 
> i use greens for pulling the test
> 
> and blues for injecting
> 
> i dont take as much as these big boys so i only use 2.5 ml barrels
> 
> *on my next blast ill have to use 5ml ones....


thanks mate.....so you have to use one needle for getting it out the bottle and then put another one on to inject..why?


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> thanks mate.....so you have to use one needle for getting it out the bottle and then put another one on to inject..why?


if you used the same needle it would blunt, not much but enough to pinch more. plus its easier pulling with a slightly larger needle.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> if you used the same needle it would blunt, not much but enough to pinch more. plus its easier pulling with a slightly larger needle.


oh OK...thanks for that mate...I had wondered why that was


----------



## d4ead

anything to make life that bit easier mate...

you are going to feel so great on test mate, i cant describe it. Best i can do is yo will feel 21 again.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> anything to make life that bit easier mate...
> 
> you are going to feel so great on test mate, i cant describe it. Best i can do is yo will feel 21 again.


I cant wait mate...planning on getting an order in this week....and then get started as soon as it comes....

How long does it take before you see any resuts...I've read its about 5 weeks..is that right


----------



## d4ead

meet my new avatar, baby yehhhhh!


----------



## d4ead

you will notice things after a few days but real increases yeh anything from 3 weeks


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> meet my new avatar, baby yehhhhh!


Yeeaaaaaah...the high vis jacket is back :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

hi vis jacket, my chest, and a new addition abs.. ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## d4ead

ohh and to celebrate heres a new one for andy...


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ohh and to celebrate heres a new one for andy...


Dammm an ass shot in focus...beats my grainy effort.....your chest in your avi looks incredible mate...and abbs...its the whole package

Whats the tattoo on your arm...it looks like something out of one of my nightmares


----------



## d4ead

i drew it its what i think a tengu looks like - Japanese god of pain


----------



## Cheese

*BOOOOOM*

Dead Abs shot, good work mate its all coming together nicely!! :cool2:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Dammm an ass shot in focus...beats my grainy effort.....your chest in your avi looks incredible mate...and abbs...its the whole package
> 
> Whats the tattoo on your arm...it looks like something out of one of my nightmares


thanks mate but i still dont look as good as you xx


----------



## Prodiver

Afternoon spermipositors!

About needles: if you push a modern multi-faceted sharp once cleanly and slowly through a phial top you won't blunt it noticeably and can use it for drawing up and injecting. A 23 will take a bit longer than a 21 to draw through.

If you change needles, make sure you swap quickly and cleanly so you minimize the chance of pathogens entering the system.


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> *BOOOOOM*
> 
> Dead Abs shot, good work mate its all coming together nicely!! :cool2:


thanks cheese mate... i have to work hard im trying to catch you up...


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i drew it its what i think a tengu looks like -* Japanese god of pain*


you're a cheery fellow aint ya :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> Afternoon spermipositors!
> 
> About needles: if you push a modern multi-faceted sharp once cleanly and slowly through a phial top you won't blunt it noticeably and can use it for drawing up and injecting. A 23 will take a bit longer than a 21 to draw through.
> 
> If you change needles, make sure you swap quickly and cleanly so you minimize the chance of pathogens entering the system.


thanks Pat...are you saying its safer to just use one needle?


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> thanks Pat...are you saying its safer to just use one needle?


no, its fine to swap but you dont want to hang around..... cos once you remove 1 pin its open to contaminants. If your organised and ready its fine.

Being a big woss bag i do notice the blunting, even if it is in my head... rofl

teh real reason as prodiver said is that its quicker and easier to pull with a bigger needle.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hi folks im here just been busy trying to settle into uni life paper work and lots of sports.

Will pop in when I have time - today is my sports recreation day (a day off lol) or sports and studying. Im going out to night, but not drinking for a social night apparently meeting in the students union - **** what do I wear ???


----------



## d4ead

jeans and a tshirt works for me


----------



## Bettyboo

d4ead said:


> jeans and a tshirt works for me


I can't get my jeans on anymore lol


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> no, its fine to swap but you dont want to hang around..... cos once you remove 1 pin its open to contaminants. If your organised and ready its fine.
> 
> Being a big woss bag i do notice the blunting, even if it is in my head... rofl
> 
> teh real reason as prodiver said is that its quicker and easier to pull with a bigger needle.


Well, actually, I suspect that there is a higher incidence of infections among those who change needles.

I tend to use the same 23 for drawing and injecting atm simply because I have them.

If you have to draw from several phials then it is a good idea to change pins.

There's a way of handling pins and barrels that maintains a high level of sterility.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Patrick how are you?


----------



## WRT

Seeing as were posting nude here's a glimpse of my crack:thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

Bettyboo said:


> Hello Patrick how are you?


Hi! BB - I'm fine thanks. You?

Dipping in and out between biz and emails...


----------



## Bettyboo

Prodiver said:


> Hi! BB - I'm fine thanks. You?
> 
> Dipping in and out between biz and emails...


Yeah Im good thanks, legs are in agony though lol uni is mad!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Seeing as were posting nude here's a glimpse of my crack:thumbup1:


Very nice Tom lol :bounce:


----------



## Prodiver

WRT said:


> Seeing as were posting nude here's a glimpse of my crack:thumbup1:


Fancy a shag, Tom?


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Very nice Tom lol :bounce:





Prodiver said:


> Fancy a shag, Tom?


 :lol: Anytime, should have come to wingers pi$$ up lol!


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> :lol: Anytime, should have come to wingers pi$$ up lol!


I woulda have but it was wrong timing for me cause of me having kids and no money lol

Is there gonna be another meet?


----------



## WRT

Think they're talking about one at christmas, f*ck knows! Hopefully guns will be 18" by then though


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Think they're talking about one at christmas, f*ck knows! Hopefully guns will be 18" by then though


Hopefully I will be skinny by then haha im loosing the weight an the stomach is getting there whoohoo


----------



## WRT

Nooo not skinny!!


----------



## d4ead

wrt that was an awesome camera angle, very impressed with that.


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Nooo not skinny!!


lol skinny enough i dont think ill ever be tiny, my bone structure is too big to be super tiny :tongue:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> wrt that was an awesome camera angle, very impressed with that.


Lol was awkward as f*ck my back looks unbalanced!!


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> lol skinny enough i dont think ill ever be tiny, my bone structure is too big to be super tiny :tongue:


Fair enough lol, did you mean lean with lots of muscle?


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Lol was awkward as f*ck my back looks unbalanced!!


hehe nice tan line though


----------



## d4ead

nah very full, you look good..


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Fair enough lol, did you mean lean with lots of muscle?


Yeah thats what I meant!


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> nah very full, you look good..


F*ck me a compliment from d4ead?!! Cheers mate


----------



## A.U.K

WRT said:


> Lol was awkward as f*ck* my back looks unbalanced*!!


*It does???, I didnt notice, cant say what kept my eye from seeing that..Must have been the crack of your a.r.s.e..* :whistling: , *Reps due..*


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> hehe nice tan line though


I don't have a tan to have a line lol!


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> F*ck me a compliment from d4ead?!! Cheers mate


you know i love ya spunky


----------



## WRT

A.U.K said:


> *It does???, I didnt notice, cant say what kept my eye from seeing that..Must have been the crack of your a.r.s.e..* :whistling: , *Reps due..*


:lol:Thanks mate


----------



## Bettyboo

I might grace you all with my ar$e later its sore at the moment from training though lol


----------



## d4ead

yummy bummy


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> hehe nice tan line though


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT:cursing:ive never known such betrayal:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> I don't have a tan to have a line lol!


Lol it must be the lighting then pmsl


----------



## ryoken

afternoon you great looking bunch of people:bounce:

last day off today but damn im glad as the kids are driving me mad:cursing:

not done much with my 3 days off except train like a madman but im back at work for 4 days then got another 2 days off so not bad, will probs not be about much till then --- i will try my best to get on here though:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> I'd bet that not many on here understand how difficult it is to make an oboe reed and what's entailed!


*It's such a complex subject that most people dont bother to learn to make them or even adjust shop bought reeds so when you consider a professional quality reed costs upwards of £17-18, and that I can get through 1 in ten days and have to have four or five working in rotation you can see why its cheaper to make my own..Thankfully I had some excellent reed making teachers who got me up and running and then its trial and error till you get it down to what you like, how thick you like your cane, the length of the tip, the shape, the shape and length of the scrape, the staple even and the actual shape of the finished reed itself..we are dealing in thousandths of an inch with some areas scraped away to the point that they are transparent..I guess after the intial set up of machinary, pre gouger, gounger, shaper, profiler, guillotine, Knives which is just shy of £3000 however I can make a reed for about £3.00 so the saving is huge in the long run..It also gives me far greater control over what I want the reed to be like and makes it personal to my taste..Cant say everyones a winner and an awful lot hit the bin and never see the light of day from a concert standpoint..Its a constant learning curve and we are all in search of the ever elusive perfect reed..Believe me, it doesnt exist..*

*well that was boring wasnt it..* :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ryoken said:


> afternoon you great looking bunch of people:bounce:
> 
> last day off today but damn im glad as the kids are driving me mad:cursing:
> 
> not done much with my 3 days off except train like a madman but im back at work for 4 days then got another 2 days off so not bad, will probs not be about much till then --- i will try my best to get on here though:thumb:


Lol @kids driving you mad, yes i deal with that most days nightmare isn't it?

Glad to hear you been training like mad, so have I today, my ar$e is aching already lol

Right time to go and get my kids from school... oh lordy wonder what mood they are in today when I pick them up haha!


----------



## Cheese

Andrew start selling them = repay the £3000 in no time.

How you doing by the way?


----------



## A.U.K

*Hello all,*

*
*

*
sorry not to have been around, I have not been feeling terribly well and had a killer of a day yesterday which took all I had in reserve..Feeling a bit weary today but have planted up my pots by my double doors and dragged a huge staddle stone from the garden to sit in amongst them, it looks pretty and when I get the drill going I will put up my winter baskets..I'm not good with power tools so this could be amusing..I need to get a man in really..*

*
*

*
So I should be around a little more now, I am feeling more like my old self, I managed to take the dogs for a lovely long walk on the farm so they are all tired and happy..have a stack of practice to do later still..letters and birthday cards etc..one of you really should marry me I am the perfect housekeeper, I cook a mean dinner and am a total whore once you knock the cobwebs off, theres no stopping me once I get going.*

*
*

*
So here I am, just letting you know I am back and that I love you all, Dan, Ian, d4ead, Cheese, SAL, Betty, Tan et al, hope I havent missed anyone..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Andrew start selling them = repay the £3000 in no time.
> 
> How you doing by the way?


*God No I have friends who are professional reed makers they spend all day everyday making them and believe me its a thankless job..Bad enough making my own but for others..NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..* 

*I have more than recouped my money I assure you..*

*Feeling brigther today thanks mate..*


----------



## Cheese

Bless ya.

If i loved men i'd be right in there, although i think you could do better.

Good to hear from you. Don't leave it so long next time, you missed my trip to Italy.


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Hello all,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> sorry not to have been around, I have not been feeling terribly well and had a killer of a day yesterday which took all I had in reserve..Feeling a bit weary today but have planted up my pots by my double doors and dragged a huge staddle stone from the garden to sit in amongst them, it looks pretty and when I get the drill going I will put up my winter baskets..I'm not good with power tools so this could be amusing..I need to get a man in really..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So I should be around a little more now, I am feeling more like my old self, I managed to take the dogs for a lovely long walk on the farm so they are all tired and happy..have a stack of practice to do later still..letters and birthday cards etc..one of you really should marry me I am the perfect housekeeper, I cook a mean dinner and am a total whore once you knock the cobwebs off, theres no stopping me once I get going.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So here I am, just letting you know I am back and that I love you all, Dan, Ian, d4ead, Cheese, SAL, Betty, Tan et al, hope I havent missed anyone..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


Hi Andrew...good to hear from you again.....hope you're starting to feel a little better..

Your reed making story was far from boring...more like fascinating..you realy are a talented chap arent you..

What have you planted in your pots...everything in my garden seems to be dying as we've had no real rain for weeks


----------



## d4ead

A.U.K said:


> *Hello all,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> sorry not to have been around, I have not been feeling terribly well and had a killer of a day yesterday which took all I had in reserve..Feeling a bit weary today but have planted up my pots by my double doors and dragged a huge staddle stone from the garden to sit in amongst them, it looks pretty and when I get the drill going I will put up my winter baskets..I'm not good with power tools so this could be amusing..I need to get a man in really..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So I should be around a little more now, I am feeling more like my old self, I managed to take the dogs for a lovely long walk on the farm so they are all tired and happy..have a stack of practice to do later still..letters and birthday cards etc..one of you really should marry me I am the perfect housekeeper, I cook a mean dinner and am a total whore once you knock the cobwebs off, theres no stopping me once I get going.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So here I am, just letting you know I am back and that I love you all, Dan, Ian, d4ead, Cheese, SAL, Betty, Tan et al, hope I havent missed anyone..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


we all love you too honey


----------



## Prodiver

A.U.K said:


> *It's such a complex subject that most people dont bother to learn to make them or even adjust shop bought reeds so when you consider a professional quality reed costs upwards of £17-18, and that I can get through 1 in ten days and have to have four or five working in rotation you can see why its cheaper to make my own..Thankfully I had some excellent reed making teachers who got me up and running and then its trial and error till you get it down to what you like, how thick you like your cane, the length of the tip, the shape, the shape and length of the scrape, the staple even and the actual shape of the finished reed itself..we are dealing in thousandths of an inch with some areas scraped away to the point that they are transparent..I guess after the intial set up of machinary, pre gouger, gounger, shaper, profiler, guillotine, Knives which is just shy of £3000 however I can make a reed for about £3.00 so the saving is huge in the long run..It also gives me far greater control over what I want the reed to be like and makes it personal to my taste..Cant say everyones a winner and an awful lot hit the bin and never see the light of day from a concert standpoint..Its a constant learning curve and we are all in search of the ever elusive perfect reed..Believe me, it doesnt exist..*
> 
> *well that was boring wasnt it..* :lol:


Not boring at all! I do piano restoration occsionally.

Musical instrument making is extraordinarily absorbing and rewarding....


----------



## Bettyboo

A.U.K said:


> *Hello all,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> sorry not to have been around, I have not been feeling terribly well and had a killer of a day yesterday which took all I had in reserve..Feeling a bit weary today but have planted up my pots by my double doors and dragged a huge staddle stone from the garden to sit in amongst them, it looks pretty and when I get the drill going I will put up my winter baskets..I'm not good with power tools so this could be amusing..I need to get a man in really..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So I should be around a little more now, I am feeling more like my old self, I managed to take the dogs for a lovely long walk on the farm so they are all tired and happy..have a stack of practice to do later still..letters and birthday cards etc..one of you really should marry me I am the perfect housekeeper, I cook a mean dinner and am a total whore once you knock the cobwebs off, theres no stopping me once I get going.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So here I am, just letting you know I am back and that I love you all, Dan, Ian, d4ead, Cheese, SAL, Betty, Tan et al, hope I havent missed anyone..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


Hi hunni, glad you is feeling better, you should come down to plymouth and visit the pub where i work, I am sure you would love it. There is a nice fella called christian who works there he has lots of dramas though!

Glad you are feeling better!

x betty x


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *It's such a complex subject that most people dont bother to learn to make them or even adjust shop bought reeds so when you consider a professional quality reed costs upwards of £17-18, and that I can get through 1 in ten days and have to have four or five working in rotation you can see why its cheaper to make my own..Thankfully I had some excellent reed making teachers who got me up and running and then its trial and error till you get it down to what you like, how thick you like your cane, the length of the tip, the shape, the shape and length of the scrape, the staple even and the actual shape of the finished reed itself..we are dealing in thousandths of an inch with some areas scraped away to the point that they are transparent..I guess after the intial set up of machinary, pre gouger, gounger, shaper, profiler, guillotine, Knives which is just shy of £3000 however I can make a reed for about £3.00 so the saving is huge in the long run..It also gives me far greater control over what I want the reed to be like and makes it personal to my taste..Cant say everyones a winner and an awful lot hit the bin and never see the light of day from a concert standpoint..Its a constant learning curve and we are all in search of the ever elusive perfect reed..Believe me, it doesnt exist..*
> 
> *well that was boring wasnt it..* :lol:


Ha ha not boring in the slightest andrew,i was sucked in till the last word ffs:thumb:great writing style and explanation


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *Hello all,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> sorry not to have been around, I have not been feeling terribly well and had a killer of a day yesterday which took all I had in reserve..Feeling a bit weary today but have planted up my pots by my double doors and dragged a huge staddle stone from the garden to sit in amongst them, it looks pretty and when I get the drill going I will put up my winter baskets..I'm not good with power tools so this could be amusing..I need to get a man in really..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So I should be around a little more now, I am feeling more like my old self, I managed to take the dogs for a lovely long walk on the farm so they are all tired and happy..have a stack of practice to do later still..letters and birthday cards etc..one of you really should marry me I am the perfect housekeeper, I cook a mean dinner and am a total whore once you knock the cobwebs off, theres no stopping me once I get going.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So here I am, just letting you know I am back and that I love you all, Dan, Ian, d4ead, Cheese, SAL, Betty, Tan et al, hope I havent missed anyone..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


We love you too mateand im so happy that your getting back on track andrew because youve had a real shìtty time of it recently!

:thumb :glad to hear you are going to be around more aswell,youve been a miss A, ffs its not the same around here without your awesome pink personality:wink:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> Hi Pete....dont apologise...anyone is welcome here...we have very low standards so you'll fit right in :thumb:
> 
> Andy has been very quite of late...he's not well and he has alot on his plate at the moment....I'm a bit worried about him to be honest....
> 
> Anyway get posting in here..this thread needs livening up


 livening up:bounce:you wouldnt want me on here then Ian lowering the standards!! :lol:

spoke to AUK earlier, seems to be on the mend, minus his lips:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

hows ianstu???

my name is Pete everyone! :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> livening up:bounce:you wouldnt want me on here then Ian lowering the standards!! :lol:
> 
> spoke to AUK earlier, seems to be on the mend, minus his lips:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> hows ianstu???
> 
> my name is Pete everyone! :thumbup1:


i'm magnificent as always thanks...just got home finished a bit early today..wife and kids are out...its like paradise on earth


----------



## pcuzz

A.U.K said:


> *It's such a complex subject that most people dont bother to learn to make them or even adjust shop bought reeds so when you consider a professional quality reed costs upwards of £17-18, and that I can get through 1 in ten days and have to have four or five working in rotation you can see why its cheaper to make my own..Thankfully I had some excellent reed making teachers who got me up and running and then its trial and error till you get it down to what you like, how thick you like your cane, the length of the tip, the shape, the shape and length of the scrape, the staple even and the actual shape of the finished reed itself..we are dealing in thousandths of an inch with some areas scraped away to the point that they are transparent..I guess after the intial set up of machinary, pre gouger, gounger, shaper, profiler, guillotine, Knives which is just shy of £3000 however I can make a reed for about £3.00 so the saving is huge in the long run..It also gives me far greater control over what I want the reed to be like and makes it personal to my taste..Cant say everyones a winner and an awful lot hit the bin and never see the light of day from a concert standpoint..Its a constant learning curve and we are all in search of the ever elusive perfect reed..Believe me, it doesnt exist..*
> 
> *well that was boring wasnt it..* :lol:


i loved it:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> livening up:bounce:you wouldnt want me on here then Ian lowering the standards!! :lol:


you'd be hard pushed to lower em any further...d4ead treated us to a pic of his ass earlier....i'm still not quite right now:confused1:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> you'd be hard pushed to lower em any further...d4ead treated us to a pic of his ass earlier....i'm still not quite right now:confused1:


 funily i did see that, catching up slightly on the thread...

mines alot nicer:lol: :thumb:

anyway, gonna say bye now coz im blushing. no got college but as im always really busy once i get to work then ill drop a few more lines whilst others drop theres....lol

my daughters a little monkey, telly addict and only 14 weeks old!

going college now tso be back tenish!!

thx for the welcome from you all here!!

ATB

Pete


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> livening up:bounce:you wouldnt want me on here then Ian lowering the standards!! :lol:
> 
> spoke to AUK earlier, seems to be on the mend, minus his lips:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> hows ianstu???
> 
> my name is Pete everyone! :thumbup1:


Welcome pete buddy:thumbleased to meet you mate and youve come already dressed for our ymca calendar too:lol:

The hard hat was going to be meoh well....looks like i get the shìtty leather or indian uniforms:thumbdown: HA HA HA:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

pcuzz78 said:


> funily i did see that, catching up slightly on the thread...
> 
> mines alot nicer:lol: :thumb:
> 
> anyway, gonna say bye now coz im blushing. no got college but as im always really busy once i get to work then ill drop a few more lines whilst others drop theres....lol
> 
> my daughters a little monkey, telly addict and only 14 weeks old!
> 
> going college now tso be back tenish!!
> 
> thx for the welcome from you all here!!
> 
> ATB
> 
> Pete


Hello, welcome and see you later lol short n sweet :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> funily i did see that, catching up slightly on the thread...
> 
> mines alot nicer:lol: :thumb:


we'll be the judge of that:whistling:



Dsahna said:


> Welcome pete buddy:thumbleased to meet you mate and youve come already dressed for our ymca calendar too:lol:
> 
> The hard hat was going to be meoh well....looks like i get the shìtty leather or indian uniforms:thumbdown: HA HA HA:wink:


I wanna be the red indian...think I'd look good in a head dress...that means you're left with the policeman or the leather man...tough choice :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

*Oh good, Pete (pcuzz) has found us, he's a top chap and very genuine, he also has **THE MOST BEAUTIFUL** Wife and the cutest **Baby Daughter** who I am sure he will tell you all about..she's a little button and loves her daddy..*

*
*

*
Welcome Pete to the slightly sticky land of Sperm, great bunch of people and some outrageous flirting happens here (0h and of course training talk...yeah right), I am currently lifting a very heavy cup of tea, feel the pump baby..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> we'll be the judge of that:whistling:
> 
> I wanna be the red indian...think I'd look good in a head dress...that means you're left with the policeman or the leather man...tough choice :lol: :lol:


Bugsy the leather man:lol: ha ha i think you would pull the indian off well ianim a headbanger so its only right that im all studs and black shiny leather ffs:devil2:

How are you today bigman:wink:congratulations are in order for another wine-less night:clap:its nearly time you had a glass to celebrate,but just if you really want to


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Bugsy the leather man:lol: ha ha i think you would pull the indian off well ianim a headbanger so its only right that im all studs and black shiny leather ffs:devil2:
> 
> How are you today bigman:wink:congratulations are in order for another wine-less night:clap:its nearly time you had a glass to celebrate,but just if you really want to


LOL...i do want a glass...I'd love one...but must resist...must resist :no:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...i do want a glass...I'd love one...but must resist...must resist :no:


Have one at the weekend iandont worry about getting into the habit again,youve got me and the others behind you for strength mate,your doing awesome:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

OK Dan and other spermers - go look at the HERCULES SHOW and MEET thread...


----------



## pcuzz

Dashna, betty, ian and andy and all!

I never thought I would say this but I'm actually acquiring a

taste for sperm lmao!!!

To one and all thx for the welcome and andy your

too nice, really!

Well had to say that prior to college. But had to have a

quick look how the sperm was flowing in my absense lol.

See you all later. How you feeling

now andy??(all on sperm,myself and andy having been

chatting for a while! Perfect gentleman!)

Chou


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> LOL...i do want a glass...I'd love one...but must resist...must resist :no:


Can I ask ian as I am still catching up with the thread, how much dis you used to drink??

In all honesty I know hoe you feel! Since switching shifts(now on nights mon thru Thursday) itrans I cannot drink. But it's not choice so admire your efforts!

Saving myself some money

though lol


----------



## Dsahna

Prodiver said:


> OK Dan and other spermers - go look at the HERCULES SHOW and MEET thread...


Okay patrick:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

*Ian this is what I planted in my little pots, bear in mind that this house is new so there is nothing growing up it yet..but give me time, this is the back courtyard between the two houses, I have another pair of staddle stones to bring up from the barn but they are solid stone and bloody heavy...I did manage to put the brackets up for the hanging baskets, they are high but come the summer with all the trailing plants they will soon fill up the gaps..I have planted Hidcote Lavender, a small rose which I will bring into the green house in the harder weather, some Ornamental Cabbages and some cyclamen..The baskests are plain old winter violas ( I was going to get pansys but theres more than enough pansy inside the house without adding anymore outside..*

*
*

*
So here you go*





































*Hope the pics aren't too big...*


----------



## A.U.K

*Yep thet are too big, sorry folks*


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Can I ask ian as I am still catching up with the thread, how much dis you used to drink??


well not too much recently...about 5-6 glasses of wine a night..thats about 2 bottles....but have drunk for a very long time and use to be a much heavier drinker...I was a very big fan of scotch....so its def time for a rest I think:sad:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> well not too much recently...about 5-6 glasses of wine a night..thats about 2 bottles....but have drunk for a very long time and use to be a much heavier drinker...I was a very big fan of scotch....so its def time for a rest I think:sad:


Ian,please come to the show mate:wink:


----------



## Prodiver

Come on Ian and all you other spermers - get your names down for the Hercules meet!


----------



## IanStu

very pretty Andy....and well done on getting the brackets up...they look like they might actualy stay up....should brighten your back entrance :whistling:

I'll put some pics of my wasteland of a garden up in a sec :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

OK Andy here's my little patch...these were taken about 6 weeks ago I think...everythings dead now...you can click on these to enlarge them I think


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> OK Andy here's my little patch...these were taken about 6 weeks ago I think...everythings dead now...you can click on these to enlarge them I think


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Awesome ian:thumb:ha ha ha ian titchmarsh for fùck sake!!! Whos is it


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> OK Andy here's my little patch...these were taken about 6 weeks ago I think...everythings dead now...you can click on these to enlarge them I think


*Ian thats beautiful, hardly a wasteland, the box topiary is very nice..plainly somone does a lot of gardening..*

*Here is my little back garden*


----------



## A.U.K

*Its very rambling but its on the farm and its not uncommon for us to find stray sheep or horses on the back lawn...recently we had two milking cows making themselves a lovely lunch on the back lawn and they enjoyed a lot of the flowers..*


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> very pretty Andy....and *well done on getting the brackets up...they look like they might actualy stay up....should brighten your back entrance* :whistling:
> 
> I'll put some pics of my wasteland of a garden up in a sec :confused1:


*Actually you would laugh if you could see me with a power tool in my hands I am dreadful with them...Jane fell apart laughing watching me balance on my step ladder and fart about..However the brackets wont come down they are deep drilled, plugged, screwed tightly and fixed in place with a chemical bolt (Fischer)I pump it into the hole and wallop the rawl plug in and screw the bracket up tight , the chemical bolt sets in twenty minutes..wicked stuff, you wont seperate them from the wall however hard you try.. As fr brightening my back entrance (ooh err missus) well it seems to have done the trick, its only a very small courtyard but give me till next summer and it will be a picture..I am quite lucky with plants, I can take cuttings and they always grow which seeing the price of plants is something of a relief..* :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

god my garden looks like a wasteland compared to you gardens...


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> hehe nice tan line though


I'm speechless. Cue *DAN*. 



A.U.K said:


> *Hello all,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> sorry not to have been around, I have not been feeling terribly well and had a killer of a day yesterday which took all I had in reserve..Feeling a bit weary today but have planted up my pots by my double doors and dragged a huge staddle stone from the garden to sit in amongst them, it looks pretty and when I get the drill going I will put up my winter baskets..I'm not good with power tools so this could be amusing..I need to get a man in really..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So I should be around a little more now, I am feeling more like my old self, I managed to take the dogs for a lovely long walk on the farm so they are all tired and happy..have a stack of practice to do later still..letters and birthday cards etc..one of you really should marry me I am the perfect housekeeper, I cook a mean dinner and am a total whore once you knock the cobwebs off, theres no stopping me once I get going.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So here I am, just letting you know I am back and that I love you all, Dan, Ian, d4ead, Cheese, SAL, Betty, Tan et al, hope I havent missed anyone..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


glad you're getting better mate, love you too :wub: :bounce:

PS you all have very lovely gardens!!


----------



## A.U.K

*d4ead your garden is very young still, it takes years to establish stuff, stick with it and add a few plants each year..*

*
*

*
and here is one of me with the farm behind me.Sorry I look like I have sh1t myself I am standing on very uneven ground.*


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *d4ead your garden is very young still, it takes years to establish stuff, stick with it and add a few plants each year..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> and here is one of me with the farm behind me.Sorry I look like I have sh1t myself I am standing on very uneven ground.*


wow, I can honestly say, to me, you look like you're royalty taking a stroll in your grounds!

you look damn fine buddy :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> I'm speechless. Cue *DAN*.
> 
> glad you're getting better mate, love you too :wub: :bounce:
> 
> PS you all have very lovely gardens!!


I know,fcuking awful the way she done that to the master:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome andrew:thumb:lovely place where you lite mate


----------



## A.U.K

*Thank you SAL and Dan I will have you guys (d4ead, Ian, etc) and the regular spermers down for the summer party next year if you would like to come..Its a lovely event, we have it every year.. I have dinner for about 70 or thereabouts in the gardens, we have live music, chefs cooking on huge spits and BBQ's and everyone has a blast..its not an all night rave up and is hardly a knees up or particularly boozey but its a lot of fun and has a diverse mix of people from farmers to artists..we have to call it a day at midnight as this is a sleepy village but there are always a few who sit in the gardens and relax and chat afterwards.., its well worth the drive and I am sure you would all enjoy..*


----------



## A.U.K

Prodiver said:


> Come on Ian and all you other spermers - get your names down for the Hercules meet!


*It really is too far for me at the moment I dont think my stomach would take a whole day away from home and its a substantial drive given my health at this time..*

*I hope you all have fun guys and gals*

*Andrew*


----------



## d4ead

ill be there Andrew no doubt 

my gardens sh*t rofl, not much i can do with it to be honest... to small.. kids want grass (apparently) rather put a big shed on it myself but heh the mrs wont let me.

i have to say i agree with sal you have a real air of royalty about you Andrew.


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> I know,fcuking awful the way she done that to the master:lol:


soo disrespectful!!!:laugh:



A.U.K said:


> *Thank you SAL and Dan I will have you guys (d4ead, Ian, etc) and the regular spermers down for the summer party next year if you would like to come..Its a lovely event, we have it every year.. I have dinner for about 70 or thereabouts in the gardens, we have live music, chefs cooking on huge spits and BBQ's and everyone has a blast..its not an all night rave up and is hardly a knees up or particularly boozey but its a lot of fun and has a diverse mix of people from farmers to artists..we have to call it a day at midnight as this is a sleepy village but there are always a few who sit in the gardens and relax and chat afterwards.., its well worth the drive and I am sure you would all enjoy..*


got to type this quick so everything i want to say cant be said......thanks alot for the invitation, it means alot 

all night or not, it sounds like you have a good thing going on there - as for whether i can make it or not, who knows...i barely plan tommorow, let alone next summer; i hope i can come though and hope that everyone here will also be able make it :thumb:

I'm signing off for tonight - so until some time in the future, adios! :beer:


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *Thank you SAL and Dan I will have you guys (d4ead, Ian, etc) and the regular spermers down for the summer party next year if you would like to come..Its a lovely event, we have it every year.. I have dinner for about 70 or thereabouts in the gardens, we have live music, chefs cooking on huge spits and BBQ's and everyone has a blast..its not an all night rave up and is hardly a knees up or particularly boozey but its a lot of fun and has a diverse mix of people from farmers to artists..we have to call it a day at midnight as this is a sleepy village but there are always a few who sit in the gardens and relax and chat afterwards.., its well worth the drive and I am sure you would all enjoy..*


Where in line are you to the throne mate?

I would definitely come if i can doss somewhere buddy,where do you live again mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Night sal


----------



## Dsahna

Wheres my mate ian ffs?


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> *Where in line are you to the throne mate?*
> 
> I would definitely come if i can doss somewhere buddy,where do you live again mate?


*I am way behind Ian mate when it comes to being in line for the throne..*

*
*

*
Yes of course you can stay we have plenty of room,..it might be a bit of a bunk down if a lot stay but I am sure we can find you a bunk and no doubt a few people will stay they usually do..come down on the train and we can pick you guys up easily..*

*
*

*
I will pm you details mate ok..*


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *I am way behind Ian mate when it comes to being in line for the throne..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Yes of course you can stay we have plenty of room,..it might be a bit of a bunk down if a lot stay but I am sure we can find you a bunk and no doubt a few people will stay they usually do..come down on the train and we can pick you guys up easily..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I will pm you details mate ok..*


Thank you andrew you are awesome mate,now lets get the others to come:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Wheres my mate ian ffs?


I'm here Dan....sorry i'm late, hate it when real life gets in the way of ukm....hope everyone's had a good evening...just gonna try and catch up with the threads before bed


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> I'm here Dan....sorry i'm late, hate it when real life gets in the way of ukm....hope everyone's had a good evening...just gonna try and catch up with the threads before bed


Ha ha so do i mate,sometimes anyway:lol:can you make it to the hercules show ian?if not are you up for andys get together:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

hiya folks how are you all, I'm off to bed in a bit got gym first thing in morning!


----------



## Dsahna

Good luck taraim off in five too mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Im gutted I can't go to the hercules meet cause I have to work grr


----------



## Dsahna

i know,super-bets in the flesh would be a sight to behold

Dont worry tara ,there will be plenty more shows:thumb:andys get together for 1


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Im gutted I can't go to the hercules meet cause I have to work grr


When and where is it?


----------



## Dsahna

Nighty


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> When and where is it?


Theres a thread about it in shows,pros and inspiration mate ,called something like HERCULES SHOW AND MEET


----------



## d4ead

Do we have a date for andys shin dig? If I'm off ill be there.

Share a sleeping bag dan??


----------



## pcuzz

Morning one and all!

Just for a change I thought you may all like to wake up to a bit of my 'spunk' for a change! I can see me getting into trouble in here splashing it about all over the place!

Anyway, gonna ey my jacket spud now before I

go home, as your all waking up Reading this

you can

picture me all hot n sweaty training away then 9:30 sleep!!!

Take care!!'


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> Do we have a date for andys shin dig? If I'm off ill be there.
> 
> Share a sleeping bag dan??


Even I haven't set the date yet mate, I will let you all know in good time..

Morning all,


----------



## pcuzz

A.U.K said:


> Even I haven't set the date yet mate, I will let you all know in good time..
> 
> Morning all,


Morning Andrew!!

How's that bloody stomach of yours today, and

of course your lips!?!?

What's on the breaky menu today??


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> Do we have a date for andys shin dig? If I'm off ill be there.
> 
> Share a sleeping bag dan??


Ohhhhhhhh yyyyyyyyyeahh:lol:going to have to be some sleeping bag though dead


----------



## Dsahna

Morning blank shooters:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

I spread some of my spunk on the previous page I think, it was while you were sleeping

I dsahna...

morning though!!


----------



## d4ead

night you lot its bed time for me


----------



## Cheese

Night Dead bloke.

Andrew if i have an invite i would be try my upmost to be there.

Hi pete, i've seen you pop up a few times but not introduced myself yet, how are you getting on with catching up on the thread (i wouldn't bother just start here and ask if you get lost).

Haha, Dan that would be some fvckin sleeping bag to cover you two!!!


----------



## pcuzz

Nite. 1 hr and I'll be in the land of nodd also! Just doing a little on my back.

In the gym...


----------



## pcuzz

Alright cheese,

yeah, I'm with you on the start now bit! 190 odd pages to catch up on. If I tried think the wife would want a divorce. Apparently I already spend too much time on the pc!lol

but I'm fine thx, how bout u??

Like the tren thing by the way! Oh, and yeah. I kno what u mean!!!


----------



## Cheese

I wanted it printed on a t-shirt with some kind of picture under it. I'll have it done some day.

I'm fine mate, going away for a lads weekend tonight so looking forward to that, its come at a crap time with me being on cycle but the show must go on.

My missus goes mad if i'm on the computer all the while i'm pretty much banned at weekends.... b1tch :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

If you get the shirt get 2, no better make that 4.all different sizes allowing for the growth. At this rate you should get what, 6 weeks per shirt! Lol

u going anywhere nice??


----------



## Cheese

Down to Bath tonight (my mates mom runs a Holiday Inn so got room for free) then on to Minehead till Sunday.

If you check my msg on Hercules meet you'll now know why i gotta wait to see if i can get the pass lol.


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> Night Dead bloke.
> 
> Andrew if i have an invite i would be try my upmost to be there.
> 
> Hi pete, i've seen you pop up a few times but not introduced myself yet, how are you getting on with catching up on the thread (i wouldn't bother just start here and ask if you get lost).
> 
> Haha, Dan that would be some fvckin sleeping bag to cover you two!!!


Who said anything about sleeping:devil2:

:blush:

Err....joke:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha so do i mate,sometimes anyway:lol:can you make it to the hercules show ian?if not are you up for andys get together:thumb:


Morning freaks

just read the thread about the show...gonna pluck up courage and try and bring it into the conversation with my dearly beloved and see what sort of reaction I get....if I can wangle it I will go.....are people going down the night before or on the day...is there gonna be a p!ss up :thumb: if there is I'll accidently forget I dont drink for that day:laugh:


----------



## Cheese

I think if i go i will go down the day before for the pi55 up and then not drink on the sunday before work.


----------



## pcuzz

Morning all, now I can finally say I'm gonna get some z's before work starts all over again!

Hercules sounds great doesn't it! Anyone on here POSSIBLY fancy sharing a ride to sve on fuel?

Anyway, hope u all have good days and catch you all later!


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon spermers what a lush day! Been in heaven most of today has been in the gym whoohoo for free!


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Morning freaks
> 
> just read the thread about the show...gonna pluck up courage and try and bring it into the conversation with my dearly beloved and see what sort of reaction I get....if I can wangle it I will go.....are people going down the night before or on the day...is there gonna be a p!ss up :thumb: if there is I'll accidently forget I dont drink for that day:laugh:


:lol:i was the same ian ,worried for fcuk all over bring it up to my lass,especially as we werent really getting along at the time ...she was okay though:thumb:come on bigman we'll have afew drinks and have a right bash ffsi want to see that upsidedown smile in real life,and the VEIN!!!! :wink:


----------



## Cheese

Alright folks, I'm off now for a weekend of booziness.

Speak to you all soon and don't forget to rep me while i'm gone!! 

Also get repping D4 he could make the top 4 very soon if we all pitch in!

Look after yourselves and i'll see speak to you Monday. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Dsahna

Enjoy cheese mate:thumb:i mean happy gilmore ffs:lol:speak soon bud


----------



## SALKev

bit dead in here today....anyone out there willing to share some of their love juice?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Here SAL all over your face!


----------



## SALKev

MaKaVeLi said:


> Here SAL all over your face!


i guess i should say thankyou for not putting it in my ar$e :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Quiet in here aint it! hmm...Where is everyone?


----------



## WRT

Having a [email protected]:thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

*Evening one and all,*

*
*

*
I have had a very busy day, sorry not to have dumped a few loads today but its been go go go..*

*
*

*
I had to go to the local council offices, community charge on the new house etc, bearing in mind that this property has always been here and is in the curtalidge of the main farm house yet they have decided to charge another £1000.00 CC for it which would be ok if it would reduce the main houses charges by aforementioned figure..au contraire, because the new house (former converted work studio has been converted to a giant bedroom/shower room with the tiniest kitchen (which is never used) and the rehearsal studio has moved to the upper ground floor) this qualifies it as a seperate dwelling even though it has always been here and has been part of the current valuation for CC from the outset..go figure..Now any reasonable minded person would expect the main house to get a reduced figure for its CC now that this existing building has been listed as a seperate building..well you would think wouldnt you..but even though we use the same bins, we have private drainage and dont see a policeman from one year to the next I am still expected to cough up a grand for the pleasure of services we have already been paying for all along... What a bunch of CROOKS, they havent even supplied me with seperate bins which I am supposedly paying for we get bugger all else done out here but the local authority, we have no street lights (not that we want them) and I am paying for the local schools where I have no children..You may rightly assume I am p1ssed..*

*
*

*
Oh yes and this is a permanent gripe with me...how come as a single occupant I pay 75% of the full community charge..surely being one half of a couple I make that 50%, how can one person be 75% and then if I get a partner they make up 25% how did the local authorities ever reach that mathmatical conclusion, dont get me wrong my maths isnt up to much but I can do basic percentages and division..I might actually start a campaign for single people like me who are constantly getting conned by the local authority/government..*

*
*

*
I decided after my dealings with the local authority to finally get my hair cut...god it was a wreck..far too long and driving me insane..so I had a major cut and it looks a lot better and feels great..Not the old crop but quite preppy and I feel all refreshed.*

*
*

*
Then home and another trip to the garden center so I got a few more bits and the other staddle stones bought up from the barns (on the tractor, I'm not stupid) and inched them into place they are very heavy..Somehow the mushroom tops for the stones have vanished so I have to have a hunt round for some, we have dozens of them so I will have a dig round and get them completed..Its starting to look very nice and will cheer the courtyard through the winter..*

*
*

*
So tomorrow I will do some more pics of the planting and my new haircut, I have got to lose weight I have too many chins coming..low carbs here I come..*

*
*

*
So I will rep folks tomorrow when I am re charged..*

*
*

*
Hope we are all well..love to you all*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## A.U.K

WRT said:


> Having a [email protected]:thumbup1:


*If I'd known you were cumming I'd have baked a cake..*


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening Andrew and Tom,

Christ Andrew you had a busy day. Council tax bemuses me the blady idiots grrr.

Tom if you keep [email protected] like that you will go blind lol x


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> *Evening one and all,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I have had a very busy day, sorry not to have dumped a few loads today but its been go go go..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I had to go to the local council offices, community charge on the new house etc, bearing in mind that this property has always been here and is in the curtalidge of the main farm house yet they have decided to charge another £1000.00 CC for it which would be ok if it would reduce the main houses charges by aforementioned figure..au contraire, because the new house (former converted work studio has been converted to a giant bedroom/shower room with the tiniest kitchen (which is never used) and the rehearsal studio has moved to the upper ground floor) this qualifies it as a seperate dwelling even though it has always been here and has been part of the current valuation for CC from the outset..go figure..Now any reasonable minded person would expect the main house to get a reduced figure for its CC now that this existing building has been listed as a seperate building..well you would think wouldnt you..but even though we use the same bins, we have private drainage and dont see a policeman from one year to the next I am still expected to cough up a grand for the pleasure of services we have already been paying for all along... What a bunch of CROOKS, they havent even supplied me with seperate bins which I am supposedly paying for we get bugger all else done out here but the local authority, we have no street lights (not that we want them) and I am paying for the local schools where I have no children..You may rightly assume I am p1ssed..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Oh yes and this is a permanent gripe with me...how come as a single occupant I pay 75% of the full community charge..surely being one half of a couple I make that 50%, how can one person be 75% and then if I get a partner they make up 25% how did the local authorities ever reach that mathmatical conclusion, dont get me wrong my maths isnt up to much but I can do basic percentages and division..I might actually start a campaign for single people like me who are constantly getting conned by the local authority/government..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I decided after my dealings with the local authority to finally get my hair cut...god it was a wreck..far too long and driving me insane..so I had a major cut and it looks a lot better and feels great..Not the old crop but quite preppy and I feel all refreshed.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Then home and another trip to the garden center so I got a few more bits and the other staddle stones bought up from the barns (on the tractor, I'm not stupid) and inched them into place they are very heavy..Somehow the mushroom tops for the stones have vanished so I have to have a hunt round for some, we have dozens of them so I will have a dig round and get them completed..Its starting to look very nice and will cheer the courtyard through the winter..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So tomorrow I will do some more pics of the planting and my new haircut, I have got to lose weight I have too many chins coming..low carbs here I come..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So I will rep folks tomorrow when I am re charged..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Hope we are all well..love to you all*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


Andrew mate:thumb:looking forward to your pics buddy,im sorry i cant write alot more but bed calls for me :lol:will speak tomorrow,night mate!


----------



## d4ead

Ahh andy coucil tax is a joke, we pay for nothing. Criminal....

Hope you are all well.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lift*

10 x 60kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 130kg

5 x 160kg

0.75 x 180kg (failed at top)

0.75 x 180kg (failed at top)

0.25 x 180kg (burnt out)

*bent over rows*

12 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*vgrip pull downs*

10 x 52kg

8 x 72kg

4 x 100kg + 8 x 52kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 10 hours

quality = ok

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 1

quality = ace

*emotional state*

wife = 

kids = 

sex = :confused1:

life = 

overall = :cool2:

*diet*

meal 1 = beef rice and mixed veg

meal 2 = casein shake and oats

meal 3 = beef rice and mixed veg

meal 4 = beef rice mixed veg

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

had run outa milk so couldn't have a shake to start me off.

grip was failing at top of the 180's (no straps) 3rd attempt was just fuked

no sex again and slept so long i didnt have time for w*nks either.


----------



## d4ead

thought id spam some training since it had been a while


----------



## d4ead

andy, ian, mak, wrt and boo, will rep you soon as i can im outa spunk again....


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Evening one and all,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I have had a very busy day, sorry not to have dumped a few loads today but its been go go go..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I had to go to the local council offices, community charge on the new house etc, bearing in mind that this property has always been here and is in the curtalidge of the main farm house yet they have decided to charge another £1000.00 CC for it which would be ok if it would reduce the main houses charges by aforementioned figure..au contraire, because the new house (former converted work studio has been converted to a giant bedroom/shower room with the tiniest kitchen (which is never used) and the rehearsal studio has moved to the upper ground floor) this qualifies it as a seperate dwelling even though it has always been here and has been part of the current valuation for CC from the outset..go figure..Now any reasonable minded person would expect the main house to get a reduced figure for its CC now that this existing building has been listed as a seperate building..well you would think wouldnt you..but even though we use the same bins, we have private drainage and dont see a policeman from one year to the next I am still expected to cough up a grand for the pleasure of services we have already been paying for all along... What a bunch of CROOKS, they havent even supplied me with seperate bins which I am supposedly paying for we get bugger all else done out here but the local authority, we have no street lights (not that we want them) and I am paying for the local schools where I have no children..You may rightly assume I am p1ssed..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Oh yes and this is a permanent gripe with me...how come as a single occupant I pay 75% of the full community charge..surely being one half of a couple I make that 50%, how can one person be 75% and then if I get a partner they make up 25% how did the local authorities ever reach that mathmatical conclusion, dont get me wrong my maths isnt up to much but I can do basic percentages and division..I might actually start a campaign for single people like me who are constantly getting conned by the local authority/government..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I decided after my dealings with the local authority to finally get my hair cut...god it was a wreck..far too long and driving me insane..so I had a major cut and it looks a lot better and feels great..Not the old crop but quite preppy and I feel all refreshed.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Then home and another trip to the garden center so I got a few more bits and the other staddle stones bought up from the barns (on the tractor, I'm not stupid) and inched them into place they are very heavy..Somehow the mushroom tops for the stones have vanished so I have to have a hunt round for some, we have dozens of them so I will have a dig round and get them completed..Its starting to look very nice and will cheer the courtyard through the winter..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So tomorrow I will do some more pics of the planting and my new haircut, I have got to lose weight I have too many chins coming..low carbs here I come..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> So I will rep folks tomorrow when I am re charged..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Hope we are all well..love to you all*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


drives me up the wall mate...stuff like that...and theres absolutely nothing you can do about it...I liked the pole tax in the 80's where everyone paid exactly the same...simple solution...but of course it could never work when half the country are useless cvnts who think they shouldnt pay anything...so we had all those poll tax riots...the lot of em should have been machine gunned..fvckin scum..

Morning Everyone


----------



## pcuzz

Morning to you all!

Hope everyone having a fine and dandy day!

I'm lying in bed, wide awake should still be sleeping. UKM is taking overy life, but it's jot so bad as I now have silver status lol....

Did you consider the show tomorrow ian? Andrew, are you recieving anything via yahoo??

Well gonna see if I CAN try and get those last two hours in but don't think so. Wide awake AGAIN........


----------



## pcuzz

Morning to you all!

Hope everyone having a fine and dandy day!

I'm lying in bed, wide awake should still be sleeping. UKM is taking overy life, but it's jot so bad as I now have silver status lol....

Did you consider the show tomorrow ian? Andrew, are you recieving anything via yahoo??

Well gonna see if I CAN try and get those last two hours in but don't think so. Wide awake AGAIN........


----------



## robisco11

anyone else watching Britneys 20 biggest hits on smash hits?


----------



## avfc_ant

pcuzz78 said:


> Morning to you all!
> 
> Hope everyone having a fine and dandy day!
> 
> I'm lying in bed, wide awake should still be sleeping. UKM is taking overy life, but it's jot so bad as I now have silver status lol....QUOTE]
> 
> I know mate Ive been addicted the past two weeks. If I aint in the gym I'm sat on here. No matter what I'm doing.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Fvck's sake I ate about 400g of cashew nuts yesterday and my stomach is killing and feels like i'm sh1tting out barbed wire:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Lol.

I'm fookin ashamed of myself... I've got a bloody 14 week old little girl downsators but everytime I see an interesting thread I put in my 1p with, but then feel I have to wait

for the answer/response so I can respond...

Bad man!!!lol. She's not neglected by any means what so ever, but you lot can talk lol


----------



## pcuzz

Brilliant mak! Just have a

protein shake with three

scoops instead of 1 to 'ease' the way!!!


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Morning to you all!
> 
> Hope everyone having a fine and dandy day!
> 
> I'm lying in bed, wide awake should still be sleeping. UKM is taking overy life, but it's jot so bad as I now have silver status lol....
> 
> Did you consider the show tomorrow ian? Andrew, are you recieving anything via yahoo??
> 
> Well gonna see if I CAN try and get those last two hours in but don't think so. Wide awake AGAIN........


 no mate working tommorow morning...then got to go to my wifes sisters house for an engagement party for her daughter.......the wifes sister hasnt spoken to me for 15 years becasuse I once picked her daughter up by her ankles and lifted her up and down repeatedly banging her head on the floor...I'll admit I was a little drunk but the kid was an obnoxious precosious little brat and the whole family treated her like a precious china doll so I thought it'd be a laugh to smash her head against the floor....

Oh lordy did I misread the situation....half the family havent spoken to me since...so being invited to the engagement of the girl who I dangled upside down has been interpreted as a sign of forginess on there part...trouble is I dont want forgiveness, the whole lot of em make me wanna vomit......so anyway thats what I'm doing unless I can get out of it in some way


----------



## avfc_ant

yeah Ive got a baby on the way. Not due till next year but im sure Ill be doing the same lol.


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> yeah Ive got a baby on the way. Not due till next year but im sure Ill be doing the same lol.


I do hope you were not responding to Ian's banging kids on the floor repeatedly Ant ....:laugh: Not the best way to start a life of parenting

Ian - don't go then - I would not ....they snubbed you for a long time so who are they to suddenly decide that you can be back in the club - tell the wife you arent fookin going ...


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> I do hope you were not responding to Ian's banging kids on the floor repeatedly Ant ....:laugh: Not the best way to start a life of parenting
> 
> Ian - don't go then - I would not ....they snubbed you for a long time so who are they to suddenly decide that you can be back in the club - tell the wife you arent fookin going ...


I'm thinking along those lines Jem...its gonna be pretty awful to be honest, everyone will expect me to be polite and on my best behaviour.....been dreading it for weeks since the invite came....fvckin families nowt but trouble


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> I do hope you were not responding to Ian's banging kids on the floor repeatedly Ant ....:laugh: Not the best way to start a life of parenting


 :lol: well I dont think it would be the best start either. I am truly addicted to this site!!! Although I wouldnt mind banging the missus' sisters head off the floor a few times


----------



## Jem

avfc_ant said:


> :lol: well I dont think it would be the best start either. I am truly addicted to this site!!! Although I wouldnt mind banging the missus' sisters head off the floor a few times


Dont worry it wears off - the site is really quiet at the moment tbh

DONT GO IAN - I do not see any of my family anymore because of problems - it is not worth the stress it causes on your own little nucleus


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Dont worry it wears off - the site is really quiet at the moment tbh
> 
> DONT GO IAN - I do not see any of my family anymore because of problems - it is not worth the stress it causes on your own little nucleus


yeah you're right...they are horrible people aswell...they're all real racists and bigots and I find being around them very uncomfortable....they are the sort of people I would never choose to associate with...only put up with them for my wifes sake who I have to say is nothing like any of them, in fact she is the complete opposite but she still has this idea that families should all stick together....


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> yeah you're right...they are horrible people aswell...they're all real racists and bigots and I find being around them very uncomfortable....they are the sort of people I would never choose to associate with...only put up with them for my wifes sake who I have to say is nothing like any of them, in fact she is the complete opposite but she still has this idea that families should all stick together....


OMFG all that blood is thicker than water bullsh!t - I hate that

I more than anyone know this is not true

Some people are blessed with beautiful families - others have the worst in the world - should you batter your head against a wall for years and years when you know someone is just going to keep hurting/offending you over and over ....should you fook !


----------



## robisco11

any of you losers going to the expo next year? I missed this years!!!


----------



## Jem

robisco11 said:


> any of you losers going to the expo next year? I missed this years!!!


think it's my duty really considering I am about 20 mins away ....


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> *dead lift*
> 
> 10 x 60kg
> 
> 5 x 90kg
> 
> 5 x 130kg
> 
> 5 x 160kg
> 
> 0.75 x 180kg (failed at top)
> 
> 0.75 x 180kg (failed at top)
> 
> 0.25 x 180kg (burnt out)
> 
> *bent over rows*
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 5 x 100kg
> 
> 4 x 110kg
> 
> *vgrip pull downs*
> 
> 10 x 52kg
> 
> 8 x 72kg
> 
> 4 x 100kg + 8 x 52kg
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 10 hours
> 
> quality = ok
> 
> sex = x 0
> 
> quality = bollox
> 
> w*nks = x 1
> 
> quality = ace
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife =
> 
> kids =
> 
> sex = :confused1:
> 
> life =
> 
> overall = :cool2:
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = beef rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 2 = casein shake and oats
> 
> meal 3 = beef rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 4 = beef rice mixed veg
> 
> meal 5 = protein shake
> 
> train
> 
> meal 6 = casein shake
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> had run outa milk so couldn't have a shake to start me off.
> 
> grip was failing at top of the 180's (no straps) 3rd attempt was just fuked
> 
> no sex again and slept so long i didnt have time for w*nks either.


Awesome workout mate:thumb:be careful with those partial deads though buddy,we wouldnt want you out of action ffs

Doing great mate


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> I'm thinking along those lines Jem...its gonna be pretty awful to be honest, everyone will expect me to be polite and on my best behaviour.....been dreading it for weeks since the invite came....fvckin families nowt but trouble


Tell her you will go as long as you can come to the show mate:thumb:theres drink to be drunk ffs:wink:


----------



## Jem

what show


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> what show


Check out the thread called 'HERCULES SHOW AND MEET' jem,its in the 'shows,pros and inspiration' section mate

Would be nice to meet a fellow northern monkey there:wink:


----------



## Jem

Dsahna said:


> Check out the thread called 'HERCULES SHOW AND MEET' jem,its in the 'shows,pros and inspiration' section mate
> 
> Would be nice to meet a fellow northern monkey there:wink:


well you didnt invite me did you :whistling: I expect personal invitations before I show my face you know


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice workout D4ead liking the smilies they made me laugh lol


----------



## Dsahna

Jem said:


> well you didnt invite me did you :whistling: I expect personal invitations before I show my face you know


I can see you are as demanding as ever jem:whistling:

Okay jemi invite you to come to the show:wink:

Now get yourself there ffs:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Awesome workout mate:thumb:be careful with those partial deads though buddy,we wouldnt want you out of action ffs
> 
> Doing great mate


its ok mate my back was strong and felt fine it was my grip failing. So i was quite comfy.


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> its ok mate my back was strong and felt fine it was my grip failing. So i was quite comfy.


Thats not too bad matedo you not want to use straps,wouldnt do any harm on your pb attempts dead:thumb:i can understand if you dont want to though!


----------



## d4ead

robisco11 said:


> anyone else watching Britneys 20 biggest hits on smash hits?


id like to smash her, at least in her prime.



IanStu said:


> no mate working tommorow morning...then got to go to my wifes sisters house for an engagement party for her daughter.......the wifes sister hasnt spoken to me for 15 years becasuse I once picked her daughter up by her ankles and lifted her up and down repeatedly banging her head on the floor...I'll admit I was a little drunk but the kid was an obnoxious precosious little brat and the whole family treated her like a precious china doll so I thought it'd be a laugh to smash her head against the floor....
> 
> Oh lordy did I misread the situation....half the family havent spoken to me since...so being invited to the engagement of the girl who I dangled upside down has been interpreted as a sign of forginess on there part...trouble is I dont want forgiveness, the whole lot of em make me wanna vomit......so anyway thats what I'm doing unless I can get out of it in some way


mate, we hanvt spoken to my wifes mum in over 12 years, nor her brothers.. we do see her father regrettably.

fuk um pal, tell um what scum they are and say you'd rather gargle boiling water then suffer there sh*t for a minute.

*ps are you ever not a little drunk???


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Thats not too bad matedo you not want to use straps,wouldnt do any harm on your pb attempts dead:thumb:i can understand if you dont want to though!


mate i did have some but someone nicked when when my back was turned and ive not seen it since, ill order some more when i do my next myprotein order.

i have a belt as well that might help, all i have to do is lose 1 or 2 inchs and it will fit again


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> mate i did have some but someone nicked when when my back was turned and ive not seen it since, ill order some more when i do my next myprotein order.
> 
> i have a belt as well that might help, all i have to do is lose 1 or 2 inchs and it will fit again


I know mate,i need to get my belt fitting again ffs:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

:lol:tjats got to be the best read Ive seen

on here for a while now! Great story!

Shame you cannot make it mind! I'll put a few pics up on the Sunday though!


----------



## pcuzz

avfc_ant said:


> yeah Ive got a baby on the way. Not due till next year but im sure Ill be doing the same lol.


 :thumb :congratulations mate! Do you know if baby is boy or girl??

Today I gave our little monster her first feed! They do say 4 months but she like a dieting body builder, always hungry so started early:beer:


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> :thumb :congratulations mate! Do you know if baby is boy or girl??
> 
> Today I gave our little monster her first feed! They do say 4 months but she like a dieting body builder, always hungry so started early:beer:


Top stuff pete:thumb:how did she take to the food mate


----------



## d4ead

iwish i could come t the show im jealous as hell.


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> :thumb :congratulations mate! Do you know if baby is boy or girl??
> 
> Today I gave our little monster her first feed! They do say 4 months but she like a dieting body builder, always hungry so started early:beer:


i dont envy that, i remember my two going past that stage, used to drive me insane


----------



## SALKev

whats up fogeys?


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> iwish i could come t the show im jealous as hell.


Im jelous that ill not get to squeeze them tìts of yours dead:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> whats up fogeys?


 :thumb :them kev avvys will never get old sal:lol:


----------



## d4ead

ohh no squeezing my nips are still delicate....


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> ohh no squeezing my nips are still delicate....


X2


----------



## d4ead

you taking anything for yours big man??


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :them kev avvys will never get old sal:lol:


mwhahaha :thumb:

guys and girls (havnt seen many in here:confused1...i need your help clearing up something i have going on..about m job (cleaning :lol: )....i'm quitting at the end of next week, because i just dont have the time to study (proper going for it...first time in my life...hoping to get some good marks) and go to the gym...(depressing)...

...so, anyway - boss comes up to me today asks me if i just want to work a few days a week blah blah blah and keeps saying im a good cleaner or something...thing is, is he only saying that to make me stay (they're quite short of staff) or is he for real? thing is, he's been saying that as soon as i got the hang of the job..floors shiny blah blah...you know what you're doing etc. he also offered me a permanent job (im relief at the mo) because he thought i was 'very good'.

this might sound like an ego trip but it really is....i mean isn't of course! :thumb: i just need to know if he's for real or not - my perception skill isnt too great and im a paranoid mofo...so help would be appreciated


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> you taking anything for yours big man??


Nolva dead,but im thinking adex is on the cards ffs!!!


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> mwhahaha :thumb:
> 
> guys and girls (havnt seen many in here:confused1...i need your help clearing up something i have going on..about m job (cleaning :lol: )....i'm quitting at the end of next week, because i just dont have the time to study (proper going for it...first time in my life...hoping to get some good marks) and go to the gym...(depressing)...
> 
> ...so, anyway - boss comes up to me today asks me if i just want to work a few days a week blah blah blah and keeps saying im a good cleaner or something...thing is, is he only saying that to make me stay (they're quite short of staff) or is he for real? thing is, he's been saying that as soon as i got the hang of the job..floors shiny blah blah...you know what you're doing etc. he also offered me a permanent job (im relief at the mo) because he thought i was 'very good'.
> 
> this might sound like an ego trip but it really is....i mean isn't of course! :thumb: i just need to know if he's for real or not - my perception skill isnt too great and im a paranoid mofo...so help would be appreciated


I think you may be a wee bit paranoid sal:lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> I think you may be a wee bit paranoid sal:lol: :lol:


yes yes i know...but its one of those things...y'know? :lol:


----------



## d4ead

so what if he is short staffed if you were crap he still woudnt want you.

if hes offered a full time slot, the only question is do you want it?


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> so what if he is short staffed if you were crap he still woudnt want you.
> 
> if hes offered a full time slot, the only question is do you want it?


nope, don't want it - i've already told him to offer it to someone else...and i see what you mean...damn i love people who can 'cut through it all' :thumb: cheers matey


----------



## pcuzz

Hello again everyone!

Sorry peeps I come and go. I'm at bloody work see so it's a case of checking when I can(always on my iPhone so appologies for spelling)

yeah, brilliant news, she really is coming on leaps and bounds!

Still catching up on thread lol.

Anyone here going north staffs tomorrow??


----------



## d4ead

We all come and go... were easy like that in here.


----------



## pcuzz

Had noticed. Really enjoy tje coming part it's just the going I dislike!!

You at work aswell d4ead??


----------



## d4ead

Yeh I work the 2200>0600 shift....

I post what I can


----------



## avfc_ant

Good morning everyone. Its Saturday morning and I am sat in work. Just updated my Journal with yesterdays entry and today is off day. So I am thinking nando's tonight (get to treat the missus there aswell) and maybe KFC for lunch lol. I am starving and missing all my nice foods. I LOVE SATURDAYS  Gotta try and fit at least 30 minute cardio in after work or might go swimming havent decided yet. What's everyone else up to today? Who else has cheat day on Saturday?


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning folks, shattered went to work last night for a few hours, was so quiet they shut the pub early! I have a long one tonight though, 22:00 - 06:00 grrr then blady football tomorrow!

No training today or sunday but will be training legs on monday and some extra cardio.


----------



## d4ead

im working tonight as well, feel free to text me to break up the monotony.

how is everyone else today?? all well??


----------



## SALKev

avfc_ant said:


> Good morning everyone. Its Saturday morning and I am sat in work. Just updated my Journal with yesterdays entry and today is off day. So I am thinking nando's tonight (get to treat the missus there aswell) and maybe KFC for lunch lol. I am starving and missing all my nice foods. I LOVE SATURDAYS  Gotta try and fit at least 30 minute cardio in after work or might go swimming havent decided yet. What's everyone else up to today? Who else has cheat day on Saturday?


sounds like some nice food you're having  enjoy! :beer:



Bettyboo said:


> Morning folks, shattered went to work last night for a few hours, was so quiet they shut the pub early! I have a long one tonight though, 22:00 - 06:00 grrr then blady football tomorrow!
> 
> No training today or sunday but will be training legs on monday and some extra cardio.


you'll get through it no problem 



d4ead said:


> im working tonight as well, feel free to text me to break up the monotony.
> 
> how is everyone else today?? all well??


okay over here, i have some work to do but am watching that Kai Greene video that someone posted - good stuff!


----------



## d4ead

i think i got everyone i owed reps too, if i missed you please let me know..


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> i think i got everyone i owed reps too, if i missed you please let me know..


thanks mate, i'll give you some more sperm love soon :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

np sal...

not seen cheese in a while again what happened to him this time?


----------



## SALKev

no idea, disappeared once again....i should to make an account called 'Mouse' just so we have something to blame his disappearance on :lol:


----------



## d4ead

rofl

probably saw what you reps were up to and thought fuk this im outa here..


----------



## SALKev

:laugh:

still havn't caught up with him but I am in the top 30 now, thanks to those reps you just gave


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> np sal...
> 
> not seen cheese in a while again what happened to him this time?


He's in my basement.


----------



## d4ead

ahhh you will be the top 10 soon mate.... unless urinal keep insulting me then hes bound to get there again. worked for him teh first time...


----------



## SALKev

WRT said:


> He's in my basement.


....and the rest? 



d4ead said:


> ahhh you will be the top 10 soon mate.... unless urinal keep insulting me then hes bound to get there again. worked for him teh first time...


top 30's good enough for me for now....bless that mermaid....he's a funny fvcker :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> He's in my basement.


im surprised you had enough room down there for another one


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Fancy a bum?


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> sounds like some nice food you're having  enjoy! :beer:
> 
> you'll get through it no problem
> 
> okay over here, i have some work to do but am watching that Kai Greene video that someone posted - good stuff!


is that the one where he fvcks a grapefruit....dont know how he did that...it was a right mess when I tried:whistling:

Ok sperm ouzers I'm back home from work...hoorah...wife and kids have gone off to party that I told wife I couldnt go to cause I had to work....she'll never find out unless she phones work:scared:

so got house to myself...this calls for an undisturbed [email protected] I think(i've learnt this from D4ead).

hope everyone is as beautiful as me today...cheers


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese is playing golf in a hot country isnt he,the twät:lol:


----------



## d4ead

god hes a lucky fuker that kid....

and way tog o with the [email protected] ian man.. pics??


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> god hes a lucky fuker that kid....
> 
> and way tog o with the [email protected] ian man.. pics??


I cant [email protected] operate the mouse and take pics at the same time..otherwise I would


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> is that the one where he fvcks a grapefruit....dont know how he did that...it was a right mess when I tried:whistling:
> 
> Ok sperm ouzers I'm back home from work...hoorah...wife and kids have gone off to party that I told wife I couldnt go to cause I had to work....she'll never find out unless she phones work:scared:
> 
> so got house to myself...this calls for an undisturbed [email protected] I think(i've learnt this from D4ead).
> 
> hope everyone is as beautiful as me today...cheers


Ha ha bet your pleased you got out of that one you sly:devil2:mate:thumb:love the new avvy too ian,looking mean as fcuk mate


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha bet your pleased you got out of that one you sly:devil2:mate:thumb:love the new avvy too ian,looking mean as fcuk mate


LOL...thanks mate...yeah told her last night I had to work...she went ape****....so was glad to get off to work this morning out the way....bet they are all talking about me now and what a cvnt I am....oh well dont care..so relieved to not be there...

You still at work Dan


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> I cant [email protected] operate the mouse and take pics at the same time..otherwise I would


*I'll be up in a Jiffy Ian, Camera at the ready..* :whistling:


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> np sal...
> 
> not seen cheese in a while again what happened to him this time?


 cheese has gone away for a stag weekend i think:thumb:

how we all doing?

gonna put some pics up from north staffs!

just got home, only caught the last 2 classes coz i was late waking from work last night!

Ian, thx for reps buddy! gentleman!!


----------



## pcuzz

how did you get on at the concert Andrew??

do you have any lips left???


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *I'll be up in a Jiffy Ian, Camera at the ready..* :whistling:


Andy...at last...how are you mate...still as busy cleaning other peoples houses?


----------



## A.U.K

Afternoon all, See its been a tad quiet...I have not been around, busy busy busy, stomach still not great but if I eat light I dont suffer too much..

Lovely day here,done my shopping and my housework, so I am going to put my feet up and watch "Carry on up the Khyber" always good for a laugh..

Glad Ian managed to get out of family party..wifes family sounds hedious..dont worry sweetheart I will always have a place for you here should you feel like a substantial change..

Right Joan Simms is in full flight, as Lady Ruff Diamond..I can't resist..

Later ladies

Andrew

x


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...thanks mate...yeah told her last night I had to work...she went ape****....so was glad to get off to work this morning out the way....bet they are all talking about me now and what a cvnt I am....oh well dont care..so relieved to not be there...
> 
> You still at work Dan


:bounce:im finished ian mategetting ready to hit chest and tris in a couple of hrs,meant to do it yesterday but my dad had a darts league friendly so couldnt spot!!!

You still a dry man ian:lol:you are doing yourself proud:wink:

Ps have you brought up the show to your mrs yet ,or are you letting the dust settle


----------



## A.U.K

pcuzz78 said:


> how did you get on at the concert Andrew??
> 
> do you have any lips left???


*Hi Pete yes my lips are fine..thanks for asking..Concert went well..I was fabulous..* :lol: *Catch you on Yahoo matey*


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Andy...at last...how are you mate...still as busy cleaning other peoples houses?


*You make me sound like a right old scrubber..*:laugh:*Not feeling too bad Ian stomach still a bit shakey and I have to take things carefully..*

*Glad you got your freedom today, are you alright my sweet, hope you are ok and make sure you have a good afternoon...Enjoy yourself..* :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> I cant [email protected] operate the mouse and take pics at the same time..otherwise I would


amateur... learn to [email protected] left handed, operate the mouse with the right hand and use a decent webcam 



A.U.K said:


> *Hi Pete yes my lips are fine..thanks for asking..Concert went well..I was fabulous..* :lol: *Catch you on Yahoo matey*


awesome well done andy  whats your yahoo id??


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :bounce:im finished ian mategetting ready to hit chest and tris in a couple of hrs,meant to do it yesterday but my dad had a darts league friendly so couldnt spot!!!
> 
> You still a dry man ian:lol:you are doing yourself proud:wink:
> 
> Ps have you brought up the show to your mrs yet ,or are you letting the dust settle


yes mate...7 days dry today....must say I'm sleeping better now....always used to wake up in the night with my heart racing and that has completely stopped. Still miss it though...think tonight is gonna be hardest...Saturday night without a drink, never heard of such a thing...oh well...its in a good cause:thumbup1:

Look forward to your training report later mate

No havent mentioned the show yet to wifey...got pick tp pick my moment when she seems happy...fvck knows when that will be :confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Hope you are well andrewim pleased the concert went well for you too mate,we'll have to see a vid of you kicking ass mate:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

A.U.K said:


> *Hi Pete yes my lips are fine..thanks for asking..Concert went well..I was fabulous..* :lol: *Catch you on Yahoo matey*


 hi andrew:thumbk,see you on yahoo at some point!! :thumbup1:

just tried to upload some pics and start a thread but think my pics are too big!bugger me, what a shame, there a couple of belters!oh well!

glad the concert went well mate and that you were fabulous!arent you always though:tongue:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> yes mate...7 days dry today....must say I'm sleeping better now....always used to wake up in the night with my heart racing and that has completely stopped. Still miss it though...think tonight is gonna be hardest...Saturday night without a drink, never heard of such a thing...oh well...its in a good cause:thumbup1:
> 
> Look forward to your training report later mate
> 
> No havent mentioned the show yet to wifey...got pick tp pick my moment when she seems happy...fvck knows when that will be :confused1:


 Hi Ian..

your doing really well on the drink front mate!

are you going for abstinance (is that right)???


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Hi Ian..
> 
> your doing really well on the drink front mate!
> 
> are you going for abstinance (is that right)???


Hi Pete.....not gonna give up for ever mate...just for a while..common sense tells me I need a break..

How did the show go?


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> is that the one where he fvcks a grapefruit....dont know how he did that...it was a right mess when I tried:whistling:
> 
> Ok sperm ouzers I'm back home from work...hoorah...wife and kids have gone off to party that I told wife I couldnt go to cause I had to work....she'll never find out unless she phones work:scared:
> 
> so got house to myself...this calls for an undisturbed [email protected] I think(i've learnt this from D4ead).
> 
> hope everyone is as beautiful as me today...cheers


fvcked a grapefruit? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!? :confused1: :confused1:

have a good w4nk mate :beer:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> fvcked a grapefruit? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!?!? :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> have a good w4nk mate :beer:


LOL...mate type in kai green and grapefruit on google....hope you're not shocked easily


----------



## Rob68

well done on the no drink front ian....chuffed for you fella:thumb:......

is that frown turning to a straight line in your avvy? :whistling: ...you wanna be carefull there it might turn to a smile soon.... 

you wouldnt want people thinking you gone soft now would ya.... :whistling:

 

afternoon all:thumbup1:....


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> LOL...mate type in kai green and grapefruit on google....hope you're not shocked easily


oh sh!t :lol: saw some pictures....thats all im saying.....


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> yes mate...7 days dry today....must say I'm sleeping better now....always used to wake up in the night with my heart racing and that has completely stopped. Still miss it though...think tonight is gonna be hardest...Saturday night without a drink, never heard of such a thing...oh well...its in a good cause:thumbup1:
> 
> *To do that you must have much more willpower than you give yourself credit for bigman*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Look forward to your training report later mate
> 
> *cheers mate:thumb:im feeling weak tbh,its because of all these rest days,going to have to lower the rest days cos i feel lazy as fcuk at the minuite mate:lol:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> No havent mentioned the show yet to wifey...got pick tp pick my moment when she seems happy...fvck knows when that will be :confused1:


 :lol: *:lol:its a rare thing for a woman to be happy mate!!! I hope a moment arises soon though ian:wink:ill be gutted if you werent there ffs:thumb: ha ha all you can do is try eh mate*


----------



## d4ead

i didnt need to see that


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> Hi Pete.....not gonna give up for ever mate...just for a while..common sense tells me I need a break..
> 
> How did the show go?


Im not sure:laugh: think my vanity is strating to get the better of me:whistling::cool:

right, in short i have been to the gym before, bla bla bla! been happy with results, but ever since i did that thread of mine '5 weeks in' i got some interesting responses, one of which was from our dear friend and resident musician....are you going to compete!! :lol:

you know what though, im not sure if i want to try. even once to say that in the future i tried!

as for the show it was great. the finals are on this evening at 6:30. sadly i cannot make it as were out for a meal for my wifes birthday(not till monday) yes a real eye opener.. that posing is so physically demanding..bloody hell a couple of the blokes you can see them walking off the stage limping! im guessing this is due to cramps!!

gonna put some pics up of me in about 2 weeks so it will be interesting to see if there has been many changes..

im even watching what im eating..but you know my trouble i do have such a sweet tooth, so reducing my chocolate intake has not been easy:laugh: honest, sometimes my blood sugar levels fall that much at work i run to my locker, grab 40p and have to buy a snicker lol!!


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> well done on the no drink front ian....chuffed for you fella:thumb:......
> 
> is that frown turning to a straight line in your avvy? :whistling: ...you wanna be carefull there it might turn to a smile soon....
> 
> you wouldnt want people thinking you gone soft now would ya.... :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> afternoon all:thumbup1:....


but mate..that is my smile...thats a pic of me looking very happy...i dare not post my unhappy pics for fear of being banned :stuart:



S-A-L said:


> oh sh!t :lol: saw some pictures....thats all im saying.....


Oh no...I've corrupted your innocent mind:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Here you go Ian mate


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> i didnt need to see that


if it was the same thing i saw, i totally agree


----------



## Rob68

MaKaVeLi said:


> Here you go Ian mate


yeah...im thinking you look better before... :lol: :lol:....

yep dont want you getting banned ian....you stay being happy frowning we all like you like that.... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> Oh no...I've corrupted your innocent mind:whistling:


with grapefruit of all things!!! the thing i saw said....you'll never think of a grapefruit the same way again.....i think its right y'know :lol:



MaKaVeLi said:


> Here you go Ian mate


LOL!! photoshop master :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

MaKaVeLi said:


> Here you go Ian mate


Ha ha i hope you never learn to smile properly ian mate:lol:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Im not sure:laugh: think my vanity is strating to get the better of me:whistling::cool:
> 
> right, in short i have been to the gym before, bla bla bla! been happy with results, but ever since i did that thread of mine '5 weeks in' i got some interesting responses, one of which was from our dear friend and resident musician....are you going to compete!! :lol:
> 
> you know what though, im not sure if i want to try. even once to say that in the future i tried!
> 
> as for the show it was great. the finals are on this evening at 6:30. sadly i cannot make it as were out for a meal for my wifes birthday(not till monday) yes a real eye opener.. that posing is so physically demanding..bloody hell a couple of the blokes you can see them walking off the stage limping! im guessing this is due to cramps!!
> 
> gonna put some pics up of me in about 2 weeks so it will be interesting to see if there has been many changes..
> 
> im even watching what im eating..but you know my trouble i do have such a sweet tooth, so reducing my chocolate intake has not been easy:laugh: honest, sometimes my blood sugar levels fall that much at work i run to my locker, grab 40p and have to buy a snicker lol!!


if I was younger mate...say about 30 years:whistling:...i'd def consider competing...but I agree it is a very hard process...you realy have to give it 100%

I didnt know you had a journal...you got a link to it


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Here you go Ian mate


pmsl....that is fvcking scary......now you know why I never smile :stuart:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :lol: *:lol:its a rare thing for a woman to be happy mate!!! I hope a moment arises soon though ian:wink:ill be gutted if you werent there ffs:thumb: ha ha all you can do is try eh mate*


I know mate...women and happiness seem to come together so rarely....I'll try for the show mate, dont worry....are you staying overnight or coming back same day?


----------



## pcuzz

its not a journel Ian..

i just wanted to see views after starting a cycle of this 'liquid gold' and see the so called before and after shots!

i wouldnt have time to do a full on journel, think my wife would kill me lol!

just after opions thats all..but its the comments from others that made me think about even trying 1 contest, really dont know mate but i think it might happen..at worst i will put a smile on people faces..right Andrew!!in my Trunks...lmao...


----------



## pcuzz

oh, thread..yeah, how do i do that???lol


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> its not a journel Ian..
> 
> i just wanted to see views after starting a cycle of this 'liquid gold' and see the so called before and after shots!
> 
> i wouldnt have time to do a full on journel, think my wife would kill me lol!
> 
> just after opions thats all..but its the comments from others that made me think about even trying 1 contest, really dont know mate but i think it might happen..at worst i will put a smile on people faces..right Andrew!!in my Trunks...lmao...


just found that thread mate...seen your pics.....you are looking nice and solid..be interesting to see what gains you make.....love the first pic you look at miserable as me..pmsl


----------



## Rob68

just had to share this pic with you people..........i know its only a car.....

but im lost for words........*stunning..............* :cool2:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=31723&stc=1&d=1253980091

click on it to make it larger....


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> just found that thread mate...seen your pics.....you are looking nice and solid..be interesting to see what gains you make.....love the first pic you look at miserable as me..pmsl


its bloody difficult waiting for my mate to take a picture!difficult to hold a pose, dont know how these pro's or semis do it!lol

not in too bad a shape,.the thing i am pleased about is my bodyfat is not extreme so concentrating on my diet i should be able to pull my abs up easy enough!

well see at the 10 week stage and see what progress has been made. i bloody hope so coz ive spent a couple of quid:lol: :lol: :whistling:

wheres your pic??


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> just had to share this pic with you people..........i know its only a car.....
> 
> but im lost for words........*stunning..............* :cool2:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=31723&stc=1&d=1253980091
> 
> click on it to make it larger....


yup...that'll do me


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> its bloody difficult waiting for my mate to take a picture!difficult to hold a pose, dont know how these pro's or semis do it!lol
> 
> not in too bad a shape,.the thing i am pleased about is my bodyfat is not extreme so concentrating on my diet i should be able to pull my abs up easy enough!
> 
> well see at the 10 week stage and see what progress has been made. i bloody hope so coz ive spent a couple of quid:lol: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> wheres your pic??


mate there are pics of me everywhere....I took one last night for my new avi...I'll post that...its only top half...i'll find one of lower half...just give me a sec


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> i'll find one of lower half...just give me a sec


is that what you call your missus?...bit naughty that ian... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

ok Pete...try not to laugh at huge belly..its a work in progress:confused1: there are loads more of me scattered across the board

Click to enlarge


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> is that what you call your missus?...bit naughty that ian... :whistling:


LOL...i've called her worse mate


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> ok Pete...try not to laugh at huge belly..its a work in progress:confused1: there are loads more of me scattered across the board
> 
> Click to enlarge


good stuff my man!

now the massive question iof i may, your age..and i love your pants!!:laugh:

but in all seriousness, your looking good!your stomach in better form than mine mate!

gonna send you a quick pm mate! :rockon:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> ok Pete...try not to laugh at huge belly..its a work in progress:confused1: there are loads more of me scattered across the board
> 
> Click to enlarge


3rd pic is my fav :thumb:

1st pic you can be called 'camerahead' because my imagination is on overdrive

2nd pic, look good mate...i know that was boring but thats all i could come up with :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

your a horny mofo aint ya ian....


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> good stuff my man!
> 
> now the massive question iof i may, your age..and i love your pants!!:laugh:
> 
> but in all seriousness, your looking good!your stomach in better form than mine mate!
> 
> gonna send you a quick pm mate! :rockon:


I'm 47 in November mate :confused1:



S-A-L said:


> 3rd pic is my fav :thumb:
> 
> 1st pic you can be called 'camerahead' because my imagination is on overdrive
> 
> 2nd pic, look good mate...i know that was boring but thats all i could come up with :confused1:


thanks mate...the 3rd pic is when I had swine flu


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> I'm 47 in November mate :confused1:
> 
> thanks mate...the 3rd pic is when I had swine flu


see, theres not alot of people who look that well at 47..

you should be proud mate, youve kept yourself in really good shape, and everything is still where its meant to be:tongue:

my diets sh1t, hows yours???

my downfall, is sugar..oddly enough i dont take it in drinks but chocolate or cakes....

jesus my mrs just made her own baileys and ive scraped the cans of condensed milk out..thats the only sugay intake ive had all day:cursing:


----------



## d4ead

haha you know your desperate when you licking the inside of cans out ....


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> see, theres not alot of people who look that well at 47..
> 
> you should be proud mate, youve kept yourself in really good shape, and everything is still where its meant to be:tongue:
> 
> my diets sh1t, hows yours???
> 
> my downfall, is sugar..oddly enough i dont take it in drinks but chocolate or cakes....
> 
> jesus my mrs just made her own baileys and ive scraped the cans of condensed milk out..thats the only sugay intake ive had all day:cursing:


at the moment my diet is pretty well spot on...I take that quite seriously....I have recently reduced my carbs to try and get rid of mountainous belly...and it is starting to work..slowly...also coming off drink should help shift it....eating right is bloody hard but I've just about cracked it


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> but in all seriousness, your looking good!your stomach in better form than mine mate!


thanks mate but sadly not true...you are better than me in all areas except your arms...I think I may have you beat there...if you want a close up of my bicep take a look at Andrews avi


----------



## pcuzz

:lol:



IanStu said:


> thanks mate but sadly not true...you are better than me in all areas except your arms...I think I may have you beat there...if you want a close up of my bicep take a look at Andrews avi


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

andrew has told me many times how hes always playing with your body parts...apparently theres not much of you he hasnt had his hands on! :whistling: :whistling:

yeah, been concentrating alot on arms of late, they have improved immensely!

cannot wait to buy another can of veet and remove my hair for pics, it feels ace!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Do I have the biggest guns in this thread? (except maybe Pat) Slightly over 19"


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> Do I have the biggest guns in this thread? (except maybe Pat) Slightly over 19"


yes Mak you probably do....damm you and your perfect genetics


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> andrew has told me many times how hes always playing with your body parts...apparently theres not much of you he hasnt had his hands on! :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> yeah, been concentrating alot on arms of late, they have improved immensely!
> 
> cannot wait to buy another can of veet and remove my hair for pics, it feels ace!! :lol: :thumb:


i tried that veet...I hated it...left me all red and blotchy...plus it left loads of hair still attatched to me.....so I shave now...all over every couple of days


----------



## Rob68

MaKaVeLi said:


> Do I have the biggest guns in this thread? (except maybe Pat) Slightly over 19"


*photoshops a wonderfull thing aint it......* 

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> i tried that veet...I hated it...left me all red and blotchy...plus it left loads of hair still attatched to me.....so I shave now...all over every couple of days


god i loved that veet..trouble is its £7 a can and so if i do balls n body,wife does legs thats it the cans finished!!but do like it!

10 mins i signing off mateys...get ready for wifes birthday bash. only a small gathering. were having japanease


----------



## SALKev

Do I have the biggest penis in this thread? (except maybe Ian) Slightly over 19"


----------



## pcuzz

Going for birthday meal now my friend. Thx for the picture message dan ffs.

Going japanease ffs!!

Speak later folks


----------



## SALKev

IAN damn you.........










I think that thing was right...guess what i thought of as soon as i saw this..... :cursing: :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening spermers hows everyone!


----------



## Bermondse1

Evening all.

Judging by the time of the last message here, clearly everyone else has a much better social life than I...

Ian - great pics - you've a better bod than I, and you're ten years older than me.


----------



## d4ead

Yes well I'm now a work on my own looking at a green and black mono moitor.

Ohhhh god how I long for an ice cold pear magners or a bailys on the rocks.

What a choice of drinks. Least the wife drinks stella so I can buy a pint with my drink and pretend the pints for me until I'm hideing in the booth...


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> IAN damn you.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that thing was right...guess what i thought of as soon as i saw this..... :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


oh mate...so sorry...you're doomed to a life of grapefruit phobias...best to seek help now...or do as I did, have a go yourself, although i have to say a mellon is a much better bet


----------



## d4ead

Hahaha another call for google image search to be banned...


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> ok Pete...try not to laugh at huge belly..its a work in progress:confused1: there are loads more of me scattered across the board
> 
> Click to enlarge


Huge belly my fcuking ärse!!!! Youve got a body of a 21 year old ian mate,im being fcuking serious


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> ok Pete...try not to laugh at huge belly..its a work in progress:confused1: there are loads more of me scattered across the board
> 
> Click to enlarge


Grrrrrr nice pics tiger :tt2: :clap: :tongue: Loving the undercrackers!


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> oh mate...so sorry...you're doomed to a life of grapefruit phobias...best to seek help now...or do as I did, have a go yourself, although i have to say a mellon is a much better bet


I think its too late buddy :sad:

I told a friend (around the time i posted that pic) that i was being followed by grapefruit....around an hour later i set off for a house party (good stuff :bounce: , hosts gal wanted me so bad  )....so a few hours in we're in the garden doing silly drunken things when someone (probably the same guy i told - wasn't looking) passed me a folded up piece of paper.....i opened it up....lo and behold....in big bold text across it was the word *GRAPEFRUIT*.....needless to say that i was scared sh!tless.................until i saw the pr!ck laughing of course :lol:


----------



## Howe

afternoon all


----------



## IanStu

well its quite in here....where is everyone.....I went to gym this morning after my week off...did a full body workout with light weights just to warm me up for proper start tomorrow....felt good after and had loads of veins pop up on my shoulders which I thought looked great...sadly they vanished as quickly as they came..

havent been on much today as I've been trying to pretend to be a good husband and father...after I didnt attend family party yesterday....the atmosphere here is a bit better...wife is still mad.....but she just made me a cup of tea with an egg custard...I'm looking at this as a good sign...relations between up to that point were best described as business like


----------



## pcuzz

alright Ian?

veins matey, love em...just you wait they will soon be coming out of the woodwork lol..

how was the party, course thats the neice whos skull you fractured 15 yrs ago right!!lol

we also had a nice meal then went for a few drinks in our local town bit of a dance etc..first time in a year due to jo-an having baby and all!!very pleasent evening and great food.,....


----------



## WRT

Afternoon ladies, will be attempting the 200kg deadlift challenge later on, will probably only get 2-3 reps though:lol:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> alright Ian?
> 
> veins matey, love em...just you wait they will soon be coming out of the woodwork lol..
> 
> how was the party, course thats the neice whos skull you fractured 15 yrs ago right!!lol
> 
> we also had a nice meal then went for a few drinks in our local town bit of a dance etc..first time in a year due to jo-an having baby and all!!very pleasent evening and great food.,....


Hi Pete

Sounds like you had a nice evening....the party I didnt attend sounded horendous and it ended in a fight..pmsl....without me even being there....so glad I got out of going...

But I ended up having 4 glasses of wine...so I fvcked up my not drinking regime...so starting again from scratch tonight

Yeah the veins looked great today mate...hope to see plenty more of em soon


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Afternoon ladies, will be attempting the 200kg deadlift challenge later on, will probably only get 2-3 reps though:lol:


cool....if you survive...let us know how it goes...quite a milestone 200kg


----------



## pcuzz

oh right!what happened as to why you didnt go mate lol...

yeah, i eneded up having a few drinks so ive been starving myself as my stomach had a week of really balanced eating and drinking but ive bloody wasted all that in the drinks last night!oh well, sh1t happens right!

dont beat yourself up on the drink front, only 4 glasses!

i was dissapointed as i had to drink lager..been on the old GnT's coz its got to be the healthy option right!! but it was farrrrr too expensive at 6 pound a pop so stella and carls exp...

had a thick head earlier though lol!!only had 8 drinks but had a week off which didnt help...

whats everyone on today??

im working again!6:30lol


----------



## pcuzz

WRT said:


> Afternoon ladies, will be attempting the 200kg deadlift challenge later on, will probably only get 2-3 reps though:lol:


good luck mate...2 or 3 is better than my 0 mate!

who knows you may even push 4 out! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> well its quite in here....where is everyone.....I went to gym this morning after my week off...did a full body workout with light weights just to warm me up for proper start tomorrow....felt good after and had loads of veins pop up on my shoulders which I thought looked great...sadly they vanished as quickly as they came..
> 
> havent been on much today as I've been trying to pretend to be a good husband and father...after I didnt attend family party yesterday....the atmosphere here is a bit better...wife is still mad.....but she just made me a cup of tea with an egg custard...I'm looking at this as a good sign...relations between up to that point were best described as business like


Welldone on the gym session bigman:thumb:ha ha its been a while since i had veins popping all over the place:lol: :lol:

And great news about your wife making you tea and custard ian,she probably understands that its best you didnt go anyway...she just has to show you that she isnt happy about it.........a woman thing

Hows the hangover buddy:wink:

Fullbore tomorrow,unleash the fcuking beast mate:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> oh right!what happened as to why you didnt go mate lol...
> 
> yeah, i eneded up having a few drinks so ive been starving myself as my stomach had a week of really balanced eating and drinking but ive bloody wasted all that in the drinks last night!oh well, sh1t happens right!
> 
> dont beat yourself up on the drink front, only 4 glasses!
> 
> i was dissapointed as i had to drink lager..been on the old GnT's coz its got to be the healthy option right!! but it was farrrrr too expensive at 6 pound a pop so stella and carls exp...
> 
> had a thick head earlier though lol!!only had 8 drinks but had a week off which didnt help...
> 
> whats everyone on today??
> 
> im working again!6:30lol


yeah G&Ts def the healthy option LOL

does anyone know how many cals alcohol has...say 1 large glass of wine...I could look it up but to be honest I'd rather someone did it for me...cheers


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Welldone on the gym session bigman:thumb:ha ha its been a while since i had veins popping all over the place:lol: :lol:
> 
> And great news about your wife making you tea and custard ian,she probably understands that its best you didnt go anyway...she just has to show you that she isnt happy about it.........a woman thing
> 
> Hows the hangover buddy:wink:
> 
> Fullbore tomorrow,unleash the fcuking beast mate:bounce:


no hangover Dan....takes more that 4 glasses lol......although did sweat alot at the gym...thats probably something to do with the drink..

Yeah I'm just treading carefuly at the moment round the wife...dont wanna upset the applecart again...ffs the things we have to do to keep things on track...why are they so fvckin moody.

How are you mate....hows the stair carpet looking?


----------



## pcuzz

Drink Kcals Measure

How many calories in Beer and Lager?

Beer - Canned and draught bitter 90 - half pint

Beer - How many calories in Lager (ordinary 3-4% ABV) 80 - 85 - half pint

Beer - How many calories in Lager (premium 5% ABV) 90 - half pint

Beer - How many calories in Draught Mild bitter 70 - half pint

Beer - How many calories in Brown ale 80

Beer - How many calories in Bottled Stout 105

How many calories in Cider - Dry 95 - half pint

How many calories in Cider - Sweet 110 - half pint

How many calories in a glass of Wine?

How many calories in Dry white wine 85 - 125ml

How many calories in Medium white wine 95 - 125ml

How many calories in Sweet white wine 120 - 125ml

How many calories in Sparkling white wine ( Champagne, cava ) 95 - 125ml

How many calories in Rose wine, medium 90 - 125ml

How many calories in Red wine 85 - 125ml

How many calories in a glass of Spirits? 50 ml = pub double

How many calories in whisky, gin, vodka etc 120 - 50ml

How many calories in premium whisky, gin, vodka 140 - 50ml

How many calories in liquers, brandy 150 - 50ml

How many calories in a mixer ?

How many calories in tonic water 40 - 100ml

How many calories in cola 45 - 100ml

How many calories in caffeine based energy drink 45 - 100ml

How many calories in tonic, cola etc (slimline) 0 - 100ml

How many calories in a glass of water 0 any size


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> cool....if you survive...let us know how it goes...quite a milestone 200kg





pcuzz78 said:


> good luck mate...2 or 3 is better than my 0 mate!
> 
> who knows you may even push 4 out! :thumb:


Cheers lads, will be loading up on stims so may have a heart attack pmsl.


----------



## pcuzz

thats got to be worth reps lol!


----------



## pcuzz

WRT said:


> Cheers lads, will be loading up on stims so may have a heart attack pmsl.


 :lol: go easy on the stimmss....

but may i ask what stimms and amounts you use pls


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Drink Kcals Measure
> 
> How many calories in Beer and Lager?
> 
> Beer - Canned and draught bitter 90 - half pint
> 
> Beer - How many calories in Lager (ordinary 3-4% ABV) 80 - 85 - half pint
> 
> Beer - How many calories in Lager (premium 5% ABV) 90 - half pint
> 
> Beer - How many calories in Draught Mild bitter 70 - half pint
> 
> Beer - How many calories in Brown ale 80
> 
> Beer - How many calories in Bottled Stout 105
> 
> How many calories in Cider - Dry 95 - half pint
> 
> How many calories in Cider - Sweet 110 - half pint
> 
> How many calories in a glass of Wine?
> 
> How many calories in Dry white wine 85 - 125ml
> 
> How many calories in Medium white wine 95 - 125ml
> 
> How many calories in Sweet white wine 120 - 125ml
> 
> How many calories in Sparkling white wine ( Champagne, cava ) 95 - 125ml
> 
> How many calories in Rose wine, medium 90 - 125ml
> 
> How many calories in Red wine 85 - 125ml
> 
> How many calories in a glass of Spirits? 50 ml = pub double
> 
> How many calories in whisky, gin, vodka etc 120 - 50ml
> 
> How many calories in premium whisky, gin, vodka 140 - 50ml
> 
> How many calories in liquers, brandy 150 - 50ml
> 
> How many calories in a mixer ?
> 
> How many calories in tonic water 40 - 100ml
> 
> How many calories in cola 45 - 100ml
> 
> How many calories in caffeine based energy drink 45 - 100ml
> 
> How many calories in tonic, cola etc (slimline) 0 - 100ml
> 
> How many calories in a glass of water 0 any size


pmsl....thanks Pete.....thats more than I expected...ya like a mini encyclopedia....and it is worth reps but you'll have to wait as I'm out at the moment


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> no hangover Dan....takes more that 4 glasses lol......although did sweat alot at the gym...thats probably something to do with the drink..
> 
> Yeah I'm just treading carefuly at the moment round the wife...dont wanna upset the applecart again...ffs the things we have to do to keep things on track...why are they so fvckin moody.
> 
> How are you mate....hows the stair carpet looking?


Ran out of tacks mate!!!!! :blush:

Its shaping up great though:whistling:

Try to keep the mrs sweet ian,im coming down sometime to get drunk and giggle like kids:thumb:you do remember dont you buddy


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> pmsl....thanks Pete.....thats more than I expected...ya like a mini encyclopedia....and it is worth reps but you'll have to wait as I'm out at the moment


you do make me laugh...

everything i know is what you have taught me mate! :lol:

you know i was a MASSIVE drinker...really half a bottle of gin per day minimum, sometimes 2 bottles of wine on top of that!

thankfully shifts have changed ahain so now working 4 night a week, then with my overtime it will be 6, so it will be very interesting to see how i develop minus drinks so to speak. were now at week 2 of this. but you know whats bizzare, when i woke up with half a hangover i really didnt miss it!

now i know im working, i really miss it!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Ran out of tacks mate!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Its shaping up great though:whistling:
> 
> Try to keep the mrs sweet ian,im coming down sometime to get drunk and giggle like kids:thumb:you do remember dont you buddy


:lol:ffs:lol:

are we all invited??? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## WRT

pcuzz78 said:


> :lol: go easy on the stimmss....
> 
> but may i ask what stimms and amounts you use pls


Will only be taking 600mg caffeine and 3 caps CLA (not sure how many mg) :thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz

WRT said:


> Will only be taking 600mg caffeine and 3 caps CLA (not sure how many mg) :thumbup1:


bloody hell..

do you always train on top of stimms??? :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ran out of tacks mate!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Its shaping up great though:whistling:
> 
> Try to keep the mrs sweet ian,im coming down sometime to get drunk and giggle like kids:thumb:you do remember dont you buddy


LOL...yes mate of course I remember :thumb:

sorry to hear about the tack shortage...I blame the goverment


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...yes mate of course I remember :thumb:
> 
> sorry to hear about the tack shortage...I blame the goverment


Ha ha theres a tack every inch along the carpet mateits not going to be lifting with the hoover this time ian:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Alriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite Spermers...............house move done!!...Nightmare!!


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Alriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite Spermers...............house move done!!...Nightmare!!


Hi mate....no such thing as a happy house move...they're all nightmares


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo mate:thumb:you look like our pal matt:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Pelayo mate:thumb:you look like our pal matt:thumb:


...is he on UKM?...handsome Devil is he:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening Spermers! Thought it was about time I came and said hi!


----------



## Rob68

Dsahna said:


> Pelayo mate:thumb:you look like our pal *tw4t* :thumb:


well thats not very nice is it... :whistling: ...dont let them bully you pelly

evening all:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening Spermers! Thought it was about time I came and said hi*!.....i think an honoury bikini shot would be a good way to say Hi:bounce:* :thumb: *...hows u sexy?*





RJ68 said:


> well thats not very nice is it... :whistling: ...dont let them bully you pelly*.....worse than parents at a football match:lol:* :lol:
> 
> evening all:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening fellow spermers cant stay long am knackered, only 3 hours sleep... been on the go since 9 30 went bet at 6 am grrr so shattered, am going to bed in a bit.


----------



## Rob68

nothings worse than mental parents at kids football matches:ban:.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Evening Spermers! Thought it was about time I came and said hi*!.....i think an honoury bikini shot would be a good way to say Hi:bounce:* :thumb: *...hows u sexy?*



Do you now?! Umm will see what I can dig out, does it have to be current? have not located camera since my house move!

I am very well thanks trouble

x


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Evening fellow spermers cant stay long am knackered, only 3 hours sleep... been on the go since 9 30 went bet at 6 am grrr so shattered, am going to bed in a bit.


*Hows it goin at Uni??* 



RJ68 said:


> nothings worse than mental parents at kids football matches:ban:.... :lol: :lol:[/quote*]...tell me about my knees are black and blue:laugh:*


----------



## Rob68

:lol: :lol: :bounce: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

QUOTE" Hows it goin at Uni??"

I am enjoying, got an exam next week already and 1000 word essay to write on strength, conditioning and sports coaching... and learning new things all the time. Only complaint i have is the silly kids that are on the course too all fresh out of 6th form and testorone level s of a dog constantly on heat.., talking about smashing 16 years olds grrr... I am the oldest there grr


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I see you used your 20 smiley Max! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> QUOTE" Hows it goin at Uni??"
> 
> I am enjoying, got an exam next week already and 1000 word essay to write on strength, conditioning and sports coaching... and learning new things all the time. Only complaint i have is the silly kids that are on the course too all fresh out of 6th form and testorone level s of a dog constantly on heat.., talking about smashing 16 years olds grrr... I am the oldest there grr


Whip them in to shape BB:bounce:


----------



## Rob68

you b4astard thomas:cursing: :cursing: ........ :lol: :lol:...waaay to many smilies.. :lol:

anyway we`ll leave you two to it then.... :whistling: ........threes a crowd n all that... :lol: ..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> you b4astard thomas:cursing: :cursing: ........ :lol: :lol:...waaay to many smilies.. :lol:
> 
> anyway we`ll leave you two to it then.... :whistling: ........threes a crowd n all that... :lol: ..... :lol: :lol:


*now...now Rab....don't get jealous...u know iver only got Sperm for you Babe xxx*


----------



## WRT

:lol:

:lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :cursing: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol:

:lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

oh ffs:cursing:.....no one likes a smart 4rse wrt:cursing: :ban:

 ...negged for that..


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> *now...now Rab....don't get jealous...u know iver only got Sperm for you Babe xxx*


 :bounce: :bounce:.....dont forget to lock your door... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> :bounce: :bounce:.....dont forget to lock your door... :lol: :lol: :lol:


its glass:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> its glass:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


roflmao......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.......................


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> roflmao......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.......................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :ban: :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> :ban: :ban:


its "THE CUBE"....CAN U BEAT IT?? :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

you need to get out more.... :lol: .....

off for some food...catch y`all later.... :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

evening all


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> you need to get out more.... :lol: .....
> 
> off for some food...catch y`all later.... :thumbup1:


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



d4ead said:


> evening all


evening Pal:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

:001_tt2: That's just for you Pelayo!


----------



## Tommy10

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :001_tt2: That's just for you Pelayo!


...u know it makes sense.... :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

hello amazon, nice to have you with us...


----------



## Rob68

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :001_tt2: That's just for you Pelayo!


oh what.....  ...rest of us not good enough to get one of them then? :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> oh what.....  ...rest of us not good enough to get one of them then? :whistling: .......S+S thread


what did u eat?


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> hello amazon, nice to have you with us...


Nice Ring Mr...:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> what did u eat?


turkey mince with wholegrain rice... :rockon:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Nice Ring Mr...:laugh:


you is obsessed with peoples rings:whistling:...... :ban: ......


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> turkey *mince* with wholegrain rice... :rockon:


...a good Scottish dish....I had Spag Bol:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

d4ead said:


> hello amazon, nice to have you with us...


Evening!

I've decided I'm safer in here, taking a time out - the S&S thread is corrupting me! :innocent:


----------



## Rob68

JESUS H FCUKING CHRIST PELLY:blink: :blink: ......have you got a license for that beast?.................fcuk me.....not literally like.... you were definately at the front of the queue werent you.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....

*RJ goes off to hang himself by his knob to stretch the fcuker*


----------



## Rob68

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Evening!
> 
> I've decided I'm safer in here, taking a time out - the S&S thread is corrupting me! :innocent:


hmmm..other way round me thinks WA....youve left weeman a quivering wreck:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> JESUS H FCUKING CHRIST PELLY:blink: :blink: ......have you got a license for that beast?.................fcuk me.....not literally like.... you were definately at the front of the queue werent you.... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....
> 
> 100% Scottish Beef:thumb:
> 
> *RJ goes off to hang himself by his knob to stretch the fcuker*


Fun Size


----------



## d4ead

I lotbut I'm guesing the mr p has been posting his cock in the adult pages.

Sounds impressive but I'm to scared to look.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> I lotbut I'm guesing the mr p has been posting his cock in the adult pages.
> 
> Sounds impressive but I'm to scared to look.


we ALL have:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Not me mines on a strict pay per view contract


----------



## d4ead

We,, I broke into the top 3 on Sunday... only the great jw and the american wonder winger have more reps then me..... that's got to be worth a rep on its own.

That said by the time you read this I ay be in 4th or even 5th again. Its a tougth game this rep business.

Thank you everyone it gives me a warm bubbly feeling to be loved so much. With a special thanks to those of you that look after me so well, you know who you are, and I rep you back as much as I can.

Love you all


----------



## Tommy10

Mornin Folks...time 2 get up!


----------



## d4ead

training drive by...

*training*

*flat bench*

12 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

2 x 110kg fail

6 x 110kg

*incline bench*

12 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 100kg

*decline*

12 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

4 x 95kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 27kg

4 x 32kg

6 x 27kg

*double bicep cable curls*

8 x 27kg

4 x 32kg

4 x 34kg

*dumbbell curls*

10 x 10kg

8 x 25kg

10 x 10kg

*run out of time had to leave running.

*relaxation*

sleep = 7.5hrs

quality = good

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 2

quality = good

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :innocent:

sex = :cursing:

life = :ban:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs cheese ham chicken

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = 3 sausages new potato rice mixed veg

meal 5 = 3 sausages new potato mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

everything felt heavy today, dont now why.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Pelayo said:


> Mornin Folks...time 2 get up!


 7:10am, I'd call that a lie-in, get up at 5:50am every day, unless I've been dragged out for the night. :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> 7:10am, I'd call that a lie-in, get up at 5:50am every day, unless I've been dragged out for the night. :whistling:


I'm up at 6am, sounds like a lie in to me too.


----------



## d4ead

sounds like a late night to me


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> sounds like a late night to me


Had too many of them this weekend, not made it to the gym once :innocent:


----------



## Cheese

Thought i'd put these up in here aswell.

The Top 5 in order.


----------



## IanStu

morning toe rags....think its time I stopped coming to work in a T-shirt...I'm fvckin freezing....sencible knitwear from now on.....

looking forwards to gym later...chest and tri's for me...cant wait...just jotting down my revised chest routine..its gonna be far less reliant on presses as they just seem to work my front delts.....

Oh bugger I got so much to do at work and I just cant be assed.....life is so repetitive...I've been doing this job for 30 years...when I started there were lots of middle aged blokes on the site with there own little bussineses and now every single one of em is dead...and I'm still here looking out the same window i was looking out of when I was 16...ffs I'm gonna be here till I die...

I want to do so much..climb mountains, swim in every ocean in the world...taste all the wines of the world....sleep with a different beautiful woman every night (actualy only realy want to do the last two, aint that fussed about mountains and stuff)...and all I do is work here..go home and sit in front of the telly..slowy going out my mind with boredom...

well with a bit of luck I'll get some terrible illness and then I wont have to put up with this cvnt of a life any more...sort of a get out of jail free pass

Haha dont know where that came from...ignore me..its a Monday morning thing

hope you are all well x


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Thought i'd put these up in here aswell.
> 
> The Top 5 in order.


really like Jay and Kai's pics there - good stuff :thumbup1:



IanStu said:


> morning toe rags....think its time I stopped coming to work in a T-shirt...I'm fvckin freezing....sencible knitwear from now on.....
> 
> looking forwards to gym later...chest and tri's for me...cant wait...just jotting down my revised chest routine..its gonna be far less reliant on presses as they just seem to work my front delts.....
> 
> Oh bugger I got so much to do at work and I just cant be assed.....life is so repetitive...I've been doing this job for 30 years...when I started there were lots of middle aged blokes on the site with there own little bussineses and now every single one of em is dead...and I'm still here looking out the same window i was looking out of when I was 16...ffs I'm gonna be here till I die...
> 
> I want to do so much..climb mountains, swim in every ocean in the world...taste all the wines of the world....sleep with a different beautiful woman every night (actualy only realy want to do the last two, aint that fussed about mountains and stuff)...and all I do is work here..go home and sit in front of the telly..slowy going out my mind with boredom...
> 
> well with a bit of luck I'll get some terrible illness and then I wont have to put up with this cvnt of a life any more...sort of a get out of jail free pass
> 
> Haha dont know where that came from...ignore me..its a Monday morning thing
> 
> hope you are all well x


if you really want those things so badly do something about it then mate, thats the only way anything's going to change :thumb: and enough of that illness sh!t, what would we do without you :bounce:


----------



## Cheese

I was fine until you turned up you depressing ba5tard lol.

You ready to hit the gym with a vengance this week then?

Seems very quiet on UKM today.


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> reps mate....thanks for putting those pics up...insane muscle on those guys...gonna take me months to get like that...


Haha, this was to funny to keep for myself mate. :lol:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> if you really want those things so badly do something about it then mate, thats the only way anything's going to change :thumb: and enough of that illness sh!t, what would we do without you :bounce:


not so easy when you've got a wife and 2 kids to support...your own needs come a very poor 4th....i'm always having these self pitying moments...best to just ignore me.....

I promise not to mention grapefruits.....oh sh!t...i just did 



Cheese said:


> I was fine until you turned up you depressing ba5tard lol.
> 
> You ready to hit the gym with a vengance this week then?
> 
> Seems very quiet on UKM today.


lol...sorry mate....

yes its all i'm thinking about...cant wait to get there...cant believe i thought about giving up....i fvcking love it.....must have been my time of the month or something

the olympia guys are looking a bit small ffs...dont think they're taking enough creatine......:laugh:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> not so easy when you've got a wife and 2 kids to support...your own needs come a very poor 4th....i'm always having these self pitying moments...best to just ignore me.....
> 
> I promise not to mention grapefruits.....oh sh!t...i just did


4th is better than 5th :thumb:

the grapefruit reps....i was torn between laughing and crying :lol:


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> not so easy when you've got a wife and 2 kids to support...your own needs come a very poor 4th....i'm always having these self pitying moments...best to just ignore me.....
> 
> I promise not to mention grapefruits.....oh sh!t...i just did
> 
> lol...sorry mate....
> 
> yes its all i'm thinking about...cant wait to get there...cant believe i thought about giving up....i fvcking love it.....must have been my time of the month or something
> 
> the olympia guys are looking a bit small ffs...dont think they're taking enough creatine......:laugh:


I know I had Jay on the phone earlier and he said he puts his win down to the use of Maximuscle Promax.

Non of the others would take it because and i quote "dat be devils work". :laugh:


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> I'm up at 6am, sounds like a lie in to me too.


How was your weekend cheese? Hope it got messy:lol:

morning folks!


----------



## Cheese

It was very messy mate.

I drank way to much, danced like a d1ckhead, sang karaoke and gave my number out to a bird :no:

We gave each other pretend name and job, I drew the short straw and was called Gerald and was a biscuit designer.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I know I had Jay on the phone earlier and he said he puts his win down to the use of Maximuscle Promax.
> 
> Non of the others would take it because and i quote "dat be devils work". :laugh:


well I think there is a limit as to what you can put into your body...and maximuscle promax just crosses the line...Jay may have won by using it but he's gonna pay the price later on down the line...the sides are just to awful to contemplate :lol:



pcuzz78 said:


> How was your weekend cheese? Hope it got messy:lol:
> 
> morning folks!


Morning Pete


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> It was very messy mate.
> 
> I drank way to much, danced like a d1ckhead, sang karaoke and gave my number out to a bird :no:
> 
> We gave each other pretend name and job, I drew the short straw and was called Gerald and was a biscuit designer.


Gerald ehh...shouldnt have told me that....you're lumbered with that now for all eternity :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Morning everyone:thumb:.......AND GERALD!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

:lol:such a way with words Ian!

Get yourself across to the Philippines with me

for Xmas mate, no shortage of neautiful woman ande nor shortage of booze!! :rockon:


----------



## Prodiver

My beautiful and splendid constant companion for 14 years since he was a tiny kitten, Magnus the huge black and white Magnificat, took a turn for the worse this morning and had to be put down.

I'm finding it harder than I ever imagined.


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> It was very messy mate.
> 
> I drank way to much, danced like a d1ckhead, sang karaoke and gave my number out to a bird :no:
> 
> We gave each other pretend name and job, I drew the short straw and was called Gerald and was a biscuit designer.


Bloody brilliant matey, sounds like a right ball!!

But how on earth did you come up with the idea of being a biscuit designer?? :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Prodiver said:


> My beautiful and splendid constant companion for 14 years since he was a tiny kitten, Magnus the huge black and white Magnificat, took a turn for the worse this morning and had to be put down.
> 
> I'm finding it harder than I ever imagined.


Sorry to hear that Patrick mate!

I bloody hate loading pets, breaks my heart every time. Doesn't make any difference that I'm a bloody hard fooker:lol: not:whistling:

I've found it easier not having pets now!

Cats rabbits and a dog, they all shattered me!

Time my good friend, but keep that strenght alive knowing that you helped magnus and now the charming chappy is pain free!!

He's happy for that I'm sure but doesn't want you left suffering... :thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Morning everyone:thumb:.......AND GERALD!!!! :lol: :lol:


ffs morning dan...

No work today ffs:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

We are all here for you patrick matepete said it better than i ever could of!!!,please try and stay strong mate!


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> ffs morning dan...
> 
> No work today ffs:lol:


FFS i finished at dinner time mate,ffs how are you today mate


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> FFS i finished at dinner time mate,ffs how are you today mate


FFFS you still have me in sticthes every time I see that:lol:

I never knew ffs that such a nice bloke could swear so much ffs:thumb:

finished at dinner! [email protected]@dy easy life ffs! U don't start till 9:30 ffs, might go in for 8:30 though ffs!!!


----------



## Dsahna

I start at 8 ffsbut im finishing this fcuking stair carpet,got restocked with tacks mate:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> I start at 8 ffsbut im finishing this fcuking stair carpet,got restocked with tacks mate:thumb:


So I'm guessing that your self employed painter then Dan? Ffs cannot be bad if you get to choose when you want to work!!!

Have you done the stairs now, mission complete? :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> My beautiful and splendid constant companion for 14 years since he was a tiny kitten, Magnus the huge black and white Magnificat, took a turn for the worse this morning and had to be put down.
> 
> I'm finding it harder than I ever imagined.


R.I.P Magnus :thumbdown:


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> So I'm guessing that your self employed painter then Dan? Ffs cannot be bad if you get to choose when you want to work!!!
> 
> Have you done the stairs now, mission complete? :thumbup1:


Ive hardly done anything on the stairs pete mate,6 steps HA HA HA HA,off to do some morespeak soon!


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> My beautiful and splendid constant companion for 14 years since he was a tiny kitten, Magnus the huge black and white Magnificat, took a turn for the worse this morning and had to be put down.
> 
> I'm finding it harder than I ever imagined.


sorry to hear that Pat.....strange how we get so attatched to animals.....but I think it happens to most people at some point....I wont give you any meaningless cliches...I'm sure you've heard them all.....having him put down was the right thing to do no matter how painful for you....you'll get through this OK Pat..chin up


----------



## IanStu

OK...quick gym report....1st proper day back today....chest & Tris...went OK but left shoulder was hurting for some unknown reason.....still managed to do everything I wanted except cgbp...by that point the pain was to bad so skipped that and did skullcrushers and rope pulldowns instead which didnt hurt my shoulder at all!!!....got a nice pump and as usual spent far to long admiring myself in the mirror...what a tool...pmsl..


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> I start at 8 ffsbut im finishing this fcuking stair carpet,got restocked with tacks mate:thumb:


glad to hear the tack crisis has been averted...sounds like its gonna be the most secure carpet in England..do you get alot of earthquakes up your way or something......I once had an earthquake up my end...nasty business all round I can tell you


----------



## IanStu

you're good company today Ian


----------



## IanStu

IanStu said:


> you're good company today Ian


thanks mate so are you


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> OK...quick gym report....1st proper day back today....chest & Tris...went OK but left shoulder was hurting for some unknown reason.....still managed to do everything I wanted except cgbp...by that point the pain was to bad so skipped that and did skullcrushers and rope pulldowns instead which didnt hurt my shoulder at all!!!....got a nice pump and as usual spent far to long admiring myself in the mirror...what a tool...pmsl..


Awesome work my ultitimate pal:thumb:i knew you would kick ass ian,its not a big deal at all about the cgbp....skulls would do just fine:wink:

Shame that pt-twät wasnt there to look totally insignificant in your shadow mate ha ha ha:clap:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> OK...quick gym report....1st proper day back today....chest & Tris...went OK but left shoulder was hurting for some unknown reason.....still managed to do everything I wanted except cgbp...by that point the pain was to bad so skipped that and did skullcrushers and rope pulldowns instead which didnt hurt my shoulder at all!!!....got a nice pump and as usual spent far to long admiring myself in the mirror...what a tool...pmsl..


vanity is amazing at transforming an indivdual:cool:

have you heard the term 'you have to be vein to train'( think my spelling is wrong but WTF!ffs

I have trouble with all my joints mate, but like you soldier on through and do another excercise which will eliminate using that specific joint!

Great job matey!!!

Pumps to come in the future :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Awesome work my ultitimate pal:thumb:i knew you would kick ass ian,its not a big deal at all about the cgbp....skulls would do just fine:wink:
> 
> Shame that pt-twät wasnt there to look totally insignificant in your shadow mate ha ha ha:clap:


thanks Dan.....I'm still looking for him...one day he'll be there.... :cursing:

you laid that fvckin carpet yet.....how many stairs do you have ffs :lol:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> vanity is amazing at transforming an indivdual:cool:
> 
> have you heard the term 'you have to be vein to train'( think my spelling is wrong but WTF!ffs
> 
> I have trouble with all my joints mate, but like you soldier on through and do another excercise which will eliminate using that specific joint!
> 
> Great job matey!!!
> 
> Pumps to come in the future :whistling:


mate my joints are fvcked....but nowt I can do about that...like you say you just have to work round it...theres always a way...

I guess I am quite vain....not about my face..theres no hope there ffs....but I am about my body...probably because I know I can change that....guess all bodybuilders are to some degree


----------



## pcuzz

**** cause they are man..

dont know they may argue the toss but theres vanity deep down inside the massive monsters aswell!!


----------



## Bettyboo

OMG just found out a guy I used to work with had a heart attack a few months back, he is only a few years older than me. He smokes, drinks tones of red bull is a little over weight works long hours! Still scary though !

Velocity diet starts tomorrow and mad training and college whohoo!

how is everyone else? x


----------



## pcuzz

what have we got to complain about!


----------



## pcuzz

sorry, that wasnt all of my typing..

have a look on youtube






or if you dont like that then just type floods ondoy manila..

this is all in the last 48hrs peeps..how lucky are we


----------



## pcuzz

fortunately non of our family are affected, but we know another couple and there family are now homeless, and in a rescue center...

the mad thing is manila is flat but cause them silly people drop rubbish anywhere, the drainage!well, the floods have taken advantage..

dont know, maybe its just me but unless youve been there maybe we take a flippant attitude but its an amazing place with really good people!

very sad i cannot watch!


----------



## pcuzz

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090928/ap_on_re_as/as_philippines_flooding


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> thanks Dan.....I'm still looking for him...one day he'll be there.... :cursing:
> 
> you laid that fvckin carpet yet.....how many stairs do you have ffs :lol:


IAN!!! :thumb :THIS CARPET IS A FCUKING NIGHTMARE MATE:crying:..........:cursing:AAARRRGGGGHHH

I swear theres tacks everywhere,even a sneaky one here and there to hide lumps and bubbles:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> OMG just found out a guy I used to work with had a heart attack a few months back, he is only a few years older than me. He smokes, drinks tones of red bull is a little over weight works long hours! Still scary though !
> 
> Velocity diet starts tomorrow and mad training and college whohoo!
> 
> how is everyone else? x


hi betty...i'm fine...sorry to hear about your friend...quite a few of the lads I knew from school have had heart attacks over the last few years...my cousin died from one 2 months ago and he was 2 years younger than me.....just one more thing to worry about....happy days..lol


----------



## pcuzz

Bettyboo said:


> OMG just found out a guy I used to work with had a heart attack a few months back, he is only a few years older than me. He smokes, drinks tones of red bull is a little over weight works long hours! Still scary though !
> 
> Velocity diet starts tomorrow and mad training and college whohoo!
> 
> how is everyone else? x


hi betty, yeah..big shock when anything like that happens..

me and wifey have just been watching some of the vids on youtube,its like a bloody tsunami out there!

one thing for sure life is very short isnt it!

enjoy every breath folks!


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> fortunately non of our family are affected, but we know another couple and there family are now homeless, and in a rescue center...
> 
> the mad thing is manila is flat but cause them silly people drop rubbish anywhere, the drainage!well, the floods have taken advantage..
> 
> dont know, maybe its just me but unless youve been there maybe we take a flippant attitude but its an amazing place with really good people!
> 
> very sad i cannot watch!


yes...its a tragedy mate...been watching it on the news last couple of days....glad your family is OK....its impossible to imagine what it must be like unless you're in that situation....gonna be a big clear up...poor people


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> IAN!!! :thumb :THIS CARPET IS A FCUKING NIGHTMARE MATE:crying:..........:cursing:AAARRRGGGGHHH
> 
> I swear theres tacks everywhere,even a sneaky one here and there to hide lumps and bubbles:lol:


LOL...mate...I got a vision of your carpet being more tacks than carpet...pmsl


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> yes...its a tragedy mate...been watching it on the news last couple of days....glad your family is OK....its impossible to imagine what it must be like unless you're in that situation....gonna be a big clear up...poor people


im far from a religious man but sometimes it makes you wonder if its like a way of mother nature having a good clean...

not trying to sound odd or anything but im sure you know what i mean!

still a terrible shame though..just glad we arent there now!

still xmas is there dry season so its gonna be bloody hot, but still loads of fresh fresh fish and lots of gym gym gym!! :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...mate...I got a vision of your carpet being more tacks than carpet...pmsl


WRONG!!!! its 60%carpet 40%tacks mate:thumbup1:

Ha ha


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> im far from a religious man but sometimes it makes you wonder if its like a way of mother nature having a good clean...
> 
> not trying to sound odd or anything but im sure you know what i mean!
> 
> still a terrible shame though..just glad we arent there now!
> 
> still xmas is there dry season so its gonna be bloody hot, but still loads of fresh fresh fish and lots of gym gym gym!! :bounce:


theres no reason for these things mate...no greater purpose....that area is prone to this sort of weather, and thats it...just like some areas are prone to earthquakes..life is just one big lottery...one day everyones number comes up


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> WRONG!!!! its 60%carpet 40%tacks mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Ha ha


lol....I need to lay a new one in our front room...Missis wants it done before christmas...following your example I'd better start stockpiling the tacks now :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> im far from a religious man but sometimes it makes you wonder if its like a way of mother nature having a good clean...
> 
> not trying to sound odd or anything but im sure you know what i mean!
> 
> still a terrible shame though..just glad we arent there now!
> 
> still xmas is there dry season so its gonna be bloody hot, but still loads of fresh fresh fish and lots of gym gym gym!! :bounce:


I know what you mean in a way pete,god to me is bollox mate,but i can believe the planet is itself an actual living thing,like the lava is its blood and surface(crust)is its skin,does anyone know what i mean? :wink:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> I know what you mean in a way pete,god to me is bollox mate,but i can believe the planet is itself an actual living thing,like the lava is its blood and surface(crust)is its skin,does anyone know what i mean? :wink:


i know what you mean Dan...but the planets not alive in the sense that we understand life...but it definately has a self regulatory system that maintains the equilibrium...its remarkable how stable and unchanging Earth is...always keeping things in balance...its quite easy to imagine it as a living entity...so its not such a daft idea as it may sound


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> i know what you mean Dan...but the planets not alive in the sense that we understand life...but it definately has a self regulatory system that maintains the equilibrium...its remarkable how stable and unchanging Earth is...always keeping things in balance...its quite easy to imagine it as a living entity...so its not such a daft idea as it may sound


:lol:im losing the plot ian mate.......i doubt i ever had it in the first place ffs!!! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :lol: *im losing the plot ian mate.......i doubt i ever had it in the first place ffs!!!* :thumb:


same here mate


----------



## Dsahna

So ian,will the mrs not mind me staying overnight mate


----------



## Prodiver

Magnus has now been laid to rest in my garden under a fine young Pinus Pinea - an umbrella or stone pine, rare in the UK, whose shade he used to lie under.

The house is so bloody quiet - he didn't come to find me, yowling as always, at 3 o'clock to jump on my lap for some affection, or nudge me at 6 for food...

But I feel better and life goes on...

Thanks for all the support and good wishes.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Prodiver said:


> Magnus has now been laid to rest in my garden under a fine young Pinus Pinea - an umbrella or stone pine, rare in the UK, whose shade he used to lie under.
> 
> The house is so bloody quiet - he didn't come to find me, yowling as always, at 3 o'clock to jump on my lap for some affection, or nudge me at 6 for food...
> 
> But I feel better and life goes on...
> 
> Thanks for all the support and good wishes.


Missed this, guess Magnus was a dog/cat? Hope you're ok Pat


----------



## Tommy10

Evening all..****hin fae the hivins in Scotland...need to get used to it!!

First day in new job- it ROCKS!!


----------



## d4ead

can someone give me a run down of the olympia results, i still haven't cought it was hoping to watch it but alas havnt had the chance. who won etc??


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> Missed this, guess Magnus was a dog/cat? Hope you're ok Pat


Thanks - yes...

Magnus the big Magnificat used to do eye contact, talk incessantly, obey about 10 commands, beg and fetch things like a dog. He was my constant companion for 14 years since he was a tiny kitten...


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> can someone give me a run down of the olympia results, i still haven't cought it was hoping to watch it but alas havnt had the chance. who won etc??


1. Jay Cutler

2. Branch Warren

3. Dexter Jackson

4. Kai Greene

5. Phil Heath

6. Victor Martinez

7. Ronny Rockel

8. Toney Freeman

9. Hidetada Yamagishi

10. Moe El Moussawi

11. Melvin Anthony (tie)

11. Silvio Samuel (tie)

13. Gustavo Badell

14. Dennis James

15. Markus Ruhl

16. Troy Alves

16. Darrem Charles

16. Martin Kjellstrom

16. Bill Wilmore

16. Dennis Wolf

16. Joel Stubbs

16. Michael Kefalianos

16. Ahmad Haidar

All the pics are there too


----------



## SALKev

ibble obble black bobble ibble obble what's all this'ffs' business about? someone explain (quickly) :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> ibble obble black bobble ibble obble what's all this'ffs' business about? someone explain (quickly) :confused1:


S-A-L:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> S-A-L:bounce: :bounce:


BRIAN BOY!!!!!!!!!!!! it's my turn....WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?? :thumb:

dont answer....I already know what you're going to say :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> BRIAN BOY!!!!!!!!!!!! it's my turn....WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?? :thumb:
> 
> dont answer....I already know what you're going to say :lol:


Do Ya? :lol:


----------



## SALKev

I hope so....I really hope thats what you were really doing....not just an excuse to shag a donkey behind my back


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> I hope so....I really hope thats what you were really doing....not just an excuse to shag a donkey behind my back  [/quote*]....well u know what u have to do then*


----------



## Tommy10

dan05 said:


> 1. Jay Cutler
> 
> 2. Branch Warren
> 
> 3. Dexter Jackson
> 
> 4. *Kai Greene*....legend!! :thumb:
> 
> 5. Phil Heath
> 
> 6. Victor Martinez
> 
> 7. Ronny Rockel
> 
> 8. Toney Freeman
> 
> 9. Hidetada Yamagishi
> 
> 10. Moe El Moussawi
> 
> 11. Melvin Anthony (tie)
> 
> 11. Silvio Samuel (tie)
> 
> 13. Gustavo Badell
> 
> 14. Dennis James
> 
> 15. Markus Ruhl
> 
> 16. Troy Alves
> 
> 16. Darrem Charles
> 
> 16. Martin Kjellstrom
> 
> 16. Bill Wilmore
> 
> 16. Dennis Wolf
> 
> 16. Joel Stubbs
> 
> 16. Michael Kefalianos
> 
> 16. Ahmad Haidar
> 
> All the pics are there too


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> start filming? :lol:
> 
> Ian's going to have a field day on this ffs :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> Kai's a legend!


----------



## Chris1

Like I said in the PM Patrick I am very sorry for your loss.

Losing a pet is every bit as painful as losing family.

At least he is at rest now.


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> 1. Jay Cutler
> 
> 2. Branch Warren
> 
> 3. Dexter Jackson
> 
> 4. Kai Greene.....*GRAPEFRUIT*
> 
> 5. Phil Heath
> 
> 6. Victor Martinez
> 
> 7. Ronny Rockel
> 
> 8. Toney Freeman
> 
> 9. Hidetada Yamagishi
> 
> 10. Moe El Moussawi
> 
> 11. Melvin Anthony (tie)
> 
> 11. Silvio Samuel (tie)
> 
> 13. Gustavo Badell
> 
> 14. Dennis James
> 
> 15. Markus Ruhl
> 
> 16. Troy Alves
> 
> 16. Darrem Charles
> 
> 16. Martin Kjellstrom
> 
> 16. Bill Wilmore
> 
> 16. Dennis Wolf
> 
> 16. Joel Stubbs
> 
> 16. Michael Kefalianos
> 
> 16. Ahmad Haidar
> 
> All the pics are there too


 :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> :thumb:







LEGEND........ :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> I know what you mean in a way pete,god to me is bollox mate,but i can believe the planet is itself an actual living thing,like the lava is its blood and surface(crust)is its skin,does anyone know what i mean? :wink:


I know exactly what you mean an itakes sense in a

crazy way!

What I don't understand and I am very dissapoited at is the fact youade a post, to me of all people using a word bollox, now what happened to FFS. Ffs:cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning sperm shooters.......10 degrees in Glasgow......better get some porridge down me....or ready break:lol: :lol:

have a good 'un:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

morning spermers

who wants my reps first 3 people to respond gets them

*open to spermers only


----------



## ZAXXXXX

me,me,me


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> morning spermers
> 
> who wants my reps first 3 people to respond gets them
> 
> *open to spermers only


already dumped in ur box this mornin Mr


----------



## Dsahna

Morning deadand pelayo and zax dingle


----------



## jamie seagia

morning dead wats reps lool


----------



## IanStu

morning freaks....cloudy here but with a flurry of blue scattered across the sky like confetti......temperature seems to have dipped somewhat...I'm still in a T-shirt but those days are numbered I fear...hope all are well and not dead, except for d4ead of course who is always d4ead


----------



## Dsahna

Morning ian ,im dead......sick of carpets:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Morning ian ,im dead......sick of carpets:lol:


ffs...you aint still laying that carpet.....and they say there's no such thing as a job for life...pmsl


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> ffs...you aint still laying that carpet.....and they say there's no such thing as a job for life...pmsl


Pmsl!!!! :blush: yes mate ha ha ive taken the day off to finish it ffs,theres a mountain of carpet in the middle of the living room mate:lol::lol:i almost became a carpet fitter too


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning people, exam has been now moved to Thursday, i am in the IT HE suite in uni lol, must typing up some work that i did today.

Hope you are all well, off to the gym in a bit to do legs and triceps - whoohoo.

hope your day has been as productive as mine.

betty x


----------



## pcuzz

Hello all!

How are we all, justjad some carbarnara for breakfast! Not long woken up and there's no milk.ffs I work [email protected] nights, all I want is a

coffee with milk to wake up with! She's watching bloody tv!! Anyway, took Pia for a

walk and got some! For 48 hrs now she has been able to roll from her back to her front, it's mahic!

College later, then onto work!

Really trying now to loose a little weight and focus on my diet! Not gram for gram but just eating healthy, smaller portions. Step by step afterall but I will get my abs up! Hopefully!problem is I love vales n chocolate!

Ian, think the weathers turning this week mate, going cold so enjoy the t-shirt thing while you can!

Dan, ffs, carpet fitting still! Guess it's cleaner than painting though!

Betty, how was the gym??

Get my stuff ready for work folks!


----------



## LadyCokeBottle

ooo ahh.. i read sperm... u mean the runny stuff :confused1: :laugh:

naughty! :tt2:


----------



## pcuzz

LadyCokeBottle said:


> ooo ahh.. i read sperm... u mean the runny stuff :confused1: :laugh:
> 
> naughty! :tt2:


You really in Oz ladycoke or is that bit made up??

Welcome to sperm!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Good morning people, exam has been now moved to Thursday, i am in the IT HE suite in uni lol, must typing up some work that i did today.
> 
> Hope you are all well, off to the gym in a bit to do legs and triceps - whoohoo.
> 
> hope your day has been as productive as mine.
> 
> betty x


Best of luck superbets:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Err ..me still laying that carpet:clap:


----------



## IanStu

Ok spurters....went to gym at luncheon time and did legs....they realy arent my thing.....squats were agony as usual but managed to do some with pathetic weights...may as well have tied helium balloons to the ends of the bar...anyway did everything I wanted to do but just dont feel it like I do with upper body...plus theres nowt to look at in the mirror so I feel all puny in the gym as I'm not pumped up...oh well gotta be done


----------



## A.U.K

Hello Spermers and Spermettes,

Sorry for my absence I have been busy and not had a chance to come online and slut about with you all..I am only here now for a minute of two as I have to drive to a rehearsal..

Love as always

Andrew

xoxoxo


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Ok spurters....went to gym at luncheon time and did legs....they realy arent my thing.....squats were agony as usual but managed to do some with pathetic weights...may as well have tied helium balloons to the ends of the bar...anyway did everything I wanted to do but just dont feel it like I do with upper body...plus theres nowt to look at in the mirror so I feel all puny in the gym as I'm not pumped up...oh well gotta be done


what you need to do mate is get yourself a weedy training partner then it dont matter what lifts you do your always feel great:lol: :lol:

failing that you could start your cycle now and then before you know it boom your always have that alpha feeling:bounce:

or you could just reside at home watching home and away (i love that program lmao) :lol:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> Hello Spermers and Spermettes,
> 
> Sorry for my absence I have been busy and not had a chance to come online and slut about with you all..I am only here now for a minute of two as I have to drive to a rehearsal..
> 
> Love as always
> 
> Andrew
> 
> xoxoxo


hey Andrew I was thinking about you today and wondering where you were....glad you are OK mate...keep in touch.


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> what you need to do mate is get yourself a weedy training partner then it dont matter what lifts you do your always feel great:lol: :lol:
> 
> failing that you could start your cycle now and then before you know it boom your always have that alpha feeling:bounce:
> 
> or you could just reside at home watching home and away (i love that program lmao) :lol:


I'm going for the home & away option...I've never seen it but if you recomend it, it must be a superb programme :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'm going for the home & away option...I've never seen it but if you recomend it, it must be a superb programme :thumb:


dont do it lol its mushy and addictive:lol: :lol:

i would recomend american chopper (very manly),Ice road truckers and deadliest catch , there all quality to watch and are real life drama not fiction:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> dont do it lol its mushy and addictive:lol: :lol:
> 
> i would recomend american chopper (very manly),Ice road truckers and deadliest catch , there all quality to watch and are real life drama not fiction:thumbup1:


yeah i've watched ice road truckers and deadliest catch I like that sort of stuff....I'll tell you the best thing i've seen on TV this year was Generation Kill think it was on FX...brilliant


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yeah i've watched ice road truckers and deadliest catch I like that sort of stuff....I'll tell you the best thing i've seen on TV this year was Generation Kill think it was on FX...brilliant


never got to see it but if it was on fx then i bet it was good!!

i have been watching "true blood" on fx at the mo wich is a bit corny but good


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> never got to see it but if it was on fx then i bet it was good!!
> 
> i have been watching "true blood" on fx at the mo wich is a bit corny but good


yeah been watching true blood...only for the sex though... :lol:

mate if you ever get a chance to see Generation Kill..watch it...it was fantastic TV


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yeah been watching true blood...only for the sex though... :lol:
> 
> mate if you ever get a chance to see Generation Kill..watch it...it was fantastic TV


I will have to hope they re-run it!

i keep wanting to watch that program on after True blood called "burn notice" but keep falling asleep lol!!

that "life on mars" starts soon and looks good its the one where the policeman has an accident and wakes up in the past


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Ok spurters....went to gym at luncheon time and did legs....they realy arent my thing.....squats were agony as usual but managed to do some with pathetic weights...may as well have tied helium balloons to the ends of the bar...anyway did everything I wanted to do but just dont feel it like I do with upper body...plus theres nowt to look at in the mirror so I feel all puny in the gym as I'm not pumped up...oh well gotta be done


Welldone on the session ian:thumb:legs are a gay favourite anyway:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

A.U.K said:


> Hello Spermers and Spermettes,
> 
> Sorry for my absence I have been busy and not had a chance to come online and slut about with you all..I am only here now for a minute of two as I have to drive to a rehearsal..
> 
> Love as always
> 
> Andrew
> 
> xoxoxo


Nice to see you A:wink:you are a miss ffs mateand where is the famous pink:eek:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Welldone on the session ian:thumb:*legs are a gay favourite anyway* :lol:


yes thats the line i'm gonna run with from now on...only gays have big muscular legs...which means with my twigs I must be super straight...what other explanation can there be:confused1:

no offence meant to big muscular legged gays :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha gorrilas are all torso anyway:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Just finished leg session and managed to puke haha outside the gym, just managed to wobble down the stairs pmsl I have to do squats tomorrow cause i didnt have time to do them as I had to pick me kids up from the school club.

how is everyone today x


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> :thumb:


 :cursing: :lol: BUM



Bettyboo said:


> Just finished leg session and managed to puke haha outside the gym, just managed to wobble down the stairs pmsl I have to do squats tomorrow cause i didnt have time to do them as I had to pick me kids up from the school club.
> 
> how is everyone today x


corr! you're hardcore:bounce: :bounce:

I'm waiting for big D to tell me what this 'ffs' business is all about :laugh: hope you're alright now after puking and wobbling


----------



## d4ead

ffs - for fuks sake


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> :cursing: :lol: BUM
> 
> corr! you're hardcore:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I'm waiting for big D to tell me what this 'ffs' business is all about :laugh: hope you're alright now after puking and wobbling


Have no idea what the FFS thing is all about either lol

how is you SAL x


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> ffs - for fuks sake


yeah I know what it means babe, but I don't know why its being said after like EVERY post :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Have no idea what the FFS thing is all about either lol
> 
> how is you SAL x


I'm ok thanks, abit overworked though - got loads of work to catch up on and read over but should be able to start on it next week because i've quit my job which was taking all my time (couldnt go to the gym either :cursing: )....so next week should be all better :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

S-A-L said:


> yeah I know what it means babe, but I don't know why its being said after like EVERY post :lol:
> 
> I'm ok thanks, abit overworked though - got loads of work to catch up on and read over but should be able to start on it next week because i've quit my job which was taking all my time (couldnt go to the gym either :cursing: )....so next week should be all better :thumb:


im thinking of giving my job up too hun, its getting a bit much for me, with work kids and uni...


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> im thinking of giving my job up too hun, its getting a bit much for me, with work kids and uni...


so long as you can support without it then its fine :thumbup1:

work on one thing 100% at a time if you can IMO


----------



## Dsahna

FOR FCUK SAKE!!!


----------



## SALKev

no way *FFS* :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

*FFS* :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Hiiiii!!!!!!

Just stopping in, reading about bed baths and urine and all of a sudden had the urge to say hello!

Betty are you doing that crazy diet?


----------



## MaKaVeLi

[email protected] FFS


----------



## Tommy10

HOLY RICE CAKES

...THE LANGUAGE ON HERE!!!


----------



## Rob68

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hiiiii!!!!!!
> 
> Just stopping in, reading about bed baths and urine and all of a sudden had the urge to say hello!
> 
> Betty are you doing that crazy diet?


didnt know your into watersports WA.... :whistling: ...... :bounce: .......


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> didnt know your into watersports WA.... :whistling: ...... :bounce: .......


you can't beat it!!...i love it!! :bounce: :bounce:....( allegedly)


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> you can't beat it!!...i love it!! :bounce: :bounce:....( allegedly)


thomas the tartbag.... :lol: ...... :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> thomas the tartbag.... :lol: ...... :rockon:


i can do a han solo with the golden juice you know... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hiiiii!!!!!!
> 
> Just stopping in, reading about bed baths and urine and all of a sudden had the urge to say hello!
> 
> Betty are you doing that crazy diet?


haha yeah im doing it nothing to eat at all today :-( just protein shakes and vitamins and fish oil lol happy days. Yuk urine and bed pans bleugh x


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

RJ68 said:


> didnt know your into watersports WA.... :whistling: ...... :bounce: .......


Haha there are lots of things you don't kow about me!



Pelayo said:


> you can't beat it!!...i love it!! :bounce: :bounce:....( allegedly)


Pel you dirtbag you should see the things I am learning about and get to do, would make your eyes water but you'd probably like it!



Bettyboo said:


> haha yeah im doing it nothing to eat at all today :-( just protein shakes and vitamins and fish oil lol happy days. Yuk urine and bed pans bleugh x


Well I'll see how you get on with that I'm still not really finding the time to eat anything worth eating - might give it a go.


----------



## Tommy10

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha there are lots of things you don't kow about me!
> 
> Pel you dirtbag you should see the things I am learning about and *get to* *do*, would make your eyes water but you'd probably like it!
> 
> *WHO- WERE- WHEN- HOW?* :whistling: *:whistling:*
> 
> Well I'll see how you get on with that I'm still not really finding the time to eat anything worth eating - might give it a go.


----------



## d4ead

so wild are you an official sperm member now? or still just passing through??


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

d4ead said:


> so wild are you an official sperm member now? or still just passing through??


Well a couple of the regular spermers have been very welcoming, it'd be rude to up and leave now


----------



## Tommy10

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well a couple of the regular spermers have been very welcoming, it'd be rude to up and leave now


*DETAILS ON PREVIOUS POST PLZ:lol:*


----------



## IanStu

whats occuring....lots of unpleasantness probably....I imagine I'd be well shocked being of a delicate disposition:whistling:

hope everyone is well.....havent spoken to d4ead in days...we never seem to be on at the same time......

well thats all I have to say...I'm gonna go to bed in a minute and prepare myself for another thrilling day tomorrow....night so called people


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> whats occuring....lots of unpleasantness probably....I imagine I'd be well shocked being of a delicate disposition:whistling:
> 
> hope everyone is well.....havent spoken to d4ead in days...we never seem to be on at the same time......
> 
> well thats all I have to say...I'm gonna go to bed in a minute and prepare myself for another thrilling day tomorrow....night so called people


Good night Mr Ian.

Not many days left wearing that t-shirt!!

Not many folks online now, it's not a bad thing coz there isn't much of my break left:lol:

but if people are still n at dinner then I'll catch up with you no doubt!

Bye bye


----------



## pcuzz

Dan man, Ffs there all onto you now ffs!!! You awake mate?


----------



## pcuzz

D4ead..

How you doing?

What do you do for a living mate working nights? I'm on blasted nights aswell, although permanent!

Just putt potatoe in the microwave, only to [email protected] realise I've lefty tuna n brocoli at fooking home!

So just had a potatoe n half a banana,,, oh and 3 squares of dairy milk!!


----------



## d4ead

I failed tonight buddy, mecaroni cheese and chips ffs. Left my dinners at home and had to resort to the canteen.

I'm gonna nip in and have a sunbed on the way home.

I've been permanent nights for 9 years now....


----------



## Terra Firma

d4ead said:


> I failed tonight buddy, mecaroni cheese and chips ffs. Left my dinners at home and had to resort to the canteen.


That was naughty, I was too though! Beer battered chips, fried mushrooms and fillet steak with peppercorn sauce. It was yummy :drool:


----------



## d4ead

Steak with pepercorn sauce that's the first time you've made me dribble.


----------



## pcuzz

9 years, sh1t the bed! Couldn't do that mate, well I say I couldn't but if I had to gi back on days at this place I would bloody quit!

At least you two have had proper food! Jesus I'm hungry! Must say though I've never had beer batered chips before, fvck tje diet malarki ffs...,

tera firma, you working aswell???


----------



## pcuzz

I'll ask all spinksters why do you all do for jobs???

Just so you know in advance I a rigger by trade, but due to the fact of marrige had to stop that as it means being away from home. So instead of installing/transporting transformers & generators and gas turbines, I now build em!!!!


----------



## d4ead

Nice sounds like it. Pays well.

I get the feeling terra firma is a bum on benifits no idea why just suites her personality.

Me I sit at a desk and post here, occasionaly deal with a lorry driver or two.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Nice sounds like it. Pays well.
> 
> I get the feeling terra firma is a bum on benifits no idea why just suites her personality.
> 
> Me I sit at a desk and post here, occasionaly deal with a lorry driver or two.


oh right, some kind of logistics! Cool.

My job sounds good, my last one was brilliant ffs but had no choice really to keep the marrige going so had to change! This is worse than death d4ead:laugh:so [email protected] boring! Pays the bills though, but not that well that's why I do 6 nights! Oh well, that's life I guess!

At least you guys n gals have a canteen there, ours is closed at night.

Just gonna have oats n banana now try and boost energy levels for

the gym later!


----------



## pcuzz

What phone do you use mate???


----------



## d4ead

I use the g1 mate


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning spermers... up early for gym and cardio workout madness ey.

I am a bouncer and student and mum of two Pcuzz! Christ i could never sit on my ar$e I would get bored lol


----------



## pcuzz

Bettyboo said:


> Morning spermers... up early for gym and cardio workout madness ey.
> 
> I am a bouncer and student and mum of two Pcuzz! Christ i could never sit on my ar$e I would get bored lol


Cheeky....

Where did I say I sit on my **** :confused1:

I work ever so hard me.......sometimes.......well occasionally! :thumb:

your a bouncer ha:thumbup1:do you do any martial arts of any kind???


----------



## Bettyboo

pcuzz78 said:


> Cheeky....
> 
> Where did I say I sit on my **** :confused1:
> 
> I work ever so hard me.......sometimes.......well occasionally! :thumb:
> 
> your a bouncer ha:thumbup1:do you do any martial arts of any kind???


Yeah I do jkd , kickboxng and escrima also gonna do a nother street fighting program and become an instructor next year its called the Rough Program.


----------



## pcuzz

Bettyboo said:


> Yeah I do jkd , kickboxng and escrima also gonna do a nother street fighting program and become an instructor next year its called the Rough Program.


Bloody he'll geezett!!!

Wouldn't want to upset you now would we! How do you manage your family, training etc? Pat on the back for dedication though..,

you still never said what made you think I my **** all night anywayz..., :whistling:

how old your kids betty? My little girl is 15 weeks today!!!! :bounce:


----------



## pcuzz

Where's A.U.K....

Andrew, oy, where are you matey?? Long time no speak mate!!! Come in now!


----------



## d4ead

well its hacksys and wingmans birthday today 4th place here i come  rofl

morning bettyboo


----------



## d4ead

*training*

none

*relaxation*

sleep = 5 hours

quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)

sex = x 0

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 3

quality = ace (inc a 3 hour effort) i didn't cum the third time despite trying for close to 45 mins.

sunbed = 3 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :confused1:

kids = :confused1:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 4 = protein shake and oats

meal 5 = cheese cake and a yoghurt

meal 6 = macaroni cheese and chips

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 3 = casein shake

*other notes*

well im not even going to try to excuse my diet today fuk it, im sickeningly fat anyway. 

sunbeds have been introduced today, may go for 4 mins tomorrow. Im hoping this will combat my lethargy and mood. As ive decided its the fault of the sudden plunge into freezing temps and no sunlight.


----------



## Dsahna

Christ dead,your sex life is as bad as mine mate:eek:


----------



## d4ead

its kinda hindered by the fact the only words that have passed between me and the mrs over the last week have been screamed at full decibel.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> none
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 5 hours
> 
> quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)
> 
> sex = x 0
> 
> quality = bollox
> 
> w*nks = x 3
> 
> quality = ace (inc a 3 hour effort) i didn't cum the third time despite trying for close to 45 mins.
> 
> sunbed = 3 mins
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :confused1:
> 
> kids = :confused1:
> 
> sex = :confused1:
> 
> life = :confused1:
> 
> overall = :whistling:
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 4 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 5 = cheese cake and a yoghurt
> 
> meal 6 = macaroni cheese and chips
> 
> meal 7 = protein shake
> 
> train
> 
> meal 3 = casein shake
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> well im not even going to try to excuse my diet today fuk it, im sickeningly fat anyway.
> 
> sunbeds have been introduced today, may go for 4 mins tomorrow. Im hoping this will combat my lethargy and mood. As ive decided its the fault of the sudden plunge into freezing temps and no sunlight.


 :lol: :lol:...love it....


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> its kinda hindered by the fact the only words that have passed between me and the mrs over the last week have been screamed at full decibel.


FOOKIN GET OVER IT!! YA BIG, LAZY BALL BAG, NOW GET THE HOOVER OOT, THE DUSTER OOT THE DRAWER, WASHING MACHINE ON, TAKE THE KIDS TAE SCHOOL AND GET TAE LIDDLE!!!


----------



## Cheese

D4 is your Mrs Pelayo :confused1:

How you all doing?

I feel like hammered sh1t. I gotta go to the doctors i think. I hate going to the doctors for minor things like a cough n cold but i have too.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> D4 is your Mrs Pelayo :confused1:
> 
> How you all doing?
> 
> I feel like hammered sh1t. I gotta go to the doctors i think. I hate going to the doctors for minor things like a cough n cold but i have too.


Dose up at home buddy....leave the docs for the real sick cases:lol:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle

Pelayo said:


> FOOKIN GET OVER IT!! YA BIG, LAZY BALL BAG, NOW GET THE HOOVER OOT, THE DUSTER OOT THE DRAWER, WASHING MACHINE ON, TAKE THE KIDS TAE SCHOOL AND GET TAE LIDDLE!!!


do you really talk like this? ... my fiance has a british accent and its sooo cute.. especially the way he says the number 4! wen its 4 pm i ask whats the time and he says four.. and i say ha? didnt hear u... and i can get him to say 4 a few times.. but now he doesnt fall for it :laugh:

love the british accent  wish i had one!


----------



## Tommy10

LadyCokeBottle said:


> do you really talk like this? ... my fiance has a british accent and its sooo cute.. especially the way he says the number 4! wen its 4 pm i ask whats the time and he says four.. and i say ha? didnt hear u... and i can get him to say 4 a few times.. but now he doesnt fall for it :laugh:
> 
> love the british accent  wish i had one!


Theres a few accents, Scottish, English and a few in between but of course ........SCOTTISH IS BEST:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

LadyCokeBottle said:


> do you really talk like this? ... my fiance has a british accent and its sooo cute.. especially the way he says the number 4! wen its 4 pm i ask whats the time and he says four.. and i say ha? didnt hear u... and i can get him to say 4 a few times.. but now he doesnt fall for it :laugh:
> 
> love the british accent  wish i had one!


Its a scottish accent, you probably wouldn't understand him if he spoke to you in person. :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Its a scottish accent, you probably wouldn't understand him if he spoke to you in person. :laugh:


and you will never understand a Brummie...that accents just painful:laugh:


----------



## Cheese

Pelayo said:


> Dose up at home buddy....leave the docs for the real sick cases:lol:


I have a heart murmur so if i get a chest infection like i think i have got i have to get antibiotics. It pis5es me off i hate going to the doc it puts me in the same boat as the hypochondriacs that live at them, my nan for one, always something wrong with her according to her but she's fit as a fiddle.


----------



## Cheese

Pelayo said:


> and you will never understand a Brummie...that accents just painful:laugh:


Tell me about it... brummies make my ears bleed... being from the black country an all. :lol:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle

Cheese said:


> Its a scottish accent, you probably wouldn't understand him if he spoke to you in person. :laugh:


my fiance worked with a scottish man and my fiance and his colleagues use to tease the poor guy.... so he'd get angry and swear and shout with his thick scottish accent and theyd all laugh :laugh: mean!

I thought his accent was scottish "oot" gave it away :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> I have a heart murmur so if i get a chest infection like i think i have got i have to get antibiotics. It pis5es me off i hate going to the doc it puts me in the same boat as the hypochondriacs that live at them, my nan for one, always something wrong with her according to her but she's fit as a fiddle.


ouch mister....so there is a heart in there after all:lol:


----------



## LadyCokeBottle

Cheese said:


> Tell me about it... brummies make my ears bleed... being from the black country an all. :lol:


im not liking the american accent these days, at my uni we have some american international students and this one american girl in my class... arghhh!! she makes me want to tare my skin off.. and she talks a lot as well.. her voice sounds so scratchy.... :cursing: ........... think shes from california


----------



## Jem

Cheese said:


> Tell me about it... brummies make my ears bleed... being from the black country an all. :lol:


this is worse ....think Lenny Henry :lol: :lol: :lol:

My kids have got a brummie accent despite my efforts to teach them geordie :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Jem said:


> this is worse ....think Lenny Henry :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My kids have got a brummie accent despite my efforts to teach them geordie :confused1:


Don't get me started with Geordies! Besides Jem your to fit to be a geordie, most geordie girl i've seen have a face like road kill. Bet you still easy though :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Don't get me started with Geordies! Besides Jem your to fit to be a geordie, most geordie girl i've seen have a face like road kill. Bet you still easy though :innocent: :whistling:


..orange faces, bleached hair and floss as a dress:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> this is worse ....think Lenny Henry :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My kids have got a brummie accent despite my efforts to teach them geordie :confused1:


KIDS????? :confused1:


----------



## rodrigo

on the subject of accents us ulstermen have one fcuked up accent when i hear u talk on tv it makes me laugh ... think (JIMMY NESBITT) :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

rodrigo said:


> on the subject of accents us ulstermen have one fcuked up accent when i hear u talk on tv it makes me laugh ... think (JIMMY NESBITT) :lol:


is it like Ian Paisly?


----------



## Tommy10

Spermiritoes....where are ye all?


----------



## Cheese

I'm around at the moment but i'm goingto have a look at a new guitar in a bit


----------



## d4ead

i like yanks and there accents, i think the only accent i really dont like is liverpool type ones.


----------



## IanStu

I dont think I have an accent....pretty neutral realy...somehow I've managed to avoid the brummy one even though its only 10 miles away...I love hearing different accents...fascinates me


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> I dont think I have an accent....pretty neutral realy...somehow I've managed to avoid the brummy one even though its only 10 miles away...I love hearing different accents...fascinates me


my fav is the geordie one..... :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> my fav is the geordie one..... :thumbup1:


*
**KISS ASS*

:thumb:

oh...and hello everyone!


----------



## d4ead

i cant beleive i stayed in 3rd place even with haks birthday reps coming in... how long can this last?????

you know jw is only 21 million ahead rofl


----------



## robisco11

evening losers!


----------



## SALKev

nice one d4ead mate :beer:

how you doing bumface? :bounce: havn't seen you in this neck of the sperm in a while!


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> nice one d4ead mate :beer:
> 
> how you doing *bumface?* :bounce: havn't seen you in this neck of the sperm in a while!


who are you refering to....


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> who are you refering to....


I thought Id have a change but the message obviously didn't hit home..

*
CVNT* :wub:


----------



## robisco11

S-A-L said:


> I thought Id have a change but the message obviously didn't hit home..
> 
> *CVNT* :wub:


 :ban:


----------



## SALKev

robisco11 said:


> :ban:


I think YOU should be banned...I put alot of thought and effort into that post.....10-20 seconds of my time - GONE! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Just did my shop for the next 3 days- chicken- turkey- prawns- salmon- mussels- brown rice- loadS of fruit n veg- 3 tubs of cottage cheese for bedtime.....HOW GOOD AM I:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

cum


----------



## SALKev

BigDom86 said:


> cum


on my face


----------



## SALKev

later jizzbags, tea time then bed xxx


----------



## Cheese

Not happy, i'm trying to watch the Mr O pre judging but my gf's computer is cack and keeps buffering so i've given up


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> Not happy, i'm trying to watch the Mr O pre judging but my gf's computer is cack and keeps buffering so i've given up


you should throw a man fit and tell the gf you need her to buffer you to make you feel better --- thats what i would do:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

pcuzz78 said:


> Bloody he'll geezett!!!
> 
> Wouldn't want to upset you now would we! How do you manage your family, training etc? Pat on the back for dedication though..,
> 
> you still never said what made you think I my **** all night anywayz..., :whistling:
> 
> how old your kids betty? My little girl is 15 weeks today!!!! :bounce:


Lol it wasnt your comment lol it was d4eads comment about terra firma lol


----------



## pcuzz

Evening spunksters!

How is everyone?

You'll all be pleased to know that I think my left glute is maybe two days awayfrom

being re-useable. My right side has missed it I know that!lol


----------



## Bettyboo

I am suffering alot with my glutes today, I can hardly walk. OUCH!


----------



## Tommy10

whats a Glute? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> whats a Glute? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Muscle running down the left hand side of my neck:rolleyes:


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Muscle running down the left hand side of my neck:rolleyes:


is that why ur necks crooked in ur Avi...ur right Glute giving u jip:lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> is that why ur necks crooked in ur Avi...ur right Glute giving u jip:lol: :lol:


 :thumb :that's right matey! I've been having trouble with it getting tighter and tighter so Bren pumping it full of synthol in a hope of enabling me to one day have a straight neck!!:laugh:

you at work??


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> :thumb :that's right matey! I've been having trouble with it getting tighter and tighter so Bren pumping it full of synthol in a hope of enabling me to one day have a straight neck!!:laugh:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> you at work??


...Na..in bed watchin telly...are u?


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> ...Na..in bed watchin telly...are u?


Always at work sadly ffs!

Mon-thursday then friday and Sunday overtime.occasionally a

Saturday if I need the money!

What a

[email protected]@dy life hey:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Always at work sadly ffs!
> 
> Mon-thursday then friday and Sunday overtime.occasionally a
> 
> Saturday if I need the money!
> 
> What a
> 
> [email protected]@dy life hey:thumbup1:


ffs..tough at the top buddy!


----------



## d4ead

Oi I need sympathy too, I'm still at work. 18 nights straight now ;(


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Oi I need sympathy too, I'm still at work. 18 nights straight now ;(


**** the sympathy mate, if the money is there for the taking then get every penny dead!

How's your shift so far mate?

Just sitting down now for dinner. Spud again, tuna...brocolli!

What's on the menu your end?


----------



## jamie seagia

:thumb :just poped in to say nite guys speak 2moz nite all:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

jamie seagia said:


> :thumb :just poped in to say nite guys speak 2moz nite all:thumb:


Good night matey!


----------



## d4ead

Chicken breasts and brown rice and veg today... been semi good, just missed 2 meals......


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Chicken breasts and brown rice and veg today... been semi good, just missed 2 meals......


Nice one. How do you personally find your diet with working nights mate? Probably gonna day easy I know as you've been

on night so long, but like when you come to have a

day off, missing a night/days sleep!

I sometimes struggle on that front! Miss my sugar terribly!


----------



## d4ead

Switch over days fuk my diet mate, basicaly lose a days worth of food.


----------



## Tommy10

...Prawns, mussels, salmon, fruit, veg, rice day for me...packing my luch boxes as we speak...morning folks... :thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> ...Prawns, mussels, salmon, fruit, veg, rice day for me...packing my luch boxes as we speak...morning folks... :thumbup1:


Could eat all bar the mussels! Good food mate.

Sleep well and morning!!


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Could eat all bar the mussels! Good food mate.
> 
> Sleep well and morning!!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

morning sperm bags.......had my eyes tested yesterday...I'm fvcked.....I've had to wear glasses for reading for a couple of years....now it seems my distance vision is starting to go...fvck this gettin old sh!t...I'm fallin to bits....

Hope everyone else is in good health this morning.....


----------



## Dsahna

Morning all:lol:you will be hench soon ian:thumb:,vision comes second mate:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Gosh...this thread has sorta died...oh well...i'll resurect it....

Few questions for all you clever people :whistling:

Just about to order some pins...but not sure which is the right gauge to get....also they come in lots of pretty colours...is that to match the decor or your clothes.....also what size syringe do I need and can the syringes be used more than once if i stick em in the dishwasher...

I know there is a big debate over whether to use different pins for drawing and injecting...is there a definitive answer?

Also as i'm gonna be running 500 mg a week, would it be best to shoot it in one dose or split it into 2 doses of 250.....

Thanks guys...be gentle with me...you know I know nowt about this stuff:innocent:


----------



## pcuzz

hi Ian..

you will need 23 gauge. 1.1/4 " pins. Blue

syringes (guns) you would not need anything bigger than 2ml, even though i do find it easier to hold and push on a 5 mil gun!!

trial and error!

you will also need some greens or pinks 18 or 21 gauge for withdrawing the compound from the vial, thats if its a multi use 10ml vial..if its amps just use the same pin that you will be using in your bum.! :thumb:

dont forget your swabs

!


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> hi Ian..
> 
> you will need 23 gauge. 1.1/4 " pins. Blue
> 
> syringes (guns) you would not need anything bigger than 2ml, even though i do find it easier to hold and push on a 5 mil gun!!
> 
> trial and error!
> 
> you will also need some greens or pinks 18 or 21 gauge for withdrawing the compound from the vial, thats if its a multi use 10ml vial..if its amps just use the same pin that you will be using in your bum.! :thumb:
> 
> dont forget your swabs
> 
> !


Thanks Pete....what do I do with the swabs...are they for mopping my sweating brow?

also should I do it in one shot of 500 or split in 2 over the week?


----------



## pcuzz

so plain and simple

XX 23 gauge 1.1/4" needles

XX 21 gauge 1.5 needles (if vial use)

XX 5mil syringes (easier to hold and push IMO)

Pre injection swabs

Sharps Bin...

thats it mate!


----------



## Dsahna

Hows the lads ffs:thumbete seems to have everything covered therei would do the 500mg in one jab mate!


----------



## pcuzz

i would personally, 1st week one shot ok! just 1 mil.

second week 2 shots, 1 mil per shot..

if YOU find no problems (for sure there will be a little soreness, its your first time) then week 3 just do your weeks worth in1 shot!

alternateing shots from left to right ...

just take your time!

i find it helps if when i push the pin in, with the index finger of the same hand i push on my glute next to the pin as it goes in! maybe its in my head but it helps me!

MANY PEOPLE MAY SAY WHAT I HAVE WRITTEN IS WRONG, MANY SAY RIGHT!!

its your call mate but thats what i would do!

when you starting?


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Hows the lads ffs:thumbete seems to have everything covered therei would do the 500mg in one jab mate!


i will do anything for anyone me...too soft for my own good ffs!

yeah, i would but first i thought is better if he adjustd to the pip if he gets one, its his first time, so for the first 2 weeks let him get used to the method and discomfort (if any at all) IMO...

how you?

:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> so plain and simple
> 
> XX 23 gauge 1.1/4" needles
> 
> XX 21 gauge 1.5 needles (if vial use)
> 
> XX 5mil syringes (easier to hold and push IMO)
> 
> Pre injection swabs
> 
> Sharps Bin...
> 
> thats it mate!


Thanks again mate...I'm ordering em now....but still dont understand what I do with the swabs?



Dsahna said:


> Hows the lads ffs:thumbete seems to have everything covered therei would do the 500mg in one jab mate!


Thanks Dan....thats what i'll do :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

you must be greedy like me...i did 4mil yesterday!lol..

you on a course now dan?


----------



## pcuzz

the swabs are to clean your ass pre injection!

once you have wiped your ass, also wipe the top of your multi use vial if thats what you have ok!

allow the alchol to dry before putting pin in vial or in ass..the alchol may cause pain if its not evaporated or dried first!


----------



## pcuzz

what is it you have Ian? i did send an email but it seems your happy to chat here!

what kind of test, brand, strenght and is it amps or a vial?

interesting


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> i will do anything for anyone me...too soft for my own good ffs!
> 
> yeah, i would but first i thought is better if he adjustd to the pip if he gets one, its his first time, so for the first 2 weeks let him get used to the method and discomfort (if any at all) IMO...
> 
> how you?
> 
> :thumb:


Im sound pete mate:thumb:hows you


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Im sound pete mate:thumb:hows you


not too bad thx!

just getting sh1t ready for work, saw you guys post so thought i should say a few words!

you were online quiet early matey!


----------



## pcuzz

when did you take that pic mate? think its a new one..your back has come on loads!

you got full gym in your house?


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> what is it you have Ian? i did send an email but it seems your happy to chat here!
> 
> what kind of test, brand, strenght and is it amps or a vial?
> 
> interesting


thanks for all the info Pete...thats pretty much covered everything I needed know...I've gone for test c mate...vial....only orderd today...should be here in a couple of days....

sorry mate havent checked my email...I'l have a look now


----------



## Dsahna

I use the swabs to wipe the skin before injecting,wiping the vial top and after injection to massage the area


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> not too bad thx!
> 
> just getting sh1t ready for work, saw you guys post so thought i should say a few words!
> 
> you were online quiet early matey!


How early


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> when did you take that pic mate? think its a new one..your back has come on loads!
> 
> you got full gym in your house?


Thanks pete its come on okay recently mate,i took the pic on monday

Ive got a bench and thats it pete ha ha


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Thanks pete its come on okay recently mate,i took the pic on monday
> 
> Ive got a bench and thats it pete ha ha


bloody hell...

thats not bad if thats all you have!

what about pulldowns mate??


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> bloody hell...
> 
> thats not bad if thats all you have!
> 
> what about pulldowns mate??


Ive got a chinning bar too,i dont do pulldowns pete


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Ive got a chinning bar too,i dont do pulldowns pete


your bloody huge aint ya! :thumb:

did you have any thoughts about sunday?


----------



## Dsahna

pcuzz78 said:


> your bloody huge aint ya! :thumb:
> 
> did you have any thoughts about sunday?


Id love to but tbh my lass would go apeshìt if i said i was coming down on sunday:lol:your coming to the herc show eh pete:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Id love to but tbh my lass would go apeshìt if i said i was coming down on sunday:lol:your coming to the herc show eh pete:thumb:


i was hoping too but there is knwbody who i can share a ride with so looks like its a no go:no:


----------



## Bettyboo

Whoohoo i passed my exam today! :thumb: but i have flu so its not soo good and i feel like crap, having this week off training and back to it next week x


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Whoohoo i passed my exam today! :thumb: but i have flu so its not soo good and i feel like crap, having this week off training and back to it next week x


thats great news betty....congratulations...reps when it'll let me:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Bettyboo said:


> Whoohoo i passed my exam today! :thumb: but i have flu so its not soo good and i feel like crap, having this week off training and back to it next week x


yeah, congrtaz betty!how did you find it?

:beer:


----------



## WRT

I want sex.

Congrats Tara:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Whoohoo i passed my exam today! :thumb: but i have flu so its not soo good and i feel like crap, having this week off training and back to it next week x


Thats awesome news tara:clap:welldone,knew you would pass mate!!!

And i hope you start feeling better asap:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo

pcuzz78 said:


> yeah, congrtaz betty!how did you find it?
> 
> :beer:


I found it a bit nerve wrecking but, once i got into teaching the client (one of the other guys on the course) its was ok. You have to be very vocal and confident and know what you are talking about. lol got knows how i passed pmsl


----------



## pcuzz

Bettyboo said:


> I found it a bit nerve wrecking but, once i got into teaching the client (one of the other guys on the course) its was ok. You have to be very vocal and confident and know what you are talking about. lol got knows how i passed pmsl


well done mate..big pat on the back:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

right, bye for now peeps, work time for me!!

enjoy ya nights and you may get sporadic posts throughout the evening if your about!

take care all!


----------



## Bettyboo

pcuzz78 said:


> well done mate..big pat on the back:thumb:


Thanks hun


----------



## SALKev

bum


----------



## Dsahna

Fun


----------



## SALKev

WRT wants sex mate.....I'd put an offer in if I were you :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

My ass's cherry is staying intact kev,fcvk that mate:lol:


----------



## SALKev

haha, good good - you wouldn't survive that horny chump anyway....if we take all what he says seriously :lol:

Sperm's very near to passing Zara's thread on the leaderboards...c'mon peeps - get posting :bounce:


----------



## Cheese

post booster


----------



## Dsahna

Spunk flys past zaras ear


----------



## Tommy10

... ive had a sheeeat day.... :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Whats up pel:wink:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Whats up pel:wink:


oooofffff!!.....combo of stuff....lots goin on and im somewhere in the middle of it.... peole trying to rope me in to stuff thats nowt to do with me:cursing:


----------



## d4ead

Welcome to my world...


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Welcome to my world...


The Sperm Club:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:...did u see my pic yet?


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> oooofffff!!.....combo of stuff....lots goin on and im somewhere in the middle of it.... peole trying to rope me in to stuff thats nowt to do with me:cursing:


ffs thomas...i read that thinking it was Tim as you have is avi....you do realize I'm at a funny age....i'm easily confused


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> ffs thomas...i read that thinking it was Tim as you have is avi....you do realize I'm at a funny age....i'm easily confused


Better?...un recognise me now... :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Better?...un recognise me now... :lol: :lol:


lol...yeah....very nice.....you know you actualy look Scotish....you have that look...alot of my relatives look like you...poor things


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> lol...yeah....very nice.....you know you actualy look Scotish....you have that look...alot of my relatives look like you...poor things


Did u skip a generation:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Did u skip a generation:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


either that or a throw back mate....anyway I've decided I must be adopted...theres no way I could have come from the peasant family that raised me in their humble shack...they must have found me floating down the river in a wicker basket all neatly wrapped in swadling clothes...thats my theory anyway...bound to be right


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> either that or a throw back mate....anyway I've decided I must be adopted...theres no way I could have come from the peasant family that raised me in their humble shack...they must have found me floating down the river in a wicker basket all neatly wrapped in swadling clothes...thats my theory anyway...bound to be right


MOSES:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

My tiny brain can't cope with all these swapped avatars, I get way to confused, I spent a whole day last month talking to myself....


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> My tiny brain can't cope with all these swapped avatars, I get way to confused, I spent a whole day last month talking to myself....


I sometimes find I get more sense fromyself though than others!lol

saying that though sometimes I'd rather have my own company than some of the pillocks I work with!

How's d4ead???Busy night your end???


----------



## d4ead

Don't ask mate shesh....


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> My tiny brain can't cope with all these swapped avatars, I get way to confused, I spent a whole day last month talking to myself....


Mad you are :laugh:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> My tiny brain can't cope with all these swapped avatars, I get way to confused, I spent a whole day last month talking to myself....


 I'm always talking to my self, even more when on a cycle, I think it's the 18 stone me trying to get out


----------



## d4ead

morning my little spunk bubbles


----------



## Cheese

Morning dead,

how you doing mate? I haven't been on here propperly for a while now but i'm here today!

Did my first HIT training session last night, it was a bit of a practice run ready for monday so it didn't have a propper structure but jesus it burns.

Pump was amazing especially on bi's and got pins and needles in my hand when i did tri's cos of lack of blood to them.


----------



## d4ead

nice one cheese

you havnt mist much ive been missing in action a bit as well mate


----------



## Cheese

How do you find out where you are on the rep chart if your not in the top ten? I've heard a few people say "i'm at 17 at the moment" how do they know?


----------



## d4ead

communities>member list>sort by reputation

then count down to where you are


----------



## Cheese

26.... not to bad out of the thousands of members.

Reps on the way for the info but gotta spread it first


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> 26.... not to bad out of the thousands of members.
> 
> Reps on the way for the info but gotta spread it first


hey Gerald I owe you reps but I'm all out as usual...but will soak you later


----------



## Cheese

Haha, Gerald. Just at work designing the new McVities Banoffee Hobnob.

How you keeping Ian?


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Haha, Gerald. Just at work designing the new McVities Banoffee Hobnob.
> 
> How you keeping Ian?


OK thanks mate......bored at work of course....but I've got back and Bi's in a couple of hours so just looking forward to that....at least its Friday....mind you I gotta work tomorrow so it kind of takes the shine off


----------



## Cheese

Weekend work is cackamundo. Then again you could be stuck at home with the mrs like me :angry:


----------



## Dsahna

Have a great workout ian mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Have a great workout ian mate:thumb:


Thanks Dan....I did

Back from gym.......strange but for about half of my session I was the only person there...didnt realy like it...no atmosphere....anyway did back and bi's...all went OK and back is humming now....a little bit of pain inlower back from old injury but I was careful with that:thumbup1:

Afterwards I put on a clean super tight t-shirt and went into town to the bank...loads of people were looking at me...biceps were still pumped from workout....I loved it...god i'm an attention seeker....mind you they were probably all thinking what a tosser...but hey at least I wasnt invisible


----------



## Cheese

You unleashed the vien on the general public.... are you mad!

You get locked up for weilding that thing around in the streets.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> You unleashed the vien on the general public.... are you mad!
> 
> You get locked up for weilding that thing around in the streets.


LOL...yes there were few survivers..

OK just took this pic...this is gonna be the last natty shot you will see of me...so drink it in...its all change from now on :thumb:

ffs could I look any more miserable...pmsl


----------



## WRT

Lmao at the fckin camera balanced on your head:lol: Hope cycle goes well mate.


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> Lmao at the fckin camera balanced on your head:lol: Hope cycle goes well mate.


LOL...thanks mate....it fell off twice before I got that shot...what a knob :lol:


----------



## Cheese

WRT said:


> Lmao at the fckin camera balanced on your head:lol: Hope cycle goes well mate.


Fvckin el i didn't even notice that till you said!

Have you got you course ready to go then mate? What have you decided on?


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Fvckin el i didn't even notice that till you said!
> 
> Have you got you course ready to go then mate? What have you decided on?


yes mate...keeping it simple to start with...500mg test c for 12 weeks then 250 for 6 weeks then repeat and maybe add a little something else for second blast if all goes well.

will be starting next week


----------



## Cheese

Get you and your blast cruise, fair play.


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...yes there were few survivers..
> 
> OK just took this pic...this is gonna be the last natty shot you will see of me...so drink it in...its all change from now on :thumb:
> 
> ffs could I look any more miserable...pmsl


Them bis are awesome ian:thumb:when get the sinners tonic into you,concentrate on your tris mate,then BOOM!!!ripped armsleeves ffs:bounce:and ripped boxers when the test awakens the beast:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Them bis are awesome ian:thumb:when get the sinners tonic into you,concentrate on your tris mate,then BOOM!!!ripped armsleeves ffs:bounce:and ripped boxers when the test awakens the beast:lol:


pmsl.....cant wait mate...cant wait


----------



## jamie seagia

guys wat do i expect from my first ever cycle never done it b4 but reading up on here makes me wanna do it more


----------



## WRT

That would depend on a number of thaings, mainly diet, training and rest.


----------



## Jem

Cheese said:


> Haha, Gerald. Just at work designing the new McVities Banoffee Hobnob.
> 
> How you keeping Ian?


OMFG a banoffee hobnob - I am moist :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> OMFG a banoffee hobnob - I am moist :confused1:


ive left a trail... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> LOL...yes there were few survivers..
> 
> OK just took this pic...this is gonna be the last natty shot you will see of me...so drink it in...its all change from now on :thumb:
> 
> ffs could I look any more miserable...pmsl


UR HOT:bounce:....good luck Mr....u will be smiling soon- I'm sure:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Not of banoffee hobnobs you haven't they're still at the drawing board.


----------



## SALKev

bum bum poo poo


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> bum bum poo poo


Brown knickers


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> Brown knickers


then skidmark


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening spermers , sorry not been around, feel like crap with this stupid flu bullcuks and I have to go work in a minute grrr hope you are all well x


----------



## Bettyboo

jamie seagia said:


> guys wat do i expect from my first ever cycle never done it b4 but reading up on here makes me wanna do it more


horny x 10 i think lol


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Evening spermers , sorry not been around, feel like crap with this stupid flu bullcuks and I have to go work in a minute grrr hope you are all well x


AWWWWWWWWWWW..wrap up Betts


----------



## Bettyboo

Pelayo said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW..wrap up Betts


thanks i will lol x


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Evening spermers , sorry not been around, feel like crap with this stupid flu bullcuks and I have to go work in a minute grrr hope you are all well x


get well soon Bets, hope work goes quickly


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> get well soon Bets, hope work goes quickly


Brown nose:tongue:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW..wrap up Betts


sh!tface you mean :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Brown nose:tongue:


PMSL..pot kettle etc.... :whistling: .....

evening


----------



## SALKev

and how are you tooooooooooooday?


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> sh!tface you mean :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



RJ68 said:


> PMSL..pot kettle, *crack??* etc.... :whistling: .....
> 
> evening


*....Tea, Toast and slipper time white van man??*


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> horny x 10 i think lol


I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE being horny :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *....Tea, Toast and slipper time white van man??*


HOW RUDE!!!!..... :cursing: ....its a dinky truck...


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE being horny :bounce: :bounce:  [/quote*]....welcome to my world:laugh:*


----------



## Rob68

RJ68 said:


> HOW RUDE!!!!..... :cursing: ....its a dinky truck...  [/quote*]...I'm ever so sorry Rab....please don't be angry...i didn't mean it...forgive me?*


brown nose:lol: :lol: ...... :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

goodnight bumholes :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> brown nose:lol: :lol: ...... :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Saturday...Yeay!!...work...Grrrrrrrr


----------



## d4ead

sorry my spermaliciouse buddies... im off work for 3 days (inc yesterday) so i wont be on much. Wife and kid sh1t you understand im sure.

on a bright note i got sex last night and left her with minimal cuts and bruises so its all good


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> sorry my spermaliciouse buddies... im off work for 3 days (inc yesterday) so i wont be on much. Wife and kid sh1t you understand im sure.
> 
> on a bright note i got sex last night and left her with minimal cuts and bruises so its all good


good news on the sex...bad news on three days with family....oh well there are worse things...typhoid...bubonic plague...ebola virus...that sort of stuff..

I'm at work...its wrong so wrong...I dont wanna be here...oh well there are worse things....spending 3 days with family...and stuff like that


----------



## IanStu

right...I've decided I'm getting gyno...even though I havent started the gear yet...I think my body has decided to start with the side effects in advance..

so what do I take to counter it?....thankyou


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha get some adex ian mate:thumb:

You are crazy mate:wink:


----------



## Jem

Cheese said:


> Not of banoffee hobnobs you haven't they're still at the drawing board.


Just the thought of them does things to me ...can I have a free sample please pretty please ?


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> right...I've decided I'm getting gyno...even though I havent started the gear yet...I think my body has decided to start with the side effects in advance..
> 
> so what do I take to counter it?....thankyou


Hahaha, you crack me up Ian! :lol:

Can't have much longer at work now surely


----------



## Cheese

Jem said:


> Just the thought of them does things to me ...can I have a free sample please pretty please ?


I'll have to get our lab rat Terra Firma to do the taste test, if she survives I'll bring some with me tomorrow. :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Oh no...I've got a roid gut...its not looking good...thats what happens when you dabble on the dark side


----------



## Cheese

Oh dear :no: watch out for the acne it'll get ya and harness the rage as hard as it may be.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Oh dear :no: watch out for the acne it'll get ya and harness the rage as hard as it may be.


I know mate...the sides are getting pretty bad....but at least I'm getting them out the way before I actualy start jabbing...I think thats probably the best way to do it.

In all seriousness though I am a bit concerned about gyno...should I have something on hand in case I think its starting...Dan said adex...I'm sure thats what I put in the bath...cant be the same thing can it?


----------



## Cheese

No that Ajax mate but its call Ciff no to save any confusion. Ajax were sick of the law suits.... to many people taking a shot to cure gyno.

Adex is the best thing to keep on had, i've got some just in case.


----------



## IanStu

is adex the same as tamoxifen.....cause my mother took that when she had breast cancer and it realy made her feel ill...she was like sick everyday while she was on it..and she had to stay on it for 5 years


----------



## Cheese

No mate - (correct me if i'm wrong people)

Adex is the short name for arimadex (thats how i've always understood it) it removes eastrogen from your body.

Tamoxifen blocks the eastrogen receptors in your tits to stop gyno but you still have the eastrogen in your system, therefore you will still have higher water retension where as adex will stop to much water retension.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> No mate - (correct me if i'm wrong people)
> 
> Adex is the short name for arimadex (thats how i've always understood it) it removes eastrogen from your body.
> 
> Tamoxifen blocks the eastrogen receptors in your tits to stop gyno but you still have the eastrogen in your system, therefore you will still have higher water retension where as adex will stop to much water retension.


thanks mate....

the more I learn, the more I realize, the less I know


----------



## jamie seagia

way hay deads not dead hes a beast lol feels gud dont it mate :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

eostrogen! seen as i spelt it wrong all the way through that post.

Speak soon mate i'm off now


----------



## Terra Firma

Cheese said:


> I'll have to get our lab rat Terra Firma to do the taste test, if she survives I'll bring some with me tomorrow. :thumbup1:


Go on then! Rats can eat things that would would kill a human though, so don't blame me if she drops dead! They frequently nibble on bars of soap when they get inside homes and like rabbits they often eat their "rat raisins" to get extra nutrients. I wouldn't recommend trying that! Lots of wild rats are also immune to warfarin (rat poison) and for their body weight can take 12 times the lethal dose of heroin for a human. Hardy little creatures eh? :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Good day folks?....I'm booooosssssshed......BNBF finals tomorrow- WOO!!...should be a good day out


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> Good day folks?....I'm booooosssssshed......BNBF finals tomorrow- WOO!!...should be a good day out


I've been playing Mercenaries 2 all day....damn good game :bounce: :bounce: should have been doing some work though...missed out on some meals as well because of it :lol: and my return key on my keyboard is buggered

enjoy the finals tommorow


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> I've been playing Mercenaries 2 all day....damn good game :bounce: :bounce: should have been doing some work though...missed out on some meals as well because of it :lol: and my return key on my keyboard is buggered.....
> 
> enjoy the finals tommorow


Cheers S-A-L


----------



## jamie seagia

can some one tell me wat pct is please thank u?


----------



## Guest

Theres a sticky about it in the steroid section.


----------



## Rob68

jamie seagia said:


> can some one tell me wat pct is please thank u?


PCT=PENIS CL1TS T1TS... :thumbup1: .....

:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

pct - post cycle therapy.

the practice of taking drugs to return your bodys hormones to there normal level as quickly as possible, when you have finished a cycle of steroids


----------



## d4ead

skelator, now thats my kinda pct


----------



## Guest

d4ead now you are rep-whore royalty you seem to have forgot us lot further down the scale :whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

d4ead said:


> skelator, now thats my kinda pct


You do realise he mentioned penis? :lol:


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> pct - post cycle therapy.


yep what he said.... :thumbup1:

DOH...was thinking i was on another forum there for a mo... :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

MaKaVeLi said:


> You do realise he mentioned penis? :lol:


he doesnt do the `ct` part....just the `p `.... :whistling: ...


----------



## jamie seagia

lol

ok im starting my cycle tomoz any give me any info please how you doing dead


----------



## MaKaVeLi

jamie seagia said:


> lol
> 
> ok im starting my cycle tomoz any give me any info please how you doing dead


What do you want to know?


----------



## Rob68

MaKaVeLi said:


> What do you want to know?


next weeks lottery numbers  .... :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> You do realise he mentioned penis? :lol:


Time you came round for some good bummage both ways, MaK. Take the plunge and enjoy it! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

jamie seagia said:


> lol
> 
> ok im starting my cycle tomoz any give me any info please how you doing dead


Ever thought of starting your own thread? You dont know what PCT is yet so its a waste even starting a cycle yet.


----------



## Rob68

Prodiver said:


> Time you came round for some good bummage both ways, MaK. Take the plunge and enjoy it! :laugh:


im guessing he plunged a loooooong time ago... :whistling: .......


----------



## Prodiver

RJ68 said:


> im guessing he plunged a loooooong time ago... :whistling: .......


Come on MaK - I think we should be told! :whistling:


----------



## jamie seagia

well in starting 500mg testcyppw and 30mg dbol ed anything i need to take with it mate


----------



## Guest

jamie seagia said:


> well in starting 500mg testcyppw and 30mg dbol ed anything i need to take with it mate


Well you'll need Nolvadex or Arimidex incase theres signs of gyno.

You will need Clomid and nolvadex for PCT.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

dan05 said:


> Well you'll need Nolvadex or Arimidex incase theres signs of gyno.
> 
> You will need Clomid and nolvadex for PCT.


Yep that's about it.


----------



## jamie seagia

ok snd m8 so is pct wen i stop takein my cycle to get my body back to naormal


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Start PCT 2 weeks after your last jab, and yes that's basically what it does.


----------



## d4ead

or dont bother with a pct your choice....

go adex over nolva to prevent gyno.. IMO


----------



## jamie seagia

so wen i start to notice gyno then take adex or novla or can i take wen i start my cylce to prevent it


----------



## MaKaVeLi

For my first cycle I ran adex 0.25mg per day the whole way through.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> or dont bother with a pct your choice....
> 
> go adex over nolva to prevent gyno.. IMO





jamie seagia said:


> so wen i start to notice gyno then take adex or novla or can i take wen i start my cylce to prevent it


yes I wanna know that...should I just start taking it from the start or wait till I develop a splendid bossom...wadya think


----------



## jamie seagia

thanks mak will have to get some now you think ill be ok starting my cycle untill adex arrives


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Oh and Pat, will be around shortly


----------



## robisco11

afternoon you dirty bunch, not been on here for a bit!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Should be mate, although I'd get it asap as dbol is a bitch for causing it.


----------



## Bermondse1

Oooo...this thread's got very hardcore training all of a sudden with all this roid talk.

Call the gays...it needs a touch of camp.


----------



## Bermondse1

IanStu said:


> yes I wanna know that...should I just start taking it from the start or wait till I develop a splendid bossom...wadya think


Depends on if you want to take any risk. Taking it alongside the roids removes the risk...


----------



## jamie seagia

graet thanks mak rob did you check my jornal mate


----------



## robisco11

jamie seagia said:


> graet thanks mak rob did you check my jornal mate


Yeh...iv posted, going to smut it up a bit


----------



## jamie seagia

smut lol


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> Oh and Pat, will be around shortly


I'll have the canapés and lube ready...


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsfl


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> thanks mak will have to get some now you think ill be ok starting my cycle untill adex arrives


You won't get gyno immediately, Jamie - but you should be aware of what to look for.

I'm not one of those who try to disparage guys like you wanting to maximize their gains - but I think you should do a fair bit more reading up on gear and pct.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Fvcking hell, I've just weighed myself and in the past 2 days I've gained almost a stone pmsl! Must be due to getting ****ed and eating a load of crap yesterday, although mostly water It has put 1/2 inch on arms:lol:


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> pmsfl


You prob haven't seen the pic of MaK naked in his party turban... :whistling:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol great mate....

none of the lads in the gym im at talk about any ov this they just jab and thats it im gonna do it propperly so i get max gains and keep them its funny u see some big guys in my gym then couple weeks later there small haha funny that tho im not huge but im not small anyway and im a lot stronger then some of the guys on gear pmsl


----------



## Prodiver

MaKaVeLi said:


> Fvcking hell, I've just weighed myself and in the past 2 days I've gained almost a stone pmsl! Must be due to getting ****ed and eating a load of crap yesterday, although mostly water It has put 1/2 inch on arms:lol:


Hold on tight MaK - gaining 14 lbs of anything in 2 days is going to have dire consequences!


----------



## Prodiver

jamie seagia said:


> lol great mate....
> 
> none of the lads in the gym im at talk about any ov this they just jab and thats it im gonna do it propperly so i get max gains and keep them its funny u see some big guys in my gym then couple weeks later there small haha funny that tho im not huge but im not small anyway and im a lot stronger then some of the guys on gear pmsl


Some suggestions:

Get your bloods done - now and regularly.

Don't do too much gear - especially at first - more isn't necessarily better.

Plan your cycles and PCT - don't drift on...

Learn to inject really safely and sterilely - read the stickies.

Eat enough protein for the gear you're taking.

Don't over-train.

Start a journal!


----------



## jamie seagia

thanks provider ive started a jornal lol good info there cheers


----------



## Dsahna

Ahh strongbow! :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> thanks provider ive started a jornal lol good info there cheers


pmsl....you change your avi more often that I do


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> pmsl....you change your avi more often that I do


he doesnt smile either.... :cursing: .......  ......

evening ian:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> he doesnt smile either.... :cursing: .......  ......
> 
> evening ian:thumbup1:


evening mate....and a very sober evening for me unfortunately....how is yourself


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> evening mate....and a very sober evening for me unfortunately....how is yourself


thought you may still be p1ssed from your 12 bottles of wine last night or what ever you had.... :lol: :lol:

busy day for me relaxing...i did absolutely nothing today...little bit of college work on laptop.... :cool2:

first day in a bout 4 weeks that ive had to myself... :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> thought you may still be p1ssed from your 12 bottles of wine last night or what ever you had.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> busy day for me relaxing...i did absolutely nothing today...little bit of college work on laptop.... :cool2:
> 
> first day in a bout 4 weeks that ive had to myself... :thumb:


I love days like that....hardly ever happens to me...but just occasionaly I get the house to myself for a few hours...its magic...realy relaxing..

I had to go shopping today with a fvcking raging hangover....god I felt realy sick in the shops....mind you thats pretty much how I feel about shopping anyway....can you believe it there were people there....living people....not my cup of tea at all.

Ironicaly I was the only one who bought anything...yet another tight tshirt that is tottaly unsuibtable for a man of advanced years...plus it got glitter on it..pmsl....my sons said I looked like the only gay in the village...so I bought it...wife says if I wear it outside the house she'll devorce me...I plan to wear it till its threadbear


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> I love days like that....hardly ever happens to me...but just occasionaly I get the house to myself for a few hours...its magic...realy relaxing..
> 
> I had to go shopping today with a fvcking raging hangover....god I felt realy sick in the shops....mind you thats pretty much how I feel about shopping anyway....can you believe it there were people there....living people....not my cup of tea at all.
> 
> Ironicaly I was the only one who bought anything...yet another tight tshirt that is tottaly unsuibtable for a man of advanced years...plus it got glitter on it..pmsl....my sond said I looked like the only gay in the village...so I bought it...wife says if I wear it outside the house she'll devorce me...I plan to wear it till its threadbear


pmsl... :lol: ....oooh your missus wont be pleased if only you bought something.... :lol: ....

tight t shirts ok as long as it doesnt stop and show your middle age spread....  ....

yep agree doing nothing once in a while is ace...i can thouroughly recommend it:thumb:.....

bed now...up at 5am:cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

Evening all...had a great day at the BNBF show in Glasgow with Ser ( Mrs Weeman) and Avril ( Ripped Glutes)..was my first show...great day:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Did you f*ck Ser? weeman was hoping you would.


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> Did you f*ck Ser? weeman was hoping you would.


 :whistling: :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## jamie seagia

i just get board lol gonna start taking pick as i plod on nite guys


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> I love days like that....hardly ever happens to me...but just occasionaly I get the house to myself for a few hours...its magic...realy relaxing..
> 
> I had to go shopping today with a fvcking raging hangover....god I felt realy sick in the shops....mind you thats pretty much how I feel about shopping anyway....
> 
> *can you believe it there were people there....living people....not my cup of tea at all*
> 
> *
> *.
> 
> Ironicaly I was the only one who bought anything...yet another tight tshirt that is tottaly unsuibtable for a man of advanced years...plus it got glitter on it..pmsl....my sons said I looked like the only gay in the village...so I bought it...wife says if I wear it outside the house she'll devorce me...I plan to wear it till its threadbear


I love your sense of humour mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Hello...Goodbye....Monday...Laters.....WOOOOSH!!


----------



## Cheese

Morning folks, how are my little 5punk bubbles today?


----------



## d4ead

i went shopping on a few occasions this weekend i popped into river island it used to be a good shop with decent rugged man cloths my god there was not 1 item in there a straight guy would wear. the lot had total campness to it. most upsetting.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> i went shopping on a few occasions this weekend i popped into river island it used to be a good shop with decent rugged man cloths my god there was not 1 item in there a straight guy would wear. the lot had total campness to it. most upsetting.


pmsl.....the tshirt I bought at the weekend with the sparkles, was from river island.....I'll say no more :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

hahahahha thats a classic... i walked upstairs said in a load voice im not gay and walked back downstairs again... could have guessed it would do you ian rofl......


----------



## jamie seagia

haha my bird always trying to get me to were the polo shirt all mad colours green yello pink ect: i like normal t shirts lol with round neck funny as fuk wen shopping with the misses


----------



## Cheese

I love bright coloured sparkly t-shirts, I have a rather flamboyant personality so cloths choice goes hand in hand with that.

My Dad actually thought i was gay until i was 19 :no: (seriously :no

Later he found out that i was a bit of a male whore but didn't shout about it like he thought i should. It was only after i took one of my gf's to his house for the weekend he realised he'd misjudged me somewhat.

I proved a point by smashing her all night and keeping him awake with the noise.


----------



## d4ead

thats the best way cheese mate, done that trick myself a few times 

still i never wore gayboy cloths


----------



## Cheese

I was in a club the once and a girl came over to me, she said "my mate fancies you" i thought ok, its abit childish but i can run with this.

I say "oh.. ok which ones your mate". She points to this chap wearing a trilby. Straight away i was like "whow... no chance, i'm staight as an arrow".

He turned out to be really sound, he came over for a chat an i ended up going with the bird who came over in the first place (never nailed her though).


----------



## d4ead

cheese the gay love god who never was......


----------



## Cheese

Haha, I'd probably had more sucksess if i had have been gay.

Sometimes its a curse being straight lol.


----------



## d4ead

yeh i know, i must have at least 1 decent offer a week from a different guy. not 1 offer ever from a girl... sad


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> yeh i know, i must have at least 1 decent offer a week from a different guy. not 1 offer ever from a girl... sad


1 a week!!! My hero, an offer is an offer at the end of the day mate, i'm lucky to get an offer a month and thats including the ones off the mrs!


----------



## d4ead

mate add your msn to your profile guys seem to trawl the profiles here and try it on randomly....


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I love bright coloured sparkly t-shirts, I have a rather flamboyant personality so cloths choice goes hand in hand with that.
> 
> My Dad actually thought i was gay until i was 19 :no: (seriously :no
> 
> Later he found out that i was a bit of a male whore but didn't shout about it like he thought i should. It was only after i took one of my gf's to his house for the weekend he realised he'd misjudged me somewhat.
> 
> I proved a point by smashing her all night and keeping him awake with the noise.


LOL...both my sons despair of me and my t shirts....they never want me to meet their friends dressed the way I dress.....they just look at me and shake their heads in despair....mind you they do have a point...at my age I should be wearing beige slacks and a sensible jumper....but I'm just crap at choosing appropriate clothes...oh well I like my tight sparkly clothes...even if no one else does....although some times I do look at myself and think I look like a gay gogo dancer....pmsl


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> mate add your msn to your profile guys seem to trawl the profiles here and try it on randomly....


Yes they do... pmsl.


----------



## IanStu

been to gym....chest and tri's....went well, everything felt right and looked magnificent afterwards...

all my pins and syringes and bits and bobs arrived this morning...just need my gear now which should be here wed or thurs and I'm ready to roll :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

my birds brothere is gay and fuk me man he like a lil dog was fiting a fan in kitchen and phone goes... it was him he starts asking were is my lil sis i sed work mate ... then the convo turns to wat you wearing send me piks pmsl was shocked:confused1:


----------



## WRT

jamie seagia said:


> my birds brothere is gay and fuk me man he like a lil dog was fiting a fan in kitchen and phone goes... it was him he starts asking were is my lil sis i sed work mate ... then the convo turns to wat you wearing send me piks pmsl was shocked:confused1:


Send him a pic of your willy.


----------



## Cheese

WRT said:


> Send him a pic of your willy.


Shag him then he'll be the one who's shocked


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsfl pure funny guys lol im straight as an arrow lol plus its me birds bro and my bird the love ov my life and a sexy mofo


----------



## Cheese

jamie seagia said:


> pmsfl pure funny guys lol im straight as an arrow lol plus its me birds bro and my bird the love ov my life and a sexy mofo


Pics or it didn't happen :lol:


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> pmsfl pure funny guys lol im straight as an arrow lol plus its me birds bro and my bird the love ov my life and a *sexy mofo*


Pics


----------



## WRT

I'm straight, I'd still send him a pic of my cock to surprise him pmsl.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Pics or it didn't happen :lol:


lol...beat me to it


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> Pics


Your slowing up in your old age mate lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Send him a pic of his c0ck that'll shock the sh!t out of him lmao


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> I'm straight, I'd still send him a pic of my cock to surprise him pmsl.


he's probably already seen it Tom...lets face it who hasnt.. :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Shag him then he'll be the one who's shocked


Oh no he won't!


----------



## Cheese

Hows Pat? I didn't see you yesterday... couldn't you make it?


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> he's probably already seen it Tom...lets face it who hasnt.. :lol:


Fair point, most the board probably has:lol:


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> Fair point, most the board probably has:lol:


i doubt its limited to just this board


----------



## Prodiver

Cheese said:


> Hows Pat? I didn't see you yesterday... couldn't you make it?


No - even bought tickets - but had bad food poisoning all weekend!

Shame - but let's hope we all meet at the Brits or the Herc.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol you guys sick pmsl pik ov my bird or wat lol


----------



## Cheese

Nevermind mate hope it was just 24hr bug.

Maybe at the Herc for me as unfortunately i can't make the Brit even though i'd love to after getting my first dose of the action yesterday.


----------



## IanStu

so here is the sparkly T shirt I bought yesterday...it is covered in sparkles but they didnt come out in the pic...so there may be added dazzle :lol:


----------



## WRT

I don't know what's more shocking, that sparkles or the fact you're smiling!


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> I don't know what's more shocking, that sparkles or the fact you're smiling!


I apologise for the smile...I'l make sure it never happens again :stuart:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> so here is the sparkly T shirt I bought yesterday...it is covered in sparkles but they didnt come out in the pic...so there may be added dazzle :lol:


NICE T-SHIRT :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

you look abit grumpy there mate.....everything ok? :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

like da shirt ian omg is da you cracking a smile well done :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> so here is the sparkly T shirt I bought yesterday...it is covered in sparkles but they didnt come out in the pic...so there may be added dazzle :lol:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon: :rockon: thats gotta be your new avvy pic ian....

*hey everyone ian smiled.....* :rockon: *:rockon:*

*and i tell you what thats one happy smile fella....* :thumb: :thumb *:*


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> so here is the sparkly T shirt I bought yesterday...it is covered in sparkles but they didnt come out in the pic...so there may be added dazzle :lol:


The upsidedown smile is smashed to smithereens by an uncontrolable,unexplainable happiness FROM WITHIN!!!!! :thumb:

Is this a new ian ha ha nice top bigman,it would go great with the hollywood sparkle mate


----------



## jamie seagia

lol i agree u ok dsahna hows it goin im just getting ready for the gym lol then my first ever jab  wat i feel like


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> I apologise for the smile...I'l make sure it never happens again :stuart:


 :thumb: :laugh: :thumb: :laugh: :thumb:



 :thumbup1:  :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:

:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

Ians smiling...its headline news on the BBC website!! :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> Ians smiling...its headline news on the BBC website!! :lol:


everybody should keep an eye out for flashing shirts and buy them for ian... :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

or themselves


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> i went shopping on a few occasions this weekend i popped into river island it used to be a good shop with decent rugged man cloths my god there was not 1 item in there a straight guy would wear. the lot had total campness to it. most upsetting.





IanStu said:


> pmsl.....the tshirt I bought at the weekend with the sparkles, was from river island.....I'll say no more :confused1:





S-A-L said:


> or themselves


*I'll buy u one.....don't worry don't need ur measurments*

*S-A-L*


----------



## Cheese

I recon he's a size 10


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> I recon he's a size 10


....big streak of p**s more like.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Pelayo said:


> ....big streak of p**s more like.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


More like a 6 then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> More like a 6 then? :lol: :lol:


pocket pal:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

stop smiling - i now understand ian ....feckin shift button does not work...

OMG T why have you got ian as your avi - wiz zis avi you are confusing me ...

cheese can i run my fingers through your hair - i like it ....

My next man is gonna have hair - I have decided


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> stop smiling - i now understand ian ....feckin shift button does not work...
> 
> OMG T why have you got ian as your avi - wiz zis avi you are confusing me ... *'Ello Ello...* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> cheese can i run my fingers through your hair - i like it ....
> 
> My next man is gonna have hair - I have decided


----------



## Jem

Got it in one matey - I was just p!ssin by and I thought I would drip in .....

classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Great avvy pel,you look exactly like my best bud:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> My next man is gonna have hair - I have decided


nooooooooooooooooooooooo.... :crying: :crying: :crying: .............


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Great avvy pel,you look exactly like my best bud:thumb:


How's dan the man and all other bubbles of spunk?

Thought I should say hi as I've neglected fellow spermers over the weekend! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Great avvy pel,you look exactly like my best bud:thumb:[/quote*]...its a Scottish thing:thumb:*


----------



## Dsahna

Evening petehow are you mate?


----------



## pcuzz

AND PELAYO.

Just spoke with Andrew. He has his peritonitis again, very poorly for the past week. Drugged up to the eyeballs and all he wants to do is sleep but he sends his love to all! Think that includes you Pelayo.lol


----------



## pcuzz

Dsahna said:


> Evening petehow are you mate?


Hi mate, yeah! Actually really good mate thx. How about yourself?

I've had a super weekend and, well just generally happy! :thumb:

ffs don't know why:lol:bloody unusual for me:whistling:


----------



## Bermondse1

pcuzz78 said:


> AND PELAYO.
> 
> Just spoke with Andrew. He has his peritonitis again, very poorly for the past week. Drugged up to the eyeballs and all he wants to do is sleep but he sends his love to all! Think that includes you Pelayo.lol


Hey, thanks for the new on Andrew...I was getting a bit worried as hadn't heard from him in ages.

I hope you sent him all our best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Rob68

RJ68 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo.... :crying: :crying: :crying: .............[/quote*]...Man Up Geraldine:tongue:*
> 
> *oh youve a nerve showing your skinny scottish ass in here thomas....*
> 
> *some mate you turned out to be:rolleyes:*
> 
> *that poor poor weeman was expecting you to rag ser senseless....*
> 
> *instead you preffered to watch men in skimpy undies sweating:ban:*
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> the only man sweating at the show was me:tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> between ser and avril was ya?..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Bermondse1 said:


> Hey, thanks for the new on Andrew...I was getting a bit worried as hadn't heard from him in ages.
> 
> I hope you sent him all our best wishes for a speedy recovery!


 :thumb :naturally:thumb:nut andrew being andrew he was more worried about us thinking he had forgotten about us:rolleyes:

he doesn't sound to clever though people, said he's in permanent pain. Slightly concerned about him! We've had loads of chats on yahoo and he certainly isn't himself!!!! :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> *how do u know?* :confused1:


----------



## Rob68




----------



## pcuzz

Cannot spell it but it's something like peritonitis


----------



## Tommy10




----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> :thumb :naturally:thumb:nut andrew being andrew he was more worried about us thinking he had forgotten about us:rolleyes:
> 
> he doesn't sound to clever though people, said he's in permanent pain. Slightly concerned about him! We've had loads of chats on yahoo and he certainly isn't himself!!!! :confused1:


Give my love to Andrew, Pete...I've been worried about him....hope he perks up soon


----------



## IanStu

sorry me smiling caused such a disturbance in the force....I vow that it will never be repeated....normal service is resumed


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Cannot spell it but it's something like peritonitis


...is that serious...what is it?


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> Give my love to Andrew, Pete...I've been worried about him....hope he perks up soon


Me too. But I will I'll send a message to and tell him that your all sending your regards!

How's ianstu?? Haven't

from you or dan in a

while! Or you pelayo....


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Me too. But I will I'll send a message to and tell him that your all sending your regards!
> 
> How's ianstu?? Haven't
> 
> from you or dan in a
> 
> while! Or you pelayo....


I'm fine mate...just about to hit the sack....guess you're at work....dont know how you do nights mate it would kill me

Anyway I'll say night everyone......


----------



## Tommy10

nite Ian.................i Is here!


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> I'm fine mate...just about to hit the sack....guess you're at work....dont know how you do nights mate it would kill me
> 
> Anyway I'll say night everyone......


Good nite then mate! Don't mind the money from nights, but the thing I hate most is how it ****s up my training!

And D4ead, I'm not after sympathy:whistling:

give me an update tommorrow Ian on your gyno and gut mate!

Hope you feel better soon:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Just thought Id leave my 1000th post in the sperm bank


----------



## Zara-Leoni




----------



## jamie seagia

nite guys speak 2moz


----------



## d4ead

Hey all, same old same old... sorry to hear that andy's unwell again ill drop him a text in the morning.

Ian sleep well mate sure the bloating and gyno will settle down soon mate, see this not taking gear is risky you should jab up as soon as possible.

Pcuz hope your shifts going well mate.

Dan ver 0.5 wow 1000 posts allready that's some going mate, tthankd for marking the occasion in our thread. Reppage will commeence.

Dan sleep well mate.

Paleyo hope your well buddy.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pelayo said:


> Great avvy pel,you look exactly like my best bud:thumb:[/quote*]...its a Scottish thing:thumb:*
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooo.... :crying: :crying: :crying: .............[/quote*]...Man Up Geraldine:tongue:*
> 
> How's dan the man and all other bubbles of spunk?
> 
> Thought I should say hi as I've neglected fellow spermers over the weekend! :thumb: [/quote*]....not me!!* :thumbup1:


Evil Twin of mine.... you really need to learn how to work the quote function better and stop including the last bracket when you bold things.....


----------



## d4ead

Bless his cottens, he's trying......


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Hey all, same old same old... sorry to hear that andy's unwell again ill drop him a text in the morning.
> 
> Ian sleep well mate sure the bloating and gyno will settle down soon mate, see this not taking gear is risky you should jab up as soon as possible.
> 
> Pcuz hope your shifts going well mate.
> 
> Dan ver 0.5 wow 1000 posts allready that's some going mate, tthankd for marking the occasion in our thread. Reppage will commeence.
> 
> Dan sleep well mate.
> 
> Paleyo hope your well buddy.


:beer:Ill drink to that d4ead:beer:

think that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me:thumbup1:

and how are your shifts mate???

Answering your question, yeah, fine and

dandy here this evening! The boss is off so steady away:thumbup1:

and you?? Hope you enjoyed your 3 days off after what, 21/22 nights straight?? :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Haha yeh they were great and well needed. Only 19days straight though.

Shift is very quite good job as I hate my first night back, been up since 6am with the kids I'm really feeling fuked now pmsl.

Glad yours is going well mate, us night walkers have to stick together...


----------



## jamie seagia

nite guys


----------



## d4ead

Night jamie


----------



## pcuzz

Night jamie


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Haha yeh they were great and well needed. Only 19days straight though.
> 
> Shift is very quite good job as I hate my first night back, been up since 6am with the kids I'm really feeling fuked now pmsl.
> 
> Glad yours is going well mate, us night walkers have to stick together...


Oh,19. Still a good slog though dead...

We have the option here mate, were flat out as far as work goes and can do 7 a week should we choose. 6 is bearable, it still leave me with a

a reasonable amount of time to do as I pls!19 though, well deserves pat on the back!

Pleased you've got a steady first one back, but whatdo I owe the honour, are we breakng into a full blown

converstaion here?? Lmao!! :rockon: :beer:


----------



## d4ead

I do my best in my odd stop starty fashion.

What does your job pay? Recon you can get me a job when I'm made redundant??

Really should start to think ahead me, id like a nice 4 on 4 off setup.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> I do my best in my odd stop starty fashion.
> 
> What does your job pay? Recon you can get me a job when I'm made redundant??
> 
> Really should start to think ahead me, id like a nice 4 on 4 off setup.


Possibly however chances are you would have to start on agency first! When do you think you may be 'jobless' I can see what I can do.

Where are you again dead? What's your name ffs!!! :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

I'm south west london (just outside m25)

Would move for a decent wage I guess.

Well not sure as far as when it could be tommorow it could be 2 years all we know is its coming....

I'm scott mate, but no one ever uses my name unless I've done somthing wrong and I'm in trouble...


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> I'm south west london (just outside m25)
> 
> Would move for a decent wage I guess.
> 
> Well not sure as far as when it could be tommorow it could be 2 years all we know is its coming....
> 
> I'm scott mate, but no one ever uses my name unless I've done somthing wrong and I'm in trouble...


:thumbup1:fvckinghell, cannot believe just how much conversatijn has improved n the past 3 days lol. From single word answers to full sentence answer:bounce:

Staffordshire is one he'll of a move Scott!

will send you a PM on salary.

I warn you though buddy, this job is sh1t. Only reason I've stayed so long os the fact I have a mortgage etc... Get you head drilled prior to starting if you wished to apply


----------



## d4ead

I know what that kinda jobs like, what's house prices like in staffordshire?

I would really like to be mortgage free if I took that move.....

4 bed semi nice area garage good garden would cost about what?

If it worked out as possible would defo consider it.


----------



## pcuzz

Bloodyhell geeza, your really are keen!

Do you have a correspondence address? It would be easier as then I could send you local papers!

Give me a few days and what I will do is send you a few links to local papers then you can

look at prices etc of property!

I live in Stoke, stafford is where I work,25 mins drive but property is cheaper where I am hence

why I live there lol...

Big variation in prices of property dependent

on location here, crazy how much it changes!

Like I say, you know what it's like on nights so give me a

few days and I'll send

you some

links!!


----------



## d4ead

Just a rough average mate would be fine. Ie down here a 3 bed semi goes between 250k and 300k.

Sorry if I seemed rude or short with you before, if I being honest you joind the thread while I was in a particuly dark place, im normaly much more chatty and friendly... (as hopefully my fellow spermers will back up)

Need to see if I have enought to cover the cost of a house or if id need a morgage.


----------



## pcuzz

I know that place really well lol.

You'll see sometimes I won't even visit sperm

for a few days but I will be on the board else where having a rant lol.

I did try and lighten

your mood through reps when I said you were a tough nut to crack! But don't appologise geeza, you've done nothing wrong and

it's a pleasure to have this little chat mate tonight, feel like I know you a bit better ya miserable spunk bubble lol,,, kidding..

If that's your budget your laughing. Would say that you would be mortgage free then mate! Anything dependent on location 100k to 140, 180 and your luxury....Actually that's probably 4 bed aswell with en suite!! Posh fooker:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Budget would be about 120- 130k to be morgage free. Asuming I get about 250 or 260 for mine.

Defo worth looking into. I think, better quality of life for sure.

Its nice to have a proper chat with you as well mate. I have no idea what you know about me so I can't fill in any gaps for you.

I havnt taken in anything on you either to be honest... except you work night, used to work on the rigs, married, not sure about kids id guess 2. That's it rofl.

Hopefully as my week off the gym progresses, I should become better and better.


----------



## pcuzz

Think your right Dead, wouldn't hurt to look into it a little and yes, I'm sure it could be a bit better for you!

Yourself and Dan run journals, no offence but I can barely keep up with sperm let alone journals so you and dan must not take offence if I'm not a

regular follower!

As for me, yeah, married. Wides from Philippines. She has been here 3 yrs now. We have been together 6 yrs, 1 daughter who is 4 months today and she has a son who is 7 from a prvious relationship! Were bringing him here in January.

I should of been born a Filipino, even my mom says that lol. Been there 13 times. Longest stay 7 months. Love the place.

I am 31 in decemeber and that pretty much sums me up!

Anytime you want a chat if ya tittsed off just sende a

message mate, well you'll see I'm pretty good at dishing out advice, sensible advice

but crap at taking it on board myself! Lol

anyway, get your stuff together dead. It's almost home time.. U training this AM??

Me I'll be in the gym just after 7:40, strange combo but a little legs and

shoulders... I'm on catch up!

Catch

you later mate!

Pete


----------



## pcuzz

Is it two or three kids you said you have dead?

Think you said three or am I confusing that with days off???lol

age etc???


----------



## d4ead

i have 2 mate a 4 year old and a 7 year old both girls....

anyhow no training for me im off for an early night.. thanks for teh chit chat


----------



## Cheese

Morning spunk chuckers.

How we all doing this sh1tty pi55y morning.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Morning spunk chuckers. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How we all doing this sh1tty pi55y morning.


taking it easy, normally up at 7...took an extra hour...still got work though!...peeeeeeeeeeeeeeinnnn down in Glasgow...HUMPH!!


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> taking it easy, normally up at 7...took an extra hour...still got work though!...peeeeeeeeeeeeeeinnnn down in Glasgow...HUMPH!!


Yep, crap morning but morning one and all!!!


----------



## Cheese

We got that fine rain down here, soaks you through!

I was late to work this morning cos the road were full of kn0b heads doing 2mph.


----------



## Cheese

How you doing pcuz, good to see you got to know dead a bit better last night.


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Yep, crap morning but morning one and all!!![/quote*]...morning Mr*


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning people, whot a 5hit day,it's absolutly pi55ing it down here


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> How you doing pcuz, good to see you got to know dead a bit better last night.


Morning cheese!

Yeah we were chatting on the board and via PM for well actually

what seed like hours.

I'm sure he won't mind me saying I sent him some reps the other day and myessage was 'your a tough nut to crack' lol, but he's actually sound!

So that was our night shift last night! Chatting:thumb:

what's everyone on today??


----------



## Jem

RJ68 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooo.... :crying: :crying: :crying: .............


...ok shaved is still an option - he would have to be very special though :lol:


----------



## Jem

morning cheesie [he gets a spesh shout out ...]

and everyone else !

hope you are all well on this fine and fookin seriously wet day ...


----------



## pcuzz




----------



## Dsahna

Morning chums:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Jem said:


> morning cheesie [he gets a spesh shout out ...]
> 
> and everyone else !
> 
> hope you are all well on this fine and fookin seriously wet day ...


Bless ya! Morning Jem.

Hey everybody I don't know if you've heard but i'm kind of a big deal around here. :cool2:

(i love anchor man)


----------



## Cheese

Morning Dan, new pics soon mate? The rate your shoulders are expanding you will need to take i in panoramic lol


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> Morning Dan, new pics soon mate? The rate your shoulders are expanding you will need to take i in panoramic lol


:blush:ha ha panoramic ffs!

I just put i pic up on saturday jayyou take some pleasing mind:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Yeaaahhhhhhh its raining....thank fvck for that....my garden was like the gobi desert on a dry day...got sick of watering it....could do with it raining for a few days without let up.....hope everyone is as well as can be expected...looks like I'm gonna be busy at work today so wont be on much


----------



## Dsahna

Morning ian mate:thumb:just one more day mate,OH THE ANTICIPATION!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Yehaaw a day off work because of the weather, best get down the gym this afternoon after being hammered all weekend and feeling like death yesterday.


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> :blush:ha ha panoramic ffs!
> 
> I just put i pic up on saturday jayyou take some pleasing mind:lol:


Must have missed it mate you know how fast your thread moves :thumbup1:

I'll go and check it out.


----------



## d4ead

hello my friends

hope you are all ok

im up early after my early night this morning, so im now hoping for some stimulating and enjoyable conversation


----------



## WRT

Did you shag your wife last night? I hope you give her one from me!


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha hello dead mate:thumb:stimulating conversation mate? :lol:


----------



## d4ead

wrt, yeh i slipped one in last night, but shes gooping and never feels much like it till the last couple of days. so tonight and tomorrow should be back on track...

hey dan my huge friend, your looking so good you could be modelled outa plastic for a part bit in the next terminator movie 

wheres my old chum ian?


----------



## Cheese

*SILVER MEMBER FATTY DRIVE BY*

Don't know when it happened but i think it was recent :cool2:


----------



## d4ead

well er congrats for finally noticing your silver cheese my boy.


----------



## d4ead

i hit gold status next month scary fast that year has gone.


----------



## IanStu

Here I am D4ead...freshly back from the gym...did legs...went well....that was my last natty workout....gonna stab myself later


----------



## d4ead

i have trxt andy, but as yet no reply, have passed on everyones love.


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Here I am D4ead...freshly back from the gym...did legs...went well....that was my last natty workout....gonna stab myself later


so excited for you man, haha its great you will feel on top of the world again..

ohh your poor wife wont know whats hits her.


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> *I'll buy u one.....don't worry don't need ur measurments*
> 
> *S-A-L*





Cheese said:


> I recon he's a size 10





Pelayo said:


> ....big streak of p**s more like.... :lol: :lol: :lol:





Cheese said:


> More like a 6 then? :lol: :lol:


tossers, taking the p1ss outta me when im not even online......grow a penis *FFS* :lol:


----------



## Cheese

S-A-L said:


> tossers, taking the p1ss outta me when im not even online......grow a penis *FFS* :lol:


Take it you repped me before reading these pmsl :lol:


----------



## SALKev

damn it, now you're putting unwanted pressure on a peanut sized brain....can't think for sex if i did or not :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol hi guys im a spermer now lol


----------



## d4ead

S-A-L said:


> damn it, now you're putting unwanted pressure on a peanut sized brain....can't think for sex if i did or not :lol:


sorry sal missed you on my rep rounds this morning, post in my journal to remind me...



jamie seagia said:


> lol hi guys im a spermer now lol


thanks for joining our little band of peeps jamie


----------



## jamie seagia

any day dead did you get them piks mate i have started my jornal as from last nite now im not natty any more lol... wat should i do with my lod 1


----------



## d4ead

whats the link for your journal mate?


----------



## jamie seagia

my old 1 or new 1


----------



## d4ead

new one


----------



## jamie seagia

haha for got wat i just called it pmsfl


----------



## Rob68

Jem said:


> ...ok shaved is still an option - he would have to be very special though :lol:


 :bounce: ..... :thumb: .......

ive been called special many a time..... :whistling: ....

oh come to think of it ,maybe not the kind of special your after though...


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsl how do i find a thread i just made


----------



## jamie seagia

i think this is it dead

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/76029-jamies-start-first-ever-cycle.html


----------



## d4ead

nice ok


----------



## Tommy10

Evening...how are the fish swimming 2nite....


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Evening...how are the fish swimming 2nite....


evening pelly...and other spermer folk... 

well i finally did it....after training in a pathetic little gym for 12 months getting not very far........my own fault of course... :cursing:

i went for my first session at a proper bodybuilders gym tonight.....

and loved it...am fookin buzzing...


----------



## jamie seagia

RJ68 said:


> evening pelly...and other spermer folk...
> 
> well i finally did it....after training in a pathetic little gym for 12 months getting not very far........my own fault of course... :cursing:
> 
> i went for my first session at a proper bodybuilders gym tonight.....
> 
> and loved it...am fookin buzzing...


welll done lad glad you liked it


----------



## Rob68

jamie seagia said:


> welll done lad glad you liked it


lad?....im probably old enough to be your dad jamie.... :lol: :lol:

but cheers anyway:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> evening pelly...and other spermer folk...
> 
> well i finally did it....after training in a pathetic little gym for 12 months getting not very far........my own fault of course... :cursing:
> 
> i went for my first session at a proper bodybuilders gym tonight.....
> 
> and loved it...am fookin buzzing...


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

YEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA RAB:thumbup1:

details...what did u do.....


----------



## jamie seagia

RJ68 said:


> lad?....im probably old enough to be your dad jamie.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> but cheers anyway:thumb: :thumb:


lol im from lpool mate lol everyone gets called it pmsl scouse for ye mate :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> YEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA RAB:thumbup1:
> 
> details...what did u do.....


cheers tom...  

just got shown round and did a full body workout.....was all good my man... :thumb:

not done that for ages as i was doing 2 muscle groups before....but am glad to go back to basics really with some proper guidance...

just seen your pic with avril.....great pic:thumbup1:

although you do have a resemblance to chris martin from coldplay in that pic.... :whistling:

no offence like

you sorted yourself out a gym up there?


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> lol im from lpool mate lol everyone gets called it pmsl scouse for ye mate :thumb:


lAD...QUEEN.... :lol:


----------



## Rob68

jamie seagia said:


> lol im from lpool mate lol everyone gets called it pmsl scouse for ye mate :thumb:


thought it was la ?....  ....


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> cheers tom...
> 
> just got shown round and did a full body workout.....was all good my man... :thumb:
> 
> not done that for ages as i was doing 2 muscle groups before....but am glad to go back to basics really with some proper guidance...
> 
> *just seen your pic with avril.....great pic:thumbup1:*
> 
> although you do have a resemblance to chris martin from coldplay in that pic.... :whistling:
> 
> no offence like
> 
> you sorted yourself out a gym up there?


*where????* :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1:


----------



## jamie seagia

Pelayo said:


> lAD...QUEEN.... :lol:


haha now your getting it lol my birds nan says queen lol


----------



## jamie seagia

RJ68 said:


> thought it was la ?....  ....


yep that to kidda


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> *where????* :confused1: *:confused1:* :confused1:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/69245-you-gay-straight-29.html

here tom....cant rep you though need to spread a bit....but will when i can:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

jamie seagia said:


> yep that to kidda


now thats a manc saying.....kidda...  ...you stick with your own stop nicking ours:lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

RJ68 said:


> now thats a manc saying.....kidda...  ...you stick with your own stop nicking ours:lol:


pmsl :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

BNBF Show Glasgow last Sunday with Tartan and Mrs W:thumbup1:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> BNBF Show Glasgow last Sunday with Tartan and Mrs W:thumbup1:


you are one fcuking poser tom.... :lol: :lol:....the camera loves ya sexy...


----------



## d4ead

Skeletor how old are you?


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> Skeletor how old are you?


just and only just the wrong side of 40........


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> you are one fcuking poser tom.... :lol: :lol:....*the camera loves ya* sexy...


*...and thats where it ends....my heart and bed are empty:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> *...and thats where it ends....my heart and bed are empty:lol:* :lol:


ah but you is soon to become the wee`s slut.... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> ah but you is soon to become the wee`s slut.... :lol:


.....im noeones bitch:lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

Pelayo said:


> *...and thats where it ends....my heart and bed are empty:lol:* :lol:


Are you coming to the Herc show..? :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Prodiver said:


> Are you coming to the *Herc show*..? :whistling:


*whats that?*


----------



## d4ead

Nice another one older then me, I'm feeling younger by the day..... now if I could just do somthing about my gray hair..


----------



## Prodiver

Pelayo said:


> *whats that?*


Duh! Do keep up! :wink:

The UKBFF Hercules show on Sun 25 Oct in Colchester.

A load of UK-M folk will be there and are meeting up at lunchtime before.


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> Nice another one older then me, I'm feeling younger by the day..... now if I could just do somthing about my *gray* hair..


You have American hair!? mg:


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> Nice another one older then me, I'm feeling younger by the day..... now if I could just do somthing about my gray *hair*..


oh yeah rub it in why dont ya... :cursing: ....whats hair?.... :whistling: .....


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> .....im noeones bitch:lol: :lol:


yep you keep telling yourself that tom.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

think ser may have a different opinion on that my friend... :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Not my fault the yanks spell proper


----------



## Tommy10

Prodiver said:


> Duh! Do keep up! :wink:
> 
> The UKBFF Hercules show on Sun 25 Oct in Colchester.
> 
> A load of UK-M folk will be there and are meeting up at lunchtime before.


awww...the lovely Colchester...been there many a time...can't make that date....are u competing then.....?


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Not my fault the yanks spell proper


How's the rape and honey???

:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Rape and honey is allways good mate.......

Dead girls don't say no.. though.


----------



## Prodiver

Pelayo said:


> awww...the lovely Colchester...been there many a time...can't make that date....are u competing then.....?


Not me - but several off here...


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Rape and honey is allways good mate.......
> 
> *Dead girls don't say no..* though.


sounds like ur feelin better:laugh:


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Rape and honey is allways good mate.......
> 
> Dead girls don't say no.. though.


:laugh:can I come and try???

You started your shift now arry???


----------



## d4ead

I'm nearly 2hrs into it, just 6hrs and 18 mins to go.

Oh yes I feel much better thaks 'pel' what's your name anyway...


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> I'm nearly 2hrs into it, just 6hrs and 18 mins to go.
> 
> Oh yes I feel much better thaks 'pel' what's your name anyway...


Thomas.....urs?...what work do u do?


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> Thomas.....urs?...what work do u do?


I thought dead just turned up! Similar roll to me, well I would guess so judging on the amount of time he was chatting away last night:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> I thought dead just turned up! Similar roll to me, well I would guess so judging on the amount of time he was chatting away last night:whistling:


Think im getting confused a bit:lol:...whose the guy on here thats quite sick at the mo...isn't it d4ead?


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> Think im getting confused a bit:lol:...whose the guy on here thats quite sick at the mo...isn't it d4ead?


What about you anyway thomas or tom?

What's your job? Days or nights mate??


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> What about you anyway thomas or tom?
> 
> What's your job? Days or nights mate??


Thomarze:lol:..Thomas....days, store manager in Glasgow, new job started 3 weeks ago:thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> Thomarze:lol:..Thomas....days, store manager in Glasgow, new job started 3 weeks ago:thumbup1:


What's the store Thomas??

Congats on the job man!!

:beer:


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> What's the store Thomas??
> 
> Congats on the job man!!
> 
> :beer:


French company...L'OCCITANE

off to sleep bud...stop workin so hard:lol:

:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

Andy and tara are ill bless them....

I was just run down tired and depressed..

Scott mate but no one uses that.


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> French company...L'OCCITANE
> 
> off to sleep bud...stop workin so hard:lol:
> 
> :thumbup1:


Good night then matey,

hope you get a good nights sleep..

Working hard, trust me! It never happens:lol:


----------



## d4ead

My idea of working hard is having to stand up, so I make the most of it and get a cup of tea each time it happens


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> My idea of working hard is having to stand up, so I make the most of it and get a cup of tea each time it happens


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

morning all...


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning


----------



## A.U.K

Hello everyone,

Apologies for my absence, I havent really been online much...

..I have been and still am very unwell, my stomach ( the peretinitus I had in the summer) is flaring badly and I am in almost constant nagging pain..for the past few days I had been running a fever and I am sure that if this doesnt ease in a day or so more I will be back into hospital for surgery whether or not I can be fitted in will not be the question..thankfully I am on strong medication but all that does is knock me out and I sleep..

You may presume that all rehearsals and playing has gone out of the window at the moment..I doubt I will be back for Christmas somhow..too much to learn and not enough time to rehe**** really..

I hope that everyone is ok and to whoever sent me a text message this morning thank you for your concerns...I dont who it was you didnt sign it so thank you again...please keep in touch all of you..I think Dan, d4ead,Ian, pete all have my numbers..

Yours

Andrew


----------



## jamie seagia

a.u.k nice to meet you man lol hope you get well dude wat about your treaining hoe da goin


----------



## Dsahna

Really nice to see you andrew:thumb:your going through total **** at the moment mate,i really hope it gets sorted once and for all for you Aim off to the grind again now buddy,ill throw afew texts your way later,the reason i dont text is mainly because i dont want to come across as a pest mate:lol:speak soon


----------



## A.U.K

jamie seagia said:


> a.u.k nice to meet you man lol hope you get well dude wat about your treaining hoe da goin


Hello Jamie, thanks for saying hi,

Sadly my training as it was is completely out of the window as its all I can do to stand up straight and walk across the garden..

I see you have recently joined this thread (Sperm) I am sure you will enjoy it here its a great thread and lovely group of people..

See you again no doubt..

Andrew


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Really nice to see you andrew:thumb:your going through total **** at the moment mate,i really hope it gets sorted once and for all for you Aim off to the grind again now buddy,ill throw afew texts your way later,the reason i dont text is mainly because i dont want to come across as a pest mate:lol:speak soon


You can text me whenever you wish mate just say who is is as I dont store numbers and keep the written down..

Yes its not a great time for me to be so ill and I feel like crap if I am honest..

Speak soon

Andrew

x


----------



## jamie seagia

ye there is some great guys in here and will cya around andrew take care mate


----------



## IanStu

Andrew...thank fvck for that...been worried about you...mate I'm realy sorry to hear about your continuing illness...that realy sucks...I wish I could help you in some way but I dont know what I can do.

You dont deserve any of this...life is so fvckin unfair...you're one of the nicest guys I know.

Please try and keep in touch and let us know what is happening buddy...you are realy missed on here.......I think about you alot....stay strong Andy

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## d4ead

we all think of you andy..


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> we all think of you andy..


indeed we do mate, get well soon 

hola everyone


----------



## d4ead

hey everyone

hows my little ian holding out can you still walk????


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> hey everyone
> 
> hows my little ian holding out can you still walk????


:lol1sser :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

hey bro 

hehe i know im a meany


----------



## Tommy10

A.U.K said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Apologies for my absence, I havent really been online much...
> 
> ..I have been and still am very unwell, my stomach ( the peretinitus I had in the summer) is flaring badly and I am in almost constant nagging pain..for the past few days I had been running a fever and I am sure that if this doesnt ease in a day or so more I will be back into hospital for surgery whether or not I can be fitted in will not be the question..thankfully I am on strong medication but all that does is knock me out and I sleep..
> 
> You may presume that all rehearsals and playing has gone out of the window at the moment..I doubt I will be back for Christmas somhow..too much to learn and not enough time to rehe**** really..
> 
> I hope that everyone is ok and to whoever sent me a text message this morning thank you for your concerns...I dont who it was you didnt sign it so thank you again...please keep in touch all of you..I think Dan, d4ead,Ian, pete all have my numbers..
> 
> Yours
> 
> Andrew


Sorry to hear that buddy, take good care of yourself, nothing else matters right now but getting the rest and help you need to get back to your usual self


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> hey bro
> 
> hehe i know im a meany


Evenin all ( and Scott)

im Booooshed:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

evening pel mate hope you well even if you are tired.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> evening pel mate hope you well even if you are tired.


im good babe...even though im tired....day off tomorrow:thumbup1: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

you make sure you have a nice relaxing day then pal.

only had 4 reps today i think ill soon be behind the great ian.... well hes more deserving anyway


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> you make sure you have a nice relaxing day then pal.
> 
> *only had 4 reps* today i think ill soon be behind the great ian.... well hes more deserving anyway


I can't give you anymore of my baby gravy today Scott of the Antartic....manyana


----------



## IanStu

apologies to everyone.....I owe loads of reps and it hasnt let me spurt on anyone since this morning...i'll get to you all when I'm allowed:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> apologies to everyone.....I owe loads of reps and it hasnt let me spurt on anyone since this morning...i'll get to you all when I'm allowed:thumb:


How is ya glute Ian? May we ask amount that was consumed

so to speak!!

I think each and everyone of us should rep best wished

to A.U.K n get well soon...


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> How is ya glute Ian? May we ask amount that was consumed
> 
> so to speak!!
> 
> I think each and everyone of us should rep best wished
> 
> to A.U.K n get well soon...


wasnt glute mate...did quad...it feels like i've been hit with a baseball bat...500mg was stabbed in...straight into a vein


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> wasnt glute mate...did quad...it feels like i've been hit with a baseball bat...500mg was stabbed in...straight into a vein


Fvckinghell:lol: :thumb :go on my man Ian....

That's superb! What made you decide to go there man.. But a big pat on the back for you!!

Chuffed to bits for you! :thumb: :bounce: :rockon:

before you know it you will be doing 4 mil in each glute EOD:lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

hi guys back from gym legs went on me b4 thank god i finished lol sore  reached pb tho


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> hi guys back from gym legs went on me b4 thank god i finished lol sore  reached pb tho


Well Done Jamie Seagull... :lol:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> Fvckinghell:lol: :thumb :go on my man Ian....
> 
> That's superb! What made you decide to go there man.. But a big pat on the back for you!!
> 
> Chuffed to bits for you! :thumb: :bounce: :rockon:
> 
> before you know it you will be doing 4 mil in each glute EOD:lol:


LOL......went for quad as I could see what i was doing....still managed to fvck it up though...pmsl.....oh well it didnt quite kill me...will get it right next time

the funny thing is I dont even remember losing conciseness...I went out standing up..never even felt myself hit the floor...lol....I woke up sort of doubled up against a radiator with my chin on my chest and my knees pulled up...like I was gonna do a situp....wierd...when i came round hadnt got a clue where i was...I thought the ceiling was the floor and I was gonna fall to it...lol


----------



## jamie seagia

lol seagull lol


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> LOL......went for quad as I could see what i was doing....still managed to fvck it up though...pmsl.....oh well it didnt quite kill me...will get it right next time
> 
> the funny thing is I dont even remember losing conciseness...I went out standing up..never even felt myself hit the floor...lol....I woke up sort of doubled up against a radiator with my chin on my chest and my knees pulled up...like I was gonna do a situp....wierd...when i came round hadnt got a clue where i was...I thought the ceiling was the floor and I was gonna fall to it...lol


*WTF??? U mean u passed out- for real???*



jamie seagia said:


> lol seagull lol


...Jamie FLOCK OF Seagulls:lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> LOL......went for quad as I could see what i was doing....still managed to fvck it up though...pmsl.....oh well it didnt quite kill me...will get it right next time
> 
> the funny thing is I dont even remember losing conciseness...I went out standing up..never even felt myself hit the floor...lol....I woke up sort of doubled up against a radiator with my chin on my chest and my knees pulled up...like I was gonna do a situp....wierd...when i came round hadnt got a clue where i was...I thought the ceiling was the floor and I was gonna fall to it...lol


As pelayo said(evening Thomas) you serious ian??? Ffs, your an hard fvcker! Jesus


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> *WTF??? U mean u passed out- for real???*
> 
> ...Jamie FLOCK OF Seagulls:lol: :lol:


lol...yes mate...probably had an embolism according to Pat...injected into a vein instead of muscle...not nice...I was out for about 15 minutes


----------



## IanStu

I thought everyone new about this...there is pages about what i call "my little episode" in Dans thread


----------



## pcuzz

What proteins are people using here spunksters???


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> What proteins are people using here spunksters???


spunk...what else


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> I thought everyone new about this...there is pages about what i call "my little episode" in Dans thread


I wrote a few bits aswell about me in sperm for benefit of all but only dead

and Thomas saw it! Perhaps people don't flick through the

previous pages?? Anyway, as I said to dead he and dan

should not take offence if they see me

here and not in there journals, I simply don. Have the time to do ot all!

So no, personally I had no idea! Have you seen

ryokens quad injection guide??

Have a look, it's really good ian, and

next time pls sit down lol:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> I wrote a few bits aswell about me in sperm for benefit of all but only dead
> 
> and Thomas saw it! Perhaps people don't flick through the
> 
> previous pages?? Anyway, as I said to dead he and dan
> 
> should not take offence if they see me
> 
> here and not in there journals, I simply don. Have the time to do ot all!
> 
> So no, personally I had no idea! Have you seen
> 
> ryokens quad injection guide??
> 
> Have a look, it's really good ian, and
> 
> next time pls sit down lol:thumb:


yes i saw you saying about why you hadnt posted much in various threrads...p!ss poor excuses in my opinion...lol

yeah it was rys post i followed when I did the jab...how was I to know I had veins ffs


----------



## M_at

pcuzz78 said:


> What proteins are people using here spunksters???


PHD - love the taste - can drink it for pleasure 

Now all of you into my journal and give me reps.


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> yes i saw you saying about why you hadnt posted much in various threrads...p!ss poor excuses in my opinion...lol
> 
> yeah it was rys post i followed when I did the jab...how was I to know I had veins ffs


Full of excuses me Ian... That's why I am where I am today working sh1tty nights lol.

I had seen some comment where you had mentioned you could not aspirated! Then patrick explained.

Sh1t I pleases it hasn't put you off though mate!

So your hobbling now ha? Thank god you didn't hit your head mate!!


----------



## jamie seagia

monster mass for now


----------



## d4ead

I use myprotein currently

There 80/90% mixed whey for daytime

There milk protein (casein and whey mix) for before bed

I'm also on efx liquid kre-ach (kre - creatine)

I take omega 3 fish oils, multi vits, and chealted magnesium as well.


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> I use myprotein currently
> 
> There 80/90% mixed whey for daytime
> 
> There milk protein (casein and whey mix) for before bed
> 
> I'm also on efx liquid kre-ach (kre - creatine)
> 
> I take omega 3 fish oils, multi vits, and chealted magnesium as well.


Ohhh get you :lol:

MP whey, MP CEE tablets, bulkpowders AAKG, caffiene tablets, and glutamine when i can be assed.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> I use myprotein currently
> 
> There 80/90% mixed whey for daytime
> 
> There milk protein (casein and whey mix) for before bed
> 
> I'm also on efx liquid kre-ach (kre - creatine)
> 
> I take omega 3 fish oils, multi vits, and chealted magnesium as well.


How you doing dead?

Didn't speak much last night. Same as tonight, [email protected] have actually given

me

something important to do:cursing:

forgive my arrogance mate, chelted magnesium, wjhats that good for mate???


----------



## pcuzz

dan05 said:


> Ohhh get you :lol:
> 
> MP whey, MP CEE tablets, bulkpowders AAKG, caffiene tablets, and glutamine when i can be assed.


Morning Dan.

Cheers for your input! Don't think we've spoken that much before???

I'm Pete anyways...

You also on nights? What is it that you do??


----------



## d4ead

Haha dan does nothing student or drop out or somthing ;p

Chealted magnesium keeps me blood pressure down ate.

Sorry to hear about the work, nothing worse then actualy having to do somthing.


----------



## Guest

haha aye im a student, only at college 3 days a week so have the odd late night, nah we havent spoked much Pete, Hellllllllllo00o0o


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Haha dan does nothing student or drop out or somthing ;p
> 
> Chealted magnesium keeps me blood pressure down ate.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the work, nothing worse then actualy having to do somthing.


Well that's something new I've learnt today!

Crazy as it sounds I don't even have a

clue what my BP is ATM! Almost a year

since I had it checked, bit think I'm cool anyway'

yeah work! It's the 21st centuryan, they should paye

whilst I'm at home and in my opinion they should paye

double time for leaving my front

door! [email protected],. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Yeh dan v0.5 figured you were the sort.

I heck mine at least once a week. It tends to be high...

You know I like the double time for leaing home idea...


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Yeh dan v0.5 figured you were the sort.
> 
> I heck mine at least once a week. It tends to be high...
> 
> You know I like the double time for leaing home idea...


We really need to get you relocated here dead. They pay is double time fri,sat n sun. Pension,sick pay etc!

4 x if we opt to work Xmas week! It's a p1ss take really! :thumb:

So what you studying then dan??? I have also started college this year, plumbing actually!!


----------



## Guest

Level 3 advanced gym instructor with some nutrition stuff too, be doing other short courses across the year too like circuit training and all that b0llox.


----------



## pcuzz

dan05 said:


> Level 3 advanced gym instructor with some nutrition stuff too, be doing other short courses across the year too like circuit training and all that b0llox.


Fvcking ey!!!

Although I cannot say I know the course 'all that bollox'

So as everyone tells llme your friendly, kind and generally decent bloke. Can I ask you loads of questions and

you give me the answers???? :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## pcuzz

dan05 said:


> Level 3 advanced gym instructor with some nutrition stuff too, be doing other short courses across the year too like circuit training and all that b0llox.


:cursing:your a big fvcker for 18 ain't ya:thumbup1:

just had a quick look at your profile! Good on you mate and wish you every success pal honest!

If there's anything I van help with(maybe, you never know right) ask away mate and I'll try mate ok!


----------



## d4ead

Yeh he is a huge fuker, but he's a right softy..

Yeh get me a garunteed job mate, and ill look into a house, fuk the redundancy.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Yeh he is a huge fuker, but he's a right softy..
> 
> Yeh get me a garunteed job mate, and ill look into a house, fuk the redundancy.


You do realise that if you came

to Stoke or the surrounding areas then

there would only be 9 decent

people for miles around! That's you, your mrs and

kids, me and my family and pea head and his mrs:lol:

no, it's not that bad! There are a few guns around but you'd never have to worry, nobody up here can afford the bullets:lol:


----------



## d4ead

Beats the iron bars and baseball bats our locals have


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Beats the iron bars and baseball bats our locals have


2 questions dead. What part of west London is it your from?

Second do you ever suffer with twitchy legs? Like you cannot keep them

still! Really jars to describe mate but I get it sometimes where no matter what I just don't seem to be able to get them

to relax or get comfortable, especially lower legs!

Any suggestions? Possibly ill start a thread!


----------



## d4ead

Like a nerouse twitch....


----------



## d4ead

Work in weybridge live in guildford


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Like a nerouse twitch....


Not a nervous twitch, almost like involuntary convulsions for want of a better phrase!!!

Now it's completely passed by! I even get it as I'm in bed and it jeeps me awake cause I can only feel almost comfortable if my legs are moving.

It's not related to AAS as I have it wether on

or off and it starte prior to even using them!!

Mystery?I was under the impression at first it could of been lack

of potassium but I tried adding it to my diet as a 'supp' an still no change!


----------



## d4ead

I don't know make sounds like a nervouse system issue. Ever been checked out for epilepsy


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> I don't know make sounds like a nervouse system issue. Ever been checked out for epilepsy


Wow, steady on now geeza! Epilepsy ffs!!! It's only a

twitch...,,

you sure know how to make a man feel confident about himself:laugh:


----------



## M_at

pcuzz87 - take a look at http://www.rls.org/Page.aspx?pid=471


----------



## pcuzz

M_at said:


> pcuzz87 - take a look at http://www.rls.org/Page.aspx?pid=471


Jesus M_at.... How on earth dis you do that???

Do you suffer with the same problem mate?

I just read the bit what is RLS, that's it.

How on earth dis you do that man??

:thumb:

I'm ringing the docs as soon as I come out the gym

and gonna see him. I've never seen

a

write up like that before. It's word perfect bro!!!


----------



## M_at

Nah - I'm just aware of the condition so googled for it for you.

It's one of those that when you read about it for the first time you don't believe it is real isn't it!

Hope you can get it settled mate.


----------



## pcuzz

M_at said:


> pcuzz87 - take a look at http://www.rls.org/Page.aspx?pid=471





M_at said:


> Nah - I'm just aware of the condition so googled for it for you.
> 
> It's one of those that when you read about it for the first time you don't believe it is real isn't it!
> 
> Hope you can get it settled mate.


That's crazy sh1t how your aware of it and yet don't have it :laugh:

as I sad on my message to you even

my wife will love you:lol:think it affects her more than me!

You at work M_at? Is it Matt???


----------



## M_at

No problem mate 

It's Matt and I'm at home right now - woke up early and have to head out a bit earlier today too.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Work in weybridge live in guildford


Guilfords Nice:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

just downed 2 big choc chip cookies fae asda- FECK IT!! :thumb:

but..its not all bad.....bought my lunches for the next few days

got 2 plastic lunch boxes for work:lol:

Tomorrow

Tub 1- Salomon, prawns, mussels

Tub 2- Chick breast/ Brown Rice/ Peppers

Snacks- Pears- Apples- Cottage cheese

How good am i...


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello fellow spermers, sorry me not posted in a while swine flu got hold of me and knocked me for six. Cause im asthmatic cold went straight to me chest sorta speak lol It nearly all gone, Just having to contend with a throat infection and an annoying cough now.

Andy , I here your not too well hun, hope you make a speedy recovery, thinking of you sweet x

I hope everyone else is well and that you have all been training hard x x


----------



## d4ead

good evening spermers..


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening D4ead ... quiet in ere aint it!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmmi have a dilema, i have vic vapour rub but no one to rub it on for me...any offers lol


----------



## jamie seagia

lol


----------



## Bettyboo

jamie seagia said:


> lol


hello are you a new spermer?


----------



## d4ead

yeh jamies new this week...

jamie meet tara, tara meet jamie.

taras been very unwell as well last few weeks. poor baby.

id offer to rub it in for you my dear but im 'not muscular' enough for you..


----------



## IanStu

evening Bets...sorry you aint been well...hope your condition improves...I expect the next 24 hours are critical (they always seem to be)

Evening Deadly....suns still up mate...stay in the shadows for about an hour and you should be oK


----------



## d4ead

im safe its dark here  mate...

does anyone have andys address? can you pm it to me if you do, was going to send some flowers over and a get well note...


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> evening Bets...sorry you aint been well...hope your condition improves...I expect the next 24 hours are critical (they always seem to be)
> 
> Evening Deadly....suns still up mate...stay in the shadows for about an hour and you should be oK


I'm ok think the worst was the last two days i felt so rough, I couldn't get out of bed, even the light hurt my eyes and head, and i couldn't eat nowt either.

I'm back now, back to training on Monday, hopefully sore throat will have disappeared by then.

Hows you Ian?


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> im safe its dark here  mate...
> 
> does anyone have andys address? can you pm it to me if you do, was going to send some flowers over and a get well note...


no I dont know his address...in fact i dont even know which part of the country he lives...good idea though to send him flowers



Bettyboo said:


> I'm ok think the worst was the last two days i felt so rough, I couldn't get out of bed, even the light hurt my eyes and head, and i couldn't eat nowt either.
> 
> I'm back now, back to training on Monday, hopefully sore throat will have disappeared by then.
> 
> Hows you Ian?


I'm fine thanks Bets...did shouders and traps at gym today...all went well..not much else to report


----------



## SALKev

ibble obble black bobble ibble obble OUT!


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> im safe its dark here  mate...
> 
> does anyone have andys address? can you pm it to me if you do, was going *to send some flowers over and a get well note...*


*im really sick....* 

*Glad to have u back Bets.....*


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> hello are you a new spermer?


aka...Jamie Saegull:lol:


----------



## d4ead

sorry pelayo, i dont feel the same way about you.....


----------



## Guest

pcuzz78 said:


> Fvcking ey!!!
> 
> Although I cannot say I know the course 'all that bollox'
> 
> So as everyone tells llme your friendly, kind and generally decent bloke. Can I ask you loads of questions and
> 
> you give me the answers???? :thumb: :whistling:


Sorry forgot about our convo last night, yes if you must, ask away  :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> sorry pelayo, i dont feel the same way about you.....


 mg: mg: :crying: :crying: :huh: :sad:....I thought we had something.....Gutted.


----------



## d4ead

shush its a secret thing pel


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> shush its a secret thing pel


lips are sealed:wub:......................... :lol: :lol: :lol:

u feelin better anyway...back at the gym next week?


----------



## SALKev

This couple were in bed getting busy when the girl places the guys hand onto her pussy. "Put your finger in me..." she asks him. So he does without hesitation, as she starts moaning. "Put two fingers in...", she says. So in goes another one. She's really starting to get worked up when she says, "Put your whole hand in!". The guy's like, "Ok!". So he has his entire hand in, when she says moaning aloud "Put both your hands inside of me!!!". So the guy puts both of his hands in! "Now clap your hands..." commands the girl. "I can't", says the guy. The girl looks at him and says "See, I told you I had a tight pussy!".

:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Pelayo said:


> aka...Jamie Saegull:lol:


Lol nutter :tongue


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> lips are sealed:wub:......................... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> u feelin better anyway...back at the gym next week?


yup feeling ok looking forward to being back at the gym.

im just really tired all the time, it dont seem to matter how much or how little asleep i get im still tired.

beginning to get on my tits to be honest.


----------



## d4ead

thats me out of reps for the day my beautys, if i missed you im very sorry, love to yo all im off to work 

only 2.5 million reps behind big joe now


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> yup feeling ok looking forward to being back at the gym.
> 
> im just really tired all the time, it dont seem to matter how much or how little asleep i get im still tired.
> 
> beginning to get on my tits to be honest.


echenesha....really good...i was like that for a while...perked me up:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> mg: mg: :crying: :crying: :huh: :sad:....I thought we had something.....Gutted.


 soon as my backs turned...


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> soon as my backs turned...


s***!!....didn't see that comming.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> s***!!....didn't see that comming.....:laugh::laugh:


TARTBAG.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> TARTBAG.... :lol: :lol:


did we say we were exclusive? :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Evening sluts,.....

Now at work, its busy but not to stressfull


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Evening sluts,.....
> 
> Now at work, its busy but not to stressfull


warehouse? trukker? pie maker?


----------



## jamie seagia

hi guys


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> warehouse? trukker? pie maker?


I was told he was a felcha?


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Evening sluts,.....
> 
> Now at work, its busy but not to stressfull


Did you get Andrews address mate?


----------



## d4ead

Logistics

Exciting huh.....


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> hi guys


evening Flock Of.....:laugh: :lol:



pcuzz78 said:


> I was told he was a felcha?


...and a bloody good one at that!



d4ead said:


> Logistics
> 
> Exciting huh.....


beats packing teatowels..............


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Logistics
> 
> You told me you worked in a dairy plant:rolleyes:
> 
> Exciting huh.....


----------



## d4ead

And no to andys address


----------



## jamie seagia

alrite peeps opinions please got this last nite from a gud sorce































i thinkn this is good anyway just want opinions this sorse is 1 of the family so.


----------



## Guest

jamie seagia said:


> alrite peeps opinions please got this last nite from a gud sorce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thinkn this is good anyway just want opinions this sorse is 1 of the family so.


WHY DONT YOU POST IN THE STEROID SECTION???


----------



## d4ead

They would have more idea then us peeps jamie..

Id rather see pics of your scantily clad mrs (unless she's a minger)

What about you dan v0.5 what your birld like? And can we see her tits


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> They would have more idea then us peeps jamie..
> 
> Id rather see pics of your scantily clad mrs (unless she's a minger)
> 
> What about you dan v0.5 what your birld like? And can we see her tits


I like my balls attatched to my body mate LMAO


----------



## d4ead

Damn that sounds like a no, how about just a slightly provocotive shot???

That goes for the rest of you too..


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Damn that sounds like a no, how about just a slightly provocotive shot???
> 
> That goes for the rest of you too..


Just for you dead I'll post you one

up of my mrs tomorrow mate ok!

Hopefully it will be enough to make your balls twitch but

nothing

to revealing aas she would want to kill me!!!


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> Damn that sounds like a no, how about just a slightly provocotive shot???
> 
> That goes for the rest of you too..


Mines barely legal LMFAO as am I :innocent:


----------



## Guest

I hope no passers by (if there are any at 2.15am) can hear me watching tele, im watching Dorian Yates' Blood & Guts, from outside it would sound like im watching a gay p0rno.

"1 at a time man c'mon, squuuueeeeeezeeeee it!!! Nice and deeeeeeeep, lets get nasty"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Suits me dan v0.5 I don't like girls over 20... get 1 up of her in school uniform


----------



## d4ead

Unfortunatly my wifes past her sell by date  28 wow.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Unfortunatly my wifes past her sell by date  28 wow.


How old are you dead?


----------



## d4ead

Um can I take the 5th on that, or just lie and say somthing like 28.......


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Um can I take the 5th on that, or just lie and say somthing like 28.......


Your younger than me then!

Your another big fvcker for your age:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

I'm 6 years older then my wife mate.


----------



## d4ead

I'm very small for my age didn't start training till I was well past it unfortunatly


----------



## BigMutha

So Pete how do I join this Jizz Club?! Or are my raging good looks too threatening for the other members to handle 

And then there was Silence! :lol: Tumbleweed blows across the dusty western town lol


----------



## pcuzz

BigMutha said:


> So Pete how do I join this Jizz Club?! Or are my raging good looks too threatening for the other members to handle


Haha!!! Hello Russ and welcome!

Everybody this is Russ!

What best mate us be really friendly to dead, then

come on here again during daylight hrs and say hi again. You will see who are the main chracters and just lick **** basically!

Then if dead likes you after you probation period you may get an invite:whistling:

how you doing?

We all have send dead pictures of our wives, gf's. Semi naked of course to renew our membership!


----------



## d4ead

Or daughters if they fall into the legal age group


----------



## BigMutha

:lol: Hey Pete,Hey Dead :thumb:

Will naked photos of GF's suffice,I have a diiferent one every few days,if that's any good? :lol:

Not too great at rimming! I'll have to win you all over with my charm and small amount of comedic talent  :thumb:

Anyways like Madman Pedro says I'll pay a visit in Daylight hours really need zzzzz's now.....do you work nights like Pete Dead,is that why your on late or are you just an insomniac like me? :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Night worker mate, here till 6am


----------



## pcuzz

Dead and russ, either of you training today???

That's quiet impressive for russ! You seem

to be making a real effort there to become a

spunk bubble! It's a big thread matey and

loads of hearts and minds to win over!!

I imagine

you'll be up to it though! I've cut down

my usage during daylight hrs now! It's fine really quiet on here or people have just had enough of me


----------



## BigMutha

d4ead said:


> Night worker mate, here till 6am


Lol A busy boy then like Pete to be able to post on Ukm then!! Lol I want your jobs!!



pcuzz78 said:


> Dead and russ, either of you training today???
> 
> That's quiet impressive for russ! You seem
> 
> to be making a real effort there to become a
> 
> spunk bubble! It's a big thread matey and
> 
> loads of hearts and minds to win over!!
> 
> I imagine
> 
> you'll be up to it though! I've cut down
> 
> my usage during daylight hrs now! It's fine really quiet on here or people have just had enough of me


I'll try my best! Yeah gonna train Leg Day,but only light until I know my ankle can take more Iron 

Tbh yeah they've probably had enough of ya mate and your nonsensical ramblings!! :lol: Ok Boys I'll leave ya to your Hard Work posting on here!! Lol Is Dead another secret Mod Pete?!! Lol Night Boys better get a few hours kip or I won't get anything done tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

nope still on my week off training mate but raring to go next week


----------



## d4ead

secret mod me??? nah i can think of a few that would rather see the back of me.

i do have some awesome rep power though rofl

part of the membership rules state i must be repped daily pmsl


----------



## Tommy10

morning all...whose making the coffee and blending the shakes....:laugh:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning spermers.

Thank god it's Friday, got a fcukin cold and feel like 5hit, only trained legs so far this week. :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

zaxxx will you please get an avatar every time a page loads with you on it i try to work out whats wrong with my browser before i remember.

morning pel mate


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> zaxxx will you please get an avatar every time a page loads with you on it i try to work out whats wrong with my browser before i remember.
> 
> morning pel mate


 The misses took the camera with her when she left and I've only just bought a new one, when I get the right shot the jobs a good un.


----------



## Tommy10

so...me, rj and ian are the oldest on here?....


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Pelayo said:


> so...me, rj and ian are the oldest on here?....


 How olds that then?


----------



## Tommy10

ZAXXXXX said:


> How olds that then?


DILFS:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

There you go D4ead, the cat will have to do till I sort somthing else out


----------



## Tommy10

...had my cheerios, toast and bananas, protein shake, Glutamine....good to go....


----------



## Prodiver

Pelayo said:


> so...me, rj and ian are the oldest on here?....


I wish! 

Morning!


----------



## Dsahna

Morning pat:thumb:how is little H doing mate


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Morning pat:thumb:how is little H doing mate


He's great - very funny!


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha


----------



## IanStu

Morning spermalites....god its cold at work..I'm actualy shivering...my own fault...still in a T-shirt...

Wife anounced this morning that there is a party tonight at her parents house for her Dads birthday...I told her I wasnt going and we've had a big row.....oh well I'll have the house to myself...luxury


----------



## Bettyboo

Good morning spermers how are you all, I cant wait to get back to the gym lol im gonna try the 80kg dead lift challenge thing on Monday lol


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Morning spermalites....god its cold at work..I'm actualy shivering...my own fault...still in a T-shirt...
> 
> Wife anounced this morning that there is a party tonight at her parents house for her Dads birthday...I told her I wasnt going and we've had a big row.....oh well I'll have the house to myself...luxury


Thats the way ian mate:thumb:cant beat an empty house eh mateim guessing what youll be doing now that your veins are bulging with test ha ha you must notice other stuff now buddy


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Good morning spermers how are you all, I cant wait to get back to the gym lol im gonna try the 80kg dead lift challenge thing on Monday lol


Best of luck with the deads bets:wink:are you feeling any better mate?


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Best of luck with the deads bets:wink:are you feeling any better mate?


yeah feeling much better, having this weekend off just to make sure , as I still got a throat infection and stupid cough lol

Hows you hun?


----------



## IanStu

well been to gym and done back and bi's.........all went well...everything felt right...got a great pump and looked magnificent afterwards obviously :thumb:

how's everyone else getting on with their dreary little lives...anything to report...I know the answer I'm just being polite cause thats the sort of guy I am.....caring and giving...

By the way ya [email protected] only 1 person has repped me today....love and peace :cool2:


----------



## SALKev

anything interesting happening round this way today or am I going to have to hope my pen starts talking to me?


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> well been to gym and done back and bi's.........all went well...everything felt right...got a great pump and looked magnificent afterwards obviously :thumb:
> 
> how's everyone else getting on with their dreary little lives...anything to report...I know the answer I'm just being polite cause thats the sort of guy I am.....caring and giving...
> 
> *By the way ya [email protected] only 1 person has repped me today....love and peace * :cool2:


x2

it was you as well, cheers :thumb:

it won't let me rep you again mate..........not that i would anyway :lol:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> x2
> 
> it was you as well, cheers :thumb:
> 
> it won't let me rep you again mate..........not that i would anyway :lol:


LOL....its quiet in here today....but now I've arrived they're sure to start pouring in....although your appearance will likely have the opposite effect and could well send em scurrying back to the hovels they emerged from


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> yeah feeling much better, having this weekend off just to make sure , as I still got a throat infection and stupid cough lol
> 
> Hows you hun?


sound my fave ukm gal!!!just relaxing mate:thumb:im not working this weekend so its pure bliss for me till monday!!

Im rooting for you on the dl challenge tara,kick ass mate


----------



## IanStu

ffs....ive dropped 2 places in the charts today....its like when Samson had his hair cut...I can feel my strength fading away :stuart:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> LOL....its quiet in here today....but now I've arrived they're sure to start pouring in....although your appearance will likely have the opposite effect and could well send em scurrying back to the hovels they emerged from


well we'll know that if people do come out of their shells and start posting it was my charm and good looks (with a little bit of yours of course) that will have drawn them because there will be no other explanation other than that you were WRONG! :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> well been to gym and done back and bi's.........all went well...everything felt right...got a great pump and looked magnificent afterwards obviously :thumb:
> 
> how's everyone else getting on with their dreary little lives...anything to report...I know the answer I'm just being polite cause thats the sort of guy I am.....caring and giving...
> 
> By the way ya [email protected] only 1 person has repped me today....love and peace :cool2:


Ha ha great news on the monster session ian mate:bounce:keep it up bigman

:crying:i tried to rep you when i got up,at bait time,at dinner time,at afternoon tea break,at home time and just before*sob*its a twät ian:crying:,will keep trying till it lets me mate,the twät:lol:


----------



## d4ead

evening lovers


----------



## d4ead

im still getting the to many reps in 24 hours msg wtf i havnt given a rep since yesterday morning or did i??


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha great news on the monster session ian mate:bounce:keep it up bigman
> 
> :crying:i tried to rep you when i got up,at bait time,at dinner time,at afternoon tea break,at home time and just before*sob*its a twät ian:crying:,will keep trying till it lets me mate,the twät:lol:


lol...I was only kidding mate...its been a bitch with me...i'm sure it trys to stop me repping you...or someone is interfering with it to stop me!!!!!

Anyway I dont care if nobody ever reps me again.. 

Thats a big fat lie


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> im still getting the to many reps in 24 hours msg wtf i havnt given a rep since yesterday morning or did i??


yup thats what I'm getting all the time...I think we are being saboutaged


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> im still getting the to many reps in 24 hours msg wtf i havnt given a rep since yesterday morning or did i??





> 08-10-2009 09:08 PM d4ead


 :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

afternoon gents im here to attention hoar:lol: :lol:

only joking but if you feel like it theres some new pics of me in my profile :lol: :lol:

on another note how are we all doing?? :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

damn where the fuk have you been ryk???


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> damn where the fuk have you been ryk???


working working and working but with some blood and guts style training thrown in when possible to the point i was even squating using my brother on my shoulders one night as i couldnt make the gym:lol:

but i have some time off now so thought i best catch up with everyone as i have been going fvcking mad with bad withdrawal symptoms and i couldnt work out what it was till i logged back on here and then all my troubles went away:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> afternoon gents im here to attention hoar:lol: :lol:
> 
> only joking but if you feel like it theres some new pics of me in my profile :lol: :lol:
> 
> on another note how are we all doing?? :thumbup1:


just seen your new pics mate....major difference from your before pics...you realy have lost loads of fat and gained loads of muscle...you must be dead chuffed :thumb:

hows the coaching life going...you getting chance to train


----------



## d4ead

so your saying sal i have to wait untill 9.10 tonight before i can rep again


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> just seen your new pics mate....major difference from your before pics...you realy have lost loads of fat and gained loads of muscle...you must be dead chuffed :thumb:
> 
> hows the coaching life going...you getting chance to train


Hi Ian mate, coaching is fun but harder then i thought due to it being the most boring thing i have ever done lol (drive to london then back to southampton then back to london then back to southampton)

I do get chance to train but by the time i have got in from work,put the kids to bed, chatted with the missis and other various things -- it ends up me training at home at about 11pm wich isnt good well not for me:confused1:

how are things with you mate??


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> working working and working but with some blood and guts style training thrown in when possible to the point i was even squating using my brother on my shoulders one night as i couldnt make the gym:lol:
> 
> but i have some time off now so thought i best catch up with everyone as i have been going fvcking mad with bad withdrawal symptoms and i couldnt work out what it was till i logged back on here and then all my troubles went away:lol: :lol:


good to have you back mate, even though it may be for a few minutes? :laugh:



d4ead said:


> so your saying sal i have to wait untill 9.10 tonight before i can rep again


9:08 :wink:


----------



## d4ead

yeh we missed you ryk...... and yeh good pics, nice progress.

sal the perfectionist i was rounding up cvnt

hows my little ian and dan tonight??


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> good to have you back mate, even though it may be for a few minutes? :laugh:
> 
> 9:08 :wink:


LOL hi mate hope your well, few minutes??? im trying to get a few hours if the missis dont start moaning she wants me in bed (yeah right thats never gonna happen) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

im home alone, the mrs wont be home from work till about 6.30pm


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> im home alone, the mrs wont be home from work till about 6.30pm


quick do what i would do if mine was out and dig out a pair of her dirty knicks and beat one off whilst sniffing them:thumbup1:

of course its better to do it if shes still wearing said knicks..........


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Hi Ian mate, coaching is fun but harder then i thought due to it being the most boring thing i have ever done lol (drive to london then back to southampton then back to london then back to southampton)
> 
> I do get chance to train but by the time i have got in from work,put the kids to bed, chatted with the missis and other various things -- it ends up me training at home at about 11pm wich isnt good well not for me:confused1:
> 
> how are things with you mate??


Things are good mate thanks...my trainings going quite well....my not drinkings gone out the window though....I need it to calm my shattered nerves :lol:



d4ead said:


> yeh we missed you ryk...... and yeh good pics, nice progress.
> 
> sal the perfectionist i was rounding up cvnt
> 
> hows my little ian and dan tonight??


Little Ian is ok thanks deadly...hope you had some nice sleep between your [email protected]:laugh:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Things are good mate thanks...my trainings going quite well....my not drinkings gone out the window though....I need it to calm my shattered nerves :lol:
> 
> Little Ian is ok thanks deadly...hope you had some nice sleep between your [email protected]:laugh:


well i cant judge no one as although i dont drink i do consume around 15-20 benson and hedges a day:ban:


----------



## d4ead

i did ok ian went for short frequent bursts today rather then marathon runs ;P


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> yeh we missed you ryk...... and yeh good pics, nice progress.
> 
> *sal you are perfect and i love you mate*
> 
> hows my little ian and dan tonight??


how nice of you mate :thumb:



ryoken said:


> LOL hi mate hope your well, few minutes??? im trying to get a few hours if the missis dont start moaning she wants me in bed (yeah right thats never gonna happen) :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm good cheers, well tis not long enough but it will do for now  and im sure if the wifey doesn't want you....tell her most of the people on here will have you  that'll get her begging on her knees for your company (or something else :tongue: )!


----------



## d4ead

sal you are perfect and i really do love you mate....


----------



## jamie seagia

Bettyboo said:


> Good morning spermers how are you all, I cant wait to get back to the gym lol im gonna try the 80kg dead lift challenge thing on Monday lol


 good luck on monday and well done for getting back in there :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:


> They would have more idea then us peeps jamie..
> 
> Id rather see pics of your scantily clad mrs (unless she's a minger)
> 
> What about you dan v0.5 what your birld like? And can we see her tits


haha dead there is a pik in my pro ov my misses pmsl


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> sal you are perfect and i really do love you mate....


and I you buddy :beer:


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> how nice of you mate :thumb:
> 
> I'm good cheers, well tis not long enough but it will do for now  and im sure if the wifey doesn't want you....tell her most of the people on here will have you  that'll get her begging on her knees for your company (or something else :tongue: )!


I tried that and she said "thank fvck for that i might get a nights piece and wont have to pretend that im enjoying the sex with you":cursing:


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> I tried that and she said "thank fvck for that i might get a nights piece and wont have to pretend that im enjoying the sex with you":cursing:


teach her who's boss......you know the drill....:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

jamie seagia said:


> haha dead there is a pik in my pro ov my misses pmsl


yeh i did see, we want more revealing pics....


----------



## Guest

Evening spunkers


----------



## d4ead

evening dan v0.5


----------



## Bettyboo

i just just ran out of reps anyone i didnt rep whose around, remind me tomorrow x


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> yeh we missed you ryk...... and yeh good pics, nice progress.
> 
> sal the perfectionist i was rounding up cvnt
> 
> hows my little ian and dan tonight??


Awesome dead mate:thumb:hows things:wink:getting ready to fire on all cylinders on monday eh mate


----------



## Dsahna

ryoken said:


> well i cant judge no one as although i dont drink i do consume around 15-20 benson and hedges a day:ban:


X2 ryo,ive fùcked up bigtime mate...ive had afew tabs todaymoment of madness after the lass was being a moody .....:cursing:FCUK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Hola mi amigos....whats occuring...lots of love been thrown around....I see


----------



## Dsahna

Evening pel:wink:hows it going matey?


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Evening pel:wink:hows it going matey?


****ed off tbh, tried out a new gym after work, weight area was the size of a toilet, guys in pairs using the weights in , stood for 10 mins b4 I got on the cables!!!....only cause the cables were free...would never start a chest workout with cables!!!...talked to the manager, he said it was always like this....shuv yer free trial up ur anoooooooooooooooose:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ive done that before pel,i payed for a years membership and went..........ONCE!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ive done that before pel,i payed for a years membership and went..........ONCE!!!!!!


Thank God i never paid!!...a year D??? ****!!


----------



## Dsahna

I know!!!! I went and done chest mate and there was a couple of staff there and i was in need of a spot and the twät could see me struggle and didnt offer to help,twät!:laugh:i like the bedroom too much tbh ,even though its a huge temptation to just lay down and chill in kip mate:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> I know!!!! I went and done chest mate and there was a couple of staff there and i was in need of a spot and the twät could see me struggle and didnt offer to help,twät!:laugh:*i like the* *bedroom too much* tbh ,even though its a huge temptation to just lay down and chill in kip mate:lol:


hope u've opted for the loose boxers now... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

My market bought boxers are always loose ffsexcept around the lunchbox area....never enough room in that area for some reason mate:confused1:

:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> My market bought boxers are always loose ffsexcept around the lunchbox area....never enough room in that area for some reason mate:confused1:
> 
> :whistling:


*YOU TUBE:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

I know,ive no dignity mate ha ha


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> My market bought boxers are always loose ffsexcept around the lunchbox area....never enough room in that area for some reason mate:confused1:
> 
> :whistling:


MMMMMM! I know just what it's like! :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha i believe you patrick matehows things bigman?


----------



## Guest

Damn, sperm gets gayer.


----------



## Dsahna

Not by me dan im hetro as fcuk mate:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha i believe you patrick matehows things bigman?


Still on my weight/muscle thread.

Did you read it?


----------



## Dsahna

No ive missed it mate,ill check it out now


----------



## M_at

dan05 said:


> Damn, sperm gets gayer.


Not possible. Unless you're about to supply pics to prove me wrong.


----------



## d4ead

Well done ian my man, backing me up and giving me competition at 4th place.

Woot you go son.


----------



## Tommy10

morning all, mayhem here, my cousin, his kid, 2 labradors, the kids p***ed my mums couch, the pups p***in everywhere...im sittin here sippin my shake... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

You cant beat a right pìss up mate:thumbup1:

Ha ha morning mate


----------



## ryoken

Pelayo said:


> morning all, mayhem here, my cousin, his kid, 2 labradors, the kids p***ed my mums couch, the pups p***in everywhere...im sittin here sippin my shake... :lol: :lol:


Its not a p1ss shake is it -- like a true rolf harris style urine supplement drink:confused1:

Morning mate sounds like fun i think:lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> morning all, mayhem here, my cousin, his kid, 2 labradors, the kids p***ed my mums couch, the pups p***in everywhere...im sittin here sippin my shake... :lol: :lol:


sounds like a sketch from rab c nesbit tom... :lol:

do you have whiskey in your shake? :lol:

morning:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

morning all.....I'm meant to be at work but havent gone in yet....cant seem to get moving...I've made breakfast for everyone and now I'm back in bed hugging my laptop...

Guess you all have exotic and exciting plans for today


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> morning all.....I'm meant to be at work but havent gone in yet....cant seem to get moving...I've made breakfast for everyone and now I'm back in bed hugging my laptop...
> 
> Guess you all have exotic and exciting plans for today


morning zig....or are you zag? :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> morning all.....I'm meant to be at work but havent gone in yet....cant seem to get moving...I've made breakfast for everyone and now I'm back in bed hugging my laptop...
> 
> Guess you all have exotic and exciting plans for today


morning Ian

Not me lol, im just gonna train back later and thats it :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

RJ68 said:


> morning zig....or are you zag? :lol:


I'm gonna have to do some serious research to find out which one that is 



ryoken said:


> morning Ian
> 
> Not me lol, im just gonna train back later and thats it :thumbup1:


Nice, i did back yesterday...I never seem to get a pump in my back muscles in the way i do everywhere else though...dont know why that is


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I'm gonna have to do some serious research to find out which one that is
> 
> Nice, i did back yesterday...I never seem to get a pump in my back muscles in the way i do everywhere else though...dont know why that is


have you got a seated cable row machine with the triangle type handle???

as i only get a pump in my lats from overhand grip pull ups and then do a couple of drop sets on the cable row but i mean from like 80kg all the way till your struggling with 5kg all nice slow and controled and trust me your back will be pumped and pretty damn painfull too but in a lactic acid pump type pain:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> have you got a seated cable row machine with the triangle type handle???
> 
> as i only get a pump in my lats from overhand grip pull ups and then do a couple of drop sets on the cable row but i mean from like 80kg all the way till your struggling with 5kg all nice slow and controled and trust me your back will be pumped and pretty damn painfull too but in a lactic acid pump type pain:thumbup1:


Thanks Ry....I'll give that a go next week :thumb:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Thanks Ry....I'll give that a go next week :thumb:


oh yeah dont grip your thumbs round the bar either when doing the cable rows just use your fingers and keep your thumbs the same side as your fingers if that makes sense as i find it does help to keep the biceps out of it a bit more

I tend to do all my other back exerscises and then do the drop sets as a finisher and then walk out like im carrying carpets under each arm:lol:


----------



## d4ead

hey ian i reckon we will be the new number 1 and number 2 in a week......

up the spermsters...


----------



## d4ead

im off to lego land today after a quick shopping trip.. no sleep till tonight. ive swallowed 5 redbulls 4 cafein pills and 6 coffees i should be good to go, even if i have got a slight twitch...


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> im off to lego land today after a quick shopping trip.. no sleep till tonight. ive swallowed 5 redbulls 4 cafein pills and 6 coffees i should be good to go, even if i have got a slight twitch...


I love lego land its awsome:thumb:

If i swallowed that much caffiene i would be permanantly glued to the sh1tter all day twitching and sh1tting:lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> oh yeah dont grip your thumbs round the bar either when doing the cable rows just use your fingers and keep your thumbs the same side as your fingers if that makes sense as i find it does help to keep the biceps out of it a bit more
> 
> I tend to do all my other back exerscises and then do the drop sets as a finisher and then walk out like im carrying carpets under each arm:lol:


lol..i like your style...wish i was doing back today i wanna try it :thumbup1:



d4ead said:


> hey ian i reckon we will be the new number 1 and number 2 in a week......
> 
> up the spermsters...


lol....how the fvck did that happen...I feel a bit of a fraud being so high in the charts....seems to be so many more deserving of it...oh well i'll just have to suffer through


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha a fraud my ass ian,people rep you cos they like you ffs:thumb:.........anyone dosent like it,fùck them mate


----------



## d4ead

you mean were not repped because we have the best bodys and know the most about training and ass??????

bastards!


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha and some people actually moan about whos in the top ten,sad cùnts


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello Spermers whoohoo im better sore throat has gone yay! just a bit husky lol how is everyone.

d4ead enjoy your trip t0 lego land i have never been, the kids have and thoroughly enjoyed themselves.


----------



## Dsahna

Glad Your better super-bets:wink:


----------



## Tommy10

ryoken said:


> have you got a seated cable row machine with the triangle type handle???
> 
> as i only get a pump in my lats from overhand grip pull ups and then do a couple of drop sets on the cable row but i mean from like 80kg all the way till your struggling with 5kg all nice slow and controled and trust me your back will be pumped and pretty damn painfull too but in a lactic acid pump type pain:thumbup1:[/quote*]...luv cable rows...i get up to 70k and it kills...love it!!* :thumbup1:
> 
> *DO IT and Deads...WOOOOOOSH!!!*


----------



## ryoken




----------



## Tommy10




----------



## SALKev

helloooooooooooooooooooooo spunky spunkers


----------



## jamie seagia

hi sal ill be back just updating my jornal


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> hi sal ill be back just updating my jornal


whats ur journal called "Flock of....":lol: :lol:

seriously..what is it called?


----------



## jamie seagia

Pelayo said:


> whats ur journal called "Flock of....":lol: :lol:
> 
> seriously..what is it called?


jamies first ever cycle


----------



## Tommy10

...suppose u lot are with ur wifies and kids....somebody hook me up:laugh:


----------



## BigMutha

www.adultfriendfinder.com


----------



## d4ead

goooooood morning spermsters...


----------



## d4ead

i only got 2 reps yesterday, opps... maybe i shouldn't leave the board unattended all day...... when i said number 2 and number 3 i was picturing me being in front of ian not behind.

right im off to think about some semi humerus things to type to steal some reps back.


----------



## d4ead

curse you all for being asleep and leaving me all on my tod all morning.


----------



## d4ead

im soooo bored... cant believe its the first time images ive got to be here and im all alone


----------



## Dsahna

Im here matey


----------



## M_at

Hola boys


----------



## Dsahna

Owdy matt!


----------



## d4ead

jesus 3 hours later rofl and no good morning reps either rofl


----------



## Bermondse1

Morning all....waiting for my training date to call with a time for meeting up.


----------



## d4ead

morning matt honey


----------



## Bermondse1

I'd rep you Dead...but it won't let me.

Incidentally, anyone know the deal with 'flu jabs and steroids...we get offered them at work, and reading through the blurb, I noticed it claims you shouldn't have one if you're on steroids.


----------



## d4ead

really didnt know that...

thanks for the offer on the reps buddy its ok these things happen the rep system has a mind of its own..


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> im soooo bored... cant believe its the first time images ive got to be here and im all alone[/quote*]...i was all alone last nite when uze where snugged up with thw wifies*
> 
> *me too, Hey D*
> 
> *que tal chico?*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bermondse1 said:


> I'd rep you Dead...but it won't let me.
> 
> Incidentally, anyone know the deal with 'flu jabs and steroids...we get offered them at work, and reading through the blurb, I noticed it claims you shouldn't have one if you're on steroids.


Is that just a flu jab or a swine flu jab? Cause if it's the second one you should stear well clear anyway!

How's everyone doing this damp and cold Sunday? Ian I was struck speechless by the pic where you are smiling! Andrew, get better soon babe. Tara give the challenge a go, you may just surprise yourself. :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

gym bunny what weight has been decided upon? is it 80kg for you girls??


----------



## d4ead

if it is i might stand a chance if i pretend to be female just till the end of the competition.


----------



## d4ead

actually scratch that is tan and tara enter i dont stand a chance.


----------



## Bermondse1

Gym Bunny said:


> Is that just a flu jab or a swine flu jab? Cause if it's the second one you should stear well clear anyway!


Ordinary 'flu.


----------



## Dsahna

Hey dead,hey pel,hey bun,hey paul,hey ian,hey dan0.5,hey sal,hey andy,hey matt,hey pat,hey johnboy,hey maryallen,hey anyone:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Hey dead,hey pel,hey bun,hey paul,hey ian,hey dan0.5,hey sal,hey andy,hey matt,hey pat,hey johnboy,hey maryallen,hey anyone:lol:


HEY D..WHATS OCCURRING?????


----------



## Gym Bunny

d4ead said:


> gym bunny what weight has been decided upon? is it 80kg for you girls??


80kg and for those who can do high reps will rematch at 100kg. Nicole set the standard at 80kg for 20reps. Then MissBC managed 31reps! :rockon:

But only Nicole has a vid up. I'm off to see what I can muster this afternoon.

Hey Dash how you doing today?

@Bermondse1 had a wee look for you and it says the flu jab is offered to those with a weakened immune system which can be associated with long term steroid use. They're actually recommending it for gear users rather than warning them off.

I guess it depends on you.


----------



## Prodiver

Di you mean "what's going down?" Well I was earlier - maybe again later...

But off to lunch near London, soon...


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> HEY D..WHATS OCCURRING?????


Just sank a fcuking shake pel mate:thumbther than that today is a total mystery as to what is going to OCCUR!!!!! Proper columbo style mate:wink:


----------



## Bermondse1

Gym Bunny said:


> ]@Bermondse1 had a wee look for you and it says the flu jab is offered to those with a weakened immune system which can be associated with long term steroid use. They're actually recommending it for gear users rather than warning them off.
> 
> I guess it depends on you.


Hahaha...if I looked this scrawny on gear I'd want my money back! I'm not on gear so it's not a problem for me...but the leaflet at work did highlight steroids users should not have it...

That said it might be specific steroids rather than a general recommendation.


----------



## Dsahna

Bunny:thumb:i take it im dash:lol:ill get those pics up asap mate


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dsahna said:


> Bunny:thumb:i take it im dash:lol:ill get those pics up asap mate


 :thumb :You are indeedy! My dyslexia is coming thru in style today.

I'm so hungover people. Gonna try and drag my sorry ass out of bed to the gym later and see if I can sweat the tequila out. :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

You look like a tequila kinda gal bun!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Just sank a fcuking shake pel mate:thumbther than that today is a total mystery as to what is going to OCCUR!!!!! Proper columbo style mate:wink:


just sunk 2 bacon butties :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dsahna said:


> You look like a tequila kinda gal bun!!!! :thumb:


 :thumb: Fortunately I stopped before the dancing on tables thing seemed like a good idea.



Pelayo said:


> just sunk 2 bacon butties :thumb:


My god I'm drooling so much it hurts. :drool:


----------



## Dsahna

Cant beat bacon butties:thumbne of the tastiest things bacon

Shame ive got no bacon:crying:


----------



## Dsahna

Seriously though bun,at least you know when to stop mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dsahna said:


> Seriously though bun,at least you know when to stop mate:lol: :lol:


Hhahahahahha! Not always.


----------



## Dsahna

Lovely hol pics by the way bun


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dsahna said:


> Lovely hol pics by the way bun


Thank you! Have you put your pics up yet hmmmm?


----------



## Dsahna

Ill do it now:thumb:ha ha


----------



## M_at

Only because I've repped you too recently oh chesty one.

Edit: this was aimed at d4ead - didn't realise I wasn't on the last page


----------



## IanStu

well I've been to the gym and did some cardio  then afterward I weighed myself and I have put on 6lbs since last Sunday...I dont quite understand this as my diet is spot on and I realy struggle to gain weight...the most i ever gain is about 2lbs a month....so whats going on...it doesnt appear to be fat as my belly has gone down a bit...I know its not muscle as it cant grow that fast...so its gotta be water...waddaya think?


----------



## Bettyboo

Afternoon people how are you all x Hello GB how are you hun ?


----------



## WRT

I've run out of protein powder, I can feel the natty rage:cursing:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> well I've been to the gym and did some cardio  then afterward I weighed myself and I have put on 6lbs since last Sunday...I dont quite understand this as my diet is spot on and I realy struggle to gain weight...the most i ever gain is about 2lbs a month....so whats going on...it doesnt appear to be fat as my belly has gone down a bit...I know its not muscle as it cant grow that fast...so its gotta be water...waddaya think?


Afternoon bigman:thumb:

Mostly water ian,but its normal and the increase in bodyweight will enable you to lift more, which will pave the way for new growth mate

Its all good mate

Hows things buddy?


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> I've run out of protein powder, I can feel the natty rage:cursing:


I always order when ive only got a weeks worth left, that way you never get caught short


----------



## WRT

dan05 said:


> I always order when ive only got a weeks worth left, that way you never get caught short


Lol I usually do, will have to pop down to asda and buy the worlds best protein "maximuscle" £20 for a 2lbs tub:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Afternoon people how are you all x Hello GB how are you hun ?


Hello betsshould be back to full fitness now right mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Lol I usually do, will have to pop down to asda and buy the worlds best protein "maximuscle" £20 for a 2lbs tub:lol:


Id rather sh!t in a glass, blend it and drink it...if im honest :lol:

(discount-supplements are really quick. I ordered at 4.30 on thursday, was at my door 4.30 on friday)


----------



## WRT

dan05 said:


> Id rather sh!t in a glass, blend it and drink it...if im honest :lol:
> 
> (discount-supplements are really quick. I ordered at 4.30 on thursday, was at my door 4.30 on friday)


Could always just eat my spunk:lol:


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Could always just eat my spunk:lol:


Thats if Mak doesnt eat it first :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

WRT said:


> Could always just eat my spunk:lol:


These ruddy nattys and their thick tadpole filled manfat:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Hello betsshould be back to full fitness now right mate:thumb:


Yup back to normal whoohoo . Got a stupid cough though thats keeping me awake at night but i can live with that . i cant wait to get back to training and uni, well not looking forward to seeing a certain member of the group i have been put in at uni though, oh well grin and bear it.


----------



## WRT

Bettyboo said:


> Yup back to normal whoohoo . Got a stupid cough though thats keeping me awake at night but i can live with that . i cant wait to get back to training and uni, well not looking forward to seeing a certain member of the group i have been put in at uni though, oh well grin and bear it.


Grab and twist Tara, grab and twist.


----------



## Bettyboo

WRT said:


> Grab and twist Tara, grab and twist.


haha i will bear that in mind. Whats everyone up to today?


----------



## Tommy10

Booshed after running around the park with my nephew, give ma an hour in the gym anyday!


----------



## d4ead

well what do you know, hit the gym today with the mrs, she managed a 40kg squat which quit impressed me. She also pressed 39kg for 4 as well.

before you know it she will be chuffing protein shakes, and jabbin herself.... NOT


----------



## d4ead

i didnt do anything at the gym, just 20 mins of cardio on the x trainer.

oh and a 100 crunches.


----------



## Rob68

d4ead said:


> i didnt do anything at the gym, just 20 mins of cardio on the x trainer.
> 
> oh and a 100 *chrunchies*.


greedy git... :whistling:


----------



## BigMutha

Haha RJ68 your Worst Nightmare has come true I am now a Fellow Spunker:thumb:  :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the invite Guys,I look forward too contributing to the most intelligent thread on the forum  :thumb: :lol: :lol:

Hope everyone's having a chilled out relaxing Sunday,Anyways Hello from me to everyone :thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Welcome to sperm


----------



## BigMutha

ZAXXXXX said:


> Welcome to sperm


Thanks Zaxx :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Yup back to normal whoohoo . Got a stupid cough though thats keeping me awake at night but i can live with that . i cant wait to get back to training and uni, well not looking forward to seeing a certain member of the group i have been put in at uni though, oh well grin and bear it.


Theres always got to be one bets:thumbdown:

Still up for the challenge tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> well what do you know, hit the gym today with the mrs, she managed a 40kg squat which quit impressed me. She also pressed 39kg for 4 as well.
> 
> before you know it she will be chuffing protein shakes, and jabbin herself.... NOT


Hey bigman39k for 4 is fcuking great dead:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Welcome to manfat BIGMUTHAFÙCKA:clap: ha ha


----------



## Bermondse1

d4ead said:


> i didnt do anything at the gym, just 20 mins of cardio on the x trainer.
> 
> oh and a 100 crunches.


Dead...I hate to say it, but that training sounds very gay...and it seems like your wife's more man than you...I guess we know who wears the trousers in your home... :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Bermondse1 said:


> Dead...I hate to say it, but that training sounds very gay...and it seems like your wife's more man than you...I guess we know who wears the trousers in your home... :lol:


...how was ur training DATE berm1....


----------



## Bermondse1

Good, thanks.


----------



## Tommy10

Bermondse1 said:


> Good, thanks.


ok


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Theres always got to be one bets:thumbdown:
> 
> Still up for the challenge tomorrow:thumb:


Its gonna have to be tuesday cause there wont be anyone to video it at the gym, i might do it in the lab at uni and get them to film it.

im deffo up for the challenge, I cant wait to get back to the gym... :bounce:

Welcome to sperm, bigmutha x


----------



## Dsahna

Youve got my support taragood luck mate:wink:


----------



## SALKev

hi hi hi, i hope i can speak to you guys today.........what is this deadlift challenge by the way?? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

ill find it out for you and post the link there is one for male and females lol


----------



## SALKev

ooooooh ok, cheers Ms. T :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

200k for the guys

80k for the gals

Whoever gets the most reps from both wins sal

Theres devoted threads in the training section mate:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Here ya go spermers here are the links to both the guys and the womens dead lift challenge x

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/76311-80kg-female-deadlift-challenge.html#post1241278

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/74701-200kg-deadlift-challenge.html#post1210185


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> 200k for the guys
> 
> 80k for the gals
> 
> Whoever gets the most reps from both wins sal
> 
> Theres devoted threads in the training section mate:thumb:





Bettyboo said:


> Here ya go spermers here are the links to both the guys and the womens dead lift challenge x
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/76311-80kg-female-deadlift-challenge.html#post1241278
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/74701-200kg-deadlift-challenge.html#post1210185


cheers hotties :wub:


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Here ya go spermers here are the links to both the guys and the womens dead lift challenge x
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/76311-80kg-female-deadlift-challenge.html#post1241278
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/74701-200kg-deadlift-challenge.html#post1210185


and wheres the link for the NATTY Deadlift challenge:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Is there a natty comp too


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Is there a natty comp too


lol i think that is for everyone , i dont think there is a natty one ... do you think there should be?


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> lol i think that is for everyone , i dont think there is a natty one ... do you think there should be?


ofcourse!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Well it will be more of a challenge if your a natty wont it... Im gonna try it im natty


----------



## Dsahna

Maybe,if enough nattys request it,or they could just start their own comp thread


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Maybe,if enough nattys request it,or they could just start their own comp thread


i could always wipe the sweat of ur brow.. :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Maybe,if enough nattys request it,or they could just start their own comp thread


most of the girls taking part are natty though aint they?


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Maybe,if enough nattys request it,or they could just start their own comp thread


I would start one if I had ever deadlifted before :lol:

not that it would be anything special (opposite I'm thinking) of course :laugh:


----------



## M_at

There's no reason why a natural lifter couldn't take part in the 200k challenge - just there's likely a lot fewer natural lifters who can rep 200. Especially in the numbers needed to come anywhere decent in this challenge.


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> most of the girls taking part are natty though aint they?


are they... :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> There's no reason why a natural lifter couldn't take part in the 200k challenge - just there's likely a lot fewer natural lifters who can rep 200. Especially in the numbers needed to come anywhere decent in this challenge.


yea...anyone can take part....but lets face it...we all know we lift heavier with a little assistance.


----------



## Guest

Im up for the natty deadlift challenge!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Pelayo said:


> are they... :whistling:


Im not sure tbh, lol not a thing to ask really is it lol


----------



## Dsahna

Some of the lasses are on gear!


----------



## Bettyboo

Good film on Ch5 Ghostrider its on now lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Some of the lasses are on gear!


Hmm... lol oh well im gonna give it me best shot lol


----------



## M_at

dan05 said:


> Im up for the natty deadlift challenge!!!!!!!!!


Err?


----------



## Tommy10

dan05 said:


> Im up for the natty deadlift challenge!!!!!!!!![/quote*]....are u up for a urine sample then:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## Bettyboo

dan05 said:


> *Im up for the natty deadlift challenge!!!!!!!!!*


*....are u up for a urine sample then*

*
*

Yeah deffo ill **** in a pot to be tested, mind you i been on antibiotics and cortisone tablets for a bad chest.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Afternoon bigman:thumb:
> 
> Mostly water ian,but its normal and the increase in bodyweight will enable you to lift more, which will pave the way for new growth mate
> 
> Its all good mate
> 
> Hows things buddy?


yeah thats what i thought buddy...at least it shows that something is happening....and my appetite is still through the roof.

Roll on Tuesday :thumb:

Hope you are well mate....been a crap day for getting on here...had to do loads of stuff with wife and kids.. :confused1:

Hope you've had a nice break from work Dan


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> yeah thats what i thought buddy...at least it shows that something is happening....and my appetite is still through the roof.
> 
> Roll on Tuesday :thumb:
> 
> Hope you are well mate....been a crap day for getting on here...had to do loads of stuff with wife and kids.. :confused1:
> 
> Hope you've had a nice break from work Dan


it goes like that Ian, i gained 9lb in over a week, was bloated with all the extra calories and water...settled down after 3 weeks:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

dan05 said:


> Im up for the natty deadlift challenge!!!!!!!!!


wat can u dead lift dan


----------



## Tommy10

1.09...can't sleep.....


----------



## BigMutha

Pelayo said:


> 1.09...can't sleep.....


Turn the Computer off,might help!!!!!! LMAO sorry couldn't resist,I am about to tear myself away and get some sleep,problem is I normally switch to my Iphone in bed and just mean to look and then 4 hours later!! lol....So I can't talk!


----------



## Guest

jamie seagia said:


> wat can u dead lift dan


Not as much as you, the natty part was a joke lol


----------



## Tommy10

BigMutha said:


> Turn the Computer off,might help!!!!!! LMAO sorry couldn't resist,I am about to tear myself away and get some sleep,problem is I normally switch to my Iphone in bed and just mean to look and then 4 hours later!! lol....So I can't talk!


just turned it on.....tried sleeping but no joy.....i hate this!


----------



## BigMutha

Pelayo said:


> just turned it on.....tried sleeping but no joy.....i hate this!


Well your not alone Pelayo I have always found it hard to sleep aswell,damned envy people who's head just hits the pillow and they're out! Best thing to do is just stay in bed,close your eyes and perservere,normally takes me an hour or more but once Im asleep that's it comatosed! :lol: Doing stuff will just activate your brain again so makes it harder to sleep mate,at least for me anyway! You could always go the Way of the Drug!..mmm pills!


----------



## d4ead

Haha start working nights it does wonders for insomnia.

Hope you all well peeps


----------



## pcuzz

haha...

im here now people...how is everyone??

nobody missis me when i am not around for a few days do they!! im an emotional wreck right now you spunksters!!!


----------



## BigMutha

:lol: No thanks It was a very long time ago but I remember when I did nights in a hotel as a night porter,totally screws your days up and then if your on shifts and have to go back on days then nights again etc totally ****s your body clock up..walking zombie comes to mind :lol: I don't envy you and Pete.

And as for you Pedroso of course we missed you mat,like a ****ing huge hole in the head  :lol:

Well Night guys,I'll spare a thought for you both hard at work trying to look busy while posting on here while I'm sleeping  :lol: enjoy :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

but russ, you owe me at least 20 mins of your time before you sleep! i only just joined the party man.... :thumb:

dead, hows tricks your end bro? busy or steady? i just got home bout 10 mins or so ago. glas of grape juice:whistling: then a steady little sleep before that little monster wakes up for a nappy change!:laugh: :thumb: :bounce:



BigMutha said:


> :lol: No thanks It was a very long time ago but I remember when I did nights in a hotel as a night porter,totally screws your days up and then if your on shifts and have to go back on days then nights again etc totally ****s your body clock up..walking zombie comes to mind :lol: I don't envy you and Pete.
> 
> And as for you Pedroso of course we missed you mat,like a ****ing huge hole in the head  :lol:
> 
> Well Night guys,I'll spare a thought for you both hard at work trying to look busy while posting on here while I'm sleeping  :lol: enjoy :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

I am busy, its hard o post here, and chat on msn, yahoo and facebook... and now I have google talk to keep up with too


----------



## d4ead

Its real quite here tonight so I'm finding it harder then normal to stay awake


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Its real quite here tonight so I'm finding it harder then normal to stay awake


:lol:great, so your night is as busy as my night was:thumb:

glad your well though my man...really chuffed mate about your little girl, thats some story you know!

google talk, never used it! howis it? user friendly or what?

6am finish again??


----------



## d4ead

Google talk is as plain as dishwater mate, has zero features. Plaina and simple.


----------



## pcuzz

will have a look at that then..if its that simple i may be able to get on with it......lmao..


----------



## pcuzz

nite to all you spunk bubbles..babys calling...

i say this to one and all, take care and value your life.....

when its up its up!!

have a good day all of you


----------



## d4ead

Try it its free..

Ohh and yes 6am finish


----------



## d4ead

training drive by 

*training*

work out 1 sunday pm

xtrainer 20 mins

crunches 100x (5 x 20)

work out 2 monday am

*warm up*

x trainer 5 mins

*flat bench*

12 x 50kg

12 x 70kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 110kg

6 x 120kg

8 x 70kg

*incline bench*

12 x 50kg

8 x 70kg

5 x 90kg

4 x 110kg

*decline bench*

12 x 70kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 110kg

*cable crossovers*

8 x 27kg

8 x 27kg

8 x 27kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 1 hours

quality = poor (didn't fall asleep just dozed)

sex = x 1

quality = bollox

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

blood pressure = 135/71 HR 93

*emotional state*

wife = :whistling:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :|

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham and cheese

meal 3 = cheese on wholemeal bread

train

meal 4 = protein shake oats

meal 5 = beef steak brown rice mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake and oats

meal 7 = steak mince brown pasta

meal 8 = steak mince brown pasta

meal 9 = protein shake

train

meal 10 = casein shake

*other notes*

well first week back after a week out, didn't expect to set the world alight but it was an ok solid workout for me.

I fully intended to do another 100 crunches this morning but i was still in pain from the ones i did yesterday afternoon so they can wait till tomorrow.

still not sure what to do with my workouts, joe is yet to get back to me with his opinion.

the issue is simple i dont have time to do 2 muscle groups in a day so my choices are rougthly as follows.

do a workout every other day and spread the muscle groups over a week and a half.

work out every day and just have weekends off.

do 3 days a week and spread muscle groups over 2 weeks.

opinions are appreciated.

thanks for reading guys


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## M_at

Training? IN Sperm?


----------



## d4ead

BigDom86

natural *until wednesday*... want 5% off myprotein? use code MP16769


----------



## Cheese

Morning Spunk Pumpers.

I'm so fvckin tierd! Didn't get back till half one this morning and had to be up at 6am (so i got up at 7 and came in late). There was no point me coming in a my propper time i'd be doing even less work.... actually thats impossible.


----------



## jamie seagia

haha alrite chesse how was your weekend mate


----------



## Cheese

Heavy bud. Too heavy but thats it now i can knuckle down again. I haven't got anything else planned for a while so I can sort myself out, my course so far has been a waste and i'm pis5ed off with myself but i couldn't turn down a free golfing holiday in millionaires play ground.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol nope i wudnt eiver dont suppose you now the mak do you im trying to get photo shop i make reali good signature and quite a wiz with graffix so gonna start


----------



## Cheese

Whats the mak? (does that answer your question?)


----------



## jamie seagia

sorry who mak is on here every one says he photoshops his avi that any better for you .... or were i can get photo shop


----------



## Cheese

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/makaveli/

As if by magic... a link to Maks page.

Only problem for you my friend is that he is banned. He is probs just banned for a week or something then he'll be back.


----------



## Dsahna

Whys he banned?


----------



## Cheese

Dunno just found the link out for j and noticed he's banned


----------



## Bettyboo

ello me lurvlies how are ya all x


----------



## Cheese

Hi bets, hows things?


----------



## Bettyboo

Good ta, been for me walk this morning, am stuck to day cant get to the gym so doubling up tomorrow on legs and triceps, how goes it for you.


----------



## Cheese

I'm shattered, not going to the gym tonight cos it would be pointless i'll fall asleep on the bench.

Diets been crap for the last 3 days aswell so like i said no point going


----------



## Dsahna

Afternoo tara


----------



## ryoken

afternoon fellow sperm people,

man what a crap day i had yesterday -- went to work feeling crap, got a migraine most the day till i got home and the missis had cooked me a cod and sweet potatoe dinner wich we sat all romantic like at the table with candles etc,

then after eating it i felt a little off so we had an early night (no sex) but i woke at 3am chucked up all i had ate for dinner including my protein shake before bed and then felt fine so went back to bed!

got up this morning feeling a little dehydrated from being ill but still managed my breakfast, midmorning meal,lunch and my meal 10 mins ago :confused1:

i feel a bit off still, missis thinks she poisoned me but my thought are if it was food poisoning i would still be very sick and unable to hold any thing down so have reasured her it was probably the migraine i hope

sorry long post but thought i would share my crap day lol


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha ha sorry to hear that ry,sounds like your on the mend already though which is good mate

One thing though mate,what the fcuk is a romantic meal?:confused1:a different variety of parsley sauce or something??

I just cant seem to keep an appetite since starting aromasini also feel like a woman at her monthly worst,so i havent touched any AI today,feel abit better but i still need to keep gyno in check!!

So its have tìts and happiness or no tìts and be a TWÄT:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ha sorry to hear that ry,sounds like your on the mend already though which is good mate
> 
> One thing though mate,what the fcuk is a romantic meal?:confused1:a different variety of parsley sauce or something??
> 
> I just cant seem to keep an appetite since starting aromasini also feel like a woman at her monthly worst,so i havent touched any AI today,feel abit better but i still need to keep gyno in check!!
> 
> So its have tìts and happiness or no tìts and be a TWÄT:lol:


lol it wasnt romantic at all the missis kept farting and belching wich really put me off my dinner :lol: :lol: :lol:

i am still fighting some slight gyno i got off the oxy, well im blaming the oxy as i havent suffered gyno for ages lol, im on 2mgs of adex every day for a sensitive nipple but no lump thank god, i say its the oxy as cant see it being the test,tren,mast as i have run it before when using no ai and never had a problem!!

it has nearly stopped being tender:cursing:

I have got loads of letro but man thats a too harsher drug for me so wont be using it unless its really needed as it makes me suicidal,impotant, etc etc


----------



## Dsahna

Suicidal mate:thumb:thats the one mate:lol: :lol:

By the way your lass sounds more like my lass everyday mate ha ha


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Suicidal mate:thumb:thats the one mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> By the way your lass sounds more like my lass everyday mate ha ha


your lass dont like italian food does she????

lol mine eats like heaps of pasta and greens, garlic,onoins, salami, ------

infact she eats all the foods i hate and all the foods that make you never want to kiss her again:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Spaghetti bolognase mate?


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Spaghetti bolognase mate?


yeah thats the sort of stuff lol, i hate it and anything with pasta,garlic,parmasan cheese,onoins etc etc -- yuck my missis is vial:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Got to admit i fcuking hate that food too mate,cheese and tomatoes=pure ****e mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> Got to admit i fcuking hate that food too mate,cheese and tomatoes=pure ****e mate:thumbup1:


maybe we should put our feet down,man up and ban them from eating that rubbish in the house and tell them from now on its our rules and they do as there told:lol: :lol:

lets see wich one of us gets kicked out first i give myself 5 minutes wich would be the time it takes for my missis to realise i was being serious :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

morning spermsters


----------



## Dsahna

5mins is impressive ry,it would be a close call methinks:lol:

Morning dead!!! :thumb :just up like mate?


----------



## d4ead

yep, just up... first thing i read was an im from hacks, letting me know he was on the sh1tter and you 2 bitchin about our italian sub women


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> yep, just up... first thing i read was an im from hacks, letting me know he was on the sh1tter and you 2 bitchin about our italian sub women


lmfao morning mate:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Dan hows you , hello Ryo. Yuk belching and farting at the table bleugh not good is it.

I cant get my appetite back since i was ill strguggling with knocking a protein shake down is not good lol

Oh well roll on training then hopefully i will get the munches after lol


----------



## Dsahna

Excellent tara:thumb:what sort of women have we got taz ffs:lol:i bet you wouldnt go on like that mate ha ha


----------



## ryoken

Bettyboo said:


> Hiya Dan hows you , hello Ryo. Yuk belching and farting at the table bleugh not good is it.
> 
> I cant get my appetite back since i was ill strguggling with knocking a protein shake down is not good lol
> 
> Oh well roll on training then hopefully i will get the munches after lol


Hi Tara, hope you get your appetite back -- i hate it when i lose mine!


----------



## d4ead

ive never had one, i only eat cos i have too  never feel hungry


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> ive never had one, i only eat cos i have too  never feel hungry


man that sucks Dead, have you ever tried EQ????

that stuff had me eating like a madman lol, they say its good for lean gains but fvck me i ended up putting on loads of fat instead lmao:lol:


----------



## d4ead

no ive never tried it.


----------



## ryoken

d4ead said:


> no ive never tried it.


its good for apetite and great for vascularity but couldnt really say if its any good for gains as i ate too much sh1t lol:lol:


----------



## SALKev

is it right for a 14/15 year old to look like they should be on stage? :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

It depends whether or not they are competing I guess, and at what weight, why?


----------



## d4ead

yeh thats an odd statement to say out of the blue. yank kids at 14/15 always look huge.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol wats EQ


----------



## ryoken

jamie seagia said:


> lol wats EQ


Equipose --- Boldenone Undecylenate

its an steroid mate:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> It depends whether or not they are competing I guess, and at what weight, why?


No, he barely goes to the gym....and from what I've seen from him there, he has sh!t poor form and doesnt lift anything extraordinary (though for his height/weight i suppose it is)....he's about 2ft 4....maybe 5 I reckon?



d4ead said:


> yeh thats an odd statement to say out of the blue. yank kids at 14/15 always look huge.


welsh kids dont though :laugh: I reckon he has top notch genes....his brother wasn't quite to his standard but you could still tell...


----------



## ryoken

S-A-L said:


> No, he barely goes to the gym....and from what I've seen from him there, he has sh!t poor form and doesnt lift anything extraordinary (though for his height/weight i suppose it is)....he's about 2ft 4....maybe 5 I reckon?
> 
> welsh kids dont though :laugh: I reckon he has top notch genes....his brother wasn't quite to his standard but you could still tell...


hes about 2ft 4?????

wtf hes shorter then my 5 years old lmao??


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> hes about 2ft 4?????
> 
> wtf hes shorter then my 5 years old lmao??


abit of exagguration on my part..... :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Evening spermareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetos.....whats occuring.....


----------



## jamie seagia

ow i didnt now that i have just updated my jornal wat you guys think...


----------



## pcuzz

A.U.K update....

He's alive, he's well and he's got a house full of fellow musicians and he's having a ball so to speak.....

Think he's over the worst for now!

Reps to Andrew I do believe, my fellow forgotten

soul!!!


----------



## d4ead

thats great news thanks for letting us know mate....


----------



## Cheese

Glad to hear our fallen soldier is back up and fighting again.

Hopefully he will pop by and say hello before to long.

Morning fellas


----------



## Tommy10

Morning one and all....im aching....dodging everyone in this house...FLU epidemic!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning all, I sufferering from a right snotty nose at the moment my self


----------



## Cheese

Do you live with Pel? lol


----------



## d4ead

*training*

100 x crunches

30 mins x trainer

*relaxation*

sleep = 8 hours

quality = fuking good

sex = x 2

quality = better then nothing

w*nks = x 1

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = abdominal 30 mins (sorry josh nicked from you again)

blood pressure = 131/72 HR 84 (proff you recover quicker from cardio then weights)

*emotional state*

wife = :whistling:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :|

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 beef burgers 2 new potatoes mixed veg

meal 4 = protein shake oats

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 7 = protein shake

train

meal 8 = casein shake

*other notes*

sorry josh ive nicked yet another idea off you.

went ok considering how long its been since i did a cardio session. Im still breathing and walking so alls good.

Abs were still hurting after Sundays effort and doing the full 100 did make me puke a bit but i did have time to make it to the toilet so all is good.

i think my new schedule will be

day 1 = chest

day 2 = crunches and cardio

day 3 = back

day 4 = off

day 5 = shoulders

day 6 = crunches and cardio

day 7 = arms

day 8 = off

day 9 = legs

day 10 = off

repeat.

thats the plan unless i get a good criticism or other advice.

ps god i cant wait to be on gear again soon.


----------



## d4ead

sorry guys i run out of reps in my journal, you will have to wait until tomorrow to get hit either that or find the time to post in my place.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> 100 x crunches
> 
> 30 mins x trainer
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 8 hours
> 
> quality = fuking good
> 
> sex = x 2
> 
> quality = better then nothing
> 
> w*nks = x 1
> 
> quality = ok
> 
> sunbed = 0 mins
> 
> ems = abdominal 30 mins (sorry josh nicked from you again)
> 
> blood pressure = 131/72 HR 84 (proff you recover quicker from cardio then weights)
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :whistling:
> 
> kids = :bounce:
> 
> sex = :confused1:
> 
> life = :confused1:
> 
> overall = :|
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = 3 beef burgers 2 new potatoes mixed veg
> 
> meal 4 = protein shake oats
> 
> meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 6 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg
> 
> meal 7 = protein shake
> 
> train
> 
> meal 8 = casein shake
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> sorry josh ive nicked yet another idea off you.
> 
> went ok considering how long its been since i did a cardio session. Im still breathing and walking so alls good.
> 
> Abs were still hurting after Sundays effort and doing the full 100 did make me puke a bit but i did have time to make it to the toilet so all is good.
> 
> i think my new schedule will be
> 
> day 1 = chest
> 
> day 2 = crunches and cardio
> 
> day 3 = back
> 
> day 4 = off
> 
> day 5 = shoulders
> 
> day 6 = crunches and cardio
> 
> day 7 = arms
> 
> day 8 = off
> 
> day 9 = legs
> 
> day 10 = off
> 
> repeat.
> 
> thats the plan unless i get a good criticism or other advice.
> 
> ps god i cant wait to be on gear again soon.


*SEX X2...WIFE:whistling:?????*

*IM DOING MON, WED, FRI- full body workout over 3 days at the mo while i get stuck in to mt new job, i have to be careful with cardio, lose weight too quickly, so only do it in the summer- ready for the speedos:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> i have to be careful with cardio, lose weight too quickly,


cvnt :cursing:


----------



## Cheese

Pelayo said:


> *SEX X2...WIFE:whistling:?????*
> 
> *IM DOING MON, WED, FRI- full body workout over 3 days at the mo while i get stuck in to mt new job, i have to be careful with cardio, lose weight too quickly, so only do it in the summer- ready for the speedos:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*


Same here, when/if my body ever decides that it wants to put some weight on i would start walking up hill until then i'll put up with getting out of breath just looking at the stairs.:laugh:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> ps god i cant wait to be on gear again soon.


Know how you feel, planning new cycle for december at the moment.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> cvnt :cursing:


seriuosly, if i do cardio twice a week, i will prob drop 3-5lbs over 2 weeks, gotta hold on to my gains when i was bigger a few years ago, i ate fish, porridge and chicken for 6 weeks and lost a stone, then another half stone- took it too far!!


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Same here, when/if my body ever decides that it wants to put some weight on i would start walking up hill until then i'll put up with getting out of breath just looking at the stairs.:laugh:


cvnt x2 :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10

ZAXXXXX said:


> Know how you feel, planning new cycle for december at the moment.


me too...next monday:bounce:...Test/ D-bol:bounce:


----------



## d4ead

im off to bed love you all and leave you...

zaxxxx man im planning for December too.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> im off to bed love you all and leave you...
> 
> zaxxxx man im planning for December too.


sleep well big boy:thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Goodnight :confused1: mate.

I'm just carrying my cycle on until the end of the year, i was gonna stick to 12 weeks but fvck it.


----------



## pcuzz

That's the spirit cheese, that deserves reps later mate'

me too, going straight through till end of jan, but having middle to end of October and November test only so as to have a break, dec and jan

test and mast.

Gonna put some new pics up fri/sat. Jo-an had me posing last night but hadn't been to gym for 3 days so it will be interesting!

Will pass all regards onto andrew fellas and lasses..

Nite dead mate!!!

10 mins I'll be in my pit also


----------



## jamie seagia

nite guys


----------



## IanStu

morning freaks.....its Tuesday today.

that means my second jab this afternoon :scared: ...I'm hoping not to die this week as its not all its cracked up to be 

I'm nervous and worried about getting it right this time.

Just a quick question, when you aspirate and some bubbles come into the syringe where are they coming from....because I did it last week and there were a few tiny bubbles...I know they didnt come from inside the needle as I had pushed the liquid right to the end of it before I injected...so I'm a bit puzzled :confused1:


----------



## jamie seagia

no idea ianstu i had my second jab last nite my arm went numb lol ok now tho


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> morning freaks.....its Tuesday today.
> 
> that means my second jab this afternoon :scared: ...I'm hoping not to die this week as its not all its cracked up to be
> 
> I'm nervous and worried about getting it right this time.
> 
> Just a quick question, when you aspirate and some bubbles come into the syringe where are they coming from....because I did it last week and there were a few tiny bubbles...I know they didnt come from inside the needle as I had pushed the liquid right to the end of it before I injected...so I'm a bit puzzled :confused1:


The bubbles come from the needle and needle fitting - you can never expel all the air because of hysteresis in the plunger. They're nothing to worry about as long as you aspirate correctly and don't push them or gear into a bloodvessel.

When you've swabbed the site and let it dry, slide the needle in slowly but definitely using a pen type hold. Take your time. Only the first millimetre will pr**k.

If you should touch a nerve and get a twinge, just pull out, press on the site with a tissue, and start again in a while.

If you get a dull ache sensation, you may have touched a minor bloodvessel - but just leave the needle in for now.

When you've slid the needle in an inch, pull it back just 1 millimetre to open the point inside the muscle.

Then aspirate: hold the needle fitting with your other fingers and pull back a gradation or so on the plunger for a few seconds. This is easily enough time to reveal any blood in the needle top or syringe if you're in a vessel. Ignore any bubbles.

If there's no blood, inject slowly and smoothly. Relax and don't squeeze the barrel too hard- you'll stop the plunger moving! Don't be afraid to pause if you feel you need to.

If you get blood on aspiration, pull out and press a tissue on the wound. Hold the syrine needle down and expel just the blood. Cap the needle and go again somewhere else in a while.


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> no idea ianstu i had my second jab last nite my arm went numb lol ok now tho


what made you choose your arm to inject...and by arm do you mean your delts


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> The bubbles come from the needle and needle fitting - you can never expel all the air because of hysteresis in the plunger. They're nothing to worry about as long as you aspirate correctly and don't push them or gear into a bloodvessel.
> 
> When you've swabbed the site and let it dry, slide the needle in slowly but definitely using a pen type hold. Take your time. Only the first millimetre will pr**k.
> 
> If you should touch a nerve and get a twinge, just pull out, press on the site with a tissue, and start again in a while.
> 
> If you get a dull ache sensation, you may have touched a minor bloodvessel - but just leave the needle in for now.
> 
> When you've slid the needle in an inch, pull it back just 1 millimetre to open the point inside the muscle.
> 
> Then aspirate: hold the needle fitting with your other fingers and pull back a gradation or so on the plunger for a few seconds. This is easily enough time to reveal any blood in the needle top or syringe if you're in a vessel. Ignore any bubbles.
> 
> If there's no blood, inject slowly and smoothly. Relax and don't squeeze the barrel too hard- you'll stop the plunger moving! Don't be afraid to pause if you feel you need to.
> 
> If you get blood on aspiration, pull out and press a tissue on the wound. Hold the syrine needle down and expel just the blood. Cap the needle and go again somewhere else in a while.


thanks Pat..I'll be following that exactly :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Hope all goes well today ian mate:thumb:,the bubbles seem to come from some sort of reverse pressure because if you aspirate really hard the gear does something really strange and bubbles appear everywhere

Be careful bigman:wink:


----------



## Prodiver

Dsahna said:


> Hope all goes well today ian mate:thumb:,the bubbles seem to come from some sort of reverse pressure because if you aspirate really hard the gear does something really strange and bubbles appear everywhere
> 
> Be careful bigman:wink:


Morning!

If you aspirate really hard you get cavitation! The bubbles are then vaccua and will disappear when you release the plunger.


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hope all goes well today ian mate:thumb:,the bubbles seem to come from some sort of reverse pressure because if you aspirate really hard the gear does something really strange and bubbles appear everywhere
> 
> Be careful bigman:wink:


thanks Dan....i plan on being super careful this time :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

great advice i had 2 secound in my delts wasnt so bad lil sting due to the swab i think


----------



## M_at

I'm not using but just reading that description from Pat makes we nervous.

Can I pay someone to do it for me come the day? :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Id do if for free matt


----------



## jamie seagia

M_at said:


> I'm not using but just reading that description from Pat makes we nervous.
> 
> Can I pay someone to do it for me come the day? :lol:


just get a buddy to do it for you mate


----------



## M_at

That's a long drive for something I should be able to do myself.

I just need to get over the nerves when I am finally in a position to inject myself.


----------



## IanStu

right i just done second jab...I seem to be alive :thumb:

didnt realy go perfectly...I just couldnt pull the plunger out to aspirate it was just solid...and had to push realy hard to inject...and I mean like with the full strength of my arm....I think I might get smaller syringes...I have 5ml ones and they are pretty big.

anyway I decided that if I had been in a vein I would have been able to pull it out more easily so I decided to inject....it was realy hard to push the plunger in...could hardly move it so took about a minute to inject it all. When I pulled it out a load of blood shot out took about 5 minutes to stop bleeding :confused1:

I know I havent got this quite right yet but I'm considering this an improvement on last week as I didnt lose conciseness:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

AWESOME IAN MATE!!!!! :clap: :bounce: :clap:sounds good mate,it sometimes takes me 5mins to inject 4ml+ ian,with rests in betweenwelldone mate:wink:

Ps start posting your workouts up,it really helps to motivate you mate


----------



## IanStu

Thanks Dan....

I did legs earlier today....it was the best leg session I've ever had i think...did loads of squats and for some reason my knees didnt hurt....so felt great after.

I'll think about posting proper training details like the rest of you do


----------



## Dsahna

Great news ian:wink:seeing the benefits already

Nowt to lose mate!!


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> right i just done second jab...I seem to be alive :thumb:
> 
> didnt realy go perfectly...I just couldnt pull the plunger out to aspirate it was just solid...and had to push realy hard to inject...and I mean like with the full strength of my arm....I think I might get smaller syringes...I have 5ml ones and they are pretty big.
> 
> anyway I decided that if I had been in a vein I would have been able to pull it out more easily so I decided to inject....it was realy hard to push the plunger in...could hardly move it so took about a minute to inject it all. When I pulled it out a load of blood shot out took about 5 minutes to stop bleeding :confused1:
> 
> I know I havent got this quite right yet but I'm considering this an improvement on last week as I didnt lose conciseness:thumbup1:


Well done! Don't worry about blood coming from the wound after injection - you just went through a minor bloodvessel on the way in.

You're right - 5 ml syringes are more difficult to push, though for some big amounts they're necessary. Don't hold the body of the syringe tightly with your fingers or you'll stall the plunger - hold the needle top.

Don't forget to pull the needle back 1 mm when it's right in to clear the needle tip - then aspiration should be easy.

Make sure the gear's warm too. Put the phial under your armpit for a while or in a cup of hot water. Swab the top before drawing up! Some makes of gear are simply very viscous and really need a 21 needle.


----------



## Prodiver

M_at said:


> That's a long drive for something I should be able to do myself.
> 
> I just need to get over the nerves when I am finally in a position to inject myself.


When the time comes I'll teach you - it's easy!

Anyone wants teaching (if they're not too far away) or talking through injecting over the phone PM me.


----------



## pcuzz

Well done Ian...

Your alive! Hoe many pints of blood would you say you lost??lol

perhaps you may be better with 2ml's but as I said personally I find them

too small especially when going in glute, I cannot

twist my torso to hold it with both hands so it's all done

1 handed unless in quad!

Pat on the back though mate!!

Great advice again from you Pat..

Evening all.. College time...


----------



## d4ead

evening spermers


----------



## Bettyboo

OMg i nearly fried myself on the sunbed thing tday. I used exelorator cream and it made me burn like fcuk, it cooled down after i had to go and buy some cocoa butter cream, go in the toilets in towm and rub it in everywhere.

I know it said tingle but christ, result is lovely brown tan, and i smell nice haha

how is every one, oh i trained legs today and im in agony lol


----------



## d4ead

i think were all ok.

well just about


----------



## Bettyboo

Good glad to hear it. you working tonight ?


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Id do if for free matt


Lol what other services do you offer for free pmsl


----------



## Tommy10

Evening SunkDumps.....Betty..I'm aching too from my shoulder/ Tri session last nite....

shattered...food and Tv for me


----------



## Bettyboo

Pelayo said:


> Evening SunkDumps.....Betty..I'm aching too from my shoulder/ Tri session last nite....
> 
> shattered...food and Tv for me


Ouch not good, i got tris and biceps tomorrow


----------



## d4ead

off to work


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> off to work


awww buddy...dont 4 get yer sarnies


----------



## BigMutha

How's Everyone? I'm as bored as ****!! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> Lol what other services do you offer for free pmsl


Ooooooh laa laaa:devil2:many for one so gorgeous tara:wink:ha ha


----------



## Dsahna

Hows zee big mudda fukka this evening!!!!


----------



## BigMutha

Dsahna said:


> Hows zee big mudda fukka this evening!!!!


Lol Very Bored! Might have an early night just to escape it! What about you Big D what are you up to this fine evening?


----------



## d4ead

Were all in a cue for you tara honey....

But shush don't tell the mrs next time you talk to her.


----------



## Dsahna

BigMutha said:


> Lol Very Bored! Might have an early night just to escape it! What about you Big D what are you up to this fine evening?


Oiling up my abs mate:wink:you should see them,like a fcuking mountain range mate:thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

evening all, im recovering from an awsome chest and tri workout, :thumb:


----------



## BigMutha

Dsahna said:


> Oiling up my abs mate:wink:you should see them,like a fcuking mountain range mate:thumbup1:


lol,you doing it yourself I always get a Beautiful nubile young virgin to oil me up!! :lol: :lolAnd female ones before you ask!! :lol: )


----------



## Dsahna

X2 ryoglad to hear it mate,hope all is well:thumb:its beauty sleep time again,night all


----------



## BigMutha

Night Mate


----------



## Dsahna

BigMutha said:


> lol,you doing it yourself I always get a Beautiful nubile young virgin to oil me up!! :lol: :lolAnd female ones before you ask!! :lol: )


I forgot to say a mountain range under an ocean of shìte mate


----------



## d4ead

Dsahna said:


> Oiling up my abs mate:wink:you should see them,like a fcuking mountain range mate:thumbup1:


Oh yes a pic is a must.


----------



## ryoken

Dsahna said:


> X2 ryoglad to hear it mate,hope all is well:thumb:its beauty sleep time again,night all


night mate


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> I forgot to say a mountain range under an ocean of shìte mate


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ...u should do stand up D:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

Good night everyone.

Where's my fellow night stalkers?


----------



## pcuzz

Haha!!!!

Stalking you in slience dead....

How is everyone and everything??

Really excited

about posting my progress pics, must of put on 4lbs in what, say 10 weeks!!!


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Good night everyone.
> 
> Where's my fellow night stalkers?


dediacted my new avi and sig to u D4ead:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Cheers for the visitor message pel...

Luckily my little girl takes after me and not her mom lol

how's you??


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Haha!!!!
> 
> Stalking you in slience dead....
> 
> How is everyone and everything??
> 
> Really excited
> 
> about posting my progress pics, must of put on 4lbs in what, say 10 weeks!!!


 :thumb: :thumb :...lets see....


----------



## d4ead

Hey guys.... haha awesome pel.... reps when I get in. Tshirt is a nice touch mate..

Hey pete mate been a while you got a quite one at work mate??


----------



## BigMutha

How you two justify it work is beyond me:lol: :lol:

They pay you to post on here!! :lol:


----------



## BigMutha

Pete you tart! Where's that £150k you owe me??


----------



## BigMutha

pcuzz78 said:


> Haha!!!!
> 
> Stalking you in slience dead....
> 
> How is everyone and everything??
> 
> Really excited
> 
> about posting my progress pics, must of put on 4lbs in what, say 10 weeks!!!


When are you posting them Pete and are you gonna put them in your 5 weeks in thread?


----------



## d4ead

Haha well I don't get paid much mate barley 27p a minute.

That's 54p a minute on a Sunday though.

I seem to have it a little easyer then big pete though.


----------



## BigMutha

d4ead said:


> Haha well I don't get paid much mate barley 27p a minute.
> 
> That's 54p a minute on a Sunday though.
> 
> *I seem to have it a little easyer then big pete though*.


I seriously don't think that's possible Dead!!Not unless you don't move,at all!! :lol: Ok mate well I'm gonna crash so i'll leave you to your cough..work..cough!! :lol:


----------



## WRT

Fancy a bum?


----------



## d4ead

Man up you poff tom,

save that **** for kate, oh and matt, dmcc, andy, pat, dan (he says he's just pretending but we all know) and the likes.


----------



## pcuzz

Hey folks... The [email protected] are working me so hard here my bloody fingers are almost bleeding!!!

Pics, gonna put them up Saturday or Friday! Kore than likely Saturday when I come back from the land of nodd!!!

Bigmutha, I work bloody hard mate! Do

you know how demanding it is to keep my wife satisfied!! I'm glad to come

to work for a break lol!

Yes, will add them on end of my 5 week thread, but edit the title slightly. Don't worry russ, I'll send you a link bro!

Actually, thankfully were really flat out here so no chance of being laid off just yet!

Still going college! Going we and flying through theory and practical.

More importantly I'm enjoying it which for me is a teal bonus. First test result 47 out of 50!!!

Your not busy then dead?? Steady away your end??


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Haha well I don't get paid much mate barley 27p a minute.
> 
> That's 54p a minute on a Sunday though.
> 
> I seem to have it a little easyer then big pete though.


Dead lmfao....

What's that all about big pete? Did you see my 5 weeks in thread?

You know what Russ calls me (bigmutha) twig man.......


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> Man up you poff tom,
> 
> save that **** for kate, oh and matt, dmcc, andy, pat, dan (he says he's just pretending but we all know) and the likes.


Lol you man up you girl, demand sex from your wife and if she refuses do it anyway! Kate doesn't like anal, front bum only:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Bored out of my tiny (yes I accept that) mind


----------



## d4ead

Unless jw pulls somthing out the bag ill have him soon, been slowley getting closer all week. Another week or so and he's mine


----------



## pcuzz

What so your dead quiet there tonight ha!

Is that what they call rep whoring in a

covert way???

I'll help you out!lol


----------



## d4ead

Haha, wrt you know my mrs never refuses.. the closest thing I get is 'can you wait till I'm asleep'

Yeh got busy for a few mins there, was on the phone to a mate then had to go to lunch then had a chat with a few peeps. Only just had the time to check back here.


----------



## pcuzz

What a life ha!

I've just done a little bit of lower back here at work! Got a right pulp on so much so I feel a

bit sick lol!!!

Anyway, busy again after this break so this is me signing out people!

Catch you all later an have good sleep or a good morning


----------



## d4ead

Night all, I won't post this morning as I have to be up early for dom. Have a great day and don't forget to rep me. ;P

Dan, ian, j, love you boys


----------



## Dsahna

Love you dead:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Dead,you fcuking wish i was fcuking gay mate:lol:


----------



## Cheese

Have you ever seen rhino's shaggin :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Only gal rhinos jay:lol:


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> Have you ever seen rhino's shaggin :whistling: :lol:





Dsahna said:


> Only gal rhinos jay:lol:


that just reminds me of a song ----

you and me baby aint nothing but mamals so lets do it like they do on the discovery channel

:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha


----------



## ryoken

morning all,

has any one got one of those memory foam mataresses and are they any good??

as im having real trouble at the moment as im finding the bigger i get (no im not trying to be vain im being serious lol) i tend to cut off the blood supply in my arms if i lay on my side and it is really hard to get a decent nights kip even on a £400 materess, but have been told the memory foam ones are awsome for releiving pressure from you body/limbs etc

anyone else suffer with this problem????

Sorry for my bad spelling


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> morning all,
> 
> has any one got one of those memory foam mataresses and are they any good??
> 
> as im having real trouble at the moment as im finding the bigger i get (no im not trying to be vain im being serious lol) i tend to cut off the blood supply in my arms if i lay on my side and it is really hard to get a decent nights kip even on a £400 materess, but have been told the memory foam ones are awsome for releiving pressure from you body/limbs etc
> 
> anyone else suffer with this problem????
> 
> Sorry for my bad spelling


Morning lads!

Some speak highly of memory foam matresses, but I don't like them as once they've "set" it's actually harder to turn over so you tend to be more static.

I've given up buying conventional matresses from bed shops at exorbitant prices. I simply go to a plastic foam shop in London or Ipswich and buy a foam matress of the size I want in a ticking cover for about £150.

They offer several firmnesses - I always have the second firmest - and they can laminate a softer layer on each side, as I had for my guest room matress.

They last very well, but can be thrown out if and when they get really manky. I've had 3 over the last 15 years and they've been excellent.

Guests always say how well they sleep, and so do I.

The bodybuilders' problem of pins and needles isn't curable I think, but I get it least when I'm mobile on my nice firm matress.


----------



## Dsahna

It happens to me all the time ryo!!!,i sleep on my side everynight too,but havent tried those mattresses though mate


----------



## Dsahna

Morning patrick:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> Morning lads!
> 
> Some speak highly of memory foam matresses, but I don't like them as once they've "set" it's actually harder to turn over so you tend to be more static.
> 
> I've given up buying conventional matresses from bed shops at exorbitant prices. I simply go to a plastic foam shop in London or Ipswich and buy a foam matress of the size I want in a ticking cover for about £150.
> 
> They offer several firmnesses - I always have the second firmest - and they can laminate a softer layer on each side, as I had for my guest room matress.
> 
> They last very well, but can be thrown out if and when they get really manky. I've had 3 over the last 15 years and they've been excellent.
> 
> Guests always say how well they sleep, and so do I.
> 
> The bodybuilders' problem of pins and needles isn't curable I think, but I get it least when I'm mobile on my nice firm matress.


Thanks Patrick i will look into this as it will save me money and trouble from the sounds of it, :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> Thanks Patrick i will look into this as it will save me money and trouble from the sounds of it, :thumb:


A number of my guests have bought foam matresses after staying.

Once you get used to sleeping on a firm matress you'll never want a soft one - my back's never been a problem since I threw out my expensive orthopaedic box-spring job and got a firm foam slab.

Look up plastic foam shops in Yellow Pages and find a local one that does them in ticking covers. Best thing is they roll up without damage for getting them home in the car, so no delivery charge...


----------



## ryoken

Prodiver said:


> A number of my guests have bought foam matresses after staying.
> 
> Once you get used to sleeping on a firm matress you'll never want a soft one - my back's never been a problem since I threw out my expensive orthopaedic box-spring job and got a firm foam slab.
> 
> Look up plastic foam shops in Yellow Pages and find a local one that does them in ticking covers. Best thing is they roll up without damage for getting them home in the car, so no delivery charge...


I have to admit even my expensive orthopaedic matress gives me back trouble more then a cheapy one so i will definatly be looking at getting foam one like you have suggested, it would be so nice to get a decent nights sleep without all the turning and uncomfortable back:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

ryoken said:


> morning all,
> 
> has any one got one of those memory foam mataresses and are they any good??
> 
> as im having real trouble at the moment as im finding the bigger i get (no im not trying to be vain im being serious lol) i tend to cut off the blood supply in my arms if i lay on my side and it is really hard to get a decent nights kip even on a £400 materess, but have been told the memory foam ones are awsome for releiving pressure from you body/limbs etc
> 
> anyone else suffer with this problem????
> 
> Sorry for my bad spelling


ye hi lads that happens to me lol

wake up threw the nite a lot and try feel me arm its like its been cut off haha just flopps pmsl

im having trouble big time sleeping im up and down ***sing say every half hour any ideas y ?


----------



## Dsahna

You must drink lots mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Did you pis5 the bed at your mates house one time?

You could be phsycologically damaged!


----------



## Guest

Memory foam mattresses are the dogs dangly bits tbh, im still in mine.... I have been diagnosed with a terrible illness today 

man flu!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Cheese

*HANG IN THERE SOLDIER!!*

I'm going to by a memory foam mattress soon going for a 3" memory foam top layer with a 5/7" bottom layer (depending on how far the budget will stretch)

I was going to change my bed but though "why" you only lie on the mattress.


----------



## WRT

dan05 said:


> Memory foam mattresses are the dogs dangly bits tbh, im still in mine.... I have been diagnosed with a terrible illness today
> 
> man flu!!!!! :cursing:


Same here mate:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Same here mate:cursing: :cursing:


Sore throat, cough, achey joints??


----------



## Cheese

You need some of this, chilli cures colds... FACT! :thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

looks good cheese im hungry now and i do drink lotsof water as im taken dbol tho is this rite to **** al the time


----------



## Cheese

Yeah you have to drink lots of water but if i was you i would smash the water and then not have to much the last few hours before you go to bed.


----------



## jamie seagia

fanx man


----------



## ryoken

booooooooooooooooom im back from training my legs and i feel great/fvcked/pooped/ all at the same time -- i managed to throw up when doing 160kg calf raises for 20 reps too so its all good lmao, havent done legs for a fair bit but i got 170kg for 10 reps on squats so dead chuffed as i really thought i was gonna suck :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> booooooooooooooooom im back from training my legs and i feel great/fvcked/pooped/ all at the same time -- i managed to throw up when doing 160kg calf raises for 20 reps too so its all good lmao, havent done legs for a fair bit but i got 170kg for 10 reps on squats so dead chuffed as i really thought i was gonna suck :thumbup1:


Not bad for a gremlin......nice one mate...I keep trying to throw up when I'm doing squats as its macho...but nothing happens:confused1:

i did my legs yesterday...most intense sessh ever and they are fvckin killing me today...plus i got real bad PIP in my right quad as well...lol...i'm hobblin around..I look like an idiot....nowt new there I hear you say


----------



## Dsahna

Great stuff ry:thumb:sounds like a great workout mate

Evening ian matesounds like your legs are going to explode into new growth mate:wink:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Not bad for a gremlin......nice one mate...I keep trying to throw up when I'm doing squats as its macho...but nothing happens:confused1:
> 
> i did my legs yesterday...most intense sessh ever and they are fvckin killing me today...plus i got real bad PIP in my right quad as well...lol...i'm hobblin around..I look like an idiot....nowt new there I hear you say


 lol trust me Ian chuck in some high rep calf raises and really push through the screaming burning in the calfs and you will end up either feeling sick or maybe being sick as the lactic acid gets a little too much to take well it did for me but i had an ape (my gym partner) pushing me like a madman:lol:

you could pin delts mate, or im sure Patrick will back me up when i say pecs are very easy and one of the most painless areas i have ever pinned infact if you can get past the whole needle in the chest thingy its my favourite place to pin:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

ive got legs tonite hoping to smash my PB on leg press and squats im nearly racking the weights in my gym on the machines now so gonna have to see wat else to do chop and change i think

ian did it hurt jabing ur quads becoz i have to do them pretty soon as done my delts and bum so.... and ry looks like you had a good 1 mate i will update later in my jornal


----------



## SALKev

i love you


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Great stuff ry:thumb:sounds like a great workout mate
> 
> Evening ian matesounds like your legs are going to explode into new growth mate:wink:


Hi Dan....well they feel like they are gonna explode at the moment....

I'm still putting weight on like crazy....anything I can do to cut down the water retention?



ryoken said:


> lol trust me Ian chuck in some high rep calf raises and really push through the screaming burning in the calfs and you will end up either feeling sick or maybe being sick as the lactic acid gets a little too much to take well it did for me but i had an ape (my gym partner) pushing me like a madman:lol:
> 
> you could pin delts mate, or im sure Patrick will back me up when i say pecs are very easy and one of the most painless areas i have ever pinned infact if you can get past the whole needle in the chest thingy its my favourite place to pin:thumbup1:


Chest sounds scary mate...dont think my pecs are deep enough...the needle would pop out the other side..into my lungs or better still straight into my heart .

I may think about doing delts though..just seems like it might be a bit awkward...I'll do 1 more quad injection then have a rethink:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

didnt now you could do chest woooow well i wont be doing that for quite some time dont reli like jabbing but its gotta be done lol


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> ian did it hurt jabing ur quads becoz i have to do them pretty soon as done my delts and bum so....


yesterday hurt more than last weeks....but was still quite bearable...hurts like fvck today though:confused1:



S-A-L said:


> i love you


Oh dear...unrequited love.


----------



## jamie seagia

IanStu said:


> yesterday hurt more than last weeks....but was still quite bearable...hurts like fvck today though:confused1:
> 
> Oh dear...unrequited love.


 have you done there b4 if you have maybe its scar tisue iv never been jabed there you think ill be ok for it:confused1:


----------



## Dsahna

Just eat as clean as possible ian mate,try not to worry about it too much because there are benefits bigman


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Hi Dan....well they feel like they are gonna explode at the moment....
> 
> I'm still putting weight on like crazy....anything I can do to cut down the water retention?
> 
> Chest sounds scary mate...dont think my pecs are deep enough...the needle would pop out the other side..into my lungs or better still straight into my heart .
> 
> I may think about doing delts though..just seems like it might be a bit awkward...I'll do 1 more quad injection then have a rethink:thumbup1:


delts are a little awkward as they are one handed wich is why i mentioned pecs as you can use both but it is a little scary the first time as the whole pulp fiction scene comes to mind although the chance of you actually going through and hitting bone is minimal lol as you go for the fleshier part or even bring your arm in to bunch up your pec first:cool2:

as for water retention mate, keep the salt low and water intake high -- failing that you could use adex at a low dose if its getting to much Ian:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> Oh dear...unrequited love.


i had to look that up....and i still dont get it......thanks....


----------



## jamie seagia

i dont realy have a big chest just yet its 42" lol strong tho i will grow over the next 12 week im sure of it as my food intake is good at the mo


----------



## BigMutha

dan05 said:


> Memory foam mattresses are the dogs dangly bits tbh, im still in mine.... I have been diagnosed with a terrible illness today
> 
> man flu!!!!! :cursing:


x2 Blocked up more than the M25 in Rush hour and have gone deaf in left ear!! WTF is that about?! :lol:


----------



## SALKev

BigMutha said:


> x2 Blocked up more than the M25 in Rush hour *and have gone deaf in left ear!! WTF is that about?*! :lol:


thats where the spunk i sent you went mate


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> have you done there b4 if you have maybe its scar tisue iv never been jabed there you think ill be ok for it:confused1:


yes did there last week...I didnt pin in the same place moved a few inches north......only way to see whats its like is to try it mate



Dsahna said:


> Just eat as clean as possible ian mate,try not to worry about it too much because there are benefits bigman


Thanks Dan...my diet is pretty good...but my appetite has gone berserk i cant stop eating...I usualy take all my meals for the day in little tupperware boxes to work...but last few days i've eaten the lot by lunch time so having to take double the amount....

plus I'm a very naughty boy..I've been drinking quite alot:blink:...but i dont think the cals from a few glasses of wine can be that significant...can they:rolleyes:



S-A-L said:


> i had to look that up....and i still dont get it......thanks....


Muppet :lol:


----------



## BigMutha

S-A-L said:


> thats where the spunk i sent you went mate


You ****er!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> delts are a little awkward as they are one handed wich is why i mentioned pecs as you can use both but it is a little scary the first time as the whole pulp fiction scene comes to mind although the chance of you actually going through and hitting bone is minimal lol as you go for the fleshier part or even bring your arm in to bunch up your pec first:cool2:
> 
> as for water retention mate, keep the salt low and water intake high -- failing that you could use adex at a low dose if its getting to much Ian:thumbup1:


yeah I'm trying to do that mate..with the water and salts....I'm not going to use adex unless it gets absolutely ridiculous and I become a giant sphere..then I will


----------



## Dsahna

Eat plenty though ian,you will grow like fcuk mate,and the vein...OHHH THE VEIN MATE!!!! :clap:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yeah I'm trying to do that mate..with the water and salts....I'm not going to use adex unless it gets absolutely ridiculous and I become a giant sphere..then I will


sounds like a good plan to me as no point in using meds if not needed -- wish i didnt but i grow boobs without adex:lol:


----------



## IanStu

I tell you what...couldnt concentrate at work today as I was feeling so horny...I dont wanna get to graphic but I've got a semi 100% of the time..spent a large portion of the day looking at porn which made things worse....I gotta control myself:wacko:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> I tell you what...couldnt concentrate at work today as I was feeling so horny...I dont wanna get to graphic but I've got a semi 100% of the time..spent a large portion of the day looking at porn which made things worse....I gotta control myself:wacko:


lmao welcome to the world of uncontrolable random boners and unquenchable hornyness:lol: :lol:

its awsome though i love it:thumb:

Edit:i meant i love my uncontrolable boners not yours lmao


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> Muppet :lol:


look who's talking :laugh:



BigMutha said:


> You ****er!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> I tell you what...couldnt concentrate at work today as I was feeling so horny...I dont wanna get to graphic but I've got a semi 100% of the time..spent a large portion of the day looking at porn which made things worse....I gotta control myself:wacko:


good to be a teen once again, eh? :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

well im off to make some food and then watch a film with the missis, wont be about for a bit as im doing 4 days of 12 hour shifts again damn it lol, so will catch up soon, love you all and have fun:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha keep control ian:devil2:


----------



## Dsahna

Later ry mate


----------



## SALKev

ryoken said:


> well im off to make some food and then watch a film with the missis, wont be about for a bit as im doing 4 days of 12 hour shifts again damn it lol, so will catch up soon, love you all and have fun:thumb:


love you too mate, take it easy  x


----------



## d4ead

well ian im pleased to report that doms first jab went perfectly  and he dont know what your problem was hehehehe


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> I tell you what...couldnt concentrate at work today as I was feeling so horny...I dont wanna get to graphic but I've got a semi 100% of the time..spent a large portion of the day looking at porn which made things worse....I gotta control myself:wacko:


*that will be me from Monday* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



S-A-L said:


> good to be a teen once again, eh? :bounce:


*cheeky but funny:lol:* :lol:


----------



## d4ead

;P


----------



## Prodiver

ryoken said:


> l...
> 
> you could pin delts mate, or im sure Patrick will back me up when i say p*ecs are very easy and one of the most painless areas* i have ever pinned infact if you can get past the whole needle in the chest thingy its my favourite place to pin:thumbup1:


Yes - pecs are a good and safe site because you can use both hands - providing you're scrupulously sterile as you wouldn't want to suffer a disfiguring abscess there. But that goes for all sites really.

And Ian - you'd never get through your ribs and the cartilage without a very long needle and alot of force. Any anyway, you inject into the belly of the pec at about 45 degrees.


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> Yes - pecs are a good and safe site because you can use both hands - providing you're scrupulously sterile as you wouldn't want to suffer a disfiguring abscess there. But that goes for all sites really.
> 
> And Ian - you'd never get through your ribs and the cartilage without a very long needle and alot of force. Any anyway, you inject into the belly of the pec at about 45 degrees.


I just... couldnt lol


----------



## Tommy10

think this theads got contageous germs...in bed with the swetas n aches...Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest

Pelayo said:


> think this theads got contageous germs...in bed with the swetas n aches...Grrrrrrrr


Me too!! Feels like someones hammering my head from the outside and having a party on the inside..


----------



## Tommy10

dan05 said:


> Me too!! Feels like someones hammering my head from the outside and having a party on the inside..


Sperm should be quarantined til further notice:whistling:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> well ian im pleased to report that doms first jab went perfectly  and he dont know what your problem was hehehehe


Oh well thats just great...surely I'm not the only one who plunges into a death like coma...am I :confused1:

well done Dom...smartass


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> Oh well thats just great...surely I'm not the only one who plunges into a death like coma...am I :confused1:
> 
> well done Dom...smartass


my first time on Sunday...will have the paramedics on standby!


----------



## Tommy10

mornig folks...wheres the nightshifters>


----------



## MXD

Moonin 

Pecs are an awesoome site ime.


----------



## Tommy10

MXD said:


> Moonin
> 
> Pecs are an awesoome site ime.


ime?

workin today Mr?


----------



## Cheese

In my experience.

I've never tried them and couldn't tbh, it would feel like i was administering insulin straight into the heart.... Pulp Fiction esque


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> In my experience.
> 
> I've never tried them and couldn't tbh, it would feel like i was administering insulin straight into the heart.... Pulp Fiction esque


im jabbin for the first time this weekend....think im gonna hit the glutes...got some good links to videos...idiots guide!


----------



## Cheese

Excited/scared/unsure... i was all of these the first time but its nothing to worry about.

What are you taking... test e?


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Excited/scared/unsure... i was all of these the first time but its nothing to worry about.
> 
> What are you taking... test e?


Test 400, i jab a week, gonna do it on sundays, gonna do with d-bol for first 2 weeks then carry on the Test for 10 weeks, kind nervous about the jab not the Test, im stuck at 14'8...want to hit the 15+ mark and stay there, funny though...i always wanted to be 14'7...that was the goal a year ago


----------



## Cheese

Haha, you have the bug just like 95% of the other blokes on here mate. 14'8 is a good weight can't wait to reach that 14 is my goal at the moment but when i hit that target i'll be after 15 no doubt.

Teast 400 can leave you a bit sore/swollen for a few days as far as i remember. Tren is by far the worst i've taken though.

Pip severity depends on how thick the oil is (there are other factors), something like test propianate is very fluid and is no problem at all but the TNT i'm on is like treacle, not nice!


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Haha, you have the bug just like 95% of the other blokes on here mate. 14'8 is a good weight can't wait to reach that 14 is my goal at the moment but when i hit that target i'll be after 15 no doubt.
> 
> Teast 400 can leave you a bit sore/swollen for a few days as far as i remember. Tren is by far the worst i've taken though.
> 
> Pip severity depends on how thick the oil is (there are other factors), something like test propianate is very fluid and is no problem at all but the TNT i'm on is like treacle, not nice!


all goobildygook to me pal but i have a great source so got expert help:thumb:....BIGOREXIA....14'8 is a good weight...im 6'1....but 15'3 would be better:thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I like it (BIGOREXIA), suffered from it since I started training :thumb: .

Got to 15'10 at 5ft 11" ( off cycle) and the next target is 16'7, test and tren for Christmas please.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Oh and I forgot ,and some decca as well please Mr Claus, thank you


----------



## Cheese

Right I'm going to post picture of my food today... I don't know if i'll carry it on after work but i'll try.

For breakfast at 6:30 I had 1 scoop of protien, 2 whole eggs, 100g Oats and 200ml of milk. (No photo)

9:00 Cornish Pasty and 500ml orange juice


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Keep eating pasties and 14 stone will be easily achieved :lol:


----------



## Cheese

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Thats the plan, keep watching... you'll see it gets better. This is an extra snack that i through in every few days if i'm hungry before my 10:00am meal.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Whot do you have at 10:00am big mac and fries because the chippies closed :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Right I'm going to post picture of my food today... I don't know if i'll carry it on after work but i'll try.
> 
> For breakfast at 6:30 I had 1 scoop of protien, 2 whole eggs, 100g Oats and 200ml of milk. (No photo)
> 
> 9:00 Cornish Pasty and 500ml orange juice


Oh bugger....I wish I hadnt seen that pasty...I'm so hungry at the moment...I just cant get full....it looks delicious :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Don't you just hate me, I can eat sh!t and still keep my stomach chisselled year round. Maccy's is for tea anyway :lol:


----------



## MXD

Nopes no work lol 

Wish I was 14 7 lol boo you whore.

I want mceggmuffin nom


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Don't you just hate me, I can eat sh!t and still keep my stomach chisselled year round. Maccy's is for tea anyway :lol:


 I could eat anything and not get fat when I was younger too, wait till your in your thirties


----------



## Cheese

Salmon and salad. 10am meal


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Salmon and salad. 10am meal


I prefered the pasty


----------



## Cheese

Me too but i have to silence my critics lol 

On a side note - I owe lots of reps to people but i'm taking ages to recharge, they're on the way.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> On a side note - I owe lots of reps to people but i'm taking ages to recharge, they're on the way.


same here.....will do everyone when I can :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello everyone:thumb:goodbye everyone:crying:

Break over already:eek:


----------



## Cheese

Meal number four - Pineapple cottage cheese and a jacket spud :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Diets looking good to me jay:wink:


----------



## Chris1

Just thought I'd update quickly.

Did my first jab yesterday :thumb:

Simples really


----------



## Cheese

13:30 Piece of turkey and a quiche.


----------



## M_at

Chris1 said:


> Just thought I'd update quickly.
> 
> Did my first jab yesterday :thumb:
> 
> Simples really


When's the next one then?


----------



## Chris1

21st. Can't wait.

Want to go again now!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone on your first jab mate:beer:


----------



## Cheese

*To Infinity and Beyond*


----------



## Cheese

Same picture as the otherday because i couldn't be ar5ed to resize and compress basically the same pic as yesterday.

Now i'm going home, i might try and post my meals this evening to.

Thanks Dan mate. I think its looking pretty good but i'm open to criticism! 

I think a noob to this diet stuff could get an idea of how to eat from this.

16:15 Chilli and rice


----------



## Dsahna

Better than mine jay:thumbup1:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> 13:30 Piece of turkey and a quiche.


 You've got a thing about savoury pastry haven't you


----------



## IanStu

Chris1 said:


> Just thought I'd update quickly.
> 
> Did my first jab yesterday :thumb:
> 
> Simples really


well done mate :thumbup1:

well I went to the gym earlier and did shoulders....it was fantastic...I had great strength...increased all my weight on every exercise and did more sets than usual....when I finished I still had tons of energy...normaly I'm gasping...I felt like I could do it all again...I had a ridiculous pump...couldnt stop looking at myself..lol...I feel realy great...I wish I had done gear years ago...oh well better late than never

I think it should be prescribed on the NHS to all men over 40...its amazing :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

Thats awesome news ian:clap:im so happy for you mate:thumb:welldone!!!!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Nice one Ian, I'm nearly there (40) and you just cannot beat feeling like your in your late teens again when on cycle can you :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

all reps given out, if i missed ya im very sorry.


----------



## Dsahna

Hows wore dead:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Thats awesome news ian:clap:im so happy for you mate:thumb:welldone!!!!





ZAXXXXX said:


> Nice one Ian, I'm nearly there (40) and you just cannot beat feeling like your in your late teens again when on cycle can you :thumb:


Thanks lads...I'm walking on air today....each day it gets better and better :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

din dins


----------



## Chris1

Nice one Ian, it is an amazing feeling.

I feel on top of the frigging world!!!! Long may it continue!


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> well done mate :thumbup1:
> 
> well I went to the gym earlier and did shoulders....it was fantastic...I had great strength...increased all my weight on every exercise and did more sets than usual....when I finished I still had tons of energy...normaly I'm gasping...I felt like I could do it all again...I had a ridiculous pump...couldnt stop looking at myself..lol...I feel realy great...I wish I had done gear years ago...oh well better late than never
> 
> I think it should be prescribed on the NHS to all men over 40...its amazing :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:





d4ead said:


> all reps given out, if i missed ya im very sorry.


..*u got me...THANKS D* :thumb:



IanStu said:


> Thanks lads...I'm walking on air today....each day it gets better and better :thumb:





Chris1 said:


> Nice one Ian, it is an amazing feeling.
> 
> I feel on top of the frigging world!!!! Long may it continue!


*Reading all the above comments has got me chompin at the bit to do my first jab on Sunday................YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*

*whats everyones current weight- goal weight post cycle??*

*im 14'8...wanna hit 15'3:thumb:*


----------



## Dsahna

I could do with reaching 18st 2 or 3 but im losing fat at the moment so its doubtful!


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> I could do with reaching *18st 2 or 3* but im losing fat at the moment so its doubtful!


defo no missionary with u D:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1

I'm in at 19 stone currently at 6ft 3ins.

I would like to be maybe a lean 20 stone post cycle, but that will be hard. I would imagine if I lean out as well I will maybe gain 0.5 stone.

Pelayo mate, I can not emphasise how much you should read Prodivers sticky on Injecting. He talked me through it and it went a dream. I have very little to no PIP either. Just a dull pain, which is only natural after stabbing an inch long needle into my leg lol.

Reps when re-charged :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Chris1 said:


> I'm in at 19 stone currently at 6ft 3ins.
> 
> I would like to be maybe a lean 20 stone post cycle, but that will be hard. I would imagine if I lean out as well I will maybe gain 0.5 stone.
> 
> *IM 6'1.....UR HUGE!!*
> 
> Pelayo mate, I can not emphasise how much you should read Prodivers sticky on Injecting. He talked me through it and it went a dream. I have very little to no PIP either. Just a dull pain, which is only natural after stabbing an inch long needle into my leg lol*....WILL DO, CHEERS* :thumb:
> 
> Reps when re-charged :thumb:


----------



## Chris1

Now I'm big mate,

soon I will be huge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Chris1 said:


> Now I'm big mate,
> 
> soon I will be huge!!!!!!!!!!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## jamie seagia

fukin ell chris im 12stone your 8 stone heaveyer that is big man


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> defo no missionary with u D:lol: :lol:


Hmmm ...missionary doesnt happen as often as it used to mate:lol:if it does then my triceps have to take the weight for the whole 2 minutes:thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

And I'm 6 ft and 20 stone... :laugh:


----------



## Chris1

I shall get bigger than you Patrick!!! Better get on the weetabix.

I think it is a goodish weight to go into a first cycle, maybe I could have been leaner, but I wasn't going to waste anymore time!

I know what you me Dshana, I can't manage it myself for very long. More dips needed me thinks


----------



## Tommy10

Prodiver said:


> And I'm 6 ft and 20 stone... :laugh:


Defo no missionary with you:whistling:


----------



## Prodiver

Chris1 said:


> I shall get bigger than you Patrick!!! Better get on the weetabix.
> 
> I think it is a goodish weight to go into a first cycle, maybe I could have been leaner, but I wasn't going to waste anymore time!
> 
> I know what you me Dshana, I can't manage it myself for very long. More dips needed me thinks


You'll certainly outsize me soon! Watch the Weetabix - keep the protein levels up though!


----------



## Chris1

Protabix 

Not sure about outsizing you Patrick, you were massive when I last saw you. Try my best though in a healthy competative kinda way. See how I look in Jan for those drinks :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver

Chris1 said:


> Protabix
> 
> Not sure about outsizing you Patrick, you were massive when I last saw you. Try my best though in a healthy competative kinda way. See how I look in Jan for those drinks :thumb:


Proportionally, for your height, you're going to be bigger than me and HUGE - and you'll love it! :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Congrats to ianstu for regaining his rightfull position ahead of me in the top 10.

Ianstu the 3rd highest reputation on ukm

Reps when I can good buddy


----------



## pcuzz

ive put 497 new pics of myself up if you want a laugh

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/76984-5-weeks-updated.html

opinions appreciated, be nice and reps to follow.....


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Just repped me load all over you bunch, enjoy


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*warm up*

100 x crunches

*shoulder press*

10 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*lateral raises*

12 x 45kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

12 x 60kg

*front raises*

12 x 10kg

8 x 12.5kg

8 x 12.5kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 4 hours

quality = poor

sex = x 0

quality = nothing

w*nks = x 1

quality = ok hey its lasted 4.25 hours!!!

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 0 mins

blood pressure = 128/74 HR 86

*emotional state*

wife = :cursing:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :cursing:

life = :confused1:

overall = :confused1:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = chicken ham and cheese 4 eggs whole meal pasta

meal 3 = casein protein and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast wholemeal pasta

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

meal 6 = protein shake

train

meal 7 = casein shake

*other notes*

ok went ok i guess no great weights shifted but ok.


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> ive put 497 new pics of myself up if you want a laugh
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/76984-5-weeks-updated.html
> 
> opinions appreciated, be nice and reps to follow.....


yes yes pete you look fantastic we get the idea now.. damn rep whores are everywhere..


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Congrats to ianstu for regaining his rightfull position ahead of me in the top 10.
> 
> Ianstu the 3rd highest reputation on ukm
> 
> Reps when I can good buddy


thanks mate....didnt last long though...back to 4th already


----------



## Cheese

You've hardly been on here and you still managed to over though him for a while!

Mine are on the way ian, i'm spent at the moment.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> You've hardly been on here and you still managed to over though him for a while!
> 
> Mine are on the way ian, i'm spent at the moment.


I owe so many people reps and i'm trying to get to them all but its hardly letting me do anyone...so please be patient folks i'll get to everyone in the end

yeah I know I havent been on much...this test is playing havoc with my UKM life....when I switch the computer on now all I wanna do is look at porn....but I'm gonna try and get on more as obviously this thread will die without my glittering prescence


----------



## Cheese

Hahaha, you got it bad mate.

My tren has fully kicked in now. I can tell cos i woke up twice in the night in a pool of sweat.

Going to have to increase the water intake to replenish. I need waterproof sheets!!!

My ass is still killing for Tuesdays Jab, I might do a delt shot tonight to give my backside a rest. I don't fancy sitting out the train journey on saturday on one cheek.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> yes yes pete you look fantastic we get the idea now.. damn rep whores are everywhere..[/quote*]...Lookin good P...fanbloodytasatic in fact:thumb:*


----------



## IanStu




----------



## Cheese

Common side effect of tren is night sweats! litterally a pool of water around me, was that bad the once i had to move onto the missus's side of the bed. She wasn't happy cos i sweat all over her when i dropped back off lol.

My spots are acting up again to. I had clear skin for the first time in years when i came back from florida in August, now i'm a teenager again, I'm just lucky they don't effect my face.

You can also get tren cough, if you inject to fast it causes some people to cough for a few minutes.

And then theres tren/test flu, where you have mild flu like symptoms for a few days after a jab.

Once your use to the sides you don't get phased by them but during your first few courses you will get paranoid and this "is this right?"

Post injection pain (PIP) is another one. I tried to tell you about this the other day but i think i lost you.

Basically different steroids come in different oils or even water. Water disperses very fast and gives little pain. The thicker the oil the more pain you will experience (as a rule and in my experience).


----------



## Dsahna

Morning all:thumb:

Ha ha ian,i fcuking knew that was the reason for you not being around as much:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> yes yes pete you look fantastic we get the idea now.. damn rep whores are everywhere..





IanStu said:


> I owe so many people reps and i'm trying to get to them all but its hardly letting me do anyone...so please be patient folks i'll get to everyone in the end
> 
> yeah I know I havent been on much...this test is playing havoc with my UKM life....when I switch the computer on now all I wanna do is look at porn....but I'm gonna try and get on more as obviously this thread will die without my glittering prescence





Cheese said:


> Common side effect of tren is night sweats! litterally a pool of water around me, was that bad the once i had to move onto the missus's side of the bed. She wasn't happy cos i sweat all over her when i dropped back off lol.
> 
> My spots are acting up again to. I had clear skin for the first time in years when i came back from florida in August, now i'm a teenager again, I'm just lucky they don't effect my face.
> 
> You can also get tren cough, if you inject to fast it causes some people to cough for a few minutes.
> 
> And then theres tren/test flu, where you have mild flu like symptoms for a few days after a jab.
> 
> Once your use to the sides you don't get phased by them but during your first few courses you will get paranoid and this "is this right?"
> 
> Post injection pain (PIP) is another one. I tried to tell you about this the other day *but i think i lost you.*
> 
> Basically different steroids come in different oils or even water. Water disperses very fast and gives little pain. The thicker the oil the more pain you will experience (as a rule and in my experience).


......i know u did pal, my problem is i only want to hear good things:laugh:

*im liking Ians NEW MAN comment:thumb:*


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Morning all:thumb:
> 
> Ha ha ian,i fcuking knew that was the reason for you not being around as much:lol:


HAHAHA....that threw me for a sec when I saw that avi...pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol:....fvckin scary....how you doin big fella


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> HAHAHA....that threw me for a sec when I saw that avi...pmsl:lol: :lol: :lol:....fvckin scary....how you doin big fella


Ha ha ha:lol:im great today mate:thumb:got the old doms in my chest,tris and bis...FEELS GOOD MATE!!! 

Hows you bigman,i bet your pulling arm is pumped to death mate:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ha ha ha:lol:im great today mate:thumb:got the old doms in my chest,tris and bis...FEELS GOOD MATE!!!
> 
> Hows you bigman,i bet your pulling arm is pumped to death mate:laugh:


LOL...yes mate....having to switch to left arm to give it a break....

Got Back and Bi's later....cant fvckin wait :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> LOL...yes mate....having to switch to left arm to give it a break....
> 
> Got Back and Bi's later....cant fvckin wait :thumb:


Well Ian...IVE DONE IT...my first jab...1ml about 20mins ago...jabbed my asss....quick and painless...so far...got slight tingling in my right arm...jabbed my right bun....all the nerves were for nothing...it was easy...followed a step by step guide on line...... :thumb: ...had a hot shower/ did sum squats after...hope i dont get too much pain!!


----------



## Dsahna

Hope you have a shìt hot workout ian mate:thumb:you just know it will be a great one eh mate:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Huge welldone to you too pel:devil2:welcome to the dark masters realm mate


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Huge welldone to you too pel:devil2:welcome to the dark masters realm mate


Im so excited- like a big kid:laugh:

im marking my weight- 14'8....12 weeks until Jan 6th:thumb:

will keep updating as I go along...might do a journal...maybe.


----------



## BigMutha

d4ead said:


> yes yes pete you look fantastic we get the idea now.. damn rep whores are everywhere..


LMAO There's no Rep Whores in the Spunk Gang!! :innocent: :whistling:

Will look later Pete,have really busy day today,at quick glance though looking Good Twig Man!! :lol: :lol:

How's everybody with regard to Man Flu,Recovered,Suffering,Immune or awaiting the inevitable?  Btw Tesco's are selling these:










They do them in blue aswell :thumb: Just £8.99 and if you buy this week you get Double Clubcard points:lol:


----------



## d4ead

dont put that kinda thing up your will give prodiver a hardon


----------



## Prodiver

d4ead said:


> dont put that kinda thing up your will give prodiver a hardon


Child's play - you should see my big rubber diving suits... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Man flu is killing me, ive slept for 12 hours solid. Im sweating, not hungry, sore etc etc


----------



## d4ead

haha thats what it kinda reminded me off, thought it would be right up your street.


----------



## d4ead

dan sounds like pig or bird flu rofl


----------



## WRT

dan05 said:


> Man flu is killing me, ive slept for 12 hours solid. Im sweating, not hungry, sore etc etc


Due to having far superior genetics mine has already gone:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

ahhh the genetic wonder wrt.


----------



## Tommy10

me is happy, happy, happy:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> me is happy, happy, happy:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Congratulations mate...you're gonna love it :thumb:

glad it went OK....why am I the only one who fvcked it up...could the next person who starts a cycle please make a few basic errors...just to make me feel better :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Next jab is going straight into my eye just for you ian


----------



## jamie seagia

i have yet to jab my quads ****in not looking forward to it as ive read about your ordeal ian lol


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Due to having far superior genetics mine has already gone:lol: :lol: :lol:


Wait til you turn to the darkside, your immune system is non existant


----------



## jamie seagia

wat do you mean dan ive neva have been sick foras long as ive trainned i must have a strong imune system


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Next jab is going straight into my eye just for you ian


Excellent...thats just the sort of thing I was hoping for :laugh:


----------



## jamie seagia

:confused1:ian is it going to hurt me


----------



## SALKev

my favourite people, how are things today in the land of sex and pregnancy?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol im great s.a.l how are you and wat you been upto?


----------



## SALKev

jamie seagia said:


> lol im great s.a.l how are you and wat you been upto?


good thanks had a REALLY lazy, fat slobby day...slumped on a chair most of the day doing NOTHING....not fidgeting even :laugh:....its amazing to do but it surprisingly takes alot of energy... :thumb:


----------



## Guest

jamie seagia said:


> wat do you mean dan ive neva have been sick foras long as ive trainned i must have a strong imune system


youve been on gear what, 5-6 days?? :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

dan05 said:


> youve been on gear what, 5-6 days?? :lol:


11 days now but i have trained for neary 2 years


----------



## d4ead

yup i might jab between my toes or fingers just for you ian mate


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> yup i might jab between my toes or fingers just for you ian mate


your the best guys...I knew I could rely on you to suffer for me

edit...could you do under your finger nails aswell...thanks


----------



## d4ead

ive actually got less colds and illnesses since ive been on gear then before dont know why, just chance i guess.


----------



## IanStu

just gotta say...I cant believe the level of bitterness towards me in the rep thread....you'd think I killed children for fun (i dont do it for fun..only where necesary)....

seems I'm not well liked by certain members...oh well...cant make everyone love me


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> just gotta say...I cant believe the level of bitterness towards me in the rep thread....you'd think I killed children for fun (i dont do it for fun..only where necesary)....
> 
> seems I'm not well liked by certain members...oh well...cant make everyone love me


WHAT?! :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

what rep thread? am i popular in it or not? i wont read it they hate me too my ego couldnt take it


----------



## d4ead

and who dont like you well all go neg them


----------



## d4ead

mess with sperm and your negged to oblivion


----------



## IanStu

This rep thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/58948-rep-system-keep-get-rid-16.html#post1256086

RS is only kidding but JW aint


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsfl


----------



## IanStu

This rep thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/58948-rep-system-keep-get-rid-16.html#post1256086

RS is only kidding but JW aint


----------



## jamie seagia

oye just notice dead that ur top on your rep score and cheese and ian and otheres im never gonna get up there lol im 4th haha jw007 is top the big fuker


----------



## d4ead

ohhhh thats it im phoning jw right now to have words with him


----------



## d4ead

not even god himself moans about my mates grrrrrr


----------



## SALKev

he was doing it to TS about his height (which is awesome) in what weight are you (2009) so maybe he's in cranky mood or something :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> he was doing it to TS about his height (which is awesome) in what weight are you (2009) so maybe he's in cranky mood or something :confused1:


yeah bitterness can make you cranky....

plus he suggested that if I vanished no one would miss me...is that true...would none of you miss me..(this is where you all tell me you'd miss me...dont matter if its true...just as long as you say it)

Edit...I need a level of how much you'd miss me....1 being "who the fvck are you"...10 being "I'll slit my wrists if you fail to post for just a few hours"


----------



## d4ead

right ive made my reply

i think its fair and balanced


----------



## d4ead

ian mate if you knew how to text youd get 2 dozen a night from me, but you cant so


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ian mate if you knew how to text youd get 2 dozen a night from me, but you cant so


yeah i've never sent a text yet...mind you I gave my phone to one of my sons so I dont even have a mobile now...prob get one tomorrow...the last one I bought was £10 with £10 free credit on it...I've had it for 2 years and its still got £8 left on it...I gotta be less wasteful with next phone


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> yeah bitterness can make you cranky....
> 
> plus he suggested that if I vanished no one would miss me...is that true...would none of you miss me..(this is where you all tell me you'd miss me...dont matter if its true...just as long as you say it)
> 
> Edit...I need a level of how much you'd miss me....1 being "who the fvck are you"...10 being "I'll slit my wrists if you fail to post for just a few hours"


 :lol: of course we'd miss you (damn your expectations)....just as much as we miss Andrew, which is loads  where is he anyway?


----------



## Dsahna

Ian mate,seriously,your my best mate so who gives a shìt about one mans opinion!

Thats real mates,loyal mates and you know it:mad:

This all goes back to that pr**k in the gym that tried to put you down and very nearly succeeded, take a look at how happy you are now because you ended up listening to people who give a ****forget negative bs mate!


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> yeah bitterness can make you cranky....
> 
> plus he suggested that if I vanished no one would miss me...is that true...would none of you miss me..(this is where you all tell me you'd miss me...dont matter if its true...just as long as you say it)
> 
> Edit...I need a level of how much you'd miss me....1 being "who the fvck are you"...10 being "I'll slit my wrists if you fail to post for just a few hours"


7


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> 7


7...... :cursing:


----------



## M_at

12

Now go read my journal.


----------



## Rob68

IanStu said:


> 7...... :cursing:


cant make my mind up.....hmm let me think....are you a 1 or a 2

...decisions decisions.... :whistling:

can i go 50/50 or phone a friend?....

 

evening people.... :thumbup1:

and darkside pelly...get in you star.... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> 7...... :cursing:


well if 10 is wrist slashin...I figured 7 must be pullin my teeth out with plyers.....not good enough??? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

See my wrist photo the other day, that scar was the result of the last time you disapeared and dint post for sveral days.

Beat that you bum licking, rep whoresing scumbags... an actual scar to prove my love for the old goofy hatted one.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> See my wrist photo the other day, that scar was the result of the last time you disapeared and dint post for sveral days.
> 
> Beat that you bum licking, rep whoresing scumbags... an actual scar to prove my love for the old goofy hatted one.


so i'll put you down as a 10 then....yeahhh :thumb:

now will the rest of you follow suit....thank you very much :cool2:


----------



## d4ead

Please note my new tag even copy pasted the green gods spelling error, no, instead of know, haha.

I'm pretty sure he was refering to me there so may as well use the tag ehh.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Please note my new tag even copy pasted the green gods spelling error, no, instead of know, haha.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was refering to me there so may as well use the tag ehh.


luvin the tag:lol:...thought u were jw's love child:whistling:

mornin all....waiting for my cheerios to get soggy


----------



## IanStu

morning...speramtic trogladites....Saturday..hooorrahh...I'm at work....BOOOOO..

Forgot to say yesterday with all the general badinage that I had another superb session at the gym...did back and bi's...went extremely well....

Still feeling as horny as fvck....nothing seems to alleviate it....

The other thing is all my aches and pains seem to have gone...my knees aren't hurting at all...neither is my elbow even my back pain seems less noticable....I havent heard that test could have this effect so I'm wondering how this has happened...anyway I'm not complaining.....Its wonderful


----------



## M_at

OK - I may take up reign as the miserable one now.

I am stuck, more or less, at home as I'm on call all weekend, I have lower back pain again which I thought I'd seen the last of having strengthened my back and I have the start of a cold.


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> OK - I may take up reign as the miserable one now.
> 
> I am stuck, more or less, at home as I'm on call all weekend, I have lower back pain again which I thought I'd seen the last of having strengthened my back and I have the start of a cold.


miserable old cvnt :lol:


----------



## d4ead

hes my daddy really but every son has to rebel 

love ya pops


----------



## d4ead

and ian yes its magic its a cure for all of lifes ills


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> hes my daddy really but every son has to rebel
> 
> love ya pops


what the fvck are you on about....I think you need to increase your meds:whistling:


----------



## M_at

abandoned by jw, ignored by rs, insulted by urinal, unrepped by winger, yet still number 4

d4ead - Please copy and paste the above.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> and ian yes its magic its a cure for all of lifes ills


well it seems to be magic....it defo should be prescribed for men of a certain age....its has mystical properties


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> abandoned by jw, ignored by rs, insulted by urinal, unrepped by winger, yet still number 4
> 
> d4ead - Please copy and paste the above.


LOL

Sorry d4ead...but dont worry I'll be able to rep you soon...then your rightful place will be restored


----------



## M_at

Looks like I had enough reps to tip the balance


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> Looks like I had enough reps to tip the balance


I love you Matt with 2 t's...you're my favourite person in the whole universe


----------



## d4ead

ive not had a rep today

and only 4 yesterday and then 2 the day before, its a wonder im in the top 10 at all pal


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ive not had a rep today
> 
> and only 4 yesterday and then 2 the day before, its a wonder im in the top 10 at all pal


dont panic...I've been trying to do you...should be able to soon


----------



## d4ead

there fixed lol, how far behind is 5th??


----------



## M_at

I'm happy at number 22


----------



## M_at

I'm happy at number 21 :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

ive tried to rep you dead wont let me  im 4th lol jw007 is top how the fuk am i gonna get past that lol and if i did im sure he would kick my ass pmsfl


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> ive tried to rep you dead wont let me  im 4th lol jw007 is top how the fuk am i gonna get past that lol and if i did im sure he would kick my ass pmsfl


you lost me there mate...what do you mean you're 4th?


----------



## jamie seagia

if you go on community then members then click on the letter J think thats it m8 have a look


----------



## IanStu

jamie seagia said:


> if you go on community then members then click on the letter J think thats it m8 have a look


LOL...oh I see...I thought you meant you had the fourth highest reps....so you are the fourth highest J.....it is a sort of achievment I guess :thumb:


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> This rep thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/58948-rep-system-keep-get-rid-16.html#post1256086
> 
> *RS is only kidding* but JW aint


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

How very dare you presume to know the truth behind my typed word on this here hallowed forum :cursing:

:lol:

JW was just playing in his usual ascerbic style - if you are getting wound up, hes won :lol:


----------



## Chris1

That's just the way he rolls!


----------



## Guest

WOO.. Me, lemsip and paracetamol have defeated the evilness that is MAN FLU!! :lol:


----------



## SALKev

howsssss it going in this part of town?


----------



## weeman

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so this is how all the no namers have managed to get to the top of the rep chart,suddenly makes sense now. 

i hear a storm coming........... :gun_bandana:


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> How very dare you presume to know the truth behind my typed word on this here hallowed forum :cursing:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> JW was just playing in his usual ascerbic style - if you are getting wound up, hes won :lol:


he did wind me up and i'm kicking myself for biting back...oh well...lesson learnt.... 



weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so this is how all the no namers have managed to get to the top of the rep chart,suddenly makes sense now.
> 
> i hear a storm coming........... :gun_bandana:


Yeah I predict a riot :death:


----------



## SALKev

this storm's pretty big.......I think we should take cover :lol:


----------



## Guest

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah so this is how all the no namers have managed to get to the top of the rep chart,suddenly makes sense now.
> 
> i hear a storm coming........... :gun_bandana:


Eh, but you dont post in here :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## rs007

dan05 said:


> Eh, but you dont post in here :confused1: :whistling:


Well it looks like he jolly well does now :thumb:

Weemans promiscuity knows no bounds, he certainly isnt afraid to get down and dirty with a little "Sperm" :whistling:


----------



## weeman

thats for fkn sure,i'm the only non ****,non female sperm gargling slag in here,and i intend to stamp my mark,in my usual stamp stylee way.

oh no i cant......we're in general,pics will need to be gunshots instead.


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha:wink:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> he did wind me up and i'm kicking myself for biting back...oh well...lesson learnt....
> 
> Yeah I predict a riot :death:





S-A-L said:


> this storm's pretty big.......I think we should take cover :lol:





dan05 said:


> Eh, but you dont post in here :confused1: :whistling:





rs007 said:


> Well it looks like he jolly well does now :thumb:
> 
> Weemans promiscuity knows no bounds, he certainly isnt afraid to get down and dirty with a little "Sperm" :whistling:


NOTE TO ALL...WEEMAN AND RS ARE A PAIR OF CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNTTTSSSS....YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED

lovable ones with big guns


----------



## M_at

All hail the Weeman.


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsfl


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> All hail the Weeman.


I see how you roll.... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> pmsfl


Hey seagull...hows it goin Lad...u out with ur queen 2nite


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> Hey seagull...hows it goin Lad...u out with ur queen 2nite


ur fookin cheekee aint ya bled :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> ur fookin cheekee aint ya bled :lol: :thumb:


exscuse me...im talkin the liverpool lingo...aka Scouse:tongue:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol na yeno kid im in my ken with da bird wa abar you


----------



## weeman

why,what do i have here?another page lacking in awesomeness.

two tiks and i'll sort it.............

there you go:rockon:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> why,what do i have here?another page lacking in awesomeness.
> 
> two tiks and i'll sort it.............
> 
> there you go:rockon:


I know your game....guns to impress the guys and butt to impress the girls! :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> why,what do i have here?another page lacking in awesomeness.
> 
> two tiks and i'll sort it.............
> 
> there you go:rockon:


TOLD YA....


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> I know your game....guns to impress the guys and butt to impress the girls! :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


you know it:thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> I know your game....*guns to impress the guys and butt to impress the girls! * :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


er....tink ye goat that thi rang way rooon FF:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

weeman said:


> why,what do i have here?another page lacking in awesomeness.
> 
> two tiks and i'll sort it.............
> 
> there you go:rockon:


Interesting tactic keeping the orange mop out the picture mate:lol:

Yee of wee faith:nono:,as if such a thing would influence our reps ffs

:wink:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> I know your game....guns to impress the guys and butt to impress the girls! :lol: :thumb: :whistling:





Pelayo said:


> er....tink ye goat that thi rang way rooon FF:lol: :lol:


In fact,just to cover all bases a bit more thoroughly:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> In fact,just to cover all bases a bit more thoroughly:lol:


I'm Free:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Dsahna

Pel,have i been living under a rock mate:eek:

Gay?


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Pel,have i been living under a rock mate:eek:
> 
> Gay?


no hes with Mrs Weeman, 2 kids and rough mates:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

I mean are you gay mate ha ha


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> I mean are you gay mate ha ha


you'll have to check the " are you gay or straight" thread to find out:tongue:


----------



## weeman

Dsahna said:


> I mean are you gay mate ha ha


he just knows how to appreciate a fine piece of man properly mate :laugh:


----------



## weeman

Pelayo said:


> you'll have to check the " are you gay or straight" thread to find out:tongue:


woooooooooooooo the tension,watch the dynamics change as everyone suddenly realises Pel's persuasion :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> woooooooooooooo the tension,watch the dynamics change as everyone suddenly realises Pel's persuasion :lol:


.....can hear a pin drop..............


----------



## RedKola

Pelayo said:


> .....can hear a pin drop..............


I've got an idea....post a bum pic....I'll def be able to tell from that! :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:

Purely for educational purposes only! :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

My feeble feeble mind:scared:

:crying:


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> I've got an idea....post a bum pic....I'll def be able to tell from that! :whistling: :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> Purely for educational purposes only! :whistling:


Again.....ok.....Dannie ( (redkola) Cheryl( RS) and Louie ( Bri)...are u ready:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

can i be Simon? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> can i be Simon? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

only if ur comment is constructive....so have i got the XF??


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> My feeble feeble mind:scared:
> 
> :crying:


SCARED...CRYING??....wazzzuuup??


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> only if ur comment is constructive....so have i got the XF??


terrible ass


shortest crack i've ever seen - we like ours looooong and urm....

your photo taking skills suck balls

my name's Simon Cowell and i'm a complete d!ckhead so dont believe anything i say


:beer:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol you guys are mad lol i have the XF


----------



## jamie seagia

y the bum piks anyway i have 1 lol


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> terrible ass
> 
> 
> shortest crack i've ever seen *ITS FUNSIZE:bounce:* - we like ours looooong and urm*....HAIRY:tongue:*
> 
> your photo taking skills suck balls:thumbup1:
> 
> my name's Simon Cowell and i'm a complete d!ckhead so dont believe anything i say*....OK*
> 
> :beer:


*.....and urs is.....* :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> y the bum piks anyway i have 1 lol


.............where:whistling:


----------



## weeman

Pelayo said:


> Again.....ok.....Dannie ( (redkola) Cheryl( RS) and Louie ( Bri)...are u ready:lol: :lol: :lol:


said it before and i'll say it again,throw a set of stockings on ya,tiny skirt,fuk me heels and i'd right you like an offroad motorbike baby:thumb:

and am i fuk being Louie,i'll be Sharon Osbourne (only with bigger guns) making a passing guest appearance.

Better still,i'll be Kylie so i could insert things in my holes.


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> said it before and i'll say it again,throw a set of stockings on ya*,tiny skirt,fuk me heels* and i'd right you like an offroad motorbike baby:thumb:....in other words*.....SER* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and am i fuk being Louie,i'll be Sharon Osbourne (only with bigger guns) making a passing guest appearance.
> 
> Better still,i'll be Kylie so i could *insert things* in my holes.


*NO MORE PLASTIC...SHES PLASTIC ENOUGH:lol:* :lol:

ppps.......post another assssssss shot for the girls plz


----------



## weeman

Pelayo said:


> *NO MORE PLASTIC...SHES PLASTIC ENOUGH:lol:* :lol:
> 
> ppps.......post another assssssss shot for the girls plz


oooooooooooooooooooh ok then :laugh:

frisk me big boy.


----------



## Gym Bunny

weeman said:


> why,what do i have here?another page lacking in awesomeness.
> 
> two tiks and i'll sort it.............
> 
> there you go:rockon:


Dammit I already repped you for the guns, so can't rep you for the booty call.

Seems like people are taking reps too seriously these days. :lol:

How're people? I'm just recovering from the worst hangover I've had in about 5 years.


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> oooooooooooooooooooh ok then :laugh:
> 
> frisk me big boy.


wheres my magnifying glass.....


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> Dammit I already repped you for the guns, so can't rep you for the booty call.
> 
> Seems like people are taking reps too seriously these days. :lol:
> 
> How're people? I'm just recovering from the worst hangover I've had in about 5 years.[/quote*]...tell all*
> 
> Here trouble:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> *.....and urs is.....* :whistling:


awesome

duh :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> awesome
> 
> duh :lol:


*S-A-L QUOTE*

my name's Simon Cowell and i'm a complete d!ckhead so dont believe anything i say*....*

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> *...tell all*
> 
> Here trouble:bounce: :bounce:


Beer then 5hours of cocktails celebrating friends marriage and other stuff.


----------



## BigAndyJ

I've just downed a bottle of champagne. Now onto the whiskey... ask me how I feel in about 12 hours.

weeman - did you just take that pic, or is that from a collection?


----------



## Gym Bunny

BigAndyJ said:


> I've just downed a bottle of champagne. Now onto the whiskey... ask me how I feel in about 12 hours.
> 
> weeman - did you just take that pic, or is that from a collection?


It's from an amazzzzzzing collection. Liking your avvy Andy! :thumb:


----------



## BigAndyJ

Ha - so am I!

(er, it's not me...)


----------



## weeman

BigAndyJ said:


> I've just downed a bottle of champagne. Now onto the whiskey... ask me how I feel in about 12 hours.
> 
> weeman - did you just take that pic, or is that from a collection?





Gym Bunny said:


> It's from an amazzzzzzing collection. Liking your avvy Andy! :thumb:


gym bunny got in there before me lol from massive vain collection of myself mate,tho i look far more awesome now,and guns are super hencher compared to that b&w shot. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> oooooooooooooooooooh ok then :laugh:
> 
> frisk me big boy.


FFS Bri! 

You really are a horned up wee [email protected]!!!

[email protected] the door?!? :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ

weeman said:


> gym bunny got in there before me lol from massive vain collection of myself mate,tho i look far more awesome now,and guns are super hencher compared to that b&w shot. :lol: :lol:


Are the glutes any bigger?


----------



## Tommy10

BigAndyJ said:


> Are the glutes any bigger?


is bodybuilding gay?


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> FFS Bri!
> 
> You really are a horned up wee [email protected]!!!
> 
> [email protected] the door?!? :lol:


that b1tch got it sore hen,i pumped it like dog humping its sex toy,the dirty cow wanted more tho,me lying there on the floor,that slut of a door just swing its big flap open like a whore,almost gesturing to me 'i'm ready again when you are'.

I was pulling splinters out my cock for days after that night,had to phone the council in for a new door and everything,just told them there had been a break in,that i had no idea why everything was wet.



BigAndyJ said:


> Are the glutes any bigger?


yes,a wee bit,unfortunately:crying:


----------



## BigAndyJ

weeman said:


> ...
> 
> yes,a wee bit,unfortunately:crying:


Unfortunately?! How come?


----------



## d4ead

ohh good god ive been away for half a day and we've been infected with perverts.

er what i meant to say was

hello weeman, hello gymbunny


----------



## Gym Bunny

d4ead said:


> ohh good god ive been away for half a day and we've been infected with perverts.
> 
> er what i meant to say was
> 
> hello weeman, hello gymbunny


Perverts? Us? No no no no..... :innocent:

Hey D4ead!


----------



## dixie normus

weeman said:


> oooooooooooooooooooh ok then :laugh:
> 
> frisk me big boy.


Nice pic. You wouldn't get many of you to the pound:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ohhh no i just read further back..... rs and kola tooo

ahh sweet haven of decency gone...


----------



## d4ead

good evening toots and hows things in the world of sperm...

damn been a busy day and ive missed all the action and local celebrity visits by the look of it.


----------



## BigMutha

What's that P1ssy Ginger smell:confused1: JESUS It reeks in this thread!!!! :confused1:

:wub:ya really Weeman, although not in the way you'd like


----------



## d4ead

rs007 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> How very dare you presume to know the truth behind my typed word on this here hallowed forum :cursing:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> JW was just playing in his usual ascerbic style - if you are getting wound up, hes won :lol:


your like an open book mate



Chris1 said:


> That's just the way he rolls!


good god chris a face shot in your avi you are getting brave



weeman said:


> thats for fkn sure,i'm the only non ****,non female sperm gargling slag in here,and i intend to stamp my mark,in my usual stamp stylee way.
> 
> oh no i cant......we're in general,pics will need to be gunshots instead.


haha excuse me weeman but this is my home and im to perverted for you remember....


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> good evening toots and hows things in the world of sperm*...its hot in here D!!* :whistling:
> 
> damn been a busy day and ive missed all the action and local celebrity visits by the look of it.[/quote*]...CELEBRITIES...* :whistling:
> 
> *be careful BM......he has a way of gettin under yer skin...* :whistling:


----------



## BigMutha

Pelayo said:


> :lol: Weeman's my Pool boy don't worry Pel,I can handle the staff:lol:


----------



## d4ead

pel for a minute then i thought you were miss firma trying to make yourself feel superior by pointing out pointless spelling errors.


----------



## d4ead

saying that where is she? shes not normally far from this kinda thread meltdown


----------



## jamie seagia

nite guys  zzzzzzzzz


----------



## WRT

Evening spermers, fancy a bum?


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Evening spermers, fancy a bum?


Yes.


----------



## weeman

BigAndyJ said:


> Unfortunately?! How come?


big ass bad mate,i spent enough years getting shot of it,dont ever wanna balloon butt again lol



dixie normus said:


> Nice pic. You wouldn't get many of you to the pound:thumb:


you kidding! show me a shiny twenty pence piece and you bought me:laugh:



BigMutha said:


> What's that P1ssy Ginger smell:confused1: JESUS It reeks in this thread!!!! :confused1:
> 
> :wub:ya really Weeman, although not in the way you'd like


you love it mate,your just jealous cos i dont need to use smelling salts to psyche up for a lift.



d4ead said:


> haha excuse me weeman but this is my home and im to perverted for you remember....


ahem no,i dont think you want me to open up that can of worms on the forum mate.


----------



## Chris1

Meh, it's not full on facial M1driveby.

Maybe if you're lucky one day I'll give you a full facial :whistling:


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Evening spermers, fancy a bum?


i'm already slack and used mate,just the way you like me


----------



## Guest

weeman said:


> ahem no,i dont think you want me to open up that can of worms on the forum mate.


*hands weeman the tin opener*

:whistling:


----------



## jamie seagia

Pelayo said:


> .............where:whistling:


 its on my comp lol put it up 2mz


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> i'm already slack and used mate,just the way you like me


Good man, bit of bum raping tonight lads!!


----------



## BigMutha

The Fumigator's are coming at 00.30 so can we make sure someone is on this thread so they can let them in to get rid of the remnants of Ginger:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

wrt mate that avi is scary.... feel like im looking at a ghost.


----------



## WRT

Yeah don't think I like it, back to the old one! Can't take anymore, can't find my lead for phone:cursing:


----------



## BigMutha

Sh1t he's back we might need to call the exterminators first!! :lol:


----------



## weeman

BigMutha said:


> The Fumigator's are coming at 00.30 so can we make sure someone is on this thread so they can let them in to get rid of the remnants of Ginger:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cant even answer that back just now,crying:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

*WTF * :gun_bandana: :2guns:

*
*

*
*This was my little haven from the insanity of the rest of the board...

I log on to find Weemans ass staring me in the face...AGAIN.......is there no sanctuary.

The whole point of this thread is to massage my ego....its all going wrong:confused1:

Fellow spermers...nay citzens...I appeal to you, not to fall for the beguiling yet desperate efforts to suck you dry of your precious reps....

I'd post a pic of my backside but i've a funny feeling it may be counter productive.

Instead all I can offer you is an upside down smile and a miserable persona....I think you know what to do


----------



## M_at

Oh for fecks sake. i was just starting to get the misery in and weeman goes and re-boots Ian's misery.

Now how on earth am I going to collect any reps.


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> *WTF * :gun_bandana: :2guns:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *This was my little haven from the insanity of the rest of the board...
> 
> I log on to find Weemans ass staring me in the face...AGAIN.......is there no sanctuary.
> 
> The whole point of this thread is to massage my ego....its all going wrong:confused1:
> 
> Fellow spermers...nay citzens...I appeal to you, not to fall for the beguiling yet desperate efforts to suck you dry of your precious reps....
> 
> I'd post a pic of my backside but i've a funny feeling it may be counter productive.
> 
> Instead all I can offer you is an upside down smile and a miserable persona....I think you know what to do


your not even offering that at the moment all we get is the light shining out of dans bum


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> *WTF * :gun_bandana: :2guns:
> 
> This was my little haven from the insanity of the rest of the board...
> 
> I log on to find Weemans ass staring me in the face...AGAIN.......is there no sanctuary.
> 
> The whole point of this thread is to massage my ego....its all going wrong:confused1:
> 
> Fellow spermers...nay citzens...I appeal to you, not to fall for the beguiling yet desperate efforts to suck you dry of your precious reps....
> 
> I'd post a pic of my backside but i've a funny feeling it may be counter productive.
> 
> Instead all I can offer you is an upside down smile and a miserable persona....I think you know what to do


its a Scottish Thing Ian....


----------



## pcuzz

BigMutha said:


> The Fumigator's are coming at 00.30 so can we make sure someone is on this thread so they can let them in to get rid of the remnants of Ginger:thumb:


 Russ....howdid you get the pic of them fumigating my mother in laws house ffs!!

evening spunksters....

i see we have a few newbs!!! :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Thanks Pelayo, now I know the only way to get reps is big red text.


----------



## d4ead

d4ead said:


> your not even offering that at the moment all we get is the light shining out of dans bum


still ive always wondered what the light at the end of the tunnel was


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Russ....howdid you get the pic of them fumigating my mother in laws house ffs!!
> 
> evening spunksters....
> 
> i see we have a few newbs!!! :thumb:


Evening P:thumb: :bounce:

u ok?

I'M PAIN FREE!!...No post inj pain:rockon:


----------



## d4ead

evening pete you lean devil


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Thanks Pelayo, now I know the only way to get reps is big red text.


WHAT THE HELL GAVE YOU THAT IDEA MATT???


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> evening pete you lean devil


why thank you sir dead...

hows tricks mate?? must say you never answered on my thread why you thought i would be fat!!wtf gave you that impresion:lol:

sirloin me geeza!!and i aint even half way to my former glory!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> why thank you sir dead...
> 
> hows tricks mate?? must say you never answered on my thread why you thought i would be fat!!wtf gave you that impresion:lol:
> 
> sirloin me geeza!!and i aint even half way to my former glory!!! :lol: :lol:


WHATS UR THREAD AGAIN P?


----------



## pcuzz

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/76984-5-weeks-updated.html

sorry, just incase you missed my thread....

how are we all anyway..

dead i owe you a big appology mate...sorry for the neglect! i cannot believe im having to work for a living!!!


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> WHATS UR THREAD AGAIN P?


just incase you or anyone happened to miss it:lol:

make a comment folks...

apparently theres a ginger chap joined our party! still he hasnt visited my thread so no reps due as yet:rolleyes:

how we doing weeman?? :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> why thank you sir dead...
> 
> hows tricks mate?? must say you never answered on my thread why you thought i would be fat!!wtf gave you that impresion:lol:
> 
> sirloin me geeza!!and i aint even half way to my former glory!!! :lol: :lol:


there was no rational reason to it mate, have no idea why, just pictured you as being older and fatter. more like say winger


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/76984-5-weeks-updated.html
> 
> sorry, just incase you missed my thread....
> 
> how are we all anyway..
> 
> dead i owe you a big appology mate...sorry for the neglect! i cannot believe im* having to work for a living!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> How very dare you


----------



## weeman

IanStu said:


> *WTF * :gun_bandana: :2guns:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *This was my little haven from the insanity of the rest of the board...
> 
> I log on to find Weemans ass staring me in the face...AGAIN.......is there no sanctuary.
> 
> The whole point of this thread is to massage my ego....its all going wrong:confused1:
> 
> Fellow spermers...nay citzens...I appeal to you, not to fall for the beguiling yet desperate efforts to suck you dry of your precious reps....
> 
> I'd post a pic of my backside but i've a funny feeling it may be counter productive.
> 
> Instead all I can offer you is an upside down smile and a miserable persona....I think you know what to do


i dont know what you mean mate.......you think i'm whoring the reps from right under your nose?

i'm offended.


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> dead i owe you a big appology mate...sorry for the neglect! i cannot believe im having to work for a living!!!


none needed ive been busy anyway


----------



## BigMutha

pcuzz78 said:


> why thank you sir dead...
> 
> hows tricks mate?? must say you never answered on my thread why you thought i would be fat!!wtf gave you that impresion:lol:
> 
> sirloin me geeza!!and *i aint even half way to my former glory!!!* :lol: :lol:


Please Note in Pete's Avvy he hasn't shown his head,that is because since posting his latest photos too many positive comments have ballooned his head to gargatuan proportions........so please people I urge you refrain from stroking his ego...we have created a monster!!


----------



## d4ead

weeman said:


> i dont know what you mean mate.......you think i'm whoring the reps from right under your nose?
> 
> i'm offended.


no one told me i could get reps just for being built like a god.... thats it im going to start going to the gym.


----------



## pcuzz

weeman said:


> i dont know what you mean mate.......you think i'm whoring the reps from right under your nose?
> 
> i'm offended.


fvck me your sharp!! :thumb:

hows life ya big [email protected]???

reps as soon as you post b1tch:lol:


----------



## d4ead

d4ead said:


> no one told me i could get reps just for being built like a god.... thats it im going to start going to the gym.


ill even take them dodgy and dangerous protein shake things


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> i dont know what you mean mate.......you think i'm whoring the reps from right under your nose?
> 
> i'm offended.


*OMFG*


----------



## IanStu

weeman said:


> i dont know what you mean mate.......you think i'm whoring the reps from right under your nose?
> 
> i'm offended.


NOOOOOOOOOOO....quick someone do something...this wasnt in my grand plan....say something...anything...somat about ginger and p!ss and stuff like that...that seems to work in other threads :stuart:


----------



## weeman

pcuzz78 said:


> just incase you or anyone happened to miss it:lol:
> 
> make a comment folks...
> 
> apparently theres a ginger chap joined our party! still he hasnt visited my thread so no reps due as yet:rolleyes:
> 
> how we doing weeman?? :thumb:


good mate,doing good,feeling good,looking







*AWESOME*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*I'll get to your journal soon mate,its all about the entrance,you gotta time it right to have the best impact:laugh:


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> there was no rational reason to it mate, have no idea why, just pictured you as being older and fatter. more like say winger


now now...dont gety personall!!

im only 30...wait till january fella..big things on route mate!!sh1t, im so excited and so is weeman...... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> good mate,doing good,feeling good,looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AWESOME*
> 
> I'll get to your journal soon mate,its all about the entrance,you gotta time it right to have the best impact:laugh:


Fook Me...Phil Mitchells lookin hench theses days:lol:


----------



## pcuzz

jesus...sperm aint been this alive in weeks....

wheres bigmutha fooked off to now??

whats happened to everyone in the thread? since weeman arrived weve all recieved a new lease of life!


----------



## BigMutha

weeman said:


> i dont know what you mean mate.......you think i'm whoring the reps from right under your nose?
> 
> i'm offended.


I'm waiting to see a Comp pick where you have a big Ginger Afro:thumb: 

Here's a Pic of Weeman in OFF-Season


----------



## pcuzz

weeman said:


> good mate,doing good,feeling good,looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AWESOME*
> 
> I'll get to your journal soon mate,its all about the entrance,you gotta time it right to have the best impact:laugh:


well im waiting...36hrs now i think:whistling:

hark at me, still in the lower ranks demanding deserved repect from the gods...

this wines nice!!! :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

BigMutha said:


> I'm waiting to see a Comp pick where you have a big Ginger Afro:thumb:
> 
> Here's a Pic of Weeman in OFF-Season


must admit russ your pretty sharp atm...

thats what the delay was then ha!!


----------



## pcuzz

weeman, post up one of your tricep shots bro....


----------



## BigMutha

d4ead said:


> ill even take them dodgy and dangerous protein shake things


Don't Risk it Dead,my Gp says all supps are not needed and baaaaaaaaaaaaddd!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcuzz

where you been russ???


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> jesus...sperm aint been this alive in weeks....
> 
> wheres bigmutha fooked off to now??
> 
> whats happened to everyone in the thread? *since weeman arrived weve all recieved a new lease of life!*


not all of us :cursing:


----------



## pcuzz

jesus...ianstu...you still use this thread?

i know ive been slackin but though youd jumped ship!!

hows you?

if your here then surely dan is just around the corner!!


----------



## BigMutha

pcuzz78 said:


> where you been russ???


Errr On Earth:confused1: What do you mean mate?


----------



## pcuzz

BigMutha said:


> Errr On Earth:confused1: What do you mean mate?


ah, clever [email protected] ha!!


----------



## pcuzz

BigMutha said:


> Errr On Earth:confused1: What do you mean mate?


trying to get fly with pedroso ha!! 

it will never wash man... :whistling:


----------



## BigMutha

Weeman a god,in great shape but a God???!! Don't be absurd...a Ginger God...pffft ridiculous:lol: Whatever next a Ginger Hearthrob LMAO IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## pcuzz

BigMutha said:


> Weeman a god,in great shape but a God???!! Don't be absurd...a Ginger God...pffft ridiculous:lol: Whatever next a Ginger Hearthrob LMAO IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!!!


oach.......


----------



## BigMutha

pcuzz78 said:


> trying to get fly with pedroso ha!!
> 
> it will never wash man... :whistling:


How did that Electric shock therapy go earlier Pete??!


----------



## pcuzz

hey russ....seen my new avi lmfao


----------



## pcuzz

really well....

i almost forgot about all things bright and wonderful, but then i realised i had just been reborn......


----------



## weeman

pcuzz78 said:


> weeman, post up one of your tricep shots bro....


tricep shot?dont know what you mean mate,you must be thinking of someone else.

*BOOOM*

*
*









*
**BOOOM*

*
*









*
*

*
* :cool2:

*
*


----------



## WRT

You [email protected]


----------



## pcuzz

****....

now thats what im talking about!!

fvck man......


----------



## pcuzz

they aint on any thread of yours weeman........


----------



## weeman

BigMutha said:


> Weeman a god,in great shape but a God???!! Don't be absurd...a Ginger God...pffft ridiculous:lol: Whatever next a Ginger Hearthrob LMAO IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN!!!!


No mate,i'm not a ginger god....pfaf.......i'm the ginger DEVIL!


----------



## BigMutha

weeman said:


> tricep shot?dont know what you mean mate,you must be thinking of someone else.
> 
> *BOOOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2:


Photoshop,what a marvelous tool :thumb:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

weeman said:


> No mate,i'm not a ginger god....pfaf.......i'm the ginger DEVIL!


your right.

you look like youve got a wet spot there!! :lol:

still sharp in previous pics mind...

[email protected]


----------



## weeman

BigMutha said:


> Photoshop,what a marvelous tool :thumb:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMAO,no mate,site injections are a marvelous tool baby :thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

im off now....

nice chat peeps..

kepp the dream alive folks and speak tomorrow(bukas in filipino)

out


----------



## BigMutha

weeman said:


> No mate,i'm not a ginger god....pfaf.......i'm the ginger DEVIL!


I have to agree the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## BigMutha

pcuzz78 said:


> im off now....
> 
> nice chat peeps..
> 
> kepp the dream alive folks and speak tomorrow(bukas in filipino)
> 
> out


See ya Pedro, :thumb: I need to crash soon aswell


----------



## WRT

Ahhh f*ck it, might aswell go [email protected] myself to sleep while watching Sasha Gray get fuc*ed senseless by 2 big dicked brothas. Night all.


----------



## pcuzz

take care all...and ffs weeman, get on my thread ffs!!

take care al..over and out


----------



## BigMutha

WRT said:


> Ahhh f*ck it, might aswell go [email protected] myself to sleep while watching Sasha Gray get fuc*ed senseless by 2 big dicked brothas. Night all.


Night mate,Say Hi to Sasha for me


----------



## Guest

weeman said:


> No mate,i'm not a ginger god....pfaf.......i'm the ginger DEVIL!


Bondage or crossovers bri? :laugh:


----------



## IanStu

I'm so unhappy with the turn of events...I got a quiff


----------



## rs007

BigMutha said:


> Photoshop,what a marvelous tool :thumb:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I actually believe I took those pics, and, although I am the master of photoshop, I hereby swear nary an ounce of photoshop has been used on these pics. And, as everyone knows, I am the most honest cnt on here, so this must be true.

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigMutha

rs007 said:


> I actually believe I took those pics, and, although I am the master of photoshop, I hereby swear nary an ounce of photoshop has been used on these pics. And, as everyone knows, I am the most honest cnt on here, so this must be true.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Hmmmm What about the photo's you took of you and Weeman in the Showers after these?! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

weeman said:


> No mate,i'm not a ginger god....pfaf.......i'm the ginger DEVIL!


You do indeed look possessed in this pic. I swear I see the lightning of filth flashing from your eyes. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Is it safe now? all the male chest beatting over?

GOOD

Morning folks


----------



## M_at

I bloody hope not - that's the only reason I come here.


----------



## IanStu

Oh my god...just woke from a terrible dream......in my dream Weeman and his band of merry men had raided sperm and posted endless pics of his magnificent body in a unprevoked rep whoring sorty.....oh dear....I woke up in a cold sweat...what a nightmare :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> Oh my god...just woke from a terrible dream......in my dream Weeman and his band of merry men had raided sperm and posted endless pics of his magnificent body in a unprevoked rep whoring sorty.....oh dear....I woke up in a cold sweat...what a nightmare :confused1:


u still gettin the night sweats then Ian....

ps - absolutley no post inj pain at all- 2 days in:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> u still gettin the night sweats then Ian....
> 
> ps - absolutley no post inj pain at all- 2 days in:thumb:


no pain at all...thats good...you obvioulsy nailed it first time...3rd time for me this week...hopefully will have perfected this time...fingers crossed


----------



## d4ead

every muscle i inject hurts the first 3 times i do it.

dunno why.

but after that there totally fine.


----------



## weeman

*MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......*

*
*

*
*

*
THE NIGHTMARE CONTINUES*

*
*

*
*









*
*


----------



## d4ead

weeman got any pics of what you look like relaxed.


----------



## M_at

The weeman is never relaxed.

Or in focus it seems.


----------



## weeman

i dont do relaxed,even when sleeping i go through the quarter turns.


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> i dont do relaxed,even when sleeping i go through the quarter turns.


:laugh:


----------



## pcuzz

Morning all,

you thought it was a nightmare ian, I thought it was the wine!

Neither, it was the wee..

How are we all???


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> you thought it was a nightmare ian, I thought it was the wine!
> 
> Neither, it was the wee..
> 
> How are we all???


hows life without the wife and babbie...u been a good boy?


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> hows life without the wife and babbie...u been a good boy?


Without wife and baby???

Baby is in my arms looking very beautiful and the wife is just filling her face with pollyfilla and a bit of paint!!!

Still happy at work p??


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> Without wife and baby???
> 
> Baby is in my arms looking very beautiful and the wife is just filling her face with pollyfilla and a bit of paint!!!
> 
> Still happy at work p??


hmm....i thought they were back home in Thailand for a holiday?

alls good pal:thumb:


----------



## Rob68

pcuzz78 said:


> Without wife and baby???
> 
> Baby is in my arms looking very beautiful and the wife is just filling her face with pollyfilla and a bit of paint!!!
> 
> Still happy at work p??


ignore pelayo pcuzz...think the sides are showing from his first jab...or maybe its his age:whistling:..............


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> ignore pelayo pcuzz...think the sides are showing from his first jab...or maybe its his age:whistling:..............


 :innocent: *:innocent:........shut it or I'll take this white vest off and tie u up with it*

*again*


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> *S-A-L QUOTE*
> 
> my name's Simon Cowell and i'm a complete d!ckhead so dont believe anything i say*....*
> 
> :whistling: :whistling:


*OUT OF CONTEXT * :lol:



weeman said:


> i dont know what you mean mate.......you think i'm whoring the reps from right under your nose?
> 
> i'm offended.


I thought the 'i'm offended' bit was the last of the post.......pic had me laughing so hard i started crying :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L....u know what I meant....saggy a*se


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> :innocent: *:innocent:........shut it or I'll take this white vest off and tie u up with it*
> 
> *again*


definately showing signs of roi....... :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> definately showing signs of roi....... :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....shoot...i really am...OMG...its working:laugh:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....shoot...i really am...OMG...its working:laugh:


 :bounce: :bounce:...... :lol: :lol:....you da man tom... :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:



RJ68 said:


> :bounce: :bounce:...... :lol: :lol:....you da man tom... :rockon:


feelin it:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> S-A-L....u know what I meant....*saggy a*se*


that would please your fantasies now, wouldn't it?


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*warm up*

run up stairs?

*dumbbell curls*

15 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg + 10 x 12.5kg + 8 x 10kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 12.5 + 8 x 10kg

*tricep extension*

12 x 35kg

12 x 55kg

10 x 80kg

6x 90kg

15 x 50kg super slow mo.

*these hurt my lower tummy.

*hammer curls*

15 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg

*tricep push downs*

10 x 32kg

10 x 36kg

10 x 36kg

*there really really hurt my lower stomach where i did to many sit ups yesterday.

*ez bar curls*

10 x 35kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 25kg

*assuming the bar was 5kg

** i really struggle with these they hurt my forearms and wrists

*relaxation*

sleep = 8 hours

quality = poor

sex = x 2

quality = super hard and a good 45mins to 1.5hrs each

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 30 mins abdominal.

blood pressure = 144/95 HR 93 (.75 hour after training)

*emotional state*

wife = :tongue:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :bounce:

life = :confused1:

overall = :confused1:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = chicken ham and cheese 4 eggs whole meal pasta

meal 3 = protein shake and oats

train

meal 4 = protein shake and oats

meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg

*sh1t diet as its only like a 1/4 of my actual day

*other notes*

odd one this as i would normally add today to tomorrows workout and diet as i dont sleep, but as tomorrow is an off day and today is supposed to be an on day its confused things. Curse this night work crap.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> *warm up*
> 
> run up stairs?
> 
> *dumbbell curls*
> 
> 15 x 15kg
> 
> 10 x 17.5kg
> 
> 10 x 20kg
> 
> 8 x 22.5kg + 10 x 12.5kg + 8 x 10kg
> 
> 8 x 25kg + 10 x 12.5 + 8 x 10kg
> 
> *tricep extension*
> 
> 12 x 35kg
> 
> 12 x 55kg
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 6x 90kg
> 
> 15 x 50kg super slow mo.
> 
> *these hurt my lower tummy.
> 
> *hammer curls*
> 
> 15 x 15kg
> 
> 10 x 17.5kg
> 
> 10 x 20kg
> 
> 8 x 22.5kg
> 
> 8 x 25kg
> 
> *tricep push downs*
> 
> 10 x 32kg
> 
> 10 x 36kg
> 
> 10 x 36kg
> 
> *there really really hurt my lower stomach where i did to many sit ups yesterday.
> 
> *ez bar curls*
> 
> 10 x 35kg
> 
> 10 x 25kg
> 
> 10 x 25kg
> 
> *assuming the bar was 5kg
> 
> ** i really struggle with these they hurt my forearms and wrists
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 8 hours
> 
> quality = poor
> 
> sex = x 2
> 
> quality = super hard and a good 45mins to 1.5hrs each
> 
> w*nks = x 2
> 
> quality = ok
> 
> sunbed = 0 mins
> 
> ems = 30 mins abdominal.
> 
> blood pressure = 144/95 HR 93 (.75 hour after training)
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :tongue:
> 
> kids = :bounce:
> 
> sex = :bounce:
> 
> life = :confused1:
> 
> overall = :confused1:
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = chicken ham and cheese 4 eggs whole meal pasta
> 
> meal 3 = protein shake and oats
> 
> train
> 
> meal 4 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 5 = chicken breast brown rice and mixed veg
> 
> *sh1t diet as its only like a 1/4 of my actual day
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> odd one this as i would normally add today to tomorrows workout and diet as i dont sleep, but as tomorrow is an off day and today is supposed to be an on day its confused things. Curse this night work crap.


Great sex though:bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> that would please your fantasies now, wouldn't it?


fantasy...or fiction..... :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

I feel I need to "do an Avril" and post this pic up AGAIN!!!..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> fantasy...or fiction..... :whistling:


you don't mean non-fiction do you? :confused1:



RedKola said:


> I feel I need to "do an Avril" and post this pic up AGAIN!!!..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


damn, he's hard :lol:

d4ead mate, what do you mean you don't sleep?


----------



## Tommy10

no clue what I mean SAL:laugh:


----------



## SALKev

oh....I hope that stands for alot of your other replies because sometimes I don't have a clue what the fvck you're on about and jsut answer and hope you dont notice :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

RJ68 said:


> ignore pelayo pcuzz...think the sides are showing from his first jab...or maybe its his age:whistling:..............


And just wait till hr tries the tren... :lol:

but actually you were close thomas but still a

few things to arrange before she leaves... And it's PHILIPPINESmate:beer:


----------



## pcuzz

Impressive that one mate!

How long in they gym for your workout?

How much grammes oats per drink?

And 2 shags....I'm on one till now!! :cursing:


----------



## rs007

While weeman is regrouping for his next round of photowhoring no doubt, allow me to slip in with one of my own.

Before anyone starts flapping that I might detract from their rep snaring exploits, please see the original post in thread, where it clearly mentions me as a fully paid up member of "Sperm". :thumbup1:

ANYWAY - with no further ado - I present a worlds first. A sight so rare, it has never graced the internet in any way, and those who have seen it, have died under mysterious circumstances.

Fellow spermers, I present MY HOT ASS. Fair enough, keep in mind I am off-season, but still, DAMN that is a HOT ASS!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

rs007 said:


> While weeman is regrouping for his next round of photowhoring no doubt, allow me to slip in with one of my own.
> 
> Before anyone starts flapping that I might detract from their rep snaring exploits, please see the original post in thread, where it clearly mentions me as a fully paid up member of "Sperm". :thumbup1:
> 
> ANYWAY - with no further ado - I present a worlds first. A sight so rare, it has never graced the internet in any way, and those who have seen it, have died under mysterious circumstances.
> 
> Fellow spermers, I present MY HOT ASS. Fair enough, keep in mind I am off-season, but still, DAMN that is a HOT ASS!!!!


Gotta love the off season....spoil yourself:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> And just wait till hr tries the tren... :lol:
> 
> *never, ever, ever, ever, ever:lol:* :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> *but actually you were close* thomas but still a
> 
> few things to arrange before she leaves... And it's PHILIPPINESmate:beer:


see...i knew there was something mentioned:tongue:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> I feel I need to "do an Avril" and post this pic up AGAIN!!!..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i actually do love that pic lolol

Whilst we are on the subject,allow me to show the pic of Ser playing 'give us a clue' that night.










:laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Why was Ser doing that? :lol: I forget! :lol:

Funny as fk pic! :lol:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Why was Ser doing that? :lol: I forget! :lol:
> 
> Funny as fk pic! :lol:


demonstrating my '[email protected] in my own face' position after i told the tale of my furious masturbation sessions as a teenager:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

S-A-L said:


> d4ead mate, what do you mean you don't sleep?


im working tonight. so i get up at 8 am stay up all day, work all night and will sleep tomorrow morning.



pcuzz78 said:


> Impressive that one mate!
> 
> How long in they gym for your workout?
> 
> How much grammes oats per drink?
> 
> And 2 shags....I'm on one till now!! :cursing:


about 1hr or just under. 50g oats with each shake. 2 shags is default for a night off.


----------



## SALKev

d4ead....thats alot of awake time mate :sad:

those are some crazy ass pics you lot are posting :lol: do you take pictures of anything else?


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> demonstrating my '[email protected] in my own face' position after i told the tale of my furious masturbation sessions as a teenager:lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh, yeah.....I remember now! :lol: :lol: :lol:

How the fk could I forget THAT?!? :lol:


----------



## IanStu

At last...got away from wife and kids...dont they realize I have more important matters to attend to...

So whats goin on here then...alot of interlopers it would appear....what is it with the Scotts...thought Hadrians wall was meant to keep em out.

Dont worry folks you're saviour is here tooled up and ready for battle....once more into the breach dear friends

no idea what I'm on about but it must have some hidden meaning


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> At last...got away from wife and kids...dont they realize I have more important matters to attend to...
> 
> So whats goin on here then...alot of interlopers it would appear....what is it with the Scotts...thought Hadrians wall was meant to keep em out.
> 
> Dont worry folks you're saviour is here tooled up and ready for battle....once more into the breach dear friends
> 
> no idea what I'm on about but it must have some hidden meaning


i aint got a cluw what your on about either ian...but i have to say mate is sounds fvcking bob on!! :lol: :thumbup1: :rockon:

let battle commence!!


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> im working tonight. so i get up at 8 am stay up all day, work all night and will sleep tomorrow morning.
> 
> about 1hr or just under. 50g oats with each shake. 2 shags is default for a night off.


every session dead, 1 hr ish mate??? 5 times a week??


----------



## IanStu

just like to say (mainly to annoy "the others") that I owe reps all over the place...people have recently been repping me like theres no tomorrow...I will get to you all eventualy.


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> At last...got away from wife and kids...dont they realize I have more important matters to attend to...
> 
> So whats goin on here then...alot of interlopers it would appear....what is it with the Scotts...thought Hadrians wall was meant to keep em out.
> 
> Dont worry folks you're saviour is here tooled up and ready for battle....once more into the breach dear friends
> 
> no idea what I'm on about but it must have some hidden meaning


I know what you mean.......i logged on this morning and clicked into sperm to be greeted by.....this smell in the air......the smell.......of.....................*P1SS!!!!! * :lol: :wub:


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> just like to say (mainly to annoy "the others") that I owe reps all over the place...people have recently been repping me like theres no tomorrow...I will get to you all eventualy.


you show em whos boss ian

:lol: :thumb: :lol: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Just to let you know I feel fantastic at the moment...wish i'd started sticking needles in me years ago...this test realy is magic stuff....I feel like I could do anything....

I feel almost...well...happy


----------



## RedKola

IanStu said:


> Just to let you know I feel fantastic at the moment...wish i'd started sticking needles in me years ago...this test realy is magic stuff....I feel like I could do anything....
> 
> I feel almost...well...happy


Shut it Zippy! :cool2:

We all know what you, A4pad and the cling ons are up to! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

RedKola said:


> Shut it Zippy! :cool2:
> 
> We all know what you, A4pad and the cling ons are up to! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


but the great thing is it works....

just like the test hey Ian:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :innocent:


----------



## IanStu

RedKola said:


> Shut it Zippy! :cool2:
> 
> We all know what you, A4pad and the cling ons are up to! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


d4ead has been upto nothing...he just looks after his friends...which is admirable in my book....and the others are just a bunch of realy nice guys and girls that want a slice of the action...and good luck to them...its all there for the taking..

If anyone is to blame for all the recent mayhem its me...not d4ead or anyone else...

I played the game too well and too fast...and now all hell has broke loose..

Just realized though...I'm absolutely lovin it :thumb: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Has anyone heard from Andrew....wish he would start posting again....I miss him


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> Has anyone heard from Andrew....wish he would start posting again....I miss him


not recently mate, i will try and call him later on way to work and ill post and let you know Ian around 6:30 ish ok so look for the post!!

i can still hold ya hand though if you get a bit frightened:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bermondse1

We all do Ian...hope he's OK.


----------



## IanStu

thanks mate...It would be good just to know he's Ok.

I'm not frightened of anything at the moment mate...except for my missis obviously...she terifies me:w00t:


----------



## d4ead

anyone got any spare reps?? i think we can get ian to number 1 if we all hit him again.

isnstu king of the forum 

*not that a4pad for one second messes with teh rep system


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> thanks mate...It would be good just to know he's Ok.
> 
> I'm not frightened of anything at the moment mate...except for my missis obviously...she terifies me:w00t:


im gonna text him now hang on!!


----------



## pcuzz

im too bloody nice i am for my own good.....


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> anyone got any spare reps?? i think we can get ian to number 1 if we all hit him again.
> 
> isnstu king of the forum
> 
> *not that a4pad for one second messes with teh rep system


LOL..... :thumb:



pcuzz78 said:


> im gonna text him now hang on!!


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> im too bloody nice i am for my own good.....


Yes I suffer from that ailment :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> thanks mate...It would be good just to know he's Ok.
> 
> I'm not frightened of anything at the moment mate...except for my missis obviously...she terifies me:w00t:


Meant to ask you...whats ur wives view on u jabbin?


----------



## pcuzz

gonna go now folks, get ready for work!

ill get back on later and give an A.U.K update at 6:30 ok..as of yet no response!


----------



## pcuzz

not for me...sorry


----------



## pcuzz

not for me..soryy


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Meant to ask you...whats ur wives view on u jabbin?


LOL...no idea mate...I havent told her...I know her views on me going to the gym though...she hates it with a passion....its a constant battle for me.

So if I mentioned the word steroid to her she would probably implode....and she'd be straight on the phone to her mother and the rest of their dreadful family and all hell would break loose..

Some times keeping things secret is the best all round


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz78 said:


> not for me..soryy


lOL...good 2 know:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> gonna go now folks, get ready for work!
> 
> ill get back on later and give an A.U.K update at 6:30 ok..as of yet no response!


thanks mate...speak later


----------



## SALKev

RedKola said:


> Shut it Zippy! :cool2:
> 
> We all know what you, A4pad and the *cling ons* are up to! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


who are these?

I'm not one of them because I havn't a fvcking clue as to what's happening :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> LOL...no idea mate...I havent told her...I know her views on me going to the gym though...she hates it with a passion....its a constant battle for me.
> 
> So if I mentioned the word steroid to her she would probably implode....and she'd be straight on the phone to her mother and the rest of their dreadful family and all hell would break loose..
> 
> Some times keeping things secret is the best all round


Yea...I hear ya...im stayin at home 4 now, gettin an new place in January, my mother would flip if she knew, hiding all my stuff is a bit of a nightmare!!


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> who are these?
> 
> I'm not one of them because I havn't a fvcking clue as to what they're up to :confused1:


pmsl...there is supposed to ba an elaborate plot to bring down the current regime......but sadly there isnt....but i'm running with it as it sounds better than just giving people reps cause they make me laugh or are clever..

So yes its a cunning evil plan :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Yea...I hear ya...im stayin at home 4 now, gettin an new place in January, my mother would flip if she knew, hiding all my stuff is a bit of a nightmare!!


yeah the hidding stuff sucks......I've got 200 needles and 100 syringes stashed around the house LOL....my gear is hidden in a toy tardis in the back bedroom where we keep all our junk....its a logistical nightmare


----------



## IanStu

right ladies I've gotta go and cook a chicken casserole for my brood....speak later.

and remember...he who laughs last, laughs last...or somat like that


----------



## M_at

Nah - he who laughs last didn't get the joke


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> pmsl...there is supposed to ba an elaborate plot to bring down the current regime......but sadly there isnt....but i'm running with it as it sounds better than just giving people reps cause they make me laugh or are clever..
> 
> So yes its a cunning evil plan :rockon:


sounds like a.........nevermind :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

M_at said:


> Nah - he who laughs last didn't get the joke


or is abit slow


----------



## pcuzz

No word yet on A.U.K

as soon as I hear I'll tell you.

Sorry. At work now!!


----------



## IanStu

pcuzz78 said:


> No word yet on A.U.K
> 
> as soon as I hear I'll tell you.
> 
> Sorry. At work now!!


thanks for trying mate...hopefully he'll get in touch


----------



## Tommy10

Spermers.....started a new journal...."Pelayo Powers Up"...hope you will all join me:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

LOL


----------



## IanStu

cant believe I'm actualy gonna talk about the x factor but I was forced to watch it tonight and it was utter sh!te...Witney Huston looked like she was stoned and cheryl cole..well its a good job she's pretty thats all I can say....and why do they all keep hugging each other and kissing and crying....LOL...and why do I care...double LOL


----------



## Tommy10

dan05 said:


> LOL


what u loling at Pet:laugh:


----------



## BigMutha

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i actually do love that pic lolol
> 
> Whilst we are on the subject,allow me to show the pic of Ser playing 'give us a clue' that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:




Is this some kind of weird Circuit training,..30 seconds,toy car peddle..whistle..next 30 seconds Bruce Lee Flip ups..whistle....What the hell are the other exercises in the Weeman's Circuit Training Classes???!! :lol:


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i actually do love that pic lolol
> 
> Whilst we are on the subject,allow me to show the pic of Ser playing 'give us a clue' that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Oh how I'd love to pound her, cum and then get weeman to eat it out:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

evening all...;

stil nothing from andrew folks...

hows the thread without me? well its late so guess i wont be missed, AGAIN when i go bed...


----------



## BigMutha

pcuzz78 said:


> evening all...;
> 
> stil nothing from andrew folks...
> 
> hows the thread without me? well its late so guess i wont be missed, AGAIN when i go bed...


Heya Pete you just caught me I'm off to snooze now,hope your good mate:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

BigMutha said:


> Heya Pete you just caught me I'm off to snooze now,hope your good mate:thumb:


fine thx mate..dont blame you..i off also..

listen, repping from iphone and leaving message its possible..

when the box opens where you write the text, long press till bubble and paste sign come up..dont paste, just type!

it works sometime then othertimes just click but you CAN ALWAYS leave a message from iphone/.....

i need to speak to you aswell russ...

pm me your number mate or something.. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Morning Spermitizoas.....just cooke the rice, brocolli, steak....made the seafood tub.... :whistling:

GOOD TO GO...... :thumbup1:

whats up......


----------



## Cheese

Morning Pel. Not much happening here this morning mate, seems i missed some action over the weekend judging by the pics ^^^


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Morning Pel. Not much happening here this morning mate, seems i missed some action over the weekend judging by the pics ^^^


lots of testosterone and chest pounding goin on....it was tough...but we all came out of it unscathed:laugh:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning everyone.


----------



## avfc_ant

I have been advised not to join this thread by Jem so I thought shes always wrong worth a look.

Do I need to j!zz into the disc tray and close it to be initialised into the group? :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Everyone knows Jem likes to keep all the best things for herself.

Saying that has she fallen out with us she hasn't stopped by for a while i alway thought she enjoyed me letching over her :confused1:

Just pop in occasionally and if you see dead knocking around he will begin the initiation process. Its messy but rewarding :thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Just pop in occasionally and if you see dead knocking around he will begin the initiation process. Its messy but rewarding :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Everyone knows Jem likes to keep all the best things for herself.
> 
> Saying that has she fallen out with us she hasn't stopped by for a while i alway thought she enjoyed me letching over her :confused1:
> 
> Just pop in occasionally and if you see dead knocking around he will begin the initiation process. *Its messy but rewarding* :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## avfc_ant

PMSL ok guys cheers.


----------



## Cheese

Ant those smiles are Pel and Zaxxxxxxxx agreeing with me... start storing in a jar now if i was you it can become a rather lengthy process.


----------



## avfc_ant

Will a jam jar be adequate enough?


----------



## Cheese

Good point, knick the vase off the windowsill and cling film the top after use.


----------



## avfc_ant

:lol: A whole Vase. Dead must have some massive balls :/


----------



## M_at

The jar isn't for d4ead to fill - its for you to fill for d4ead.


----------



## avfc_ant

M_at said:


> The jar isn't for d4ead to fill - its for you to fill for d4ead.


It'll be weeks lol.

Hope it dont smash during delivery.

Well I suppose it would teach the post people not to throw around parcels.


----------



## IanStu

avfc_ant said:


> It'll be weeks lol.
> 
> Hope it dont smash during delivery.
> 
> Well I suppose it would teach the post people not to throw around parcels.


LOL...the thought of that made me feel a bit queezy.

Morning fellas....i've fvckin come to work in a t-shirt again and I'm freezing...still there is a shaft of sunlight streaming through my little window so it makes me feel a bit brighter....

Hope everyone is well after the dramatic events of the weekend....I'm now officialy the most evil and hated person to ever set foot in UKM....Yeahhh at last i've achieved something.

Chest and tri's for me later....cant wait :thumbup1:


----------



## avfc_ant

Whats this evilness you speak of Ian?

Chest and Bi's for me tonight.


----------



## Cheese

Why mate? something to do with you hitting top two? Get in!!!


----------



## IanStu

avfc_ant said:


> Whats this evilness you speak of Ian?
> 
> Chest and Bi's for me tonight.





Cheese said:


> Why mate? something to do with you hitting top two? Get in!!!


there has been a huge backlash this weekend against me and others who are seen as unsuitable for the top 10......lots of talk of not being proper bodybuilders and all sorts of crap......of course just boils down to the fact that they dont like being knocked off their perches..

Been quite good fun actualy :thumb:


----------



## avfc_ant

:lol: yeah sounds like it too. managing to wind up a few people. This the reason for the reps thread?


----------



## Cheese

I've read through it and really can't be bothered to comment.

People are taking it way to seriously, i completely agree with Dead, i treat it like a game!

I give out advice to loads of people but 90% of my posts are bullsh!t and theyre the ones that earn me the most reps!

My serious posts aren't even meant to get me reps in fairness the info is give is for free... its my humour you pay for... you bast4rds!


----------



## Cheese

That reminds me... Ian have i repped you yet today lol


----------



## A.U.K

*Good Morning Spermers, Hello Boys and Girls I am here albeit for a short time.*

*
*

*
You may rightly assume that I have been unwell again but on top of that I had a housefull of guests from the USA which though lovely was a little tiring as I didnt feel well.*

*
*

*
My stomach isnt right, I am going back into hospital today to have further tests and to monitor the situation..It will be fine I am sure but the pain has been ghastly..Strangely as I am going to the hospital it seems to have eased which is a great relief..*

*
*

*
I am grateful for all the messages and texts I will reply later today..*

*
*

*
I love and miss you all...*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
xoxoxox*


----------



## Cheese

Great to hear from you A!!

I'm sure everyone will be delighted that you've dropped by mate.

All the best and hope to catch up propperly when you return with more free time on your hands.

xx


----------



## weeman

Cheese said:


> I've read through it and really can't be bothered to comment.
> 
> People are taking it way to seriously, i completely agree with Dead, i treat it like a game!
> 
> I give out advice to loads of people but 90% of my posts are bullsh!t and theyre the ones that earn me the most reps!
> 
> My serious posts aren't even meant to get me reps in fairness the info is give is for free... its my humour you pay for... you bast4rds!


I'm thinking this is hilarious,both sides of the fence are saying the other side is taking things too seriously,yet both sides deny doing so lol

I'm glad i was never near the top of the chart or maybe it would have had more of an impact with me,but suffice to say,the fact my name is known by most members and mentioned all over the board is enough for me to be secure in my own awesomeness.

In 24 hours i'm going in to get the snip,and i am now sh1tting myself.


----------



## avfc_ant

My info isnt even worth reps pmsl dunno how I have accumilated some. Generally for making stupid jokes etc.


----------



## avfc_ant

weeman said:


> In 24 hours i'm going in to get the snip,and i am now sh1tting myself.


Good luck mate. Hope they dont slip and take the whole thing off :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

I never really stray into jw thread which is where i'm assuming the other side of the fence is... i don't feel welcome there.

At least everyone is welcome this side of the fence.

I wouldn't know if i'm known around the board yet... i wouldn't expect to be really.

Weeman you could have 0 reps and would still be a legend in your own right. The chronicles are monumentous on their own.


----------



## avfc_ant

Whenever someone talks about sex weemans name seems to pop up. That is a great accomplishment there mate. Sex god of UKM :lol:


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Good Morning Spermers, Hello Boys and Girls I am here albeit for a short time.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> You may rightly assume that I have been unwell again but on top of that I had a housefull of guests from the USA which though lovely was a little tiring as I didnt feel well.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> My stomach isnt right, I am going back into hospital today to have further tests and to monitor the situation..It will be fine I am sure but the pain has been ghastly..Strangely as I am going to the hospital it seems to have eased which is a great relief..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I am grateful for all the messages and texts I will reply later today..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I love and miss you all...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> xoxoxox*


ANDREW

thank fvck for that....keep in touch mate just to let us know you are still breathing....sorry you are still so unwell mate...I realy hope things improve for you.

so you've had a house full of guests...sounds lika an orgy

speak soon mate

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## IanStu

weeman said:


> In 24 hours i'm going in to get the snip,and i am now sh1tting myself.


Oh god...you're a braver man than me...my dear beloved has been on at me for years to get it done but I've managed to hold off....luckily we're both so inredibly old now it doesnt matter :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I've read through it and really can't be bothered to comment.
> 
> People are taking it way to seriously, i completely agree with Dead, i treat it like a game!
> 
> I give out advice to loads of people but 90% of my posts are bullsh!t and theyre the ones that earn me the most reps!
> 
> My serious posts aren't even meant to get me reps in fairness the info is give is for free...* its my humour you pay for... you bast4rds!*


its over priced :lol:


----------



## weeman

i actually cant wait till its done,its the getting it done thats bothering me,looking forward to being a blank firer!!


----------



## avfc_ant

weeman said:


> i actually cant wait till its done,its the getting it done thats bothering me,looking forward to being a blank firer!!


On the upside no condoms lol.


----------



## Cheese

avfc_ant said:


> On the upside no condoms lol.


I've never seen a condom on Weemans c0ck yet, no matter which bird its being thrust in the direction of.

I don't think this is one of the pro's when weighting up the options


----------



## avfc_ant

Cheese said:


> I've never seen a condom on Weemans c0ck yet, no matter which bird its being thrust in the direction of.
> 
> I don't think this is one of the pro's when weighting up the options


 :lol: Imagine all those unknown little weemans popping up all around the world. Its the mothers giving birth I feel sorry for, after the head they got the shoulders to push out.


----------



## weeman

avfc_ant said:


> Whenever someone talks about sex weemans name seems to pop up. That is a great accomplishment there mate. Sex god of UKM :lol:


lmao thats a phenomina that i managed to insitill back in june last year i think it was,the board changed forever that day.



avfc_ant said:


> On the upside no condoms lol.





Cheese said:


> *I've never seen a condom on Weemans c0ck ye*t, no matter which bird its being thrust in the direction of.
> 
> I don't think this is one of the pro's when weighting up the options


lol neither have i. (cue weeman getting flamed for sluttery)



avfc_ant said:


> :lol: Imagine all those unknown little weemans popping up all around the world. Its the mothers giving birth I feel sorry for, after the head they got the shoulders to push out.


no no you got that the wrong way round,its when the head pops out i would feel sorry for them,and they realise they have given birth to ginge.

*i dont have any surprise kids,luckily most of the girls want my cum in their bums/faces/mouths. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Theres probably 100s of little weemen running about scotland hitting front double bi shots shouting *BOOM* :lol:


----------



## weeman

dan05 said:


> Theres probably 100s of little weemen running about scotland hitting front double bi shots shouting *BOOM* :lol:


lolol my little 19 month old son has actually just started his version,he raises his arms into double bi and gives it 'RUUUUUURBBBB',of course we exchange cannon shots with each other,it gets very heated,someone always ends up crying,Ser has to step in and split us up.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol


----------



## d4ead

*d4ead runs of to check his kids for ginger hair


----------



## WRT

jamie seagia said:


> lol


Is that new avi so you don't get beaten up by Mike mate? lol


----------



## avfc_ant

d4ead said:


> *d4ead runs of to check his kids for ginger hair


pmsl laughing ... What if my unborn child is ginger :cursing:


----------



## WRT

avfc_ant said:


> pmsl laughing ... What if my unborn child is ginger :cursing:


MT2 mate:lol: Or a gingercism.


----------



## avfc_ant

WRT said:


> MT2 mate:lol: Or a gingercism.


yeah mt2 it will be. on his first cycle as soon as i see one hair :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol nope  how are you anyway wrt and im just promoting the gym i guess advertiseing haha


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *Good Morning Spermers, Hello Boys and Girls I am here albeit for a short time.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> You may rightly assume that I have been unwell again but on top of that I had a housefull of guests from the USA which though lovely was a little tiring as I didnt feel well.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> My stomach isnt right, I am going back into hospital today to have further tests and to monitor the situation..It will be fine I am sure but the pain has been ghastly..Strangely as I am going to the hospital it seems to have eased which is a great relief..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I am grateful for all the messages and texts I will reply later today..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I love and miss you all...*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> xoxoxox*


:sad: and :wub: and :sad: and :wub: just about sums up what I'm feeling right now. 

Get well soon xx


----------



## Tommy10

Evening Guys

Bri- all the best for tomorrow:thumb:

Ian- stop flashing ur disco muscles and get the AAron knit on

AUK- stick in there, ur a survivor:thumb:

Seagull- i might jst make GOD before ya:laugh:

Cheese- your cheese stinks but tastes great:lol: :lol:

...and to me....get a fookin LIFE:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

Pelayo said:


> Evening Guys
> 
> Bri- all the best for tomorrow:thumb:
> 
> Ian- stop flashing ur disco muscles and get the AAron knit on
> 
> AUK- stick in there, ur a survivor:thumb:
> 
> Seagull- i might jst make GOD before ya:laugh:
> 
> Cheese- your cheese stinks but tastes great:lol: :lol:
> 
> ...and to me....get a fookin LIFE:lol: :lol: :lol:


haha funny lad its not seagull btw its seagia pmsl


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> haha funny lad its not seagull btw its seagia pmsl[/quote*]...I KNOW:lol:* :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Thomas...if you dont learn how to do quotes properly I'm gonna have to kill you...sorry mate you leave me no choice :death:


----------



## Guest

Pelayo said:


> Evening Guys
> 
> Bri- all the best for tomorrow:thumb:
> 
> Ian- stop flashing ur disco muscles and get the AAron knit on
> 
> AUK- stick in there, ur a survivor:thumb:
> 
> Seagull- i might jst make GOD before ya:laugh:
> 
> Cheese- your cheese stinks but tastes great:lol: :lol:
> 
> ...and to me....get a fookin LIFE:lol: :lol: :lol:


no dan05 i see...


----------



## d4ead

No d4 either, I wonder who won't be getting reps in the morning humf.....


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> No d4 either, I wonder who won't be getting reps in the morning humf.....


I admit I have been slacking when it comes to sharing my spunk, but I see I have also been missed off the list.....

People are so easily forgotton round here!!


----------



## pcuzz

Dan, how's you. Got a question for you!

How can I speed up myetablism buddy??

Doing the olive oil thing but it's not enough. Any other natural methods to help??

Do you know any dead?? How's work mate?


----------



## d4ead

Shallow bstards arnt they.

How's you pete mate, doing well?

They ain't still got the cheek to be making you work at work do they?

You should demand a rise or an extra day off.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Shallow bstards arnt they.
> 
> How's you pete mate, doing well?
> 
> They ain't still got the cheek to be making you work at work do they?
> 
> You should demand a rise or an extra day off.


I'm fine thx buddy aside from missing 4 bloody days at the gym...aarrgggjhj, parenthood!!!

Still wouldn't change it, she makes me very happy!

Aside from that mate fine thx,you?

How's thy daughter of yours matey? Hope she still good man.. I did say it before but that's deep but as you say it's under control now. Strange how being a parent now how you can sympathise with others!!! WTF am I going all deep for lol....

Works cool, still busy. Sadly think we are now straight through so it's gonna be as and when I can get online I will. Tbh though mate, it's nice to have something to do. Time drags else!!!'

sadly no rise here, were lucky to get our anual 3.5%[email protected] Still at least I still have a

job right!!!

You bus??


----------



## d4ead

Were dead at the minute, got all nite to play on here. ;=p

Speed up metabilism. Yohimbi, sida cord, train heavy,

Nothing works for me mate I'm still fat, you trim as fuk though.


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> Were dead at the minute, got all nite to play on here. ;=p
> 
> Speed up metabilism. Yohimbi, sida cord, train heavy,
> 
> Nothing works for me mate I'm still fat, you trim as fuk though.


 :lol: do you know how hard it was to pull my beer belly in for those shots?? Fvcking killed me:lol:

I do try to watch my waistline a little, but honest mate, there is a

fair bit of fat there, I was just hiding it! :thumb:

you've finishe in 50 mins haven't

you? Still got two blasted hrs left, then train!!! Haven't been for almost a week ffs (see dan, still using that one:thumbup1


----------



## d4ead

Ill be in the gym in about 40 mins.

Legs.


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> every session dead, 1 hr ish mate??? 5 times a week??


yeh i stick to 1 hour or under. at the moment im doing every other day buddy, but was doing 4 times a week before that.



IanStu said:


> just like to say (mainly to annoy "the others") that I owe reps all over the place...people have recently been repping me like theres no tomorrow...I will get to you all eventualy.


naughty naughty naughty.



Pelayo said:


> Meant to ask you...whats ur wives view on u jabbin?


she i hopes it kills me so she can have a nice insurance pay out, i dont think she cares any other way.



IanStu said:


> LOL...the thought of that made me feel a bit queezy.
> 
> Morning fellas....i've fvckin come to work in a t-shirt again and I'm freezing...still there is a shaft of sunlight streaming through my little window so it makes me feel a bit brighter....
> 
> Hope everyone is well after the dramatic events of the weekend....I'm now officialy the most evil and hated person to ever set foot in UKM....Yeahhh at last i've achieved something.
> 
> Chest and tri's for me later....cant wait :thumbup1:


odd you cant be that hated more people are repping you then ever. :ban:

you get all the attention sniff...


----------



## ZAXXXXX

pcuzz78 said:


> Dan, how's you. Got a question for you!
> 
> How can I speed up myetablism buddy??
> 
> I always found amphetamines did the trick though the sides are bad, especially the insomnia :lol:


----------



## d4ead

avfc_ant said:


> pmsl laughing ... What if my unborn child is ginger :cursing:


oi we rep for humour here... pay your dues..



jamie seagia said:


> haha funny lad its not seagull btw its seagia pmsl


your seagull to us.


----------



## Cheese

Eat as soon as you wake up and eat lots of small meals, that as i understand it is the best way to speed up metabolism... if you already do this then I'm not sure tbh, maybe cardio will help.

Equipiose Undecanate is supposed to make you eat like a horse although when i was on it i didn't notice a difference.


----------



## avfc_ant

Fasted cardio speeds up metabolism. Then a big breakfast.

I do 30 mins fasted in the morning then 100g oats and 2 scoops whey.


----------



## avfc_ant

d4ead said:


> oi we rep for humour here... pay your dues..


the :cursing: was at the thought of ginger kids not the comment lol.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I always found eating small meals every 2 hrs helped speed up my metabolism.


----------



## Prodiver

ZAXXXXX said:


> I always found eating small meals every 2 hrs helped speed up my metabolism.


Sorry to disillusion you, but this is more imagined than real.

A paper cited on here some months back showed that eating more frequently but the same overall amount of food doesn't speed up the metabolism overall.

That is, you may get, say, 6 metabolic peaks instead of 4, but the area under the curves of both is the same if you eat the same amount of food overall.


----------



## IanStu

right been to gym...did legs...tried cheeses approach but couldnt get used to it mate...it was to hard..lol....also tried to match Tels leg workout (you know the old fart from another thread)...anyway less said about what happened there the better..so ended up doing more or less my usual routine...actualy turned into one of the best leg sessions I've ever had.

Got home and did my 3rd Jab.....not too bad except when I put the pin on the syringe and then tried to pull the cover off it...it was stuck, so yanked it off and not sure what happened but stabbed myself in my index finger...realy deep...blood everywhere...so chucked that needle and started again...only a little bit of the test went into my finger so should be OK....after that all went smoothly.


----------



## Cheese

Your finger will have a hard on.

Mate i was laughing my head off at that i've done it before its a pain in the ass.... well finger.

Your right it pi55es out for ages doesn't it.

At least you gave it a go mate, its hard but thats the whole point lmao.


----------



## jamie seagia

lol thanks for the reps cheese lol  tryed to rep you wont let me will wen im recharged lol :thumb: avin lamb chops mash and brown rice now fuk me im eating like a horse lol feel hungrey all da time is this common on a cycle


----------



## d4ead

ian your luck astounds me you really wernt joking were you when you said you were unlucky, fukin ell mate.


----------



## Tommy10

dan05 said:


> no dan05 i see...





d4ead said:


> No d4 either, I wonder who won't be getting reps in the morning humf.....





pcuzz78 said:


> I admit I have been slacking when it comes to sharing my spunk, but I see I have also been missed off the list.....
> 
> People are so easily forgotton round here!!


BOYS..your on the other list...*(shhh...dinna tell the others...OK)*


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> right been to gym...did legs...tried cheeses approach but couldnt get used to it mate...it was to hard..lol....also tried to match Tels leg workout (you know the old fart from another thread)...anyway less said about what happened there the better..so ended up doing more or less my usual routine...actualy turned into one of the best leg sessions I've ever had.
> 
> *Got home and did my 3rd Jab.....not too bad except when I put the pin on the syringe and then tried to pull the cover off it...it was stuck, so yanked it off and not sure what happened but stabbed myself in my index finger...realy deep...blood everywhere...so chucked that needle and started again...only a little bit of the test went into my finger so should be OK....after that all went smoothly.*


Ian...thats made my day:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

what is 'Cheese's approach'?


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Ian...thats made my day:lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL....gotta face it I'm a first class knob :stuart:



S-A-L said:


> what is 'Cheese's approach'?


he creeps up quitely then pounces.....sneaky but effective


----------



## WRT

Prodiver said:


> Sorry to disillusion you, but this is more imagined than real.
> 
> A paper cited on here some months back showed that eating more frequently but the same overall amount of food doesn't speed up the metabolism overall.
> 
> That is, you may get, say, 6 metabolic peaks instead of 4, but the area under the curves of both is the same if you eat the same amount of food overall.


Correct me if I'm wrong but won't spacing your meals out through the day help keep your body anabolic. I seem to get hungrier faster eating less meals in bigger portions than eating more meals in smaller portions.


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> he creeps up quitely then pounces.....sneaky but effective


 :lol: :lol:

now really, what is it? :mellow:


----------



## Dsahna

Site injecting your finger ian:confused1:

Is that a secret of the pros mate:thumb:

Welldone for your great leg workout bigman


----------



## IanStu

S-A-L said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> now really, what is it? :mellow:


he explains it a page or so back its the HIT method



Dsahna said:


> Site injecting your finger ian:confused1:
> 
> Is that a secret of the pros mate:thumb:


LOL...no mate its the secret of uncordinated [email protected] day it'll go right


----------



## IanStu

IanStu said:


> he explains it a page or so back its the HIT method


oopps...it wasnt in this thread it was in Dans thread...sorry I get confused I'm at a funny age


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello folks sorry i not been around, been ill again with my chest not good. Went back to training today did legs will update in me journal but had two pbs lol.

hope you all well, and Andy i hope your feeling better hun x


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Hello folks sorry i not been around, been ill again with my chest not good. Went back to training today did legs will update in me journal but had two pbs lol.
> 
> hope you all well, and Andy i hope your feeling better hun x


What a nightmare BB....hope its gone for good


----------



## Dsahna

Jesus christ superbets gets 2 pbs after an illness ffs:thumb:nice to see you babe:wink: x


----------



## Howe

Evening all


----------



## Dsahna

Evening howzerhope all is well:wink:


----------



## M_at

EVening peeps.


----------



## Dsahna

Evening matt:wink:had a good day mate?


----------



## Howe

Dsahna said:


> Evening howzerhope all is well:wink:


I'm good thanks Dan, Yourself? - Sorry i forgot to reply to your PM, Iread it and didn't get chance reply and then forgot!


----------



## Prodiver

WRT said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but won't spacing your meals out through the day help keep your body anabolic. I seem to get hungrier faster eating less meals in bigger portions than eating more meals in smaller portions.


I think you'll find that actually you have to go a good many hours without food before your body actually becomes catabolic, such is its nutritional capacity.

Even so, of course we want to keep our body optimally fed so we grow fastest, which suggests never going hungry.

I don't think you get hungrier faster with fewer meals - you simply get hungry as usual once the food you've eaten is digested, so eating less more often avoids you feeling hungry.

But if you eat more less often, the amount will take longer to digest, so you shouldn't feel hungrier between meals either, and the nutritional results will be the same.


----------



## SALKev




----------



## jamie seagia

Bettyboo said:


> Hello folks sorry i not been around, been ill again with my chest not good. Went back to training today did legs will update in me journal but had two pbs lol.
> 
> hope you all well, and Andy i hope your feeling better hun x


you still goin the gym wen your sick bets and well done to you on your PB

please take a look at my jornal im progressing well


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> oopps...it wasnt in this thread it was in Dans thread...sorry I get confused I'm at a funny age


Cheese PM'ed abit of info.....bless him :wub:



Bettyboo said:


> Hello folks sorry i not been around, been ill again with my chest not good. Went back to training today did legs will update in me journal but had two pbs lol.
> 
> hope you all well, and Andy i hope your feeling better hun x


good to see you :bounce: :bounce: congratulations on the PB's!!!!!! 

are you better now?

sorry if i missed anything/anyone....i didn't read that far down!


----------



## M_at

Not bad, not great Dan - first day since my accident that I should have been in the gym and to top it off I've developed some cold symptoms.

Got me a little bit down


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


>


Where do u get ur eyebrows done? 

Lookin Hot Salou:whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Not bad, not great Dan - first day since my accident that I should have been in the gym and to top it off I've developed some cold symptoms.
> 
> accident?.....
> 
> Got me a little bit down


........aww cheer up Pal, the gyms door is always open, ur health comes first:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Accident was putting my back out deadlifting. Not a happy bunny as I was hoping to add 10-15% to my deadlift over the coming 6 weeks.

Time to start giving out my reps again. Who's first?


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Accident was putting my back out deadlifting. Not a happy bunny as I was hoping to add 10-15% to my deadlift over the coming 6 weeks.
> 
> Time to start giving out my reps again. Who's first?


I hear ya Matt, had 3 back surgeries...2 discs out...and back is my fav day at the gym, deads are my fav set!!..persevere, it will come....


----------



## jamie seagia

nite guys zzzzzzzz


----------



## Tommy10

Mornin all...dark and raining in Glasgow...whose walking the dog...NOT ME.. :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Not bad, not great Dan - first day since my accident that I should have been in the gym and to top it off I've developed some cold symptoms.
> 
> Got me a little bit down


Chin up Matt....have agreat day buddy :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

jamie seagia said:


> you still goin the gym wen your sick bets and well done to you on your PB
> 
> please take a look at my jornal im progressing well


Will do , got docs today me thinks i got a chest infection yet again grr!


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Will do , got docs today me thinks i got a chest infection yet again grr!


no sign of it going then...... :ban:


----------



## Cheese

Boooo, i get chest infections virtually everytime i have a cold. It always seems to drop onto my chest.

Get some antibiotics down ya and you'll be fine before the weekend.

Morning everybody.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Boooo, i get chest infections virtually everytime i have a cold. It always seems to drop onto my chest.
> 
> Get some antibiotics down ya and you'll be fine before the weekend.
> 
> Morning everybody.


*Dr Cheese:laugh:*


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I'd swop a chest infection for this stinkin cold I've got anyday, could be swine flu again :cursing:


----------



## Cheese

Pelayo said:


> *Dr Cheese:laugh:*


 :thumb: :thumb : :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

ZAXXXXX said:


> I'd swop a chest infection for this stinkin cold I've got anyday, could be swine flu again :cursing:


**** BUDDY!!!...lets hope not


----------



## Cheese

You have to get chest infections sorted pronto when your a gym goer....

I went to the quacks and he said i could have given myself a heart attack as i'd had a chest infection for about 6 months and kept telling myself i could beat in on my own.

I also have a heart murmur with makes things worse.

Apparently the deep breathing that you do when training allows the infection to go deeper into the lungs so training while you have on is a big no no.


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> You have to get chest infections sorted pronto when your a gym goer....
> 
> I went to the quacks and he said i could have given myself a heart attack as i'd had a chest infection for about 6 months and kept telling myself i could beat in on my own.
> 
> I also have a heart murmur with makes things worse.
> 
> Apparently the deep breathing that you do when training allows the infection to go deeper into the lungs so training while you have on is a big no no.


*Dr Cheese:laugh:*


----------



## Bettyboo

Gawd ive had swine flu and its not nice, two chest infections within a matter of weeks. lol mind you i have been doing a lot of heavy breathing lately pmsl lol


----------



## Cheese

Bettyboo said:


> Gawd ive had swine flu and its not nice, two chest infections within a matter of weeks. lol mind you i have been doing a lot of heavy breathing lately pmsl lol


I've told you about that before... you have to stop ringing my home phone my mrs will pick up one of these times.


----------



## Dsahna

Heavy breathing mate:wink:got yourself a boyfriend like tara:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Cheese said:


> I've told you about that before... you have to stop ringing my home phone my mrs will pick up one of these times.


Lol I thought you said you liked surprise phone calls fpmsl :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Heavy breathing mate:wink:got yourself a boyfriend like tara:lol:


Possibly... lol :tongue:


----------



## Cheese

Bettyboo said:


> Lol I thought you said you liked surprise phone calls fpmsl :whistling:


I do.... to my mobile :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol hiya betty how you this afternoon hope your well now

Jamie S

P.S thanks for the reps cheese my mate lol and that lil comment haha


----------



## Cheese

In fairness mate i can't remember the comment but knowing me it was hilarious pmsl


----------



## jamie seagia

lol lil hint for ye YOU TIT lol


----------



## Cheese

Hahaha, see told ya


----------



## IanStu

I feel pretty oh so pretty I feel pretty and witty and gay...and I pity any girl who isnt me today......

I like the new avi...my little cheesey watsit....you look like a proper real person...all handsome and stuff....must be trick of the light


----------



## IanStu

I feel charming oh so charming..its alarming how charming I feel.....


----------



## Cheese

I don't know if you've heard, but i'm kind of a big deal around here.


----------



## jamie seagia

i like mine to pmsfl


----------



## Cheese

Have you changed it :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I don't know if you know this but i'm kind of a big deal around here.


Bless.....off into the realms of delusion again :lol:



jamie seagia said:


> i like mine to pmsfl


yes vast improvement :thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol ok orderd this couple weeks ago and wen i opened it **** my fukin self haha forgot wat i orderd pmsl it was like pulling a real head outa a box ffs


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> Where do u get ur eyebrows done?
> 
> Lookin Hot Salou:whistling:


ahh my eyebrow....to be honest....i thought my crappy haircut was going to be brought to attention....obviously not.... :lol:

well yes...I've had my eyebrows critisized for their awesomeness many a time (this is true actually)...but I really don't do anything to them....must be my awesome genes..... :thumb:


----------



## WRT

S-A-L said:


> ahh my eyebrow....to be honest....i thought my crappy haircut was going to be brought to attention....obviously not.... :lol:
> 
> well yes...I've had my eyebrows critisized for their awesomeness many a time (this is true actually)...but I really don't do anything to them....must be my awesome genes..... :thumb:


My eyebrows look like 2 nigerian caterpillars have been stuck on:lol:


----------



## DanJ

WRT said:


> My eyebrows look like 2 nigerian caterpillars have been stuck on:lol:


 :lol: :lol: Why Nigerian, may i ask?

*Edit* - just checked wikipedia, and apparantley nigerian caterpillars produce silk!! Fancy!


----------



## WRT

DanJ said:


> :lol: :lol: Why Nigerian, may i ask?
> 
> *Edit* - just checked wikipedia, and apparantley nigerian caterpillars produce silk!! Fancy!


Pmsl well caterpillars are usually green or some sh1t, so nigerian ones would be black:lol:


----------



## DanJ

WRT said:


> Pmsl well caterpillars are usually green or some sh1t, so nigerian ones would be black:lol:


Ha ha ha, simple but brilliant. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

WRT said:


> My eyebrows look like 2 nigerian caterpillars have been stuck on:lol:





WRT said:


> Pmsl well caterpillars are usually green or some sh1t, so nigerian ones would be black:lol:


LOL!

will they sprout wings anytime soon you think?


----------



## jamie seagia

lol i luv da way wrt thinks simples?


----------



## Cheese

Jamie you will probably never hear this again in your like but i actually preffered seeing your face in the avi.

That mask is mingin.

I'm sorting my fancy dress costume soon, might go as the clown fron IT


----------



## DanJ

Cheese said:


> Jamie you will probably never hear this again in your like but i actually preffered seeing your face in the avi.
> 
> That mask is mingin.
> 
> I'm sorting my fancy dress costume soon, might go as the clown fron IT


That is one scarey ass clown!!! Good choice :thumb: .


----------



## jamie seagia

lol im scared of it lol but was a good choice some reason he scares the **** outa me lol


----------



## IanStu

Congratulations to Dan05 on making the top 10 :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Jamie...you're gonna have to change your avi mate....its fvckin disgusting


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> Jamie...you're gonna have to change your avi mate....its fvckin disgusting


looks like someone got a rough BJ lmao


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> Congratulations to Dan05 on making the top 10 :thumb:


lower case 'd' please :laugh:

but dont, i'll probs just get **** for it.. lolol


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> lower case 'd' please :laugh:
> 
> but dont, i'll probs just get **** for it.. lolol


yes mate you prob will....keep ya head down and dont go in all guns blazing like I did...it gets messy


----------



## Guest

IanStu said:


> yes mate you prob will....keep ya head down and dont go in all guns blazing like I did...it gets messy


tbh a lot of reps come from 'nice post' or 'cheers' but you know how it is :lol:


----------



## IanStu

dan05 said:


> tbh a lot of reps come from 'nice post' or 'cheers' but you know how it is :lol:


yes mate I know how it is....only to well


----------



## Dsahna

Evening folks:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Evening everyone grr i got told off by the doc and got told to rest up a few days from the gym, like im gonna do that haha i rested today but im going back tomorrow lol


----------



## Cheese

What did *Dr Cheese* say, wouldn't listen would you... lol


----------



## d4ead

cheese change you fuking avi, its making to jelouse of your good looks. bastard.


----------



## SALKev

whats up lovely jubblys? :bounce:


----------



## Dsahna

d4ead said:


> cheese change you fuking avi, its making to jelouse of your good looks. bastard.


X2 twät:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Love the avvy sal


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> X2 twät:lol:


A wee pic for you D ..handsome or what:thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol am gonna change me avi now as i keep looking at it it makes me sick lol

haha pelayo my bird says i look like you in that avi and in your to piks lol dont c the resembleence tho lol


----------



## jamie seagia

WRT said:


> Seeing as were posting "gay" pics:lol:


 lol how do you put piks up like da i have to edit and shrink da fuka then get da code then paste is there a quicker way .. :confused1:


----------



## WRT

When posting, go to advanced then manage attachments.


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> A wee pic for you D ..handsome or what:thumb:


Ooooo dem eyes mate,gween as du gwass:drool:hope i dont have to post a pufter pic:lol:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Love the avvy sal


I was quite suprised when i found it......and then i was estatically happy :bounce: :bounce: :lol:



Pelayo said:


> A wee pic for you D ..handsome or what:thumb:


you're a bum...no one can compliment you/insult you now because you really are quite a looker  :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

attention everybody..

testicles...

that is all.


----------



## jamie seagia

WRT said:


> When posting, go to advanced then manage attachments.


ok my gay pik lol


----------



## SALKev

WRT said:


> When posting, go to advanced then manage attachments.


where's your gay pic gone? i was preparing myself for a long night... :lol:

and i see what you mean about the eyebrows...nigerian caterpillars for sure :thumb:



d4ead said:


> attention everybody..
> 
> testicles...
> 
> that is all.


thats important mate, i'm glad you brought it to my attention



jamie seagia said:


> ok my gay pik lol


abit wet mate? :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

S-A-L said:


> where's your gay pic gone? i was preparing myself for a long night... :lol:
> 
> and i see what you mean about the eyebrows...nigerian caterpillars for sure :thumb:
> 
> thats important mate, i'm glad you brought it to my attention
> 
> abit wet mate? :lol:


haha yes sal ino wat it looks like bvut its not :whistling:

just had a bath lol


----------



## SALKev

a bath?!?! LOL! why is it just that bit thats wet :whistling:

i'll get it out of you i tell ya!


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Ooooo dem eyes mate,gween as du gwass:drool:hope i dont have to post a pufter pic:lol:





S-A-L said:


> I was quite suprised when i found it......and then i was estatically happy :bounce: :bounce: :lol:
> 
> you're a bum...no one can compliment you/insult you now because you really are quite a looker  :thumb:





d4ead said:


> attention everybody..
> 
> testicles...
> 
> that is all.





jamie seagia said:


> ok my gay pik lol


*one more for good measure??...go on then...* :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

jamie seagia said:


> ok my gay pik lol


That's quite a penis you have there.


----------



## SALKev

just wondering, what are your guys neck measurements like? because according to a sh!tty calculator im .8/.9 of an inch away from my max as a natty.....which I can hardly believe as it really is pencil neck like


----------



## Dsahna

Jamie,looking granite tough there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> *one more for good measure??...go on then...* :lol: :lol:


that scared me.....probably because 2pac shouted HOW LONG WILL THEY MOURN ME? just as the big image appeared on the screen :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> that scared me.....probably because 2pac shouted HOW LONG WILL THEY MOURN ME? just as the big image appeared on the screen :lol:


BOO!!!!!:laugh:

I was ill that day....my " oh poor me" face:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Jamie,looking granite tough there mate:thumbup1:


...and me??:laugh:


----------



## DanJ

Pelayo said:


> *one more for good measure??...go on then...* :lol: :lol:


I did a little sex wee!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

S-A-L said:


> just wondering, what are your guys neck measurements like? because according to a sh!tty calculator im .8/.9 of an inch away from my max as a natty.....which I can hardly believe as it really is pencil neck like


Just over 19inches,just measured it!!!

Cant remember what my last measurement was!


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> ...and me??:laugh:


you look like you're in pain :lol:

i don't see why you dont put one of those pics up as your avi....ladies will come to you like they do me.....in their fvckin thousands!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Just over 19inches,just measured it!!!
> 
> Cant remember what my last measurement was!


well it was aimed at the less monster like guys (preferably nearer 15.5 :lol: ) but i'll take yours too :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> you look like you're in pain :lol:
> 
> i don't see why you dont put one of those pics up as your avi....ladies will come to you like they do me.....*in their fvckin thousands!!!* :bounce: :bounce:


*cause i need abreak from all the attention I get in real life...wouldn't want anymore on here....* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> *cause i need abreak from all the attention I get in real life...wouldn't want anymore on here....* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


its a tough life getting all the attention that i do eh :thumb:


----------



## DanJ

Found this pic of me in Kenya, i'm trying to pull off a sexy pose for the camera, but got busted just before the camera went off, hence the "what...me...????" look!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

And green eyes for the win!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

you look very relaxe dmate.....too relaxed even :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

DanJ said:


> Found this pic of me in Kenya, i'm trying to pull off a sexy pose for the camera, but got busted just before the camera went off, hence the "what...me...????" look!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> And green eyes for the win!!!!! :lol: :lol:


..............u got brown eyes.... :confused1:


----------



## DanJ

Pelayo said:


> ..............u got brown eyes.... :confused1:


They are green, must be the light, lol.

And yes, i was very very relaxed. Noticed i'm in my room and feeling sexy..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

DanJ said:


> They are green, must be the light, lol.
> 
> And yes, i was very very relaxed. Noticed i'm in my room and feeling sexy..... :lol: :lol:


can smell the fumes from here:lol:


----------



## DanJ

Pelayo said:


> can smell the fumes from here:lol:


Close!! Not smoking the pipe (i'm a good boy!!), more like stroking the pipe. Must have been the feeling of mosquito netting on my young, nubile skin!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> *one more for good measure??...go on then...* :lol: :lol:


looking very 'leslie ash trout pout' in that pic i must say thomas... :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> looking very 'leslie ash trout pout' in that pic i must say thomas... :whistling:


...who me? I would never mess with nature Rab:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

could some one enlightin me please any1 now wat the max size for a natty neck is plz becouse im 15" at the mo just curious


----------



## Tommy10

jamie seagia said:


> could some one enlightin me please any1 now wat the max size for a *natty neck* is plz becouse *im* 15" at the mo just curious


......natty:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Depends on your build mate.

I'm around a 17" neck.


----------



## dmcc

I'm now in an 18" shirt - mainly for the shoulders - and my neck's never been leaner.

Who wants a grope?


----------



## WRT

My neck is 18.5" "flexed":beer:


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> My neck is 18.5" "flexed":beer:


18'5.1:lol:


----------



## M_at

Flexed - LMAO - You mean grimacing Tom. That nasty sex face you make.


----------



## WRT

M_at said:


> Flexed - LMAO - You mean grimacing Tom. That nasty sex face you make.


The constapated face:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Flexed - LMAO - You mean grimacing Tom. That nasty sex face you make.[/quote*]*
> 
> *...shhhhhh..told you that was a one off:laugh:*
> 
> *Only on a monday pal:lol:*


----------



## jamie seagia

lol myn is 15 normal not measured it flexed lol and yes it was natty lol not now ovs


----------



## Guest

Mines massive.


----------



## jamie seagia

is mine small then haha


----------



## M_at

15" isn't big mate - take a look in a store like M&S - they go up to about 18" in store occasionally 18.5"


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> 15" isn't big mate - take a look in a store like M&S - they go up to about 18" in store occasionally 18.5"


....are we still on this size stuff

anyway....

MY SISTERS GETTING MARRIED TODAY:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## M_at

Congratulation to her - make sure you take lots of photos!


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Congratulation to her - make sure you take lots of photos!


Wish I could but shes getting married in St Lucia....weve got the kids, 5 and 6 years old here...just called her....the tears have started from her wee daughter...." mummy I miss you".....awwwww


----------



## avfc_ant

Congratulations mate.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

jamie seagia said:


> could some one enlightin me please any1 now wat the max size for a natty neck is plz becouse im 15" at the mo just curious


 19.5" collar before turning to the dark side, now at a not so natty 20", I cannot do any of my shirt collars up and most of my t-shirts strangle me :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

ZAXXXXX said:


> 19.5" collar before turning to the dark side, now at a not so natty 20", I cannot do any of my shirt collars up and most of my t-shirts strangle me :laugh:


...show off:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*machine flys*

8 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

5 x 96kg

*flat bench*

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

8 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*incline bench*

12 x 60kg

8 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*decline bench*

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*machine flys*

10 x 45kg

*bit worried my stomach still hurt like fuk on all of these except the flys, not sure what the fuk ive done there but it seriously compromised my workout.

*relaxation*

sleep = 8hrs

quality = good woke

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 1

quality = good

bp = 145 / 90 HR 98

ems not done *this will be done later estimate 30 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :|

kids = :|

sex = :evil:

life = :|

overall = :?:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese

meal 3 = protein shake and oats

meal 4 = steak mince rice mixed veg

*half day diet as staying up all night so diet from 4 pm will be on tomorrow.

*other notes*

sh1t, i hate having an injury. why the fuk did i do sit ups in the fuking first place grrrr. :ban:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> *machine flys*
> 
> 8 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 5 x 96kg
> 
> *flat bench*
> 
> 10 x 60kg
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 10 x 90kg
> 
> 8 x 100kg
> 
> 4 x 110kg
> 
> *incline bench*
> 
> 12 x 60kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 4 x 100kg
> 
> *decline bench*
> 
> 8 x 80kg
> 
> 8 x 90kg
> 
> 4 x 100kg
> 
> *machine flys*
> 
> 10 x 45kg
> 
> *bit worried my stomach still hurt like fuk on all of these except the flys, not sure what the fuk ive done there but it seriously compromised my workout.
> 
> *relaxation*
> 
> sleep = 8hrs
> 
> quality = good woke
> 
> sex = x 0
> 
> quality = fail
> 
> w*nks = x 1
> 
> quality = good
> 
> bp = 145 / 90 HR 98
> 
> ems not done *this will be done later estimate 30 mins
> 
> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :|
> 
> kids = :|
> 
> sex = :evil:
> 
> life = :|
> 
> overall = :?:
> 
> *diet*
> 
> meal 1 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese
> 
> meal 3 = protein shake and oats
> 
> meal 4 = steak mince rice mixed veg
> 
> *half day diet as staying up all night so diet from 4 pm will be on tomorrow.
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> sh1t, i hate having an injury. why the fuk did i do sit ups in the fuking first place grrrr. :ban:


 how di u manage an injury doin Abs D?


----------



## WRT

Careful mate, possible hernia?


----------



## SALKev

jamie seagia said:


> could some one enlightin me please any1 now wat the max size for a natty neck is plz becouse im 15" at the mo just curious





jamie seagia said:


> is mine small then haha


well seeing as mine is about 15.5" "relaxed" ( :lol: ) then yes.....but i bet your neck looks alot bigger than mine :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon Ladies....

Just to let you know I wont be around much for a while...got some serious problems at work....I'll pop in every day to check on you all....make sure you're behaving

Remember...United we stand, Divided we fall


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> Afternoon Ladies....
> 
> Just to let you know I wont be around much for a while...got some serious problems at work....I'll pop in every day to check on you all....make sure you're behaving
> 
> Remember...United we stand, Divided we fall


what? why?,,,why does work affect ur posting?


----------



## ryoken

Im here lol, just about --- havent been to the gym in 6 days damn it but gonna do a full body workout tommorrow as damn work, new car, missis have taken up sooooooooo much time, im terribly depressed from lack of gym time but im gonna make up for it:thumbup1:

Hope every one is doing well and you havent missed me too much


----------



## Tommy10

ryoken said:


> Im here lol, just about --- havent been to the gym in 6 days damn it but gonna do a full body workout tommorrow as damn work, new car, missis have taken up sooooooooo much time, im terribly depressed from lack of gym time but im gonna make up for it:thumbup1:
> 
> Hope every one is doing well and you havent missed me too much


.........sorry...are u new here? :tongue:


----------



## ryoken

Pelayo said:


> .........sorry...are u new here? :tongue:


 :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## Tommy10

ryoken said:


> :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


u will feel a million dollars after the gym...all it takes is 1 session:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

Pelayo said:


> u will feel a million dollars after the gym...all it takes is 1 session:thumb:


I hope so as its getting to me big style


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> what? why?,,,why does work affect ur posting?


yes I know...I dont usaly let work get in the way of UKM..but having a bit of a crisis...should still get on but not as much


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Im here lol, just about --- havent been to the gym in 6 days damn it but gonna do a full body workout tommorrow as damn work, new car, missis have taken up sooooooooo much time, im terribly depressed from lack of gym time but im gonna make up for it:thumbup1:
> 
> Hope every one is doing well and you havent missed me too much


hey Ry....sounds like they are working you too hard...put your foot down...oh no your a driver arent you...best not


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> yes I know...I dont usaly let work get in the way of UKM..but having a bit of a crisis...should still get on but not as much


I know you won't make a drama out of a crisis:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> I know you won't make a drama out of a crisis:thumb:


LOL...I probably will


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> hey Ry....sounds like they are working you too hard...put your foot down...oh no your a driver arent you...best not


I do put my foot down alot actually but the damn coaches are limited to 62mph wich dont help you get from southampton to london/portsmouth to london on a 2 hour deadline:cursing:

i will feel better tommorrow but just feels as though i havent stopped to breath for the past 2 months now lol, hope things are going well with you Ian -- sorry about my winging lol:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> I do put my foot down alot actually but the damn coaches are limited to 62mph wich dont help you get from southampton to london/portsmouth to london on a 2 hour deadline:cursing:
> 
> i will feel better tommorrow but just feels as though i havent stopped to breath for the past 2 months now lol, hope things are going well with you Ian -- sorry about my winging lol:thumbup1:


well things are going tits up at work but apart from that I'm OK...my training is going well...my jabbing is getting better....sex drive is off the scale...so yeah not to bad thanks


----------



## Cheese

How is everyone?

I've been visiting some of our sites today hence why i haven't been around.

Fvck me Swansea is a sh!t hole :no: Our scrap yards actually brighten the place up!


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well things are going tits up at work but apart from that I'm OK...my training is going well...my jabbing is getting better....sex drive is off the scale...so yeah not to bad thanks


high sex drives rock, just wish my missis thought the same way:lol: :lol:

my jabbing went poo on tris last week so im back to quads again for a while i think,good to here the trainings going well mate as thats always a nice feeling, i think my problem with work is its just all over the place shift wise and the hours a mad but its a job and pays the bills etc :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> what? why?,,,why does work affect ur posting?





ryoken said:


> high sex drives rock, just wish my missis thought the same way:lol: :lol:
> 
> my jabbing went poo on tris last week so im back to quads again for a while i think,good to here the trainings going well mate as thats always a nice feeling, i think my problem with work is its just all over the place shift wise and the hours a mad but its a job and pays the bills etc :thumbup1:


yeah the sex drive is great...but my missis must be injecting something in to her that makes her not want sex at all....its driving me nuts....I'm finding myself attracted to any woman with a pulse...walked through town today and realized I was just staring at any woman that walked past...there were some right mingers but I didnt seem to mind...LOL

so I'm having alot more sex but there is only me involved :confused1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> yeah the sex drive is great...but my missis must be injecting something in to her that makes her not want sex at all....its driving me nuts....I'm finding myself attracted to any woman with a pulse...walked through town today and realized I was just staring at any woman that walked past...there were some right mingers but I didnt seem to mind...LOL
> 
> so I'm having alot more sex but there is only me involved :confused1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

thats just about how im getting along lol, even some of the chubbier girls that are dripping in sweat whilst on the exerscise bikes are getting a good looking over from me at the moment:lol:

Edit: forgot to add i had to pick up my 4 and 5 year olds from school today and damn the mums down there lol i felt like a right perv/lucky bugger as they were all talking to me lmao


----------



## Cheese

I recon i've had a boner for about 5hrs today and thats no exaggeration. I'm tired!


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> thats just about how im getting along lol, even some of the chubbier girls that are dripping in sweat whilst on the exerscise bikes are getting a good looking over from me at the moment:lol:
> 
> Edit: forgot to add i had to pick up my 4 and 5 year olds from school today and damn the mums down there lol i felt like a right perv/lucky bugger as they were all talking to me lmao


pmsl....same here...there was a girl at the gym today...nowt special..I would say a 5 out of 10...and I actualy changed my routine so I could keep her in view..lol....I need locking up


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I recon i've had a boner for about 5hrs today and thats no exaggeration. I'm tired!


I keep gettin em all day...its a nice feeling but a bit inconvienient


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> I recon i've had a boner for about 5hrs today and thats no exaggeration. I'm tired!


well at least its consistant lol, i get random ones like a bloody yo-yo its like --- "quick tuck it in my waist band then nope its cool its gone down then oh fvck its back and im talking to my boss":lol: :lol:



IanStu said:


> pmsl....same here...there was a girl at the gym today...nowt special..I would say a 5 out of 10...and I actualy changed my routine so I could keep her in view..lol....I need locking up


its when you start offering them advice just to look down there top, i done this last back session lol and she was a -5 out of 100 lmao she was a huge girl but with the huge bodess came huge boobies:lol:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> I keep gettin em all day...its a nice feeling but a bit inconvienient


tell me about it....the slightest thing sets me off recently:lol:


----------



## ryoken

I forgot to gloat about my bargain motor i picked up lol for running to work and back ---- a peugeot 406 HDI 90 (turbo diesel) on a 51 plate -- ex taxi with loads of service history and miles lmao (165000 -- just run in then) and its got tax and mot till feb next year!!!

all for a whopping £500 :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

nice find Ry!


----------



## pcuzz

Evening all!

Hope everyone is fine and dandy!

24 October, Southport is NABBA show...

I'm no familiar with everyones location but I am thinking of going for a

full day out!

I am prepared to drive. I live in STOKE ON TRENT and show start 9:30.

Would anyone else want to share transport?

I know Ians

your quiet close as is cheese.. Dan, fancy it?

Let me know people. Don't worry if I don't reply immediately, getting things ready for work ok!! But I will...


----------



## dmcc

I just thought I'd share something.

Today I wore a new pair of slim fit trousers.

They were so tight that I couldn't get them over my calves to get my shoes on properly.

God I feel good.


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> I just thought I'd share something.
> 
> *Today I wore a new pair of slim fit trousers.*
> 
> They were so tight that I couldn't get them over my calves to get my shoes on properly.
> 
> God I feel good.


Did you actually buy them!?


----------



## dmcc

Yes, last week in C&A. They're just a bit more tapered than normal suit trousers. Nice and tight on the ass too, I look hot in them.


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> Yes, last week in C&A. They're just a bit more tapered than normal suit trousers. Nice and tight on the ass too, I look hot in them.


Pics or you're fantasizing! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Oh FFS now you ask when I'm sitting here in my trackies!! I thought my ass looked good. Not as tight as some people's trousers... 

Might wear shorts on Sunday. Rude not to.


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> Oh FFS now you ask when I'm sitting here in my trackies!! I thought my ass looked good. Not as tight as some people's trousers...
> 
> Might wear shorts on Sunday. Rude not to.


Gowaaaan! Put the tight trousers on and take some pics for us - you know you want to! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

I'll get my official photographer to take some pics - need better lighting. But he's in the pub with his other half.

Unless you want to see me in *your* tight trews? :devil2:


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> I'll get my official photographer to take some pics - need better lighting. But he's in the pub with his other half.
> 
> Unless you want to see me in *your* tight trews? :devil2:


My tight trews? :confused1:


----------



## dmcc

I'm sure you have something skin-tight. Like that vest you have.


----------



## Prodiver

dmcc said:


> I'm sure you have something skin-tight. Like that vest you have.


Oh yes - some serious rubber chaps - and some leather ones.

But I never wear tight trews!


----------



## dmcc

I meant below-the-waist clothing generally.

Now, short shorts or long shorts on Sunday? Which will make me look the bigger tart?


----------



## Tommy10

dmcc said:


> I meant below-the-waist clothing generally.
> 
> Now, short shorts or long shorts on Sunday? *Which will make me look the bigger tart?*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

dmcc said:


> Oh FFS now you ask when I'm sitting here in my trackies!! I thought my ass looked good. Not as tight as some people's trousers...
> 
> Might wear shorts on Sunday. Rude not to.


Shorts it is.



dmcc said:


> I'll get my official photographer to take some pics - need better lighting. But he's in the pub with his other half.
> 
> Unless you want to see me in *your* tight trews? :devil2:


Meet me at Westfield tomorrow for lunch. Wear tight trousers.



dmcc said:


> I meant below-the-waist clothing generally.
> 
> Now, short shorts or long shorts on Sunday? Which will make me look the bigger tart?


What will make you look the bigger tart? Me fawning over your legs all days. Short on Sunday. That's what I'm wearing.


----------



## Tommy10

....achy breaky...sore all over....and it feels good....lol

mornin folks!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Mornin Pel, killer back workout last night so I'm feeling pretty burned out myself.


----------



## Tommy10

ZAXXXXX said:


> Mornin Pel, killer back workout last night so I'm feeling pretty burned out myself.


mornin bud....back 2nite 4 me:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Grr im running ate for uni, been up all blady night coughing i think ive pulled a muscle in my back grrr


----------



## DanJ

Morning guys and gals. :thumb:


----------



## DanJ

Bettyboo said:


> Grr im running ate for uni, been up all blady night coughing i think ive pulled a muscle in my back grrr


Thats rubbish, bless you :thumbdown: . Hope it eases up for you.


----------



## avfc_ant

Morning Dan mate.


----------



## IanStu

morning losers....Friday again....I'm not doing anything at weekend as money is short in supply...to put it mildly

got back and bi's later...I'm gona try and do a deadlift as I havent done one since I slipped a disk in June and think its time I gave it a go....I'll post from casualty later and let you know how it went.

*Money talks, I'll not deny - I heard it once, it said goodbye.*


----------



## avfc_ant

IanStu said:


> morning losers....Friday again....I'm not doing anything at weekend as money is short in supply...to put it mildly
> 
> got back and bi's later...I'm gona try and do a deadlift as I havent done one since I slipped a disk in June and think its time I gave it a go....I'll post from casualty later and let you know how it went.
> 
> *Money talks, I'll not deny - I heard it once, it said goodbye.*


 Very poetic today Ian. Love the poem in the bronzers :lol:


----------



## DanJ

avfc_ant said:


> Very poetic today Ian. Love the poem in the bronzers :lol:


Yeah i was going to say the same. Its nice to bring a bit of culture now and then. Top man :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> morning losers....Friday again....I'm not doing anything at weekend as money is short in supply...to put it mildly
> 
> got back and bi's later...I'm gona try and do a deadlift as I havent done one since I slipped a disk in June and think its time I gave it a go....I'll post from casualty later and let you know how it went.
> 
> *Money talks, I'll not deny - I heard it once, it said goodbye.*


Ian...ive had 2 discs out...slipped the second one doin smith squats....i can't do squats again-EVER!!...just not worth it....BE CAREFUL


----------



## dmcc

M_at said:


> Shorts it is.
> 
> *As the weather will be vaguely acceptable, shorts it is.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Meet me at Westfield tomorrow for lunch. Wear tight trousers.
> 
> *Had no idea you were in TVC until this morning, and I was wearing my clown pants as it was dress-down Friday.*
> 
> What will make you look the bigger tart? Me fawning over your legs all days. Short on Sunday. That's what I'm wearing.
> 
> *Short shorts, the ones you've seen before.*


----------



## Tommy10

well...how did ur day in short-shorts go D?...C*ck Magnet?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

That's on Sunday coming mate - pity you're not there, I'd give you a quick BJ in the gents.


----------



## d4ead

evening benders, bendets and tos5ers


----------



## dmcc

Well I'm the bender, so that must make you lot......?


----------



## Tommy10

dmcc said:


> Well I'm the bender, so that must make you lot......?


Enders??? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just in from the gym:thumb:...tuckin in to salmon, beetroot and cottage cheese....YUM!


----------



## d4ead

Ohh god thhat sounds disgusting


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Ohh god thhat sounds disgusting


..all in 1 big bowl babe....a massive dose of protein....34g cottage cheese, 29g salmon....63gs:thumb: :thumb:

...u at work?


----------



## jamie seagia

hi guys hows it goin


----------



## d4ead

Yeh pel at work mate, and jesus I don't care how much protein is in that id rather swallow spunk.

Back in morning, not sure if my stomach will be ok or not. Will see.


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> Yeh pel at work mate, and jesus I don't care how much protein is in that id rather swallow spunk.


I'm on my way.


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lifts*

gay warm up sets

5 x 130kg

5 x 140kg

5 x 150kg

3 x 160kg

*bent over rows*

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

*vgrip pulldowns*

8 x 71kg

5 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

8 x 79kg

*seated rows*

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

4 x 100kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 5hrs

quality = good woke

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 1

quality = good

bp = 140 / 85 HR 98

ems not done *this will be done later estimate 30 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :cool2:

kids = :tongue:

sex = :evil:

life = :cool2:

overall = :cool2: :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = 3 eggs chicken ham cheese

meal 3 = casein shake and oats

meal 4 = chicken breast cheese bacon

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

hope this is better for you joe, i tried hard, to do less 

currently

knee hurts, wrist hurts, ankle hurts, stomach hurts, elbows kinda ache and i havent had sex in over a week :cursing:


----------



## M_at

WTF is that post doing here? :lol:


----------



## dmcc

I think poor d4 is getting confused in his advancing years :lol:

I'm on my way to Castle Gym in Windsor to show those boys how the gays do deadlifts. Unfortunately there is a group of annoying noisy teenagers on the train. Fortunately this is doing wonders for my aggression.


----------



## M_at

I'm on my way to Castle Gym in Windsor to show those boys how the broken gays do deadlifts. I have a coffee. Want something from Starbucks?


----------



## dmcc

No Thanks I have had a bucket of something from Costa and I have NO Xplode to drink too.


----------



## IanStu

I'm lying in bed looking at porn on the computer...and occasionaly glancing at UK-M


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning peoples I am feeling much better, went to work last night got in at 3 and had the best sleep in 4 weeks lol and i can breathe without coughing its amazing!

I soo cant wait to get back to training on Monday watch out here i come!


----------



## DanJ

Morning guys and gals. Thank christ its the weekend!! Legs today, woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Im ordering my Saturday night treat- Spicy Lamb Bhuna- 3 chappatis- Pillow rice:lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

good for you....humph....


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> good for you....humph....


" Come Dine With Me"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Quick update on my deadlifts - perhaps this photo illustrates how successful the session was.


----------



## Tommy10

dmcc said:


> Quick update on my deadlifts - perhaps this photo illustrates how successful the session was.


u been playing those sex games again D:whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Well I'll say this Tom - there were a few in that gym I'd have liked to take into the sauna. If there was one.


----------



## Tommy10

dmcc said:


> Well I'll say this Tom - there were a few in that gym I'd have liked to take into the sauna. If there was one.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## BigMutha

Saturday Night and all is quiet ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamie seagia

look painful bender lol wat was u lifting


----------



## Bettyboo

Just got in from work, hope you all put your clocks back for an extra hour in bed this morning lol .

Is anyone else mad enough to be awake at this hour??


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Just got in from work, hope you all put your clocks back for an extra hour in bed this morning lol .
> 
> Is anyone else mad enough to be awake at this hour??


MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tommy10

...The early Bird catches the worm.....


----------



## dmcc

jamie seagia said:


> look painful bender lol wat was u lifting


270kg.


----------



## d4ead

dmcc said:


> 270kg.


just 270kg ?? you gay or something???


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> just 270kg ?? you gay or something???


how u doin today Mr Scott?


----------



## avfc_ant

dmcc said:


> Quick update on my deadlifts - perhaps this photo illustrates how successful the session was.


That must of been a really rough [email protected] the night before :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Afternoon chaps, just popped in before i start my DIY.... dissaster waiting to have me thinks


----------



## Tommy10

Cheese said:


> Afternoon chaps, just popped in before i start my DIY.... dissaster waiting to have me thinks


what ya doin?...does it involve spirit measures....drills and plugs....im dandy with a paint brush


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> what ya doin?...does it involve spirit measures....drills and plugs....im dandy with a paint brush


Im the bees with a paint brush pel


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> Im the bees with a paint brush pel


I'm the Dogs


----------



## Dsahna

Im a pro:thumb:beet dat sukka:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> *Im a pro* :thumb :beet dat sukka:lol:


whats your rates.... :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

50p/hr :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> 50p/hr :thumbup1:


you charge by the hour not by the inch? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> how u doin today Mr Scott?


shush who is this scott fella?


----------



## Cheese

I've taken up some broken floor tile and replaced them with new, obviously it wasn't that simple and when taking up the broken ones some others decided to come loose.

Ended up retiling 20 or so instead of 8!!!

I have also decided i'm no good at tiling... you live and learn.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> shush who is this scott fella?


tu estas? :confused1:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> tu estas? :confused1:


don't fvcking start :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> don't fvcking start :lol:


Tu Madre:tongue:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> Tu Madre:tongue:


penetrame despacito porfavor!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Wtf:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

S-A-L said:


> penetrame despacito porfavor!!!!!


*ir a jugar con su nuevo pulgadas:tongue:*



Dsahna said:


> Wtf:lol:


*Salousssssssssss trying to be Welsh:lol:*


----------



## d4ead

What's with all the odd lingo, you guys are just to clever for me.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> What's with all the odd lingo, you guys are just to clever for me.


Spanish Scott


----------



## Tommy10

.....The early bird catches the first bath and first brew....


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*dead lifts*

gay warm up sets

8 x 90kg

4 x 110kg

5 x 100kg

10 x 50kg (sorry)

*lateral raises (machine)*

12 x 80kg

8 x 96kg

4 x 96kg

*front raises*

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 12.5kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 3hrs

quality = very poor

sex = x 2

quality = 2 hours quality cardio

w*nks = x 1

quality = good

bp = 132 / 79 HR 87

ems *this will be done later estimate 30 mins

*emotional state*

wife = :cool2:

kids = :tongue:

sex = :bounce:

life = :cool2:

overall = :cool2: :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 2 = protein shake and oats

meal 3 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 4 = steak mince brown rice and mixed veg

meal 5 = protein shake

train

meal 6 = casein shake

*other notes*

still working on it joe... better though??

had sex all else is not relevant


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> Spanish Scott


i knew that :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> i knew that :whistling:


ok...ok..chill baby

*......U HAD SEX* :bounce: :bounce:...YEE-HAAA!!


----------



## d4ead

see you didnt know the old dog still had it in him did ya...


----------



## avfc_ant

d4ead said:


> *emotional state*
> 
> wife = :cool2:
> 
> kids = :tongue:
> 
> sex = :bounce:
> 
> life = :cool2:
> 
> overall = :cool2: :whistling:


 :lol: sex does that to you mate. Congrats on getting some :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> see you didnt know the old dog still had it in him did ya...


Old- no....Dog- maybe...  :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Yesterday's DIY before and afters (hopefully i'll finish tonight i ran out of Grout)


----------



## d4ead

congrats cheese mate thats some serious progress there. Dont normally see that kind of improvement happen so quick you must have used some serious gear.


----------



## Cheese

Cementbolone and Groutabol, its fast acting so should have some good hardness by the time i get home tonight.


----------



## d4ead

awesome mate too hardcore for me......


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Yesterday's DIY before and afters (hopefully i'll finish tonight i ran out of Grout)


nice work mate.....the grout needs scraping out and replacing in my bathroom...let me know when you're free....I've got no money but I can pay you with a couple of pics of me flexing....you can use those in whichever way you choose


----------



## Cheese

If your wearing hats in both you have a deal!

I miss your hats, my life is somewhat empty with the lack of hattage in your avi's.


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> *ir a jugar con su nuevo pulgadas:tongue:*
> 
> celoso! :laugh:
> 
> *Salousssssssssss trying to be Welsh:lol:*


so does that mean you're welsh now? :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

right I'm off to gym to do chest and tris......feeling realy strong today so I've got high hopes for a cracking session.....later losers


----------



## Dsahna

Have a good one bigman:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Have a good one bigman:thumb:


thanks Dan.....just got back...it was great...I realy do seem to be getting stronger ever time I go...not sure if its the test or some sort of placebo effect...but whatever it is I like it.

and whats more when I emerged god like from the steam of the shower I thought I saw the merest suggestion of lower abbs...it was fleeting and then was gone but I know what I saw and you cant make me change my story...no way...for a millisecond I had a 6 pack.....yeaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha thats the fcuking ticket mate:bounce:you werent far from a sixpack in one of your recent pics ian:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

evenin...just polished off spag/ pasta...gym at 9pm:thumb:

stressful day...acn't wait to work off the s**t:rockon:


----------



## Howe

Evening all,

Hope have good session in gym Pelayo!


----------



## Tommy10

Howe said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Hope have good session in gym Pelayo!


 :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello me lurvlies how are you all, back to training it was fantastic to be back in the gym whohoo x


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> Hello me lurvlies how are you all, back to training it was fantastic to be back in the gym whohoo x


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## avfc_ant

Just got back from Gym Chest and Bi's with a 60 minute cardio session dunno what was matter with me lol. Just went for it


----------



## M_at

Bloody hell 60 mins of cardio and chest and bis ?!?!?

I repeat it - why are people talking about training in here again? :lol:


----------



## SALKev

I had a go on the treadmill today after workout today....on 13kph no incline...i think i managed 2/3 minutes  crazy i know....i should probably work on that


----------



## avfc_ant

well i used the nox pump and was full of energy had to burn it off somehow.


----------



## d4ead

penis


----------



## M_at

cock


----------



## dmcc

Yes please.


----------



## M_at

How would you like it?


----------



## avfc_ant

if it's up his bum can I watch???


----------



## dmcc

Hard and lubed, of course. Tsk, ask a silly question.


----------



## M_at

Whose bum? Or are you not bothered?


----------



## SALKev

:lol: cracked me up... :wink:


----------



## M_at

Hard is a given. Lubed depends on where its going.


----------



## dmcc

Well whether or not it's lubed does dictate a few things.


----------



## Guest

Hi.


----------



## WRT

Bless you gays.


----------



## M_at

So not such a silly question from my side.


----------



## dmcc

Want a go, Tom?


----------



## M_at

You have a choice.

dmcc or me


----------



## Bermondse1

..and if you want a REAL man...there's me... :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Both obviously! Man train!


----------



## jamie seagia

pmsfl hiya guys


----------



## M_at

Two power(lifter) cars at either end?


----------



## IanStu

so where are all the pics and stuff and things from the show at the weekend?


----------



## Guest

jamie seagia said:


> pmsfl hiya guys


LMAO you may as well have said, please bum me.


----------



## BigMutha

IanStu said:


> so where are all the pics and stuff and things from the show at the weekend?


Seconded,who went and where are our Pics??!


----------



## M_at

Miles has a load of pics and videos up. And the only picture I took is on the Hercules meet thread.


----------



## d4ead

what spermsters were there?


----------



## dmcc

Me, Matt, Bob, Paul, Paddy.... can't think who else.


----------



## Tommy10

Hi Guys.....i look like ive been punched in my right eye...got an infection AGAIN!! :cursing:

Hot water and salt eye bath on the go...............


----------



## avfc_ant

IanStu said:


> *so where are all the pics and stuff and things* from the show at the weekend?


Thought you was asking about the sex when I started reading that pmsl


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning all, I look and feel like someone smacked me over the head with somthing at the weekend though I,m not shore whot happened yet?


----------



## Tommy10

ZAXXXXX said:


> Morning all, I look and feel like someone smacked me over the head with somthing at the weekend though I,m not shore whot happened yet?


were u on the sauce Mr:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

MOrning everyone how are ya all, just ook the do out for a walk and going for an early morning gym session whoohoo! Hmm back or arms today me thinks


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Had a few but not too many, somebody saw me before whotever cracked off happened and they said I did'nt look in a bad way.


----------



## Tommy10

ZAXXXXX said:


> Had a few but not too many, somebody saw me before whotever cracked off happened and they said I did'nt look in a bad way.


what happened?


----------



## avfc_ant

Bettyboo said:


> MOrning everyone how are ya all, just ook the do out for a walk and going for an early morning gym session whoohoo! Hmm back or arms today me thinks


Morning Betty, Ive got legs later. Looking forward to it.


----------



## avfc_ant

Pelayo said:


> what happened?


Tom was givin it to him so hard he hit his head of the headboard :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Don't know, police found me wondering round covered in blood and 999'd an ambulance.


----------



## avfc_ant

Was you out in Birmingham mate? Sounds quite bad then.


----------



## Bettyboo

I did legs yesterday mine are very sore and tight today! I think i might have to do some extra stretching lol


----------



## ZAXXXXX

avfc_ant said:


> Was you out in Birmingham mate? Sounds quite bad then.


 No, It happened in the town were I live or that's how it seems at the moment.


----------



## avfc_ant

Must of been hit from behind or a slight touch of amnesia?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

avfc_ant said:


> Must of been hit from behind or a slight touch of amnesia?


 Clothes are unmarked apart from the half pint of blood on them so I dont think I could have fallen over whot ever happened.


----------



## Cheese

Bad news hope your alright ZAXXXXXXXXXX.

Bets my lower back is full of DOMS today and i think tomorrow will be even worse. Its ok though i set a PB for deadlift


----------



## avfc_ant

Cheese, Where in west mids you from?


----------



## Cheese

Stourbridge bud not far from you (if you actually live in Brum, i sometime say i'm from brum as people know it)


----------



## avfc_ant

Oh right yeah ... I do live in brum. You look like someone who works at the gym I go to in your avi.


----------



## Cheese

He must be a good looking bloke! I don't work in a gym mate but i'm kind of a big deal around here so you may recognise me. fpmsl


----------



## avfc_ant

Haha I have to have cold showers after seeing him.


----------



## Cheese

Put yourself in my shoes.... damn those mirrors.

(my avi isn't one of my greatest moments lol)

Edit - i have decided to appologise to everyone who reads this. Its the gear... lately i love me... lots.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Put yourself in my shoes.... damn those mirrors.
> 
> (my avi isn't one of my greatest moments lol)
> 
> Edit - i have decided to appologise to everyone who reads this. Its the gear... lately i love me... lots.


appology accepted....we all love you...how could we not :whistling:


----------



## ryoken

damn i got work this afternoon but off for two days after, thought i best say a quick hello!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Cheese

Hi ry (quickest hello i could manage)


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> Hi ry (quickest hello i could manage)


lol cheers mate, :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Lucky you with the two days off... i think you need them though don't you mate.


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> Lucky you with the two days off... i think you need them though don't you mate.


well i got 2 days off then 3 days of 13 hr shifts so not looking forward to it tbh, but gonna hit chest/shoulders and legs over the next 2 days so will be even more knackered then i am now:lol: :lol:

damn it im winging like a bitch:lol:


----------



## BigMutha

ZAXXXXX said:


> Morning all, I look and feel like someone smacked me over the head with somthing at the weekend though I,m not shore whot happened yet?


Check your @ss,is it sore? :lol:Soz couldn't resist:thumb: 

Edit-thought yours was the latest post Zaxxx,though have just seen the others,hope your ok mate


----------



## jamie seagia

can any1 get me photoshop

help please


----------



## M_at

Jamie - best not to ask that out in public.

Instead try googling for it.

Oh and I'm slightly ****ed so anyone who wants to take advantage of me be sending reps this way will get the appropriate seeing to in return.


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Jamie - best not to ask that out in public.
> 
> Instead try googling for it.
> 
> Oh and I'm slightly ****ed so anyone who wants to take advantage of me be sending reps this way will get the appropriate seeing to in return.


*REPS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M_at

Pah - all talk and no action


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning peoples!


----------



## rodrigo

mornin all i is fooked :whistling:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and i am deadliftin later:cursing:


----------



## M_at

Eat well today and you'll be fine.

Failing that a shît load of stims


----------



## bentleymiller

I clicked on this link whilst eating my porridge. Thanks guys! haha


----------



## Bettyboo

Just about to have me 5 egg whites and 50g or porridge oh the joys


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning all


----------



## Tommy10

Morning- the eyes still infected...OUCH!


----------



## d4ead

morning spermsters did i miss anything?????


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*warm up*

watched friend on tread mill

*dumbbell curls*

warm ups

10 x 22.5kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 12.5kg

8 x 25kg + 10 x 12.5kg

*preacher curls machine*

8 x 46kg

8 x 56kg

4 x 60kg

*hammer curls*

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

8 x 25kg

*tricep extension*

8 x 65kg

8 x 80kg

6x 90kg

*tricep push downs*

10 x 55kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 65kg

*pb here i think

*relaxation*

sleep = 4 hours

quality = poor

sex = 0

quality = ??

w*nks = x 2

quality = ok

sunbed = 0 mins

ems = 0 mins

blood pressure = 136/75 HR 86 (.75 hour after training)

*emotional state*

wife = :cool2:

kids = :bounce:

sex = :confused1:

life = :confused1:

overall = :whistling:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats

meal 2 = protein shake and oats

meal 3 = turkey rice and veg

meal 4 = protein shake

train

meal 5 = casein shake

*sh1t diet

*other notes*

diet was terrible i forgot my pack lunch again. I keep running late i blame the half term and the clocks.

chatted a lot in the gym resulting in more rest time and a pretty good performance weight wise.

will start new diet next week with haks help think i should nail it all ok. No point before then as im off now till Monday and my daytime diet is always messed up.

Off to bed now before bigdom come over for his ass injection 

Ohh and everyone say hi to asl he goes to my gym, is a real nice guy too. He should start a journal soon and ive told him to stick a link to it in here. So help me support him guys.

Love to you all.......


----------



## MXD

Morning spermers


----------



## d4ead

well i missed mxd joining our little clan, how you mate and welcome


----------



## d4ead

sorry big motha, avfc and jamie i didnt have enough love to give you guys. Ill hit you soon.


----------



## Prodiver

MXD said:


> Morning spermers


Morning!

Good avvy, Max.


----------



## SALKev

*SALKev is here!!!!!!!!* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> *training*
> 
> *warm up*
> 
> watched friend on tread mill
> 
> *other notes*
> 
> diet was terrible i forgot my pack lunch again. I keep running late i blame the half term and the clocks.
> 
> chatted a lot in the gym resulting in more rest time and a pretty good performance weight wise.
> 
> will start new diet next week with haks help think i should nail it all ok. No point before then as im off now till Monday and my daytime diet is always messed up.
> 
> Love to you all.......


LOVE your warmup :lol: you should get a medal or something!

glad you had a good gym session - almost nothing beats it :bounce:

good luck with your new diet mate 

and hi asl (if you see this) :thumb:

love you too :wub:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm what do you think he arrived in the post today, I think he has a few issues

hhaha


----------



## SALKev

he's hot :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm what do you think he arrived in the post today, I think he has a few issues
> 
> hhaha


Looks happy, were you playing with his winky? :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

lol he not got a winky pmsl


----------



## DanJ

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm what do you think he arrived in the post today, I think he has a few issues
> 
> hhaha


I shall call him Dave, lol


----------



## Bettyboo

DanJ said:


> I shall call him Dave, lol


Hmm does he look like a Dave???


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> lol he not got a winky pmsl


Why'd you buy him then 



Bettyboo said:


> Hmm does he look like a Dave???


Nah, Dan, call him Dan. Dan's are awesome, ask Dan.


----------



## Bettyboo

dan05 said:


> Why'd you buy him then
> 
> For uni lol
> 
> Nah, Dan, call him Dan. Dan's are awesome, ask Dan.


Too many Dan's around here for my liking haha! :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Bettyboo said:


> Too many Dan's around here for my liking haha! :tongue:


GRR :cursing:

:innocent:


----------



## SALKev

he look's like a Phil to me


----------



## Bettyboo

Looks like he need a good blady meal to me lol


----------



## SALKev

he has a good base, so dont go on at him too much :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

SALKev said:


> he has a good base, so dont go on at him too much :lol:


haha :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

well seeing as its dead as a wombat in here i'll share a little something with you :laugh: (maybe a little boring)

gym.....last night....I was doing rows with one of those triangle like handles.....fairly heavy weight consideing ive only just got to somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 of my full strength...i hear the door for the gym open (its a small room) two people walk in.....a girl about 2 years younger than me i reckon and her mum....the girl walks past me to put her things on window sill and turns around to look at me....nothing special there  .....then goes to the poor excuse of the bench machine and starts swinging the thing about smiling away looking around :lol: :lol:

so blah blah this carries on for about 20 mins...i know she's watching me...seeing as the rooms full of mirrors :laugh: i finish off...start getting my stuff when im walking out i see her on the same thing she was on before with a big frown on, which just about sums up what i think when a fit bird goes when ive just arrived :lol: :lol: hilarous


----------



## ryoken

good evening fellow sperm people, im back from a crazy workout wich went a bit like this

weighted chins 4 sets

weighted dips 4 sets

alternating between 1 set chins 1 set dips

bench press 3 sets

barbell rows 3 sets

again alternating between 1 set rows 1 set bench press

fly's 3 sets

reverse fly's 3 sets

alternating

cable row 3 sets

cable cross overs 3 sets

alternating

yep it was a wierd and whacky one but it felt good:lol: :lol:

hope everyone doing good,


----------



## ryoken

im now eating a wierd meal too apparently (missis says its fvcked up)

2 x big cod lions with grated cheese mashed in and a wee bit of ketchup so technically cheesy fish and it tastes lush:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

that sounds so tasty - gimme! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Cheese

How is everyone tonight?

Haven't been on today because i've been down Cornwall to visit some of our sites.

I recon i have done 10 hours driving and covered about 550 miles, no fun at all.

To top things off my tomtom when fvckin bandy and send me onto a ferry!!! Was not happy to say the least


----------



## SALKev

it's hard being upper class hey? :wink:


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> How is everyone tonight?
> 
> Haven't been on today because i've been down Cornwall to *visit some of our sites.*
> 
> I recon i have done 10 hours driving and covered about 550 miles, no fun at all.
> 
> To top things off my tomtom when fvckin bandy and send me onto a ferry!!! Was not happy to say the least


Sites??


----------



## Cheese

Scrap yards. Not delts, glutes and quads mate.... some people got gear on the brain lol


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> Scrap yards. Not delts, glutes and quads mate.... some people got gear on the brain lol


Yes, you clearly lol. I thought you meant building sites or something.


----------



## asl

Hiya guys. I'm new to this thread. I know d4ead from the gym and he suggested I say hello, so... hello :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Right - well that's clearly a lie.

d4ead doesn't go to the gym :lol:

But hello all the same.


----------



## Cheese

Haha deads dead how could he possibly go to the gym.

In fairness Dan yes i have it is true my brain floats in a pulsating puddle of oil. Its heaven. Gives me some dodgy dreams though.


----------



## BigMutha

M_at said:


> Right - well that's clearly a lie.
> 
> *d4ead doesn't go to the gym* :lol:
> 
> But hello all the same.


I heard he instructs Step classes in his local Village hall,do you mean you're one of his lady members? :lol: :lol:

Hola btw:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

I had a fab back session today whoohoo managed a few pbs lol


----------



## SALKev

asl said:


> Hiya guys. I'm new to this thread. I know d4ead from the gym and he suggested I say hello, so... hello :thumbup1:


hellooooooooo :thumb: don't listen to all these tossers - do you have a journal mate?



Bettyboo said:


> I had a fab back session today whoohoo managed a few pbs lol


you and your pbs - wish i could get them as often as you :thumb:


----------



## asl

Step class, good god no we might break a sweat :lol:

SALk, I've not started a journal yet but hope to within the next week if I can get my 4 week old noise generator (baby) to stop crying for 5 minutes (can't find a tired smiley!!)

Well done betty on the pbs!!


----------



## M_at

You want  which is



Code:




[/CODE]


----------



## Tommy10

I had a real schoolboy moment today:laugh:

got a semi walkin down the street that was swiftly turnin in to the Wizards Wand, had to do a quick underwear adjustment and put my paper in front of me until the moment passed!!....

:thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Wear it with pride, Tom.

I'd just like to say that I'm back in the 500lb squat club :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

dmcc said:


> Wear it with pride, Tom.
> 
> I'd just like to say that I'm back in the *500lb squat* club :thumb:


*JESUS H CHRIST D....* :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

230kg for 4 reps, nice deep partials. Love it.


----------



## SALKev

asl said:


> Step class, good god no we might break a sweat :lol:
> 
> SALk, I've not started a journal yet but hope to within the next week if I can get my 4 week old noise generator (baby) to stop crying for 5 minutes (can't find a tired smiley!!)
> 
> Well done betty on the pbs!!


good luck with the generator mate, i'll ltake a look when its up (not that my look will be worth much :laugh

:thumb:



Pelayo said:


> I had a real schoolboy moment today:laugh:
> 
> got a semi walkin down the street that was swiftly turnin in to the Wizards Wand, had to do a quick underwear adjustment and put my paper in front of me until the moment passed!!....
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol:


ahem.... :blush: :lol:



dmcc said:


> Wear it with pride, Tom.
> 
> I'd just like to say that I'm back in the 500lb squat club :thumb:


phew, thats some big stuff :confused1: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> good luck with the generator mate, i'll ltake a look when its up (not that my look will be worth much :laugh
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ahem.... :blush: :lol:
> 
> ..........  :whistling: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## jamie seagia

dmcc said:


> 230kg for 4 reps, nice deep partials. Love it.


thats great m8 welcome back  :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10

...is it Thursday already??.....where is time going...?.....pay day tomorrow....PHEW!


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning peoples!


----------



## Cheese

Leg night for me tonight. I'm not trying to beat any records, just get a good solid session under my belt.

I really need some leg growth!!!!

I'd love to be able to do Heman fancydress for new years sometime. No chance this year though 










Instead i'm doing this (I think) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

haha im friggin working grrr


----------



## Cheese

Thats what you get for being a doorman woman person :confused1: :lol:

Loads of money though


----------



## SALKev

'McCheese' :lol:


----------



## IanStu

quick hide...its me.....

good luck with legs later cheese.....I've got shoulders in about 30 mins...I absolutely cant wait....just read a thread about making excuses to get out of going to the gym....thats insane to me....its all I wanna do....anyway later guys


----------



## Cheese

Don't know if i'll be able to train them after, i'm getting em kicked from under me in the other thread :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Im off to do shulders in a bit ill post the results up on my journal lol


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Don't know if i'll be able to train them after, i'm getting em kicked from under me in the other thread :lol:


pmsl....yes the level of envy from those who aint getting repped is reaching new heights...and yet they keep saying reps are worthless and meaningless but keep droning on and on about em...if they are so meaningless why even bother mentioning them.


----------



## d4ead

you to could just try not looking in the 'other thread', seems to be working for me...


----------



## Cheese

I can't sit back and be ripped for posting on sperm mate, its bollox really. Tel's sound imo, some others who run in all guns blazin everytime reps are mention need to get a grip though.

I actually said to tel in a pm earlier that i don't want to hit top ten. It would put me right in the firing line too and i can't be bothered with the critisism that comes with it. I'm content with hovering around in the top 20 tbh. I come hear for a laugh and if i learn along the way then Bonus.

Reading threads isn't going to make your body grow at the end of the day. I'm sure some people think the more knowledge they have the bigger they get :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

haha cheese me old mate, ive waded in as usual and put my own blend to the thread.

please cut and paste the line below to your desired d4 and ian hate thread.

'ohh and buy the way i think ive repped all the sperm boys today dont forget to rep me back, oh and if i forgot you remind me and ill hit you first tomorrow'


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> you to could just try not looking in the 'other thread', seems to be working for me...


I'm trying not to look...realy trying....trying....oh bugger I looked


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I can't sit back and be ripped for posting on sperm mate, its bollox really. Tel's sound imo, some others who run in all guns blazin everytime reps are mention need to get a grip though.
> 
> I actually said to tel in a pm earlier that i don't want to hit top ten. It would put me right in the firing line too and i can't be bothered with the critisism that comes with it. I'm content with hovering around in the top 20 tbh. I come hear for a laugh and if i learn along the way then Bonus.
> 
> Reading threads isn't going to make your body grow at the end of the day. I'm sure some people think the more knowledge they have the bigger they get :confused1:


Its not up to you whether you're in the top ten or not....Its up to me, I want you there, so you'll be there, sorry cheese its your destiny :thumb: .....

fvck the others...this board belongs to everyone not just the so called old school who are terrified of change.

and dont worry about being hated...me and d4ead have pretty much cornered the market in that


----------



## Cheese

Haha, if i ever do get there i'll deflect all coments in your direction and blame you, dead and dan for my undoing lol.


----------



## d4ead

yeh lets start a new group the 'i hate d4 and ian' group


----------



## Cheese

Tag line - all who join will recieve daily reps. Lets see who shows up then


----------



## Cheese

Van, not ammusing. (now everyone is thinking i've gone mad lol)


----------



## Van

Cheese said:


> Van, not ammusing. (now everyone is thinking i've gone mad lol)


I thought it was quite amusing IMO, it may well be the perception of the board :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

I owe quite a few people reps for *amusing/intelligent* posts but i ran out early because i gave some out last night before bed and they haven't replenished so i will return and put things right later on.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I owe quite a few people reps for *amusing/intelligent* posts but i ran out early because i gave some out last night before bed and they haven't replenished so i will return and put things right later on.


you better not give me any or you will be dammed to eternal hellfire

plus the fact I dont think I've said anything amusing or intelligent today

but I do have twinkly eyes


----------



## weeman

IanStu said:


> pmsl....yes the level of envy from those who aint getting repped is reaching new heights...and yet they keep saying reps are worthless and meaningless but keep droning on and on about em...if they are so meaningless why even bother mentioning them.


The way i see it people are getting wound up because of the principle of it mate,the majority of the top ten who were there before all worked hard for it,back from the days of 10 reps per hit and genuinly deserved to be there for want of a better descriptive term.

I personally get my tits repped off every single day for posts made now and from over a year ago,i have no one that reps me on a daily basis countless newbies repping due to help given and random wandering the board posts,the reps really do mean nothing to me,but i like the others do grate a bit when you have bunch of guys who know next to fuk all(that sounds derogatory but its not ment that way)antogonise things when they are pulled up,argue with others how the reps dont matter to them,then the others argue back about how it doesnt matter to them either.

Then theres guys like myself and a clutch of others,an anomoly of the board who is mentioned everywhere on the board with regards to knowledge/filth/awesomness of physique who has to sit by and watch people self distruct instead of just getting on with enjoying the board 

I genuinly do for the sake of the arguements it causes wish they would scrap,i'm secure in the position i hold 



Cheese said:


> I can't sit back and be ripped for posting on sperm mate, its bollox really. Tel's sound imo, some others who run in all guns blazin everytime reps are mention need to get a grip though.
> 
> I actually said to tel in a pm earlier that i don't want to hit top ten. It would put me right in the firing line too and i can't be bothered with the critisism that comes with it. I'm content with hovering around in the top 20 tbh. I come hear for a laugh and if i learn along the way then Bonus.
> 
> Reading threads isn't going to make your body grow at the end of the day. I'm sure some people think the more knowledge they have the bigger they get :confused1:


To be honest if people believe you deserve you belong in the top ten then you will never recieve any critisism,i was certainly never questioned and of the current top ten i dont think i have ever seen jw,rs,zara,hacks,winger and tainted ever recieve critisism of their position.



d4ead said:


> haha cheese me old mate, ive waded in as usual and put my own blend to the thread.
> 
> please cut and paste the line below to your desired d4 and ian hate thread.
> 
> 'ohh and buy the way i think ive repped all the sperm boys today dont forget to rep me back, oh and if i forgot you remind me and ill hit you first tomorrow'


you have waded in mate and tbh made yourself look bad,and this post doesnt help the situ either,again only antagonises things further.


----------



## IanStu

weeman said:


> The way i see it people are getting wound up because of the principle of it mate,the majority of the top ten who were there before all worked hard for it,back from the days of 10 reps per hit and genuinly deserved to be there for want of a better descriptive term.
> 
> I personally get my tits repped off every single day for posts made now and from over a year ago,i have no one that reps me on a daily basis countless newbies repping due to help given and random wandering the board posts,the reps really do mean nothing to me,but i like the others do grate a bit when you have bunch of guys who know next to fuk all(that sounds derogatory but its not ment that way)antogonise things when they are pulled up,argue with others how the reps dont matter to them,then the others argue back about how it doesnt matter to them either.
> 
> Then theres guys like myself and a clutch of others,an anomoly of the board who is mentioned everywhere on the board with regards to knowledge/filth/awesomness of physique who has to sit by and watch people self distruct instead of just getting on with enjoying the board
> 
> I genuinly do for the sake of the arguements it causes wish they would scrap,i'm secure in the position i hold


to be honet mate I find it hard to credit that people actualy think I spend all day trying to get reps..I dont and never have...I have loads of people rep me every day for posts I make....often I have never heard of them and they dont have much rep power but I still enjoy getting them and reading their comments

Why do you assume I know nothing about bodybuilding...thats the only reason I joined this board, to learn more and to share the info that I have...which I do on every occasion that presents itself. I've never stepped on a stage like you but I have a wealth of knowledge I have gathered over the years

I also have huge life experience and am quite knowledgeable on loads of subjects from science to politics.....

I also get reps for being funny or trying to be funny as some would say :confused1:

I try and give advice all the time to newcomers to the sport

tbh....I'm getting a bit fed up having to defend myself....winger doesnt get attacked like this...it just seems to be some sort of personel vendetta against me by a few on the board.

I am proud of my position and I do deserve it.... :rockon:


----------



## SALKev

silence (maybe not)


----------



## weeman

IanStu said:


> to be honet mate I find it hard to credit that people actualy think I spend all day trying to get reps..I dont and never have...I have loads of people rep me every day for posts I make....often I have never heard of them and they dont have much rep power but I still enjoy getting them and reading their comments
> 
> Why do you assume I know nothing about bodybuilding...thats the only reason I joined this board, to learn more and to share the info that I have...which I do on every occasion that presents itself. I've never stepped on a stage like you but I have a wealth of knowledge I have gathered over the years
> 
> I also have huge life experience and am quite knowledgeable on loads of subjects from science to politics.....
> 
> I also get reps for being funny or trying to be funny as some would say :confused1:
> 
> I try and give advice all the time to newcomers to the sport
> 
> tbh....I'm getting a bit fed up having to defend myself....winger doesnt get attacked like this...it just seems to be some sort of personel vendetta against me by a few on the board.
> 
> I am proud of my position and I do deserve it.... :rockon:


I dont think you spend all day trying to get reps mate but i do think unquestionably that others will go out of their way to rep you wether you deserved it or not,that is certainly not your fault.

I cant really comment as such on your bodybuilding advice as i havent come across any of it to my knowledge on the threads i post in.

As for knowledge on other subjects well yeah we all have things we have intimate knowledge about over others,and the only really relevant place thats ever in use is in general section.

As for defending yourself,why feel the need to mate? i certainly wouldnt,fuk that,if someone doesnt feel i am worthy then fuk them i dont need to explain myself to them.


----------



## d4ead

i do it for the crack and to antagonise further. ohh and to make myself look bad...


----------



## Dsahna

Evening ladsgot upper back soon!!

May go for a pb on bentover rows:thumb:how is everyone?


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Evening ladsgot upper back soon!!
> 
> May go for a pb on bentover rows:thumb:how is everyone?


I'm hunky dory thanks big fella.....good luck with the rows..

I had a great shoulder session today mate...only slight niggle was the gym was busy and had to do quite abit of waiting around which I hate...apart from that went realy well....so well infact that I couldnt fit through the door on my way out :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

long time no spunk Dan im good thanks, been having powercuts all day which have been VERY frustrating....good luck with getting that pb in the bag! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> I'm hunky dory thanks big fella.....good luck with the rows..
> 
> I had a great shoulder session today mate...only slight niggle was the gym was busy and had to do quite abit of waiting around which I hate...apart from that went realy well....so well infact that I couldnt fit through the door on my way out :whistling:


Thanks bigman:wink:the waiting would kill me ianbut you still had a great workout though:thumb:thats what i like to hear!!!

Ha ha i cant get through the door either:whistling:but thats sideways,youve seen the reason in the latest vid mate


----------



## Dsahna

SALKev said:


> long time no spunk Dan im good thanks, been having powercuts all day which have been VERY frustrating....good luck with getting that pb in the bag! :thumbup1:


Thanks kev matei havent spunked since tuesday:crying:abstaining ends this evening though bud:thumbup1:ha ha


----------



## SALKev

:laugh: good on you!!


----------



## d4ead

morning guys, how are you all.

tara says hi (shes just gone for a shower before she goes out) no doubt she will be on posting later.

how is everyone today. Gone a bit quite in here of late..


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> morning guys, how are you all.
> 
> tara says hi (shes just gone for a shower before she goes out) no doubt she will be on posting later.
> 
> how is everyone today. Gone a bit quite in here of late..


Because everyone is following yours dans and toms journal:lol:

get to fookin work ya slack ......... :thumb:

how you doing dead and everyone???

Going bed now, just clattid my rocks and boulders!!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

*training*

*leg extension*

warm up

8 x 90kg

6 x 118kg

4 x 118kg

*squat*

8 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

*zercher squat*

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

2 x 110kg

*leg curl*

8 x 60kg

6 x 85kg

4 x 85kg

*calf raises*

10 x 145kg

10 x 145kg

10 x 145kg

*relaxation*

sleep = 5hrs

quality = good but woke up several times

sex = x 0

quality = fail

w*nks = x 0

quality = fail

*emotional state*

wife = :|

kids = :|

sex = :evil:

life = :|

overall = :?:

*diet*

meal 1 = protein shake and oats + banana

train

meal 2 = protein shake oats

unknown

*other notes*

:rockon:

worked out first thing as i was off last night, so no idea what ill eat over the rest of the day.


----------



## pcuzz

Cake and custard.....


----------



## Cheese

How do spermers.

I think i just got had by a speed camera, ba5tard was parked just where the road went from 60 to 50 zone :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

dont worry about it mate.. you never know you may have been ok


----------



## Cheese

I'm not worried mate it only puts me up to 6 points, i'm more annoyed at myself, i've seen a camera there 50 time in the past and this time i was caught napping. (actually radio 1 was playing a live Queen track and i was engrossed)


----------



## IanStu

at last...home from work......

did back and bis today...went realy well...my strength is up loads....feeling fantastic at the moment....

Decided to increase my calories a bit by squeezing 1 more meal in...I am growing alot and I am hungry all the time...so it would seem the sencible thing to do....that will put me upto about 4000....I'll do that for a few weeks and see how it goes

love to all and sundrie


----------



## Cheese

I'm struggling for the first time in ages to squeaze all the food in :no:

Spent alot of time on the road this week and i think its thrown my body out of its routine, hopefully next week will see me back to normal.


----------



## IanStu

yeah....food and organising it is far and away the hardest thing for me...I have no trouble eating at the moment...its just finding the time to stop and actualy get it down me....and I only have 2 shakes a day which means I have to eat alot of real food...its just so time consuming


----------



## Cheese

I'm only doing 2 shakes a day as well, i try and have a dirty meal as my second meal of the day to get the calories up nice and early.

Had to laugh at my mate last night.... he might read this :lol:

It is his goal to weigh more then me (pointless really as he is about 5" short an only 0.5kg lighter) so obviously holding more muscle.

Even so he can't seem to get it his weight above mine.

Anyway last night he walks into the gym wearing more skins then an pickled onion, walks straight over to the scales and weighs in. I was pis5ing myself laughin when i made him weigh in again in his usual attire and it took 1.3kgs off him... he thought he had me but i foiled his plan... Better luck Monday Jord :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Thats great news ian with your strength always going up:thumb:,sounds like your onto a winner mate,eating is the hardest for me too!!

Imagine how pìss easy this would be if you could just train and forget everything else:laugh:i wish:crying:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Thats great news ian with your strength always going up:thumb:,sounds like your onto a winner mate,eating is the hardest for me too!!
> 
> Imagine how pìss easy this would be if you could just train and forget everything else:laugh:i wish:crying:


yeah.....the training is a piece of cake compared to the eating...and I get paranoid if I think I havent had enough cals...especialy if I've done a major workout that day...oh well we chose to do it...cant realy complain


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> at last...home from work......
> 
> did back and bis today...went realy well...my strength is up loads....feeling fantastic at the moment....
> 
> Decided to increase my calories a bit by squeezing 1 more meal in...I am growing alot and I am hungry all the time...so it would seem the sencible thing to do....that will put me upto about 4000....I'll do that for a few weeks and see how it goes
> 
> love to all and sundrie


well done Ian...

you say you are 14 stone right!! 4000 is a good amount mate imo..

im probably around that mark possibly 4500 but still always hungry!


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> I'm struggling for the first time in ages to squeaze all the food in :no:
> 
> Spent alot of time on the road this week and i think its thrown my body out of its routine, hopefully next week will see me back to normal.


hey cheese..

how you doing mate??

i was struggling to get more food in, especially with times etc of breaks at work..home not so ,much of a problem..so for the first time i got some weight gain, this is going back around 3 weeks now!

doing in 1 sometimes 1.5 servings a day! 1 full serving is something like 1300 cals!! not great, but very convenient! :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

What make is that mate thats a hell of a high Kcal count for one shake mate. I'd imagine theres alot of sugar in it?


----------



## pcuzz

Cheese said:


> What make is that mate thats a hell of a high Kcal count for one shake mate. I'd imagine theres alot of sugar in it?


actually not..

ive sent you details through PM matey!! :thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

Right you lot. Time for my usual you ain't posting comments about how good I am in my journal rant.

:lol:

Just back from the pub - had a great day today - started with a seriously sweet (For me at least) bench session - downhill gradually at work - then a few pints afterwards and plenty of food.


----------



## Guest

pcuzz78 said:


> actually not..
> 
> ive sent you details through PM matey!! :thumbup1:


Some companies class different carbs as different things.. it will be simple carbs, unless its high in fat to get the cals high, i cant see how getting 1k cals through complex carbs is very nice on the stomach :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

morning boys wont be around today have fun without me love to you all.

*and you tara honey ;P


----------



## d4ead

on a side note as ive only read the last page, i hate food. I hate how difficult it is.

but i love haks for doing his best to make it simple for me.

See I might be thick as sh1t but im smart enough to surround myself with intelligent people to look after me.


----------



## pcuzz

I like the way you wrote that mate!

How ya doing dead?? Missing me??


----------



## pcuzz

I like the way you wrote that mate!

How ya doing dead?? Missing me??


----------



## Dsahna

Dead,ill slap you when you come if you call yourself thick again:lol:

Thick people dont train and follow a good diet


----------



## pcuzz

Good point that Dan....

How you doing mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Very well pete,getting fired up for a new pb later!

How is pete ffs


----------



## pcuzz

Ffs geeza! How many PB's you doing in a month now???

You aiming to compete dan??

Getting myself ready for a PB aswell! The question is can I make it to the gum before 12 on a Saturday? Lol, p1ss taker ;-)

I'm very well yet again thx... Getting ready for gym mate! Just getting a

good hearty pint down my neck now to aid my recovery!!! Pint of protein n carbs....


----------



## Dsahna

I want to compete buddy,until i get my squats up in a gym a bench comp is my only option,im doing cgbp later and if its a success,it will guarentee a bench pb on monday or tuesday,1rm and repping weight!

What are you going for today pete mate?


----------



## pcuzz

What are you hoping to do then fan as your pb today??

Doing back mate! What I've done recently is drop lat pull downs and started to do pull ups so I know I'm getting stronger and personally I think it's giving much better muscle definition!!!

Crazy thing is although I said that my joints are not brilliant. Alot of breaks as a lad growing up so things like chest and db chest etc struggle cause especially my wrists let mw down. So with the help of Big I've been doing some specific wrist excercises to try and strengthen them... Still early days though ATM!


----------



## pcuzz

What are you hoping to do then fan as your pb today??

Doing back mate! What I've done recently is drop lat pull downs and started to do pull ups so I know I'm getting stronger and personally I think it's giving much better muscle definition!!!

Crazy thing is although I said that my joints are not brilliant. Alot of breaks as a lad growing up so things like chest and db chest etc struggle cause especially my wrists let mw down. So with the help of Big I've been doing some specific wrist excercises to try and strengthen them... Still early days though ATM!


----------



## pcuzz

Dont know if you know Dan but Big the mod is also a powerlifter! Same age as us...

Why dint you say hello and say I said to say hi!!!

That sounded like a tongue twister lol...

He's a real decent bloke an answers any question I've ever put to him mate!


----------



## Dsahna

I hope your wrists improve pete mate,pullups/chins are great imo,i do them with bb rows on upper back day and have made a huge difference!!!

160k is what im aiming for today pete,for at the very least 3 reps but 4+ would be a bonus

The hardest part on cgbp night is i dont have a spotter and unracking the bar has nearly caused me to pass out with 150 above my head,ive sorted my breathing out so that shouldnt happen again:laugh:

Is it wrist curls that your doing mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks pete,ive seen big in darrens journal and he comes across as a great guy!

Some guys never post in my journal,cant blame them with all the bs that was being posted a while back but im very committed to training and i hope one day they see that and take an interest

If our paths cross ill be sure to say hello,cheers buddy:thumb:


----------



## pcuzz

Bloody hell mate. That's some weight!!!

That's a battle I have aswell, think we mentioned this to each other before! I thinknif you have a good training partner it cam really improve you strenght!

It's hard to have yourself only to trust with a bar, especially with big weights!

Right mate! At gum now so I'll get back to you shortly!

Shouldn't be long but if I kiss you good luck dan mate!!

Positive mental attitude mate!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks pete,have a great session mate:thumb:let us know how it goes!!


----------



## d4ead

love to you boys im off for an early night... again


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> love to you boys im off for an early night... again


*nite D*


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> love to you boys im off for an early night... again


good night buddy:thumbup1:


----------



## jamie seagia

hi guys


----------



## d4ead

morning peeps


----------



## M_at

Morning - time to go cook me some eggs.


----------



## Dsahna

Tin of tuna and a bowl of weetabix:thumb:


----------



## asl

Morning all.


----------



## M_at

Hope that's 2 seperate things Dan.

Can't beat eggs first thing with a slice of toast.

Well you can beat them and sort of have to for scrambled.


----------



## d4ead

hey asl, how was you night?? baby still keeping you up??


----------



## asl

hiya d4ead. Managed a solid 6 hours last night so feel good today. Hope the same happens tonight as it's chest and bis tomorrow so want some strength!!


----------



## Tommy10

morning all.....had a couple of days off....flu bug but feelin a wee bit better this morning...


----------



## d4ead

wife's got the flu but so far so good for me touch wood.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> wife's got the flu but so far so good for me touch wood.


...had my sisters wedding do on friday night....was feelin dog rough....lay down until 20mins before we had to go.....amazing what a few Patsy kleins can do to get u in the party mood....I was dancin like nobodys watchin:lol: :lol: ...my speech was priceless:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nutz01

d4ead said:


> wife's got the flu but so far so good for me touch wood.


I supose touching wood is your only option if the wife's got flu

Its my only option at the mo as i dont have a significant other.


----------



## d4ead

nutz my friend i touch my own wood everyday regardless of wifely interaction or not.


----------



## Nutz01

d4ead said:


> nutz my friend i touch my own wood everyday regardless of wifely interaction or not.


de-smeging i've no doubt.. :lol:


----------



## SALKev

i'm back.....don't worry


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> i'm back.....don't worry


where have u been humpty back....


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> where have u been humpty back....


i don't know actually....been wandering around other threads lately so havn't had time for any love juice. I wasn't on yesterday at all....manual labour all day....party all night...what a life :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> i don't know actually....been wandering around other threads lately so havn't had time for any love juice. I wasn't on yesterday at all....manual labour all day*....party all night*...what a life :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


*where you dancin like nobodys watchin....* :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> *where you dancin like nobodys watchin....* :lol:


no i was walking/stumbling round in circles with everyone watching (and complimenting me on my pretty darn sh!t body) :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

im actually in a state of bliss from 2 random comments from strangers in 2 days. I love it when people i don't know comment on how big/strong i look. Real ego food.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> im actually in a state of bliss from 2 random comments from strangers in 2 days. I love it when people i don't know comment on how big/strong i look. Real ego food.


*Good for you big boy....i had that too at my sisters wedding....i was poppin out my suit jkt....need to move up to a 44":bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> im actually in a state of bliss from 2 random comments from strangers in 2 days. I love it when people i don't know comment on how big/strong i look. Real ego food.


nice one mate :thumb: it feels great!


----------



## IanStu

oh dear had a dreadful hangover today.....and had to go to lunch with with some of the family...nightmare.......but feeling OK now....hope everyone has had a better day than me


----------



## M_at

No


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> oh dear had a dreadful hangover today.....and had to go to lunch with with some of the family...nightmare.......but feeling OK now....hope everyone has had a better day than me


was it family day at the harvester Ian...big rump steaks for a fiver:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> No


..u want 5 mins to think about that Matt:laugh:


----------



## M_at

Why would I need 5 minutes.

I had a workout which put my back out again and then immediately in the car to visit new landlord so spent about 1:45 with my back killing me in the car.


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> was it family day at the harvester Ian...big rump steaks for a fiver:thumb:


something similar....a local pub with sh!te food....and I was driving so couldnt even have a hair of the dog.....god I hate family occasions


----------



## Tommy10

M_at said:


> Why would I need 5 minutes.
> 
> *I had a workout which put my back out again and then immediately in the car to visit new landlord so spent about 1:45 with my back killing me in the car.*


well now u mention that...a NO it is...


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> something similar....a local pub with sh!te food....and I was driving so couldnt even have a hair of the dog.....god I hate family occasions


yea a bit like Marmite eh...


----------



## IanStu

and what have we got to look forward to tonight...fvckin x factor....I need a drink


----------



## M_at

You need a remote control mate - just don't let it be turned onto the channel most people put on the 3 button.

We're not even allowed to say its name here.


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> and what have we got to look forward to tonight...fvckin x factor....I need a drink


have a big mug of tea pal..and get ready for Leona...hope no crazies are in the audience...still a shocker she got punched the other week


----------



## IanStu

M_at said:


> You need a remote control mate -


I have a remote...sadly I also have a wife who tells me what we are gonna watch....did someone say under the thumb :confused1:



Pelayo said:


> have a big mug of tea pal..and get ready for Leona...hope no crazies are in the audience...still a shocker she got punched the other week


think i'll have a big glass of wine instead...then I'm def giving up ....promise :beer:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> I have a remote...sadly I also have a wife who tells me what we are gonna watch....did someone say under the thumb :confused1:
> 
> think i'll have a big glass of wine instead...then I'm def giving up ....promise :beer:


...lol...ur sounding like u actually have a problem...nowt wrong with a few jars on a sat night:thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

IanStu said:


> think i'll have a big glass of wine instead...then I'm def giving up ....promise :beer:


Sod that - I have a nice glass of the Full Fifteen - my second of the night. Don't give up.


----------



## SALKev

is it 'this day sucks' day everywhere? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

right gentleman...the wife keeps calling my to put a log on the fire (thats not a euphemism)......so gotta go and do that then commence the viewing.....I wanted to stay on here and row with people....bugger....later fellas


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> right gentleman...the wife keeps calling my to put a log on the fire (thats not a euphemism)......so gotta go and do that then commence the viewing.....I wanted to stay on here and row with people....bugger....later fellas


go and have ur wine and chill.


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> is it 'this day sucks' day everywhere? :confused1:


pretty much...got flu and its rained the whole day here in Glasgow...still is:ban:


----------



## d4ead

i always was and always will be convinced that Leona lewis is (or at least was) a man.


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> pretty much...got flu and its rained the whole day here in Glasgow...still is:ban:


damn flu...suckss donkeys tails...raining here too.......oh wait, no change there:cursing: 



d4ead said:


> i always was and always will be convinced that Leona lewis is (or at least was) a man.


you still would though


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> i always was and always will be convinced that Leona lewis is (or at least was) a man.


really...why?


----------



## d4ead

because she looks like one designer stubble and all.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> because she looks like one designer stubble and all.


ya nutter:lol:


----------



## M_at

Nah - I agree with d4ead.


----------



## Tommy10

someody pass me the benalin....cough- splutter- sneeze...Happy Monday...NOT:rolleyes:


----------



## d4ead

morning all


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning Dead, Pel .


----------



## Dsahna

Morning living people,morning dead


----------



## Cheese

Morning chaps.

I'm more tired now then i was on friday and i slept pretty much all weekend? I think i've got that "Seasonal Affective Disorder".

Winter is pants.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> I'm more tired now then i was on friday and i slept pretty much all weekend? I think i've got that "Seasonal Affective Disorder".
> 
> Winter is pants.


Me too, did'nt get home till midnight last night and was up at 6am.


----------



## d4ead

lovely clear blue skys and sunshine here


----------



## rodrigo

back too porridge for me so to speak:whistling: ate like a right bloater all weekend a cheat day turned into a weekend:cursing: water fcuk water drank fizzy pop but today couldnt face it WTF , like i couldnt get enough sugar down my neck so thats that ranrt over , but other than that lookin forward to push routine today bring it on:bounce:


----------



## asl

Morning all. Cracking day down here!


----------



## IanStu

morning freaks......yes I ate crap all weekend aswell....I feel realy bloated today like a great big beached whale that has died and filled up with post mortem gasses......although the sun is shining....so thats OK


----------



## IanStu

first day of my new increased cal diet today...so have just shoehorned in another meal....tin of tuna with light mayo on a toasted wholemeal pitta bread...wolfed it down....that was about 30 mins ago and i'm already hungry again


----------



## Dsahna

Tuna and cornflakes for me mate,and im hungry already too ...im waiting on my lass returning with some cnp pro-mass


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Tuna and cornflakes for me mate,and im hungry already too ...im waiting on my lass returning with some cnp pro-mass


Hi Dan....tuna and cornflakes....I cant get my head round that....do you mix it all together or what


----------



## d4ead

ohh ian shut up, thats just horrid, id rather not know


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ohh ian shut up, thats just horrid, id rather not know


lol......I need to know...it may be where I've been going wrong


----------



## Cheese

Tuna on cornflakes = a new PB every week! You heard it here first people.


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Hi Dan....tuna and cornflakes....I cant get my head round that....do you mix it all together or what


That would be going too far ian:lol:

I sometimes have half the tin of tuna,then eat the cornflakes,then finish the tuna


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> That would be going too far ian:lol:
> 
> I sometimes have half the tin of tuna,then eat the cornflakes,then finish the tuna


Hardcore :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ohhh my god i just got a lecture for buying cream coloured toiled roll instead of white.

i mean toilet roll colour, it 30 years i hadnt even noticed they did different colours.

The little things really do mean too much these days.

rofl pmsl good god

tell my in not the only one that thinks thats plain weird..


----------



## Cheese

It all ends up sh1t coloured anyway :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

right...back from gym....another good session...chest and tris....felt good all the way through and great afterwards......I took my camea to get some pics of me in the locker room but there was loads of guys in there....I would have felt a prat...even though i was streets ahead of all of em...so next time hopefully


----------



## Dsahna

Good stuff ian mate:thumb:how is your growth now bigman


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Good stuff ian mate:thumb:how is your growth now bigman


well I look and feel fuller in the mirror...I havent measured yet as I think its early days...but strength has def increased which is great and I have gained quite a bit of weight...so it all seems to be going in the right direction...5th jab tomorow...cant believe how fast its going


----------



## d4ead

wow 5 weeks already that's wild. Gone so super quick.


----------



## Dsahna

Fcuk knows ian,still loads of gains left in your cycle yet mate


----------



## d4ead

what the fuk happened!!!


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> what the fuk happened!!!


LOL...well done mate.....now theres gonna be trouble.......quick into the air raid shelter


----------



## Cheese

*Cheese kicks Ian and D4ead out of the way and jumps in first

Sh1t is gonna hit the fan.


----------



## d4ead

well i have to say i have been blessed this weekend with reps from haks and winger, and a good few newbies who i tried to help.

Ill dedicate this to winger, who went to great lengths to get me to this position.

thanks again wingman.

with special thanks to

thanks haks, thanks dan, thanks ian, thanks cheese

*thanks to the gold banner i got lots of congrats  and i never even pointed it out or whored it once.

**well maybe once


----------



## Cheese

Don't get me involved edit it you bugger!

For the record i never rep D4ead, i don't even like him.

^^^ please quote the above into all threads

:laugh:


----------



## IanStu

I'm off to the woods to hide...later fellas


----------



## Dsahna

Later ian matewhich woods:eek:


----------



## BigDom86

lol looks like both Ian and de4d are in the ****. maybe dshana too soon  haha this is goign to be funny. waiting on another forum is dying type of thread


----------



## d4ead

winger pmed me well done and told me to wish ian a big well done too


----------



## BigDom86

haha Ian. i predict a riot


----------



## Dsahna

BigDom86 said:


> lol looks like both Ian and de4d are in the ****. maybe dshana too soon  haha this is goign to be funny. waiting on another forum is dying type of thread


Ha ha dom,i think the lads/lasses know i couldnt give a flying **** about the whole thing tbh mate!


----------



## SALKev

evening people...nice one, d4ead, Ian + Dan :thumb: i don't think anyone will attack Dan...everyone loves him ffs 

just got back from the gym...fairly eventful....this (okish) hotty in lycra bent down in front of me....the lycra was a little see through :whistling: ....possible highlight of the day


----------



## Dsahna

How was your session kev mate:thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> How was your session kev mate:thumb:


OMFG Dhasna...ur feckin UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE...in your new Avi:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

fairly good actually...quite annoyed that i cant even budge what i used to lift regularly but i'm sure it will come back in time  done something to my left lower tri but i dont have a clue what and its affecting my lifting in certain exercises...see what the injury forum can make of it later perhaps :bounce:

good day mate?


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> OMFG Dhasna...ur feckin UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE...in your new Avi:thumb: :thumb:


cheers pel mate,i hide the belly well in that pic:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

SALKev said:


> fairly good actually...quite annoyed that i cant even budge what i used to lift regularly but i'm sure it will come back in time  done something to my left lower tri but i dont have a clue what and its affecting my lifting in certain exercises...see what the injury forum can make of it later perhaps :bounce:
> 
> good day mate?


Tris are strange mate,i nearly injured my right one doing deadlift/shrugs a while ago:eek:

Had a shìt day mate,papering the mantle breast(trying to paper the mantle breast:lol: )

Getting ready for deadlifts soon mate


----------



## Tommy10

Dsahna said:


> cheers pel mate,i hide the belly well in that pic:lol:


we've all got our wee secrets moves for the pics:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

:lol:true mate,whos going to post their worst pic ffs:thumb:

The vids show me as a fat cùnt,which is what i am:laugh:


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Tris are strange mate,i nearly injured my right one doing deadlift/shrugs a while ago:eek:
> 
> Had a shìt day mate,papering the mantle breast(trying to paper the mantle breast:lol: )
> 
> Getting ready for deadlifts soon mate


weird...its movements like triceps pulldown/bp movements that make it hurt...it sort of clicks...but its like the tendon or something is clicking...not the bones :confused1:

the mantle breast mate? you lost me there :laugh:

hope you have a good session :thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

*Hi boys,*

*
*

*
Long time since I was here, I am still alive and just about kicking and I am going back into hospital on the 17th of November for surgery, I got the appointment this morning so they are going to open me up..deep joy.*

*
*

*
Sorry not to have been around, have been very low with it all and not felt overly sociable, my apologies..its not that I dont love you all I do but I have been so rough I really haven't felt up to it..*

*
*

*
Forgive my absence..*

*
*

*
Love to you all*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## Dsahna

Jesus andrew you must stop saying sorry for being ill mate,its nice too see you and your pink writing again,i think this forum needs a good dose of your love mate,theres a major lack at the minute!

I hope your surgery goes great and i apologise for not getting in touch with you,theres no excuse!


----------



## Cheese

Yeah nice to see abit of pink lightening the mood.

No apologies needed at all matey. Great to hear from you.


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Hi boys,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Long time since I was here, I am still alive and just about kicking and I am going back into hospital on the 17th of November for surgery, I got the appointment this morning so they are going to open me up..deep joy.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Sorry not to have been around, have been very low with it all and not felt overly sociable, my apologies..its not that I dont love you all I do but I have been so rough I really haven't felt up to it..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Forgive my absence..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Love to you all*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*


lol...apology accepted...dont let it happen again.....missed you loads mate...good luck with everything


----------



## IanStu

well been to gym and did legs...all went very well...except when I had a sauna afterwards this huge hairy guy came in and sat right next to me with his leg touching mine...which was strange as there was loads of room in there...I felt very uncomfortable especialy as I was naked....so after about a minute i got up and walked out...not sure what was going on but i didnt like it.

got home and have done my 5th jab...all went well except when I pulled the pin out it realy hurt...much more than ever before..infact I let out a little yelp like a cute puppy...there is supposed to be 20ml in my vial and at 2ml injections I thought it would last 10 weeks...well its not gonna...I think I may have been injecting a bit more each time than I was meant too....ooppps..no wonder I feel so good..pmsl


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha i sometimes go just over 1ml,it would last me 9 weeks mate

Welldone for your session too ian:thumb:not sure what the hairy fcuker was upto though:lol:


----------



## Cheese

Take all the friends you can get at the moment Ian :lol: you should have given him a cuddle


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Take all the friends you can get at the moment Ian :lol: you should have given him a cuddle


lol....he wasn't my type mate...everyone knows gentlemen prefer blonds...

I think I still have a few friends on here hopefuly....never thought they would change the whole board layout because of my alleged antics.....oh well onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

News flash - i didn't actually realise there was a discssion bit in the spermers group.

That makes me uber cool. (see coolest member of sperm lmao)


----------



## Cheese

No sh1t... just went back to my user cp and it done... they're gone forever lol.

I'm actually really pleased :thumbup1: it will save lots of bullsh1t name calling at least.


----------



## Dsahna

I was pig sick of the reps too mate!


----------



## Cheese

I didn't rep anyone apart from JW, Uriel today i actually wanted to rep ian for a funny post and dan for his training but felt pressured to not rep!

Better off without them!


----------



## BigDom86

i go for a lecture, come back and all my reps are gone 

ohwell. i agree much better wihtout them, now maybe people can all get along instead of whining about little green squares


----------



## Dsahna

Exactly cheese:thumb:we'll see how much the bs reps mean when most of us are still mates months down the line,i understand people getting a little peed off about reps but calling us a jerk group like someone just has when we are just friends no different to other people that stick together in other journals:wink:

Tough words by a forum hardman!


----------



## IanStu

guys they are not gone for ever...Lorian wants suggestions of how to make them less devisive....I've sent my ideas


----------



## Guest

:lol: i cant find anyones journal now


----------



## d4ead

haha sad it don't matter how you implement reps, some people will always moan about them.


----------



## BigDom86

i think a thanks system with no numbering system would be better. no ranking or nothing


----------



## Cheese

Dsahna said:


> Exactly cheese:thumb:we'll see how much the bs reps mean when most of us are still mates months down the line,i understand people getting a little peed off about reps but calling us a jerk group like someone just has when we are just friends no different to other people that stick together in other journals:wink:
> 
> Tough words by a forum hardman!


I was gonna neg the fvcker :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> haha sad it don't matter how you implement reps, some people will always moan about them.


true. unless there unranked


----------



## d4ead

but then without the rep system i have no reason to post? i feel nothing its like the forum is just pointless now.....


----------



## BigDom86

awwwwwww. dont worry ill cheer you up tomorrow by showing you my bum


----------



## IanStu

I think maybe we should have a voting system whereby someone is voted as permanent number 1....and by someone I of course mean me....I think that would be fair


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *Hi boys,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Long time since I was here, I am still alive and just about kicking and I am going back into hospital on the 17th of November for surgery, I got the appointment this morning so they are going to open me up..deep joy.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Sorry not to have been around, have been very low with it all and not felt overly sociable, my apologies..its not that I dont love you all I do but I have been so rough I really haven't felt up to it..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Forgive my absence..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Love to you all*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*


Ian's right you know, you need to stop apologising - very good to see you though :thumb: I had no idea you were in hospital, what's up?



IanStu said:


> lol....he wasn't my type mate...everyone knows gentlemen prefer blonds...
> 
> I think I still have a few friends on here hopefuly....never thought they would change the whole board layout because of my alleged antics.....oh well onwards and upwards :thumb:


sh1t stirrers hey :laugh:

its better this way though....comments I will miss dearly though...and don't worry, I'm sure alot of people will stay with you...me included 

d4ead's not going top be happy when he sees what's happened though  :wub:

edit - looks like i was right :lol:


----------



## d4ead

haha its not that im happy or sad. But the sport of rep whoring it was what made the forum worth while. With out it, i dunno fail to see much point in it all.

Its kinda like playing foot ball without a ball.


----------



## Dsahna

Come on dead,the reps mean jack shìt mate,surely its the friends youve made that matter!


----------



## BigDom86

tbh reps just started causing more touble than they was worth. i think its better now. now we can actually just talk etc without worrying about the reps.

de4d will be happy next week when he starts feeling the blast


----------



## d4ead

yeh but in truth id rather text you 

come on ian learn to text damn you!!!


----------



## BigDom86

yes but texting costs money  whereas UKM is free (for now ).

lol ian, bet hes like my old man, cant work out how to use a mobile


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> yes but texting costs money  whereas UKM is free (for now ).
> 
> lol ian, bet hes like my old man, cant work out how to use a mobile


new fangled contraptions....dont see the point of phones...in the old days we just shouted


----------



## IanStu

morning ladies...nice sun shiny day here.....just doing cardio and abbs today...gotta get those abbs to stay put this time...fleeting glimpses is just no good at all.....gonna avoid the sauna today...dont wanna meet that big hairy man again from yesterday...ooohhh no...prob have a session in the sun showers though...try and get rid of my deathly palour


----------



## Cheese

I'm a bit pastey at the moment. Could do with a dose of UV.

My DOMS from monday is beyond a joke, i need a brace for my upper body. Shoulders tomorrow but I might end up haing to do legs instead.


----------



## SALKev

howdy


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> howdy


doody :stuart:


----------



## Cheese

Alrighty peeps, how you all doing tonight


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Alrighty peeps, how you all doing tonight


I'm still as pretty and lovely as ever....how r u?


----------



## BigDom86

just came back from de4ds. BOOM


----------



## d4ead

ello boys and girls, how has everyone been today.

i have found that this new split has enhanced my own doms. Not to sure why unless its just the fact that i notice more as im not working something different the very next day.

i dont have axs to any of the fun stuff like spa's steam rooms, sun showers, sauna's i think your all spoilt.

im tired as hell, slept well this morning but woke up really early its kinda annoying but never mind.

Big dom came over and had his next jab all went well.


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> doody :stuart:


that sounds like something my year old second cousin would say.....if she could speak :thumb:



Cheese said:


> Alrighty peeps, how you all doing tonight


good thanks mate, listening to abit of NWA...amuses me greatly :lol:


----------



## Nutz01

Evening!


----------



## bravo9

Morning early ukm crew ,, get ya thermals on today


----------



## Cheese

Tell me about it, its a bit brisk out there.

This thread has gone quiet of late, i'll try and post a bit more in here.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning all, looks like quite a nice day here


----------



## Cheese

Liar! I'm from here to you know :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> Liar! I'm from here to you know :lol:


Maybe but I'm on the East side and it's looks like the suns about come out


----------



## d4ead

naf here


----------



## ZAXXXXX

5hit!, looks like it's just about to rain now I'm just off to work, fcukin weather:cursing:


----------



## Cheese

ZAXXXXX said:


> Maybe but I'm on the East side and it's looks like the suns about come out


West side is the best (Ali G style) :cool2:

In fairness i work in stratford so i'm not sure what the midlands are like anyway when i got up it was sh1t. The sun breaking through over here now.


----------



## IanStu

Low Tyne 982 expected German Bight 994 by midnight tonight. Low Hebrides 981 moving steadily southeast and filling, losing its identity by same time.....so think on


----------



## IanStu

Shoulders today....I've decided shoulder day is my fave....think its because they pump up so fast and look impressive(ish)....its the only day I make sure I wear a vest so I can see whats going on...cant wait


----------



## BigDom86

back day is the best


----------



## Dsahna

Afternoon people

Have a good workout ian,get some pumped pics mate:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

just done chest, calfs and bis. nice nice


----------



## SALKev

WHAT A DAY!

30 mins actually...

waiting for my little sister outside her school for her to come back from a trip....it was raining cats and dogs and sheep and windy as fvck...all I had on was a t shirt and a thin jacket :sad:

good news though.....i look fairly good in lycra...a FULL SUIT OF IT B1TCHES :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

WHAT A DAY!

30 mins actually...

waiting for my little sister outside her school for her to come back from a trip....it was raining cats and dogs and sheep and windy as fvck...all I had on was a t shirt and a thin jacket :sad:

good news though.....i look fairly good in lycra...A FULL SUIT OF IT B1TCHES :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

evening good buddys, if any of you can spare a few mins to post on my forum id appreciate it, im trying to get it going again. Its been badly neglected the last few months which is a shame and has cost me our sponsor. ( www.muscle-works.co.uk )


----------



## d4ead

hey dan dont you put up any pumped pics im jelouse enough of your un pumped pics!!


----------



## WRT

Come on dead mate:lol:


----------



## SALKev

I tried signing up....wouldnt let me, said something was wrong :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> Come on dead mate:lol:


lol they dont work at the minute either rofl, howe fixing it tonight


----------



## d4ead

SALKev said:


> I tried signing up....wouldnt let me, said something was wrong :confused1:


no idea mate works for me when i try


----------



## d4ead

if you find any fuk ups theres a thread to report them on and howe will fix them when he can


----------



## Dsahna

Just tried to visit too mate,let me know by text when the error is fixed dead

I might set up a journal to help you buddy:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

im not getting any errors :/.


----------



## Dsahna

Try the journals section dom!


----------



## A.U.K

*Evening all, hows everyone doing..*

*
*

*
Can anyone tell me where all my reps have vanished I cant see any on my profile at all..*

*
*

*
have they got rid of them since Ian won..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## Dsahna

Thats pretty much summed it up A!!!

How are you getting on mate?


----------



## A.U.K

*your kidding me, things got nasty because it wasnt the regular big guns at the top of the leader board...what a hoot..how insecure is that..*

*
*

*
I am not great I am sad to say, I have had a really bad day stomach wise so have slept for most of the afternoon. Hopefully will feel better tomorrow..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## d4ead

Yup I hit the number 1 spot day later they were removed. There wasmuch hate and unrest at our positions on the board.

What a hoot,


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> Yup I hit the number 1 spot day later they were removed. There wasmuch hate and unrest at our positions on the board.
> 
> What a hoot,


Was a bit of fun mate, people got too tied up with it thinking they wernt popular, and they were right lmao :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

*Well Lads I think its a shame..never mind eh we all know who's loved here..*

*
*

*
Not feeling too bad this morning, had a dreadful day yesterday..but no pain this morning thank god if I have a good day I juts Might book myself into a Hotel in London for the weekend I need a change of scene, I am so bored resting at home..Anyone fancy a dirty weekend at Claridges let me know, pm for details..*

*
*

*
Right time for tea and the papers..*

*
*

*
Later Peeps.*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## Dsahna

Thats bad andrew!!!

Im pleased you feel better today though,what exactly is wrong with you mate?

My grandad suffers from IBS and hes in constant agony!

I know what you have is alot more serious though!


----------



## d4ead

yeh nasty business this being poorly lark


----------



## A.U.K

*Morning lads,*

*
*

*
I had peretinitus in the summer, my intestine perforated and caused me to go into septic shock which thankfully I survived..They have been monitoring my situation with scans and blood work to make sure that my appendix doesnt flare and to check for infections building in the blood..which seems a bit silly as if my blood gets infected again that could be curtains..I was damn lucky the 1st time but I wouldnt want to go round 2..*

*
*

*
Never mind theres nothing I can do I have an appointment with the surgeon on the 17th of the month so we shall see what we shall see..*

*
*

*
Andrew *


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Sounds nasty, all the best on the 17th.


----------



## Cheese

That sound terrible mate, some people have no luck. One of my best mates is going throught the mill at the moment too.

The hospital still don't know whats up with him but they have narrowed it down... unfortunately they have eliminated the stuff that isn't too bad ie IBS (which he has but this isn't the cause of his major problems), wheat, glutine intolerance which means he has either Krones disease, bowel cancer or another nasty one but i can't remeber what it was.

Poor bugger.

Once your fixed should it be permenant or is there a chance it will return?


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *Morning lads,*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I had peretinitus in the summer, my intestine perforated and caused me to go into septic shock which thankfully I survived..They have been monitoring my situation with scans and blood work to make sure that my appendix doesnt flare and to check for infections building in the blood..which seems a bit silly as if my blood gets infected again that could be curtains..I was damn lucky the 1st time but I wouldnt want to go round 2..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Never mind theres nothing I can do I have an appointment with the surgeon on the 17th of the month so we shall see what we shall see..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew *


Oh dear.....:no: I hope it goes well for you on the 17th!


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Well Lads I think its a shame..never mind eh we all know who's loved here..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Not feeling too bad this morning, had a dreadful day yesterday..but no pain this morning thank god if I have a good day I juts Might book myself into a Hotel in London for the weekend I need a change of scene, I am so bored resting at home..Anyone fancy a dirty weekend at Claridges let me know, pm for details..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Right time for tea and the papers..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Later Peeps.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*


Andrew.....I'm realy worried about you...I hope things improve mate, life is so unfair, you realy dont deserve any of this.....you sound fairly optomistic which is good.

I'd love a dirty weekend at Clarridges :thumb: just what I need at the moment...cept I'm broke and you aint a woman...lol...I'd still come anyway if I had any money...oh well, enjoy it mate...change of scenery will do you good


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Andrew.....I'm realy worried about you...I hope things improve mate, life is so unfair, you realy dont deserve any of this.....you sound fairly optomistic which is good.
> 
> I'd love a dirty weekend at Clarridges :thumb: just what I need at the moment...cept I'm broke and you aint a woman...lol...I'd still come anyway if I had any money...oh well, enjoy it mate...change of scenery will do you good


*who suggested that **you** would have to pay?..I can cover the bills and fly you to the city airport but as you say I am not a woman..never mind cant have it all your own way and Claridges is lovely, my favourite hotel.*

*Thanks for the good wishes Ian it is much appreciated..I keep perky..I have lost a stack of weight lol I can hardly eat..* :thumb:

*Andrew*

*x*


----------



## d4ead

its nice to see you back posting andy, weve missed you badly around here.

hope your not feeling to bad at the moment and hope its good news when you see the surgeon.


----------



## A.U.K

*Thank you d4ead, I dont feel to bad today but yesterday was grim..*

*
*

*
I will try to be here a little more regularly..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
x*


----------



## d4ead

it was odd to hear your voice by the way you sound very regal


----------



## A.U.K

*Do I? How Funny, Mind you I may sound regal but I can be a mucky bitch when the situation calls for it..*

*
*

*
I thought you sounded great btw..call me whenever you want to mate ..always good to hear from you.*

*
*

*
Andrew*

x


----------



## Guest

Hope you get better soon man xxxxx


----------



## A.U.K

*Thanks Dan, much appreciated, I'd rep you but they killed that right off here..*

*
*

*
I am sure all will be well by the new year..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## Dsahna

Am i regal dead mate


----------



## Guest

A.U.K said:


> *Thanks Dan, much appreciated, I'd rep you but they killed that right off here..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I am sure all will be well by the new year..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


And i would have repped you back to annoy everyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

we still have reps on my forum.. you know.. just a suggestion..


----------



## BigDom86

scott im getting this error when trying to access my journal

P **** error: syntax error, unexpected T_DOUBLE_ARROW in /home/content/d/4/e/d4ead/html/muscle/viewtopic.php on line 1119


----------



## BigDom86

thats suposed to say Párse


----------



## d4ead

sorry mate hes updating again should be up before today's end. once hes finished should be all stable again then.


----------



## IanStu

took a pic yesterday at gym...thought I'd pop it up...I think I've made a little progress, I'm pleased with my shoulders and arms...chest is still weak and abbs seem to have vanished again...I swear I had some the other day...the lighting and angle needs to be right, and there has to be a full moon and the tide has to be out and the salmon must be spawning.. :whistling:


----------



## ManOnAMission

So this is the famous thread which was responsible for the rep system being taken down!

IanStu, not spoke to you in a while (its pectoral) you look in great shape for an old guy, arms look strong but if you're struggling with the chest (its my best part) you should add in dips, strict cable flys and chair push ups.

If you have two high chairs ones which go to hip height, use them to do dips (elbows to the side) and lean forward and then do a superset followed by placing the chairs wider then shoulder width and do a push up movement while bringing your chest down between the chairs and you will get a great chest workout.


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> Am i regal dead mate


*Nah Mate your'e ARD, A BIT OF A GEEZER..*


----------



## Dsahna

Ian i can see much better shoulders,bis and your chest still looks thicker than before:thumb:

Definitely bigger mate,how much stronger are you now bigman?


----------



## Dsahna

Ps dont worry too much about your abbs ian,get more weight on the bar as often as you can while maintaining decent form


----------



## A.U.K

*I reckon Ians a fking star, looks great,is a nice guy and he isnt OLD he is in his Prime...100% pure Beef and Gorgeousness, wrapped in a small towel with an inverted smile..*

*
*

*
Fk me if Ians old then I am decrepit..lol*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## WRT

Looking bigger Ian pal!


----------



## IanStu

Thanks lads...I appreciate your comments....still along way to go but I'm slowly getting to where I wanna be.....plus since my conversion to the dark side I feel great and my strength is up alot.....wish I had done it sooner


----------



## SALKev

What a night.....looks like my stomach is becoming distented as was clear from the comments I got last night :cursing: that all changed when my top came off though (don't ask me how  ), they couldn't keep their eyes/hands off me :lol:

Ian, you're looking GREAT but one thing i'm not sure about is why you're head is facing upwards but your eyes are down....is this a new approach tot he upside down smile? :laugh:



John XTC-SE said:


> So this is the famous *thread which was responsible for the rep system being taken down!*


Tel, actually mate :lol: :wub:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> What a night.....looks like my stomach is becoming distented as was clear from the comments I got last night :cursing: that all changed when my top came off though (don't ask me how  ), they couldn't keep their eyes/hands off me :lol:
> 
> Ian, you're looking GREAT but one thing i'm not sure about is why you're head is facing upwards but your eyes are down....is this a new approach tot he upside down smile? :laugh:


who couldnt keep there hands off you...were you at an orgy 

I have no idea why my head is up...didnt even know it was till I got home and uploaded the pic...at least you cant see my face properly as that would spoil the pic and make you vomit:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Thanks lads...I appreciate your comments....still along way to go but I'm slowly getting to where I wanna be.....plus since my conversion to the dark side I feel great and my strength is up alot.....wish I had done it sooner


*Having been away awhile, I can really see the difference in your physique Ian..you have made some good gains and look better than ever..ignore any discenters for the air about them is **GREEN * 

*Now be a love and send me the full size version of your avi so I can upload it along with the others as part of my rotating screensaver.. I am terribly ill and it would cheer my fading no end..(sympathy vote grabber that I am)* :whistling:

*Thank you in advance..* 

*Andrew*

*x*


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *Having been away awhile, I can really see the difference in your physique Ian..you have made some good gains and look better than ever..ignore any discenters for the air about them is **GREEN *
> 
> *Now be a love and send me the full size version of your avi so I can upload it along with the others as part of my rotating screensaver.. I am terribly ill and it would cheer my fading no end..(sympathy vote grabber that I am)* :whistling:
> 
> *Thank you in advance..*
> 
> *Andrew*
> 
> *x*


thanks mate...I'll email the full pic...although its a bit grainy...also a little naughty...sure you will cope though...give me a few mins to try and do it...i'm a bit thick :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> who couldnt keep there hands off you...were you at an orgy
> 
> :laugh: no it wasn't....funny you should mention that though, I was talking to this lass I met about something and orgies or something related came up...so i asked her 'i bet you'd like that?' she went 'hmm....' looked down at the floor and went all quiet....only time I saw her after that was when my top was off - she was one of the main feelers :lol:
> 
> I have no idea why my head is up...didnt even know it was till I got home and uploaded the pic...at least you cant see my face properly as that would spoil the pic and make you vomit:thumb:


No no no, it would have made the picture all the better - we can't see a much of the trademark upside down smile in this one :thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> thanks mate...I'll email the full pic...although its a bit grainy...also a little naughty...sure you will cope though...give me a few mins to try and do it...i'm a bit thick :thumb:


*Oh Thick as in dense..you got my hopes up there.* :whistling:

*Andrew.*

*x*


----------



## A.U.K

SALKev said:


> No no no, it would have made the picture all the better - we can't see a much of the trademark upside down smile in this one :thumbup1:


*who's looking at Ians smile, lovely though it is...I sure as **** ain't..:laugh:*

*Andrew*

*x*


----------



## IanStu

A.U.K said:


> *who's looking at Ians smile, lovely though it is...I sure as **** ain't..:laugh:*
> 
> *Andrew*
> 
> *x*


oK Andy...sent email...I think...let me know if you ever get it..I'm still in the stone age with these things


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> No no no, it would have made the picture all the better - we can't see a much of the trademark upside down smile in this one :thumbup1:


I wanna live in your world...when you take your top off do women just rush upto you and start feeling you...cant say that has ever happened to me...infact they usualy run in the opposite direction :confused1:


----------



## WRT

IanStu said:


> I wanna live in your world...when you take your top off do women just rush upto you and start feeling you...cant say that has ever happened to me...infact they usualy run in the opposite direction :confused1:


Can't say I randomly take my top off tbh:laugh: Usually when it is off i'm either 69'ing with a girl or giving her a good seeing to:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *who's looking at Ians smile, lovely though it is...I sure as **** ain't..:laugh:*
> 
> *Andrew*
> 
> *x*


:laugh: it looked a little hidden so I thought I'd bring it up seeing as you've already brought the other thing up :tongue:



IanStu said:


> I wanna live in your world...when you take your top off do women just rush upto you and start feeling you...cant say that has ever happened to me...infact they usualy run in the opposite direction :confused1:


I don't know....I can't remember much of it...and I don't even drink (but i get the effects if I drink certain energy drinks:bounce: :bounce: ) :laugh: it was a dare of somesorts plus there needed to be judges so the girls used that as an excuse...others wern't looking too happy..there own fault though...I'm not complaining 



WRT said:


> Can't say I randomly take my top off tbh:laugh: Usually when it is off i'm either 69'ing with a girl or giving her a good seeing to:thumbup1:


or getting changed :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

wow ian good pic your looking good you sexy old fuker you...

dan mate no regal is not teh word id use for your accent...

sal congrats on the orgy ;P

wrt if i looked as good as you i dont think id ever have a top on...


----------



## Dsahna

What would you call it then dead:lol:

Silky


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> What would you call it then dead:lol:
> 
> Silky


*Slutty more like....* :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Very quiet accent ive got A

Velvet tones mate,velvet tones:thumbup1:


----------



## A.U.K

Eeee ow very northern soul of you baby..


----------



## WRT

SALKev said:


> or getting changed :thumb:


What's that:confused1:



d4ead said:


> wrt if i looked as good as you i dont think id ever have a top on...


Haha cheers mate! Can only look better once cycle has started:wink:


----------



## SALKev

You know...when the women come along and rip your clothes to shreds then go buy you some new ones.... :whistling:


----------



## WRT

Oh right, except the women buy my clothes if they tear them:thumb:


----------



## A.U.K

*And how much does a shirt to cover that Bod cost..?*


----------



## d4ead

if hes anything like me £3 from primark


----------



## WRT

Haha, what dead says, not a lot. Not really into paying £30 for a t shirt just because it has a logo on it! Can easily pay 5-10 quid for a nice fitting plain one.


----------



## A.U.K

*Put me down for 100 shirts then.*

*
*

*
God I am such a slut...lol*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
.*


----------



## SALKev

WRT said:


> Oh right, except the women buy my clothes if they tear them:thumb:


That was how I meant for it to be interpreted :laugh:



A.U.K said:


> *Put me down for 100 shirts then.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> God I am such a slut...lol*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> .*


I like sluts, they're so.......slutty


----------



## Dsahna

Your in bed with one kev:lol:


----------



## SALKev

What a timely appearance :cursing: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

*Good Morning Lads and Lasses..*

*
*

*
Feel ok this morning, slept like a baby, no pain (yet)..*

*
*

*
Not much planned for today, might take a drive over to Hungerford and see a great conductor who is an old friend of mine..he and his wife, lovely people, very welcoming. *

*
*

*
Hope everyone is ok this damp and soggy Sunday Morning..its so wet even I feel moist..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## Dsahna

You always feel moist A:devil2:

Im pleased you had a nice sleep and can get yourself out for the day mate

Is there anything you have to avoid eating with your condition andrew?


----------



## A.U.K

Yes Dan I do feel ok so far, Hungerford isn't far and I can always make a dash for home if things take a sinister turn..

"Question" Is the anything you have to avoid eating with your condition Andrew?

"Answer" Yes.............FOOD..

Honestly mate its awful, almost anything sets it off, a cup of tea even, forget a sunday lunch, anything with red meat even chicken. I mainly eat fish these days but portion sizes are tiny.

For example ( and I wont dwell on this) I have just had a cuppa, taken the dogs into the paddocks over from the house and the cramping has started..its not too bad so I take my medication and cross my fingers..

So I shall shower, shave and make myself pretty and head out mid morning..

Andrew..


----------



## Dsahna

Thats shìtty andrewits a bad job when you cant have a cup of tea ffs!

No wonder youve lost weight mate,lets hope your cramps ease up so you can have a decent day out:thumb:

Do you like horror novels A?


----------



## A.U.K

*Horror Novels...no mate I dont, I get scared, dont sleep and need to hide under the covers..Wheres my Ian when I need him..*

*
*

*
I am such an old queen I am currently reading Julie Andrews Biography, yes I know thats very camp but its a great read.. She isnt the saint we all thought either..apparantly she swears like a docker..lol*

*
*

*
Andrew *

*
*

*
x*


----------



## Dsahna

I fcuking knew you would be a julie andrews sorta guy:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

Dsahna said:


> I fcuking knew you would be a julie andrews sorta guy:lol: :lol: :lol:


*Yes I know...* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:, you see I really tried to be all butch like Pat etc but it wasn't really who I was or who I am..I decided to be myself and not try to be sombody else..Camp old love..*

*Andrew*

*x*


----------



## Dsahna

Wouldnt have you any other way A


----------



## Cheese

Andrew, its good to hear your having a break from the pain.

Enjoy your day mate. It'll do you good to get out and about.


----------



## A.U.K

*Well I had a good day, I did go out for a couple of hours and was able to relax..I have slept most of the afternoon and will have a reasonable night..*

*
*

*
I hope everyone has had a nice day..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## d4ead

Glad yo had a nice day andy honey.

My day was odd got a couple of hours sleep and running on caffein.


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> Glad yo had a nice day andy honey.
> 
> My day was odd got a couple of hours sleep and running on caffein.


*Thank you Love..I really enjoyed getting out..*

*Hope you have a good night...*

*x*


----------



## d4ead

It will be long and slow mate.

Probably just the way you like it.


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> It will be long and slow mate.
> 
> Probably just the way you like it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> It will be long and slow mate.
> 
> Probably just the way you like it.


*If only I could find someone to show me what you mean...* :whistling:


----------



## Cheese

Would this be wise with the state of your intestine. 

Short and slow may be safer


----------



## A.U.K

Cheese said:


> Would this be wise with the state of your intestine.
> 
> Short and slow may be safer


*But what a way to go...*:laugh:


----------



## Cheese

Haha, good to see you upbeat about everything, nice to have you around again too.

I saw your post in the rep points thread... nice post, like hacks (i think) said, very heart felt.


----------



## IanStu

Afternoon Andrew.....good to see its getting a bit smutty in here...

Just back from gym did chest and tris....sort of went OK but gym was packed for some reason so I had to do alot of waiting around...so instead of about an hour it took hour and half....there were loads of new people there today who I obviously didnt like as they were sort of err well....people:w00t:

Didnt hit any PBs...but upped the reps on almost everything so obviously getting stronger :thumb:

:stuart:


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> Afternoon Andrew.....good to see its getting a bit smutty in here...
> 
> Just back from gym did chest and tris....sort of went OK but gym was packed for some reason so I had to do alot of waiting around...so instead of about an hour it took hour and half....there were loads of new people there today who I obviously didnt like as they were sort of err well....people:w00t:
> 
> Didnt hit any PBs...but upped the reps on almost everything so obviously getting stronger :thumb:
> 
> :stuart:


*Yes the smutt has returned to sperm once more Ian..I had no idea how clean this had become in my absence and we can't have that can we..I know so well how muhc you guys enjoy a little filth..* 

*Glad you had a good workout, you are certainly gaining some serious size..*

*Andrew*

*x*


----------



## SALKev

Hello lovelys 

I'm getting envious of short people :lol:

That is all.


----------



## d4ead

nah no way sal, all the short people want to be taller. trust me i do.

ian mate you look great pal  awesome in fact. So good me and dan spent about 5 mins discussing your fantastic physique when i called him the other night.*

Andy its nice to have you lowering the tone of the place again.

love to you all spermers...

*edit - would just like to categoricly point out we were not masturbating at the time... honest.


----------



## A.U.K

d4ead said:


> nah no way sal, all the short people want to be taller. trust me i do.
> 
> ian mate you look great pal  awesome in fact. So good me and dan spent about 5 mins discussing your fantastic physique when i called him the other night.*
> 
> Andy its nice to have you lowering the tone of the place again.
> 
> love to you all spermers...
> 
> *edit - would just like to categoricly point out we were not masturbating at the time... honest.


*You were'nt.........?....Hell I was..* :lol:

*Morning all, filthy day, not nice at all..*

*Andrew*

*x.*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cheese

Its not nice out there and i have to go down the yard in a bit to watch a trial loads of what can basically be described as sh1t get passed over a magnet.

The joys of scrap!

First off though i've got to get my milk thistle down me. I can't actually work out if it does anything but what the hell down the hatch it goes.


----------



## d4ead

milk thisle is pointless imo.

the liver is very hardy and the stresses its put under is minimal.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> nah no way sal, all the short people want to be taller. trust me i do.
> 
> ian mate you look great pal  awesome in fact. So good me and dan spent about 5 mins discussing your fantastic physique when i called him the other night.*
> 
> Andy its nice to have you lowering the tone of the place again.
> 
> love to you all spermers...
> 
> *edit - would just like to categoricly point out we were not masturbating at the time... honest.


LOL...thanks mate.....glad to be of service to your [email protected] sessions :bounce:

and ditto that for Andrew :bounce:


----------



## ryoken

hello fellow great looking guys, im off to stabb myself in the quad will be back in a mo:thumb:


----------



## ryoken

where is everyone???

stabbing went well as it always does very sterile and easy :lol:


----------



## ryoken

Right thats it im going to the gym in a minute as i cant believe i logged on said hello and commented in a few journels and then every fvcker logged off:lol: :lol: :lol:

i know its not my breath as its the internet so its just you lot being damn right rude and ignorant:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Alright mate, i had to pop out for a bit (see post above) sorry. Back now though... how you keeping


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> Alright mate, i had to pop out for a bit (see post above) sorry. Back now though... how you keeping


not too bad mate just got back from a chest and tri session and have some nasty painfull knots in my pecs that are annoying me ( there from some crap gear i was using a while back in the year) apart from that it went suberb:thumbup1:

how have you been mate??


----------



## Cheese

Not too bad really.

I'm trying to work out what to get people for christmas got my mom and dad sorted but my dads mrs, my brother and my mrs are another story all together.

Sure i think of something.... eventually.


----------



## ryoken

Cheese said:


> Not too bad really.
> 
> I'm trying to work out what to get people for christmas got my mom and dad sorted but my dads mrs, my brother and my mrs are another story all together.
> 
> Sure i think of something.... eventually.


this is where its good to have a sister i rekon as every x-mas mine takes me shopping and knows exactly what i should get each person wich is great as im crap at these things:thumbup1:

I would offer to lend you mine but shes busy looking after her ill partner at the mo:tongue:


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> nah no way sal, all the short people want to be taller. trust me i do.


Well when you're 6' 2.5" (the .5 is VERY important  ) and you want to look like a total unit it takes sooo much longer than when you're in high 5 foot region :lol:

just to exxagurate my point ill give you an example.....a friend of mine is around 5' 8" I reckon.....his arms measure the same as mine but look AMAZING where as mine look like a dog took a sh1t on them or something :laugh::laugh: :thumb:


----------



## WRT

d4ead said:


> nah no way sal, all the short people want to be taller. trust me i do.
> 
> ian mate you look great pal  awesome in fact. So good me and dan spent about 5 mins discussing your fantastic physique when i called him the other night.*
> 
> Andy its nice to have you lowering the tone of the place again.
> 
> love to you all spermers...
> 
> *edit - would just like to categoricly point out we were not masturbating at the time... honest.


Dead will have to give me a call when I get my new phone, tis broke so have no phone at all! I agree about the height thing, not exactly short at 5'9" but would like and extra inch or so


----------



## d4ead

WRT said:


> Dead will have to give me a call when I get my new phone, tis broke so have no phone at all! I agree about the height thing, not exactly short at 5'9" but would like and extra inch or so


saved your number buddy so just let me know when you up and working again


----------



## Cheese

SALKev said:


> Well when you're 6' 2.5" (the .5 is VERY important  ) and you want to look like a total unit it takes sooo much longer than when you're in high 5 foot region :lol:
> 
> just to exxagurate my point ill give you an example.....a friend of mine is around 5' 8" I reckon.....his arms measure the same as mine but look AMAZING where as mine look like a dog took a sh1t on them or something :laugh::laugh: :thumb:


I agree i'm just over 6'1" and my training partner is 5'8"ish our arms are the same size but you'd never guess it.

Same thing with another one of my mates, people used to say his arms were to big for his body and he was a freak!

Used to pi55 me right off! I wanted to be a freak too :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

[quote=Cheese;

Used to pi55 me right off! I wanted to be a freak too :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I'm 5' 11.528365!" and have long arms and legs for my height ( bend over and touch the floor?, I can put my palms down!) , my bi's are nearly 19" when pumped but don't look any more impressive than my short ar5ed mates 16" arms. :cursing:


----------



## Cheese

Thats just practice mate not the long limbs... do you spend alot of time bent over? :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Never practiced just did it, that's not your chat up line is it cheese ?


----------



## Cheese

Did it work?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

No, I'd stay well away from any women who asked me that let alone a bloke:innocent:


----------



## A.U.K

ZAXXXXX said:


> No, I'd stay well away from any women who asked me that let alone a bloke:innocent:


*Chicken..* :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> I agree i'm just over 6'1" and my training partner is 5'8"ish our arms are the same size but you'd never guess it.
> 
> Same thing with another one of my mates, people used to say his arms were to big for his body and he was a freak!
> 
> Used to pi55 me right off! I wanted to be a freak too :lol:


:laugh: somethings in life we'll never change :no:



ZAXXXXX said:


> I'm *5' 11.528365*!" and have long arms and legs for my height ( bend over and touch the floor?, I can put my palms down!) , my bi's are nearly 19" when pumped but don't look any more impressive than my short ar5ed mates 16" arms. :cursing:


have you been playing with google converter again? :whistling:



Cheese said:


> Thats just practice mate not the long limbs... do you spend alot of time bent over? :confused1: :laugh:


or he's just naturally more flexible...i've never been able to touch my toes and my arms are looooong.


----------



## SALKev

What's happened to this place.....no posts in 4 days?!


----------



## WRT

Thread got pregnant.


----------



## Dsahna

Its dead kev:lol:the sperm is covered in a sort of green fur!


----------



## d4ead

No ian and no ryko and no andy, seemed to have left sperm a dull boy.


----------



## BigDom86

where is old man gone? ever since he lost his reps i havnt seen him :<


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning all, absolutely pi55ing it down here


----------



## BigDom86

same :< gota ride my bike into uni ina sec for a quick lecture


----------



## Cheese

I went to pick some visitors up from the Airport this morning and got absolutely drown getting to and from the car.

I hate the rain!!!!


----------



## d4ead

indeed


----------



## BigDom86

undoutably


----------



## Dsahna

Love the stuff:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Cheese said:


> I went to pick some visitors up from the Airport this morning and got absolutely drown getting to and from the car.
> 
> I hate the rain!!!!


Visitors? lmao


----------



## SALKev

Dsahna said:


> Its dead kev:lol:the sperm is covered in a sort of green fur!


Thats because Christmas is on its way mate :lol:

Glad I got some people back into this...for a while at least....where is Ian anyway...unusually quiet on that front for a while now...oh...and Tara....havn't seen her in yonks


----------



## Dsahna

Tara is a big miss too!!!!

Hope shes okay!


----------



## A.U.K

*I am still here guys and gals, going into hospital tomorrow then again thursday for the Big one..fingers crossed eh lads and lasses..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## Guest

A.U.K said:


> *I am still here guys and gals, going into hospital tomorrow then again thursday for the Big one..fingers crossed eh lads and lasses..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


Good luck mate, let us know how things go!


----------



## BigDom86

morning gayboys


----------



## Cheese

Dan said:


> Visitors? lmao


Got some peeps over from New York. I've got to play taxi and take them around to meet some of our General Managers and do some ass kissing, oh the joys.


----------



## SALKev

A.U.K said:


> *I am still here guys and gals, going into hospital tomorrow then again thursday for the Big one..fingers crossed eh lads and lasses..*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Andrew*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> x*


Good luck buddy!  :wub:



Cheese said:


> Got some peeps over from New York. I've got to play taxi and take them around to meet some of our General Managers and do some *ass kissing*, oh the joys.


I'm taking it they're not the sort you'd like to put your lips too. :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

SALKev said:


> I'm taking it they're not the sort you'd like to put your lips too. :thumb:


No! One of them is a woman but she's not what i'd call attractive and she needs to whip the two massive hairs out of the mole on her cheek.... it makes me feel a bit squeamish.

Good luck Andrew, we're all thinking of you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning people.


----------



## d4ead

morning guys 

dont forget to spam my journal here  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/58919-d4eads-man-2-monster-thread.html


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> No! One of them is a woman but she's not what i'd call attractive and *she needs to whip the two massive hairs out of the mole on her cheek.... *it makes me feel a bit squeamish.
> 
> Good luck Andrew, we're all thinking of you mate :thumbup1:


Eugh...that's disgusting!

To update you all, I'm having the sh1ttest day I have had in like EVER. Trivial things but nonetheless it all fvcks me up.


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Eugh...that's disgusting!
> 
> To update you all, I'm having the sh1ttest day I have had in like EVER. Trivial things but nonetheless it all fvcks me up.


the worst day ever......dont worry mate you've probably got alot worse to come...hope that helps


----------



## BigDom86

happy birthday ian. hope the wifes giving you a good birthday seeing too


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> happy birthday ian. hope the wifes giving you a good birthday seeing too


thanks mate.....alas no......she's fast asleep.....I tried to get some earlier but she played the..kids will here us card...so its a birthday [email protected] for me...again:confused1:


----------



## BigDom86

hmmm asleep? this is not good ian! just be "affectionate" as women put it and im sure she will give in. or pop a bicep pose POW


----------



## d4ead

SALKev said:


> Eugh...that's disgusting!
> 
> To update you all, I'm having the sh1ttest day I have had in like EVER. Trivial things but nonetheless it all fvcks me up.


sal day ever until tomorrow mate..



IanStu said:


> the worst day ever......dont worry mate you've probably got alot worse to come...hope that helps


ahh the bitter voice of exsperiance, we know the score



IanStu said:


> thanks mate.....alas no......she's fast asleep.....I tried to get some earlier but she played the..kids will here us card...so its a birthday [email protected] for me...again:confused1:


dont your mrs just let you make use of her while she sleeps? damn maybe mine does have some good points after all.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> dont your mrs just let you make use of her while she sleeps? damn maybe mine does have some good points after all.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: , I used to get a right b0ll0cking if I tried/acheived that :innocent:


----------



## d4ead

im lucky i get the old 'babe, im to tired cant you just wait till im asleep'


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> the worst day ever......dont worry mate you've probably got alot worse to come...hope that helps


Im lucky UK-M is so full of optimistic people :thumb: good to see you back mate, I havn't seen you in a while! and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :bounce: :bounce: :beer:



d4ead said:


> sal day ever until tomorrow mate..


I think I know what you mean :tongue:


----------



## jamie seagia

boo gtg mate no inter net sorry keep it up


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning all, yeehaaaarrrr it's Friday at last :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

...and now it's saturday! 

Good day Friday for me...hope it was for you guys......Party tonight! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> ...and now it's saturday!
> 
> Good day Friday for me...hope it was for you guys......Party tonight! :bounce: :bounce:


Party....yeah...what shall I wear...is it formal....smart casual....casual....fancy dress...clothes optional....I dont want to wear the wrong gear and look a fool :stuart:


----------



## Dsahna

Hello ian:thumb:id reccommend that sparkley t-shirt youve got mate,it will be painted on now that your bigger to show that vein off even more,and to put the top hat on it,flash that hollwood twinkle at every hottie there and the limelight is yours for the taking:bounce:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hello ian:thumb:id reccommend that sparkley t-shirt youve got mate,it will be painted on now that your bigger to show that vein off even more,and to put the top hat on it,flash that hollwood twinkle at every hottie there and the limelight is yours for the taking:bounce:


LOL....my wife despairs of my dress sense....she says it time I started dressing my age....fvck that......I'll be buried in sequens...Andrew would be pround :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

That sounds too gay ian mate:lol::lol:i know you and can honestly say ive got every faith you wont turn 'that way' mate:thumb:...........wont you not buddy?ha ha

Hope you are well ian!!!


----------



## A.U.K

IanStu said:


> LOL....my wife despairs of my dress sense....she says it time I started dressing my age....fvck that......I'll be buried in sequens...Andrew would be pround :lol:


*I am proud already Ian sweetheart..* :thumb:

*Why should you dress to please anyone else other than yourself escapes me..You dress how YOU want to..its not like you are teetering down the road in high heels...or are you?* :whistling:

*Andrew*

*x*


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> That sounds too gay ian mate:lol::lol:i know you and can honestly say ive got every faith you wont turn 'that way' mate:thumb:...........wont you not buddy?ha ha
> 
> Hope you are well ian!!!


LOL....dont think I actualy meant sequins....pmsl.....I dont wanna ruin my reputation but I only have 2 sparkly shirts and I've never worn either of em outside the house (but dont tell anyone)...got loads of super tight ones though...wear them all the time....but dont worry Dan i'm not on the turn....mind you if my wife dont start puttin out soon fvck knows what'll happen...funny that when I'm at my most horniest she is at her least...oh woe is me :confused1:



A.U.K said:


> *I am proud already Ian sweetheart..* :thumb:
> 
> *Why should you dress to please anyone else other than yourself escapes me..You dress how YOU want to..its not like you are teetering down the road in high heels...or are you?* :whistling:
> 
> *Andrew*
> 
> *x*


haha.....had to give the high heels up mate.....they're a bugger to walk in....i'm in sensible shoes now as befits my age


----------



## BigDom86

hello people. had a ncie weekend back in london just got back to uni. had some very very good workouts, lots of overtraining but pumped up. scott whats this i hear about mr piggy? is he coming soon  hopefully hes coming before i go back for christmas!


----------



## d4ead

soon i hope should know more today mate


----------



## BigDom86

any pics of him?


----------



## d4ead

not yet dom i think he could be any 1 of a litter at the minute. Not had a reply yet today. Soon as i know you will know 

ive asked for a spotted one.


----------



## Cheese

I want one now as well.


----------



## BigDom86

awww looks cool. so what we starting him on? test/tren?;>


----------



## rob.t2009

dnt get this website atalllllllll ha


----------



## SALKev

rob.t2009 said:


> dnt get this website atalllllllll ha


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

rob.t2009 said:


> dnt get this website atalllllllll ha


nor me...hopefully someone will explain it to us :stuart:


----------



## Cheese

rob.t2009 said:


> dnt get this website atalllllllll ha


dnt understand tht post atalllllll ha.

I'm guessing he won't find his way back to this thread for a while so he won't see the minor insult :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

hello folks sorry not beenon much busy with uni its been a bit hetic what with training. Hope everyone is well and training hard x


----------



## d4ead

I fail to see what remotley unusual about men decideing what steroids would be best for there pet piglets. Sounds simple enougth to me.


----------



## IanStu

Hi betty...good to have you back


----------



## BigDom86

d4ead said:


> I fail to see what remotley unusual about men decideing what steroids would be best for there pet piglets. Sounds simple enougth to me.


indeed. it needs the rage anyway to eat the superslugs in your backgarden


----------



## Bettyboo

lol piglets and steroids what have i missed hahah


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> hello folks sorry not beenon much busy with uni its been a bit hetic what with training. Hope everyone is well and training hard x


ABOUT TIME :thumb: :thumb : Good to see you back!


----------



## IanStu

so went to gym today and was seen naked by the cleaning lady...she was in the mens toilets cleaning em and I was walking from the lockers to the showers and we more or less bumped into each other...we both just kept saying "oh sorry...realy sorry...etc etc" lol.....poor woman...how will she ever be happy with her husband again after seeing my magnificence 

did cardio today and abbs.....hate hate hate cardio...but I feel realy unfit so its gotta be done....... :confused1:


----------



## IanStu

suddenly feel the urge to post again...no idea why....curiouser and curiouser:whistling:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> so went to gym today and was seen naked by the cleaning lady...she was in the mens toilets cleaning em and I was walking from the lockers to the showers and we more or less bumped into each other...we both just kept saying "oh sorry...realy sorry...etc etc" lol.....poor woman...how will she ever be happy with her husband again after seeing my magnificence
> 
> did cardio today and abbs.....hate hate hate cardio...but I feel realy unfit so its gotta be done....... :confused1:


 :lol: :lol: you should have punished her for gazing at you :whistling:

Cardio? You're mental. I should get my ass on the treadmill.


----------



## VanGTO

IanStu said:


> so went to gym today and was seen naked by the cleaning lady...she was in the mens toilets cleaning em and I was walking from the lockers to the showers and we more or less bumped into each other...we both just kept saying "oh sorry...realy sorry...etc etc" lol.....poor woman...how will she ever be happy with her husband again after seeing my magnificence
> 
> did cardio today and abbs.....hate hate hate cardio...but I feel realy unfit so its gotta be done....... :confused1:


dude you should have dropped the towel and zwaffelled her!


----------



## IanStu

there was no towel to drop mate.....she's probably in some sort of counselling even as we speak...I see that was your first post....its customary round these parts to rep the person you make your first post to....I dont make the rules, its just the way it is....I'll leave it in your hands


----------



## GHS

Sperm Virgin saying hello


----------



## IanStu

GHS said:


> Sperm Virgin saying hello


"sperm virgin"....thats making me feel a little bit icky....

you change your avi about 5 times a day dont you....why have you blocked out your face I've seen it in pics you've posted...fairly hideous I agree but dont be afraid to show it :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

GHS said:


> Sperm Virgin saying hello


hello. you'll be swallowing in no time :tongue:


----------



## Howe

Evening all.. I'm new in here to.


----------



## BigDom86

Howe said:


> Evening all.. I'm new in here to.


you too


----------



## IanStu

afternoon spunkers......should be doing shoulders now but have been held up at work :cursing: .....prob wont get there till 3ish.....which is exactly when I should be eating a meal....hate it when my tidy little routine gets fvcked up....

quick question......I'll be ordering some more test c in a few days...enough to see me to the end of my blast...a few weeks cruise and then blast again.

do you think I should add something else in there for my next blast or just stick to the test...If so i want to order it at the same time....cant make up my mind what to do!!


----------



## Dsahna

If you are still gaining well just carry on ianif not try dbol with the test mate,save tren and stuff for later


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> If you are still gaining well just carry on ianif not try dbol with the test mate,save tren and stuff for later


Thanks Dan :thumbup1: my gains have slowed down...have only put on a couple of pounds in last 2 weeks......I'm thinking if I dont add something else, would just increasing the dose of test be an option....maybe to 750 or even 1g and run at that for next blast?


----------



## Cheese

Increase it little by little if you jump straight to 1g what do you do next blast and the one after that.

750mg next blast sounds good to me mate.


----------



## BigDom86

are you using an AI ian?


----------



## Cheese

Yeah, you need to use Artificial Intelligence Ian.

You have the tools.....


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Increase it little by little if you jump straight to 1g what do you do next blast and the one after that.
> 
> 750mg next blast sounds good to me mate.


yeah good point...750 sounds good :thumbup1:



BigDom86 said:


> are you using an AI ian?


mate I'm a bit thick...I dont know what AI is :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

AI - Aromatase Inhibitor. Gets rid of estrogen in your body.


----------



## BigDom86

im thinking of dropping the aromasin ive been using as maybe thats whats been holding back my gains? ideas?


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> AI - Aromatase Inhibitor. Gets rid of estrogen in your body.


oh right yes.. I do know what it is....never occured to me to use it though....do many guys use it


----------



## ryoken

BigDom86 said:


> im thinking of dropping the aromasin ive been using as maybe thats whats been holding back my gains? ideas?


try it Dom as it may well be a factor in it, i say drop it and see how things pan out for you

i would love to drop my ai on the head but i would grow boobs and as nice as that would be having my very own boobs to oggle its not the look i was going for tbh:lol:


----------



## Cheese

I've never used AI but might have to now i'm doing HCG, I have Nolva on hand incase i get itchy nips but never used it during a cycle.

Dom - Like Ry said i'd drop it, if you start to get gyno symptoms use it again.


----------



## SALKev

This smells like roids...what the fvck is happening?


----------



## BigDom86

gyno symptoms being? im scared lol


----------



## ah24

BigDom86 said:


> gyno symptoms being? im scared lol


Itchy/sore/puffy nips


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello peeps, well i did it 105kg for dead lifts 5 reps. I t helps being in a bad mood whilst training i seem to lift more lol

Hope all is well.

Ps have put some recent pics up on my profile page x


----------



## AB1990

betty nice lifting girl


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks!


----------



## SALKev

Great lifting :bounce: you put Arnie to shame with your avi pic - nice!!!


----------



## IanStu

just back from gym...I've done an hour of the C word...oh the shame of it all....I was fvckin knackered..I'm so unfit, I thought at the end i was having a heart attack...some people do it for pleasure...must be insane :stuart:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> just back from gym...I've done an hour of the C word...oh the shame of it all....I was fvckin knackered..I'm so unfit, I thought at the end i was having a heart attack...some people do it for pleasure...must be insane :stuart:


Only cardio i do for pleasure the missis gets to do at the same time, shame its only HIT cardio like 5 minute bursts once a night:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Only cardio i do for pleasure the missis gets to do at the same time, shame its only HIT cardio like 5 minute bursts once a night:lol: :lol: :lol:


well I wouldnt mind that sort of cardio...matter of fact I pretty well beg for it every night :confused1: mostly to no avail.....thats why I'm forced to do it at the gym...oh woe is me


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> well I wouldnt mind that sort of cardio...matter of fact I pretty well beg for it every night :confused1: mostly to no avail.....thats why I'm forced to do it at the gym...oh woe is me


Well ever since i started hinting i was chatting to various women at work and the gym i have had more sex then ever although i dont know how long i can keep this bluff going lol:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> Well ever since i started hinting i was chatting to various women at work and the gym i have had more sex then ever although i dont know how long i can keep this bluff going lol:lol: :lol:


realy...I'm gonna give that a go...i'll try anything...this witholding sex thing is fvckin killing me...I've never been unfaithful but if this carries on god knows what will happen....when I think of all the women out there that are being denied access to me....oh the pity of it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> realy...I'm gonna give that a go...i'll try anything...this witholding sex thing is fvckin killing me...I've never been unfaithful but if this carries on god knows what will happen....when I think of all the women out there that are being denied access to me....oh the pity of it :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fpmsl i think the same:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

morning spunkers


----------



## BigDom86

morning. gota ride in the rain now :<


----------



## Bettyboo

morning peoples how are you all, hope your weekend was better than mine! x


----------



## d4ead

kinda gutted im 7th in the reps stakes already. Must try harder.

pete your 13 ant is 14 and dom your 15th and dan is 17th and finally ian your in 19th get your finger out man..

ohh yeh we dont do reps any more rofl


----------



## BigDom86

lol wonder how long it will take for someone to get a red block


----------



## johnlondon

getting ther


----------



## WRT

I've only been repped twice, last one was on the 25th, cvnts (hint hint)


----------



## d4ead

not to long i wouldn't have thought


----------



## BigDom86

isnt it 40000 or something silly?


----------



## SALKev

WRT said:


> I've only been repped twice, last one was on the 25th, cvnts (hint hint)


you want reps from santa? :lol:


----------



## Cheese

200,000 to fill all the blocks!

Evening chaps and Bets if your about. I've just spammed dead mans thread with my before and after picture from my last cycle.

Feel free to pass judgement good or bad i can take it.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning all, I'll take a look Cheese and see what I think, what were you running at the time.


----------



## Cheese

Test E with EQ but then i dropped the EQ because i didn't like it and replaced it with Tren.

Test E 600mg/wk

Tren E 300mg/wk

Total of 13 weeks (5wks on Eq and 8wks on Tren)

I know Eq takes up to 8 weeks to start showing results but i decided tren would be better for me as i know it works well for me, i got persuaded by my training partner to do the Eq because he wanted to do it.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Test and Tren always works wonders for me too, just had look on Deads thread and it looks like that cycle did the job, good improvement :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Cheers mate.

Next time i'm going for 750mg Test E with 400mg Deca.

I'm not even completely off yet (last jab was 8 days ago) and i'm already planning the next course lol.

I'll go again in April i think but i'm focussed on gaining size while i'm off. I'll obviously lose a bit of weight but i want to be back to 85kg ready to start my next course.

My training partner mentioned above is cruising for 10 weeks then blasting for 10 weeks then coming off. Total of about 35 weeks on cycle!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I'm doing 750mg test and about 300mg of tren , it worked for me last last time so why change it


----------



## Cheese

Indeed, this worked for me but i want to change it as tren is great for lean gains but lean gains are not that important to me so a bit more bulk from deca is fine.


----------



## Dsahna

Bit of a dark horse you cheese,judging by those gains id say your more dedicated than the majority mate,how serious are you about this shìt?


----------



## Cheese

I live it and breath it mate.

I use to be much more of an interesting person to talk to in my opinion, i'm sure i must pis5 people off because no matter where a conversation starts it end up with me talking about diet or training or gear.

The only problem is i can't stop myself.

I started learning to play guitar but don't play as much as i should because it gets in the way of the gym.

Your pretty damn dedicated yourself though mate judging by the way your PB's fly up!


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> kinda gutted im 7th in the reps stakes already. Must try harder.
> 
> pete your 13 ant is 14 and dom your 15th and dan is 17th and finally ian your in 19th get your finger out man..
> 
> ohh yeh we dont do reps any more rofl


ffs.....no bugger is repping me at all...I've definately gone out of fashion....mind you I havent been trying....I keep forgeting that I am infact Super-Ian and should claim my rightful place......remember the story of tortoise and the hare...so think on :stuart:


----------



## Cheese

I was 12 when reps were banished now there's loads of folkes with green block and i'm way off!

I'll wait until there's a few up top with high scores then kiss some ass and catch up in no time haha.

My rep whoring pics have gained me all of one hit so its back to the drawing board for me.

Tight ba5tards :lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Cheese said:


> I live it and breath it mate.
> 
> I use to be much more of an interesting person to talk to in my opinion, i'm sure i must pis5 people off because no matter where a conversation starts it end up with me talking about diet or training or gear.
> 
> The only problem is i can't stop myself.
> 
> I started learning to play guitar but don't play as much as i should because it gets in the way of the gym.
> 
> Your pretty damn dedicated yourself though mate judging by the way your PB's fly up!


Same as you mate,ive had loads of hobbys in the past but the more you put in the more you get back,i give it everything so it better take me to being a competitive powerlifter,i want to compete raw in a totally raw enviroment!!


----------



## Cheese

I feel the same mate i've given training so much over the last... well... years. All i want back is a place on stage next to a big guy and not look out of place.

I'm a competitve batard so obviously i want to win but i'm also a realist so trophies aren't the be all and end all just the being up there and having one person in the croud say to themselves he looks good, that'll do for me.

Is this you view or are you in it to win, period!?


----------



## Dsahna

If i was bodybuilding i would have a similar mindset as yours jay,i wouldnt want to look out of place and id like to have strengths that stand out from the others but judges make winning a comp a totally grey area!

Powerlifting is alot more black and white,you make the biggest total and you win,plain and simple,i want to win mate,not on my first attempt which will be used to fire me up for the future,its really a fight against my own mind if you get me,if i can approach a comp under 110k body weight with lifts of:bench 220k+,deadlift 300+ and a squat of a similarly decent standard then who knows mate,will i fcuk stop pushing for more though!!


----------



## 0161

morning everyone, just thought i'd say hi, not having been around for a while (things have changed a bit too?!)


----------



## Cheese

You should have seen it 3 weeks ago. It has just recently gone back to normal! reps were gone and the home page was different.


----------



## Dsahna

Morning 0161,hows you mate?


----------



## 0161

Cheese said:


> You should have seen it 3 weeks ago. It has just recently gone back to normal! reps were gone and the home page was different.


sometimes a refresh is a good thing i guess.



Dsahna said:


> Morning 0161,hows you mate?


not bad, day off work today , contemplating some christmas shopping :lol: and i'm already getting a headache thinking about it


----------



## Dsahna

Ahh my lass has been organised for 2 years running,got all the kids stuff bought already:thumb:


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Ahh my lass has been organised for 2 years running,got all the kids stuff bought already:thumb:


yeah i promise myself every year i'll be organised but it never happens.

hows the training going up there?


----------



## Dsahna

Trainings going great at the minute mate,couldnt be more chuffed,hows yours bud?


----------



## 0161

Dsahna said:


> Trainings going great at the minute mate,couldnt be more chuffed,hows yours bud?


pretty naff at the moment, more of a keeping things ticking over till the new year. christmas is a pretty rubbish time to keep commitments lol


----------



## Dsahna

Christmas fcuks with everyones training mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Christmas fcuks with everyones training mate:thumb:


I hate Christmas....cant stand all the pretence of sending presents and cards to people you cant stand (I dont but my wife does)...and the cost of buying stuff for my boys is horrendous, its got completely out of hand...cant stand the fact that it seems to start at the begining of September...cant stand all the fvckin dire Christmas music played everywhere....hate hate hate all the crap the shops bring out, all the little sh!tty stocking fillers we're meant to buy...cant stand Christmas dinner...I eat fvckin turkey all year, why would I want it on Christmas day....I hate my realtives and hate having to spend time with them....I hate carols and the relegious aspect of it.....hate the patronising way TV presenters talk to me like they are doing me a favour by putting a film on I've seen 20 times using the exuse thats its "your festive viewing"......apart from all that its not to bad :beer:


----------



## Cheese

Grumpy fvcker!

Get some christmas spirt in you and you'll soon be smiling. Jack Daniels is a good one :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Grumpy fvcker!
> 
> Get some christmas spirt in you and you'll soon be smiling. Jack Daniels is a good one :thumbup1:


actualy you're right....booze is the one good thing about it...I get to drink myself into oblivion :beer:


----------



## Dsahna

Come on ian mate,its err jesus birthday ffs,lets all jump with joy:bounce:

:whistling:

Ill second the ****ty relatives and cards to err ....friends!!!

You mustve had a magical christmas once ian


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Come on ian mate,its err jesus birthday ffs,lets all jump with joy:bounce:
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> Ill second the ****ty relatives and cards to err ....friends!!!
> 
> You mustve had a magical christmas once ian


lol....yes i used to love it when i was a kid...but it all looks very different now...I try and make it "magical" for my kids..but they are nearly 14 now and spend most of their time looking for porn on the computer, with me shouting at em and telling em its disgusting and grounding em for a week...then I head upstairs and look at porn on my laptop :confused1: ....so they are more or less over it....they just see it as a chance to mug me and get what they can....oh where did it all go wrong


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha it really isnt the same as it used to be eh,i think alot of magic is lost when you grow up and everything with an air of mystery is explained by science and shìt

I love the unexplained,shame most things have been though!!


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> I was 12 when reps were banished now there's loads of folkes with green block and i'm way off!


mate I'll admit you look young...but 12 is pushing it even for you :lol:


----------



## Cheese

I have aquired my first green square, i've got a sweat on from the whoring but i made it.


----------



## d4ead

morning whores


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Morning d4ead, justy started my Christmas cycle ( yesterday) and feel great.

Hows the 200kg squat coming on?.


----------



## Cheese

^^^ Ba5tard, i'm starting to shut down. Either that or my mrs pis5ed me off to the point of not wanting to sh4g her last night.

I went to see Law Abiding Citizen last night.... what a film, best i've seen in a while.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Worth a watch then ,I'll have get a copy and watch it on my xbox.


----------



## Cheese

I'm gonna get a copy so i can watch it again plus my mom want to see it.

I've had a bit of an epiphany... I love training people and giving them advise.

I might train to become a personal trainer. I don't want to do it as a full time job, just as a hobby.

I'll have to check out how much the courses cost because as it will just be a hobby i won't be doing it if it costs a fortune.


----------



## IanStu

OK ladies listen up....I'm starting to have a few worries about my cycle....I keep being told I should be running an AI even though I have no symptoms to indicate that I should.

I understand that my Estrogen levels will rise in line with my Test levels to try and balance things out...I dont wanna turn into a woman overnight, I'd need a whole new wardrobe....so should I start AI or not?


----------



## Cheese

Not!

I have never ran an AI and have never had gyno so therefore if i had taken them throughout every cycle i would have wasted alot of money Aromasin and adex aren't cheap.

Would you put weed killer on your grass if you didn't have weeds? No you'd wait until the weeds started sprouting up then you nuke them.

Have Tamoxifen on hand just in case.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> OK ladies listen up....I'm starting to have a few worries about my cycle....I keep being told I should be running an AI even though I have no symptoms to indicate that I should.
> 
> I understand that my Estrogen levels will rise in line with my Test levels to try and balance things out...I dont wanna turn into a woman overnight, I'd need a whole new wardrobe....so should I start AI or not?


*NO*

not unless your nipples start getting itchy,sensitive,sore,pokey out,cone shaped etc etc, no point in running meds if you dont need them mate just keep an eye on things, oh yeah and dont poke your nipples every five minutes as your just make them sore/sensitive anyway:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Not!
> 
> I have never ran an AI and have never had gyno so therefore if i had taken them throughout every cycle i would have wasted alot of money Aromasin and adex aren't cheap.
> 
> Would you put weed killer on your grass if you didn't have weeds? No you'd wait until the weeds started sprouting up then you nuke them.
> 
> Have Tamoxifen on hand just in case.





ryoken said:


> *NO*
> 
> not unless your nipples start getting itchy,sensitive,sore,pokey out,cone shaped etc etc, no point in running meds if you dont need them mate just keep an eye on things, oh yeah and dont poke your nipples every five minutes as your just make them sore/sensitive anyway:thumbup1:


Thanks guys...just got a bit worried as others told me I should...didnt want to but if you're told something enough you start to have doubts.

If I did start to get gyno is it reversible if I deal with it straight away....I've been told its not reversible.

anyway as I said I have no symptoms whatsoever....the only sides I've had since I started are a few spots on back and shoulders and shrunken balls :confused1: (which I dont like at all lol)...apart from that everything is great :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

ive run aromasin low dose since start 1/2 tab 12.5mg a day. just because your not getting gyno doesnt mean you dont have high estrogen levels which can cause problems.


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Thanks guys...just got a bit worried as others told me I should...didnt want to but if you're told something enough you start to have doubts.
> 
> If I did start to get gyno is it reversible if I deal with it straight away....I've been told its not reversible.
> 
> anyway as I said I have no symptoms whatsoever....the only sides I've had since I started are a few spots on back and shoulders and shrunken balls :confused1: (which I dont like at all lol)...apart from that everything is great :thumbup1:


if you start to get itchy or sore nips the nolva will sort it straight off or adex,aromasin wichever you have, its only if your growing lumps then it gets harder to get rid but its reversable in most cases mate -- i have yet again just reversed mine using letro (3 fvcking times i have done this ffs)

cant see any point in running drugs that are not needed tbh, some guys never need to use an ai and some guys (me included) only have to look at a test vial and grow boobs:thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

BigDom86 said:


> ive run aromasin low dose since start 1/2 tab 12.5mg a day. just because your not getting gyno doesnt mean you dont have high estrogen levels which can cause problems.


This is what I keep being told mate....I think I'm gonna do without though for as long as possible...I tend towards the..if it aint bust dont fix it...philosophy



ryoken said:


> if you start to get itchy or sore nips the nolva will sort it straight off or adex,aromasin wichever you have, its only if your growing lumps then it gets harder to get rid but its reversable in most cases mate -- i have yet again just reversed mine using letro (3 fvcking times i have done this ffs)
> 
> cant see any point in running drugs that are not needed tbh, some guys never need to use an ai and some guys (me included) only have to look at a test vial and grow boobs:thumbup1:


thanks Ry...I'm not gonna bother with it...just keeping going and see what happens, maybe I'll be lucky (LOL that'll be a first) and never need any


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> ive run aromasin low dose since start 1/2 tab 12.5mg a day. just because your not getting gyno doesnt mean you dont have high estrogen levels which can cause problems.


What problems are these mate?

Water retension, gyno and.....


----------



## BigDom86

tbh cheese i havnt researched it fully., but all the knowledgable guys told me to run a low dose AI. its not going to hurt running a low dose is it? a bit extra cost, woop de doo


----------



## BigDom86

also if your using an AI, think about it. all that extra test your putting it wont be converted to estrogen. therefore more test in your body, less estrogen.


----------



## Cheese

Yeah i know what your saying, but as i've said, in my experience i have never used it and have never had problems. Everyone is different, take ry for example.

Ps - My last post wasn't meant to come across as a 'fvck you dom' by the way. The only "major" estrogen side i know of are water retension and gyno and i wondered if you knew of others... i'm sure there are others. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

dont worry cheese i know you love me 

umm i know elevated estrogen levels are now being researched in prostate cancer. with the newer SERMs targeting the prostate


----------



## Cheese

BigDom86 said:


> also if your using an AI, think about it. all that extra test your putting it wont be converted to estrogen. therefore more test in your body, less estrogen.


I though lowering your estrogen levels lowers your test levels because your body converts test to estrogen to try and balance itself, therefore you remove the estrogen your body tries to convert more test into estrogen still trying to get the balance, again the estrogen is removed and so it goes on. Thus lowering your test further?

This is how i understand it but i could be way off.


----------



## SALKev

lol


----------



## Cheese

:confused1:

Hows Kev? Thanks for the comments mate, much appreciated. I'm spent out but i owe you some back for that.


----------



## SALKev

Seemed abit serious in here thats all 

Im good mate, just wondering who the hell is this:










Don't worry mate, just give me some when I deserve it! :laugh:

Hope you're well


----------



## WRT

BigDom86 said:


> tbh cheese i havnt researched it fully., but all the knowledgable guys told me to run a low dose AI. its not going to hurt running a low dose is it? a bit extra cost, woop de doo


I will be running adex throughout my cycle, even if I'm not gyno prone will help with water retention:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

I personaly don't think people should run an ai unless they need to.

in an unrelated comment I noticed that people tend not to like shrunken balls why is this I much prefer it to sitting on them all the time?

I'm useing letro at the moment but also had relative success with adex. Would advise letro from my exsperiance though. Seemed very effective againt both the bloating and gyno.


----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> ffs.....no bugger is repping me at all...I've definately gone out of fashion....mind you I havent been trying....I keep forgeting that I am infact Super-Ian and should claim my rightful place......remember the story of tortoise and the hare...so think on :stuart:


No one is repping you??? I rep you and everyone who is on the last three pages of a thread every 3 days...

You don't hear me saying I've not been repped for 4 days now do you!!!


----------



## pcuzz

ryoken said:


> if you start to get itchy or sore nips the nolva will sort it straight off or adex,aromasin wichever you have, its only if your growing lumps then it gets harder to get rid but its reversable in most cases mate -- i have yet again just reversed mine using letro (3 fvcking times i have done this ffs)
> 
> cant see any point in running drugs that are not needed tbh, some guys never need to use an ai and some guys (me included) only have to look at a test vial and grow boobs:thumbup1:


I've run a few cycles. Lived on dbol whilst working in Egypt never had any probs... Did tren ace and I've had my first Taste of gyno....

Now using letro, gonna be interesting!!! Must admit though, they don't itch they just ****ng hurt If pressures applied!


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz78 said:


> I've run a few cycles. Lived on dbol whilst working in Egypt never had any probs... Did tren ace and I've had my first Taste of gyno....
> 
> Now using letro, gonna be interesting!!! *Must admit though, they don't itch they just ****ng hurt If pressures applied!*


ditto


----------



## IanStu

Morning losers....another lovely day in paradise :thumb:

Ok my worry for today is hair :confused1: ....or to be more precise lack of it.

I seem to be going bald at a faster rate than before, also seem to be getting dandruf and my skin in general seems to be drier.

I'm wondering if this is gear related as I've only noticed it recently, I guess it could just be age...but you only look 20 I hear you bellow....agreed but that is all done with heavy make up and soft focus.

The other thing is my body hair is growing faster than ever...alarmingly so...I used to shave my chest and belly once a week, now its twice a week and that realy isnt enough....

So is it gear related?


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Morning losers....another lovely day in paradise :thumb:
> 
> Ok my worry for today is hair :confused1: ....or to be more precise lack of it.
> 
> I seem to be going bald at a faster rate than before, also seem to be getting dandruf and my skin in general seems to be drier.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is gear related as I've only noticed it recently, I guess it could just be age...but you only look 20 I hear you bellow....agreed but that is all done with heavy make up and soft focus.
> 
> The other thing is my body hair is growing faster than ever...alarmingly so...I used to shave my chest and belly once a week, now its twice a week and that realy isnt enough....
> 
> So is it gear related?


chences are Ian if it wasnt like it before then yes its the gear mate, although i must be backwards as my skin is always more oily,body hair growth is the same as yours it grows like mad but the hair on my head is the thickest and fullest it has ever been and i was going bald before wich is wierd!!

in answer to your question though , gear can cause skin problems (although i would prefer drier skin then oily spotty skin),it can aggravate male pattern baldness too mate


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> chences are Ian if it wasnt like it before then yes its the gear mate, although i must be backwards as my skin is always more oily,body hair growth is the same as yours it grows like mad but the hair on my head is the thickest and fullest it has ever been and i was going bald before wich is wierd!!
> 
> in answer to your question though , gear can cause skin problems (although i would prefer drier skin then oily spotty skin),it can aggravate male pattern baldness too mate


Thanks Ry......looks like I might be heading down the route of the shaved headed bodybuilder look...or maybe a comb over...havent decided yet 

I thought it must be the gear as the changes are quite noticable...oh well its nowt I cant put up with :thumbup1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Thanks Ry......looks like I might be heading down the route of the shaved headed bodybuilder look...or maybe a comb over...havent decided yet
> 
> I thought it must be the gear as the changes are quite noticable...oh well its nowt I cant put up with :thumbup1:


tbh mate and guys may say ry's gone mad, my hair was noticably thinner on first cycles wich were test only then i threw in some tren in third cycle and man my hairs like a wig and grows like mad yet most guys say they lost hair on tren -- like i say i must be backwards, i think theres a thread in the steroid section about how many have gone bald on gear and anabolic ant even says his hairs the thickest/fullest its been too:confused1:

not saying jump on the tren but you may get the same luck as i have and it grows back maybe

P.S I havent gone mad honest i have a full bonce of thick hair now yet i had a friar tuck bald spot this time last year hence look at the old pics in my profile and you will see my shaved head from where i was receding and going bald so there is proof :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

ryoken said:


> tbh mate and guys may say ry's gone mad, my hair was noticably thinner on first cycles wich were test only then i threw in some tren in third cycle and man my hairs like a wig and grows like mad yet most guys say they lost hair on tren -- like i say i must be backwards, i think theres a thread in the steroid section about how many have gone bald on gear and anabolic ant even says his hairs the thickest/fullest its been too:confused1:
> 
> not saying jump on the tren but you may get the same luck as i have and it grows back maybe
> 
> P.S I havent gone mad honest i have a full bonce of thick hair now yet i had a friar tuck bald spot this time last year hence look at the old pics in my profile and you will see my shaved head from where i was receding and going bald so there is proof :tongue:


Well I've been thinking about tren but have decide to do 1 more blast of just test..maybe up the dose a little and then think about tren for my 3rd blast which should be around June next year, I imagine by then I'll be completely bald so should be able to see if I get any growth back, I'd love it if I did, I dont realy have the right face for the bald look :confused1:


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> Well I've been thinking about tren but have decide to do 1 more blast of just test..maybe up the dose a little and then think about tren for my 3rd blast which should be around June next year, I imagine by then I'll be completely bald so should be able to see if I get any growth back, I'd love it if I did, I dont realy have the right face for the bald look :confused1:


i dont think your gonna lose all your hair by then Ian, i think its probably more down to a hormone inbalance from starting a cycle and you may find it solves itself given some time but i cant see it making you bald by then i really cant


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> I personaly don't think people should run an ai unless they need to.
> 
> in an unrelated comment I noticed that people tend not to like shrunken balls why is this I much prefer it to sitting on them all the time?
> 
> I'm useing letro at the moment but also had relative success with adex. Would advise letro from my exsperiance though. Seemed very effective againt both the bloating and gyno.


I would like smaller balls...mine keep getting caught in between my legs when I'm walking - have to keep readjusting ffs! :laugh:


----------



## Cheese

SALKev said:


> I would like smaller balls...mine keep getting caught in between my legs when I'm walking - have to keep readjusting ffs! :laugh:


I have the same problem with my c0ck, the only reason i started steriods is because they were supposed to shrink it, then when my balls ahd gone i found out it was a falisy.


----------



## d4ead

pmsl cheese your a cracker


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> I have the same problem with my c0ck, the only reason i started steriods is because they were supposed to shrink it, then when my balls ahd gone i found out it was a falisy.


My balls are so big it sort of lifts my d1ck out of harms way and down the inside leg of my jeans :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Cheese

The weekend has probably put my training back by 4 weeks. To much beer not enough food or sleep and i'm still knackered now!

I want my bed!!!


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Cheese said:


> The weekend has probably put my training back by 4 weeks. To much beer not enough food or sleep and i'm still knackered now!
> 
> I want my bed!!!


 I over did it this weekend too, though I'm bulking up at the moment and all the extra calories or not going to waste.

4 lbs heavier already and it's not all beer belly neither


----------



## d4ead

current places of note.

im in 5th place

dans in 10th

doms in 11th

dan v0.5 is 14th

cheese is 19th

pete is 20th

ian is 22nd

this means nothing to anyone i know, but hell its addictive.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning peeps im off to the gym to do legs n biceps later this afternoon whoohoo! hope you are all ok


----------



## SALKev

Woke up today and discovered I now have an inch long stretch mark across my left pec - looks quite cool actually :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

wow over night stretch marks insane...


----------



## SALKev

:laugh:

Just back from gym. Had a scare when I went in there - there were 'for sale' tags on all the equipment!!! I asked when I'd finished my workout what was up, turns out they're getting new equipment in the new year - YAY :bounce: :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

you buying any of the old stuff?


----------



## SALKev

No chance mate, they're only machines and even if I did want any of it I don't have the space or the money for it. Plus, I'm (hopefully) going to uni next year.


----------



## BigDom86

lol ian is slacking, 22nd pish


----------



## Cheese

Tortiose and the hare Dom, tortiose and the hare.

I joined in july and was in the top 12 within months.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I'm not shore when I joined ( without having a look) but I'm nearly 17 stone now which is far more important to me than how many reps I've had 

oct 2008 then I see


----------



## d4ead

but that be3cause you have the looks and a slightly better body of van damn.

with a awesome funny personality.

everyone either wants to be you or be with you or be in you.


----------



## d4ead

zaxx surely that depends what you weighed in oct 2008


----------



## Cheese

16 stone 12 lol!!

Dead do you think you'll make it up here for the meet after christmas? I'll do the van dam dance for you if you do... the on from kick boxer.


----------



## d4ead

where is the meet mate? and what dates??


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> current places of note.
> 
> im in 5th place
> 
> dans in 10th
> 
> doms in 11th
> 
> dan v0.5 is 14th
> 
> cheese is 19th
> 
> pete is 20th
> 
> ian is 22nd
> 
> this means nothing to anyone i know, but hell its addictive.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I havnt whored once


----------



## d4ead

that awesome avi is whoring enough mate. your one big fit fuker. wish you'd come and met me for lunch pal..


----------



## SALKev

So whats up in goo goo land today?


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya folks better mood today and had a fab work out 30kg for one arm row hehe x


----------



## SALKev

Bloody hell, that's some weight your moving Tara -- nice one!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> that awesome avi is whoring enough mate. your one big fit fuker. wish you'd come and met me for lunch pal..


 :lol: im not as big as you think i am


----------



## Bettyboo

I totally zoned out today in the gym completely ignored the audience and carried on regardless lol (ok so i was grunting a bit) pmsl


----------



## Cheese

Folkes for all who haven't seen it here's a link to the Brum ukm meet... it would be great to get everyone together but I'm not sure how far people will travel.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/81670-brum-uk-m-meet.html


----------



## d4ead

oddly ill be in birmingham that week anyway. can i be bothered to go meet this bunch of toss pots i doubt it. But if your in the area at the time cheese give me a shout and ill meet you pete ian and our crew somewhere.


----------



## Cheese

Haha, ok mate, i'm in the area mate as i live about 20 min drive from birmingham city centre. We'll definately sort something out.


----------



## Cass

d4ead said:


> can i be bothered to go meet this bunch of toss pots i doubt it.


Nice!


----------



## d4ead

maybe split the meet into 2 locations us and the other ****s. pmsl


----------



## d4ead

Cheese said:


> Haha, ok mate, i'm in the area mate as i live about 20 min drive from birmingham city centre. We'll definately sort something out.


well i was planning to go and see pete that week, and to try to coerce ian into meeting me (if he dont continue to ignore my pms) so would be kool to add you to the list as well.


----------



## d4ead

Dan said:


> :lol: im not as big as you think i am


is that why you chickened out on the meet.

trust me im a tiny little thing you'd have dwarf'ed me.


----------



## d4ead

Cass said:


> Nice!


by the way anyone who knows me would know i was only kidding :innocent:


----------



## Cheese

Your such a charmer dead :lol:

We'll sort it nearer the time but i'm sure if you can go out your way to come up here we can make the effort to see you mate.


----------



## Bettyboo

ello people x


----------



## ZAXXXXX

d4ead said:


> zaxx surely that depends what you weighed in oct 2008


 About 15st 6 and with a far greater bf %, only been back training about 18 months.


----------



## Bettyboo

Tis very quiet in ere of late where has everyone gone???


----------



## WRT

Betty.......BOO!


----------



## Bettyboo

Booo WRT!


----------



## SALKev

I'm still here, I was waiting for someone to post really :tongue:

I want a change of avi, any ideas people?


----------



## Cheese

Hey folks this place has gone quiet lately so i'm going to make an effort to spam it up a bit.

Sal get something christmasy in there mate


----------



## IanStu

I'm still here...up a corner in the shadows not doing much...just lurking and watching in a rather sinister way


----------



## Cheese

That is one fvcked up santa.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> That is one fvcked up santa.


Yes I have disturbing childhood memories of visiting the CO-OP everyear at christmas with my mother and sitting on the knee of a santa that looked not disimilar to that :confused1:


----------



## SALKev

Best of both worlds - Cheese, something Christmasy, Ian- sheep.

I think you have a fetish of sheep....move to Wales, you'll love it.


----------



## Bettyboo

haha my daughter was laughing at your sheep avi pmsl, thing is they are going to wales for new year, (their knob of a dad lives there) I asked her to see if there were any sheep like that and take a pic if she sees any heheh


----------



## d4ead

Im still here too, just a bit to busy to post hese days. Just dont have the time at the moment.

Still love you all though.


----------



## WRT

I can't sleep, thought you'd all like to know.


----------



## d4ead

Tom, you started a cycle yet?


----------



## Cheese

Update on the shoulder!

I thought it was getting better and had no pain in it for a few days so planned a gym session for tonight.

Last night i went to finish off the xmas shopping and by the time i got back to the car my shoulder was aching again. All from carrying a few measely shopping bags nothing heavy.

Think i may have to take longer out, gutted thats 2 weeks with only training legs! Don't even know when i will be good to go again.


----------



## d4ead

dame cheese mate that suks balls.

and not in a nice tongue stud way either.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Had loads of shoulder problems, always best to rest them till there right, saves on having the same problem for years. :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> dame cheese mate that suks balls.
> 
> and not in a nice tongue stud way either.


Amen to that brother :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Best of both worlds - Cheese, something Christmasy, Ian- sheep.
> 
> I think you have a fetish of sheep....move to Wales, you'll love it.


pmsl...love the avi.

not sure about the moving to Wales suggestion, dont think I could cope with all the sheep, the temptations would be to overwhelming


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Update on the shoulder!
> 
> I thought it was getting better and had no pain in it for a few days so planned a gym session for tonight.
> 
> Last night i went to finish off the xmas shopping and by the time i got back to the car my shoulder was aching again. All from carrying a few measely shopping bags nothing heavy.
> 
> Think i may have to take longer out, gutted thats 2 weeks with only training legs! Don't even know when i will be good to go again.


Thats realy bad mate....in fact not being able to train is about the worse thing I could think of...feel for you buddy...fingers crossed it will heal pretty fast


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> haha my daughter was laughing at your sheep avi pmsl, thing is they are going to wales for new year, (their knob of a dad lives there) I asked her to see if there were any sheep like that and take a pic if she sees any heheh


I'd have nightmares if they all looked like that!!!



IanStu said:


> pmsl...love the avi.
> 
> not sure about the moving to Wales suggestion, dont think I could cope with all the sheep, the temptations would be to overwhelming


:laugh::laugh: There's only so much you can do before injuring yourslef I suppose :lol:

Well....last night was this years 'Snow Ball'...it's hardly a ball though, more of a party, and no snow at all.

Thats all you need to know...

:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Well....last night was this years 'Snow Ball'...it's hardly a ball though, more of a party, and no snow at all.
> 
> Thats all you need to know...
> 
> :thumb:


I need more info...was it an orgy...how many sheep.....was it all shepheards or are there other people in Wales.....are there pics...was wool involved


----------



## SALKev

:lol: that's disturbing...I'll never walk past a sheep and think of it in the same way again.

Yuck.


----------



## Cheese

Good morning folkes,

So who's finished their christamas shopping? I have  just got to wrap it all up now.

I've brought myself a present too... i'm going to wrap it and send it to me so my pile looks a bit healthier and make my brother jealous. :thumb:

Its the best present anyone could have brought me i'm so thoughtful.


----------



## Bettyboo

yeah i finished not wrapped it all yet grr i hate Christmas and New year. I usually spend New Year working on me own how crap !


----------



## IanStu

Havent started mine yet...probably leave it a few days then go on a big panicy rush round the shops...its what I do every year...the missis has sorted out all the kids stuff so I've only got to get her something...I'm thinking something cheap and cheerful as its the thought that counts isnt it :stuart:


----------



## SALKev

Don't kid yourself


----------



## IanStu

I just got bored looking at porn 

the wife is out on her works party, the kids are locked in their rooms, so obviously i've been looking at porn all night...I've kind of reached saturation point with it..its all so easy to see these days.

When I was a teenager a dirty mag would give me months of guilty pleasure, now I can see a world of porn instantly and somehow its not as exciting.

Its sort of an endless quest to find that perfect image or clip of film but never finding it, so I'm endlessly searching...oh well the missis will be back soon, she should be drunk so I have high hopes :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Havent started mine yet...probably leave it a few days then go on a big panicy rush round the shops...its what I do every year...the missis has sorted out all the kids stuff so I've only got to get her something...I'm thinking something cheap and cheerful as its the thought that counts isnt it :stuart:


haha its so funny thats the exact same post i was going to write.


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> I just got bored looking at porn
> 
> *that is the most outrageous and disgusting thing i have ever heard.*
> 
> Its sort of an endless quest to find that perfect image or clip of film but never finding it, so I'm endlessly searching :thumb:
> 
> *thats indeed what its about and teh reason a lot of my w4nk sessions last like 6 or 7 hours. cos i cant stop till i find that image.*


ps did you get any when she came home drunk??


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> ps did you get any when she came home drunk??


Naaaa it was a disaster....she got in at 3 am, should have been 12, totally p!ssed, first thing she did was vomit....I got her to bed and even though she stank of booze and **** I still thought I'd hop on and have a go and then she was sick again....in the bed....so I had to change the sheets and the pilllows etc...I slept in the spare bed as I didnt want to be puked on again....and they say romance is dead :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Should have spooned her or maybe doggy if she could balance! Then if she threw up its going the other direction.


----------



## d4ead

divorce the bitch, mine did that to me and i still wish id left her there and then. Its a clear sign mate a clear sign


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> divorce the bitch, mine did that to me and i still wish id left her there and then. Its a clear sign mate a clear sign


I cant affore to divorce her mate.....she earns more than me at the moment as my business has turned to sh!t, so she's keeping me...plus I love her when she's not puking on me or talking or doing the other thousands of things that fvckin irritate me to death.....but if I had my time again I wouldnt get married...I'd just have a succesion of empty meaningless relationships...with lots of sex :thumb:


----------



## Bermondse1

Ian - you've just described what it's like being gay...


----------



## SALKev

I've noticed I have four 1 inch long scratches, one on each hand and one either side of my face from last night. :confused1:


----------



## Was_Eric

IanStu said:


> I cant affore to divorce her mate.....she earns more than me at the moment as my business has turned to sh!t, so she's keeping me...plus I love her when she's not puking on me or talking or doing the other thousands of things that fvckin irritate me to death.....but if I had my time again I wouldnt get married...I'd just have a succesion of empty meaningless relationships...with lots of sex :thumb:


dude man i always say the same thing, about not gettin married if i had another go

thing is tho, when your single you think in a different way

thats as deep as I'm gonna get soz


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> I cant affore to divorce her mate.....she earns more than me at the moment as my business has turned to sh!t, so she's keeping me...plus I love her when she's not puking on me or talking or doing the other thousands of things that fvckin irritate me to death.....but if I had my time again I wouldnt get married...I'd just have a succesion of empty meaningless relationships...with lots of sex :thumb:


despite it all you love her thats sweet mate, wish i could say the same. its more of a festering hate.



SALKev said:


> I've noticed I have four 1 inch long scratches, one on each hand and one either side of my face from last night. :confused1:


next time use stronger mace.



erics44 said:


> dude man i always say the same thing, about not gettin married if i had another go
> 
> thing is tho, when your single you think in a different way
> 
> thats as deep as I'm gonna get soz


the grass is always greener on the other side, not to mention the fact that if your in a relationship you get loads of offers if your single you get none.


----------



## Was_Eric

d4ead said:


> the grass is always greener on the other side, not to mention the fact that if your in a relationship you get loads of offers if your single you get none.


over the last few years ive got more girly interest than ever before, i thought it was coz i have blossomed in my old age but it might be coz im married


----------



## d4ead

i think its about time the sperm channel started running again.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello thought i would drop by, i keep forgetting to post in here.... lol how is every hope your all still lifting.


----------



## d4ead

ohh yeh still lifting, still eating, still living just....


----------



## Críostóir

time for a laugh folks... watch this!!


----------



## d4ead

hahaha


----------



## Bettyboo

lol funny!


----------



## SALKev

Thought there would be alot more than this over Crimbo....obviously not....where did the festive spunk go??


----------



## d4ead

no idea everything stopped when you stopped posting anyway have a great new year


----------



## SALKev

:laugh: and you too mate, happy new year! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

come on people we had a nice group of friends here that used to chat. iill be really upset if i find out you were all only here for reps.


----------



## SALKev

:lol:

I'll be here as long as there's someone else to talk too.....and if I'm online


----------



## d4ead

haha im always here , least it feels like it.

hmmmm maybe i should try going to the gym instead.....


----------



## BigDom86

im here


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> haha im always here , least it feels like it.
> 
> hmmmm maybe i should try going to the gym instead.....


That could be a good idea...you'll end up looking like the odd one out if you dont :ban:



BigDom86 said:


> im here


 :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

dom for the love of god put an avi up. just a bicep shot should shut a few people up.

sal im doing ok i think. it dont seem to matter how much i work out im just not geneticly suited to this body building lark. Im just gonna stay tiny.


----------



## SALKev

Mate, thats a load of bollocks and you know it...you just have to sort the right things to do from the wrong things, even though it can be quite hard at times 

What's your goal above your avi??


----------



## d4ead

if you read my journal youd know that sal ;P


----------



## SALKev

Ahh but I don't  don't take it personally though, I don't read anyone's journal with regularity. Just pop in sometimes to chat but that's it really :tongue:


----------



## d4ead

i had noticed


----------



## BigDom86

whats your goal? i did not see ..... :/

obviously to look like frank mcgrath, but what else


----------



## Bettyboo

IM here ;-) brought a lush bag today oooh and some yummy girlie stuff, and my tan for my comp lol


----------



## SALKev

Touching mate, touching.....I get noticed :bounce:  :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> IM here ;-) brought a lush bag today oooh and some yummy girlie stuff, and my tan for my comp lol


You're competing? Wow, well done on the decision :thumb: :thumb : What competition/class?


----------



## Bettyboo

SALKev said:


> You're competing? Wow, well done on the decision :thumb: :thumb : What competition/class?


I am doing NABBA West and will be competing in Novice trained figure with a bit of luck lol


----------



## SALKev

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet, best of luck


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks you , are you competing this year?


----------



## SALKev

no! I don't have the mass, discipline, equipment or time to compete :tongue:


----------



## Cheese

SALKev said:


> no! I don't have the mass, discipline, equipment or time to compete :tongue:


But you have the tools....

How you doing matey?


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> But you have the tools....
> 
> How you doing matey?


tools...dont get that started again :lol:

I would say tools come under equipment so...I'm....'covered' I guess!!

I'm ok thanks...not much happening now that Crimbo and New Year are over but all will be back to normal soon enough (don't know if that's a good thing either  ).

What about yourself? I havn't seen you in absolutely agessss! :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Been busy boy mate, did my shoulder late last year, first night back tonight. Have to see how it holds up... fingers crossed for me.

Crimbo and new year were good and bad to be honest, i split with my g/f of over two years and now i'm with someone else :confused1: Funny how things pan out.

I've be popping in and checking threads but if i'd spent to long in here i would have missed the gym even more.


----------



## SALKev

Ahh...you should be fine  I should also be going back this week sometime...apparantly there's new equipment coming in, hopefully it's alot better than the old crap we had :laugh:

Wow, just shows how unexpected life can be..

I know what you mean mate but I doubt I could get myself back in the gym without people like on here who remind you how good it is! :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

wow awesome look the sperm thread is a moving again  way to go boys, and a very luscious girly. Congrats on your sponsor tara hon.


----------



## Cheese

I'm struggling to get all the food in again today but as the week goes on things will get easier. Then when i'm back into the full swing of things, INCREASED CALORIES.


----------



## d4ead

yey for cheese!

well having lost 17kg in 2 months, im trying to ease myself back into the extra cals gently...


----------



## SALKev

Indeed it will get easier :beer:

Not that I know of course...my eating habits are terrible


----------



## Cheese

I'm too scared to wiegh in, i'm leaving it a few months but i recon i've lost 6/7kgs of muscle over the last month.

Now my lifes back on track it'll fall back into place very soon i think.

I'm really swaying at the moment.... i half want to get on course in Feb rather then April like i was planning and the other half of me wants to see what i can achieve natural for a few years.

I have a few months to decide.


----------



## d4ead

man ive lost 17kg since november teh 2nd ffs


----------



## d4ead

and what the fuk is this natural crap???????


----------



## Cheese

Sorry mate, didn't mean to offend i'll say 5 hail mary's on my way to the needle exchange :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Sorry mate, didn't mean to offend i'll say 5 hail mary's on my way to the needle exchange :lol:


pmsl :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

thats a good boy.


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Sorry mate, didn't mean to offend i'll say 5 hail mary's on my way to the needle exchange :lol:


You're getting reps for that if I remember! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

i spermed before


----------



## Bettyboo

Thanks d4ead lol


----------



## SALKev

Dan said:


> i spermed before


It ain't about whatcha spermed before, it's why ain't cha sperming anymore?!


----------



## Bettyboo

I am what natural crap is heheh (only joking) well I am natty lol


----------



## SALKev

Plus you have a very nice bottom, almost as good as <mine :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

SALKev said:


> Plus you have a very nice bottom, almost as good as <mine :thumbup1:


I have to agree that is a nice bottom you have there, would love one like that haha :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

So would I......on my face preferably.

(sorry I just had to anyone know how you get into MA?)


----------



## d4ead

good afternoon sal, cheese, dan, ian, boo,

hows tricks this fine day?

is it as damn cold where you are as it is for me??


----------



## SALKev

Afternoon mate, it's snowing round here mate...nice and heavy, school's been cancelled but I need it OPEN ffs :cursing: Else I'll never pass my A levels that are next week :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

study instead


----------



## SALKev

Sure I'm studying but it's not the same...I'm an atmosphere kinda guy if you know what I mean :lol: plus I need to consult the brains on a few things


----------



## d4ead

hahaha


----------



## SALKev

How is everyone today? It's freezing out there...last night it got to -15C and when I went down about 10:30 it was -10C. Crazy!!


----------



## IanStu

Its a lovely summers day here....think I'll mow the lawn


----------



## SALKev

Mow the sheep, surely you have some by now?


----------



## ryoken

i havent left the house as i opened the door and thought fvck that and closed it again:lol:

i have to go to work and run the late service to london and back and im not looking forward to that tbh:cursing:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Mow the sheep, surely you have some by now?


no not yet but like any decent law abiding citizen I dream one day I'll own a sheep.... 



ryoken said:


> i havent left the house as i opened the door and thought fvck that and closed it again:lol:
> 
> i have to go to work and run the late service to london and back and im not looking forward to that tbh:cursing:


dont envy you Ry having to do that....I'll pray for you


----------



## ryoken

IanStu said:


> no not yet but like any decent law abiding citizen I dream one day I'll own a sheep....
> 
> dont envy you Ry having to do that....I'll pray for you


its no good praying for me as i have this grim reaper on my back so tbh i think im pretty much a gonner anyway:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Unlucky that mate! :no:

Don't think I've been out properly since the snow's been here...don't like getting cold


----------



## SALKev

Fvck sake, I take too long:lol:


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> no not yet but like any decent law abiding citizen I dream one day I'll own a sheep....


Oddball :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello people how are you all today ;-) well i brought a reebok step thingymajig, and fell over in the snow and hurt me knee... lol


----------



## BigDom86

thats some nice round bum you got there

<-------


----------



## SALKev

Thanks Dom! 

A step thingy betty? Hope your knees ok now


----------



## BigDom86

i was talking about betty. but yours too mate


----------



## SALKev

Hell yes! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

BigDom86 said:


> thats some nice round bum you got there
> 
> <-------


Haha thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Hey spermers.

Anyone about today?

We've had the influx of noobs at the gym hogging all the benches. Can't wait till the end of february when they've all given up.... until next year.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello just onn route to gym gonna do arms today


----------



## SALKev

I havn't been to the gym since last year (that sounds bad :laugh due to xmas and now currently in the thick of exams! It will be sooo good to get back once this is all over.

Hope you're ok Cheese mate :thumb:

How was the arms workout bets? :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

Didnt do arms did a partial back workout my arm was killing me so I stopped before I did any more injury to is, I have a exam tomorrow grr


----------



## SALKev

Ouch, what's wrong with it??

My two tops your one :sad:


----------



## Bettyboo

have no idea what me done to it but i was tipsy and silly me decided to arm wrestle the date I was with pmsl


----------



## d4ead

i have god damn tooth ack.

fuk dam it. grrrrrrrrrr.

im still snowed in.

im back to work tomorrow night.

does it get any worse?????

oh yes i have the god damn kids all day.... ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cheese

He's back for 2 minutes and already shouting and making a fuss :no:

Quit yo jibba jabba.

While you were away (on holiday might i add) my car fell victim to the ice! Its not dead but it's a little bruised.


----------



## d4ead

your right

who am i to complain!

its jab day, i have juice  what more do i need  ))))))


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> have no idea what me done to it but i was tipsy and silly me decided to arm wrestle the date I was with pmsl


Did you win??



d4ead said:


> your right
> 
> who am i to complain!
> 
> its jab day, i have juice  what more do i need  ))))))


:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm no i didnt win but i was tipsy was my excuse and sat at a funny angle lol... I did get lots more drink though that night and brunch after gym on Monday ;-) (after near killing him in the gym with my leg session lol )


----------



## rodrigo

leg session sounds good boo (IMAGINATION TIME)


----------



## SALKev

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm no i didnt win but i was tipsy was my excuse and sat at a funny angle lol... I did get lots more drink though that night and brunch after gym on Monday ;-) *(after near killing him in the gym with my leg session lol )*


:laugh: way to go!


----------



## Bettyboo

hehe he no want to come to gym again with me lol


----------



## d4ead

anyone heard from ian or dan neither have repped me in over 10 days thats as rare as rocking horse sh1t.


----------



## Bettyboo

do you mean Dshana or the other dan?? Ian was around the other day


----------



## d4ead

dshana

the other dan ive seen but dont rep anymore anyway rofl.

im worried about both my boys though. neither seem to be having much fun at the mo


----------



## Bettyboo

Dshana is ok pm'd him yesterday a few times, he wondered where you had gone too lol


----------



## d4ead

haha, i thought he knew....... in fact im pretty sure i told him...


----------



## SALKev

Gym has had new equipment in and has redone the whole room..

I can do dips and chins now :bounce: :bounce:

Though the new equipment feels too 'smooth' when it's being lifted, I much preffered the 'rough' feel of the old 11 year old equipment 

Though I can't complain, I think this equipment will help me building a better body.

Thought I'd waken up this sleeping thread! Hope you're all well


----------



## Bettyboo

Lol so you like it rough pmsl


----------



## SALKev

Walked into that one I did :lol:


----------



## A.U.K

*Greetings and felicitations Spermers.A touch of colour for this lovely thread.*

*
*

*
Long time since I have stopped by..The forum seems much changed..I do however see some very nice developments on the physiques good work guys and girls..*

*
*

*
All is ok with me..still in and out of the hospital but there is light at the end of the tunnel so its all good.. I got myself a new dog..just a pocket rocket I can take to rehearsals when I go back to the concert halls..her name is Daphne..what a cutie..*

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
I know she's as camp as christmas but she's already ruling the German Shepherd here and he adores her..shes nobodys fool and she aint taking any prisoners either..*

*
*

*
I hope you are all well and happy..I still hear from a few of the guys here..lovely texts thankyou..cheer me up no end when I am laying in a hospital being abused..my poor arris has never known such a battering..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey AUK glad you are ok,love the pup - what breed is she very cute hehe!! Loving the name to Daphne hehe

Working hard on my diet and being prepped by Pscarb I have lost weight this week whoohoo, an i will post up how much later on


----------



## A.U.K

*Hi Betty, the pink writing is back..feeling more like my old self thank goodness..The Pup is Jack Russell x Chihuahua..very cute and having a blast..her name is Daphne lol *

*
*

*
Glad the diet and the prep is going well ..you have a comp? do tell..*

*
*

*
Andrew *

*
*

*
x*


----------



## Bettyboo

Decided to go for NABBA west on the 25th April novice trained figure! lol should be a good experience if anything.

Aaw i have a Jack Russell Terrier (a minature) full of personality and cheekiness lol He thinks he is one of the kids, but keep me busy walking him, he is called Bolt lol

Loving the pink writing hun x


----------



## A.U.K

*Good luck at the NABBA hun,..enjoy it..you look great in your pic..a whole new shape..god for you going for it..well done..*

*
*

*
Daphne is tiny as well she wont get much bigger thank god..She is however daddies little girl..*


----------



## Bettyboo

hehe bless Bolt when I got him was tiny i could fit him in the palm of my hand lol he has grown a bit since but is still small lol he is a mammies boy lol


----------



## A.U.K

*They are all gorgeous..We have a lot of dogs here and Daphne was running and playing with them all in four days of arriving..she has no fear and is currently hanging off the ears a.r.s.e and tail of the biggest hairiest German Shepherd you could imagine..he adores her and plays with her so gently..it looks like he is going to kill, mame or swallow her whole but he gauges it just right..its a love story.*

*
*

*
They are all our children really arent they..*


----------



## Bettyboo

hehe Hmm Bolt even rules over my children lol and the cat


----------



## Bettyboo

Andrew you should put your new pup on the best dog thread hehe, she will be a superstar n get lots of attention


----------



## SALKev

Good to see you Andrew mate 

I'm glad everything's getting better for you, I hope it continues that way! :beer:

(that is one super dog by the sounds of it!)


----------



## d4ead

indeed finally a little good news


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh and i lost 5lb this week on my diet


----------



## SALKev

NICE one Tara...well done! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo

cheers


----------



## A.U.K

*My word this thread as died a death hasnt it..not a singkle post since before the weekend..what a sad state of affairs..Where is Ian, Dan, D4ead,..come on boys time for a little resurection and recusitation..*

*
*

*
Andrew*

*
*

*
x*


----------



## SALKev

Havn't seen Ian in ages, D4ead has been about but not as often and Dan hasn't come in here for ages...though it seems he hasn't been online for a while.

You're right, it's a sorry state of affairs..


----------



## A.U.K

*Seems the sperm has all but dried up...I will see if I can stroke it back into action again for another round..*

*
*

*
Andrew*


----------



## BigDom86

ian fukd off once the reps went. de4d is on holiday in bham. dan is, wel i duno just beeing lazy as he ran out of gear lol


----------



## Cheese

I'm still milling around but i'm not in the office as much of late. I pop in when i can.


----------



## d4ead

Im here bit not in a emptional state suitab/e for posting.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Quiet in here, am I in the right place, were is everybody ? :confused1:


----------



## Cheese

Dead man, you'll have to send me those pics when you can. Send them to my email cos my phone doesn't like recieving pictures.

Andrew, i'm loving the puppy, she's gorgeous!

I've got to find some insurance for my dog. We've just had the renewal cost come through and they want £46/month!!! ****ing disgrace if you ask me. He's been insured since he was a pup (he's 11 now) and we haven't claimed a penny, even so, every year the premium has gone up. This year it has doubled!


----------



## SALKev

So...I think I did mmyself more harm than good to my calves on Mondays leg session. The DOMS yesterday were pretty normal if a little unpleasant.

Today, however, they have been and continue to be in total agony - it took me literally 5-10 minutes this morning to ease out of the pain so I could begin my humble journey to the bathroom.

I gathered some funny looks today while I was hobbling around today, staring like I was an old man - all I needed was a zimmer frame to complete the image... :lol:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> So...I think I did mmyself more harm than good to my calves on Mondays leg session. The DOMS yesterday were pretty normal if a little unpleasant.
> 
> Today, however, they have been and continue to be in total agony - it took me literally 5-10 minutes this morning to ease out of the pain so I could begin my humble journey to the bathroom.
> 
> I gathered some funny looks today while I was hobbling around today, staring like I was an old man - all I needed was a zimmer frame to complete the image... :lol:


You must have done something right to get DOMs like that :thumbup1:

People stare at me like I'm an old man...can't think why :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hey Ianstu,

Long time hun, hows things. ?

Betty x


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> You must have done something right to get DOMs like that :thumbup1:
> 
> People stare at me like I'm an old man...can't think why :confused1:


I hope so buddy...

They stare at you in confusion, they know you're an old man but they can't get round how good you look :thumb:



Bettyboo said:


> Hey Ianstu,
> 
> Long time hun, hows things. ?
> 
> Betty x


I would also like to know this


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hey Ianstu,
> 
> Long time hun, hows things. ?
> 
> Betty x





SALKev said:


> I would also like to know this


Hi guys, had a few major problems in the last few weeks so havent felt like coming on, things are slightly better now so hopefully normal service will be resumed. I'm reading back through all the relevant threads to try and catch up with all the gossip 

Hope you both are OK :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Good to know things are getting better mate :beer:

I'm pretty much fine apart from the DOMS!


----------



## Cheese

I have man flu!!!

My training partner thought it would be a good idea to train while he's ill, now i have it cos he was breathing all over me while i spotted him.

Jord - if you read this.... your a cock! haha. You should have had some time off with the missus, she's neglected you know.... nothing to do with hormones :tongue:


----------



## IanStu

I see sperm has been alowed to drop out of the top 5 threads while I was away...shame on you all, I cant leave you alone for a minute can I...tut, tut...oh well I'm back now, all I need to do is find Dan, resurrect him and get him posting again and things should be back to normal :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Dan stopped posting in here ages ago mate!

He tends to just post in his own journal as far as i can tell occasionally straying into Scotts (when he used to post that is)

Never did get to see you when Scott came up. I met him, he's a nice bloke.


----------



## d4ead

Well I'm here sort of. No pc for another 4 weeks so it will still be a while until service is resumed as usual. In the mean time I appologise I can't rep until then.

Ian nice to hear from you pal, missed you lots. Ill be returning to brum very soon and we will try again. Both pete and jay are lovely guys. Xx

Personaly I'm in a state, I just have no idea what the mother fuk I'm doing, I really don't.

Training is there but not good, just holding on id say.


----------



## BigAndyJ

Im here too. But I'm not as big as everyone else....


----------



## d4ead

Now I don't believe that for 1 second....


----------



## pcuzz

BigAndyJ said:


> Im here too. But I'm not as big as everyone else....


 my name hasnt got the word 'big' in it... :thumb: i wreckon ya massive:thumbup1:

nice to see you back here ian, sorry to hear things havent been swaying your way! but you know what, i can say the same! havent treained since mid december and ive just arrived home after leaving my 8month old daughter in hospital:cursing:

hopefully out tomorrow!

ive not been swimming in sperm for a while now! may spread some repege:thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo

pcuzz said:


> my name hasnt got the word 'big' in it... :thumb: i wreckon ya massive:thumbup1:
> 
> nice to see you back here ian, sorry to hear things havent been swaying your way! but you know what, i can say the same! havent treained since mid december and ive just arrived home after leaving my 8month old daughter in hospital:cursing:
> 
> hopefully out tomorrow!
> 
> ive not been swimming in sperm for a while now! may spread some repege:thumbup1:


Oh Christ hope your daughter gets better soon?? Whats wrong with the poor lass???

Other than that im back training and on full steam ahead :thumb:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Well I'm here sort of. No pc for another 4 weeks so it will still be a while until service is resumed as usual. In the mean time I appologise *I can't rep until then.*


Well you can fvck off then...thats your only purpose...you're no use to me repless...... :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

Bettyboo said:


> Oh Christ hope your daughter gets better soon?? Whats wrong with the poor lass???
> 
> Other than that im back training and on full steam ahead :thumb:


She was prescribed penicillin for the first time and after 24 hrs developed a very severe rash and was scratching almost uncontrolably!

Seems she has a allergy to penicillin, just got scary tbh but have to say 24 hrs after her last dose she is now crawling and causing havock for us... But I love it.

For now lol....


----------



## Bettyboo

pcuzz said:


> She was prescribed penicillin for the first time and after 24 hrs developed a very severe rash and was scratching almost uncontrolably!
> 
> Seems she has a allergy to penicillin, just got scary tbh but have to say 24 hrs after her last dose she is now crawling and causing havock for us... But I love it.
> 
> For now lol....


Oh Christ thats not good, well hope he gets better soon to drive ya round the bend again hehe:tongue:


----------



## d4ead

All quie on the western front...


----------



## Guest

damn, i was the 1st person to post in here... awfully quiet these days.


----------



## d4ead

Yes my northern friend.

Might be coming up again soon, you gona meet me this time?

How r you these days? Hows that hand??


----------



## SALKev

Good night last night...Swedish girls...phew..yummy..  missed a chance with one of them though because I wasn't paying attention :cursing: :blink:


----------



## Guest

d4ead said:


> Yes my northern friend.
> 
> Might be coming up again soon, you gona meet me this time?
> 
> How r you these days? Hows that hand??


yesh. Im ok and my hands getting there. Hows you?


----------



## d4ead

I'm just slowley moving along,

Sh1t life at the mo.


----------



## Cheese

Scott, when you thinking about paying a visit again?

Hope your ok buddy, your coming across all emotional on me at the moment, i think you should up the dose, rofl.

I've still got my cold but its easing up, should be gone within the next few days.

Are you getting much time with the kids? Did you go to that councelling session thing?

Sal - loving the avi :thumbup1:


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> I'm just slowley moving along,
> 
> Sh1t life at the mo.


Just remember its always darkest before the dawn (actualy thats a load of bolocks but thought it might cheer you up) 

I actualy think you are very brave doing what you have done, dont think I would have the guts to do it :thumbup1:

On a completely unrelated matter I am nearly at the end of my first cruise and will be starting my second blast in a week :thumb: , now I was gonna just run test again for 12 weeks at 500 mg but I have decide to kickstart it for 4/5 weeks with D-bol at 20 mg a day. Does this make sense or is it pointless, I know alot of guys do it but that dont mean it works, just wondered if anyone has any opinions...cheers


----------



## pcuzz

Thanks to everyone for the best wishes regarding my little girl!

Friday we spent the night in hospital and went home Saturday and were back here after being admitted yet again!

Don't think they know what there dealing with really but at least it's nothing serious!

Really nice to have words from peoplewho I really haven't had that much contact with before:thumb:

Ian, IME I think you should run 30 per day for 4 weeks, that should do very nicely, don't do 20 mate.......


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> Oh well thats just great...surely I'm not the only one who plunges into a death like coma...am I :confused1:
> 
> well done Dom...smartass





IanStu said:


> Just remember its always darkest before the dawn (actualy thats a load of bolocks but thought it might cheer you up)
> 
> I actualy think you are very brave doing what you have done, dont think I would have the guts to do it :thumbup1:
> 
> On a completely unrelated matter I am nearly at the end of my first cruise and will be starting my second blast in a week :thumb: , now I was gonna just run test again for 12 weeks at 500 mg but I have decide to kickstart it for 4/5 weeks with D-bol at 20 mg a day. Does this make sense or is it pointless, I know alot of guys do it but that dont mean it works, just wondered if anyone has any opinions...cheers


No point in a kickstart cos your on a cruise. Anyway... just add 50mg a day for the whole cycle.



Cheese said:


> Scott, when you thinking about paying a visit again?
> 
> Hope your ok buddy, your coming across all emotional on me at the moment, i think you should up the dose, rofl.
> 
> I've still got my cold but its easing up, should be gone within the next few days.
> 
> Are you getting much time with the kids? Did you go to that councelling session thing?
> 
> Sal - loving the avi :thumbup1:


Very soon cheese buddy.

Of cource I'm emotional my blast finished and I'm cruiseing.

Of cource loseing my wife, house, kids, car, parents may be conected as well and its not like the gf will commit to me either.

Time with kids is fine, but wife is a constant temptation.

Yes did the couciling was fine next dose later this week.



pcuzz said:


> Thanks to everyone for the best wishes regarding my little girl!
> 
> Friday we spent the night in hospital and went home Saturday and were back here after being admitted yet again!
> 
> Don't think they know what there dealing with really but at least it's nothing serious!
> 
> Really nice to have words from peoplewho I really haven't had that much contact with before:thumb:
> 
> Ian, IME I think you should run 30 per day for 4 weeks, that should do very nicely, don't do 20 mate.......


Even 30 is for girls hit the 50..

Hope your little one is now 100% recovered buddy.

Xx


----------



## Cheese

d4ead said:


> No point in a kickstart cos your on a cruise. Anyway... just add 50mg a day for the whole cycle.
> 
> Or don't bother with it at all and increase the test slightly  . I don't personally get on with D-bol i get back/kidney pains even on low dose.
> 
> Very soon cheese buddy. Great :bounce: :thumbup1:
> 
> Of cource I'm emotional my blast finished and I'm cruiseing. My Natty test has kicked back in and i feel great, i actually have my passion for training back and have lifted really well the last three gym trips.
> 
> Of cource loseing my wife, house, kids, car, parents may be conected as well and its not like the gf will commit to me either. Have you asked her to commit? The fact that she has just set up a business with her mom will have a large bearing on this as i assume you would want her to move down to you?
> 
> I think if you offered to move up to her she'd jump at it, obviously you can't do that because of the kids.
> 
> Time with kids is fine, but wife is a constant temptation. DON'T DO IT!!! If you end up giving in to temptation you could get sucked back into a relationship that will be shrouded in even less trust then 3 months ago.
> 
> Yes did the couciling was fine next dose later this week. Is the counselling to work things out with your wife? If it is then are you going through the motions for her or are you actually putting the effort in?


----------



## IanStu

Thanks for advice ladies, now I'm even more confused....Pete thinks 30 mg for 4 weeks, Deadman thinks 50 for whole cycle and Cheesy boy says not to bother at all...... :confused1:

my only concern realy is that I like the occasional drink of wine/beer/wiskey/meths and I'm pretty sure my liver/kidneys are fvcked and taking orals might put further strain on em, maybe I should just add something like Deca at 400 mg pw instead and not bother with the orals at all...how does that sound?

Dead my advice to you is that you, your wife and your girlfriend should all go on Jeremy Kile, that'll sort it mate I have no doubt :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

ian try deca. it seems to be what most people add on. ill be trying deca or tren in july. i might use dbol just on training days. could try that?


----------



## IanStu

thanks mate, I'm thinking thats what I'm gonna do :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Cheese = winner!

Add deca if you fancy it.


----------



## BigDom86

i think youll find Dom= winner


----------



## Cheese

You were good kid, real good, but as long as i'm around you'll always be second best seeee!


----------



## BigDom86




----------



## pcuzz

IanStu said:


> Thanks for advice ladies, now I'm even more confused....Pete thinks 30 mg for 4 weeks, Deadman thinks 50 for whole cycle and Cheesy boy says not to bother at all...... :confused1:
> 
> my only concern realy is that I like the occasional drink of wine/beer/wiskey/meths and I'm pretty sure my liver/kidneys are fvcked and taking orals might put further strain on em, maybe I should just add something like Deca at 400 mg pw instead and not bother with the orals at all...how does that sound?
> 
> Dead my advice to you is that you, your wife and your girlfriend should all go on Jeremy Kile, that'll sort it mate I have no doubt :whistling:


Do 40 a day.

When I was working in Egypt and before I understood anything about aas I was eating 60-80 per day, eating ****e and drinking like a fish daily!

Now I do 40 pd at the start of any cycle/blast...

We don't worry about an abcess at the thought of pinning ourselves so why worry about popping a few pills for 3/4 weeks???

Enjoy it mate!


----------



## SALKev

Breathing abit of life into this thread.

Today I had leavers photos. They wanted us all in just t-shirts (majority wear jumpers at this time of year). So I take my jumper off and some mates ask 'where the hell did they come from?' while poking my pecs (how dare they  )...and continue to go on how I'm built like a brick sh1t house etc etc which made me laugh, thinking of their reactions if they saw one of you lot :lol:

So anyway, one mate says 'you need to do some work on your legs though' :cursing: :cursing:

How the fvck could he see them through my far from tight trousers...probably last time he saw them was 2/3 years back when I hadn't been to the gym in my life :cursing: :cursing:

Loved the attention though :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

hahha bless ya


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Breathing abit of life into this thread.
> 
> Today I had leavers photos. They wanted us all in just t-shirts (majority wear jumpers at this time of year). So I take my jumper off and some mates ask 'where the hell did they come from?' while poking my pecs (how dare they  )...and continue to go on how I'm built like a brick sh1t house etc etc which made me laugh, thinking of their reactions if they saw one of you lot :lol:
> 
> So anyway, one mate says 'you need to do some work on your legs though' :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> How the fvck could he see them through my far from tight trousers...probably last time he saw them was 2/3 years back when I hadn't been to the gym in my life :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Loved the attention though :lol:


recognition at last mate...its nice when your efforts get noticed....what was it you were leaving by the way...some sort of borstal I'm guessing


----------



## IanStu

OK ladies quick update on my new blast....ignored everyones advice and have gone for:

12 weeks 500 mg test c

10 weeks 400 mg Deca

first shot was on monday...all went well

looking forward to being super awsome any day now


----------



## Cheese

Sounds good to me mate.

I was going to do my first shot of insulin yesterday but then i forgot. Might go for it tomorrow after the gym.

I remember when having a jab was a big deal and i would be thinking about it all day but now it doesn't even cross my mind to the point i can forget to have one.

I'm still really in two minds whether to go back on ever again. I'm not sure that i feel the need for it anymore. If the desire isn't there then i may as well save the money. Don't get me wrong though i'm still training.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Sounds good to me mate.
> 
> I was going to do my first shot of insulin yesterday but then i forgot. Might go for it tomorrow after the gym.
> 
> I remember when having a jab was a big deal and i would be thinking about it all day but now it doesn't even cross my mind to the point i can forget to have one.
> 
> I'm still really in two minds whether to go back on ever again. I'm not sure that i feel the need for it anymore. If the desire isn't there then i may as well save the money. Don't get me wrong though i'm still training.


yeah I'm the same with jabbing, dont give it a thought now, I forgot to do one of mine when I was on my cruise.

Insulin scares me mate, I dont know why, I think it will be a good while before I get involved in that.

If you dont feel the need to go back on then thats your choice, you're still young, you can come back to it anytime...I'll bet good money that you will one day.


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> recognition at last mate...its nice when your efforts get noticed....what was it you were leaving by the way...some sort of borstal I'm guessing


No, no, no...that's where we're leaving FOR...


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> yeah I'm the same with jabbing, dont give it a thought now, I forgot to do one of mine when I was on my cruise.
> 
> Insulin scares me mate, I dont know why, I think it will be a good while before I get involved in that.
> 
> If you dont feel the need to go back on then thats your choice, you're still young, you can come back to it anytime...I'll bet good money that you will one day.


Yeah i wouldn't rule it out.

I've heard so many mixed review about insulin, most reviews are scary but if i can gain a nit of weight without having to mess with my test/estrogen levels for a while then i might as well give it ago.

I'm just going to do a low does before my PWO meal and see how that goes.

Seeing as i'll do it while i'm not on test i'll get a better idea whether it has an effect or not.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Yeah i wouldn't rule it out.
> 
> I've heard so many mixed review about insulin, most reviews are scary but if i can gain a nit of weight without having to mess with my test/estrogen levels for a while then i might as well give it ago.
> 
> I'm just going to do a low does before my PWO meal and see how that goes.
> 
> Seeing as i'll do it while i'm not on test i'll get a better idea whether it has an effect or not.


It'll be interesting to see what effects it has on you...I'm gonna use you as my guinea pig on this...if its a great success I may try it, if you go into a coma and die I may give it a miss :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

If i go into a coma and die i'll make sure my brother keeps posting in my place and tell you how well its working. If it works well i'll get him to say i died and keep my secret get big quick recipe to myself haha.


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> If i go into a coma and die i'll make sure my brother keeps posting in my place and tell you how well its working. If it works well i'll get him to say i died and keep my secret get big quick recipe to myself haha.


Damn you and your nefarious scheming


----------



## d4ead

wow look posts in the sperm channel aree we back in business?????


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> wow look posts in the sperm channel aree we back in business?????


No :confused1:


----------



## d4ead

damn

i need more reps


----------



## Cheese

Cheese = back trouble again = not a happy bunny


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Cheese = back trouble again = not a happy bunny


fvckin backs....i've said before they just aint fit for purpose.

anyway on a better note I had a great BACK session in the gym today hit PBs on every lift....It felt fantastic, I felt like I could conquer the world.

dont know why I had such a good session, I've only been on my blast a week so it cant have started working already....whatever the reason I loved it

I apologise for having some good news...but dont worry i'll return to my miserable self shortly.


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> anyway on a better note I had a great BACK session in the gym today hit PBs on every lift....It felt fantastic, I felt like I could conquer the world.
> 
> dont know why I had such a good session, I've only been on my blast a week so it cant have started working already....whatever the reason I loved it


He's going to love you for that :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

well just to make him feel better i couldnt even pick up a weight my wrist is so fuked.


----------



## BigDom86

i also had a good natty back session today


----------



## d4ead

Well I went swimming today. All good.

Sauna 15 mins

Swim 30 mins

Gacuzi 15 mins

Didn't have time to hit the steam room.


----------



## BigAndyJ

I overheard a personal trainer at my gym saying swimming is for old men and queers..


----------



## d4ead

Was probably one of the guys that keeps begging for my ass on facebook.

He's right though, only excuse I have is its Saturday so the pool was full of pussy, and the car crash has made any real exersise a dream at the moment.


----------



## BigAndyJ

How's it going d4ead?

I had to give up swimming. Irritates my neck...


----------



## d4ead

Not good andy mate at the minute.

See you could read my journal to catch up rofl.....

Been a rather hard 4 months to be honest.


----------



## Bettyboo

cheer me up guys please x


----------



## d4ead

Well I just received an intereting email so I was planning to disapear to the work toilet for some personal time.


----------



## Bettyboo

pmsl ok that made me laugh lol


----------



## BigAndyJ

Interesting email?!

I think we all need cheered up...


----------



## WRT

I'll swap you, kinda like pokemon cards with tits and fannies.


----------



## Bettyboo

Trust you to lower the tone Tommo lol


----------



## BigAndyJ

How come we're all up so late?


----------



## Bettyboo

i'm stressed/angry and cant sleep


----------



## GHS

Who said that?


----------



## GHS

Did anyone else hear that?


----------



## GHS

There it is again...


----------



## GHS

Shhh....


----------



## BigAndyJ

How come angry?


----------



## Bettyboo

its the voices in yer head, roll over n get to sleep lol


----------



## Críostóir

I think you have rats !


----------



## Bettyboo

summat/someone bull$hit i saw on FB


----------



## BigAndyJ

I hate FB... I keep meaning to leave.


----------



## Bettyboo

Yeah me too after tonight....its quite good at finding out the truth though, even though it not nice


----------



## Críostóir

Thank you for sharing that . Do you feel better?


----------



## GHS

I love the quick reply option


----------



## Bettyboo

lol yeah me too


----------



## Bettyboo

night spermers


----------



## BigAndyJ

night


----------



## d4ead

Damn ghs you look damn good in your new avi.

Andy, yeh mate all in all I'm ok and recovering well.

Thought tha would make you giggle bets (not like anyone. Else would get it)

Night tara hon try to sleep well.

I'm actualy in a really good mood for some reason.


----------



## Bettyboo

Morning people, Thanks d4ead lol

in a better mood today


----------



## GHS

d4ead said:


> Damn ghs you look damn good in your new avi.
> 
> .


 Cheers dude 

Hope things are on the up for you.

Morning Betty, good to see your in a better mood....

If you want me to send the person a message who upset you on facebook I would gladly accept.

I can have quite a way with words


----------



## Cheese

Bump - sorry i've been away lately, work is hectic and looks to stay that way for the near future at least. Hope everyones good, my back still isn't back to full working order but i've been going to the gym and training around it (which may be the reason it hasn't recovered yet but fooook it).


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Bump - sorry i've been away lately, work is hectic and looks to stay that way for the near future at least. Hope everyones good, my back still isn't back to full working order but i've been going to the gym and training around it (which may be the reason it hasn't recovered yet but fooook it).


sounds like a bunch of exuses to me....man up ffs :lol:


----------



## d4ead

says the man that was missing most of november/december/january and even now only occasionaly sticks his old tortouise head in.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> says the man that was missing most of november/december/january and even now only occasionaly sticks his old tortouise head in.


ehhh......its a well known fact I was abducted by Aliens and used for their sex experiments...I guess they must have considered me to be a perfect specimen...I cant be blamed for that


----------



## WRT

d4ead when you text me at half 4 this morning I'd just dropped to sleep, cheers mate:lol:


----------



## d4ead

thats ok mate glad to be your alarm pmsl, in my defence i checked you were still online before i sent it. guess ou left the page up on the pc.

haha


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> ehhh......its a well known fact I was abducted by Aliens and used for their sex experiments...I guess they must have considered me to be a perfect specimen...I cant be blamed for that


I admit I thought you were attractive when I beamed you up..


----------



## IanStu

Well I dunno what the fvck is going on.....I'm realy dissapointed with the blast I'm on....in the sixth week now of test and deca and I'm losing weight...wtf...I've no idea whats going on, my diet is spot on, I'm taking in about 5000 cals a day, plus every sup known to man and i'm getting smaller :confused1:

I'm thinking of upping the dose, I cant realy think what else I can do...currently on 500mg test, 400mg deca all going in 1 jab a week....I think I might try 750 test and 600 deca and I think i'll do them in seperate jabs, seems alot to go in to one spot.

I'm realy confused and p!ssed off about this, I thought I understood everything about everything but I obviously dont....bugger.

posted it in here cause I dont wanna clutter up other peoples logs with my moaning (Dan, Dead)


----------



## Dsahna

Sure you aint just losing more bodyfat ian,you honestly look bigger in your last few avvy pics to me!

Get afew good pics up mate,front and back poses,scales arent a patch on the mirror so dont be to disheartened

Ps post what you like in my journal bigman,the only people that moan about it are the ones that never post or offer advice anyway!


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Sure you aint just losing more bodyfat ian,you honestly look bigger in your last few avvy pics to me!
> 
> Get afew good pics up mate,front and back poses,scales arent a patch on the mirror so dont be to disheartened
> 
> Ps post what you like in my journal bigman,the only people that moan about it are the ones that never post or offer advice anyway!


thanks Dan...I have lost some fat actualy, my abbs are showing quite well now which is good....thing is I didnt plan this to be a cutting blast I wanted to bulk up, if I was doing prep for a competition I'd be right on track, got lots of veins showing all over the place but its the opposite to what I was trying to achieve.

do you think I should up the dose mid blast?


----------



## Dsahna

I honestly wouldnt up the dose mate,you are making good gains af far as im concerned so its likely that your just looking at yourself with negative eyes ian

Get some pics up to make sure though,no bum pics mind:lol:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> I honestly wouldnt up the dose mate,you are making good gains af far as im concerned so its likely that your just looking at yourself with negative eyes ian
> 
> Get some pics up to make sure though,no bum pics mind:lol:


LOL...all my pics are bum pics.....I'll try and take some tommorow as I've got a day off and get em posted

if you think I shouldnt up the dose I wont, just feel so frustrated, I'm just impatient I guess


----------



## Dsahna

As tel said in his journal,strength is a great indicator mate,it shows you are making muscular gains so fcuk what the scales say bigman:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

you could up the test mate to 1g and keep the deca at around the 500 mark. but heh im a newb and my opinion isnt valid 

I do tend to agree though this if your strength is going up and you look better in the mirror the gear is working aok!


----------



## WRT

What labs gear are you taking?


----------



## Dsahna

The unmentionable i think!


----------



## d4ead

haha dosnt everyone?


----------



## IanStu

WRT said:


> What labs gear are you taking?





Dsahna said:


> The unmentionable i think!





d4ead said:


> haha dosnt everyone?


LOL...yes I cant even mention that I cant mention the lab...so saying nowt


----------



## zelobinksy

I love it on my face 

Good for the skin


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> LOL...yes I cant even mention that I cant mention the lab...so saying nowt


Is that a new haircut i see there?

You look as wide as a house in your avi!


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Is that a new haircut i see there?
> 
> You look as wide as a house in your avi!


Yes mate I have a mini mohican....my wife thinks I'm having a mid life crisis or a mental breakdown....she could be right on both counts


----------



## Prodiver

IanStu said:


> Yes mate I have *a mini mohican*....my wife thinks I'm having a mid life crisis or a mental breakdown....she could be right on both counts


Woof! Me too. Good for you. Keep all the conventional [email protected] guessing... :laugh:


----------



## WRT

Prodiver said:


> Woof! Me too. Good for you. Keep all the conventional [email protected] guessing... :laugh:


I've shaved mine off this morning, down to the wood:thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

WRT said:


> I've shaved mine off this morning, down to the wood:thumbup1:


If it's anything like mine it'll grow back in days - especially when on gear!


----------



## IanStu

Prodiver said:


> If it's anything like mine it'll grow back in days - especially when on gear!


yeah I noticed that...I need it doing nearly every week now...used to be once a month


----------



## SALKev

I'm back from holiday...loved it there - miss it already though it's probably a good thing I'm back to reality as I was having some serious 'life is confusing' issues that really got me in a twist!

Apart from that, the ass was plentiful, the t1ts pert and I didn't even have to leave the country :lol:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> I'm back from holiday...loved it there - miss it already though it's probably a good thing I'm back to reality as I was having some serious 'life is confusing' issues that really got me in a twist!
> 
> Apart from that, the ass was plentiful, the t1ts pert and I didn't even have to leave the country :lol:


where did you go then?....I hope you havent spent to much on a gift for me!


----------



## SALKev

IanStu said:


> where did you go then?....I hope you havent spent to much on a gift for me!


One of those property bond type things up north (Wales)...I thought it would be all old people, how wrong I was... :whistling: :thumb:

They didn't have any gear there mate, sorry!


----------



## d4ead

north wales... of all the places to holiday... north wales???


----------



## SALKev

The weather was good! mg:


----------



## deeppurple




----------



## SALKev

deeppurple said:


>


Not sure I get this :confused1:


----------



## shaunr21

d4ead said:


> north wales... of all the places to holiday... north wales???


  cheeky fook am from north wales lovely place


----------



## Cheese

Deadman, how things. Anything to report cycle wise?


----------



## Cheese

Three vids, two are funny one is painful. Thought you'd like to see them


----------



## SALKev

Go to 42 seconds on this video.


----------



## Cheese

SALKev said:


> Go to 42 seconds on this video.


Actually p1ssed myself laughing at some of them :lol:

That BP one was bad though.... definately some broken ribs! he looked out for the count after.

Also enjoyed the random bird getting dressed, no point to it at all but perfectly place in the vid i though :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

haha nice.

blast has started. all be it with a poor first workout,

but heh what do you expect after 3 weeks off.


----------



## Cheese

Hows the injury then mate?


----------



## SALKev

Cheese said:


> Actually p1ssed myself laughing at some of them :lol:
> 
> That BP one was bad though.... definately some broken ribs! he looked out for the count after.
> 
> *Also enjoyed the random bird getting dressed, no point to it at all but perfectly place in the vid i though* :thumbup1:


I second, third and fourth that :laugh:


----------



## d4ead

well the injury seemed ok. so fingers crossed ill be carefull but it all go go go thu and fri will be the real test


----------



## IanStu

Well may as well post my progress (snigger)......in 8th week now and have a net gain of 7lbs...utterly pathetic.....realy dissapointed with it...I'm not gonna change things now though, I'm gonna stick with my plan but next time will be very different...I'm not gonna pussy foot around with low doses...

I feel this blast has been a complete waste of time and money, I've no idea why I'm not gaining...maybe it'll all happen in the next few weeks....who knows

I dont think much to deca....got loads more spots than I did with just test but hardly any growth...gonna try something else next time


----------



## d4ead

everyone likes different compunds mate, i know jw hates deca.

what does are you on?

have you noticed body composition changes or just look for eight gain?

what do you weigh now anyway?


----------



## Cheese

Agree with that ^^^ i tried most AAS to find that one of the best for me was Deca i used it in my second cycle but didn't know if anything else would work better until i tried them. Tren work well for me also but it make me leaner then i need to be.


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> everyone likes different compunds mate, i know jw hates deca.
> 
> what does are you on?
> 
> have you noticed body composition changes or just look for eight gain?
> 
> what do you weigh now anyway?


500 test, 400 deca....

I have got a bit leaner and more defined which is daft as I'm suppose to be bulking...I thought deca was suppose to bloat you.....

I'm losing fat and gaining muscle....who the fvck wants that 

I think I maybe set me expectations a bit high, maybe half a stone is OK if its all muscle!!

I now weigh just under 15 stone at 6ft tall...thats a 3 stone gain in 2 years


----------



## Cheese

IanStu said:


> 500 test, 400 deca....
> 
> I have got a bit leaner and more defined which is daft as I'm suppose to be bulking...I thought deca was suppose to bloat you.....
> 
> I'm losing fat and gaining muscle....who the fvck wants that
> 
> I think I maybe set me expectations a bit high, maybe half a stone is OK if its all muscle!!
> 
> *I now weigh just under 15 stone at 6ft tall...thats a 3 stone gain in 2 years*


Shut the fvck up moaning then!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> Shut the fvck up moaning then!!! :lol: :lol:


LOL...I know it doesnt sound to bad when I look at the figures....I'll keep my gob shut from now on


----------



## Dsahna

Ian mate,7lbs in 8 weeks,unreal gains imo:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ian your a ****.

other then dom who gained a ridiculous 8 stone in 3 years. you have done prety damn good by mosts people definition.

look at me if you ignor the body composition changes ive gone backwards i started at 16 stone 4 years ago and weigh 15 now.


----------



## SALKev

8 stone in 3 years? Impressive Dom!!


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Ian mate,7lbs in 8 weeks,unreal gains imo:thumb:





d4ead said:


> ian your a ****.
> 
> other then dom who gained a ridiculous 8 stone in 3 years. you have done prety damn good by mosts people definition.
> 
> look at me if you ignor the body composition changes ive gone backwards i started at 16 stone 4 years ago and weigh 15 now.


Thanks lads :thumb: ...what would I do without you


----------



## d4ead

hey we dont do it for nothing im expecting to be brought beer at the expo


----------



## jamie seagia

its weiodi wasgaining well ihit 11.7

before i stopped training imcurrently 11.5 and ihad not trained since november altho i didmy pct to keepmy gains happy how feel good have good strengh and dont look to bad altho my abz decided to do 1 lol

well done ian and thank you everyone for the support


----------



## Cheese

Look who's back... the deserter!

Where you been bud?


----------



## jamie seagia

not been well cheese had mojor probs with my nan dien couldnt realy get my head around it

tbh

but im back now and imtraining again

how u?


----------



## SALKev

Highlight of my day: some 13/14 year old kid walking in front of me turned around, caught a glance of me, turned back and did a doubletake, stared and said 'oh my god!' and walked away quickly :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia

hahaha thats funny..


----------



## WRT

How's you and the mrs since turning into celebrities? :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

jamie i saw you on wikipidea lmfao


----------



## jamie seagia

haha i think everyone has seen us matey it didntbother eiver of us how you


----------



## d4ead

I missed all this why's he on there?


----------



## jamie seagia

d4ead said:


> I missed all this why's he on there?


 ok dead lil update for u while i hadnt been well i was doing my car up i took sum piks and didnt realise on photobucket all the mucky piksof me and the mrs were on there some **** decided to broadcast all the piks all over the world wide web lol

didnt realibother us tbh but some peoplejust takethe ****

kids mostley and key board worriors

we have since made a video and put on on you porn lol just for fun

i slap my bird on camera ****ing funny lol


----------



## BigDom86

yeah i saw the porno lol


----------



## IanStu

Link :whistling:


----------



## jamie seagia

lol ian u wouldnt like it pssfl


----------



## IanStu

So anyway I've murdered a few people lately, here's the proof...


----------



## Bettyboo

lol ian! you look like your a security guard/bodyguard with those glasses on lol


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> lol ian! you look like your a security guard/bodyguard with those glasses on lol


LOL...I'm in heavy disguise....no one would ever know it was me behind the shades


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> LOL...I'm in heavy disguise....no one would ever know it was me behind the shades


Hehe were you at a art gallery or summat.... looks like a kid has got a tin of red paint and scribbled all over the canvas :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> Hehe were you at a art gallery or summat.... looks like a kid has got a tin of red paint and scribbled all over the canvas :whistling:


yeah at the Tate Modern.....some weird stuff in there


----------



## Bettyboo

IanStu said:


> yeah at the Tate Modern.....some weird stuff in there


LOL i took my kids to the museum in Plymouth on Saturday and some of the stuff in there is odd to say the least, it looks like primary school children have conrtibuted to it. :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

yeah alot of the stuff in the Tate is just stupid but there is some good stuff in there...here is me by a Mondrian (worth millions)...my wife tried to stuff it in her handbag but she already had a couple of Picasos in there so we had to leave it...shame


----------



## Bettyboo

lol amazing how much its worth! hmm maybe ill get the mids to paint something and see if i can sell it for millions lol


----------



## Tommy10

Spermers... Are we ALIVE...


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Spermers... Are we ALIVE...


No I'm dead but I still walk the Earth, will I ever find peace :stuart:


----------



## Howe

Evenng all!


----------



## Tommy10

It's time for a ressurection... Updates on what's been going on in life...


----------



## IanStu

well my only update is I got my gear yesterday so gonna start my new blast on Monday....would have done it this week but we've had friends over from Dubai and we have been drinking stupid amounts, so thought I would wait till they are gone as I dont wanna completely fvck my liver/kidneys up with orals on top of gallons of alcohol 

Apart from that I've nowt to report :stuart:


----------



## Tommy10

I've moved in to a new flat in Glasgow city centre, joined a new gym, it's one of the 24 hour ones, brand new, big and spacious... Currently sitting at 95kg.. Had a bit of a trauma with an infection in my arm..few days in hospital.. Better now... Life is good


----------



## IanStu

*DIRE NEWS*.......Sperm has been knocked out of the top 5 by Ramsay and his nefarious meddling.

This is a disaster on the scale of Rome being sacked by the vandals or the fall of Troy or the defeat of the Spartans at Thermopylae.

If we allow this to happen where will it end....first its the Scotts with their threads preaching revolution and car maintenance, next it'll be the Welsh and their lessons on sheep husbandry and then I shudder to say it the Irish :w00t: with their blarney and the little people.

We must fight back at all cost before all is lost, there isnt a moment to lose.

Let the battle for Sperm begin. :rockon:


----------



## IanStu

So anyway, anyone can do car maintenace but how many of you can renovate rotten Victorian windows...ehh...ehh...ehhh.

This is a pic of one of our Kitchen windows I am lovingly restoring...errr its in the early stages :whistling:

Oh and if you look closely there is the reflection of a rather hench semi naked man taking the pic


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> So anyway, anyone can do car maintenace but how many of you can renovate rotten Victorian windows...ehh...ehh...ehhh.
> 
> This is a pic of one of our Kitchen windows I am lovingly restoring...errr its in the early stages :whistling:
> 
> Oh and if you look closely there is the reflection of a rather hench semi naked man taking the pic


Actualy, did I mention I am a fully experienced woodworker not only in the field of fine stuff like cabinet making and luthiery (my particular passion), but also in common or garden monkey joinery, like you describe above.

You want to see this custom window my mate and I built, this couple have been hunting high and low for 3 years to get someone to do it, no one woudl touch it as severely non standard.

Enter Ramsay and Russell, pencils behind ears, sleeves rolled up... some chin scratching and a whole lot of sawdust later and the job was done and done well.

So eat me IanStu, eat me all the way

Might put a pic up later if cba

You can't smite me


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> Actualy, did I mention I am a fully experienced woodworker not only in the field of fine stuff like cabinet making and luthiery (my particular passion), but also in common or garden monkey joinery, like you describe above.
> 
> You want to see this custom window my mate and I built, this couple have been hunting high and low for 3 years to get someone to do it, no one woudl touch it as severely non standard.
> 
> Enter Ramsay and Russell, pencils behind ears, sleeves rolled up... some chin scratching and a whole lot of sawdust later and the job was done and done well.
> 
> So eat me IanStu, eat me all the way
> 
> Might put a pic up later if cba
> 
> You can't smite me


Bugger....I'll come up with something ya can't do, just you see if I don't :tongue:


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> Bugger....I'll come up with something ya can't do, just you see if I don't :tongue:


For all I can do, I can't seem to make myself any decent money, destined to be a pauper if that helps?

:lol:

Fvck it


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> For all I can do, I can't seem to make myself any decent money, destined to be a pauper if that helps?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Fvck it


You and me both mate :confused1:



CRD said:


> And by restoring, you mean knocking fcuk out of it with a hammer and chisel, right?
> 
> You want a new one of those, you do.


You may well be right


----------



## Tommy10

rest day tomorrow...just did 2 sessions on the trot....shoulders then back today...have to say im loving my training at the mo...really loving it.....


----------



## d4ead

nothing to report my end

training whats that

life... ive forgotten what that is too

about the only thing i do remember is gear hmmmmmmmm (even then i fuk the dosage up)


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> nothing to report my end
> 
> training whats that
> 
> life... ive forgotten what that is too
> 
> about the only thing i do remember is gear hmmmmmmmm (even then i fuk the dosage up)


Scott...change ur attitude...give urself a slap.....look at all the good stuff!


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> nothing to report my end
> 
> training whats that
> 
> life... ive forgotten what that is too
> 
> about the only thing i do remember is gear hmmmmmmmm (even then i fuk the dosage up)


Only spoke to you an hour ago! WTF happened mate? Surely me saying bye hasn't had this much of a negative effect on your emotions has it???


----------



## pcuzz

:thumb:

Oh, hello again SpUnKsTeRs :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10

pcuzz said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Oh, hello again SpUnKsTeRs :tongue:


hi Pias dad...


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> Scott...change ur attitude...give urself a slap.....look at all the good stuff!


attitude check......... yup in realistic mode.



pcuzz said:


> Only spoke to you an hour ago! WTF happened mate? Surely me saying bye hasn't had this much of a negative effect on your emotions has it???


you know every time i have to say good bye to you a little of me dies


----------



## Bettyboo

ell meh im in pain !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

i have no idea what's going on in this thread but i want to join in lol !


----------



## pcuzz

Pelayo said:


> hi Pias dad...


How are your plums pias dads mate??? :lol:


----------



## pcuzz

d4ead said:


> attitude check......... yup in realistic mode.
> 
> you know every time i have to say good bye to you a little of me dies


But everytime you swallow some winny I expect you to grow bigger, better harder and stronger lol....

FFS chin up geeza


----------



## pcuzz

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i have no idea what's going on in this thread but i want to join in lol !


I too have no I'd what goes on in here???

Just throw something in and see what happens!!!

And welcome:beer:

Dead is the man for guidance in this thread mate!!!


----------



## Tommy10

Bettyboo said:


> ell meh im in pain !


*aww..well stop fighting it and re*st :thumbup1:



Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> i have no idea what's going on in this thread but i want to join in lol !


*daz were do u train buddy, ive joined pure gym on bath street, the new 24hr one...*



pcuzz said:


> How are your plums pias dads mate??? :lol:


plums have gone down nicley Pias dad:laugh:


----------



## pcuzz

plums have gone down nicley Pias dad:laugh:


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz said:


> But everytime you swallow some winny I expect you to grow bigger, better harder and stronger lol....
> 
> FFS chin up geeza


winny dbol oxy whatever 



pcuzz said:


> Dead is the man for guidance in this thread mate!!!


guidence im not fit to give guidance to anyone.... about anything.


----------



## d4ead

pcuzz said:


> plums have gone down nicley Pias dad:laugh:


Ok ok.

Now how's Stella going down?? Hope she's treating you fairly

Anyone hear from AUK anymore??


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> Ok ok.
> 
> Now how's Stella going down?? Hope she's treating you fairly
> 
> Anyone hear from AUK anymore??
> 
> i phone him occasionally was quite upbeat last time we talked.


Yes we email from time to time...last time we spoke he had been abroad working, actualy its time I dropped him a line, I dont wanna lose touch as he's probably one of the nicest people I've ever met (not met)


----------



## IanStu

So a quick update on my window renovation (I know you are all on the edge of your seats waiting for news).

Its p!ssing down with rain so I've done fvck all except paint a load of wood hardener on it.

I cant realy work in the rain as I start to disolve....thank you


----------



## Dsahna

Exactly what I was meant to be doing mate,but its raining,looks like its tomorrow insteaddoing sheds is a piece of pìss:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Yeah...rain is a double edged sword aint it....it means you get a break from your work and it also means you cant get on with your work....hope you are well mate


----------



## IanStu

Quick update on my life....

Havent got a job yet since the collapse of my company :confused1: ...hence the reason I'm doing house renovation stuff.

Sold my Mini Cooper yesterday and bought a Toyota Avensis estate (possibly the most boring car ever made)...it had to be done though as my wifes car is only 2 doors and so was the mini so it was a nightmare with the kids and their friends...plus I needed a bigger car for all the wood and other DIY stuff I cart around.

Got more for the Mini than the Toyota cost me so got a bit of cash in my pocket for a change :thumb:

So here is a pic of my beloved Mini and another of my unloved Toyota which one of my sons described as an old mans car:confused1:


----------



## IanStu

OK I'm off to the gym in a minute...doing back today, may throw in some bicepy stuff at the end, although I dont realy need to as my arms are naturaly magnificent


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> Quick update on my life....
> 
> Havent got a job yet since the collapse of my company :confused1: ...hence the reason I'm doing house renovation stuff.
> 
> Sold my Mini Cooper yesterday and bought a Toyota Avensis estate (possibly the most boring car ever made)...it had to be done though as my wifes car is only 2 doors and so was the mini so it was a nightmare with the kids and their friends...plus I needed a bigger car for all the wood and other DIY stuff I cart around.
> 
> Got more for the Mini than the Toyota cost me so got a bit of cash in my pocket for a change :thumb:
> 
> So here is a pic of my beloved Mini and another of my unloved Toyota which one of my sons described as an old mans car:confused1:


Nowt wrong with that toyota, could get a lot of sheep and cases of hammerite in that beauty.

Sorry to hear about collapse of company etc, had no idea. Hope it comes good for you mate


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Quick update on my life....
> 
> Havent got a job yet since the collapse of my company :confused1: ...hence the reason I'm doing house renovation stuff.
> 
> Sold my Mini Cooper yesterday and bought a Toyota Avensis estate (possibly the most boring car ever made)...it had to be done though as my wifes car is only 2 doors and so was the mini so it was a nightmare with the kids and their friends...plus I needed a bigger car for all the wood and other DIY stuff I cart around.
> 
> Got more for the Mini than the Toyota cost me so got a bit of cash in my pocket for a change :thumb:
> 
> So here is a pic of my beloved Mini and another of my unloved Toyota which one of my sons described as an old mans car:confused1:


Sucks that Ian :confused1: - sorry to hear about it ...must have hurt selling your car mate ...not nice at all. Being self-employed is just a nasty business full stop at the moment ...I've found that it's just not feasible for me at this time. So Im off to find a cosy job in an office with people I would never want to associate with under normal circumstances :cursing: [pompous indolent boring feckers in my industry] sucks bum but bills need paying. Hope things improve


----------



## IanStu

Thanks mate.....yeah it went t!ts up in April....so I'm unemployed now and probably unemployable....been looking for work but there is fvck all round here unless I want to be a care assistant in an old folks home, seems to be tons of adverts for that, trouble with that is they would have a hard time telling me apart from the inmates.

I've been applying for work in graphics as I trained as a graphic artist (about 100 years ago) but there is not much hope as they seem to want young trendy types (which I aint).

Oh well as Mr Micawber was fond of saying "something will turn up"

Oh and just to show solidarity....I painted my cast iron guttering a few weeks ago with hammerite....so all is not lost


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> Sucks that Ian :confused1: - sorry to hear about it ...must have hurt selling your car mate ...not nice at all. Being self-employed is just a nasty business full stop at the moment ...I've found that it's just not feasible for me at this time. So Im off to find a cosy job in an office with people I would never want to associate with under normal circumstances :cursing: [pompous indolent boring feckers in my industry] sucks bum but bills need paying. Hope things improve


Thanks Jem......yeah self employment is fvckin hard....hoping working for someone else will be less stressful...but as you say bills have to be paid


----------



## IanStu

right I'm home from gym having done back (went OK) and completely forgot to do bi's which I had kinda planned to do...think I had a senior moment.

I've decide to give up rice....I'm sick of it....I eat it every day and I've had enough, no matter how much I have I cant realy developed a taste for it...so I'm gonna eat bread instead from now on, which I love and see how that goes.

I eat loads of oats aswell so my carbs wont just come from bread...I'm also giving up sweet spuds and sticking with the normal variety...I never seem to suffer with bloat from whatever source I get my carbs from so I may as well eat what I like


----------



## Dsahna

Just eat cornflakes like me Ian:bounce:and weetabix:thumbup1:

I know what you mean about rice though mate,I turn my rice brown from all the vinegar I put on ffs,tasty


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Just eat cornflakes like me Ian:bounce:and weetabix:thumbup1:
> 
> I know what you mean about rice though mate,I turn my rice brown from all the vinegar I put on ffs,tasty


I actualy love cornflakes and weetabix but strangely my missis hates em, she cant even stand the smell of em...so I have to eat them secretly in dark well ventilated corners and make sure I leave no evidence behind...makes me feel like a junky


----------



## Dsahna

Dont know why we even bother having a mrs tbh mate deep down we pray that one day everything will be hunky dory,sweetness and light and all that shìt, but its a fcuking pipe dream mate,no matter how hard we try,they'll always be moody fcukers:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Funny u should say that ian.. I've ditched the rice for pasta and potatoes and bread .. O love toast in the morning and before bed so gonna add it as part of my daily carbs... Aswell as my 2 daily mass shakes .. I'm carbed to the max !!!.. It's the only way I stay lean .. Lollll... went to see my cousin I'm hospital today.. His butt holes seized up.. Colitus .. Might need a colostomy bag.. Poor sod.. Been on a rest day today.... And been bored out my mind... Defo having a big night out tomorrow .. JLS tit flashing top...low hangers and a smile should do it... Lolllllll


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Dont know why we even bother having a mrs tbh mate deep down we pray that one day everything will be hunky dory,sweetness and light and all that shìt, but its a fcuking pipe dream mate,no matter how hard we try,they'll always be moody fcukers:lol:


You got that right mate, I spend my whole life just trying to keep her happy and failing miserably..lol...we've been together 20 years and I'm as clueless today about what she wants as the day we met...I wonder if anyone is truly happy in long term relations or if we just put up with em to preserve the status quo and hope things will get better....I'll give it another 20 years and if things havent improved I'm turning gay :thumb:



Pelayo said:


> Funny u should say that ian.. I've ditched the rice for pasta and potatoes and bread .. O love toast in the morning and before bed so gonna add it as part of my daily carbs... Aswell as my 2 daily mass shakes .. I'm carbed to the max !!!.. It's the only way I stay lean .. Lollll... went to see my cousin I'm hospital today.. His butt holes seized up.. Colitus .. Might need a colostomy bag.. Poor sod.. Been on a rest day today.... And been bored out my mind... Defo having a big night out tomorrow .. JLS tit flashing top...low hangers and a smile should do it... Lolllllll


Toast has gotta be one of the most delicious and simplest foods we eat, the smell of it alone is enough to make me crave it, compared to a bowls of rice there realy is no competition, I wonder if there is anyone on the planet who deesnt like toast?.

Sorry to hear about your cousin that sounds gruesome, is the colostomy bag just a temp measure or will it be permanent?


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> You got that right mate, I spend my whole life just trying to keep her happy and failing miserably..lol...we've been together 20 years and I'm as clueless today about what she wants as the day we met...I wonder if anyone is truly happy in long term relations or if we just put up with em to preserve the status quo and hope things will get better....I'll give it another 20 years and if things havent improved I'm turning gay :thumb:
> 
> Toast has gotta be one of the most delicious and simplest foods we eat, the smell of it alone is enough to make me crave it, compared to a bowls of rice there realy is no competition, I wonder if there is anyone on the planet who deesnt like toast?.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cousin that sounds gruesome, is the colostomy bag just a temp measure or will it be permanent?


will be temp for 6 months then all being well they will put one inside...ive been telling him for a couple of months he may have colitus, my best pal has it and he had all the signs....

hammered chest, tris and abs this morning followed by a big bowl of pasta, chicken breast... :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

it was a fukin mini at best thats a crap girls car at worst a damn hippys car.

quite your damn whining im doing enough of that for both of us ;P


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> will be temp for 6 months then all being well they will put one inside...ive been telling him for a couple of months he may have colitus, my best pal has it and he had all the signs....
> 
> hammered chest, tris and abs this morning followed by a big bowl of pasta, chicken breast... :bounce:


Forgot to say...get some pics up of you in ya JLS shirt...see if it works on you...I got one with a low cut front and I just look stupid in it...think I'm a bit old for that look :confused1:



d4ead said:


> it was a fukin mini at best thats a crap girls car at worst a damn hippys car.
> 
> quite your damn whining im doing enough of that for both of us ;P


LOL...Are you sure you dont work for the samaritans, maybe you should, I certainly feel alot better now :lol:


----------



## IanStu

well i'm completey rat ****d...dont realy know why i'm posting in here as no fvcker reasd it except for them that do.....Its funny how differnet life looks when your drunk....Ernest Hemingway killed himself after he tried to give up drink..he decided he didnt much like the world sober so put a gun to his head, I kinda know where he's coming from

I've just been sat on the back yard drinking from a bottle of wine looking at the stars, its a crystal clear night here...just breathtaking, cant tell you how sublime it was...I just wanna be like that for ever

dont know why i'm typing this, I just dont feel like going to bed so am taliking drivvel to anyone who is mad enough to be still awake

find the joy in your life and dont waste time as its priceless..thats my advice for the evening...thankyou


----------



## rs007

pis$ed?? you and me both my elderly friend, enjoy!!


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> pis$ed?? you and me both my elderly friend, enjoy!!


ahh I thought I was alone in my self pitying pathetic drunk state....glad to know others know the pleasure of the bottle....everything feels so fvckin mellow at the moment...thank fvck for booze :beer:


----------



## Jem

hahahaha ian - that's cool, I wish I had been sitting outside drinking wine from the bottle - it sounds very shexi

....I have itchy arms ...not sure why - just thought I'd share it here being as this is where you post random bollox. Why do I have itchy biceps ? both of them ..not just one ????


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> hahahaha ian - that's cool, I wish I had been sitting outside drinking wine from the bottle - it sounds very shexi
> 
> ....I have itchy arms ...not sure why - just thought I'd share it here being as this is where you post random bollox. Why do I have itchy biceps ? both of them ..not just one ????


well my first theory is that your biceps are hairy so it follows they might get itchy....my second theory is some sort of lice or other parasitical organism...I usualy rub on domestos on such occasions...hope that helps :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

I was thinking possibly scabies :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## IanStu

rs007 said:


> I was thinking possibly scabies :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


good call...alternatively is it possible to get crabs on your arms...its something to consider :bounce:


----------



## Jem

LMAO ! my biceps are not hairy - forearms are quite hairy ....a chappy pointed that out to me tonight [but only coz I said he was moley :lol: ] and they're blonde anyway so I quite like it and he must have done too coz he bit them :lol:

as for bug infestation suggestions ...erm thanks guys ...drunken fcukers :cool2:

update: I now have a rash on biceps and skin is hot to touch [prob coz Im scratching feck out of it]


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> LMAO ! my biceps are not hairy - forearms are quite hairy ....a chappy pointed that out to me tonight [but only coz I said he was moley :lol: ] and they're blonde anyway so I quite like it and he must have done too coz he bit them :lol:
> 
> as for bug infestation suggestions ...erm thanks guys ...drunken fcukers :cool2:
> 
> *update: I now have a rash on biceps and skin is hot to touch [prob coz Im scratching feck out of it*]


Just googled, so I can say with all certainty, you have leprosy


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> Just googled, so I can say with all certainty, you have leprosy


 :w00t: 

knob jockey

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Jem said:


> LMAO ! my biceps are not hairy - forearms are quite hairy ....a chappy pointed that out to me tonight [but only coz I said he was moley :lol: ] and they're blonde anyway so I quite like it and he must have done too coz he bit them :lol:
> 
> as for bug infestation suggestions ...erm thanks guys ...drunken fcukers :cool2:
> 
> update: I now have a rash on biceps and skin is hot to touch [prob coz Im scratching feck out of it]


fvck me jem...you living in medevial times or something...sounds a bit like bubonic plague to me...the good news is you could live for hours, so all is not lost..so chin up and remember these hideous fatal diseases aint so bad after all...hope that helps


----------



## IanStu

lol...never thougyty of lepresy


----------



## IanStu

why did that post twice?


----------



## rs007

IanStu said:


> why did that post twice?


Why did what post twice

think we both just have double vision mate, don't panic - more wine!!


----------



## IanStu

I actulay think i'm going mad...my last post was there twice and now its not....I need help....wheres the cork screw...oh no need its a screw top..phew


----------



## IanStu

Oh dear my head hurts.....I'm never drinking again, absolutely never..was meant to be in the gym now...what a fvck up...bugger


----------



## Jem

IanStu said:


> Oh dear my head hurts.....I'm never drinking again, absolutely never..was meant to be in the gym now...what a fvck up...bugger


----------



## Tommy10

Well my new JLS tits out v neck top did the trick last night...was walking to the cash point and a group of lads were walking towards me.. Right chavy gits.. Once stops and says.. Ur a big lad ain't ya.. Lollll...night progresses to the wee hours..330 to be exact.. I was steamin , pocket full of numbers and stumbled hame... Woke up to a 9 am booty call.., I love hangover sex ...


----------



## Conscript

Am I allowed in here? :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

G-fresh said:


> Am I allowed in here? :whistling:


Aye mate,join in,nobody gives a fcuk!


----------



## Bettyboo

ello spermers lol well im still limping around like an idiot but still training


----------



## Dsahna

Bettyboo said:


> ello spermers lol well im still limping around like an idiot but still training


Howdy Tazprep still going strong mate?

My legs are in constant agony from all the brutal squatting they do,poor fcukers:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Dsahna said:


> Howdy Tazprep still going strong mate?
> 
> My legs are in constant agony from all the brutal squatting they do,poor fcukers:whistling:


Hmm trapped nerves are not good when training they are inconvenience :cursing:


----------



## IanStu

Bettyboo said:


> ello spermers lol well im still limping around like an idiot but still training


well I'm still an idiot too but I'm not limping 



Dsahna said:


> My legs are in constant agony from all the brutal squatting they do,poor fcukers:whistling:


LOL...yeah yeah....just a good job we dont have legs and just sorta hover around...if anyone saw the things I stand up on I'd be hounded from society like a mad dog


----------



## IanStu

G-fresh said:


> Am I allowed in here? :whistling:


yes of course, i'll collect your joining fee at a later date...sterling or euros is fine (cash only), it all goes to a worthy cause I assure you :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Hangover gone?


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> Hangover gone?


LOL...yes just about, I'm such an idiot, went a bit mental last night, there were bottles everywhere when I came down this morning...I'm positive other people must have come in the night to make such a mess :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> LOL...yes just about, I'm such an idiot, went a bit mental last night, there were bottles everywhere when I came down this morning...I'm positive other people must have come in the night to make such a mess :whistling:


 :lol: :lol:,I bet you were popularI can honestly say you've inspired me to get blotto mate:thumb:


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> :lol: :lol:,I bet you were popularI can honestly say you've inspired me to get blotto mate:thumb:


Haha....good for you, I'm pretty sure there are many health benefits in getting plastered...i'll check on that but for now just assume there is..I do :beer:


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> Haha....good for you, I'm pretty sure there are many health benefits in getting plastered...i'll check on that but for now just assume there is..I do :beer:


I was actually thinking about this today,Im pretty easygoing most of the time but a few things get me in a right fcuking state,heart pounding,head pounding,and when I get like that it can last all day and night,no shìt ive been creased up in bed thinking my heart is going to pack in:lol:having a relaxing bottle of wine or whatever would be good for your health on them days I reckon


----------



## IanStu

Dsahna said:


> I was actually thinking about this today,Im pretty easygoing most of the time but a few things get me in a right fcuking state,heart pounding,head pounding,and when I get like that it can last all day and night,no shìt ive been creased up in bed thinking my heart is going to pack in:lol:having a relaxing bottle of wine or whatever would be good for your health on them days I reckon


mate i'm just like that quite often...my heart ponds so hard I can actualy hear it...I lie in bed listening to it and watching my chest bounce uo and down :w00t: .....booze def helps me relax, it realy does...although last night I think I did a bit too much relaxing


----------



## Dsahna

IanStu said:


> mate i'm just like that quite often...my heart ponds so hard I can actualy hear it...I lie in bed listening to it and watching my chest bounce uo and down :w00t: .....booze def helps me relax, it realy does...although last night I think I did a bit too much relaxing


Cant relax too much Ian mate:lol:what sort of music do you chill to,I know you like classical and stuff,whats your favourite mate?


----------



## Tommy10

Erm... HELLO... Did no one hear me when I said..I HAD SEX this morning !!! Guess u had to be there..  )))))


----------



## Dsahna

Pelayo said:


> Erm... HELLO... Did no one hear me when I said..I HAD SEX this morning !!! Guess u had to be there..  )))))


Howay man mate,I thought james bond got all the fanny ffs:lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

Pelayo said:


> Erm... HELLO... Did no one hear me when I said..I HAD SEX this morning !!! Guess u had to be there..  )))))


Listen Thomas...those of us that are sex starved like to imagine that every other guy is the same, it comes as a bitter shock to find that others are at it like rabbits...therefore i choose to ignore such things 

that said you may as well fill us in with the gory details...such as was it a boy/girl/animal/vegetable (I was eyeing up a naughty little mellon in sainsburys earlier, how she taunted me the little minx but alas it came to nowt)....

so come on spill..... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

Not long in from the gym.. Did legs .. So stumbled back to the flat like bambis first steps... Lolll... Took sum NoExplode PW.. Have to say that stuff sends me bonkers but always gave a great session on it.. Been off cycle for 2 weeks now.. Strength still good.. Bloody marvelous actually...cooked a chicken before the gym.. Just had a cheeky wee breast wi 3 baby potatoes .. Lol... It better no rain again the morra !!!!


----------



## IanStu

My son Harry said to me last night..."hey dad looks like you're getting a belly on you" :cursing: and then this morning he said "hey dad are your arms getting smaller":cursing:....why doesnt he just stab me through the heart and be done with it.

Anyway he's up for adoption with immediate effect


----------



## Tommy10

I hear ya Ian..I got the dreaded " you look really toned" comment.. To say I was gutted is an understatement ... Then u get the lookin big comment.. It's a head f. Uck !!!


----------



## d4ead

enough of the sex talk its been 4 weeks now for me, thats the longest i have been without sex since i was 13 ffs people!!!!!

and guys at least people comment im entirely insignificant.


----------



## Guest

:lol: this is still going


----------



## Jimmy1

d4ead said:


> enough of the sex talk its been 4 weeks now for me, thats the longest i have been without sex since i was 13 ffs people!!!!!
> 
> and guys at least people comment im entirely insignificant.


so you were 13 last month then? :bounce:


----------



## Conscript

IanStu said:


> My son Harry said to me last night..."hey dad looks like you're getting a belly on you" :cursing: and then this morning he said "hey dad are your arms getting smaller":cursing:....why doesnt he just stab me through the heart and be done with it.
> 
> Anyway he's up for adoption with immediate effect


PMSL....little people are funny....you always make me laugh :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

Jimmy said:


> so you were 13 last month then? :bounce:


hey i was one of the lucky ones my x wife at least put out, that said id trade it for being 13 again.


----------



## d4ead

good morning spunkers, hows it hanging today.

te worst of my woman killing man flu has past. Though i still feel like crap. I will at some point get a shoulder work out done. However im off work again tonight, so ill do it some time this evening.

dont know if ill train next week, we will see.


----------



## IanStu

morning Deadly.....glad you're on the mend...I'm not.

Off to gym today to do back and maybe biceps if I have the stamina, had a great shoulder session yesterday, it was one of those times when you dont wanna stop, I increased weight on every lift and never got tired...wish they were all like that...normaly i'm panting and gasping and clutching my heart.


----------



## d4ead

yeh i know that feeling...


----------



## SALKev

How are you doing ladies? 

Quick update from me as I have some time on my hands..

I'm in uni now...freshers week is amazing so far! Met some great people and made some good friends.

Cardiff is absolutely amazing for clubs - Oceana is HUUUUUGE!

Girls are so much more open (and hotter) than what I'm used to...loving it 

Hit the gym today for the first time in 2-3 months, first time using free weight as well..managed to bench 60kg (inc bar) for about 5 reps after staggering up. Should progress quickly with muscle memory and a new type of stimulation. DB presses were incredibly shaky, had to go down all the way to 7.5kg a side ( :lol: :lol as couldn't keep it true.

Hope you lot are also enjoying life 

Muchos love


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> How are you doing ladies?
> 
> Quick update from me as I have some time on my hands..
> 
> I'm in uni now...freshers week is amazing so far! Met some great people and made some good friends.
> 
> Cardiff is absolutely amazing for clubs - Oceana is HUUUUUGE!
> 
> Girls are so much more open (and hotter) than what I'm used to...loving it
> 
> Hit the gym today for the first time in 2-3 months, first time using free weight as well..managed to bench 60kg (inc bar) for about 5 reps after staggering up. Should progress quickly with muscle memory and a new type of stimulation. DB presses were incredibly shaky, had to go down all the way to 7.5kg a side ( :lol: :lol as couldn't keep it true.
> 
> Hope you lot are also enjoying life
> 
> Muchos love


I was wondering where you had got to...sounds like you are having a great time, hope you start posting again, I've missed your madness.

Now i've been thinking...these hot open girls that you speak of...maybe you could surreptitiously snap a few pics on ya phone and make an old man very happy :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Hopefully I'll be on a bit more as everything starts to settle down, I've missed you lot too..funniest people I know 

I'll see what I can do buddy (you big perv!  ) but if I'm in the same state as I have been each night it probably won't happen... :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

i had met a girl that just started cardif uni, she was a hotty but im not good for anyone right now so i had to let her go.

Still if i ever do nip over to say hi, ill make sure i give you the heads up first.

maybe hit a training session.

say hi if you see her. her names hannah white.


----------



## d4ead

i do have pics of her face but i figured whats the chances of him looking at that, let alone remembering it.


----------



## d4ead

my personal life

wife - just about talking not fuked for 5 weeks, most definatley over.

leanne 26 - gf - yeh its still on

donna 22 - she loves me and services me when she can

kerry 22 - she liked me a bit to much and dont want to let herself get hurt again

nina 35 - oh its handy having a single in the flat below

sarah 37 - to old for me but on those nights where id be really lonely

nadia 18- london lass just in it for sex

hannah 18- was in love and very clingy

ohh and in the just friends catagory (the i aint mananged to fuk yet)

sarah 22, amanda 39, faye 32

that about all i have going on at the sec, any new developments ill let you know


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> my personal life
> 
> wife - just about talking not fuked for 5 weeks, most definatley over.
> 
> leanne 26 - gf - yeh its still on
> 
> donna 22 - she loves me and services me when she can
> 
> kerry 22 - she liked me a bit to much and dont want to let herself get hurt again
> 
> nina 35 - oh its handy having a single in the flat below
> 
> sarah 37 - to old for me but on those nights where id be really lonely
> 
> nadia 18- london lass just in it for sex
> 
> hannah 18- was in love and very clingy
> 
> ohh and in the just friends catagory (the i aint mananged to fuk yet)
> 
> sarah 22, amanda 39, faye 32
> 
> that about all i have going on at the sec, any new developments ill let you know


ffs man...its like a fvckin hareem.....I used to feel sorry for you and your life but now i'm just jealous...where do you meet all these women.

all i got is the wife who's gone off sex or me (not sure which)...the next door neighbour: Miss Montague-Smythe, a rather stern looking spinster who keeps making me victoria sponges and bringing em round when my wifes out and the post mistress who once winked at me when she cycled past on what looked like a 1940's bicycle.

Being faithful is a load of sh!te, I might have to rethink my saintly status.


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> i had met a girl that just started cardif uni, she was a hotty but im not good for anyone right now so i had to let her go.
> 
> Still if i ever do nip over to say hi, ill make sure i give you the heads up first.
> 
> maybe hit a training session.
> 
> say hi if you see her. her names hannah white.


I met a Hannah tonight but she was blonde although those t!ts are about the same...you'll have to show me her face because Cardiff is full of beatiful jugs like those :thumb:



d4ead said:


> my personal life
> 
> wife - just about talking not fuked for 5 weeks, most definatley over.
> 
> leanne 26 - gf - yeh its still on
> 
> donna 22 - she loves me and services me when she can
> 
> kerry 22 - she liked me a bit to much and dont want to let herself get hurt again
> 
> nina 35 - oh its handy having a single in the flat below
> 
> sarah 37 - to old for me but on those nights where id be really lonely
> 
> nadia 18- london lass just in it for sex
> 
> hannah 18- was in love and very clingy
> 
> ohh and in the just friends catagory (the i aint mananged to fuk yet)
> 
> sarah 22, amanda 39, faye 32
> 
> that about all i have going on at the sec, any new developments ill let you know


Plaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayer... :lol: :lol: Nice going buddy :thumb:

Sorry Ian, tonight was a very big disappointment considering it was a Saturday...worse than Sunday, Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday...absolutely shocking.

I'll post some pics up of tonight when I get the software needed to get from my phone to the laptop but they arn't too good in content or in quality.

Tallllllly for tonight...1 grind, 1 close up and personal short dancing thingummy, 0 kisses, 0 lay...I'm going improve on this now, the past week has just been about fun, now let's see what happens...I have to remember to stay sober :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

SALKev said:


> I met a Hannah tonight but she was blonde although those t!ts are about the same...you'll have to show me her face because Cardiff is full of beatiful jugs like those :thumb:
> 
> :


just go round randomly saying your scott from london and see which hannah kicks the **** out of you. Its at that point you know you found her.


----------



## d4ead

IanStu said:


> ffs man...where do you meet all these women.
> 
> .


www.myyearbook.com


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> just go round randomly saying your scott from london and see which hannah kicks the **** out of you. Its at that point you know you found her.


Aah, so she didn't take it too well I take it :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

Asian girl(s) met last night..had to leave them unfortunately


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> Asian girl(s) met last night..had to leave them unfortunately


Lady- Bois:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## SALKev

Even if they were... :whistling:


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Even if they were... :whistling:


yeah sometimes you just have to overlook the little things 

must say they looked alot of fun...they give me bad bad thoughts :ban:


----------



## SALKev

Little things... :lol: :lol:

But yeah, if that was a lady boy I would be shocked...smallest waist I have ever seen!


----------



## Cheese

Just commenting to see if i'm gold?!?!? It's been a while.


----------



## Cheese

F*ckin ell i've been gold ages!!! Didn't even celebrate it 

Oh well, hope everyone ok, not spoke to any of you for ages cos i'm a horrible, nasty sh1t head. Appologies for neglecting you all but pretty sure most know the reasons


----------



## IanStu

Cheese said:


> F*ckin ell i've been gold ages!!! Didn't even celebrate it
> 
> Oh well, hope everyone ok, not spoke to any of you for ages cos i'm a horrible, nasty sh1t head. Appologies for neglecting you all but pretty sure most know the reasons


Nope I dont know the reasons, nobody tells me anything, I just assumed you were in prison.

Glad you're back, hope you start posting again soon :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

I can show face now and again now things have calmed down a bit.... i got promoted which was good  but that means i have little or no spare time while at work which is bad 

Hows the training then Ian?

Also is anyone going to the UKBFF finals? I book our tickets (me n the mrs) the other day and the hotels sorted so now just have to organise a p1ss up


----------



## Tommy10

hey people....waiting on broadband at my new flat...so in starbucks using theirs.....

all is good...apart from the fact i think ive turned in to the 40 year old virgin

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> Even if they were... :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Sooo...went to see Calvin Harris yesterday...of which I only saw about 5 minutes of (not his fault but still a waste of £15). A mate of mine went home with a chubber(hers - they were both out of it) but "managed to escape" so he says :lol:

Taxi wouldn't go as far as the uni for £20 so had to walk about 15 mins in the rain with just the clothes I went out in, drenched by the time I got back. Got to bed at 4:30-5:00 and managed to wake up in time for a lecture at 9


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> Sooo...went to see Calvin Harris yesterday...of which I only saw about 5 minutes of (not his fault but still a waste of £15). A mate of mine went home with a chubber(hers - they were both out of it) but "managed to escape" so he says :lol:
> 
> Taxi wouldn't go as far as the uni for £20 so had to walk about 15 mins in the rain with just the clothes I went out in, drenched by the time I got back. Got to bed at 4:30-5:00 and managed to wake up in time for a lecture at 9


Drenched in a cropped top Daffyd...??. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Calvin Harris:thumbup1:

well I did a late leg session last night...930pm....this 24hr gyms ace...means no rushing home to get out to the gym when it closes..

walked home with Bambi legs....staggering all over the place:lol:

its " pay the bills day "...WOOPP! WOOP!


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> Drenched in a cropped top Daffyd...??. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Calvin Harris:thumbup1:
> 
> well I did a late leg session last night...930pm....this 24hr gyms ace...means no rushing home to get out to the gym when it closes..
> 
> walked home with Bambi legs....staggering all over the place:lol:
> 
> its " pay the bills day "...WOOPP! WOOP!


Tw4t :lol: :lol: shirts for me!

Hope you have difficulty walking today :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

So far I've shelled out a grand on bills... So question is.. Do I buy the timberlands ?.. They've got really cool brown leather boots in 98 quid though...ps.... Just downed a big tub of ice cream ..


----------



## Bettyboo

lol @ downing the tub of ice cream i just downed an omlette  oh and got a new job


----------



## d4ead

Pelayo said:


> So far I've shelled out a grand on bills... So question is.. Do I buy the timberlands ?.. They've got really cool brown leather boots in 98 quid though...ps.... Just downed a big tub of ice cream ..


thats it you have to much money im becoming your toy boy.


----------



## d4ead

Bettyboo said:


> lol @ downing the tub of ice cream i just downed an omlette  oh and got a new job


congrats on all 3 gorgeous.


----------



## SALKev

I hate/love getting drunk FFS. Getting a girl = need some of my own bloody mind but , Getting drunk = FUUUUUUUUUN, dancing and stuff but no girllllllllllllllllllllll. changing that next time I gout. Getting blue balls here :lol: :lol:

Love you all


----------



## Tommy10

im soooooooooooooooooooo hungover and to make it worse got really bad PIP again...

fed up with the sides of jabbin....


----------



## d4ead

give up, give it all up. fuk everything who gives a mofo crap anyway.


----------



## Bettyboo

boo fellow spermies


----------



## SALKev

I went out on a sunday night. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## IanStu

you're all sinners and will burn in hell :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

I'm seriously thinking of going clean ... 2 bad jabs in a month .. 3 days in hospital on a drip... What is the point of it all... I'm at a good weight: shape now...might do a couple of oral cycles a year and screw the injecting


----------



## Bettyboo

booo x


----------



## d4ead

we know what kind of oral cycles you have in mind thom ffs perv


----------



## Tommy10

Lisen... That would be twice a WEEK... Lolllll


----------



## SALKev

I am fvckin stupid I tell you. Can't take a massive hint...funny as well how stupid it is hahaha


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> I am fvckin stupid I tell you. Can't take a massive hint...funny as well how stupid it is hahaha


what...what what what....spill the beans !


----------



## SALKev

Don't remember posting that :lol: :lol:

Long story short (there are a lot of blanks in the long one:lol a girl said..well shouted, no kidding..that she wanted me, gave me a kiss and I was stupid enough to leave her just after. You'd think I could take a hint, even one as small as that:cursing: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

sal your a ****


----------



## SALKev

I know I know, lesson learnt hopefully...


----------



## d4ead

And where are all our pictures?


----------



## SALKev

That plan went to sh1t tbh, hand in hand with my memory of the last few weeks blasted apart by alcohol...I'm going to read back a page or two and see what I promised :laugh:


----------



## SALKev

SALKev said:


> *I'll see what I can do* buddy (you big perv!  ) but if I'm in the same state as I have been each night *it* *probably won't happen...* :lol: :lol:


I'm in luck...


----------



## Tommy10

Hey People  ..endof a bitch of a week...but i know how to deal with bitches

i soooo need sum sleep....but will prob be up at 7 as usual... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

Thom Thom Thom that's bed time. X


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Thom Thom Thom that's bed time. X


yea buddy, had a great sleep....gonna have a big eating day....chillax


----------



## d4ead

ohhh nice


----------



## SALKev

Went to the gym today and had a protein filled meal...about time...which is the first decent meal I've had in a long time. Getting back into it slowly but surely. Machines and free weights feel very weird, going to take me a while to get used to the feel of them.

How's everyone?


----------



## IanStu

SALKev said:


> Went to the gym today and had a protein filled meal...about time...which is the first decent meal I've had in a long time. Getting back into it slowly but surely. Machines and free weights feel very weird, going to take me a while to get used to the feel of them.
> 
> How's everyone?


I'm still young and pretty...thanks for asking 

glad you're getting your ass into gear and hitting the gym...it'll help make up for the hedonistic lifestyle you appear to have adopted:rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

IanStu said:


> I'm still young and pretty...thanks for asking
> 
> glad you're getting your ass into gear and hitting the gym...it'll help make up for the hedonistic lifestyle you appear to have adopted:rockon:


think hes having a " chesney" moment :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Good to know you're hot as ever Ian :lol:

So I try settling down a bit, early night and everything. Turns out everyone else wants to make noise...flat mate has brought a girl back to a flat with about 10 guys...so you can imagine the response :lol: :lol:


----------



## d4ead

today i collected my new car its nice not awesome but nice... made slightly better by the fact my gf paid for it.

teri decided tot ell me how great fuking steve was... as she has repetedly said its just fun and wont last im glad to see she gained no respect for her body or morals. im glad i got out when i did.

flat looks good will go deal with the paper work tommorow

roll on monday when i start looking for my house


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> today i collected my new car its nice not awesome but nice... *made slightly better by the fact my gf paid for it.*
> 
> teri decided tot ell me how great fuking steve was... as she has repetedly said its just fun and wont last im glad to see she gained no respect for her body or morals. im glad i got out when i did.
> 
> flat looks good will go deal with the paper work tommorow
> 
> roll on monday when i start looking for my house


SCORE!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> today i collected my new car its nice not awesome but nice... made slightly better by the fact my gf paid for it.
> 
> teri decided tot ell me how great fuking steve was... as she has repetedly said its just fun and wont last im glad to see she gained no respect for her body or morals. im glad i got out when i did.
> 
> flat looks good will go deal with the paper work tommorow
> 
> roll on monday when i start looking for my house


WE NEED A CATCHUP mg: :w00t:  :rolleye: :huh:


----------



## d4ead

yeh thom you dont talk to me any more!!!!!!!!

im starting to feel unloved and unwanted snuffles


----------



## d4ead

flat didnt go according to plan fukers


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> yeh thom you dont talk to me any more!!!!!!!!
> 
> im starting to feel unloved and unwanted snuffles





d4ead said:


> flat didnt go according to plan fukers


saweeee babe....its been nuts up here...loads going on at work...will call you at the weekend  ..whats happened with the flat?


----------



## d4ead

the landlord would not wait for my notice on the current place and would not budge i hope the fuker cant rent it now.


----------



## Bettyboo

ello people


----------



## SALKev

d4ead said:


> the landlord would not wait for my notice on the current place and would not budge i hope the fuker cant rent it now.


Unlucky pal x

Hi Tara!


----------



## d4ead

ian im dribbling

i may be turned on or it may be the curry i had for dinner..

dan text me once and then failed to reply to my reply xx


----------



## Tommy10

.....hi folks....been a mad, mad couple of weeks with work/ life.....as usual my diet gets effected when im busy....so dropped about 5lb...lookin a bit too lean....got no plans today...so gonna go food shopping, get sum good grub in the fridge and get back on track, apart from that...all is cool


----------



## d4ead

why is it when i stop trying i get a fuking great spare tyre and when you stop you get all lean and tight.

i hate life grrrr.


----------



## SALKev

Let it all out


----------



## IanStu

My wife is off work this week...its been hell...a whole week with her, we get on much better when we never see each other.

She keeps writing out itineraries of thing to do each day, she wants us at Sainsburys by 10.30, then a visit to see her mother :devil2: , then she wants me to take her to lunch to "somewhere nice":confused1:.

All this means i cant go to the gym today, It's back day...I'm realy p!ssed off. I'm just starting to make some progress as well, I think I might actualy be starting to grow some muscles :w00t:

bugger :cursing:


----------



## d4ead

i have a solution punch your wife in the face and work your back picking her bitchy ass of the floor.


----------



## Tommy10

im back.....few days in london with work.....got the train for the first time...4.5hours...not too bad actually....would prob do it again........still cant shake this tiredness...is it depression?...roll on spring time....


----------



## d4ead

Yeh depressed you didn't come see me....


----------



## winger

Bump, Is it me or did Scott photoshop his head on a big mofo?


----------



## d4ead

haha winger trust me im far to lazy, with my photo shop skills it would be both quicker and easier to just go out weight training. ffs.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> Yeh depressed you didn't come see me....


*dude i was at a works conference....won 2* *awards* :bounce: :bounce:



winger said:


> Bump, Is it me or did Scott photoshop his head on a big mofo?


ouch :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

ello my lurvley spermies


----------



## d4ead

Pel, I know mate I'm just teasing.

Tara right back at ya.

I'm fat so I've decided this is now an off season bulk.


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm well im hammering it like a bat out of hell... experimenting I am :0)


----------



## IanStu

been having problems with my heart for a few weeks, it keeps stopping for about 2 seconds then starts again with a massive beat that makes my chest bounce....anyway went to docs today and he wants me to have an ECG so got that on Friday. Then I may have to have beta blockers for a while.

He says its actualy quite common (****ed me off that I got something common) and I shouldn't be alarmed, although its rare for the heart to stop for so long.

Good news is my blood pressure was perfect, which surprised me considering the amount of gear I'm on.

I didn't mention about my gear use, hoping its not relevant but have a nagging feeling I should have told him.


----------



## d4ead

dont you dare die on me !!!!!


----------



## IanStu

d4ead said:


> dont you dare die on me !!!!!


I'll try not to but cant make any promises


----------



## d4ead

I'm warning you is be really mad.


----------



## Tommy10

d4ead said:


> I'm warning you is be really mad.


if he crocks it...u still got me :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Howe

Evening


----------



## d4ead

I think sperm is dead.


----------



## JPN

This thread is hilarious. lol


----------



## puurboi

haha this thread is just full on jokes. Glad i joined this forum


----------



## Tommy10

Is Sperm back?

GOODY :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

Never know its sad it died


----------



## zx69

Evening all,

a great thread, i swear at the first few pages i thought it was a bunch of over pumped guys around one pot trying to give a sample !!

on the other hand i dont think you would all think twice if you were all together !!

keep it up guys


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

would cum on/in any female nowadays really..


----------



## Tommy10

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> would cum on/in any female nowadays really..


Last night there was these 2 absolute whales getting out a taxi .. Humingous !! I says to my m8.. They will be up a lane getting banged rottern later...one of those pants to the side .. Head faced down against the wall jobs ... Lollll fat birds always get smashed !!!


----------



## DutchTony

6185......


----------



## agrsly1969

Hi i'm Andrew from midlands.

new here ,and i'm in sperm,humm.lol

well it is tasty,and good for protein! and i got loads,!!


----------



## Tommy10

The legend of threads


----------



## agrsly1969

alot of people in sperm,lol

seems very popular?


----------



## Sara M

can i have a bit of the sperm action :bounce:


----------



## Justin Cider

LOL


----------



## BigDom86

original spermer here. this is still going on haha. welcome back


----------



## RascaL18

6186


----------



## JANIKvonD

dfg said:


> i need to find JANIKvonD


found him....fits up son?


----------



## Tommy10

Smells in 'ere


----------



## powerchamp

stupid


----------



## jamie seagia

Hey peeps I'm sure you all remember me  updating me jornal


----------



## GGreen303

I know that sperm is connected to human body and it is important to support the generation! LOL. Did you guys know about a good TRT? Coz I think I'm having a slight problem with my sperm, thinking it might have something to do with my testosterone now...


----------



## Guest

Ive never been the same since the big "V"


----------



## Dan 45

Ok without reading 414 pages, wtf is this and how do I get involved?


----------

